#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-21
<syngress> ziew
<Nem> hej ;)
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> joł
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<PoKrAk> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> kiedy otwieram konsole w ubuntu domyslnie otwiera mi sie katalog home uzytkownika
<Wizard> ależ was tu z rana nawiało
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX: no tak powinno być
<PoKrAk> Simon i co w tym złego ??
<PoKrAk> to standart
<Wizard> d!
<PoKrAk> jeden pies
<SimonPHOENIX> ale kiedy wpisuje ktoras z komend to wywolywane sa programy z roznych katalogow
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/G36eK6FY
<SimonPHOENIX> mam taki skrypt, ktory aktualizuje sobie co jakis czas
<SimonPHOENIX> dzieki niemu instalacja potrzebnych mi paczek jest ekspresowa
<Wizard> no bosko
<Wizard> i co z nim nie tak?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie chce miec plikow z tego projektu w katalogu home
<SimonPHOENIX> ale chce je wywolywac jak programy
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<PoKrAk> to umiesc go w ktoryms z katalogow /bin /sbin /urs/bin
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, i wywolac jak ./software-desktop.sh wtedy?
<PoKrAk> nie bez ./ wtedy
<Wizard> najlepjej /usr/loca/bin
<SimonPHOENIX> noooo i o to mi wlasnie chodzilo >(
<Wizard> od od tego jest
<SimonPHOENIX> sprawdze
<Wizard> no to pisz jaśniej
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, moze zagmatwalem troche temat ale dzieki wielkie
<SimonPHOENIX> za pomoc
<PoKrAk> spoko0 rachunek wysle poczta
<lisu> re
<Wizard> sup
<SimonPHOENIX> instalacja ubuntu na alienware M17X10 to szok
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: pod jakim względem?
<SimonPHOENIX> dalem rade ale te komputery nie przewiduja instalacji win7 i linux jak pozostale
<lisu> e?
<SimonPHOENIX> jesli instaluje /boot na partycji ktora zawiera instalacje ubuntu to w ogole nie widac jej nawet przez EasyBCD, trzeba utworzyc nowa konfiguracje bootloadera
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: z tego co kojarzę, to pierwsze windows, później ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> windows jest fabrycznie zainstalowany na alienware
<SimonPHOENIX> bo te komputery to dla gier w szczegolnosci sa robione
<SimonPHOENIX> ale wydajne ze szok tez
<lisu> no... i doinstalowywujesz ubu i jakies problemy?
<SimonPHOENIX> problem ze znalezieniem bootloadera windows, a co za tym idzie pozostalych
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: ale instalujesz gruba, on nie pociągnie windowsa 7?
<SimonPHOENIX> pociagnie, ale rzecz w tym ze tutaj jest podstawowa partycja niewidoczna tak naprawde, ta ktora zawiera bootloader
<SimonPHOENIX> win7 pod alienware jest jakby tworzony specjalnie pod alienware
<SimonPHOENIX> ciezko wyjasnic, ale pierwszy raz sie spotkalem z taka kombinacja wydawcy sprzetu
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: kombinacją? pierwsza partycja to jest zapewne rescue, dopiero na 2 jest system. w wiście juz takie zabiegi robili
<gjm> sam tak miałem. i jak instalowałem kubuntu to tą rescue usunąłem
<gjm> przez przypadek
<lisu> gjm: ja najpierw zgrałem całą partycję przez dd i później fru ... wolne miejsce 1.5GB :)
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja backup partycji systemowej zrobilem i nie chcialem ruszac rescue
<SimonPHOENIX> tutaj to nawet nie widac nigdzie opcji przywracania
<SimonPHOENIX> tego rescue mam na mysli
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, jak w eclipse doinstalowac plugin?
<SimonPHOENIX> np taki http://regex-util.sourceforge.net/update/
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX: w menu help masz software czy install
<Wizard> klikasz add czy tam new podajesz ścieżkę do 'update site' i jedziesz next
<Wizard> na stronie eclipse są nawet screenshoty jak to robić po kolei
<Wizard> :/
 * Wizard ziewa
<AndroUser> udjj
 * PoKrAk je bułke
 * termi idzie spać
<office-> hm
<tar-gz> Jak kogos zablokowac przez kopete?
<PoKrAk> ??
<tar-gz> no uzywam kopete i nie widze nigdzie opcji zablokowania kontaktu
<PoKrAk> jaką koperte ?
<tar-gz> nie kopertte
<tar-gz> KOPETE
<PoKrAk> aaaaa to nie wiem :P
<tar-gz> ;=D
<tar-gz> Nie mam co robić ...
<tar-gz> Nudy jak nie wiem, a ksiazki zadnej nie mam.
<PoKrAk> poczekaj popwrowadzam kilka zmian do livecd i bedziesz mógł potestowac
<tar-gz> ile ma te twoje izło ?
<PoKrAk> szakies 900 mega
<tar-gz> idzieliscie jakis dobry film ostatnio ?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ostatnio nie
<Wizard> ale zamierzam obejrzeć "Close encounters of the third kind" wreszcie ;)
<PoKrAk> mechamok nowy sie nieżle zapowiada
 * PoKrAk przegląda careers.microsoft.com
<Wizard> dywersant!
<PoKrAk> dupa sama warszawa i wrocław
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehe
<tar-gz> Warszawa śmierdzi, Wrocłwa też.
<PoKrAk> ano
<tar-gz> Wrocław*
<PoKrAk> qwa co te firmy wszystkie sie na wawe i wrocĸław uparły
<PoKrAk> i kraków :/
<Wizard> ty chyba w Łodzi nie byłeś
<Wizard> chociaż Łódź nie śmierdzi tak jak Warszawa
<tar-gz> Popieram
<jacekowski> katowice ftw
<jacekowski> tylko tam jest prawdziwy przemysl
<tar-gz> co to znaczy ftw ?
<jacekowski> for the winner
<tar-gz> Katowice już dawno są upośledzone przemysłowo.
<jacekowski> na slasku jest dalej przemysl ktory produkuje spory kawalek polskiego PKB
<PoKrAk> ktoś ma doświadczenie z grzebaniem w xdg ?? chce zeby dophin poprzez xdg był domyślnym menadzerem plików
<jacekowski> chociaz zysk idzie juz za granice
<jacekowski> bo sprzedali
<tar-gz> jacekowski przemysł to był na Śląsku 10-20 lat temu.
<jacekowski> no nie do konca
<jacekowski> slask produkuje 40% pradu w polsce
<tar-gz> w tej chwili większość hut jest albo zamknietych albo sprywatyzowanych albo zredukowanych
<jacekowski> i tez zuzywa
<jacekowski> huty kupione przez mittala sie trzymaja dobrze
<tar-gz> wiekszosc kopalni prywatnych, szyby pozamykane tak jak i całe kopalnie
<jacekowski> jedyna fabryka diesli toyoty w europie jest na slasku
<tar-gz> jacekowski: huty z mittala zwalniaja ludzi
<jacekowski> jedyny producent pamieci tez na slasku
<tar-gz> mieszkasz w UK?
<jacekowski> tak
<tar-gz> kiedy ostatnio w Katowicach byłeś?
<jacekowski> rok temu
<jacekowski> wlasnie, dobre pytanie
<tar-gz> jakie?
<jacekowski> jak tam sie dojezdza teraz pociagiem
<jacekowski> jak dworzec wyburzyli
<tar-gz> nie wiem nie mam pojecia
<tar-gz> pamietasz stary dworze?
<tar-gz> dworzec*
<tar-gz> Bo Dworzec w K-cach był podzielony na dwie części ten od stawowej i po drugiej stronie była zamknieta częśc.
<jacekowski> nie wiem co masz na mysli przez stary
<jacekowski> ten duzy glowny w centrum
<tar-gz> tak
<tar-gz> on był na dwie części podzielony
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> ale oni chyba wszystko rozwalili
<jacekowski> czy nie
<tar-gz> Nie
<tar-gz> stara częśc zostawili
<tar-gz> tam jest peron numer 5
<PoKrAk> tak kilkanaście minut i bedziesz miał zajecie
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: mialo byc :P
<tar-gz> co mialo byc?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz:  kilkanaście minut i bedziesz miał zajecie
<PoKrAk> miało byc :)
<tar-gz> Okay
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie sie buduje
<PoKrAk> pozniej na ftpa wrzuce
<lisu> PoKrAk: co tam tworzysz?
<PoKrAk> a nic psuje kombinuje zmieniam poprawiam
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje kogos biegłego w xdg
<lisu> na mnie nie licz
<PoKrAk> zeby dolphina jako domyslnego file managera ustawić
<tar-gz> no lol
<tar-gz> na co dolphina?
<lisu> PoKrAk: w jakim distro?
<tar-gz> Thunara wpierdziel
<PoKrAk> debian
<PoKrAk> thunar jest i ja go nie lubie
<PoKrAk> a delfin mi sie podoba
<lisu> e? o0 ty robisz live? czy konfig tylko
<PoKrAk> wszedzie thunar albo nautilus wiec ja orginalny bede :D
<PoKrAk> lisu live juz jest
<PoKrAk> jeno dopieszczam
<PoKrAk> no i testuje
<PoKrAk> juz ma nawet toto rece i nogi
<PoKrAk> kilka pierdól do zrobienia jest ale blizej konca niz poczatku
<lisu> no tak chodzilo mi o dogrywania live. masz jakich changelog?
<lisu> jakis*
<PoKrAk> hmm w sumie robie na czuja i sobie na stronie prowadze notatki co zrobic co zrobiłem
<PoKrAk> ma wlasnie konto roota przy którejs zmianie musze usunąć
<lisu> PoKrAk: zapodaj jesli mozesz, moze wpadne ja jakis glupi pomysl wart zrealizowania
<tar-gz> Widział ktoś film Trick ?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: mozesz zasysać
 * lisu zmyka
<shpaq> mornin'
<fi9o> Jaki klient xmpp i dlaczemu?
<lisu_> PoKrAk: zasysam obraz, potestuje i sie odezwę.
<PoKrAk> liso ok za chwile daje jeszcze raz go bo pewne poprawki jeszcze poczyniłem :P
<lisu_> ok to przerywam sciaganie, czekam na nowy
<PoKrAk> :) kilka min
<jacekowski> fi9o: psi
<jacekowski> fi9o: bo jest lekkie i nie obsysa
<fi9o> jacekowski: Myslalem o nim, Kiedys uzywam nawet dosc dlugo.
<fi9o> I chyba tak zrobie.
<fi9o> s/uzywam/uzywalem/g
<fi9o> Dobra, nie ma co zmieniac. Zostane z pidginem.
<SimonPHOENIX> wylaczam ubu po ostatniej rozmowie i wysypal mi sie komputer
<SimonPHOENIX> zawsze sa problemy z fizycznymi systemami linux + windows
 * qermit nie ma problemów
<BlessJah> kurcze, cat na pliku binarnym to nie byl dobry pomysl
<BlessJah> co gorsza tty3 mi teraz pokazuje krzaki
<BlessJah> jak to naprawic?
<BlessJah> reset
<BlessJah> tak proste ze nie wpadlbym na to
<PoKrAk> jaki program do ogladania grafiki pod xy polecacie ?
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: feh
<fi9o> gpicview.
<BlessJah> feh ma wieksze mozliwosci
<jacekowski> reset
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 131032 < BlessJah> reset
<BlessJah> ale dzięki za czujność
<fi9o> 13:11 |      BlessJah | feh ma wieksze mozliwosci
<fi9o> BlessJah: Nie zgodze sie.
<fi9o> A uzywam obu.
<bikstopa> hello
<BlessJah> co ma gpicview czego nie ma feh?
<fi9o> I feh jest co najmniej niewygodny przy gpicview.
<fi9o> Wygodny i prosty interfejs klikany.
<fi9o> Przy tym jest lekki.
<BlessJah> fi9o: probowales uzywac strzalek w feh?
<PoKrAk> ok dzieki
<fi9o> Jasne, ze tak. Uzywam feha w cholere dlugo.
<fi9o> Ale nie uwazam go za wygodnego.
<BlessJah> porownywac do konca nie moge bo nie uzywam gpicview
<BlessJah> ale mam feh i jakos nieuwazam go za niewygodnego
<BlessJah> fi9o: co dokladnie jest w tym klikalnym interfejsie?
<fi9o> Wiec nie uzywasz gpicview i pozwoliles sobie stwierdzic, ze jest lepszy?
<fi9o> Bezsensu.
<fi9o> BlessJah: Podstawowe rzeczy.
<fi9o> Mozesz sobie zainstalowac i sprawdzic, ale co osoba to gust.
<BlessJah> zainstaluje i sprawdze
<fi9o> Na moje potrzeby jest wystarczajacy.
<fi9o> I wygodniejszy od feha.
<BlessJah> mi sie niedobrze kojarzy to g na poczatku nazwy
<fi9o> Panikujesz z powodu literki.
<fi9o> Jasne, lepiej zeby na poczatku bylo K a nie G ;)
<BlessJah> ani k ani g
<fi9o> :)
<BlessJah> na ubuntu zauwazylem dziwna prawidlowosc ze jak nazwa zaczyna sie od g to program jest ciezki
<fi9o> Oh tak, ciezki.
<fi9o> Nie mowiac brzydko powiem tylko, ze glupoty opowiadasz.
<BlessJah> uraz z dziecinstwa
<BlessJah> nic nie poradze
<jacekowski> gnome
<jacekowski> gimp
<jacekowski> mam isc dalej?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: g od gnome, ale te prawidlowosc stwierdzilem na ubuntu
<gjm> a ja pod kde stwierdziłem to samo tylko że na 'k'
<gjm> i co?
<BlessJah> gjm: to znaczy ze ubuntu jest do dupy, ot co!
<gjm> BlessJah: do dupy to jest papier
<gjm> co kto lubi
<gjm> może i ma swoje wady ale nie jest takie do końca złe
<gjm> na pewno lepsze niż np. vista
<jacekowski> ej
<gjm> czy xp
<jacekowski> nie porownuj starego systemu
<jacekowski> a xp jest znacznie lzejszy niz ubuntu
<jacekowski> xp uzyjesz zupelnie spokojnie na 128M ramu
<jacekowski> ubuntu nie bardzo
<gjm> moje aktualnie 600 coś
<gjm> z firefox'em, deadbeff'em, pidginem, compiz-compmgr'em
<gjm> itd.
<gjm> a nie to co vista zźerająca na starcie 900mb
<gjm> no dobra, 700
<gjm> ale jak się pobawiłem
<PoKrAk> nie ma to jak e17 40 mega pamieci z ecomorphem zjada
<gjm> no fakt xp jest lekkie ale i stare
<PoKrAk> tak apropo lekkości
<gjm> PoKrAk: nie mogę się przekonać nawet do instalacji
<gjm> PoKrAk: przyzwyczaiłem się do openbox'a
<PoKrAk> gjm: to juz nie moj problem :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ubuntu to na 256 moze miec problemy
<gjm> PoKrAk: myślełem że mi poradzisz instalacje e17 ;D
<PoKrAk> a po co mam kogokolwiek przekonywac
<PoKrAk> bedzie chciał sam sobie zainstaluje
<gjm> więcej user'ów = szybszy rozwój?
<PoKrAk> i jak ogarnie konfiguracje bedzie korzystał
<gjm> PoKrAk: instaluje
<PoKrAk> :P
<PoKrAk> a nie prosciej sciagnac sobie jakiekolwiek livecd z e17 i oblookac
<PoKrAk> wczesniej
<gjm> trudno, poszło
<gjm> najwyżej wróce do ob
<gjm> nawet, nawet. ale musze sobie go skonfigurować najpierw
<gjm> ale to później
<PoKrAk> gjm a z jakich repo instalowałes ??
<SimonPHOENIX> mobilny internet moze doprowadzic czlowieka do szalu
<gjm> PoKrAk: standardowych ubuntu
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: noo
<PoKrAk> a no widzisz w goracej wodzie kompany
<PoKrAk> packages.enlightenment.org
<PoKrAk> i doinstaluj sobie wtedy ecomorph-e17
<gjm> ale repo na starsze wersje
<gjm> a ja mam 10.10
<PoKrAk> masz łeb i **** kombinuj
<PoKrAk> dodaj repo stable debiana
<PoKrAk> albo testing wsio ryba
<gjm> repo dodałem ale nie mam klucza
<PoKrAk> poczytaj co pisza w adresie ktory ci podałem
<PoKrAk> tam jest adres klucza i jak go dodac
<PoKrAk> heh
<gjm> ok
<gjm> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności: ecomorph-e17 : Wymaga: emodule-ecomorph ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<gjm> E: Pakiety są uszkodzone
<PoKrAk> kombinuj :)
<PoKrAk> nic nie jest uszkodzone
<PoKrAk> aptitude install ecomorph-e17 i dawaj tak długo n az ci zainstaluje
<PoKrAk> nikt nie mowił ze bedzie lekko
<mati75> ale się ładnie sid sypie
<gjm> nie ma to jak pozytywne podejście
<gjm> debian mu się sypie a ten się cieszy
<mati75> gdzie tam
<mati75> działa
<gjm> btw. mam zamiar pobrać iso dvd z debianem
<gjm> pierwsza płytka starczy?
<PoKrAk> poci dvd
<PoKrAk> lepiej net install
<mati75> netinstall wystartczy
<PoKrAk> i odrazu siwzutkie pakiety zainstalowane
<mati75> chociaż wyrzucenie gdm 2.20 to debilny pomysł zrobili
<gjm> a będą stery do mojej bezprzewodówki? podejrzewam że nie
<gjm> a nie mam eth'a tera
<gjm> teraz*
<gjm> to jak ma dociągnąć?
<PoKrAk> wystarczy skonfigurowac a co ty za wifi masz i czy sa stery to juz zajecie dla wrożkarza
<gjm> używam iwlagn'a
<PoKrAk> gjm www.google.pl -> nazwa twojej kartywifi debian 6.0
<PoKrAk> jeszcze jakis prosty program do screenshoot
<fi9o> scrot
<gjm> no
<gjm> dobry jest
<PoKrAk> a cos interfejsem graficznym ??
<Psotnick> po co do tego GUI
<Psotnick> ?
<PoKrAk> a bo mam fanaberie i chce w neu to miec
<PoKrAk> menu niało byc
<PoKrAk> :)
<Psotnick> gnome-screenshot już pewnie zostało wymienione
<PoKrAk> wlasnie nie heh nie pamietałem nazwy :)
<Psotnick> po 2 scrota można dorzucić do menu, nie wiem w czym problem
<PoKrAk> problem zaden lenistwo :)
<fi9o> gimpem tez mozna.
<fi9o> Przy okazji mozna szybko poddac obrobce
<gjm> jak gimpem?
<Psotnick> gjm: przez "Utwórz obraz.."
<Psotnick> czy coś w tym stylu
<Psotnick> poczekaj zaraz Ci przeczytam
<Psotnick> Plik>Utwórz>Zrzut Ekranu...
<Psotnick> ehh.. pewnie ma zależności niespełnione, bo mi się wysypuje
<Psotnick> a nie, za drugim razem poszło
<Psotnick> :)
<fi9o> gjm: Normlanie gimpem.
<fi9o> Sam uzywam kiedy chce wyciac jakis kawalek lub cos ukryc przed tym co ma ten skrin zobaczyc
<Dreadlish> elo
<KoYoT> o/
<KoYoT> Dreadlish: da sie jakos tak zrobic zeby na moj serwer wchodzilo przed domene anie przez `127.0.0.1?
<PoKrAk> musisz dnsa sobie zrobic
<PoKrAk> albo dodac do dnsa tylko serwer
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: odblokować
<KoYoT> mozesz mi pomoc lub naprowadzic jak?
<KoYoT> mam dyn dns
<KoYoT> w routerze skonfigurowane zeby autoamtycznie aktualizowalo IP
<PoKrAk> na routerze robisz konfiguracje dyndnsow i pozniej przekierowywujesz na adres w sieci lokalnej
<KoYoT> jednak przez domene wchodze w konfig routera
<Dreadlish> no to jest ok
<Dreadlish> bo z wewnątrz twoje ip zewnętrzne to ip routera
<KoYoT> no tak
<KoYoT> tylko czy da sie zrobic zebym mogl wlasnie przez domene przechodzic na strone a na router wchodzic tylko przez 168.192.1.1
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> albo się da
<Dreadlish> /etc/hotsts
<Dreadlish> hosts*
<Dreadlish> dajesz
<Dreadlish> 127.0.0.1 domena
<KoYoT> mhm
<Dreadlish> i ju
<Dreadlish> ;p
<KoYoT> ou
<KoYoT> moment
<Dreadlish> nie trzeba restartować ani nic
<Dreadlish> jak otwiera socketa to czyta z tego
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ja ide
<Dreadlish> trzeba zrobić porządek w szkole ;d
<KoYoT> jeszcze jedno
<PoKrAk> tak jak resolv.conf
<KoYoT> 127.0.0.1localhost.localdomain localhost
<KoYoT> takie mam
<KoYoT> dopisac czy skasowac localhost
<PoKrAk> KoYoT: w googlach poszukaj [przykładów /etc/hosts
<PoKrAk> i bedziesz wiedział
<KoYoT> dopisac
<KoYoT> ok
<KoYoT> dziekuje dobrzy ludzie
<PoKrAk> 192.168.0.1 subdomena.domena.pl alias
<PoKrAk> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<PoKrAk> przynajmniej ha tak mam
<Przemyslaw> witajcie czytałem artykuł o zmianie częstotliwości procesora w laptopie, by oszczędzał baterie fajne. ja nie mam laptopa tylko duży komputer. ile bym oszczędził na prądzie? czy warto to zmieniać? a może zmienić odwrotnie na większą i będzie szybszy?
<PoKrAk> kup wiatrak do robienia prądu to dopiero zaoszczedzisz
<Barthalion> Przemyslaw: Nic nie oszczędzisz
<Przemyslaw> dziękuje  za informacje
<Barthalion> Przemyslaw: Nie uznaj tego za odpowiedzi na odwal, ale trochę się bawiłem i owa oszczędność była niezauważalna
<PoKrAk> 
<manishe> siemka
<evryday> witam
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> jak moge zmienic uprawnienia dla folderu na partycji ntfs przez ubuntu_
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<SimonPHOENIX> mam win7 i jedna partycje ktora chce wspoldzielic
<SimonPHOENIX> ale nie moge zmienic uprawnien dla grupy
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> ntfs nie ma systemu uprawnien kompatybilnego z linuxowym
<jacekowski> windows ma listy kontroli dostepu
<jacekowski> a linux ma chmody
<SimonPHOENIX> glownie chodzi mi o to zeby apache2 czytal pliki z tego
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli jesli zmienie grupe apache na mojnick to powinno dzialac?
<lisu_> `seen pokrak
<Przekliniak> lisu_: pokrak was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 21 minutes and 22 seconds ago: <PoKrAk> 
<SimonPHOENIX> czy to jakos alias dorzucic i starczy?
<SimonPHOENIX> po dodaniu wpisu w group trzeba restart robic ?
<SimonPHOENIX> ??
<jacekowski> nie
<SimonPHOENIX> ok hehe, dziala, zmienilem wpis w pliku envvars z www-data na moj nick i jest giciorek
<jacekowski> ale trzeba przelogowac
<SimonPHOENIX> zobacze jakie beda tego konsekwencje w przyszlosci
<SimonPHOENIX> zna ktos jakis naprawde dobry edytor kodu html i css3 ?
<BlessJah> vim
<gjm> żeby wyjść nie umiał?
<BlessJah> nano z kolorowaniem składni
<gjm> nano ok
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX: jesli musi byc GUI to geany albo bluefish
<BlessJah> geany jest bardziej uniwersalne
<gjm> odpalił vim'a i nie wiedział jak wyjść. musiał zrobić reset :D
<gjm> BlessJah: i co zrobiłeś?
<BlessJah> tzn ja?
<BlessJah> z czym?
<gjm> poradziłeś mu vim'a
<gjm> patrz @
<BlessJah> a dobra rozumiem
<gjm> ja do tej pory nie umiem go wyłączyć
<BlessJah> walisz kilka razy ESC a potem :q!<enter>
<manishe> http://sensacje.wp.tv/#m740056 haha obejrzyjcie to
<manishe> te chinczyki sa najlepsze:D
<DaZ> iks de, iks de.
<PoKrAk> re
<lisu_> hmm, potrzebuje zrobić cat *.log > daily.log.data-dzisiejsza, ale pliki *.log muszą być tylko i wyłącznie z dnia dzisiejszego, mozna prosic o jakies podpowiedzi?
<kklimonda> lisu_: uzyj find
<lisu_> kklimonda: o własnie, dzięki :D
<mikexcr> logrotate?
<tar-gz> jakie distro pozwala  na posiadanie openboksa domyslnie?
<gjm> tar-gz: crunchbang
<tar-gz> acoś prócz crunchbanga i archbanga?
<DaZ> cat *cośtam*.log? >:
<DaZ> na co ci openboks domyślnie?
<tar-gz> Bo jak zainstaluje najpierw inne środowisko to mi nasyfi
<DaZ> i to jak strasznie.
<gjm> tar-gz: to np arch'a zainstaluj. nie ma w ogóle
<kklimonda> tar-gz: kazde distro na to pozwala
<tar-gz> kklimonda: tylko które wybrać ;-D
<tar-gz> Wypróbowałbym zchecią ubuntu z unity
<Skrzyp> re
<tar-gz> Hi
<gjm> ema Skrzyp
 * Skrzyp próbuje zasadzić SPORE na łubuntu
<BlessJah> tar-gz: wez ubuntu minimal, taki netinstall, obraz mial 20mb nie wiem ile ma teraz
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ewentualnie debian
<Skrzyp> ubuntu netinstall? :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: oficjalnie sie nazywa minimal czy tam minimal cd
<BlessJah> jest cos takiego
<Monter__> Siema wszystkim
<Skrzyp> LoL
<Skrzyp> hej monterze kablówki
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BlessJah> 12 mega, ładnie
<monter> uuu..
<Skrzyp> no, instaluje się
<Skrzyp> zobaczym, czy ruszy
<Skrzyp> fi-fo-fi-fo-fi-fo... ale ten napęd daje po uszach
<gjm> http://wklej.org/id/479985/
<Skrzyp> :p
<Skrzyp> dobre
<Skrzyp> na roflcoptera?
<gjm> Skrzyp: prawdziwe
<Skrzyp> wiem
<BlessJah> prawdziwe sie nie dostaja
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, :P
<BlessJah> gjm: celowe?
<gjm> nie. po prostu nie potrzebowałem
<BlessJah> pytam czy specjalnie pisales z konta o ktorego skasowanie prosiles
<gjm> nie
<gjm> tam miałem sesje na tym serwerze
<Skrzyp> a tam... samu to taki sobie gościu
<Skrzyp> czasrm zakichany gnojek
<Skrzyp> a czasem coś rzuci mięsem, ale jak to w mafii bywa...
<olo-mac> siema
<lisu_> olo-mac: czołem
<bt4> re
<lisu_> kurde co robie nie tak: find -name "*.log" -mtime 0 -exec cat {} > costam-dzisdzien.log
<lisu_> find: brak argumentu dla `-exec'
<lisu_> o0
<Skrzyp> lisu_, bez cudzysłowu
<Skrzyp> exec w dziubkach ' '
<tar-gz> kklimonda: pytałem Cie co masz na desktopie?
<kklimonda> lisu_: -exec cat {} \;
<lisu_> cudzysłów musi być bo składnie wywala
<Skrzyp> zsh?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie wiem - mam gnome
<lisu_> pięknie :)
<lisu_> dzięki
<tar-gz> tar-gz: a distro jakie?
<kklimonda> Ubuntu
<tar-gz> ty dewelopujesz remix?
<kklimonda> nie, ja dewelopuję Ubuntu
<tar-gz> czemu te unity ma byc lepsze od gnome?
<kklimonda> Canonical ma inną wizję desktopu od RedHat (który jest głównym deweloperem gnome-shell)
<kklimonda> pytanie, czemu ma być lepsze, nie ma większego sensu
<tar-gz> kklimonda: a jest lżejsze?
<DaZ> jest dziwniejsze.
<kklimonda> tar-gz: pracuja nad wersją 2D, która nie wymaga akceleracji
<mikexcr> O_o
<kklimonda> tar-gz: pozatym compiz jest sporo lżejszy od muttera
<kklimonda> więc tak, unity jest obecnie lżejsze od g-s
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: co tam znowu kombinujesz lekkiego srodowiska szukasz
<tar-gz> jakies distro
<tar-gz> zeby sie pobawic
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jak chcesz lekko to bodhi pokombinuj
<tar-gz> ale to jest jakis badziew nierozwijany
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: zmieniasz sources.list na mavericka aktualizujesz i ot całość
<Skrzyp> THE POWDER TOY wymiata!
 * KiFka hi
<kklimonda> o/ KiFka
<KiFka> hejo :)
<PoKrAk> re
<Monter> Dreadlish: jesteś ?
<ju-rek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsN2JIRGHAo&feature=player_embedded
<PoKrAk> hmm co jest odpowiedzialne w ubu serwer za informacje system info po zalogowaniu /
<PoKrAk> ?
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: jeden z plików w /etc/update-motd.d/
<kklimonda> 50-landscape-sysinfo z tego co widzę
<PoKrAk> landscape-sysinfo
<PoKrAk> aa tez znalazlem
<PoKrAk> oki musze looknac czy w debianie tez tak mozna
<kklimonda> debian nie korzysta z update-motd.d
<kklimonda> zamiast tego jest tam /var/run/motd.tail i skrypt który to uaktualnia
<kklimonda> ale nigdy się nie interesowałem tym, jak to działa
<kklimonda> (ale na pewno też tak można - tylk ow inny sposób ;))
<PoKrAk> landscape-sysinfo to canonical Landscape, is a for pay server management service from Canonical
<PoKrAk> no własnie
<PoKrAk> cos takiego by mi sie przydało na serwerach debiana
<KiFka> ju-rek, :)
<ju-rek> KiFka: :)
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: czas przerzucić się na Ubuntu? ;)
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: na serwery nie nie nie
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: a czego dokładnie potrzebujesz?
<PoKrAk> mam jeden serwer ubu i starczy :P
<kklimonda> czemu nie? LTS jest bardzo stabilny, i świetnie na serwerach działa
<PoKrAk> siła przyzwyczajenia
<anemus> jak zmapować port lpt na sieć w linuksie?
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to czego potrzebujesz? bo landscape nie ma odpowiednika debianowego, ale można parę narzędzi wykorzystać by osiągnąć podobny efekt
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: wlasnie chciałbym zeby mi po logowania do serwera/stacji roboczej w tryie txt wyswietalało cos w ta modlłe z mozliwoscia rozszerzenia tego o inne bajery
<PoKrAk> cos jakby conky w trybie konsoli
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: hmm...
<PoKrAk> ot taka fanaberia
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: byobu zobacz - to nakładka na screena która robi za takie konsolowe conky ;)
<kklimonda> (tzn. screena można tak skonfigurować samemu, ale to sporo roboty)
<PoKrAk> jest szakas nakładka na konsole nazwy nie pamietam ale to zabardzo
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: chodzi mi tylko o jeden strzał po zalogowaniu jak MOTD
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: ach, to zobacz man motd.tail
<PoKrAk> motd.tail - Template for building the system message of the day
<PoKrAk> hmmmm musze to oblookac
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem czy to jest dobry odpowiednik tego co mamy w Ubuntu - możliwe, że tylko raz się motd buduje, przy bootowaniu systemu
<marcin13666> witam
<marcin13666> udało się może komuś uruchomić urządzenie usb DVB-T oparte o sterownik rtl2832 na ubuntu 10.10 64bit?
<marcin13666> dokładnie chodzi o te tuner http://www.ardata.pl/pl/produkt/cat=76/pid=46/Tuner_telewizyjny_MyVision_DVB-T_TV__Zewn_trzny_tuner_do_odbioru_telewizji_cyfrowej
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4cevmc5> (at www.ardata.pl)
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie teraz musze poszukac jak to rozkminić
<marcin13666> dodam ze udało mi się zainstalować sterownik ale podczas skanowania nie znajduje żadnych kanałów
<kklimonda> marcin13666: na forum będziesz miał więcej szczęścia bo tutaj nie ma zbyt wielu osób.
<kklimonda> w przypadku tak specyficznych pytań forum zazwyczaj jest lepszym miejscem do szukania odpowiedzi
<marcin13666> no ok to napisze na forum. Może zakończę moją tygodniową walkę z tym badziewiem;]
<anemus> ja z hybrydą odpuściłem pod linuksem
 * gjm ujawnia swoją twarz!
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/w/mzD/
<anemus> gjm, opis może ok ale z tym "cyber" to już przesada
<gjm> oj tam
<anemus> ;P
<anemus> ech, nikt nie wie jak zmapować lpt na adres sieciowy pod linuksem
<anemus> trzeba zapytać google :(
<gjm> tzn. o co ci chodzi?
<gjm> jak się nazywa urządzenie lpt w linuxie?
<kklimonda>  /dev/lp0 chyba
<gjm> nc -l port > lpt
<gjm> no to nc -l port > /dev/lp0
<kklimonda> wątpię by mu o to chodziło
<anemus> by aplikacja wysyłając dane pod np lpt3 wysyłała je pod adres sieci lokalnej
<gjm> to nie wiem jak to zrealizować
<anemus> coś ja net use lpt w win
<kklimonda> wątpię by się to dało zrobić w łatwy sposób, dla jakiego programu to potrzebujesz?
<kklimonda> (w windowsie net use lpt było dodane by wspierać antyczne dosowe programy, w Linuksie chyba nigdy nie pisano softu w ten sposób, by zakładał drukowanie tylko bezpośrednio do /dev)
<anemus> jest aplikacja webowa i dane wysyłane do drukarki (zebry)  podpiętej do jednego stanowiska w sieci lokalnej
<Helpdesk> re
<PoKrAk> re
<anemus> najśmieszniejsze jest to, że aplikacja nie obsługuje usb i aby drukować lokalnie też trzeba mapować lpt na sieć :S
<kklimonda> anemus: fajny kniot
<anemus> ano
<anemus> oracle forever
<wasiakp89> wiecie, ale nic się tu nie dziej:)
<gjm> wasiakp89: jak widzisz że nic się nie dzieje to coś zrób
<PoKrAk> a co chcesz zadanie ??
<gjm> albo zaproponuj chociaż
<Enlik>  /away .
<Enlik> …
<gjm> teraz już wiemy. Enlik is ełej
<Enlik> Yup
<PoKrAk> re
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/w/mzZ/linki/
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> cholerny windows :/
<Monter> haha :D
<Monter> gjm: dobre ; p
<gjm> bo moje
<lisu_> nara
<Wizard> cześć cieniasy
<Syngress> :-)
<Wizard> aż ci nick urósł z wrażenia?
<Syngress> no właśnie - jakiś taki inny .. bo prany w innym proszku ....
 * gjm słucha Spencer & Hill - Mich Laust Der Affe Feat Jay Outback
<syngress> no
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/w/mA3/linki/ - gjm's desktop
<Wizard> po co ci zdjęcie jakiś bałwanów na pulpicie?
<Psotnick> Wizard: to on ;p
<gjm> to ja kiera jestem :D
<gjm> Wizard: epic fail
<kklimonda> czemu ustawiasz swoją twarz jako tapetę?
<kklimonda> a, to nie tapeta
<kklimonda> po prostu starasz się pochwalić swoją facjatą ;)
<gjm> nie. compiz-compmgr'em
<Wizard> lol, jaki kaptur!
<gjm> a to miałem pod kursorem
<Wizard> a la newborn!
<manishe> gjm: pomijam fakt tej facjaty;) a zapytam: jaka czcionka w terminalu?
<gjm> manishe: monospace 7
<manishe> hah, 7meczka fajnie wyglada;D ale musialbym chyba mniejszy monitor miec;/
<syngress> dasz 8mke i gitara
<Dreadlish> sigpwr 4 ever ;d
<Dreadlish> nie wiem do czego służy ale skutecznie killuje procesy
<gjm> syngress: nie wiem czy nie zmieni proporcji odrobine
<manishe> 8 to ja juz mialem na c64
<manishe> :D
<syngress> eee 8 looks good
<manishe> jak sie robilo wildcards w apt-get? zeby naraz iles pakietow zaznaczyc
<Psotnick> ?
<Psotnick> jak zaznaczyć?
<manishe> apt-get purge gnome*?
<manishe> cos na ten desen
<PoKrAk> aptitude moze ci chodzi
<manishe> jedno albo drugie
<PoKrAk> wisz samo aptitude
<manishe> mam
<manishe> aptitude purge ~n
<manishe> sprobujcie aptitude search pakiet~i
<manishe> lista zainstalowanych, wg wzorca nazwy
<manishe> ja zawsze dodawalem "grep 'i '", tak na szybko:D
<dKc_> hop hop?
<Czolgista> ya?
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<dKc_> o tu tez
<Biszkopcik> :D
<bikstopa> jest tu takis ekspert od spraw sercowych? :D
<qermit> bikstopa: co sie stałosie?
<ari-tczew> bikstopa: a jesteś miłą i ładną dziewczyną?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-22
<bikstopa> qermit: mam dziwne pytanie
<qermit> jakie
<bikstopa> qermit: jak facet przespi sie z shemale to juz nie jest prawiczkiem?
<qermit> bikstopa: a co to za gejostwo?
<bikstopa> shemale to w 102% kobieta :D
<kklimonda> bikstopa: czy możesz iść z tym na priva?
<bikstopa> kklimonda: nie mam przed wami tajemnic :D
<bikstopa> taka mnie rozkmina naszla
<qermit> bikstopa: uważam że taka osoba może nie jest i prawiczkiem ale też nie jest już hetero
<bikstopa> po tym jak wyrwalem ostatnio pijana laske ktora ku*wa miala nasrane rowno pod kopula :d
<kklimonda> bikstopa: ale nie o to chodzi, to nie jest kanał do takich dyskusji
<bikstopa> kklimonda: jak to? to nie jest #hydepark?
<qermit> bikstopa: właśnie, idź na #gentoo-pl
<bikstopa> na gentoo same prawiczki i nerdy siedza :D
<qermit> bikstopa: ale nie ma tam gejów
<bikstopa> a tu sa?
<bikstopa> o kutfa :D
<kklimonda> nie siedź po pijanemu na kanale
<Biszkopcik> bikstopa: idz na #qwpx
<qermit> ech, nie ma to jak dzieci i alkofol
<Biszkopcik> tam samych kolegow znajdziesz
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> qermit: alkohol skresl i zamien na fantazja
<bikstopas> .
<bikstopas> bardzo smieszne
<Biszkopcik> bikstopas: to jest chyba karane
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: walnij na opera@ip
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: e tam - coś takiego nie nadaje się na k-line
<kklimonda> pozatym chyba już skończył ;)
<kklimonda> dla pewności zrobimy tak
<kklimonda> i do jutra zatrzymamy
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> heh
<Biszkopcik> nie daje za wygrana
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: a kto to w ogole jest, bo ja tu nie przesiaduje za czesto
<Biszkopcik> znaczy nie lookam na kanal :D
<syngress> człowiek, jak wielu innych
<Biszkopcik> syngress: :)
<syngress> ;)
<Biszkopcik> nawet ip zmienil
<Biszkopcik> cwaniak :d
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: no idea - tutaj spora rotacja jest ;)
<Biszkopcik> rotacja ? :D
<syngress> a tak niedaleko jest do POWER OFF na kompie
<Biszkopcik> :D
<kklimonda> no - jedni przychodzą, inny wychodzą
<kklimonda> był taki jeden..
<kklimonda> Kwpolska
<kklimonda> to przestał przychodzić.. ale może to dlatego, że go zbanowałem..
<Biszkopcik> znam historie
<Biszkopcik> i znam jego :)
<Biszkopcik> na trollowni przesiaduje
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> nic dodać nic ująć
<syngress> trollownia to jakiś kanał, tak ?
<Biszkopcik> no tak
<syngress> coś jak #polska w 2000r. ?
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> #polska
<Biszkopcik> ops
<syngress> #polska
<Biszkopcik> :D
<syngress> ?
<Biszkopcik> nic nic
<Biszkopcik> bikstopa: daj juz spokoj
<syngress> zraniłem kogoś ? ;) sorry
<Biszkopcik> masz bana wszedzie :D
<Biszkopcik> syngress: nie skądże
<Biszkopcik> skąd że*
<Biszkopcik> czy jak to tam
<syngress> kiedy na tym kanale straszny młyn był - wnioskuje że na trollowni jest podobnie - dlatego tak napisałem
<syngress> kiedyś*
<Biszkopcik> no jak sama nazwa wskazuje
<Biszkopcik> :D
<syngress> ok
<Biszkopcik> zawital, nie przywital, pozegnal :D
<syngress> jak sie zwie ten kanał ? #trollownia ?
<Biszkopcik> jep
<Biszkopcik> byles tam
<kklimonda> ach, nie pijany - "zjarany"
<kklimonda> właśnie straciłem pół godziny na słuchanie jakim to jestem idiotą, pijanym od władzy jaką dzierżę na kanale.. ech, czas spać.
<syngress> :) przywilej
<kklimonda> no, "«zaciągnij się» mówili"...
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: co ty gadasz ?
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> idzcie spac a nie
<lisu> powitać
<tar-gz> Cześć
<lisu> krude od rana bieganie, ups nie chcial sie wlaczyc
<lisu> przychodze a tam wszystko chodzi
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> Powinieneś się cieszyć, że działa ;-)
<lisu> jestem w niebo wziety, tylko po cholere musialem na 2 pietro zap... w te i z powrtotem
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: o/
<tar-gz> lisu: a jakby w ogóle nie działało jakbyś musiał sie nalatać!
<dKc_> ]pisalista w gtkmm?
<dKc_> cze btw
<jjrabbit> halo
<jjrabbit> mam pytanie dla was?
<jjrabbit> !!
<dKc_> szybko,bo n azajecia ide
<dKc_> no
<dKc_> no?
<jjrabbit> mieszkam w stanach
<dKc_> ide :P
<jjrabbit> i jest taki gosc w szkole
<jjrabbit> ktory mowi ze podczas drugiej wojny swiatowej polacy atakowali na rowerach
<jjrabbit> nie mam pojecia czy to prawda ale myslalem ze sie zapytam was
<jjrabbit> mysli?
<tar-gz> jjrabbit: no
<tar-gz> jjrabbit: czasem jeździli na rowerach
<tar-gz> ale nie z tego względu, że nie stać ich było na samochody tylko po lesie np. lepiej było sie poruszać rowerem
<jjrabbit> to co moge temu dupkowi powiedziec?
<PoKrAk> hello
<tar-gz> że łatwiej było zarzucić moździerz na rower niz taszczyć  to ze soba
<jjrabbit> dokladnie!
<jjrabbit> w sumie
<Dreadlish> jeluwa
<jjrabbit> on i tak jest taki palant ze mi nie przeszkadza
<tar-gz> i nie atakowali na rowerach tylko czasem sie przemieszczali   i nie cala kompania tylko czasami kilka osob w oddziale
<Dreadlish> hah
<tar-gz> ew  dowódcy czy posłańcy
<tar-gz> po rower hałasu nie robił
<tar-gz> bo*
<tar-gz> jebany gimp
<Dreadlish> ?
<tar-gz> no nie włacza mi sie chyba zaduzo  brushy napieprzyłem
<jjrabbit> pozatym on jest afganinem
<jjrabbit> nie wiem co mu jest
<jjrabbit> wszyscy tu sa normalni oprocz tego goscia
<tar-gz> nie afganinem tylko afgańczykiem
<tar-gz> Nie da się zdobyć afganistanu
<jjrabbit> haha dobra dzieki
<tar-gz> Powaznie geografia afganistanu czyni go niezdobywalnym.
<jjrabbit> niezdobywalnym?
<tar-gz> no nie da sie  go zdobyć.
<jjrabbit> aha bo okolica jest taka
<tar-gz> Można go osłabiać, stacjonować w nim, ale zdobyć- nie
<jjrabbit> zgadzam sie
<jjrabbit> powiedz to obamie!!
<tar-gz> Obama jest idiotą.
<jjrabbit> hahahahah
<tar-gz> Jak jego poprzednicy
<jjrabbit> czy wszyscy polacy tak sadza?
<lisu> zapytaj sie go za c0 dostal nobla?
<jjrabbit> za glowno
<tar-gz> poruchał stainbach i będzie 4ty rozbiór polski
<tar-gz> jjrabbit: polska to rasistowski kraj
<jjrabbit> powarznie?
<tar-gz> poważnie
<Dreadlish> heh
<jjrabbit> no
<Dreadlish> nie ma kklimondy to se urządzacie priva ;d
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> i tak opieprz dostane
<tar-gz> Uważasz, że Ubuntu jest idiotą bo chce rope z Mandrivy? xD
<jjrabbit> jaka jest pogoda tam u was?
<tar-gz> zimno i snieg pada
<jjrabbit> dzisiaj mielismy mroz
<jjrabbit> bylo super cieplo kilko dni temu
<tar-gz> a co mnie obchodzi pogoda w US ?
<jjrabbit> 70
<jjrabbit> haha
<jjrabbit> co ci jest?
<tar-gz> wejde sobie na jakiś portal pogodowy
<tar-gz> o ty czekaj
<jjrabbit> .....na co
<tar-gz> jjrabbit: patrz stary Obamy w polsce pogode opowiada
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJhXBUs7I6w&feature=related
<jjrabbit> hahaha
<jjrabbit> wiem to jest "bobas"
<jjrabbit> w stanach jest zupelnie inaczej
<tar-gz> Nie obchodzą mnie stany
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: za chwile dzisiejszebo build`a robie
<tar-gz> Kraj jak kraj, nie rozumiem fascynacji purytańskimi osadnikami
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: okaj po updacie spróbuje udpalic jeszce raz gimpa
<PoKrAk> oki
<jjrabbit> ciekawe
<jjrabbit> no to myslisz ze wszystkie czarni sa glupie?
<tar-gz> a czy ja tak powiedziałem?
<jjrabbit> nie musiales
<jjrabbit> haha
<tar-gz> zazwyczaj ludzie są głupi bez bzwlędu na poziom melaniny w organizmie
<jjrabbit> no zgadza sie
<jjrabbit> tak sie pytam po prostu
<jjrabbit> fajnie fajnie
<tar-gz> co ty juz sam do siebie piszesz?
<jjrabbit> ej co ci jest?
<tar-gz> mi?
<tar-gz> nic ;d
<PoKrAk> obawiam sie ze troche przytyje po dzisiejszych updatach
<tar-gz> co żresz dobrego?
<jjrabbit> no ty, dlaczego jestes taki powazny?
<PoKrAk> ja nic system napchał sie dodatkowymi pakietami
<Dreadlish> heh
<tar-gz> ale czekaj ty przytyjesz czy distro?
<Dreadlish> jezu
<jjrabbit> nie mow!
<tar-gz> xD
<Dreadlish> debianopodobny system
<PoKrAk> distro :)
<tar-gz> Myślałem, że cos żresz dobrego
<PoKrAk> pozniej bułe z serem
<Dreadlish> ja tam pacman -Syu i nic mi nie pcha oprócz tego co ja chce i co jemu naprawde potrzeba
<Dreadlish> tzn. nic nie pcha na zaś
<tar-gz> e tam distro jak distro
<tar-gz> on coś na e17 robi
<Dreadlish> mój update cotygodniowy mówi
<PoKrAk> bleeeeeeeeeeeeee upgrej simpa jezd :/
<Dreadlish> Cele (10): aalib-1.4rc5-8  alsa-lib-1.0.24.1-1  alsa-utils-1.0.24.2-1  idnkit-1.0-1 dnsutils-9.7.3-1  gegl-0.1.6-1  mpdscribble-0.21-3  mumble-1.2.3-3 redland-1.0.12-5  wget-1.12-5
<Dreadlish> Całkowity rozmiar do pobrania: 6,09 MB
<Dreadlish> Całkowity rozmiar po instalacji:   24,95 MB
<Dreadlish> mój upgrade cotygodniowy
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> potem pacman -Scc i już
<jjrabbit> dobra na razie!
<Dreadlish> ja na tym archu to mam kombinacje alpejske
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> "bob"
<Dreadlish> mam /usr na / i /usr na osobnej partycji
<Dreadlish> dałem mu żeby pozostał w tym samym systemie plików
<tar-gz> kolejny monolog prowadzi
<Dreadlish> a on nieee
<Dreadlish> skończyłem monolog
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> naśmieciłeś mi swoimi bezwartościowymi logami
<Dreadlish> no shit: 24G	.
<Dreadlish> jak to mówi du -sh o moim /home
<Dreadlish> 30M	/var/log
<Dreadlish> a to mówi o var/logu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i tmp mi sie zmniejszył z 428mb na 49mb po wywaleniu wszystkich śmieci cronowych
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> zbijam sie
<tar-gz> idziesz już?
<drakhan> : )
<PoKrAk> hello SimonPHOENIX co dzis psujesz ?
<SimonPHOENIX> dzieki fizycznej instalacji ubuntu po raz kolejny wysypal mi sie komputer
<SimonPHOENIX> wlasnie postawilem na nowo
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: postaw sobie debiana :)
<SimonPHOENIX> problemy zawsze z tym bootloaderem
<tar-gz> niby z jakim bootloaderem?
<SimonPHOENIX> cisza jak po apokalipsie
<PoKrAk> pracuje sie tu
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> oki teraz przerwa i sniadanko z rozrywka a po sniadanku trza popracowac
<evryday> siema
<lisu> o/
 * lisu szama kanapke
<Caemyr> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/02/22/0244242/German-Foreign-Office-Going-Back-To-Windows
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4fl2ywp> (at linux.slashdot.org)
<jacekowski> to oczywiste bylo
<Wizard> eh, Caemyr, ty i te twoje windowsy :>
<Caemyr> moje?:P
<lisu> windows to zuo
 * lisu aktualnie uzywa xp
 * lisu ducks
<Caemyr> :P
<Caemyr> a mi mowia ze jestem dziwny bo wole viste od xp
<Caemyr> :P
<Budek> Bry
<ChaosEngine> Ja wole XP od 7
<ChaosEngine> szybsze,
<ChaosEngine> prostsze
<Budek> zalezy ;]
<ChaosEngine> wzzyscy znaja
<firemark> ChaosEngine: sio na gentoo-pl !
<firemark> Caemyr: to win7 polubisz bardziej
<firemark> Caemyr: ale zmartwię cię, wygląda tak samo !
<Budek> Jest jakis dobry poradnik konfiugracji WLAN z routerem jako AP>
<Budek> ?
<Caemyr> firemark: mam 7 na lapku
<Caemyr> ChaosEngine: 7 lepiej dziala mimo wszystko
<Caemyr> ale jest mniej stabilne od visty
<Caemyr> od dwoch lat nie mam z nia zadnych problemow
<Caemyr> nie wazne jaki system jednak, nadal liczy sie przede wszystkim user
<firemark> no niestety
<firemark> jak user instaluje tysiąc softów z free porno :P
<Budek> :P
<firemark> to nawet linuks uzywajacy wine potrafi zniszczyc system
<Caemyr> ta
<Budek> nigdy w zyciu nie korzystalem z wine
<gjm> Bry
<syngress> :-/ zimno
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> polecam wizytę w Archanielsku
<syngress> jeszcze zimniej ?
<syngress> być nie może :-/
<Wizard> średnia temperatura stycznia -14
<syngress> jak tu normalnie funkcjonować - ja żadam natychmiastowegoocieplenia !!apt-get install +26C* && apt-get install  humidity +8
<syngress> pech - przyszło nam mieszkać w wyjątkowo pokręconym klimacie
<syngress> całe szczescie ze nie mamy wulkanow i trzesien ziemi :-/ - chociaz z tym drugi moze byc roznie jak na slasku wszystko sie zapadnie
<tar-gz> Wie ktoś która sieć jabbera umożliwia transporty irc?
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> shpaq: o/
<komp> cześć zainstalowałem KlamAV i nie chce się zaktualizowac :/
<komp> aktualizacja i mam komunikat
<komp> Can't create a new file
<komp> ERROR: Can't create temporary directory /var/lib/clamav/clamav-e1d68f0223e3896b9685a390365e9512
<komp> może ktos podpowie?
<shpaq> uprawnienia do pisania
<komp> ?
<komp> a
<komp> dac uprawnienia katalogowi?
<shpaq> userowi
<komp> dodałem usera do usługi? clam w konta i urzytkownicy
<komp> ale to samo moze potrzebny restart
<komp> ponowne uruchomienie moze cos da zw
<komp> teraz to juz przycisk aktualizuj teraz jest nieaktywny :D
<komp> szukam odp na faq klamav
<PoKrAk> freshclam
<ania> czesc
<komp> czesc
<Wizard> komp: nie uczyli w szkole, że uniksów się nie restartuje?
<Wizard> należy takie windziarstwo jakoś wykorzenić ze społeczeństwa
<banex> ;d
<Wizard> nie wiem, usunąć reboot z /bin czy coś
<komp> :)
<komp> wywaliłem klam teraz bawie sie z avg ale po instalacji nigdzie go nie widze
<komp> hehe
<komp> moze trzeba zrestartowac :)
<Wizard> :/
<komp> kurde nawet nie umieim tego odpalic
<komp> znalazłem avg85fx w synaptic odznaczenie wywali go ?
<komp> komp@komp:~$ sudo apt-get purge avg85flx
<komp> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne)
<komp> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<komp> :/
<Mussious> masz włączonego synaptica równocześnie
<Mussious> wyłącz go
<komp> ups
<komp> dziękuje Mussious
<Mussious> nmzc
<komp> piwo
<gjm> komp: piwo mu stawiasz?
<gjm> jakby za takie rzeczy browary stawiali!
<komp> hehe
<komp> a jak :)
<komp> ok ide cos stworzyc z produktów w lodowce ( moze byc ciężko :D )
<komp> dziękuje pozdrawiam
<evryday> siema
<KoYoT> YO
<Mussious> cześć
<gjm> witaj
<KoYoT> mam pytanko
<gjm> no?
<Mussious> no to dawaj
<KoYoT> mam do usunieca dlugą liste programów
<KoYoT> jednak nie wszystkie są zainstalowane
<KoYoT> i wywala mi ze nie ma ich
<KoYoT> jaka opcje musze dodac do apt zeby zignorowalo te ktorych nie ma
<KoYoT> jak chcecie to zaraz to wkleje gdzies
<KoYoT> http://www.wklejto.pl/90118
<KoYoT> wymyślilem to jeszcze tak
<KoYoT> ze moze w synapticu zrobie filtr KDE i zaznacze wszystkie do usuniecia
<KoYoT> moze tak być?
<Wizard> chcesz kde wywalić?
<Wizard> ja tam załatwiam to bardzo prosto
<Wizard> usuwam libx11
<Wizard> ale nie polecam
<Wizard> ;P
<KoYoT> yep
<KoYoT> :D
<KoYoT> nic tam... wywale wszystko a potem ubu-desktop od nowa wrzuce
<KoYoT> moze sie nie posypie
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> pamiętaj o network managerze :>
<KoYoT> :d
<Wizard> bo jak wywalisz libx11 i masz nm, to cię odetnie od sieci
<Wizard> pół biedy, jak to jest kzwykły kabelek
<Wizard> ale jak masz jakieś wifi z zabezpieczeniami i nie umiesz się "z palca" do niego dostać, to powodzenia
<PoKrAk> poco nm mozna /etc/network/interfaces i gra
<Wizard> no można
<Wizard> jak się umie ;P
<PoKrAk> co ja sie ostatnio nameczyłem z net menadzerami
<PoKrAk> dzis mi laptop-net namieszał
<PoKrAk> heh
<KoYoT> ja mam kabel
<PoKrAk> ja tez
<PoKrAk> wiec/etc/network/interfaces jest swiete
<PoKrAk> no i resolv.conf
<Psotnick> da się jakoś zrobić, żeby przu uruchamianiu systemu włączał dhclient'a w tle, albo coś w tym stylu? Bo jak nie jestem u siebie i nie łapie mi mojego WiFi to się system pół godziny włącza.
<PoKrAk> a nm to jak ustwisz to jeszcze netwokr-managera musisz pamietac zeby resetnąć
<PoKrAk> Psotnick: do autostartu w gnomie go dodaj i wsio
<Psotnick> a jak go w takim razie wywalić z uruchamiania się podczas startu systemu?
<Psotnick> ja go tam nie wsadzalem :D
<PoKrAk> init.d ??
<PoKrAk> jak tak to chmod -x powinien załatwic sprawe
<PoKrAk> albo aptitude purge go wywali
<KoYoT> no jak narazie aptitude usuwa same KDE
<KoYoT> moze sie obejdzie bez reinstalacji
<SimonPHOENIX> czy ktos tu posiada strone internetowa gdzie wyswietlane sa reklamy?
<SimonPHOENIX> mam konto na tym zanox ale cos mi tu sie nie podoba
<SimonPHOENIX> znacie lepszego partnera od reklam?
<ania> google adsense?
<SimonPHOENIX> to wiem, ale czekam i czekam na odpowiedz od nich juz miesiac
<SimonPHOENIX> jakiegos alternatywnego partnera potrzebuje
<SimonPHOENIX> zarejestrowany jestem narazie na TradeDoubler i zanox ale to lipa cos
<manishe> siemka
<swistak35> Dzień dobry.
<swistak35> Pidgin.
<swistak35> zesrało się : (
<dweller> ojojoj
<swistak35> a tak serio, ktoś też zauważył w 2.7.9 porąbane zużycie CPU?
<swistak35> właściwie, to mam od paru dni dopiero, i nie wiem przez co to, czy to przez pidgina, czy jakąś zależność, czy może palce w tym macza flux 1.30
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: http://komorkomania.pl/2011/02/22/nokia-n950-znamy-nazwe-smartfona-z-meego jest nadzieja
<KoYoT> SimonPHOENIX: co z tymi reklamami?
<zixelex> gdzie
<KoYoT> WP?
<SimonPHOENIX> no nie wiem co, chce jakas alternatywe znalezc
<SimonPHOENIX> na WP nie moge
<KoYoT> ile masz wejsc dziennie?
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego ze ta strona nie jest nawet po polsku
<SimonPHOENIX> miedzy 300-500 z tego co z google analitycs widze
<PoKrAk> re
<zixelex> co to za strona
<KoYoT> SimonPHOENIX: cpmprofit.com
<KoYoT> placą za wyswietlanie sie
<SimonPHOENIX> ten partner jest chyba tylko dla polski
<SimonPHOENIX> nie ma nawet strony po angielsku
<SimonPHOENIX> ja potrzebuje dla rynku szwedzkiego przede wszystkim albo kogos internacjonalnego najlepiej
<PoKrAk> google translator ?? :D
<PoKrAk> re lisu_
<lisu_> re
<PoKrAk> lisu 04 podlinkowane
<lisu_> PoKrAk: chlopie, ile sie tu uzbierało w 03 -02? sam jzu nie wiem
<lisu_> PoKrAk: glxgears - naruszenie ochrony pamieci
<lisu_> glxinfo tak samo
<lisu_> mówiłeś, ze pamięci 40MB zajmuje, pomyliłeś się o 1 rząd
<PoKrAk> heh 04 poprawiony interfes tylko ma\lisu wiem 03 to poprawione
<lisu_> 486
<lisu_> terminal bym usunął z ekranu po starcie
<lisu_> płomienie wywalić przy starcie
<BlessJah> system isntalowany w tym tygodniu a paczek na nim juz prawie tyle co na desktopie formatowanym kilka lat temu
<Psotnick> ja się staram mieć w miarę porządek ;D
<PoKrAk> ja robie porzadek jak mi miejsce na dysku sie kończy :)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: to jest dziwne bo na desktopie moze byc balagan, zreszta wlasnie robie powazne porzadki w plikach zeby moc jakos synchronizowac lapka i desktop
<BlessJah> Psotnick: ale skad tyle tego na swiezym systemie?
<Psotnick> ja jestem ciekaw skąd mi się tyle gier wzięło
<snickers> uzywa ktos atherosa ar9285 z wifi N?
<vizzdoom> masz problem z ubuntu i wifi na N ?
<snickers> teoretycznie wykrywa mi ta karte jako n, ale widze tylko b/g sieci
<vizzdoom> mhm, to nie ten problem co ja mialem :)
<PoKrAk> bo moze nie masz sieci n w poblizu
<snickers> mam
<BlessJah> kurcze
<BlessJah> miałem posłuchac
<snickers> na linsysie mam 2 ssid jeden bg drugi n i widze tylko bg
<snickers> vizzdoom: a jakiego typu ty problem miales?
<snickers> ath9k niby tez ma wsparcie dla N
<vizzdoom> nie laczylo mnie do enek
<vizzdoom> ale to na intelu
<BlessJah> znowu jakiś buc mi sie na kanał 13 wpieprza, dodatkowo na kanale 4 jakiś pacan siedzi
<BlessJah> jaby 4 sie na 1 albo 6 przeniosl a nie okrakiem, cala wolna przestrzen zajmuje
<Psotnick> BlessJah: ja mam pozajmowane chyba wszystkie kanały
<BlessJah> ja mam zajete dwa
<BlessJah> 4 i 13
<BlessJah> tak wiec nijak nie uzyskam dla siebie nienakladajacego sie kanalu
<BlessJah> jakis ziomek co ma 4 blokuje obydwa
<Psotnick> nie mam 1, 3, 5, 7, 12 zajętych, za to na 6 mam 5 sieci ;)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: przejdz sie po sasiadach i oferuj ze im za darmo ustawisz siec
<BlessJah> i upchnij wszystkich ktorzy sie zgodza na 1
<Psotnick> nikt się pewnie nie zgodzi ;)
<BlessJah> siedzac na 6 blokuja w dwie strony
<BlessJah> siedzac na skrajnym blokowaliby w jedna
<BlessJah> wlasciwie to nie ma znaczenia
<PoKrAk> przestaw im routery
<BlessJah> postaraj sie znalezc tych od 12 i im zmien
<Psotnick> ostatnio tłumaczyłem sąsiadowi, że WEP nie jest bezpieczny, a on na to, że się nie znam, bo był u nich koleś i on wszystko ustawiał i się zna
<PoKrAk> kilka razy ich poodłanczac pozniej hasło przechwycic do routera i przestawic kanał
<BlessJah> powiedz ze im nizszy numer tym lepsza jakosc
<PoKrAk> weppkna sprawa brutem mpzna to dziabnąc
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: coś masz na klawiaturze wylane
<PoKrAk> nie klawka kleka od lapka
<BlessJah> czyli jestes pijany
<Psotnick> tu panuje informatyczne średniowiecze
<PoKrAk> ta piwo mam ale stoi jeszcze nie otwarte
<Psotnick> ponad połowa sieci to WEPy
<PoKrAk> :)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: brutem i przestawiaj im kanały
<PoKrAk> dokładnie
<BlessJah> u mnie sie pojawila niezabezpieczona i juz mialem zeskanowac porzadnie
<BlessJah> ale sie zmyla
<PoKrAk> wiec szansa ze połowa ma domyslne hasla na routerach
<Psotnick> nie mam chęci na takie rzeczy na razie
<BlessJah> mam nadzieje ze ja jeszcze zobacze
<Psotnick> PoKrAk: ja nie miałem domyślnego ;(
<Psotnick> a hasło 12-34-56-7A-BC jest domyślne?
<PoKrAk> moliwe ze jest zalezy od zboczenia producenta :P
<ania> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eS2jV31nIE
<PoKrAk> przy jakims sprzecie miałem podobnie hasło co było mackiem
<Psotnick> ania: zamiast tego mogłabyś pokazać cycki
<Psotnick> ;D
<PoKrAk> ta poka cycki
<ania> to nie mile
<ania> wiesz jak to sie nazywa ?
<winter> dlaczego, pokazywanie cycków jest barzo miłe
<Psotnick> winter: ++ :D
<ania> dyskriminacja i seksizm
<PoKrAk> tak miłe hłe hłe hłe
<Psotnick> aj tam
<PoKrAk> ania nie mylisz sie
<winter> e tam seksizm, ja nie mam to nie pokazę
<PoKrAk> to jest MOLESTOWANIE
<PoKrAk> wiec jak .... ??
<ania> po 1 nie ma mowy po 2 zglosze cie do admina
<Psotnick> wiesz, no zawsze to jakiś temat do rozmowy :D
 * PoKrAk jest adminem
<PoKrAk> do którego admina
<PoKrAk> znajdiesz tu kilku :P
 * PoKrAk poluje na nornice heh
<BlessJah> dajcie adres jakiegoś serwera dostepnego tylko po ipv6, chce stestowac mojego isp pingiem
<winter> www.kame.net
<shpaq> v6.shpaq.org
<BlessJah> ]$ ping kame.net
<BlessJah> PING kame.net.net.pl (217.149.240.46): 56 data bytes
<BlessJah> hm...?
<winter> ping6
<snickers> ipv6.google.com
<BlessJah> damn
<shpaq> afair nie puszczają pingów
<BlessJah> $ ping v6.shpaq.org
<BlessJah> PING v6.shpaq.org.net.pl (212.91.6.58): 56 data bytes
<BlessJah> shpaq: wyjasnij mi jak to przetlumaczylo na net.pl
<shpaq> masz dns spierdolony
<snickers> PING ipv6.google.com(2a00:1450:8005::63) 56 data bytes
<shpaq> BlessJah: do wszystkiego dokleja Ci net.pl
<BlessJah> $ ping6 v6.shpaq.org
<BlessJah> PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:470:b4bf::1 --> 2001:470:1f08:7d0::2
<BlessJah> chyba tylko dla adresow z ipv6 przy zadaniu ipv4
<shpaq> PING ipv6.google.com(2a00:1450:8007::93) 56 data bytes
<snickers> jak nie rozpoznan nazwy to dokleje domene wyszukiwania
<BlessJah> shpaq-1-pt.tunnel.tserv5.lon1.ipv6.he.net
<shpaq> no
<BlessJah> shpaq: tutaj wogole odjechali
<shpaq> takiego mam reva
<BlessJah> to twoje czy w serwerze postawili tunel?
<shpaq> to mój tunel
<shpaq> nie mam custom revów
<shpaq> bo w pracy nie mam ochoty trzymać
<shpaq> a darmowych nie chce mi się szukać
<shpaq> własnego serwera dns nie mam
<shpaq> więc trzymam taki jaki dali z automatu
<BlessJah> dobra, na dwoch shellach jest gites ale moj isp domowy i firmowy nie daja mi ipv6
<shpaq> moi też nie
<shpaq> dlatego mam tunel
<BlessJah> z tego wszystkiego zapomnialem po co mi ipv6 na serwerze bylo
<qermit> shpaq: freedns.42.pl
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Alpha Qt dla Anroida http://groups.google.com/group/android-qt/browse_thread/thread/209edef7c5ceec8a?pli=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wpb3ox> (at groups.google.com)
<syngress> mieliście jakieścia z Debianem 6.0 przy instalacji Grub'a lub Lilo ??
<syngress> jakieś przejścia **
<qermit> syngress: tak, instalowało się
<syngress> qermit: instalowało się bez oporów ?
<qermit> a dlaczoego miało miec opory?
<syngress> nie mogę zainstalować z płyty Grub'a / ani Lilo - przy instalacji systemu
<karmelek> re
<qermit> 6.0 to squeeze?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: uważam, że a) taki sposób instalacji Qt nigdy nie przejdzie poza kręgami geeków, i b) tak długo jak aplikacje Qt nie integrują się z androidem - z intencjami etc. całość jest tylko fajnym projektem, ale bez większych zastosowań.
<karmelek> qermit: ta
<Quintasan> kklimonda: >alpha :P
<qermit> karmelek: instalujesz z graficznego czy ncurses?
<qermit> syngress: ^^^
<syngress> tak
<Guest75628> Witam. Pytanie odnosnie odswierzania ekranu: w ustawieniach monitora max wartosc to 50 podczas gdy w ustawieniach compiz-a jest opcja do 200. Czy chodzi o ta sama wartosc?
<Quintasan> Guest75628: raczej nie
<karmelek> qermit: jak mi sie kliknie :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale Ministro (sposób instalacji Qt) wydaje się być już sprecyzowany - i imo jest do niczego
<qermit> czas do domu
<syngress> laptop / desktop / pendrive - to samo - cannot install Grub on /target .. ble bbleblebelbelbel ......
 * karmelek do rana czeka na wyniki egzaminu :/
<kklimonda> Quintasan: dociąganie bibliotek w momencie odpalenia programu, który już raz użytkownik ściągał, nie brzmi jak rozwiązanie które bym komukolwiek polecał
<syngress> google - coś tam piszą - nie chce mi się dłubać ;-/
<kklimonda> z tego samego powodu couchdb na androida jest ciągle zabawką
<Guest75628> Quintasan, Wartosc jaka mozna ustawic wydaje sie zeczywiscie za wysoka, jakkolwiek nazwywa sie "czestotliwos odswierzania, czestotliwosc przerysowan ekranu na sekunde"
<Quintasan> Guest75628: Nie mam pojęcia, ale nie wydaje mi się żeby ustawianie tego na 200 było dobrym pomysłem :)
<karmelek> Guest75628: a monitor to pociagnie?
<Guest75628> karmelek, nie sadze.
<karmelek> no wlasnie
<Guest75628> ...?
<karmelek> ustawic sie pewnie da, moze i to samo to bedzie ale monitor nie pociagnie
<karmelek> chociaz sadze ze to moze byc zwiazane z czestotliwoscia rysowania przez compiza efektowe
<KelThuzad> czesc wszystkim :)
<PoKrAk> re
<kklimonda> Quintasan: QML fajnie wygląda nawet
<kklimonda> ciągle niezbyt natywnie jak na androida, ale ujdzie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale kurde - odpalenie kalkulatora wymaga dociągnięcia ponad 9MB bibliotek :/
<Quintasan> lol
<snickers> niby juz mi sie laczy karta z siecia N, ale ma taka sama predkosc jak na g i teraz mnie ciekawi czy karta ma prawo pracowac jako n jesli ma tylko jedna antene
<foreste> hehe dzis wszyscy fanatycy sevena maja orgazm xd
<fi9o> Poczemu maja?
<foreste> wyszlo sp1 xd
<foreste> co mnie wkuza sewenie glupi menu start
<manishe> hehe foreste, mnie tez:D
<manishe> juz wolalem to co bylo w xp
<foreste> ma powalone
<foreste> ten system 1 rzecz ma dobra
<foreste> wyglad i tyle
<foreste> ale mechanika i poruszanie na nim tragedia
<Quintasan> Cicho
<foreste> ostatnio sostrze laptopa prawie nie wyzucilem  za okno;d
<Quintasan> Przecież to user friendly jest ip
<Quintasan> itp.
<Quintasan> also to jest kanał supportu Ubuntu a nie jechania po Windowsie
<foreste> ta user money dla microsoftu
<gjm> a ja wiecie co odczułem najbardziej przy używaniu jednocześnie visty i ubuntu?
<gjm> to że z ubuntu wracam do visty a poruszanie kursorem idzie ciężej
<foreste> ubuntu bardziej freedly :)
<gjm> freindly*
<gjm> friendly*
<winter> miał na myśli freedly
<foreste> chcialem wlaczyc menu klasyczne i
<winter> chociaż to neologizm
<gjm> a co oznacza?
<gjm> foreste: i wygląda jak w 2000?
<foreste> i zomk mnie trafil
<winter> gjm: od free - wolne, darmowe
<foreste> nie posiada oo
<gjm> o.O
<gjm> świetnie
<foreste> tylko zmienic menu start chcialem
<foreste> ja siostrze powiedzialemze nie przynsila mi lapka do naprawy/konserwacji
<foreste> bo wywale przez okno ;d
<KelThuzad> mam pytanie czy jakos da sie zmienic rozdzielczos w konsoli ubuntu 10.10
<gjm> KelThuzad: rozdzielczość? chyba rozmiar czionki
<mikexcr> vga=793 w grubie
<KelThuzad> rozdzielczos ekranu
<winter> pod warunkiem, że ma /dev/fb0
<Galahad> witam :D bracia
<gjm> witaj siostro
<Galahad> ^^
<ntat> Używa ktoś tu Abiword`a?
<ntat> Śmieszny znak pierwiastka robi
<Galahad> niestety...tylko vim i emaks :D
<Galahad> hmm mnie nurtują inne pytania....
<Galahad> np: dlaczego raczej jest coś niż nic?
<ntat> Galahad, idąc tym tropek, to tylko TeX i zwykły nano/mcedit
<ntat> *tropem
<Galahad> ntat, jest wiele dróg :D
<ntat> Galahad, skoro wiele, to po co sie ograniczać do jednej:P
<Galahad> żęby osiągnąć swój cel ?
<Galahad> idac wieloma drogami ne osiagniemy celu ale zyskamy madrość :D
<ntat> Galahad, zaraz op się odezwie, że nie na temat rozmawiamy:] Więc wracając do Ubuntu, to zastanawiamia mnie, dlaczego w Abiwordzie tak dziwnie wygląda znak pierwiastka, skoro Abiword (w Ubuntu) korzysta z LaTeXa:]
<mikexcr> ntat: tu nie ma takich opów
<Galahad> być może to wina czciąki i zawsze mozńa coś przaekopiować gotowego np gotowy pierwiastek chyba ze się mylę...
<mikexcr> czciąki.
<mikexcr> boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz.
<Galahad> jest nawet taki program zdaje się do genenrowania matematycznych równań
<karmelek> ta LaTeX
<Galahad> wszędzie tam gdzie są pragnienia pojawia się "bóg"
<gjm> Galahad: nie wszędzie
<karmelek> ntat: cokolwiek texowego uzyjesz bedzie fajne i pro
<gjm> i nie filozofuj
<Galahad> czemu nie wszak filozofia leży u podstaw tego systemu ^^
<ntat> karmelek, może i tak, ale nie w wykonaniu Abiworda
<karmelek> nie lubie tego edytora
<SimonPHOENIX> ok znalazlem dobrego reklamodawce juz :)
<ntat> SimonPHOENIX, a co reklamujesz?
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: REDTUBE?
<SimonPHOENIX> hehe, niestety nie ;)
<ntat> SimonPHOENIX, śmiało, co?
<SimonPHOENIX> rozne rzeczy, zalezy co tam maja u tego partnera
<ntat> jaka dziedzina?
<SimonPHOENIX> co sie da, wszystko
<SimonPHOENIX> bo oni musza mnie zaakceptowac jeszcze
<SimonPHOENIX> zebym mogl ich reklamy wyswietlac
<ntat> a gdzie wyświetlasz, bo nie jestem w temacie?
<karmelek> tak, wyciecie minuty dzwieku w audacity to skomplikowana sprawa... :/
<ntat> karmelek, dlaczego?
<ntat> zaznaczasz, del. i po krzyku:]
<karmelek> nie tu mialo isc
<mikexcr> karmelek: Ty tu jeszcze siedzisz?
<mikexcr> :(
<karmelek> mikexcr: a Ty to kuwa latasz moze
<mikexcr> wrocilem tu wczoraj, ale juz chce uceikac :(
<karmelek> ntat: zawracaja mi glowe z takiego amatorskiego zespolu zeby im powycinac
<karmelek> mikexcr: ja zerkam czawserm
<karmelek> i oczywiscie musza miec te 3 podlej jakosci mp3 na juz
<ntat> mocno amatorski musi być:D
<karmelek> ntat: dosc powiedziec za nagrywaja na mp4
<SimonPHOENIX> wezcie mi powiedzcie co tu mam zle width:220px;margin: 0 auto !important;position:relative;
<karmelek> wiec jakosc tego juz jest tragicnza
<SimonPHOENIX> bo normalnie szalu zaraz dostane
<zixelex> czego bo nie jestem w temacie
<karmelek> zixelex: nagran ktore musze poprawiac
<ntat> karmelek, to niech nagrywają w E-Jay`u, tam nic nie trzeba poprawiać:]
<ntat> albo niech się uczą masteringu, przyda im się, jak chcą się tym zajmować na poważnie
<gjm> karmelek: poizone spróbuj
<karmelek> ntat: jak nagrywasz polaczone stereo to se mozesz ;P
<karmelek> oni zmiksowane wszystko zgrywaja
<zixelex> karmelek: kto nagrywa
<karmelek> zespol w parafii
<zixelex> hee
<zixelex> psalmy jada
<karmelek> dzialanie z takimi grupami jest fajne dopoki tam ludzie mysla
<karmelek> a jak im odbija i zaczynaja sie 'wielkie dziela' to to upierdliwe zwyczajnie jest
<zixelex> a ty tez nalezysz do takiej parafi
<karmelek> he?
<zixelex> tej grupy
<karmelek> zixelex: nie do konca - ja formalnie nie jestem czlonkiem niczego co tam dziala
<Galahad> wszędzie tam gdzie są pragnienia pojawia się "bóg" ^^
<karmelek> ale kazdej grupie sie wydaje ze jej najwazniejsze
<karmelek> ;]
<Galahad> karmelek, mam nadzieje że ci dobrze płacą
<karmelek> Galahad: zaczalem bo do cv potrzebowalem...
<Galahad> więc mam nadzieje że dobrze na tym zarobisz w przyszłości ;)
<Galahad> wiem że usługi dla grup religijnych bywają sowicie wynagradzane
<karmelek> Galahad: nie w tej parafii
<karmelek> ale na wyzszym szczeblu jest ok
<Galahad> to też pisze ze dal grup nei dla parafii
<Galahad> dobrze poudawać że sie ich lubi ze sie jest tacy jak oni a otweiraja konta :D
<karmelek> jeszcze jakby jakies zyciowe kobiety tam mieli...
<Galahad> zyciowe w jakim sensie ?
<Galahad> no raczej busines women tam nei znajdziesz ale kury domowe to sa :Doddane rodzinie lubiące seks
<Galahad> zawsze jest coś za coś
<Galahad> busineswomen są nie do zniesienia taka presje robią a taka kurka to siediz spokojnie dba o człowieka ^^
<Galahad> i chociaz żeby było logo linuxa na płycie ;)
<Galahad> cześć powodzenia życzę wszystkim rozłączam się ....
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu_> o/
<Matan[M]> coś mi się pierdykły wyskakujące powiadomienia, się mi zapętliło powiadomienie o zmianie filmiku przez gnome mplayer, chociaż ten już dawno jest zabity
<Quintasan> \o
<Matan[M]> da się jakoś to powiadomienie ubić
<Matan[M]> *ubić?
<Matan[M]> ło... się odwiesił
<Matan[M]> dobra, solved
<syngress> dlaczego ludzie tak strasznie komplikują - zrobienie passworda w Grubie2 potrafi zdenerwować :-/
<fi9o> Tez nie wiem po co te komplikacje i uzywanie grub2
<fi9o> Ja wciaz grub uzywam.
<and> uzywa moze ktos Kdevelop pod Ubuntu ????
<Psotnick> ja używałem
<KelThuzad> halo potrafi mi ktos pomoc
<and> jest mozliwosc zainstalowania Kdevelop z repozytori ale najnowszej wwersji 4.01
<and> bo updat rep instaluje 4.00
<Psotnick> and: hmm... w Sidzie jes 4.0.1
<Psotnick> a Ubuntu jest bazowane na Sid/Experimental
<KelThuzad> czy wie ktos z was jak rozszezyc okno w xp odpalonym w Virtualbox by gra nie byla w taki maly oknie
<Psotnick> powinno być 4.0.1, ale co ja tam wiem
<and> dzieki popatrze :)
<Matan[M]> a, nie ma to jak split ;P
<and> czy wie ktos z was jak rozszezyc okno w xp odpalonym w Virtualbox by gra nie byla w taki maly oknie : nie wiem czy o to ci chodzi ale by sytem dziala na calym ekranie tzreba zainstalowac vboxadditions podmontowac vboxadditions cd
<and> ctr+F przelaczy do trybu pelnoekarnowego
<KelThuzad> to mi dziala
<KelThuzad> ale jak mam gre uruchomiona to mam w takim maly ekranie
<KelThuzad> i to caly xp tak sie zmniejsza
<dKc___> jest tam ktuo?
<kklimonda> dKc___: ktoś tam jest
<dKc___> kklimonda: pisales cos w gtk?
<kklimonda> tak
<dKc___> o
<dKc___> chcialem ostatnio sie poduczyc gtk
<dKc___> ale zobaczylem ze to bardziej do c
<dKc___> nie wiedzac jak sie robi okienka bez obiektow, chcielm zajac sie c++
<kklimonda> można pisać w C, C++, Pythonie, Vali.. Javie, Mono.. w sumie w czym się chce
<dKc___> i jest gtkmm
<kklimonda> Gtk+ z użyciem C jest całkowicie obiektowe
<dKc___> i do każdego języka trzeba osobne biblioteki?
<dKc___> kklimonda: a wtedy sie na struct jedzie czy jak ?
<kklimonda> tak
<dKc___> mhm
<dKc___> to sprobuje
<kklimonda> ale GObject dostarcza wszystkiego co jest potrzebne do pełnej obiektowości
<dKc___> ogolnie problem mam taki
<dKc___> ze to:
<dKc___> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtkmm-tutorial/unstable/sec-basics-simple-example.html.en
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5w2lhcb> (at library.gnome.org)
<dKc___> mi sie nei kompiluje, gtk doesn't declared etc
<kklimonda> jak chcesz pisać w gtkmm to musisz doinstalować bindingi do C++
<dKc___> no to wszystko co na stronie jest napisane to chyba mam
<kklimonda> jak zainstalujesz w ubuntu libgtkmm-2.4-dev to będziesz miał wszystko
<dKc___> mam libgtkmm
<dKc___> no i mmamto
<kklimonda> a odpowiednio kompilujesz?
<kklimonda> musisz wziąść flagi z pkg-config (tam na dolee jest przykład jak to zrobić)
<dKc___> o tak:
<dKc___> g++ simple.cc -o simple `pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --cflags --libs`
<kklimonda> mhm
<dKc___> o chyba jest bald
<kklimonda> tylko ten przykład co wkleiłeś jest dla gtkmm 3.0
<kklimonda> a ty masz zapewne 2.0
<kklimonda> dKc___: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtkmm-tutorial/2.22/sec-basics-simple-example.html.en ten przykłąd jest dla 2.0
<dKc___> juz sam nie wiem :>
<dKc___> niby ze zrodel instalowalem 3.0
<dKc___> ale nie wiem czy wyszlo
<dKc___> no chyba 2.4 mam
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4we2hr4> (at library.gnome.org)
<dKc___> a moge zamiast .cc dac .cpp?
<kklimonda> możesz
<kklimonda> ze źródeł nie instaluj, jak nie potrafisz - pomieszasz sobie wszystko
<dKc___> i zamiast gtkmm-2.4 dac libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<dKc___> o dziala:)
<dKc___> a mozna jakos 3.0 nie ze źródeł?
<lukaszg> dKc___, nie można aktualnie
<lukaszg> do samego poduczenia wystarczy wersja 2 :)
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> tzn. można
<kklimonda> ale to trochę roboty (a i tak trzeba skompilować - tylko dostajesz paczkę)
 * PoKrAk re
<KelThuzad> mam pytanie czy w virtualnymbox zainstaluje w ubuntu biblioteki zwiazane z qt
<gjm> a czemu nie?
<KelThuzad> bo na tej stronie http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-unity-2d-w-ubuntu-10-10-oraz-11-04/ prubuje dodac te 2 pierwsze wget ale zaden nie dizala
<KelThuzad> pojawia sie cos takiego
<KelThuzad> Ponowne użycie połączenia do launchpad.net:443.
<KelThuzad> Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found
<KelThuzad> 2011-02-22 22:59:04 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.
<kklimonda> bo to stary wpis
<KelThuzad> ok poszukam nowego
<gjm> najwyraźniej
<KelThuzad> znalazlem kolejne nie dizlajace repo
<KelThuzad> mozecie mi podac stronke z dzialajacym
<gjm> 22:14 < KelThuzad> ok poszukam nowego
<gjm> :>
<gjm> się naszukałeś
<gjm> całe 4 minuty
<KelThuzad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily z tego tez mi nie dizala
<KelThuzad> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4faapoc> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: ty używasz lucida, nie ma sensu byś próbował w ogóle unity na nim instalować
<kklimonda> nawet 10.10 nie jest oficjalnie wspierane przez deweoperów Unity, a co dopiero 10.04
<KelThuzad> o rany zaomnialem tez wogole ze na wirtualnej mam 10.04 :):)
<KelThuzad> a mam pytanie co do virtualbox
<KelThuzad> jak otwieram w nim gre to zmniejsza mi cale okno do takiedo malego
<KelThuzad> i nie wiem jak moge zmienic rozdzielczosc
<kklimonda> w grze
<KelThuzad> jak przeciagam to ekran robi sie czarny
<KelThuzad> tak
<KelThuzad> mam ten dodatek
<KelThuzad> w samy ubuntu i xp dziala bez zarzutow
<KelThuzad> tylko te gry
<kklimonda> virtualbox dopasowuje wielkość okna do rozdzielczości
<KelThuzad> wlasnie nie
<KelThuzad> xp ma prawie na caly ekran
<KelThuzad> a jak odpalam gre to moze jest 640x400
<KelThuzad> a moze mniej
<kklimonda> ale jak uruchamiasz grę to ona zmienia rozdzielczość, i okno się do tego dopasowuje
<KelThuzad> tak
<KelThuzad> nie ma jakiejs porady na to
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> możesz spróbować odpalić Scale Mode ale to zapewne nie będzie ładnie wyglądać
<KelThuzad> a jak to pozniej mozna wylaczyc
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> tak samo jak włączyłeś
<KelThuzad> dzieki pomoglo
<KoYoT> 1st
<syngress> ziew :-/
<mikexcr> zieziaaaf
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-23
<SimonPHOENIX> na jakim kanale moge pogadac o hardware mojego laptopa? cos mi nawala znowu
<lisu> re
<SimonPHOENIX> poszukuje jakiegos skryptu do postawienia video chat na serwerze, zna ktos taki skrypt?
<tar-gz>  Cześć
<lisu> i znowu telefony, chyba zorganizuje kurs tworzenia tabelek w wordzie x) :D
<sponsoriada> Pomoże ktoś w konfiguracji ruterka na linuxie ? mam podstawe potrzebuje dorzucić sfq i prio
<jacekowski> sponsoriada: kolejkowanie jest najtrudniejsza rzecza w calej tej zabawie
<jacekowski> sponsoriada: i na tym kanale na linuxie potrafia to 3 moze 4 osoby
<jacekowski> sponsoriada: na bsd 2
<jacekowski> a mi sie nie chce
<sponsoriada> a jakbym przesłał Ci to co zrobiłem na razie mam podział łącza i byś napisał w wolnym czasie z jakąś kolejke z komentarzami żebym mógł sobie dalej to na swój sposób rozkminić ?
<jacekowski> na google tego pelno
<jacekowski> namaluj sobie drzewko
<jacekowski> jak co ma sie rozdzielac
<jacekowski> a potem to juz prosto
<sponsoriada> zrobiłem już rozdzielanie łącza co i gdzie jakie usługi mają iść
<sponsoriada> nie wiem jak mam zrobić która przed czym
<banex> re
<gjm> htop
<jacekowski> dstat
<jacekowski> najladniejszy
<gjm> fajny nawet
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, mam 24 gb ramu i 8 procesorow i7
<SimonPHOENIX> ddr3
<winter> O_o
<SimonPHOENIX> plus ssd i 3000 gb w raidzie
<kklimonda> kurde, przy takim serwerze to powinieneś jednak wiedzieć jak zbierać statystyki na temat jego użycia ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> dokladniej to ten sprzet http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq10
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, dlatego tu jestem ;)
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> zrobisz to samo co didek
<jacekowski> rozpierdolisz serwer
<jacekowski> dasz sobie go zhakowac
<jacekowski> i bedzie potem placz
<kklimonda> a co zrobił didek?
<jacekowski> dostal serwer do administracji
<jacekowski> i to dosyc ladna maszynka
<jacekowski> skonczylo sie tym ze serwer byl zhakowany
<kklimonda> heh
<winter> no ale sprzęt przetrwał
<winter> chyba nikt mu fizycznie go nie uszkodził
<jacekowski> ale jak robisz cos za pieniadze
<jacekowski> dla firmy
<jacekowski> to jest to inna sprawa
<kklimonda> coś głupiego zrobił on, czy po prostu ktoś się wbił przez skrypt? I co to był za serwer? Shared hosting?
<jacekowski> dedyk
<jacekowski> tzn. nawet nie dedyka do konca
<jacekowski> bo to stalo gdzies w jakiejs firmie
<kklimonda> tzn. bardziej mi chodzi o to za co służył
<jacekowski> hostowal cos
<jacekowski> jakies fora czy cos
<dKc___> a witam :)
<dKc_> witam
<dKc_> o
<dKc_> that's better
<gjm> cze dKc_
 * Wizard ziewa!
<Wizard> gromko
<winter> :->
 * lisu niucha w logach
<banex> co wyniuchaleS?
<gjm> kurz
<Wizard> to jakieś badziewne te logi, jak kurzem zarosły
<lisu> mam winowajcę :D => zakładam jakiś p2p się palęta i podnosi alarm, zaraz niucham które to pudło i na serwis
<lisu> oj nie zdaze juz dzis ;/
<lisu> jutro tez jest dzien
<lisu> hmm, nmap mi odpowie jaki system stoi na danym ip? hmm chyba tak, zeby jeszcze lokalizował przez gps :D
<gjm> lisu: nmap -vv -O ip
<gjm> fingerprinting
<gjm> i nie jest w 100% dokładne
<lisu> gjm: na windowsa właśnie dre
<lisu> gjm: ale rozróżni win xp od 7?
<gjm> lisu: to patrzy po usługach, otwrtych portach
<gjm> powinno
<gjm> możesz też spróbować ettercap'a
<gjm> a nie
<gjm> jeednak nie
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, no wlasnie dlatego sie edukuje zeby do tego nie dopuscic
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: to się edukuj we własnym zakresie a nie ciąle się dopytujesz
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm: to zle o mnie swiadczy ze pytam?
<gjm> ale co za dużo to nie zdrowo ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> w kazdym razie przygotowuje sie na bycie zhakowanym
<SimonPHOENIX> i buduje skrypty ktore postawia moj serwer spowrotem w moze 30 min albo mniej
<SimonPHOENIX> musze tylko podzielic BT-EFC na 2 projekty, jeden z nich to Server-EFC i Desktop-EFC bo jak narazie mam tylko BT-EFC i Ubuntu-EFC (extremely fast configuration)
<SimonPHOENIX> robilem efc dla projektow zenda tez ale zrezygnowalem po jakims czasie, chociaz z tym serwerem to nie bylby glupi pomysl
<SimonPHOENIX> pliki aplikacji dodac w include i uruchamiac tylko index.php ze strony a reszta juz sie sama zrobi
<SimonPHOENIX> jestem w trakcie tworzenia uniwersalnego prototypu zend framework
<SimonPHOENIX> tzn mam juz wiele modulow, np autoryzacja, rejestracja, galerie, edycja avatara (podobnie jak na nk z croop image), skrzynke wiadomosci, dodawanie znajomych, ulubione profile itd
<SimonPHOENIX> no i ten prototyp dziala tak ze zmieniam SetEnv nazwaprojektu i ta sama aplikacja laduje juz inne pliki wiec sluzyc moze za 10 stron jednoczesnie, zalezy ile sie zrobi takich konfiguracji
<SimonPHOENIX> oczywiscie trzeba je odpalac z roznych domen
<SimonPHOENIX> w administracji nie jestem taki dobry az, ale z programowania nienaganny
<spass> wielu tak mówiło... i powstał windows :>
 * PoKrAk wita
<SimonPHOENIX> spass, co masz na mysli?
<SimonPHOENIX> windows wcale nie sluzy lepiej jako serwer
<spass> doh... tak sobie żartuję apropo "z programowania nienaganny"
<SimonPHOENIX> no z programowania aplikacji .NET mysle ze najlepiej sie czuje
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego widze roznice duza pomiedzy windows a linux
<SimonPHOENIX> fakt windows jest prosty ale jesli chcesz zrobic cos co wymyslisz sam to niemozesz
<SimonPHOENIX> najpierw musi to wymyslic ktos z microsoft
<SimonPHOENIX> zebys mogl tego uzyc
<spass> no jak zaczniesz z .NET to uzależniasz się od M$
<spass> dziękuję wolę Javę
<SimonPHOENIX> no z .NET mowie ze zaczalem dawno temu, ale znam nie tylko C# i C++
<SimonPHOENIX> z reszta pod linux C# mozna spokojnie uzywac od dawna
<SimonPHOENIX> z uzyciem Mono
<spass> można... i jak probowałem C# po paru latach z Javą to mi się wydał banalny
<spass> i sporo w nim odgapiono
<SimonPHOENIX> a gdzie tam, dziala na objektach, wszystkie jezyki dzialaja tak teraz
<SimonPHOENIX> no procz assembler i pascal
<spass> i c
<SimonPHOENIX> spass, mam kolege programiste java, z doswiadczenia mi napisz szczerze, nie pojawiaja sie bledy czasem nieoczekiwane?
<spass> zależy od biblotek z których korzystasz
<spass> standardowe są dobrze przetestowane
<spass> jak używasz dodatkowych np do wykresów czy szyfrowania to już stabilność może oberwać
<spass> zresztą... kwestia definicji "błędy nieoczekiwane".
<kklimonda> prawdę mówiąc nie wiem czy, między Mono a hegemonią Microsoftu, można używać "uzależnienia od MS" jako argumentu przeciw .NET
<kklimonda> to kawał świetnej technologii
<spass> zgadza sie
<spass> ale wole jak jezyk jest tworzony z mysla o uniezależnieniu się od platformy
<kklimonda> tylko, że Java to taka sama platforma od której się uzależniasz. Oracle ostatnio pokazał, że potrafi krwi natruć.
<SimonPHOENIX> no kklimonda nie wszystko dziala super jesli przenosisz projekty z MS .NET do Mono, do prostych zadan ok, ale do bardziej skomplikowanych juz nie
<tar-gz> kklimonda: unity jest dostepne tylko w  ubuntu  w tej chwili?
<spass> no niestety Oracle przejęło Sun i to widać.
<kklimonda> (sam w Javie nie piszę, ale znajomi którzy piszą z uśmiechem wypowiadają się o alternatywnych maszynach wirtualnych, i ich kompatybilności)
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: no ale nie ma praktycznego powodu do przenoszenia projektów z .NEt do Mono
<kklimonda> a jak ktoś ma czas i chęci to jest Mono
<kklimonda> tar-gz: tak
<tar-gz> kklimonda: a jak będzie już wydane stable  nadal będzie tylko możliwa instalacja unity tylko na ubuntu?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie - nic nie broni innym tego spaczkować dla ich dystrybucji, nawet teraz
<tar-gz> to czemu nikt tego nie spaczkował? xd
<Enlik> Ponoć jakieś problemy to rodzi
<tar-gz> uhm
<Enlik> W jakim pakiecie są pliki konf./init Upstarta?
<tar-gz> kklimonda: poszedłem za Twoją radą i minta DE w końcu zainstalowałem
<kklimonda> nie rodzi problemów, po prostu jest to dość złożony projekt
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nigdy ci nie polecałem Minta ;)
<syngress> macie jakąs stronę opisującą krok po kroku kompilacje nowego jajka w ubuntu (będę to robił pierwszy raz) .. zakładam że coś sp***le :/
<syngress> ??
<Enlik> ...czyli nie rodzi?...
<kklimonda> Enlik: wiekszość configów upstarta dostarczają pakiety, których te configi są częścią
<kklimonda> syngress: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<kklimonda> syngress: i tam są dalsze sznurki, jak potrzebujesz więcej informacji
<tar-gz> kklimonda: powiedziałeś, ze distro jak distro i po co sobie życie utrudniać
<tar-gz> to też tak zrobiłem.
<kklimonda> a, to brzmi już bardziej jak coś co bym powiedział :)
<tar-gz> co ci  w mincie ni pasuje ;>?
<Enlik> Mhm, liczyłem na jakąś zawierającą chociaż ogolne jakies, to co pobralem to ma bardziej stare dobre sysv ;p kklimonda - a jaki to byl katalog z tymi plikami? /etc/init?
<kklimonda> Enlik: tak, /etc/init
<syngress> kklimonda: dzięki wielkie - to co znalazłem na goglarce jest PL i strasznie stare ..
<Enlik> :*
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nic, ale używam, i w ciskam innym, Ubuntu.
<tar-gz> no ja wiem ale ubuntu jest dla mnie zbyt cięzkie jakieś.
<karol> witam :)
<karol> mam do Was pytanie , postanowiłem sobie przeczyścić lapka
<karol> pod procek wiadomo
<karol> termopasta jakas dobra :)
<karol> ale jest jescze na tym samym heatpipe grafika
<karol> i tam jest spora szczelina
<karol> pasta raczej się tam nie zda , wydawało mi się że jakąś gąbczastą rzecz wyciągałem co potem można było nazwać
<karol> thermopadem
<karol> tak w necie znalazłem
<karol> co radzicie nałożyć więcej pasty czy szukać niewiadomo gdzie tego termopada?
<kklimonda> nie widziałem nigdy gąbczastego termopada
<kklimonda> na logikę to taki termopad nie działałby za dobrze
<kklimonda> karol: jeżeli jest szczelina, to pasta bedzie działac gorzej od thermopada
<karol> no jest ...
<karol> spora
<karol> czyli pozostaje mi ten thermopad
<karol> znaczy może źle to określiłem
<karol> że gąbczasty
<karol> inaczej niż pasta to wyglądało
<syngress> pozostaje cie skręcić wszystko i zostawić tak jak jest - nie ma sensu ani potrzeby gmyrać i kręcić ...
<karol> jest potrzeba:P
<karol> procek mi do 70 -80
<karol> skakał
<syngress> jeśli nie masz problemu z temperaturami, nie kręcisz sprzętu - zostaw
<karol> to prawda z tym się zgadzam nie tykaj jak działą dobrze:P
<karol> ale jak są problemy że czasem potrafi się wyłączyć
<karol> to już najwyższa pora
<karol> coś z tym robić
<karol> czyszczenie nic nie dało miałem najdzieje że to tego sprawka
<karol> więc postanowiłem odkręcić heatpipe
<karol> no i na procku była masa pasty
<karol> a że ten heatpipe chłodzi też grafikę
<karol> to musiałem zdjąć i z niej ...
<syngress> musisz mieć absolutną pewność że wszystko dociska jak należy - kiedyś zniszczyłem VGA z pasywnym chłodzeniem w ten sposób - żelastwo raz djęte, nie chciało później dociskać do układów
<syngress> bardzo wysokie tempreatury, mało stabilna praca - musiałem zakładać jakieś prowizoryczne waitraki i gumkii inne pierdoły ..
<syngress> karol: wyatrczyło go porządnie przedmuchać
<dKc_> umi ktos cos w blenderze?
<karol> nie syngress
<karol> robiłem to
<karol> nie ma dywaniku
<syngress> co to za proc ?
<syngress> sprawdzałeś średnie temp na sieci  ??
<karol> sempron
<karol> 3100+
<karol> to jest procek w lapku
<karol> na jednym chłodzeniu z GPU
<syngress> o tym właśnie piszę
<karol> no średnie temp
<karol> 50-65
<syngress> może się okazać że to się tak mocno grzeje
<karol> możliwe
<karol> nie mówie że to proc
<karol> właśnie bardziej bym zgonił
<karol> na grafikę...
<syngress> no to karol : programów na sieci jest bardzo dużo - spoczynek i stress - sprawdź
<syngress> VGA i proc
<karol> no ok,
<karol> ale co to ma tak naprawdę do rzeczy
<karol> i tak muszę zmienić i pastę
<karol> i ewentualnie
<karol> ten pasek termoprzewodzący
<karol> kwestia tylko jak to najlepiej zrobić
<syngress> zaglądnij na google - wyszukaj po modelu sprzetu - może się okazać że większość z nich pracuje w takich temp ..
<syngress> nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak ten pasek wygląda
<karol> no właśnie tam to wyczytałem
<karol> wyczytałem też nawet
<karol> o jakichś blaszkach co się wkłada między to i pastą smaruje
<karol> mało tego xD
<karol> nawet można gaze wziąć
<karol> posmarować pastą i w to wsadzić
<karol> także multum pomyslów
<karol> w tej kwestii ale który najlepszy :P
<cyBucH> karol wez zdejm obudowe przedmuchaj radiator sprezonym powietrzem czy opona plucna skrec i bedzie dzialac jak ta lala ..temp nie powinna przekroczyc ci 65 stopni
<cyBucH> i daj sobie spokoj z pastami to dobre na obuwie ...a nie do kompa
<karol> radiator jest przejrzysty jak woda w morskim oku
<karol> zgadza się, było tak że był tam dywanik kurzu
<karol> wywaliłem to i ładnie wyczyściłem
<karol> temp spadła
<karol> więc teraz pierwsze co sprawdziłęm to właśnie
<karol> radiator brud itp itd
<karol> jest idealnie
<karol> w domu nie mam czyściej...
<cyBucH> :)
<karol> dlatego wszystko rozebrałem
<cyBucH> i co dalej sie grzeje?
<karol> wyczyściłem z starej pasty
<karol> tak grzeje się dalej
<cyBucH> jak masz temp
<karol> teraz i tak nie mam wyjścia
<karol> bo wszystko jest po zdejmowane pasta musi być
<karol> 70-80
<karol> to są złe temperatury
<cyBucH> uu duzo jak na czystego
<karol> ten laptop powinien
<karol> mieć 40 -60 maks
<karol> no nic kupię ten termopasek i termopastę
<karol> mam nadzieję że temperatury spadną
<karol> dam wtedy znać
<cyBucH> czesto ci sie wlacza wentylator? karol ...bo wlasnie mysle co moze byc ppowodem takiego przegrzewania
<syngress> wszystko i nic - system , sterownik, jakis backdoor/virus, Sempron sam w sobie jest małą patelnią
<karol> wentylator
<karol> chodzi NON STOP
<karol> pozatym grzeje
<karol> niemiłosiernie w kolana
<karol> swego czasu nawet w palce
<karol> od klawiatury
<karol> wkurzało niemiłosiernie ale na to poradziło wyczyszczenie
<syngress> chodzi bo mu bios powiedział - MASZ CHODZIĆ !!!! :)
<cyBucH> syngress dokladnie
<karol> nieprawda :)
<karol> wiem że można go tam włączyć
<karol> na stałe
<karol> ale nie jest to aktywne
<karol> poprostu chodzi bo ciągle jest wysoka temp
<syngress> karol: jaki system ?
<jacekowski> ten termopad to aluminium
<dKc_> windows 98:>
<syngress> huhuhuh :D
<karol> no jak aluminium to chyba
<karol> dobrze ma sporą przwodność
<karol> cieplną
<karol> xp
<syngress> XP ? :-0
<karol> no tak xD
<karol> 1gb ramu mam
<karol> i semprona 1.8 hgz
<karol> czego oczekiwać...
<karol> pozatym
<syngress> weź no odpal LIVE CD z ubuntu
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie ze to aluminium
<jacekowski> i ze jestes pewien ze tam jest przerwa
<jacekowski> i jaka paste uzywasz
<karol> jestem pewien
<karol> że tam jest przerwa
<jacekowski> silikonowa czy ceramiczna?
<karol> spora
<cyBucH> :)
<karol> pasta arctic
<karol> srebrzanka
<jacekowski> srebrna?
<jacekowski> nigdy nie uzywaj srebrnej
<karol> dlaczego ?
<syngress> jacekowski: 2*C w tą lub w inną ;)
<jacekowski> bo wysycha
<jacekowski> zaczyna sie kruszyc
<jacekowski> i robi zwarcia
<karol> słyszałem odwrotnie ....
<karol> o sylikonowych właśnie
<jacekowski> kazda pasta wysycha
<karol> no ale co forum to obyczaj /...
<karol> no to jąką pastę polecisz ?
<karol> widziałęm ostatnio jakis
<jacekowski> ale jak ceramiczna czy silikonowa wyschnie to nie robi zwarc potem
<karol> hit co działa odrazu bez wygrzewania
<jacekowski> jakakolwiek ceramiczna pasta
<karol> zaraz ją odszukam
<jacekowski> nakladasz cienka warstwe
<jacekowski> jak najciensza
<jacekowski> i przyciskasz radiatorem
<jacekowski> i ruszasz jak najmniej
<jacekowski> pasta ma wypelnic tylko nierownosci
<kklimonda> kurde, Spotify jest niedostępne w Polsce, nawet za opłatą..
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a co to
<karol> rozumiem tak też zrobie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: "music streaming service"
<kklimonda> jacekowski: w praktyce masz odtwarzacz i możesz słuchać czego chcesz, ile chcesz, przewijać etc.
<kklimonda> nie tak jak Last.fm czy inne Pandory ;)
<gjm> kurde, skróty klawiszowe w deadbeef'ie mi nie działają, a działały
<syngress> karol: odpal później LIVE CD z ubuntu i zobacz czy temperatury znacznie odbiegają od tych w XP
<karol> ok :)
<karol> tak zrobię
<mati75> re
<jacekowski> po pierwsze
<jacekowski> procek sie nagrzeje jak bedzie obciazony
<jacekowski> dwa, 95C jest bezpieczna temperatura
<cyBucH> ciekawa ta stronka polecam duzo z niej korzystalem ..bardzo przydatna http://www.qkiz.pl/ubuntu/35-programy-i-gry/79-download-najciekawszych-programow-na-ubuntu-linux.html?showall=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ynac4c> (at www.qkiz.pl)
<dKc_> brakuje wam jakiegos programu na linuxie?
<dKc_> tzn inaczej
<dKc_> jakiego programu brakuje wam na linuxie?
<syngress> brakuje miczasu żeby go poznać - programów jest zatrzęsienie
<dKc_>  mi brakuje gier
<dKc_> zwlaszcza jakichs 3d
<kklimonda> jest sporo gier na Linuksa
<syngress> np pasjans
<kklimonda> brakuje ci tzn. tytułów AAA
<syngress> albo miny
<syngress> :D
<syngress> sudoku ?
<kklimonda> praktycznie każda niezależna gra wychodzi na Linuksa, w najgorszym razie rok-dwa po premierze windowsowej. Do tego LGP poportowało trochę tytułów.
<kklimonda> to czego większości brakuje to Stacraft II, Call of Duty 5 albo inne suprt tytuły o których się naczytać można w internecie
<Wizard> no
<syngress> jest CRYSIS ?
<Wizard> kklimonda: ale na maca wychodzą równolegle
<Wizard> cześć, btw
<kklimonda> Wizard: też nie
<kklimonda> Wizard: pozatym co to za argument?
<kklimonda> hej hej btw ;)
<syngress> jest STALKER ?
<Wizard> kklimonda: nie wiem, żaden :D
<kklimonda> syngress: no ale napisałem, że większości ludzi brakuje gier AAA - i to potwierdzasz.
<Wizard> ja tam myślę, że lepiej, że linux nie jest popularny
<Wizard> mi tam wszystko działa :>
<syngress> napewno jest WINS - ale młody kowalski woli zainstalować na 2 partycji pirata WIN7 z DX10 bo ... nie będzie musiał konfigurować - pozycji na system microsoftu wychodzi znacznie więcej, znacznie wceśniej .. nie ma o czym pisać ..
<winter> Wizard: poczytaj sobie czasem komenty w dziale tech na onecie
<kklimonda> syngress: wine nie jest rozwiązaniem
<winter> można się pośmiać... amatorzy linuksa kontra winfanboye
<kklimonda> winter: i dlatego nie warto czytać komentarzy na portalach.. czyli w sumie nic nowego ;)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> na osnews są fajniejsze
<dKc_> tytolow AAA, kklimonda ?
<winter> w ogóle ci ludzie piszący komenty na tych portalach to banda hejterów
<winter> onet,wp itp
<dKc_> ale mi nie chodzi o to czy jest nowy Assasin na linuxa
<kklimonda> dKc_: tak się określa mainstreamowe gry z wysokim budżetem
<dKc_> chodzi mi o takie gry co są na linuxa,a  nie ma ich na win
<dKc_> tzw exclusivy
<dKc_> nawet nie musza byc w 3d
<kklimonda> dKc_: nie o to ci chodziło
<dKc_> o to mi chodziło
<kklimonda> jeżeli o to ci chodziło, to źle się zapytałeś
<dKc_> właśnie o ot mi chodziło
<dKc_> może i źle
<dKc_> ale troche głupio jest, że na linuxa mamy klon wormsa
<dKc_> chciałbym, żeby tak było, żeby na windzie był klon jakiejś gry z linuxa
<kklimonda> exclusivów na Linuksa - czy to gier, czy programów, nie uświadczysz przez długie lata, jeżeli kiedykolwiek.
<dKc_> czy tylko ja mam takie marzenia?
<dKc_> kklimonda: czemu?
<kklimonda> bo to się nie opłaca
<Wizard> kklimonda: phantasia!
<dKc_> co phantasia
<dKc_> kklimonda: a to ma sie oplacac?:>
<BlessJah> dKc_: developer musi jesc
<syngress> Panowie robie przy kompilacji make xconfig (uruchamia mi qt3 - zainstalowałem qt4 - jak go uruchomić w nowszej wersji ???
<dKc_> niech będzie darmowa :>
<BlessJah> syngress: a co xconfig ma takiego co wymaga qt4?
<syngress> BlessJah: to jest pytanie, liczyłem na odpowiedz :)
<kklimonda> dKc_: deweloperzy dalej muszą coś jeść
<kklimonda> za pisanie otwartego oprogramowania nie dostaje się talonów na jedzenie
<kklimonda> dKc_: jest taki projekt obecnie, stworzenia gry tylko dla Linuksa.
<dKc_> ale da sie jakos to obliczyc ekonomicznie, zeby wziac pod uwage ten odsetek ludności linuxowej, która lubi płacić:>
<kklimonda> dKc_: ale jeżeli gra jest otwarta i dobra to zaraz ktoś ją sportuje na Windowsa
<dKc_> albo lubi płacić za jakieś dodatkowe elementy (ogolnie gra mogła by być darmowa)
<dKc_> kklimonda: jest taki projekt?
<kklimonda> dKc_: większość ludzi już policzyła, i wyszło, że odsetek ludzi korzystających wyłącznie z Linuksa jest zbyt mały, by opłacało się stworzyć grę tylko dla Linuksa.
<kklimonda> dKc_: no, http://www.projectbossanova.com/
<kklimonda> tyle o nim wiadomo
<jacekowski> a poza tym linuxowcy chca za darmo
<jacekowski> wiec jeszcze gorzej bedzie
<dKc_> jacekowski: no ja mowie, zeby ogolnie gra bylo za darmo
<dKc_> tylko jakeis dodatki by sie odblokowywalo
<jacekowski> a programista za co bedzie jadl?
<dKc_> jak w tych grach przeglądarkowych
<jacekowski> zrobienie przyzwoitej gry to masz rok, dwa lata pracy w pelnym wymiarze godzin
<jacekowski> calego zespolu
<jacekowski> ktory ma z 50 ludzi
<dKc_> programista nie będzie cały czas nad tą grą pracował
<jacekowski> to bodajze jest 2000 godzin na rok
<kklimonda> jacekowski: imo rok, dwa lata to baaardzo optymistyczny wariant.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: większość gier jest teraz składanych z klocków
<jacekowski> nie ma tych klockow
<jacekowski> jak chcesz robic open source
<kklimonda> tych klocków nie ma na Linuksa - a na pewno nie ma ich w wersji OS
<jacekowski> musisz robic od podstaw
<kklimonda> więc nie rok, dwa a cztery, pięć
<jacekowski> zalozmy dwa lata
<kklimonda> zakładając, że znajdziesz kilku naprawdę genialnych programistów
<jacekowski> 200000 roboczogodzin
<jacekowski> kazda liczac srednia dobra wyplate w UK dla przykladu
<jacekowski> czyli hmm
<jacekowski> 20gbp/h
<jacekowski> to jakos tak chyba jest
<jacekowski> £4 000 000
<jacekowski> 4 miliony funtow
<dKc_> te liczby robią wrażenie
<jacekowski> sam koszt programisty
<dKc_> ale to nie znaczy, że takie coś nie powstanie :>
<jacekowski> i designerow itd
<dKc_> sam zreszta przyznaj, ze nie porzuciłeś ostatniej nadziei
<jacekowski> porzucilem
<dKc_> a to szkoda, bo ja nie
<jacekowski> gry na linuxa maja moze szanse jak sie zrobi popularny
<jacekowski> ale na to nie ma szans
<kklimonda> dKc_: nadziei na powstanie dobrej, otwartej gry dla Linuksa? Ja nigdy nie miałem na coś takiego nadziei
<jacekowski> bo za czesto sie api lamie
<jacekowski> i abi
<kklimonda> dKc_: ogólnie lekko optymistyczna wizja linuksa na najbliższe.. 20 lat? to to, że stanie się na tyle popularny, że będzie jak Mac z czasów ppc - będzie wychodziło trochę gier, w dwa-trzy lata po premierze, powstanie kikadziesiąt niewielkich firm zainteresowanych pisaniem różnych niewielkich aplikacji.
<kklimonda> Może Adobe postanowi sportować ich Creative Suite po 10 latach
<gjm> wg. mnie podstawową wadą linuxa jest rozszczepienie na wiele, wiele dystrbucji
<kklimonda> Microsoft nigdy nie sportuje Office, więc może ktoś zapłaci Codeweavers by pracowali nad wine/crossover tak by wspierał aktualną wersję Office (i pod wspierał mam na myśli wspierał w pełni - z OLE, COM etc.)
<BlessJah> gjm: wiele zwalczajacych sie dystrybucji
<gjm> BlessJah: też
<kklimonda> gjm: wiele?
<BlessJah> nie ma nic zlego w dystrybucjach ktore nie walcza miedzy soba o klienta
<kklimonda> gjm: jest Ubuntu/Debian, Fedora/Red Hat, SuSE/OpenSUSE i tyle
<kklimonda> gjm: reszta to pożywka dla geeków
<kklimonda> bez większego znaczenia
<gjm> no ale jednak
<kklimonda> gjm: te 6 dystrybucji z 3 rodzin między sobą trzymają jakieś 85-90% desktopowego Linuksa
<gjm> ale gdyby połączyć ich siły?
<kklimonda> to przekłada się pewnie na 1.1-1.2% rynku ;)
<kklimonda> gjm: to w ogóle zła droga
<kklimonda> gjm: powinno się pracować nad tym by dystrybucje w ogóle miały jak najmniej do robienia, a nie by łączyć ich wysiłki
<kklimonda> gjm: paczkowanie wszystkiego się nie skaluje w żaden sposób.
<gjm> ale np. kompilacja czegokolwiek jest nie do przejścia dla zwykłego użyszkodnika
<BlessJah> kklimonda: paczkowanie w sensie?
<gjm> i jak to ma zachęcać?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: paczkowanie paczkowanie - ściąganie programu ze strony, przygotowywanie paczki dla danej dystrybucji, wrzucanie tej paczki na serwery.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: co proponujesz w zamian?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jedno jest pewne, dla ZU wazna jest prostota procesu instalacji
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a jak to działa w Windowsie?
<BlessJah> windows jest jeden jedyny
<kklimonda> BlessJah: Ubuntu staje się na tyle popularne, że deweloperzy coraz częściej chcą dodawać ich aplikacje do niego.
<kklimonda> kwestia przekroczenia masy krytycznej, i stworzenia prostych narzędzi których mogą użyć by przygotować paczki, i wrzucić je do USC.
<kklimonda> (ale jak mówię - to może zająć równie dobrze 20 lat ;))
<gjm> hhahah
 * gjm instaluje Windowsa XP na VB
<krzysiek> test utf8: ???wi?tko. jest OK?
<kklimonda> nie
<krzysiek> :/
<kklimonda> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<krzysiek> ucina polskie znaki, mialo byc zolwiatko...
<krzysiek> teraz powinno być dobrze: żółwiątko
<krzysiek> ?
<kklimonda> k
<krzysiek> ok, dzięki
<dKc_> a rythmboxa czemu na winde nie ma?:>
<kklimonda> dKc_: a czemu miałby być? Będzie Banshee
<kklimonda> (też nie wiem po co, moim zdaniem strata czasu - ale będzie)
<winter> foobar > *
<dKc_> a tego
<dKc_> jak rozpakowac .gz?
<dKc_> w terminalu?
<gjm> gunzip'em
<krzysiek> mam taki problem. zainstalowałem kubuntu 11.04, wszystko było ok, zainstalowałem stery do nvidii i się nie uruchamia(na plymouth się zacina) :/ czy to jakiś oficjalny bug?
<krzysiek> *kubuntu 11.04 alpha 2
<Dreadlish> elo
<kklimonda> krzysiek: sterowniki nvidii w 11.04 nie działają
<krzysiek> ouch...
<krzysiek> jak to naprawić?
<kklimonda> trzeba poczekać aż nvidia przygotuje aktualizację
<kklimonda> musisz je wyłączyć
<krzysiek> aaa!! za nowy Xorg?
<kklimonda> odpal w trybie ratunkowym, usuń nvidia-current i upewnij się, że nie masz /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kklimonda> nom
<kklimonda> ale IgnoreABI nie pomaga
<krzysiek> mówili coś kiedy będą sterowniki?
<kklimonda> nie
<krzysiek> :(
<krzysiek> a może downgrade xorg?
<kklimonda> nie polecam
<kklimonda> ale możesz próbować
<krzysiek> jaka to wersja Xorg jest w 11.04?
<kklimonda> 1.10 rc1
<kklimonda> zaraz 1.10 rc2
<krzysiek> a z ich strony to tylko przebudowanie sterowników, czy muszą coś poprawiać w kodzie?
<kklimonda> no idea
<krzysiek> JEST BETA!!!
<krzysiek> pisze że obsługuje 1.10 :)
<kklimonda> jeżeli piszesz o 270.18 to jest niekompatybilne z 1.10 rc2
<krzysiek> :(
<krzysiek> a 270.26?
<kklimonda> w. tego co widziałem na forum to też nie działają
<krzysiek> z tego co widzę to chyba tylko co miesiąć sterowniki wydają
<krzysiek> :/
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: a co, natty w ogóle nie rusza teraz?
<krzysiek> tak
<krzysiek> po zainstalowaniu sterów nvidii
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: zmien w awaryjnym kernel na 2.6.37
<ari-tczew> co prawda nie będziesz mieć sterów nvidii, ale zawsze uruchomisz system
<krzysiek> nie mam kernela do wyboru
<ari-tczew> ja teraz za każdym bootem musze zmieniać rozdzialke i uciszać wentylator
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: jak się uruchamia grub to wybierasz recovery mode
<krzysiek> ok.
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: wtedy bierzez netroot
<krzysiek> NET?
<krzysiek> to ma coś z siecią wspólnego?
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.37-12 linux-image-2.6.37-12-generic linux-headers-2.6.37-12-generic
<ari-tczew> no a jak ma inaczej pobrać paczki?
<krzysiek> aaa
<krzysiek> ale jak tak to nie lepiej po prostu xorg.conf wywalić?
<ari-tczew>  no chyba, że one już są zainstalowane w twoim natty
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: musisz wyzbyć się kernela 2.6.38
<krzysiek> czemu? z nouveau działa bez problemu
<ari-tczew> apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.38*  nie wiem jakie tam pakiety są
<ari-tczew> krzysiek: no to jak ci działa bez problemu to o co chodzi?
<krzysiek> jak usunę xorg.conf. jeszcze tego nie zrobiłem
<krzysiek> a jeszcze jedno. KDE zgłasza błąd, że nie można zapisać zakładek w pliku ~/.local/share/coś bo brak uparwnień. wszystko poza tym działa ok, ale przez co jest to spowodowane?
<krzysiek> uprawnienia do pliku mam
<KoYoT> gdzie są logi z tego kanału? potrzebuje rozmowy jakies 4-6 dni temu
<krzysiek> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krzysiek> :)
<KoYoT> thx
<kklimonda> nie tam
<krzysiek> ?
<kklimonda> KoYoT: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org
<KoYoT> ale tutaj tez to znalazlem
<KoYoT> dzieki
<kklimonda> a nie, jednak na irclogs już też są
<kklimonda> my bad, kiedyś nie było
<krzysiek> spróbuję usunąć ten Xorg.conf. jak się uda to wrócę i napiszę z nowego OS :D
<krzyszto1> jestem na mavericku. włączył się, ale sama konsola jest. nic nie zrobiłem, ale teraz chociaż się konsola włącza...
<krzyszto1> ps. to ja "krzysztof" tylko serwer mi nicka zmienił bo zarezerwowany jest
<krzyszto1> jak tu X włączyć?
<krzyszto1> startx: /usr/bin/X not found
<kklimonda> krzyszto1: no to popsułeś
<krzyszto1> ale ja nic nie zrobiłem!
<krzyszto1> NIC!
<kklimonda> w którymś momencie musiałeś próbować zainstalować sterowniki nvidii z repo, przez co usunęło ci całe Xy
<krzyszto1> aaa...
<kklimonda> zrób sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<tar-gz> jakie problemy z nvidią masz?
<kklimonda> używa nattiego
<tar-gz> a to nie wiem jakie tam błędy są
<tar-gz> pokaż whereis startx
<krzyszto1> nie ma sterów do nowego xorgra
<krzyszto1> tar-gz: startx jest...nie ma "X"...ale instaluje paczke bo chyba mi go wywaliło
<krzyszto1> *xorga
<tar-gz> bardzo możliwe
<tar-gz> Przy debianie sid np. po aptitude dist-upgrade wywala xorga
<Psotnick> aptitude obecnie wywala pół systemu ;)
<tar-gz> znaczy on upgraduje zależności
<tar-gz> ale juz np. aptitude safe-upgrade jest ok
<tar-gz> kklimonda: jaki w nattym jest kernel ?
<kklimonda> ~2.6.38
<tar-gz> musze matiego wypytać jak będzie ja mam jakiś stary jak nie wiem kernel
<krzysztof2> xy ruszyły
<krzysztof2> kto by pomyślał że uruchomienie Xów wywali wszystkie konsole :D
<tar-gz> hard_vard@mintbox ~ $ uname -r
<tar-gz> 2.6.32-5-686
<krzysztof2> czemu uruchomienie xów spowodowało zepsucie wszystkich tty? tam miałem irssi odpalone...
<kklimonda> krzysztof2: bo to alpha
<kklimonda> (nie wiadomo czemu, ale nie takie rzeczy dzieją się w czasie alphy ;))
<tar-gz> krzysztof2: a po co Ci natty?
<krzysztof2> bo ma za stare wersje programów.
<tar-gz> natty?
<tar-gz> czy 10.10
<krzysztof2> lucid
<krzysztof2> ;)
<tar-gz> Teraz mi powiedz na co Ci najnowsze wersje programów?
<krzysztof2> kde 4.6 jest?
<tar-gz> chcesz rollinga zainstaluj sida albo archa
<krzysztof2> próbowałem sida i archa ale mam dość egzotyczny sprzęt więc nie wyszło
<tar-gz> krzysztof2: a w czym lepsze jest 4.6 od tego, które jest  w kubuntu ?
<krzysztof2> stabilniejszew
<krzysztof2> *stabiljniejsze
<tar-gz> ja sie w sumie nie znam na KDE
<tar-gz> KDE-mod tylko miałem jest genialne ale nadal zbyt ciężkie
<krzysztof1> KDE-mod? cuż to?
<tar-gz> takie ochudzone KDE
<tar-gz> chakra ma własnie KDE-mod
<tar-gz> Btw bardzo fajne distro oparte o archa
<tar-gz> i równie łatwe w obsłudze jak ubuntu
<krzysztof1> a. mam jeszcze jeden okropnie dziwny problem :D w 10.10 też to jest
<krzysztof1> z mojego gniazdka na słuchawki
<krzysztof1> wydobywa się czerwone światło
<krzysztof1> O_O
<tar-gz> leci woda?
<tar-gz> ale to nie zależy od systemu
<krzysztof1> na OSX jest OK
<tar-gz> Może Ci linuks jakaś lampkę na MoBo włącza
<tar-gz> linux*
<krzysztof1> :/
<tar-gz> Zawsze dziewczynie możesz powiedzieć, że masz najnowszej technologi karte dziwiękową.
<krzysztof1> :D
<tar-gz> Jak puścisz muzykę to masz darmowy pokaz laserowy.
<krzysztof1> xD
<tar-gz> kklimonda: ty masz jid w ubuntu.pl ?
<Psotnick> albo, że to nowej generacji gniazdo i to jest hybryda Jacka i SPDIF
<krzysztof1> może jakbym mógł to kontrolować :D
<tar-gz> przyłóż rękę i machaj.
<tar-gz> Czerwony stroboskop.
<krzysztof1> mam coś lepszego od tej lampki. akcelerometr w środku
<krzysztof1> fajnie się tym gra w neverball :D!
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie
<tar-gz> a w czym masz?
<krzysztof1> tar-gz: to było do kklimonda czy do mnie?
<krzysztof1> ?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: we własnej domenie, hostowane przez google
<tar-gz> uhmm.
<tar-gz> Popsułem sobie opere ...
<krzysztof1> tar-gz: po co w ogóle ją uruchamiałeś :D?
<krzysztof1> opera chyba nie za dobrze chodzi na linuksie...
<tar-gz> Kto Ci takich pierdół naopowiadał?
<krzysztof1> a gdzieś tak wyczytałem...
<krzysztof1> :P
<tar-gz> ta we Fakcie chyba.
<tar-gz> Pamieta ktoś może jaki kernel był w lennym?
<krzysztof1> czy ta opera w ogóle jest Open Source? gdzies wyczytałem że nie. ale pewnie też nie prawda :D
<tar-gz> Prawda nie jest.
<krzysztof1> :/
<tar-gz> ale nie wszystko co nieopensource
<tar-gz> jest gorsze.
<krzysztof1> wiem
<krzysztof1> co do kernela w lennym to ja mam 2.6.32.16
<tar-gz> lol.
<krzysztof1> ?
<tar-gz> To i w lennym i w squeeze i w wheeze jest ten 32?
<krzysztof1> w squeeze nie sądze
<tar-gz> no bo w squeeze jest 34
<PoKrAk> re
<tar-gz> wiec powinien być w wheeze 36-37
<krzysztof1> stabilność aż do bólu :D
<tar-gz> no bodra ty ale ja w mincie też mam 32
<kklimonda> i źle ci działa?
<tar-gz> o nie
<tar-gz> ale nie chodzi o to.
<tar-gz> krzysztof1: mnie w błąd wprowadził
<krzysztof1> ?
<tar-gz> w lennym był kernel 2.6.26
<krzysztof1> http://wklej.org/id/481168/
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Chyba sobie wpierdziele repo z sida  do minciaka
<krzysztof1> jakim cudem w lennym jest *.26 jak ja mam 32 :D
<tar-gz> bo pewno masz kernela z skłiza już
<tar-gz> bo stable to skłiz już ;-)
<krzysztof1> nie, pewnie dlatego że to VPS na Xen'ie i o kernela dba usługodawca :)
<krzysztof1> 2.6.32.16-linode28
<krzysztof1> nawet jakieś ładki nakładają
<krzysztof1> *łatki
<krzysztof1> wie ktoś jak sie gra w tą grę "WTF" z bsdgames :D?
<kklimonda> na pewno jest manual
<krzysztof1> hmm. to słowniczek angielskiego
<krzysztof1> :)
<krzysztof1> :D
<krzysztof1> /usr/games/wtf wtf WTF: {what,where,who,why} the fuck
<krzysztof1> ciekawe czemu to wrzucili do bsdGAMES
<tar-gz> be-super-dick Games?
<krzysztof1> -.-
<tar-gz> nie lubie bsd
<krzysztof1> :D
<tar-gz> inaczej
<tar-gz> nie znam bsd
<tar-gz> i ciężko mi było się przestawić.
<tar-gz> i w dodatku ta kompilacja.
<tar-gz> ok zmykam na godzinke ide do siostry.
<krzysztof1> ok, pa
<Psotnick> krzysztof1: jeszcze tylko brakowało ';*' na końcu :D
<krzysztof1> ...
<Psotnick> tak, wiem, że mój humor jest tylko dla mnie śmieszny
<PoKrAk> czemu ;* było by na miejscu :D
<krzakx> gdzie mozna pobrac pyUbumatic?
<Barthalion> z internetów
<krzakx> Barthalion: dzieki wielkie :]:]:] zycze zeby Tobie też tak odpowiadli jesli bedziesz o cos pytal
<Barthalion> Bez obaw, przywykłem
<krzakx> ktos wie gdzie mozna znalezc pyUbumatic ktore znajduje sie w polskim remiksie Malinowa Mandarynka?
<PoKrAk> krzakx: a co na to pytanie googl;e odpowiedziało ?
<krzakx> google usilnie pokazuje mi Ubumatic, a to jest ubozszy skrypt, ten pyUbumatic jest bardziej zaawansowany i dopracowany
<krzakx> pyUbumatic pojawia sie po swiezej instalacji systemu, musi to byc na instalce Malinowej Mandarynki, tylko jak to znalezc?
<PoKrAk> wyciagnac go z pliku skłasz fs
<PoKrAk> ot skad
<PoKrAk> `ping 208.67.222.222
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> re
<bt4> re
<bt4> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<bt4> ale zimno tu
<Dreadlish> no a jak ma by?
<Dreadlish> ć?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: ping
<bt4> cieplej heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> moje vnc dzia
<dKc_> cze
<Dreadlish> ła
<dKc_> Dreadlish: o/
<dKc_> bt4: o/
<Dreadlish> teraz tylko polskie znaki
<Dreadlish> dKc_: jeluwa
<bt4> dKc_: witaj
<dKc_> jeluwa?
<Dreadlish> elo = jelo = jeluwa
<Dreadlish> nie znasz podkarpackiego ;p
<dKc_> dobrze wiedziec
<bt4> jeluwa jeszcze sie nie spotkalem tez
<Dreadlish> ja różne rzeczy widziałem ;pd
 * bt4 ma dzisiej lenia ;/
<gjm> zaraźliwe?
<bt4> gjm nie wiem
<zixelex> jest ktos z torunia
<BJ[shell]> coś popsułem?
<jacekowski> o jezu
<jacekowski> co narobiles
<BJ[shell]> jacekowski: powiedz mi lepiej jak odwiesić program po potraktowaniu go ^X
<BJ[shell]> damn
<jacekowski> sigconta mu trzeba
<BJ[shell]> jacekowski: hm... a mozliwe ze ten program sam z siebie sie zabije?
<jacekowski> mozliwe
<BJ[shell]> damn
<BJ[shell]> 156 dni uptime
<jacekowski> 18:46 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 156d 2h 4m 42s
<jacekowski> a ja dalej mam
<BJ[shell]> wysłałem mu conta
<BJ[shell]> ale nie ma procesu juz
<jacekowski> 18:43 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has quit [Quit: Lost terminal]
<BJ[shell]> kurde no
<jacekowski> vpenis ci sie skurczyl drastycznie
<BlessJah> vpenis?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> bardziej sie martwie tym czy ustawienia ostatnio zapisywalem
<jacekowski> bo to odruch trzeba miec zeby zapisaywac po zmianach
<BlessJah> raz: to nie windows
<BlessJah> dwa: zapisuje jak mam jakies wazniejsze zmiany
<BlessJah> zaleznie od tego kiedy zapisywalem stracilem najwyzej kilka aliasow
<BlessJah> [1:FREENODE (change with ^X)]
<BlessJah> glupie to
<BlessJah> powinno przyjac ^X meznie na klate i powiedziec zebym nie zmienial serwera w oknie rozmowy
<jacekowski> ale ty gdzie ctrl x poslales?
<BlessJah> w oknie rozmowy
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to ,asz screena zle skonfigurowanego
<BlessJah> w takim razie jak ubilem to irssi?
<BlessJah> screen dzialal
<BlessJah> chowal sie i pokazywal i na ^AD reagowal poprawnie
<magic663> siema
<magic663> z jakich miastach mieszkacie??
<PoKrAk> na marsie
<bt4> roznych
<BlessJah> mazowsze
<PoKrAk> ta a sad klikash
<magic111> no fajnie ze na marsie mieszkasz ziom
<magic111> ja w gorzowa wlkp.
<PoKrAk> enlik jak siw wyłanczało kostke zeby myszka nie przełanczała ??
<Enlik_> A co to ma wspolnego z kostka?
<Enlik_> Chodzi o nieprzelazenie do innego obszaru roboczego?
<PoKrAk> w sumie racja u mnie kostka
<PoKrAk> ta dokładnie
<PoKrAk> musze domowego e spacyfikowac
<Enlik_> Hmmm, panel, potem chyba Edje bindings
<Enlik_> Tam można usunąć akcję
<PoKrAk> ok jak lapka odzyskam to lookne
<Enlik_> Na policji, mptrójki skanują? :)
<PoKrAk> i chyba nie edje lecz edge
<Enlik_> Edje, akcja edge coś tam ;p
<BlessJah> Enlik_: zaryzykowalbym stwierdzenie ze ogga by nie odczytali
<PoKrAk> wlasnie to edge pamietałem a nie mogłem przypomniec gdzie to
<PoKrAk> oki ide trole klaść spac
<paszo2008> witam mam pytanie czy da sie zainstalowaæ ubuntu z uzytkownikiem root
<Enlik_> BlessJah: wtf is ogga?
<Enlik_> Użytkownik root jest zasadniczo w każdym zainstalowanym "Linuksie"...
<paszo2008> na vps jak tworze nowy system z ubuntu to jedynym uzytkownikiem jest root
<paszo2008> a chce sobie stworzyc podobn¹ wirtualn¹ maszyne
<BlessJah> Enlik_: OGG'a?
<Enlik_> A w Ubuntu nie ma ustawionego hasła, można mu ustawić
<paszo2008> tylko jak instaluje ubuntu i chce dac uzytkownika root to mi nie pozwala
<Enlik_> BlessJah: a, OGG-a
<BlessJah> w sumie z minusem najlepiej wyglada
<Enlik_> Tylko tak jest poprawnie
<Enlik_> Apostrof jest nadużywany :(
<BlessJah> grammar nazi
<Enlik_> Aj, od razu nazi
<Enlik_> Stwierdzam fakt jeno
<BlessJah> apostrofu poza pomijaniem samogloski stosuje sie w jez polskim gdzies? (morse'a, apple'a)
<Enlik_> Poza tym - wydaje mi się, że nigdzie
<BlessJah> zmienia numerek zeby go op nie wyhaczył?
<Enlik_> Podnosi poziom magii
<BlessJah> ładuje się xD
<Enlik_> Działa wam orange.pl jak należy? Ja od jakiegoś czasu mam na przykład tak: Przepraszamy ale informacje o dostępnych środkach są chwilowo niedostępne. Prosimy spróbuj ponownie później.
<lisu_> re
<lisu_> siema PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> jo lisu_
<lisu_> jak tam prace z os sie posuwają?
<lisu_> ha znalazłem bug w debianie/mincie/ubuntu :D
<Psotnick> nie pierwszy i nie ostatni ;)
<lisu_> nie można zmieniać za pomocą klawiszy multimedialnych songa, gdzy jakiekolwiek "menu" jest otwarte, kontekstowe, menu start (mint) głowne menu ubuntu itd itp
<Psotnick> lisu_: jest też taki bug, że po x zmianach piosenki mocp się zawiesz, myślałem, że to błąd mocp'a, ale na archu działa ;)
<tar-gz> Re
<lisu_> Psotnick: w sensie, mocp działa, czy ten błąd działą?
<tar-gz> trzeba zaraz na  usb wrzucić pokrakosa
<Psotnick> w sensie mocp działa
 * lisu_ czeka z pokrakosem na kolejną wersję, narazie nie ma pena wolnego, aby testować
<tar-gz> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<tar-gz> jest pokrak?
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: a  jest xD
<paszo2008> halo - mam pytanie dot konfiguracji ubuntu na vps - jedynym uzytkownikiem na poczatku jest root
<tar-gz> no to dodaj innego
<paszo2008> jak zrobic taka konfiguracje na virtualnej maszynie
<tar-gz> jaką konfiguracje, żeby tylko root był?
<paszo2008> tak
<PoKrAk> jutro dopiero builda zrobie dzis w pracy nie byłem
<lisu_> kurde p...le nie czytam tych bzdur na onecie wp i interii, czsem myślę, ze im PanBucek rozum odebrał. Mielą od miesięcy to samo, podkradając od siebie i co poniektórzy bardziej zorientowani od mniej komercjalnych serwisów i blogów. TFU.
<paszo2008> chce miec szablon wirtualnej maszyny
<paszo2008> a potem sobie ja kopiowac
<paszo2008> ale nie chce narzucac jakiegos konkretnego uzytkownika
<tar-gz> no to usun  użytkownika  i zostaw roota
<paszo2008> aha
<paszo2008> myslalem ze na etapie instalacji mozna to zrobic ale chyba trzeba najpierw zainstalwoac z uzytkownikiem i potem zalogowac sie jako root i usunac tego uzytkownika
<paszo2008> tak?
<tar-gz> a co to za różnica?
<tar-gz> zresztą niebezpiecznie jest odpalać programy jako root
<tar-gz> lepiej ustaw jakiegoś użytkownika i ustaw gdm tak by go autologował
<gjm> tar-gz: czytaj dokładnie.
<gjm> patrz wyżej
<gjm> 20:06 < paszo2008> chce miec szablon wirtualnej maszyny
<gjm> 20:06 < paszo2008> a potem sobie ja kopiowac
<gjm> 20:07 < paszo2008> ale nie chce narzucac jakiegos konkretnego uzytkownika
<me__> Witam. Mam problem z zachowanie ubuntu na eeepc w trakcie podpiecia zewnetrznego monitora i pod jego podlaczeniu. Kiedy zewnetrzny monitor zostaje podpiety compiz przestaje dzialac a zawsze schowany panel zaczyna nachodzic na okna, niby nic strasznego. Po odlaczeniu, jakkolwiek compiz nie uruchamia sie automatycznie, a po manualnym wlaczeniu czesto traci stabilnosc (niepozadane efekty graficzne). Czy jest sposob na niewylanczanie compiza lub bozb
<me__> olesny przeskok pomiedzy konfiguracjami?
<Nerihsa> hmm
 * PoKrAk sobie tapetke zmienił :D
<gjm> brawo PoKrAk
<gjm> jesteśmy z tobą
 * gjm słucha Daft Punk/Romanthony - Too Long
<mikexcr> :]
<tar-gz> ale ten freenode zdycha w ostatnim czasie
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: dlaczego>
<gjm> tar-gz: z tego co twierdzą to padają węzły
<guest2040> Chwile temu pytalem o porade zwiazana z compizem I zewnetrznym monitorem. Gdyby ktokolwiek inny mial z tym problem rozwiazanie jest latwe ale nie oczywiste.
<guest2040> http://www.geekytalk.snaga.net/2010/03/compiz-and-virtual-resolution-handling.html?showComment=1298490021859#c1367672811213533851
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4gt6zrw> (at www.geekytalk.snaga.net)
<guest2040> ups
<guest2040> http://www.geekytalk.snaga.net/2010/03/compiz-and-virtual-resolution-handling.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4jter34> (at www.geekytalk.snaga.net)
<guest2040> Dobranoc.
<lisu_> nara
<dKc_> jak sienazywa to, kiedy przelacza sie ctrl-alt-f[1-7]?
<dKc_> przelaczanie miedzy czym?
<gjm> konolami?
<gjm> konsolami
<gjm> *
<mikexcr> dKc_: terminale tty
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyodnisVvU
<ntat> :]
<dKc_> terminale chyba to sie nazywa wlasnie ;>
<dKc_> fajne
<ntat> Robot, jak natrafi na przeszkodę wygrywa jakiś rytm, jednocześnie go nagrywając
<ntat> potem odtwarza i gra wraz z nim:D
<tar-gz> i po co jest ten robot?
<jacekowski> ntat: stare
<tar-gz[mobile]> Jest pokrak?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: UDS?
<manishe> cholera kupilem pare dni temu nowa gre, i gralem w nia moze z godzinke, bo nie chce mi sie wlazic na windowsa;/
<Quintasan> :D
<manishe> to jest chyba nienormalne :DDD
<Quintasan> Nie martw się, też tak mam
<manishe> a szkoda bo gra sie marnuje:(
<manishe> czyli nie jestem sam z tym problemem :D
<manishe> zamiast tego, to czytam sobie o tej grze artykuly, bedac na linuksie oO
<Quintasan> Hmmm, a ja mam ściany tekstu do przeczytania
<Quintasan> dobra, idę pisać, może pierwszy rozdział napiszę
<KoYoT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_pxChVDym4o
<bikstopa> KoYoT: ooo lol, to jakies fake? :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-24
<Budek> jest jakis graficzny zaawansowany konfigulator touchpada?
<jacekowski> zalezy jaki touchpad
<jacekowski> i raczej nie
<jacekowski> tam nie ma co konfigurowac
<Budek> nie dziala mi tapping
<KoYoT> bikstopa: nie wiem... ale morał z reklamy zajebisty :D
<bikstopa> :D
<gjm> oglądałem bez dźwięku
<gjm> ale końcówka musiała być śmieszna
<mikexcr> Budek: konfig Xorga :)
 * PoKrAk vita
 * dKc____ też
<dKc____> ale mam kresek
<magic663> siema
<sysek> czesc all :)
<tar-gz> Cze
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: co potrzeba ?
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> Bry
<kklimonda> Quintasan: uds co? ;)
<banex> \o
<tar-gz> kklimonda: jest jakiś progrm do robienia live cd z zainstalowanego juz systemu?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: możliwe, że jest ale nie znam
<tar-gz> kklimonda: a wiesz moze jak robiony jest polski remix ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> za pomocą UBUNTU CUSTOMIZATION KIT
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie mam pojęcia - miałem, ale zapomniałem :)
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: ale   to daje ciulate możliwości
<tar-gz> a w sumie żadnych nie daje
<PoKrAk> ale tym to robią
<tar-gz> :/
<tar-gz> tym nawet  domyślej tapety nie da sie robić.
<tar-gz> zmienić*
<PoKrAk> a co zes sie spodziewa ł ze rzesza mega mozgów robi polska wersje ubuntu
<PoKrAk> to samemu w kilka minut mozna zrobic
<tar-gz> Pokrak weź mi powiedz jak ty zrobiłeś tego pokrakosa
<czester> karmelek: Gonienie mnie?:D
<czester> Siema durnie ;-P
<PoKrAk> isałem ci z czym trza sie zapoznac
 * czester kupił Left for Dead 2
<PoKrAk> ile to kosztuje ?
<czester> 14€
<czester> Wersja na maca przez steam
<czester> Nie wiem jak pudełkowa.
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: napisałeś, że albo  LFS albo UCK
<PoKrAk> heh dobrze ze z torenta za darmo dają :P
<PoKrAk> to jedna z możliwości
<PoKrAk> a mozliwości masz kilkanaście dobajze
<PoKrAk> tylko ze trza samemu kombinowac bo support kiepski
<czester> I w ogóle Episode 2 Half Life 2 kupiłem chyba za 1,60€
<czester> A nie. 1,50€ ;-P
<sysek> ciekawe kiedy hl2:ep3 wyjdzie
<czester> Nie wiem ;-P
<czester> Ale kupiłem też Torchlight
<czester> ;-)
<sysek> pewnie nigdy :P
<czester> Hehehehehe
<czester> Możliwe
<czester> Kiedyś pewnie wydadzą
<czester> Może wiesz, nie chcą wydać byle czego
<kklimonda> na tym etapie, to EP3 zaczyna przypominać powoli DNF
<kklimonda> i w końcu, jakby nie był dobry, to i tak wszyscy będą pamiętać, że jeden epizod tworzono przynajmniej 4 lata
<kklimonda> a idea była taka, że przerzucą się na robienie epizodów które będą krótsze, ale będzie się je szybciej wypluwało ;)
<Dreadlish> elo
<monter> elol
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Jedziesz?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: zobaczymy, może tak
<kklimonda> Quintasan: masz chwilę?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Ferie są to mam :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: spojrzałbyś na https://code.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/ubuntu/natty/shutter/0.87-0ubuntu1/+merge/51088 chcę to wrzucić przed feature freeze jeszcze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/689zmgl> (at code.launchpad.net)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: to jest jakiś new upstream release czy Ty zmieniasz kod tylko?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: oh lol, new upstream
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to nowe wydanie
<Quintasan> kklimonda: weż wrzuć gdzieś diff -Nru między debian/
<kklimonda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> pastebinit fial
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/WJ1N9cEv
<Quintasan> kklimonda: tylko tyle jest do zmiany?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: doszła jedna nowa zależność i tyle
<kklimonda> (nie mówiłem, że to skomplikowany update ;))
<Quintasan> Hmm, nie widzę problemu jak się buduje
<kklimonda> instaluje się, i działa
<Quintasan> I jak naprawia bugi to żaden problem
<Quintasan> gdzie ten cholerny kod Shuttera?
<kklimonda> w /usr/share/perl5? ;)
<Quintasan> w lanczpadzie
<Quintasan> jest
<kklimonda> uscan powinien ściągnąć nową wersję
<Quintasan> USCAN MA DZIAŁAJĄCE REGUŁY DLA LP?
<Quintasan> !?!!!!11!?!1
<Quintasan> shiftone
<kklimonda> nie wiem, ale shutter trzyma swoje źródła jeszcze na shutter-project.org
<Quintasan> aha
<Quintasan> Szukam chyba z pół roku
<Quintasan> Dev'owie LP mówią że są i dają mi jakąś copypastę która nie działa
<kklimonda> ;D
<gronx> witam
<gronx> wow ale fajnie ze tyle ludzi tu siedzi :D
<kklimonda> ech, ustawili datę kolejnego spotkania DMB
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie wiem jak takie rzeczy się sponsoruje i nie wiem czy mogę ale jakby się ktoś pytał to raczej jestem za
<syngress> yo check this out - http://pclab.pl/news44977.html :D
<kklimonda> może dam radę motu wyciągnąć od nich ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: tylko się testbuildnie
<Quintasan> kklimonda: U mnie następny przystanek to może core-dev :P
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Kiedy jest mityng? To wpadnę i powiem że się udzielasz itp.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: w poniedziałek 19:00 UTC
<Quintasan> Czyli 20
<Quintasan> I to zaraz po feriach
<Quintasan> kklimonda: spoko, będę
<gronx> panowie mam pytanie, jestem nubkiem jesli o linuxa chodzi ale wrzuciłem ubuntu i je pokochałem :D
<Quintasan> gronx: No to pytaj a nie mówisz że masz pytanie
<gronx> mój system ważył 6 coś tam giga i mi się rozpasł do 10 ponad
<SimonPHOENIX> czesc chlopaki i dziewczeta
<gronx> nie potrafię się zorientowac co go tak rozpasło
<Quintasan> gronx: Archiwum pakietów APT'a najprawdopodobniej
<syngress> gronx: to wspaniale !!! :) - zrób sobie apt-get clean, autoclean, autoremove (na dobry początek)
<sysek> no wlasnie chcialem to napisac
<gronx> wyszło tak po kompilacji przez kernelcheck
<sysek> gronx: a po co kompilujesz jajko ;o?
<gronx> skompilowane mam
<gronx> już :D
<gronx> czytałem że to zdecydowanie lepiej jak się ma skompilowane
<sysek> czy ja wiem
<gronx> że można na tym zyskać więc skompilowałem
<sysek> tzn tak, lepiej
<sysek> ale mi sie juz nie chce tym bawic :D
<SimonPHOENIX> ja to zrobilem i nic
<SimonPHOENIX> :p
<gronx> ja wyczytałem o kernel check programiku wiecie ja od lat na windzie siedzę i mam nawyk wyklikiwania
<gronx> w tym to było proste w zasadzie samo się zrobiło
<sysek> gronx: jezeli masz 10.04 to mozesz dodac kernel ppa
<SimonPHOENIX> moze mam wszystko zrobione i dlatego
<sysek> i bedziesz mial najnowsze jajko
<gronx> ja mam najnowsze :P
<gronx> podmienilem
<kklimonda> a po co ci?
<kklimonda> nic na tym nie zyskałeś
<gronx> niewiem :D jestem nubkiem w linuchu
<Quintasan> gronx: nie polecam kompilowania jajka pod Ubuntu
<Quintasan> nie opłaca się
<sysek> no dokladnie, nie oplaca sie
<gronx> yhy
<gronx> teraz to już po herbacie bo skompilowalem sprawdzilem jak dziala i skasowalem stare kernele
<Quintasan> kklimonda: dobra, testbuild poszedł, ale bug #657585 dalej jest u mnie
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tam nie kompiluje jajek pod ubu, pod backtrack 4 to standardowo jest robione bo trzeba jajko przerobic pod hacking
<gronx> ubu mam 10.10
<Quintasan> kklimonda: jesteś pewien, że to zamyka ten błąd?
<gronx> mialem problem przez który przebrnąłem ale mam pytania co do niego bo wile poradników czytałem i widziałem że ludzie mają z tym problemy
<gronx> napiszę jak go rozwiązałem tylko podkreślam jestem nubem :P
<Quintasan> gronx: Dajesz
<gronx> a więc mam lapka z wi fi broadcom
<gronx> które nie chce działać ( niewolne sterowniki)
<SimonPHOENIX> lubie back-track bardziej kiedy postanowili uzywac ubuntu do hackowania, kiedys FBI, CIA uzywalo tego tego systemu rowniez, teraz to nie jestem na bierzaca itak to nie wiem
<gronx> zrobiłem że działa ale potrzebowałem się po rjce podlaczyc
<kklimonda> Quintasan: powinien - upstream go zamknął
<kklimonda> Quintasan: zaraz spojrzę
<gronx> tyle tylko że ja nie potrafie zainstalowac tego wi fi jak neimam polaczenia przez rj
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no u mnie dalej się to robi
<gronx> generalnie jak sie pod rj podlaczylem to ubu mi tak pomoglo ze to bylo proste w zasadzie samo sciaglo i zainstalowalo
<gronx> jedyny minus byl taki ze wi fi po restarcie padlo
<gronx> sprawdzilem i okazalo sie ze sterownik jest zainstalowany ale nie jest w uzyciu
<gronx> z tym tez dalem sobie rade
<gronx> ale nie potrafie zainstalwoac sterow do wi fi broadcom bez polaczenia z netem nawet jak sciagne paczke
<gronx> wiem ze to glupie ale jestem nowy w linuchu i si enakombinoalem az chory od tego jestem
<Quintasan> kklimonda: update jest dobry, ale buga chyba nie zamyka
<Quintasan> kklimonda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/677745 ten zamknięty
<Quintasan> trzeciego nie testuje bo nie chce mi się awm instalować
<kklimonda> trzeba zajrzeć w kod w takim razie
<gronx> Quintasan podkreslam ze czytalem poradniki ale nie sa one kompatybilne z moim mózgiem :P
<gronx> zaraz znajdę tą paczkę
<Quintasan> znajdź mi lepiej poradnik który czytałeś
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie, proszę nie, ja tam nie patrzę
<Quintasan> to Python?
<gronx> problem z tym będzie bo ja całą siec przekopałem
<kklimonda> Quintasan: perl
<gronx> nie dało by rady jakbym znalazł link do tej paczki? i byście mi pokazali jak to zainstalować?
<kklimonda> ja zaglądam, mnie żaden język nie odstraszy (poza funkcyjnymi)
<Quintasan> gronx: jak ma końcówkę *.deb to w konsoli
<gronx> ja bym pokombinował sobie na wersji live
<Quintasan> gronx: sudo dpkg -i <nazwa pliku.deb>
<gronx> zaraz posprawdzam tylko znajdę tą paczkę w sieci :/
<gronx> mam teraz dalej mogę was męczyć pytaniami :D
<gronx> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php na tej stronie jest
<gronx> tar.gz
<gronx> i z tym sobie nie radzę
<gronx> jak to zainstalować?
<Quintasan> gronx: README twierdzi że są paczki w Ubuntu
<gronx> ale nie działa wi fi po instalacji
<gronx> ani w ubuntu ani w debianie
<Quintasan> to może złe zainstalowałeś?
<gronx> najnowsze 10.10 a debiana tez 6
<Quintasan> gronx: lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<Quintasan> wklej mi wynik tego polecenia
<gronx> ja obecnie nie mam dostępu do neta po kabelku więc jak nie zrobię tego na początku wifi to jestem odcięty od świata
<gronx> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<gronx> tylko teraz siedzę na zrobionym
<Quintasan> a Network Manager widzi tą kartę w ogóle?
<PoKrAk> do bcm43xx musisz stery dodać
<PoKrAk> paczka masz w repo
<gronx> nie widział ale zrobiłem takie coś sudo modprobe b43
<gronx> i dodalem to do autostartu
<gronx> i mi dziala
<Quintasan> i działa?
<Quintasan> no i o to chodzi
<gronx> ehh ale to nie problem
<Quintasan> to z czym jest problem?
<gronx> sterowanik do wi fi mi sciagnol ubunciak
<gronx> a jak ja sciagne ta paczke z neta i sobie na pendraku przyniose ( bo przecież mi wi fi jeszcze nie dziala) to nei potrafie zainstalowac
<gronx> tej paczki tar.gz
<tar-gz> gronx: co chcesz?
<Quintasan> już nie kumam
<gronx> chcę umieć zrobić sobie wifi jak niemam połączenia z netem
<Quintasan> gronx: robisz modprobe i Ci działa, to po cholerę Ci instalować sterowniki po raz drugi
<gronx> mam paczkę tar.gz i chcę zainstalować
<gronx> na świerzym systemie?
<gronx> chcę to umieć :D
<gronx> chyba zaraz jakiś elaborat napiszę dlaczego :D
<PoKrAk> gronx: na livecd pracujesz ?
<Quintasan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gronx> nie
<Quintasan> gronx: tam masz opisane
<Quintasan> ściągnij sobie te pliki o które tam proszą i zapisz gdzieś
<PoKrAk> podłącz sie ethernetem dociagnij paczke zainstaluj i po krzyku
<Quintasan> gronx: stronkę też sobie zapisz jako pdfa albo coś
<gronx> ok
<kklimonda> gronx: ściągnij sobie to, co ściąga ubuntu
<kklimonda> a nie paczki .tar.gz
<kklimonda> i to noś na pendrive
<gronx> podziękował serdecznie za cierpliwość i pomoc :)
<kklimonda> (jeżeli ładujesz b43, to potrzebujesz pewnie tylko firmware)
<Gumili> Witam, czy jest jakiś sposób na odzyskanie struktury katalogów i plików z partycji o systemie plików ext4? Problem polega na tym, że jestem na tyle głupi, że włączyłem fsck.ext4 na aktywnym systemie (zamontowanej partycji), a następnie ponownie przeskanowałem, lecz tym razem uruchamiając fsck z LiveCD. Od tej pory nie mam widocznych żadnych plików.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a jaką paczkę ściąga ubuntu?
<Quintasan> Gumili: Urgh, to żeś teraz się załatwił
<Gumili> No wiem... pewnie bez reinstalki nie pójdzie?
<Quintasan> Gumili: co fsck wypluwa jak zrobisz go na odmontowanej partycji teraz?
<Gumili> Tzn początkowo były tam pytania, że coś jest nie zgodne z tablicą/listą wskaźników, więc żeby to przeszło dawałem Yes, a przeważnie pytanie było, czy wyczyścić. Teraz jak już cały skan przeszedł to oczywiście mówi, że system plików jest czysty...
<Quintasan> http://lists.openwall.net/linux-ext4/2009/05/05/15
<Quintasan> coś takiego zrobiłeś?
<Gumili> no na to wygląda, tylko w moim przypadku nie udało się przywrócić journala, tylko został usunięty...
<Gumili> No i oczywiście w tych miejscach gdzie w tym liście jest "no" ja wszędzie dawałem "yes" -_-'
<gronx> kolejne pytanie odnośnie linuxa oczywiście czytałem różne wypowiedzi ale nie potrafię się zdecydować, lepiej mieć 64 czy 32 bitową wersję (procek mam 64)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: prawdę mówiąc nie mam pojęcia, ale najwyraźniej coś ściąga :}
<kklimonda> gronx: 32 bitową
<Quintasan> obawiam się, że całkiem sprawnie wyrzuciłeś sobie dane Gumili
<Gumili> Czyli jestem zdolny? :)
<gronx> tak myślałem
<Quintasan> Gumili: Tak. Probowałeś przywrócić superblok?
<Quintasan> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/26qx8tb> (at linuxexpresso.wordpress.com)
<Quintasan> also https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Undeletion
<kklimonda> Gumili: zajrzyj do lost+found
<kklimonda> może tam coś będzie
<Gumili> Quintasan: Nie, ale mogę spróbować, w końcu już nie mam nic do stracenia :)
<Gumili> kklimonda: Tak, jest, ale nie wiem co jest co... a nie chce mi się przeglądać ponad 100 katalogów i kopiować wszystkiego w dobre miejsca... katalogi są nazwane #12345 itd...
<kklimonda> Gumili: no tam są twoje pliki
<kklimonda> przynajmniej jakaś ich część
<Quintasan> nie masz innej opcji :O
<kklimonda> jak ci się nie chce, to inaczej ich nie odzyskasz
<Quintasan> ale fsck na zamontowanej partycji to jest to!
<kklimonda> (na tym etapie ponowne skanowanie nie ma sensu, pliki są już tam gdzie miały być - w lost+found, i stamtąd same nie wyjdą ;)
<Gumili> tak właściwie to mi aż tak bardzo na plikach nie zależy, tam w sumei nic ważnego nie mam prócz plików konfiguracyjnych
<Gumili> no właśnie miałem nadzieje, że wyjdą :/
<Quintasan> Przymusowe czyszczenie komputera też nie jest złe
<Gumili> czyli nie mam co próbować przywrócić superblocka?
<Quintasan> Możesz próbować
<Gumili> Niby nie, szkoda tylko, że ten system stał od 2 dni ;)
<Gumili> Bo to w ogóle miał być server z xbmc i hostapd, ale coś strasznie często się zawieszał
<Quintasan> Gumili: na cholerę żeś robił fsck na podmontowanej partycji
<Quintasan> przecież ten program PLUJE na Ciebie wielkim komunikatem że będzie "SEVERE damage"
<Gumili> no żeby ją sprawdzić..
<Gumili> tak.. myślałem, że żartuje...
<Gumili> mówiłem, że głupi jestem...
<Quintasan> Od kiedy programy żartują sobie z userów?
<Quintasan> No może oprócz mojego QTrollface który ma wycieki pamięci
<Gumili> ^^
<Gumili> w sumie nie wiem od kiedy..
<Gumili> Tak na przyszłość, czy ext4 jest dobrym systemem plików na mało stabilnym serwerze?
<kklimonda> na mało stabilnym serwerze nic nie jest dobrym systemem plików
<kklimonda> wszystko w końcu padnie
<kklimonda> ja bym wziął ext3, jest prostrzy
<kklimonda> prostszy nawet
<Gumili> w sumie sam nie wiem czemu ten server jest tak mało stabilny.. czy to zasilacza wina, czy może hostapd + ath9k zawieszają jakoś system
<Gumili> I co to znaczy, że ext3 jest prostszy?
<kklimonda> nie zawiera żadnych nowych rzeczy, zawartych w ext4, i opiera się bezpośrednio na ext2
<kklimonda> (ext3 to ext2 z księgowaniem)
<Gumili> co mi dalej mało mówi :), tzn to że ext3 to ext2 z journalingiem to wiem, ale jakie są różnice między ext4 a ext3 to nie za bardzo..
<kklimonda> poszukaj na wikipedii, są ładnie opisane
<Gumili> przwrócenie superblocku nic nie pomogło.. cóż, czeka mnie wieczór z instalowaniem ubuntu servera ;P
<Gumili> dzięki za waszą pomoc.
<orzelnik> dzień dobry
<orzelnik> wi pytask
<gjm> orzelnik: szto?
<orzelnik> gjm: hm ?
<gjm> coś tam bełkotałeś
<orzelnik> dzień dobry napisałem
<gjm> a później?
<orzelnik> seka brb
<Biszkopcik> czorny jak wegiel
<Biszkopcik> sie obrazil
<mati75> re
<tar-gz> mati75: jestes?
<mati75> tar-gz: tak
<bikstopas> jak sie nazywal sport polegajacy na skanowaniu sieci wifi?
<orzelnik> wardriving
<bikstopas> `g wardriving
<Przekliniak> bikstopas: Wardriving - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardriving>
<bikstopas> thx
<gjm> `seen gjm
<Przekliniak> gjm: gjm was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 51 minutes and 34 seconds ago: <gjm> a później?
<Wizard> `seen kretu
<Przekliniak> Wizard: kretu was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 15 weeks, 1 day, 15 hours, 13 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <kretu> a jak masz kde to jest jeszcze kasablanca
<gjm> pierdu pierdu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ach, widzę dlaczego się pytałeś o UDS ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: składaj podanie i tyle :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: złożę, złożę ;)
<kklimonda> dobra, kolejny krok w migracji z libevent 1.4.x na 2.x zrobiony.. jeszcze tylko z tuzin kroków, parę tuzinów listów, i może za 2-3 miesiące zacznę migrację ;)
<Wizard> co rzeźbicie?
<kklimonda> Wizard: podanie o przydział narkotyków ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: a na poważnie to zbliża się kolejny UDS
<kklimonda> może też się da radę wbić ;)
<Wizard> developer summit?
<kklimonda> nom
<Wizard> :>
<manishe> siemka
<kklimonda> Quintasan: swoją drogą gdzie ty się udzielasz, bo na #-motu cię nigdy nie widzę ;}
<Quintasan> #kubuntu-devel
<kklimonda> ach racja, kubnciak z ciebie
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> a jest ubuntu w makerem?
<Quintasan> japi, cholera
<Quintasan> zasrany fsck
<Wizard> jakieś StepBuntu? :>
<Quintasan> Free cluster summary wrong (144709 vs. really 165777)
<Quintasan> dasz Correct to nic nie robi
<Quintasan> dasz Don't correct też nic nie robi
<kklimonda> :}
<Quintasan> i jeszcze menda montuje mi kartę pamięci read only
<kklimonda> ech, dziennie wysłuchuję 4 godziny na spotify
<Quintasan> a ja chcę zdjęcia wrzucić :/
<kklimonda> tak się nie da na darmowym koncie :/
<kklimonda> w 5 dni zużyję limit i po zabawie
<Quintasan> >płacenie za muzykę
<Quintasan> Jamendo!
<kklimonda> Jamendo ma do pupy większość muzyki
<dweller> kklimonda: było sie reflektować wcześniej
<kklimonda> szukanie tam czegoś dobrego to, jak nie przebierając, szukanie diamentów w stercie kupy
<dweller> kklimonda: rok temu darmowe konta nie miały limitów :>
<dweller> poza tym, jest jeszcze grooveshark
<kklimonda> było, mineło
<kklimonda> grooveshark jest nielegalny
 * dweller ma nielimitowane
<Quintasan> grówszark?
<kklimonda> równie dobrze mogę ściągać muzykę z BT
<dweller> i za jedno i za drugie mogą ci naskoczyć
<Quintasan> piractwu mówimy zdecydowane nie!
<kklimonda> dweller: ale jak mam kraść, to już wolę przez BT - flash zażyna przeglądarki na linuksie
<dweller> 10.3 jest całkiem normalne
<dweller> tzn. nie gwałci mi procesora przy grach
<kklimonda> niestety Adobe ciągle daje wybór - akceleracja 3d, albo x64
<kklimonda> co mi przypomina, że jak tylko wyjdą sterowniki nvidii do 11.04 to reinstaluję system, i biorę 32 bity ;)
<kklimonda> niestety nvidia się obija
<dweller> nvidia nic nie robi bo nie musi :>
<kklimonda> tutaj nie mają wyjścia, ale dopiero parę dni temu Xy ustabilizowały ABI
<dweller> "ustabilizowały"
<Wizard> kklimonda: dopóki nie udostępniasz nikomu - ściąganie z torrentów jest legalne w Polsce
<Wizard> podpada pod użytek własny
<kklimonda> Wizard: z torrenta nie da się ściągać bez udostępniania
<kklimonda> nawet jeżeli nic nie wysyłasz, to udostępniasz ;)
<kklimonda> (w tym grooveshark faktycznie jest "bardziej legalny" - tam się nie udostępnia nic samemu)
<kklimonda> pomijam już to, że ściąganie bez wysyłania z trackerów ostatecznie kończy się tym, że masz dostęp tylko do tych publicznych na których prawie nic nie ma, a to co jest ściąga się wolno.
<Wizard> kklimonda: to, że coś widać, nie znaczy od razu, że jest nielegalne
<Wizard> mogę oglądać film na dvd i ktoś przez okno mi będzie zaglądał i też patrzył w telewizor
<Wizard> i co? pociągną mnie do odpowiedzialności?
<kklimonda> Wizard: bullshit - jak udostępniasz coś co ma hash albumu, to to jest album
<kklimonda> potem ty musisz udowadniać, że to po prostu plik który ma taką samą sumę - good luck ;)
<Wizard> właśnie, hash albumu
<Wizard> ale nikt nie ma dostepu do albumu
<Wizard> równie dobrze mógłbym listę piosenek z albumu opublikować
<kklimonda> jesteś prawnikiem?
<Wizard> nie
<kklimonda> a szkoda..
<Wizard> ano właśnie
<Wizard> ale ustawiłem się z kumplem na porady prawne przy flaszce
<Wizard> bo zamierzam skarżyć państwo a nie wiem jak i gdzie ;P
<kklimonda> powiem tak - osobiście nie oparłbym swojej obrony o "udostępniałem, ale nie wysyłałem".
<kklimonda> w ogóle o nic bym nie oparł tylko poddał się dobrowolnie karze ;)
<Wizard> nie no, oparłbym o: nie udostępniałem
<Wizard> nikt nie mógł ściągnąć - nie udostępniłem nic
<kklimonda> Wizard: widać twoje IP jest w chmurze
<kklimonda> które głosi, że masz plik i chcesz go wysłać
<kklimonda> nie wiem czy sąd będzie interesować czy go wysłałeś
<Wizard> to program twierdzi, że chcę wysłać
<Wizard> program nie jest nawet osobą fizyczną i jego zdanie nie może być dowodem w sprawie
<kklimonda> błagam
<kklimonda> dobra, nieważne
<kklimonda> powiem tylko, że sąd nie jest maszyną turinga, a osobą myślącą.
<kklimonda> s/osobą/istotą/
<Wizard> wiem, dzisiaj już kolejny raz tam byłem
<kklimonda> a co kombinujesz?
<Wizard> hipotekę próbuję skasować :|
<Wizard> a od poniedziałku są nowe przepisy, nie ma formularzy, nikt nic nie wie i ogólnie burdel
<Wizard> i zamierzam to zaskarżyć gdzieś
<Wizard> jak na razie szukam osób uwikłanych w podobne kwestie, do pozwu zbiorowego
<Wizard> tylko muszę najpierw ze znajomym prawnikiem pogadać
<jacekowski> Wizard: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> Wizard: sciaganie jest nielegalne
<Nerihsa> muzyki nie, programow/gier tak
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> jest to wszyskto nielegalne
<jacekowski> poczytajcie KK
<dweller> do czego to doszo eby cigali ludzi za nagrywanie muzyki na kasetach :<
 * Wizard ma jeszcze sporo programów na kasetach
<Wizard> myślicie, że też się przypieprzą? :/
<dweller> nom
<dweller> bo to ściąganie jest
<Wizard> ej, te gry mój ojciec kupił na bazarze!
<dweller> tzn. działa na tej samej zasadzie
<winter> bry
<sysek> bry winter
<winter> bry bry
<sysek> ale narod amerykanski ma nawalone w tym lbie
<winter> tzn?
<sysek> winter: ogladalem na polsacie program
<sysek> zamienmy sie zonami
<dweller> a, widziałem to :D
<dweller> fajny był odcinek z psychokatoliczką
<sysek> bez jaj
<dweller> czy tam innym religijnym pogłowiem
<sysek> jakby zrobic przekroj psychologiczny
<sysek> tego kraju
<sysek> to przez cale zycie bym tego nie zrobil
<winter> dostają za to kupę kasy pewnie
<winter> i wszystko
<Skrzyp> re
<Skrzyp> szukam inspiracji na pulpit
<Skrzyp> tapetka z natty fajna, ale jakoś nie współgra z gtk i metacity
<Skrzyp> i trochę z awn-lucido
<tar-gz> Jak ustawić użytkownika bez hasła?
<Psotnick> passwd -d <login>
<Psotnick> tak się usuwa
<tar-gz> i wtedy bedzie bez hasła w ogóle?
<Psotnick> tak
<tar-gz> wpisze np. sudo apt-get install i mi bez hasla zainstaluje, tak?
<Psotnick> yyy...
<Psotnick> nie mam pojęcia
<Psotnick> ale chyba tak
<Psotnick> możliwe, że będziesz musiał enter puknąć
<winter> ale po co jak można sudo ustawić
<tar-gz> winter: chce sobie własny livecd puknąć.
<gjm> tar-gz: jakąś dziewczynę byś lepiej puknął
<tar-gz> a sobie pukam wieczorami czasem ;-)
<gjm> w okienko?
<tar-gz> w czoło xD
<swistak35> bry, kto mi przypomni jak szlo rekonfigurowanie iXorga?
<banex> vim /etc/xorg.conf
<swistak35> vim, kysz
<Skrzyp> swistak35, e tam
<Skrzyp> emacs makes a computer slower
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: to była prawda 10 lat temu ;}
<kklimonda> emacs zajmuje 35MB ra ramie - dzisiaj to tyle co nic ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, jaja se robię :P
<kklimonda> jasne jasne, użytkownicy vima są wszędzie ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: a nano to nikt nie używa ;P
<Psotnick> ja używam :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<Monter> Siema
<Matan[M]> hmmm... ktoś wie czy da się i jak już to jak włączyć podkreślanie błędów ortograficznych w weechat? nie chce mi się ortami wam sypać
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: szukaj pod weechat aspell
<kklimonda> jest chyba w pluginach
<Monter> Miał ktoś kiedyś problem z lighttpd i błedem 403? jakiś paczek nie doinstalwoalem czy co.
<banex> da sie zrobic cos takiego
<banex> ze po wejsciu na stronie ze strony np. onet.pl
<banex> wyswitli sie strona
<banex> a jak z innej to nie
<Monter> da się
<banex> jakas podpowiedz?
<banex> bo nawet wujek nie moze znalezc
<banex> przepyralem caly manual php
<banex> moze niedokladnie
<kklimonda> go figure, skasowałem vm hardiego miesiąc temu i akurat by mi się przydał
<Monter> użyj stalej $_Server
<kklimonda> heh
<Monter> i if
<banex> oook
<banex> thxs
<Monter> dasz radę?
<Dreadlish> haja
<Monter> banex: a dokładnie: <?php if($_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER']==www.onet.pl) { echo "tekst"; }
<PoKrAk_> re
<lisu_> siema
<lisu_> potrzebuje na gwałt jakis program do skanowania dysku nie mam chkdsk, cos zamiast niego?
<PoKrAk_> sciagnij chkdsk
<lisu_> mint debian edition z live
<PoKrAk_> mozes przeciez doinstalowac w livie systemi packa na czas trwania sesji
<PoKrAk_> lisu_build dzisiejszy do testów jest
<Barthalion> fsck
<lisu_> nice, ale mi cos partycje wy* musze dysk sprawdzic ;/
<lisu_> brb
<PoKrAk_> spok
<PoKrAk_> ilosc biuldow jz ie bedzie taka duza :)
<Dreadlish> gjm: trollownia wzywa pan cie
<gjm> haha, http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/18520-e2af3f659ea4e422b7e03e1ae8a1330f..jpeg?back=1167&id=3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/49283y9> (at kwejk.pl)
<PoKrAk_> hehehehehehe
<PoKrAk_> hmm nie wyłączyłem irca w pracy heh :)
<Monter> PoKrAk_: ty wariacie ; d
<PoKrAk_> no normalnie zaszalałem
<Monter> A kim jsteś w pracy ?
<Monter> jesteś
<PoKrAk_> pracownikiem
<PoKrAk_> heh
<Monter> PoKrAk_: ale co robisz ?
<PoKrAk_> normalnie sie obijam
<PoKrAk_> czasem porobie backupy
<Monter> o boziu ; p
<Monter> jako adminsitrator sieci czy co?
<PoKrAk_> ew jakiemus userowi popełnie porady
<PoKrAk_> ano
<Monter> aha
<Monter> to fajnie ci
<PoKrAk_> srednio
<Monter> Duzo płacą ?
<PoKrAk_> płaca nawe nawet
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, to mi poradz, cos mi serwer wolniej chodzi, albo to moj internet :/
<Monter> to nie jest źle :P
<PoKrAk_> lecz zero rozwoju no i przyszłość niepewna
<Monter> PoKrAk_: co prawda to prawda
<Monter> SimonPHOENIX: serwer? na czym ?
<PoKrAk_> szczególnie ze firma narazie jest na rowni pochyłej :/
<PoKrAk_> Simon diagnostyke łącza zrob a pozatym co to za serwer
<PoKrAk_> ?
<Monter> aha ; p a to jakiś miejski dostawca internetu czy wyżej ?
 * KiFka hi
 * Monter Hello
<SimonPHOENIX> Monter, ten grathttp://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq10
<SimonPHOENIX> no u mnie tez cienkawo, musze nawiazac wspolprace z designerem css3 i html5 chyba
<Monter> o boziu, no to zrób na początek diagnostyke łącza, jak zresztą mówił PoKrAk_
<SimonPHOENIX> ale gdzie takiego znalezc, wszyscy pisza co to nie potrafia, place i ch..j wielki, ani jendej linijki kodu nie napisali, skur...iele
<Monter> SimonPHOENIX: Co ci jest ?
<Monter> SimonPHOENIX: oj sorki nie pzreczytalem
<PoKrAk_> SimonPHOENIX: -> priv
<SimonPHOENIX> no widze, tak tez zrobie
<SimonPHOENIX> dzieki PoKrAk
<Monter> Nie ma to jak kompilować program co ma ~ 5000 linijek na 256 ramu ; p
<PoKrAk_> Monter: tyw muzeum sie bawisz?
<Psotnick> 5k linijek to nie aż tak dużo ;D
<Monter> PoKrAk_: nie w virtualboxa ; p
<kklimonda> na vb to w ogóle kompilowanie jest koszmarem
<PoKrAk_> heheheheheheh
<Monter> Psotnick: na 256 ramu to "aż" za dużo
<kklimonda> na szczęście są chrooty
<Monter> nom
<Monter> wczoraj kompilowałem taie coś przez 30 min przy czym nic nei dało się robić
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, dlatego postanowilem fizyczny ubuntu zainstalowac na kompie i wysypal mi sie windows
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: bywa
<kklimonda> mi windows się wysypał po aktualizacji windowsa
<kklimonda> więc szukałbym problemu w windowsie ;)
<Monter> Windows to wogóle nie jest windows dla osób który robią coś wiecej niż klepanie cs w office, ja chętnie teśż bym poszedł na coś innego tylko mam kochanego brata
<kklimonda> e tam, do programowania (na windowsa) nadaje się bardzo dobrze
<Monter> kklimonda: a w czym programuejsz?
<kklimonda> do reszty pewnie też - mnie już linux odzwyczaił od windowsa, i jestem niezbyt wydajny jak muszę tam pracować.
<kklimonda> Monter: ja? w czym popadnie - C i Python głównie
<Monter> kklimonda: moja praca na windowsie zaczyna się od ->putty-> ssh -> i na shella do kolgi
<SimonPHOENIX> Monter, ja uzywam: http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier pod windowsem, jest za darmo
<Monter> to jest tunnel ssh?
<SimonPHOENIX> i od razu otwiera okno do przenoszenia plikow
<SimonPHOENIX> tak
<Monter> putty też jest za darmo
<SimonPHOENIX> 10 razy lepszy od putty
<SimonPHOENIX> sproboj to nie wrocisz do putty wiecej
<Monter> używam go od ok. 1,5 roku i nie nazrekam
<Monter> a do przenoszenia plików winscp
<Monter> Hmm, jakoś zauwżyłem że mało polaków używa maca
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: ma taby, i klikalne linki?
<Monter> czyżby chodziło o koszty ? :D
<PoKrAk_> zaraz przetestuje
<kklimonda> Monter: bo drogi
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, tylko w oknie logowania sa taby, tam nie ma reklam
<SimonPHOENIX> po zalogowaniu masz czarne okno sell
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: ale czy można klikać na linki w terminalu?
<SimonPHOENIX> i otwiera sie explorer do przenoszenia plikow na serwer
<SimonPHOENIX> albo odwrotnie
<SimonPHOENIX> sprobojcie, nie spamuje, chce dac wam dobra alternatywe dla putty
<PoKrAk_> wlasnie instaluje
<PoKrAk_> juz mi sie podoba instaler tekstowy :)
<SimonPHOENIX> *shell
<SimonPHOENIX> mialem na myslii
<SimonPHOENIX> nie wiem czemu gubie litery dzisiaj
<SimonPHOENIX> Monter, za to w szwecji bardzo popularny mac, ale nie lubie go
<Monter> Czemuż ? nie lubisz ogółem maca?
<SimonPHOENIX> jednym slowem... nie
<Monter> Firma jako taka fajna, tylko cenią się trochę, coś o tym wiem mam iphona.
<kklimonda> Monter: problemem nie jest to, że się cenią - gorzej, że jakość ich sprzętu po prostu nie uzadnia wyższej ceny
<kklimonda> (nie wygląd, a jakość komponentów i wykonania)
<Monter> kklimonda: a dokładnie o co ci chodzi?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: płacisz za logo jabłuszka
<Monter> jaki sprzęt ?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czego chcesz więcej?
<KiFka> i .. i tak .... made in china
<kklimonda> Monter: o każdy sprzęt Apple
<Monter> i nagle wszyscy mają coś do powiedzenia :D
<KiFka> a slyszeliscie ze znow jakis pracownik umarl przy linji produkcyjnej?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: i nie miałbym problemu płacić za logo jabłka gdyby za tym jabłkiem stała jakość wykonania.
<SimonPHOENIX> Monter, nie kosztuje wiecej niz moj sprzet http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m17x/pd?refid=laptop-alienware-m17x&~ck=mn
<SimonPHOENIX> ale alienware mimo wad ma swoje zalety
<SimonPHOENIX> dwie karty graficzne
<SimonPHOENIX> crossfire lub sli, zalezy co wrzucisz
<SimonPHOENIX> wspaniala rozdzielczosc ekrau
<SimonPHOENIX> ekranu
<SimonPHOENIX> podwojne podswietlanie matrycy
<kklimonda> piszesz o zaletach, dwóch kartach graficznych i wklejasz link do laptopa?
<kklimonda> does not compute
<SimonPHOENIX> 7k rpm na dysku twardym
<DaZ> ah, oh.
<syngress> SimonPHOENIX: whatsjorpoint ?
<SimonPHOENIX> syngress, lepszy od mac, mi sie wydaje
<kklimonda> że nie tylko apple robi drogie laptopy
<DaZ> jak masz za dużo złota to chcesz aljenłer
<Monter> "Kazdy chwali swoje" powiedział ktoś mądry
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, cos w tym rodzaju
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale wad, waga lekko ponad 5kg
<SimonPHOENIX> ciezko kupic torbe, samsonite znalazlem tylko
<SimonPHOENIX> nie ma nawet torby za 25 tys
<kklimonda> nie ma rączki?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie
<kklimonda> bo to i tak tylko do samochodu trzeba znieść
<kklimonda> a potem wnieść na lan party
<SimonPHOENIX> ale wyswietla kolory jakich nie wyswietla wiekszosc laptopow, nadaje sie do tworzenia grafiki rownie dobrze jak mac
<kklimonda> i waży ponad dwa razy tyle
<syngress> na sranie mi aljenłer - w GTA4 będę grał na dworcu ? :-/ eeeee .. Apple ma świtne wykonanie - Dell ma mocne bebechy  - cięzko porownywać - bo ten i ten będzie miał inne zastosowanie ..
<DaZ> stare thinkpady!
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, no fakt, do gier super, ale ja jakos nie przyzwyczajony do gier niestety
<Monter> A co myślicie o systemie maca
<Monter> ?
<syngress> trzymaliście alienwara na żywo ? mała forteca - grzejnik - chodzi to głośno jak turbina - świeci jak choinka .. masakra
<DaZ> dobre słuchawki są dobre
<BlessJah> syngress: nie da sie porownac jesli maja miec rozne zastosowania
<syngress> zgadza sie - o tym właśnie pisałem
<BlessJah> ktos tutaj twierdzil ze word jest lepszy od vima
<BlessJah> o uzywalnosc mu poszlo
<BlessJah> nie rozumial ze nie da sie porownac zupelnie roznych narzedzi dla zupelnie innego odbiorcy
<syngress> ciężko wyjaśnić różnicę w sposobie myślenia kiedy ktoś jest absolutnie przekonany do swoich racji .. Jeszcze trudniej zrozumieć kogoś kto pisze o czym czego nigdy na oczy nie widział/ używał
<syngress> *czymś
<Monter> mówisz o użytkowanikach windowsa?
<syngress> nie klasyfikuje :)
<BlessJah> Monter: tutaj niekoniecznie chodzi o samego windowsa
<BlessJah> Monter: raczej o usera ktory komputer kojarzy tylko z niebieskim paskiem z zielonym guzikiem po lewej stronie
<Nerihsa> i internet z niebieskim e
<Nerihsa> na szczescie moja mama kojarzy internet z czerwonym o
<BlessJah> 9 latka ("mam 9 i pół!!!") sobie z ubuntu poradziła, bo domyśliła się że w "Programy" znajdzie mniej wiecej to samo co pod guzikiem start
<shiira> :P
<BlessJah> ale miałaby trudności z dojściem do firefoksa gdyby znała jedynie IE, bo to już nie jeste takie intuicyjne
<BlessJah> klikalaby wszystko po kolei i by doszla xD
<Nerihsa> pedobear D:
<BlessJah> dziwi mnie ze dieciak jest bardziej ogarniety od sporej grupy ludzi doroslych
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: trzeba bylo jakos smarkacza uciszyc to jej w gry kazalem grac xD
<Nerihsa> a potem sie dziwia ze rodzice wola jak dziecko oglada tv i gra na kompie niz normalne relacje
<BlessJah> no tak, zasadniczo to jestem przeciwny dopuszczania zbyt wczesnie dzieci do kompa i komorek
<BlessJah> ale gralem dobrego wujka ktory na wiecej pozwala
<shiira> no DraftSight ma wyjsc w tym tygodniu :)
<skint> shiira:  zniesli mi limicik na rutracker
<shiira> tydzien jest?
<skint> a nie pamietam
<skint> wazne ze juz mozna pelna para sciagac
<shiira> :P
<skint> powiem ci ze nie doczytalem tam;P
<shiira> kolekcje pornoli uzupelnisz hehe
<skint> hehe
<skint> raczej music
<skint> dysk juz prawie pelny ...
<shiira> nowy musisz kupic ;)
<skint> ale fakt maja to
<skint> gdzie indziej tego nie maja
<shiira> ruskie rzadza wszystko maja
<skint> czego*
<skint> taa
<PoKrAk_LiveCD> jelołłłłłłłłłłłł
<skint> czytales notice?
<skint> doszlo w ogole?
<shiira> nie
<skint> shiira:  nagle maja 21 serwerow
<skint> na mf
 * PoKrAk_LiveCD wreszcie uporał sie z LiveCD i juz moze z niego korzystac
<skint> opalcone cos by ustrzec przed ddosami
<shiira> w dupie mam mf
<shiira> tu zostaje
<skint> http://forum.emule-rus.net/index.php?showtopic=18935
<skint> ja tez
<skint> ale tam ich troche wkurwiam;p
<skint> tzreba ich uwalic
<shiira> musze skonczyc strone do konca miecha bo mi jaja urwa
<skint> chinczycy?;>
<shiira> a kto
<skint> a duzo ci zostalo doz robienia?
<skint> zrobienia*
<PoKrAk_LiveCD> lisu: jezde
<Psotnick> pewnie jeszcze nie zaczęte :D
<shiira> sporo ale mam teraz sajgon w robocie
<dKc____> czesc
<dKc____> co psujecie?
<sysek> robil ktos upgrade z 10.04 do 10.10 ?
<PoKrAk_LiveCD> ta
<skint> sysek nie ja standardowo jak an win
<skint> fromat
<skint> i jazda new
<skint> format*
<sysek> hm. az tak kiepskawe sa upgrejdy ? :P
<PoKrAk_LiveCD> sysek: bez problemowe
<shiira> ja robilem upgrade na 10.6.7
<skint> nie wiem ale rozne chodza opinie niektorym sie duaje niektorzy maja dwie lewe rece
<skint> ja chyba do tych drugich naleze;p
<sysek> shiira: i wgrales legacy kernel ;) ?
<shiira> nie
<sysek> shiira: i raczej nie upgrade, tylko update
<sysek> upgrejd bedziesz mial z 10.6.x do 10.7
<sysek> :D
<shiira> matko ja mowie o os x a ty o ubu ;)
<sysek> ja wiem, ze mowisz o mac os
<sysek> :D
<sysek> mac os x > *
<sysek> <3
<shiira> ;)
<sysek> jakbym mial miliardy to byk kupil iMac :D
<sysek> bym*
<skint> ee to jzu lepszyz wirtualizowany sprzet
<skint>  i system na to ;>
<skint> zwirtualizowany
<BlessJah> sysek: jakbym mial miliardy to bym sie zastanawial na zakupem apple
<sysek> a nie lepiej hackintosha wgrac :P?
<skint> hackintosh owszem ale i tak wirtualizacja musi byc obslugiwana przez procek
<skint> a nie wszystkie je posiadaja ;>
<sysek> wiesz u mnie na amd chodzil spokojnie mac ;)
<skint> u mnie nawet nie ruszy
<skint> a core duo 2 GHz
<sysek> moze chipset masz zly ?
<skint> prawdopodobnie
<skint> ztego co wyczytalem tak
<skint> z*
<sysek> bo pod intela powinno spokonie przeciez chodzic
<sysek> spokojnie*
<skint> E2180
<skint> niestety nie pod ten model
<sysek> ua
<shiira> skint: mowilem ci zebys uzbieral na jakis ppc
<shiira> do 400-500 upolujesz
<skint> shiira:  ale to blizej lata;D
<skint> niech sezon ruszy
<sysek> ciekawe czy pokaza w tym roku nowego ajfona
<shiira> jak cbedzie ci brakowalo to masz mint ppc lub crux
<shiira> dzisiaj nowe macbooki pro
<shiira> jakis skok na bank musze zrobic ;)
<skint> hehe
<skint> a w lotto nic?
<shiira> zero
<shiira> to klika ;)
<skint> posmarowane
<skint> wygrane
<skint> ;P
<skint> pewnie znajoimi znajomych...
<skint> mi*
<shiira> a jak
<shiira> za cos musza te autorstady wybudowac
<skint> hehe
<skint> chinczycy podobno chca robic u nas
<shiira> juz robia
<skint> tylko nikt nie chce dla nich robic ;D
<skint> oby im poszlo
<shiira> ale problem sciagna swoich tam ich nie brakuje
<skint> moze lepiej niz naszym pojdzie
<skint> no w sumie
<BlessJah> skint: tutaj nie chodzi tylko o to czy im lepiej czy gorzej pojdzie
<BlessJah> skint: trzeba sie zastanowic nad dlugofalowymi skutkami
<skint> chcieli zaistniec na rynku europejskim to probuja
<skint> a efekty moga byc rozne ...
<shiira> z nimi nikt nie wygra musimy sie pogodzic z dominacja
<BlessJah> juz istnieja
<shiira> albo wspolpracowac albo zginac ;)
<gronx> witam
<BlessJah> skint: zastanawiales sie nad tym jaki wplyw ma stan przecietnego chinskiego gospodarstwa rolnego na przewroty w polnocnej afryce
<skint> nigdy
<skint> ale zapewne maja jakis wplyw na kazde panstwo i ich gospodarke
<gronx> nubkowe pytanie :) uruchamiam grę przez wine. Lineage 2 (freya) wszystko robię według opisu z wine hq (winetrick itd) gra w momencie uruchomienia wywala błąd no video, ja wiem że mam wieśniacką kartę w lapku (gf 7150m) ale czy da się coś zrobić z tym żeby gra "widziała ją"?
<BlessJah> skint: susza jest, pomoże to coś?
<skint> a ktoz to wie zapewne tylko oni sami :)
<skint> dobra jest pytanie , ktos pomocy oczekuje , radzcie ;P
<BlessJah> wkupuja zboze, bo maja malo a geb do wykarmienia u nich nigdy nie brakuje
<BlessJah> wzrosly ceny na calym swiecie
<skint> mhm
<gronx> kanał wsparcia ubuntu a oni o zozu gadaja :p
<gronx> zbozu*
<BlessJah> wieksza czesc ludnosci krajow w ktorych sa rewolty zyje ponizej 3 dolarow na dzien
<skint> na emule o torrentach
<skint> ;D
<skint> ciekawe jak to u nas wyglada takie dzienne zapotzrebowanie
<skint> a pardon u nas spora czesc zyje w ubostwie
<gronx> w Polsce też wiele osób żyje za mniej niż 3 dolary dziennie
<gronx> ktoś pomoże z tym wine?
<BlessJah> gronx: ale na pewno nie ponad polowa
<gronx> wiem że z wine to sam powinienem się bawić ale może jakiś harkorowiec jest :D
<kklimonda> na forum znajdziesz więcej użytkowników wine
<gronx> tak czytam od rana fora różne :D
<skint> gronx a moze na crossover lepiej pojdzie?
<gronx> a mój błąd raczej związany jest z kartą graficzną
<skint> google nic nie podpowiada pewnie ?
<skint> ja zawsze tamz aczynam ;P
<skint> zaczynam*
<gronx> google już od rana się napodpowiadało
<gronx> to jest według mnie specyficzny przypadek
<gronx> sprawdzałem kilaka wine robiłem winetricks instalowalem directx kombinowalem .... i dupa
<skint> w jednej z porad proponuja instalnac directx pod wine
<skint> rotfl
<skint> aa juz to robiles
<skint> czyli nic
<skint> moze faktytcznie problem karty gr
<skint> niech jakis magikz erknie w swoja szklana kule na pewno sporo tu takich  ;P
<gronx> hehe
<skint> http://wrath.lineage.ro/index.php?topic=29981.0  ale fakt faktem da sie uruchomic czyli dzialac powinno
<skint> teoretycznie
<gronx> da się bo ludzie to mają
<shiira> wikigames.ubuntu.pl nie ma nic
<skint> shiira:  w sensie ? ;P
<skint> gier czy porad
<gronx> http://gronx.pl/GRONXOWE/l2%20freya%20wine.png
<shiira> porad
<gronx> tak to wygląda na chwilę obecną
<skint> chyba predzej znalazlby porade na omg ubuntu oni tam maja jakis dzial gier
<skint> niz na wikigames
<gronx> zerka ktoś na ten link? :P
<skint> o nawet na winehq
<sysek> nope
<skint> podobny problem
<shiira> ja sie zatrzymalem na wesnoth w grach ;)
<sysek> a ja na wowie :P
<shiira> do wowa to urlop bym musial wziac ;)
<shiira> tak z pol roku hehe
<sysek> no ja nie gram od wczoraj
<sysek> :D
<sysek> bo robie caly czas cos z kompem
<sysek> ale i tak bede musial gral na otwartych sterach ;)
<skint> ale rozwiazan zadnych
<gronx> ja ostatnio tylko na konsoli mielę gry :) ale mam ambicje ogarnąć to wine bo nowy na linuchu jestem
<skint> w tym google
<sysek> gronx: w co grasz na konsoli i jakiej :D
<gronx> na x360
<sysek> gronx: swoj chlop :D
<Wizard> joł
<sysek> kurcze, w cos nowego na x bym pogral :D
<gronx> obecnie w halo reach w nfs shift halo3 cod 4
<sysek> jakos halo mi sie nie spodobalo
<gronx> ogarniałeś te zdrapki 6k?
<sysek> nope
<gronx> tanio gry wychodzą jak barszcz
<gronx> za 60 zl 3 gry sobie mozna zapodac :)
<sysek> no cos Ty :O ?
<gronx> powaga
<gronx> nom :)
<sysek> ale nie trzeba miec golda do kupowania :D?
<sysek> poza tym, nie wiem czy sa jakies gry na polskim markecie :P
<gronx> nie
<gronx> patent polega na tym ze kupujesz konto live które ma 6k msp
<gronx> odpalasz sobie je zaznaczasz co chcesz pobrać a grasz na swoim :D
<sysek> hm
<gronx> oczywiście możesz pobierać wielokrotnie tą grę na swoją konsole
<sysek> wiem, ze bylo takie cos jak dame on demand
<sysek> game*
<sysek> ale zeby cale gry kupowac :D?
<gronx> to jest usługa gry na żądanie z konta lilver też możesz wejść tam popatrzeć co jest i kupić
<gronx> za gotówkę albo za msp
<sysek> nie chce mi sie podlaczc x do neta
<sysek> zeby zobaczyc :P
<gronx> xbox live nie ucieknie :) sprawdzisz pózniej
<gronx> a jaka gra by cię interesowała?
<sysek> sam nie wiem, w cos bym pogral. bo w sumie dawno nie gralem na x
<sysek> chyba dokoncze san andreas
<sysek> :D
<gronx> ASSASSIN’S CREED 2
<gronx> ALAN WAKE PL
<gronx> AVATAR THE GAME (JAMES CAMERON’S)
<gronx> SPLINTER CELL CONVICTION
<gronx> GEARS OF WAR 2 PL
<gronx> CALL OF DUTY WORLD AT WAR
<gronx> BORDERLANDS
<gronx> TOM CLANCY’S GHOST RECON 2
<gronx> CONDEMNED
<gronx> MORTAL KOMBAT VS DC UNIVERSE
<gronx> RESIDENT EVIL 5
<sysek> gronx: NIE WKLEJAJ
<sysek> :D
<gronx> STREET FIGHTER IV
<gronx> TOMB RAIDER ANNIVERSARY
<gronx> CALL OF JUAREZ BOUND IN BLOOD
<gronx> RAYMAN
<gronx> VIRTUA TENNIS 2009
<gronx> NHL 2K9
<gronx> CSI - HARD EVIDENCE
<gronx> MONOPOLY
<gronx> F.E.A.R 2
<gronx> THE BIGS 2
<gronx> CABELA’S ALASKAN ADVENTURE
<gronx> CABELA’S BIG GAME HUNTER
<gronx> TIME SHIFT
<gronx> DRAGON AGE ORIGINS
<gronx> LEGO ROCK BANDS
<gronx> LOST
<gronx> DARK MESSIAH OF MIGHT AND MAGIC
<gronx> NBA 2K9
<gronx> NBA 2K10
<PoKrAk_LiveCD> :/
<gronx> TMNT
<gronx> WHERE THE WILD THINGS ARE
<gronx> TERMINATOR SALVATION
<gronx> to masz na usa :P
<PoKrAk_LiveCD> gronx: qwa nie flooduj qwa
<gronx> wiecej nei bede :D
<gronx> masz konto pl?
<sysek> gronx: nic ciekawego nie ma
<sysek> no
<sysek> juzogarnalem liste
<sysek> tez nic nie ma na polskim
<gronx> spokojnie raz wkleiłem nei krzyczie
<skint> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<skint> za godzine start ;.
<skint> ;>
<sysek> skint: gdzie sie podzialy radzieckie statki :(
<skint> hehe
<gronx> jak lubicie dokumentalne o kosmosie to na www.dokumentalne.pl jest mnóstwo :)
<skint> o splity na mindforge
<skint> to lubie
<skint> shiira:  michal wydal 600 zl
<karmelek> re
<skint> wyrzucil w bloto
<skint> na te anty DDoS y ;D
<gronx> pzrepraszam zly link podalem wczesniej http://www.filmy-dokumentalne.pl/
<skint> 600 zl miesiecznie
<skint> gronx:  no cos mi sie tak zdawalo ale chrome mnie poprawilo ;d
<skint> chyba znalo ten link juz ;)
<shiira> skint: :P
<skint> teraz zeby te 600 zl odrobic niech sobie donate zrobia
<skint> na stronie ...
<jacekowski> czemu nikt sie tak proton breeze m nie podniecal
<jacekowski> rakieta ktora jest 4x mocniejsza
<skint> hmm jakiegos humanoidalnego robota teraz maja dostarczyc na orbite
<skint> jacekowski:  moze dlategoz e to ostatnia misja tego wahadlowca
<skint> cholera wie
<skint> ze*
<Wizard> którego? Burana? :>
<skint> discovery ;>
<Wizard> Buran w ogóle kiedyś poleciał w kosmos?
<gjm> sputnik!
<sysek> sputnik wtf
<sysek> :D
<jacekowski> Wizard: tak
<PoKrAk_> re
<tar-gz> reaktywacja!
<tar-gz> PoKrAk_: jest  w linuksie coś takiego jak "Moje miejsce sieciowe" ?
<PoKrAk_> ta
<PoKrAk_> jak sobie je zrobisz :)
<PoKrAk_> cos w ten deseń jest ale nie pamietam nazwy
<PoKrAk_> a jak potrzebujesz zasoboby innych kompow ja sobie to skryptem załatwiałem
<PoKrAk_> co w konkretne katalogi montowało udostępnione katalogi
<patison> hej używacie stron mediów publicznych tvp.pl lub podobnych?
<Enlik> Raz na dwa lata może
<patison> bo wkurza mnie trochę że używają zamkniętych technologi w mediach publicznych
<Enlik> Ano
<patison> i zastanawiam się czy coś można z tym zrobić petycja te spray no i przedstawić jakąś działającą alternatywe
<Enlik> Pewnie chcą mieć DRM-opodobne rzeczy
<patison> może i komuś na tym zależy ale nie powinno tak być jeżeli utrzymuja się z naszych abonamentów
<patison> pomijam kto płaci kto nie
<patison> ja mam problem żeby ich używać a zapłaciłem
<patison> silverligh nie działa
<Enlik> No, jakiś argument to jest... a moonlight?
<kklimonda> nic moonlight
<patison> no czasem chodzi czasem nie zależy od przeglądarki ale wszystkich funkcji napewno nie realizuje
<patison> tylko obawiam się że nie ma alternatywy otwartej
<kklimonda> no nie ma
<kklimonda> linux nigdy nie będzie wspierał takiego drm, jakiego potrzebują producenci treści
<patison> musieli by się technologicznie cofnąć
<Enlik> Linux nie, ale implementacje takich craplightow już mogłyby
<patison> nie chodzi żeby Gnu/linux wspierał DRM wręcz przeciwnie ale chodzi o to że akurat publiczne instytucje powiny być dostępne dla wszystkich obywateli
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie bez wsparcia całego systemu
<patison> to samo ma się chociażby do dokumentów produkowanych w użędach wszystko jest *.doc albo co gorsza *docx
<patison> sory za orta ;)
<kklimonda> OOo nie jest alternatywą dla MSO a MSO nie potrafi zapisywać w formacie OOo
<kklimonda> więc, aby to działało tak jakbyś chciał, to urzędnicy musieliby anraz pisać w dwóch programach - powodzenia.
<patison> po co w dwóch
<patison> to bez sensu
<kklimonda> no właśnie, dlatego piszą w MSO
<kklimonda> chociaż fakt, że mogliby zapisywać jako rtf
<kklimonda> ale to ktoś by musiał wydać rozporządzenie
<patison> mogą i czasem w biedniejszych gminach używają OOo ale zapisują w doc
<sysek> bez jaj
<sysek> funtoo to jakas pomylka
<patison> bo wszyscy inni zapisją w doc i to jest problem
<Enlik> Istnieje coś takiego też jak PDF
<Enlik> sysek: ?
<kklimonda> ale doc na większą skalę się po prostu nie sprawdza. jak w małych gminach nie potrafią sobie załatwić sensownej umowy z MS to inna sprawa.
<kklimonda> Enlik: pdf jest r/o
<sysek> Enlik: walczylem chyba z godzine z funtoo, zeby normalnie zamontowal mi fs i nic ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda: w wielu wypadkach to wystarczy
 * karmelek napisze do dziekana podanie o kupno klawiatury z powodu duzej liczby zaptan od studentow
<patison> kklimonda doc się nie sprawdza a co mu przeszkadz
<patison> ?
<Enlik> I w sumie jest stosowany - skojarzyc mozna po powszechnym ekscie: sciagnij adobe reader
<julek> czesc
<kklimonda> patison: zapis i odczyt dokumentów doc w OOo
<kklimonda> patison: wsparcie dla doc w OOo jest po prostu niewystarczające
<patison> ale po co
<Enlik> (w pozostalych przypadkach nie, jednakże)
<sysek> ej ale
<kklimonda> patison: 90% dokumentów krążących po świecie to dokumenty doc
<sysek> mi np openoffice/libre
<patison> chodzi o to żeby zmienić format zapisu, program to kwestia wtórna
<sysek> normalnie otwiera docx
<kklimonda> sysek: diabył tkwi w szczegółach
<kklimonda> patison: ale nie rozumiesz, że OOo nie wspiera formatu doc w 100%?
<julek> kklimonda: 90% dokumentow krazacych po swiecie to zwykly tekst
<kklimonda> julek: i z takimi też potrafi być problem
<julek> ja nie mialem
<patison> ale nie musi go wspierać poprostu odt powinno doc wyprzeć
<julek> z formulami natomiast zawsze sa problemy
<kklimonda> patison: no ale nie wyprze, więc to dyskusja teoretyczna.
<patison> a do pisania pism to oni nie używają żadnych skomplikowanych funkcji
<patison> i co z tego że teoretyczna
<kklimonda> patison: żeby odt mogło wyprzeć doc to najpierw OOo musi wspierać doc w 100% by ludzie mogli przenosić się na OOo, i z czasem powoli zmieniać format zapisu.
<kklimonda> MS Office dokładnie w ten sposób wypierał konkurencję przed laty
<patison> jak nie chcesz to się nie angarzj moim zdaniem warto
<kklimonda> patison: no ale nie problem jest gadać i pisać petycje, tylko to nic nie zmienia.
<julek> ms caly czas zmienia doc
<kklimonda> julek: większym problemem jest to, że doc czy xls mają w sobie 20 lat naleciałości
<patison> jak tak uważasz to nic nie rób ale jak byś się zagłębił w akcje na rzecz wolnych formatów to są już sukcsy. np administracja rosyjska ma używać wolnego oprogramowania za kilka lat
<kklimonda> są to formaty plików tworzone w czasach gdy komputery miały 1MB ramu, a zapisywało się dane na dyskietkach.
<kklimonda> więc ich odczyt, i zapis to koszmar
<kklimonda> a do tego dochodzą różne kwiatki jak na przykład wsparcie dla dwóch różnych systemów dat w plikach xls
<kklimonda> patison: pożyjemy zobaczymy jak im to wyjdzie
<julek> dla ms priorytetem nie jest jakosc ich produktu, tylko zeby innym nie przyszlo do glowy, ze moga uzyc czegos innego
<kklimonda> patison: niemcy ostatnio zaczęli się wycofywać z open source.
<patison> jak ktoś chce znaleźć wymówkę to ją znajdzie, jak ktoś chce coś zrobić niech to robi
<kklimonda> julek: ms już dawno to osiągnęło
<julek> kklimonda: jednak te dokumenty z office 97 dzialaja pod ooo lepiej, niz docx
<kklimonda> julek: bo to jednak format sprzed 13 lat
<patison> za dużo zwątpienia widzę nawet u tych kóry mogli by coś zrobić, niestety jak się wątpi to się nic nie zmieni bo z drugiej strony są ludzie których motywują chociażby pienądze
<kklimonda> julek: docx to tak naprawdę stary format doc przerobiony na xml
<patison> dzięki za miłą pogawedkę dobranoc państwu :)
<kklimonda> julek: dalej ma takie same problemy
<julek> nie znam sie na szczegolach... ale podejrzewam, ze ms nie zmienial tego, zeby cos ulepszyc
<kklimonda> julek: dalej na przykład excel zapisuje swoje dokumenty w ten sposób, że stringi lądują w oddzielnym xml - bo 20 lat temu, jak się każdy bajt liczył, to to miało sens.
<kklimonda> MS jest genialny po prostu w tym, ile energii poświęcają na wsparcie starszego oprogramowania, czy starszych formatów w swoich systemach.
<kklimonda> jak Windows 95 był w produkcji to rzesze deweloperów nie robiły nic innego tylko wyszukiwały każdy możliwy program z win 3.1 czy dosa, i sprawdzały czy działa z windows 95
<julek> :)
<kklimonda> jak stare sim city nie działało bo miało buga w zarządzaniu pamięci, to deweloperzy windows 95 dodali opcję do alokatora by, po wykryciu sim city, zmieniał sposób zwalniania pamięci by program dalej działał.
<julek> a ja mam win7 64 i niedawno probowalem odpalic resident evil 4
<julek> nie chcialo ruszyc, na wine dziala ok
<kklimonda> a u nas deweloperzy glibc stwierdzili, że dla marginalnego wzrostu pamięci zmienią spośób działania memmove (czy memcpy) w taki sposób, że zepsuli plugin flasha.
<kklimonda> bo to są już inne czasy - jest za dużo softu by móc cały przetestować
<kklimonda> gry na tym najbardziej teraz cierpią
<kklimonda> bo są pisane jak zwykle niechlujnie, a dla Microsoft nie są już takie ważne
<Caemyr> kklimonda: lepiej
<Caemyr> niektore starsze i beznadziejnie skopane programy maja specjalne nakladki przy odpalaniu
<Caemyr> tzw Shim engine
<Caemyr> modyfikujace nieco dzialanie pewnych API akurat dla nich
<kklimonda> Caemyr: a to swoją drogą
<kklimonda> dla Linuksa jest podobnie
<Caemyr> to po prostu konieczne
<kklimonda> praktycznie wszystkie stare gry można odpalić bo ludzie robią instalatory które dostarczają stare biblioteki etc.
<Caemyr> a to jeszcze co innego, sxs
<Caemyr> :>
<kklimonda> sxs to dla windowsa
<kklimonda> ja o linuksie mówię
<Caemyr> wiem
<kklimonda> ja ostatnio doszedłem do wniosku, że jak Canonical serio chce Linuksa prezentować jako alternatywę dla Windowsa to powinni kupić CodeWeavers
<kklimonda> i wsparcie dla MS Office 2007 do perfekcji doprowadzić
<Caemyr> ale taki shim w Windows, to np dla Diablo 1 - obsluga krytycznego wyjatku, ktory zdarza sie na nowszych Windowsach, bo jedno z wywolan Diablo leci statycznie po offsecie biblioteki
<Caemyr> ano
<kklimonda> ja ostatnio w Diablo 2 grałem na linuksie
<kklimonda> wolno chodziło, bo jakiegoś moda miałem
<kklimonda> i w końcu przetestowałem wraper glide
<lisu_> re
<kklimonda> i kurde, działał bez problemu na linuksie
<kklimonda> pierwszy raz w życiu w D2 grałem z akceleracją ;)
<kklimonda> w końcu widziałem jak powinien wyglądać
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, MSO i AD
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no AD - ale AD przez Crossovera nie odpalą i tak ;)
<Stirlitz> jak ma być bardzo "serio"
<kklimonda> pozatym samba4 będzie ad wspierać
<kklimonda> jak wyjdzie
<kklimonda> rok po dnf ;/
<Stirlitz> niebawem wyleci wszystko do chmury, moze na to licza ;)
<Stirlitz> potem serwerownie w chmurach :)
<kklimonda> a to swoją drogą - nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby zaczęli pracować nad klientem landscape dla windowsa ;}
<julek> to diablo2 bylo z akceleracja? hmm...
<kklimonda> julek: było - dodawało kolorowe oświetlenie i perspektywę
<kklimonda> i trochę wydajności
<kklimonda> hmm.. klient landscape dla windowsa nie byłby aż tak głupi.. ciekawe czy by się coś takiego w ogóle dało zrobić..
<tar-gz[mobile]> Moge potrollowac?
<kklimonda> nie
<tar-gz[mobile]> A jak se pójdziesz mogę?
<kklimonda> tar-gz[mobile]: idź na #trollownia
<tar-gz[mobile]> Tam trollowac nie moge bo mnie kickują
<tar-gz[mobile]> Ide spac. See ya
<dKc____> gdzie w ubuntu moze sie kryc libgtkmm-2.4-doc?
<kklimonda> dKc____: dpkg -L libgtkmm-2.4-doc ci powie
<bt4> re
<Matan[M]> 1st!
<dKc____> kklimonda: jak wywal mi
<dKc____> main.cc:(.text+0x35): undefined reference to `HelloWorld::HelloWorld()'
<DaZ> lolwut
<dKc____> to co powinienem pod uwage wziac?:)
<kklimonda> dKc____: nie linkujesz czegoś
<kklimonda> dKc____: może masz main.cc i helloworld.cc na przykład
<20QAAUAJC> witam. o czym rozmawiacie?
<kklimonda> o czym popadnie
<kklimonda> ale raczej o Ubuntu i okolicach ;)
<dKc____> dokladnie, nie linkowałem helloworlda
<dKc____> .cc
<20QAAUAJC> i to nazzzzz teraz łaczy ubuntu, a jak w moim przypadku linuxmint
<20QAAUAJC> i widze tu nick "bt4", czyli ktoś lubi backtrack4 świetnie!
<20QAAUAJC> widze ze ta społeczność jest bardzo zamknieta w sobie.
<_dKc> 20QAAUAJC: moze troche i są wstydliwi :)
<20QAAUAJC> troche to mało powidziane, to czat a nie randka:-)
<20QAAUAJC> wiem o co chodzi godzina.
<DaZ> 20QAAUAJC: albo lubi ruskie tanki.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-25
<20QAAUAJC> A
<20QAAUAJC> DaZ nie rozumiem?
<DaZ> Быстроходный Танк - бт-4
<20QAAUAJC> też nie rozumiem?
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> http://www.aviarmor.net/TWW2/tanks/ussr/bt-4.htm ?
<20QAAUAJC> ok. to wszystko po russku. strona morze ciekawa czołg?
<DaZ> morze to jest kurwa głębokie
<DaZ> eh, eot, nie mam siły na ubuntki.
<20QAAUAJC> DaZ nieznam cie ale morze byś tak zlusowała, wzieła jakieś prochy na uspokojenie.
<DaZ> o, teraz zostałem kobietą
<20QAAUAJC> nawek jeżeli jesteś facetem, fajnie sobie powiedzieć mam coś z kobiety
<20QAAUAJC> =-O
<20QAAUAJC> sorki. jakieś 4 lata temu pisałęm z dziewczyną na czacie o nicku DaZ.
<DaZ> ujmująca historia
<20QAAUAJC> no nie! mam jeszcze kilkaset w zapasie.
<dKc_> re
<20QAAUAJC> kończe. chodz biło mo moło was spotkać!
<KoYoT> karmelek: jestes?
<sysek> nie ogarniam
<sysek> wlaczam livecd ubuntu, sprawdzam system plikow pisz, ze czysty
<sysek> gentoo mi sie bootuje i pisze, ze na /dev/sda1 jakies file system corupt, costam
 * DaZ czeka na mocną puente
<sysek> wiec nie wiem
<sysek> czy to dysk sie zjebal
<sysek> czy to wina czego sinnego
<sysek> i nie wiem jak to sprawdzic
<TheNumb> sysek: dla świętego spokoju zapuść fsck i tyle...
 * TheNumb rozgląda się za nowym laptopem
 * PoKrAk vita
<gjm> Bry
<tar-gz> gjm: cze
<banex> \o
<sysek> TheNumb: no wlasnie zapuscilem ;)
<orzelnik> dzień dobry
<sysek> czesc orzelnik
<sysek> no i nadal jest blad
<sysek> moze zle jajko skompilowalem
<tar-gz> używa ktoś psi?
 * DaZ czasem
<TheNumb> sysek: to przekompiluj sobie jajko...
<sysek> TheNumb: robie to, ale w sumie dziwne to, bo jak kiedys robilem gentoo, to nie bylo problemow
<jacekowski> sysek: jak stare jajko masz na gentoo?
<sysek> 2.6.37 ;D
<TheNumb> sysek: no, to stare masz, bo już wyszło 2.6.37.1 :P
<TheNumb> A nawet .2
<TheNumb> ^^
<sysek> TheNumb: a nie 2.6.38 ? :P
<sysek> po zrobieniu genkernel jest ok
<sysek> ale nie chce mi sie kompilowac
<sysek> mam to gdzies w sumie ;d
<sysek> wgram sobie 10.04
<sysek> i bedzie najs
<TheNumb> sysek: ArchLinux!
<TheNumb> Spróbuj :3
<sysek> oj tam arch
<syngress> jaki wpływ na system ma zbyt duża ilość załadowanych modułów przy kompilacji jądra ? widzę że partycja / rozrosła mi się do 10GB .. ???
<KoYoT> o/ czesc
<banex> \o
<kklimonda> syngress: nie ma na to wpływu ilość załadowanych modułów
<jacekowski> ma
<jacekowski> niewielki spadek wydajnosci
<jacekowski> i dluzszy boot
<jacekowski> nieznacznie
<syngress> dzieki, konfiguracja jadra (to musi zajac caly dzien) tego tam jest multum !! :-/ - wiec na dobry poczatek nic nie zmieniealem w konfiguracji modulow ..
<syngress> wszstko dziala, wiec - chyba sie udalo ..
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie na rozrośnięcie się partycji do 10GB
 * Matan[M] zapuścił techno z 1995 i gra w QuakeIIIArena
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> bry
<Dreadlish> elo winter ;p
<banex> \o
<winter> elo, elo
<ozil> witam
<ozil> dostałem ostatnio tuner tv na usb do notebooka i mam pytanie czy da się go uruchomić w ubuntu
<ozil> google nie wiele mi powiedziało w przypadku tego tunera
<ozil> asus us1-1000
<ozil> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:1756 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<Matan[M]> ozil: da
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakis cFFFaniak?
<Matan[M]> ozil: poszukaj w Software Center albo Synaptic coś do DVB
<Dreadlish> nie
<ozil> a byś mi coś podrzucił abym mugł poczytać jakie są potrzebne sterowniki może jakiś opis instalacji tej karty ?
<gtriderxc> ja mam pewne doswiadczenia z dvb
<ozil> z mojego punktu vidzenia to pierw sterowniki potem program
<Matan[M]> ozil: a byś wpisał w wyszukiwarce SC "?DVB"
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: to ty grasz w quake czy klepiesz na ircu? :D
<Matan[M]> *"DVB"?
<Dreadlish> xawtv
<Matan[M]> ozil: poza tym, wchodziłeś chociaż na stronę produktu? asus daje wszystkie pliki
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: mam podzielną uwagę
<Dreadlish> czyli masz multitasking
<gtriderxc> ja mam na ati i za nic w siwecie nie odpala pod Linuksem
<ozil> wchodziłęm i nic dla linuxa nie widziałem ale zaraz spojrze jeszcze raz
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: coś w tym stylu, mogę stawiać kloca na kibelku i klepać w kodzie
<gtriderxc> jak najlepoiuej wg Was preztlumaczyc na PL third party software?
<gtriderxc> mam kryzys
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: oprogramowanie pozostałych producentów
<gtriderxc> a przed zakupem DVB jest strona, którą należy odwiedzić
<Matan[M]> np nieautoryzowanych bądź niezależnycg
<gtriderxc> nie pamiętam adresu
<Matan[M]> *niezależnych
<ozil> no jestem na stronie pl.asus.com
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: a co? bana na ps3 dostałeś?
<Matan[M]> ozil: no i skorzystaj z szukajki
<ozil> i są osy tylko wingrozy a jak wybiore inne to tylko user manual
<Matan[M]> ja cię za rączkę prowadzić nie będę
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<gtriderxc> nie. tłumacze ubiquity
 * Matan[M] aż pierdnął ze strachu bo sysek ziewną za głośno
<gtriderxc> i wyleciało mi słowo, które mi wlasnie podpowiedzailes:)
<sysek> :O
<ozil> i co niby wpisałeś w tym asusie że ci pokazało sterownik do tego tunera dla linuxa ?>
<gtriderxc> dopisze copyright by :)
<Dreadlish> asustek.com
<Matan[M]> ozil: jajco
<Dreadlish> tam jest zazwyczaj wszystko co trzeba=.=
<Matan[M]> ozil: google it
<PoKrAk> hmm czemu przy automouncie transfer plików na usb jest kijowy
<PoKrAk> a jak z łapki montuje jest ok
<Matan[M]> ozil: nazwa produktu i ubuntu
<PoKrAk> ???
<ozil> no dzieki ci
<Matan[M]> i jedziesz
<Matan[M]> ozil: do tego stawiasz programy z repo do DVB
<qermit> PoKrAk: bo pewnie montuje ci sie w trybie bez keszowania
<PoKrAk> a gdzie to zmienic ??
<Matan[M]> ozil: aż tak głupi chyba nie jesteś że my ci od razu paczkę zainstalujemy odpowiednią
<PoKrAk> zeby domyślnie było ok
<ozil> tu nie chodzi o to że podasz mi paczke
<ozil> wystarczy jakaś konkretna wskazówka
<Matan[M]> ozil: ile już podałem wskazówek?
<Matan[M]> ozil: no hmmm... z 5
<Matan[M]> ozil: więc jedziesz
<sysek> widz, ze w 10.10 juz gdebi nie jest potrzebne
<gtriderxc> niektórzy dostali na komunię zegarek LCD i nie wiedzą co to wskazówka:)
<Matan[M]> ozil: wejdź w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu i wpisz "DVB"
<Matan[M]> zainstaluj wszystko
<gtriderxc> :)
<ozil> np tuner pvr 150 mc dopisałem w /etc/modules że ma ładować sterownik saa7134-alsa
<Matan[M]> ozil: potem wejdź na stronę asusa, wejdź na stronę produktu
<Matan[M]> i będzie tam zakładka download
<ozil> znam programy do oglądania tv
<Matan[M]> ozil: teraz pobierz odpowiednie paczki
<ozil> chodzi mi raczej jak mam załadować sterownik do tunera niż sam program
<ozil> zawsze są aliasy i vlc
<Matan[M]> ozil: jak ściągniesz to na nie kliknij
<Matan[M]> ozil: 2 razy bo jeden raczej nie zadziała
<Matan[M]> ozil: postepujesz wg inrofmacji i masz zainstalowane
<Matan[M]> ozil: GZ! masz już prawie wszystko
<ozil> w downloadzie mam tylko do wyboru
<ozil> xp
<Matan[M]> ozil: teraz zobacz czy ci działa
<ozil> vista vista 64 win7 i win7 64 linux brak
<Matan[M]> ozil: jak nie to wchodzisz w jakąś wyszukiwarkę internetową
<Matan[M]> ozil: i np wpisujesz w niej "nazwa produktu ubuntu"
<Matan[M]> i czytasz
<Matan[M]> ozil: a jak nie to zamiast "ubuntu" wpisz "debian"
<Matan[M]> i czytasz
<ozil> no i to zrobiłem już przed napisaniem tutaj chyba głupi nie jestem
<ozil> zawsze od googla zaczynam
<Matan[M]> ozil: to co tu jeszcze robiesz
<Matan[M]> powinieneś mieć problem solved
<ozil> bo nie znalazłem odpowiedzi
<Matan[M]> ozil: jak google nie wie to my tym bardziej
<Matan[M]> ozil: a jak ja znajdę to cię wybrecham i ci linka nie podam
<ozil> ok
<ozil> a może ta karta działa z automatu jak jest polecenia dla tunerów tv greem dmsg czy jakoś tak
<Matan[M]> ozil: ło matko polko, jak to się stało! znalazłem całe info jak to na lin odpalić
<ozil> i czy jest wykyta jako dev.video0 lub 1 lub 2
<ozil> a co w szukajce w goglu wpisałeś jak skonstruowałeś zapytanie ?
<Matan[M]> ozil: a, mięsa też byś chciał, szukaj samemu, ja to w 5 min znalazłem
<Matan[M]> ale też nie wiem czy to to, asus us1-100 a nie asus us1-1000
<ozil> http://pl.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=3O0PfOTzVd29TVRq
<ozil> tak wygląda ten tuner
<Matan[M]> ozil: ja tam nie wiem jak wygląda, obrazki mam wyłączone
<Matan[M]> 5min szukania i jesy
<Matan[M]> *jest
<ozil> us1-1000 czegoś tekiego na asusie nie ma
<ozil> to podaj mi tego linka jak byś był tak dobry i miły
<Matan[M]> ozil: nie, jestem zły i niedobry, jak ja znalazłem to i ty znajdziesz
<gjm> ozil: Matan[M] ma racje
<gjm> daje Ci wędke, nie rybę
<Matan[M]> ozil: a zapomniałem cię wyśmiać bo znalazłem
<Matan[M]> ozil: hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah n00b
<ozil> matan kazałeś mi wpisać dvb
<ozil> jak ten tuner jest do telewizji analogowej nie cyfrowej
<ozil> to po pierwsze
<ozil> i ciekaw jestem czy faktycznie coś znalazłeś jak mylisz poctawowe pojęcia
<Matan[M]> ozil: oj się nie tłumacz że szukać nie umiesz
<ozil> ja sie nie tłumacze po prosu co ma do tego dvb jak mi napisałeś na początku
<ozil> no wyjaśnij mi
<ozil> nawet jak byś odtworzył linka to być przeczytał a jest napisane wielkimi bykami tunert analogowej tv i fm
<Matan[M]> ozil: no wyjaśnij mi jak ja ci tego nie kazałem pisać
<Matan[M]> ozil: dla google pisałem żebyś wpisał nazwę produktu i ubuntu/debian/linux
<ozil> ni i to wpisałem
<ozil> i jakoś nie widze opisanej instalacji
<Matan[M]> ozil: w USC tylko dvb ci kazałem
<Matan[M]> bo appy do dvb zazwyczaj obsługują wszystkie standardy
<julek> omg
<ozil> i tak bym się skłonił ku xawtv
<Matan[M]> ozil: ić pan wchuj, łaskę ci jeszcze może robię, co to nasz problem czy twój
<ozil> no ale skoro poprosiłem o pomoc to ty udowodniłeś ze jest i nadal jakoś nie uzyskałem pomocy tym bardziej że jest to muj pierwszy tuner na usb
<ozil> to raz i nie miałem wcześniej problemów z instalacją pvr 150 mce czy avermedi
<ozil> na pci
<ozil> mało znalazłem w google i dlatego napisałem tutaj
<Matan[M]> a ja ci napisałem że znalazłem w google
<Matan[M]> więc szukaj
<gjm> moj kot sie chyba wkurwił: http://wstaw.org/w/mXC/linki/
<ozil> dobra nara bo łoś jesteś i tyle ty znalazłeś w 5 minut i szkoda ci podać komuś rozwiązanie skoro ma problem
<ozil> poprostu zajebiste podejście
<ozil> gz
<Matan[M]> ozil: łoś jesteś bo szukać nie umiesz
<ozil> zapomniałem dodać to się nazywa społeczność linuxa
<Matan[M]> ozil: a my tu dzieci za rączki nie prowadzimy
<ozil> hahah
<PoKrAk> moze jeszcze chcesz zeby za ciebie to ustawić ??
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: zainstalujesz mu?
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: i skonfigurujesz?
<PoKrAk> pewnie za opłatą
<Matan[M]> ;D
<PoKrAk> nawet mu system od nowa postawie
<ozil> jakie macie denne podejście
<Matan[M]> ozil: jaki masz denny umysł, my nie jesteśmy płatny support
<PoKrAk> ozil a co wyglądam na instytucje charytatywna
<ozil> podał by linka i dawno bym to już zrobił i wam dupy nie zawracał ale widzę że na tym kanale to jest jak w lotto ma ktoś dobry dzień to ci pomoże i jeszcze miło pogada
<PoKrAk> jak ktos nie umie i nie chce sie naumiec za rozwiazanie sie płóaci
<PoKrAk> płaci
<Matan[M]> wiedza kosztuje
<ozil> ok
<ozil> tobie i tak nie dam zarobić nawet gdybym miał siedzieć nad tym 2 tygodnie
<PoKrAk> ozil i to jest postawa umotywowana
<PoKrAk> jakbym teraz za ciebie poszukał i dał ci rozwiazanie
<PoKrAk> to byłbym frajerem straciłem czas na czyjs problem całkowicee za darmo nic z tego nie majac bo komus sie nie chciało
<ozil> bo jak mam jakiś problem to raz w miesiącu i nigdy nie prosiłem tutaj o rozwiązanie od a do z tylko ktoś podrzucił linka inny ktoś  drugiego linka czy ciś podpowiedział sprawdz w terminalu to może to a tutaj było tak w pisz w google to jak byłbym kurwa jakiś upośledzony
<ozil> i jak bym nie wiedział że od googla się zaczyna
<PoKrAk> ozil z tego co widziałem łopatologicznie ci wytłumaczono czego masz szukac i w jaki sposob
<Matan[M]> ozil: mięsa też byś chciał?
<ozil> moło jest o tym ale poprostu żle zadaje zapytanie
<PoKrAk> :/ od nowa skłasz fsa buduje bo zadna aplikacja sie na live nie kciała odpalic wtf ?? :/
<ozil> i sprawdziłem wszystkie możliwości bo wpisywałem i asus us1-100 linux i debian i ubuntu i zamieniłem kolejnościami i jakoś nie trafiłem na jaką kolwiek normalną strone
<ozil> to niby jakim cudem jemu google pokazało a mi nie ?
<gjm> ozil: stfu
<gjm> ozil: tam są drzwi
<szymon_g> witam
<orzelnik> bry bry
<ozil> hahaha znalazł do u1000 mini i kozak zal
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia czy po zainstalowaniu jdk i jre od oracla moze bezpiecznie wywalic openjdk :| - bez rozwalenia sobie systemu
<gjm> weź mu ktoś coś powiedz bo nie wiem
<Matan[M]> ozil: żal... do 100 znalazłem...
<Matan[M]> ozil: ale zauważ, nagle zacząłeś szukać czegoś w google, a to dziwota że coś zaczynasz znajdować
<ozil> nie wcześniej szukałem w bing
<ozil> dziwotą też jest że mówisz że znalazłeś po kombinacji wyszukiwania asus my cinema us1-100 debian lub linux lub ubuntu
<Matan[M]> o, poszedł się żalić mamie :/ będę miał przejechane
<Dreadlish> ?
<sysek> :D
<fi9o> Gotowe jojka dla Debiana z grsec mozna gdzies znalezc? ;)
<fi9o> Nie chce mi sie tego kompilowac a PLD mnie nauczylo miec gotowe
<PoKrAk> hmmm o tym nie pomyslałem :P pewnie gdzies gotowce byc
<sysek> :O
 * sysek sie przestraszyl
<fi9o> Sa
<fi9o> Ale jakis suchary
<fi9o> Typu 2.6.32
<fi9o> Jak dobrze kojarze ostatni LTM
<PoKrAk> oki czas nach dom uderzyc
<kklimonda> przecież to debian, 2.6.32 jest kernelem ktorego squeezy używa
<BlessJah> .32 to nie taki suchar znowu
<sysek> no nie
<sysek> w lts jest
<BlessJah> alias vi 'rm \!*;unalias vi;grep -v BoZo ~/.cshrc > ~/.z; mv -f ~/.z ~/.cshrc'
<BlessJah> hm... :-)
<Dreadlish> heh
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zrozumiałeś? xD
<Dreadlish> bardzo trudne ;d
<Dreadlish> wystarczy sobie walnąć pare \n
<Dreadlish> tzn.
<Dreadlish> s/;/\\n/g
<Dreadlish> i ju
<BlessJah> po co to mówiłes?
<BlessJah> cicho sza, moze ktos odpali
<szymon_g> no, i nowy pasek do jeansow zamowiony :)
<ozil> matan jesteś ?
<KoYoT> macie jakis dobry ftp z filmami?
<jacekowski> rotfl
<winter> nopwai
<winter> nowai
<szymon_g> KoYoT, isohunt
<szymon_g> ;)
<KoYoT> szymon_g: neee szukam czegos bezpośredniego, najlepiej rmvb
 * szymon_g nie spotkal sie z czyms takim od lat 10 +/-
<szymon_g> wiesz- trzymanie takich rzeczy na ftp nie jest zbyt rozsadnym rozwiazaniem..
<ozil> ale na sftp już tak
<KoYoT> zawsze mozesz podpinac pod server folder z filmami a potem go out
<ozil> z tego co ja rozumiem to ziomek potrzebuje ftp do pobierania filmów
<KoYoT> ewentualnie http normalne
<KoYoT> poprostu zassac od kogoś jakis film
<zixelex> ludzie a co z newsbin
<zixelex> usenet
<zixelex> asrac torrenty
<zixelex> w stanach jak uzywasz torrenta to moga ci przyslac pismo
<ozil> jakie jest polecenie aby system wyświetlił liste dostepnych tunerów tv
<gjm> ozil: tzn. ?
<gjm> pod co go podpinasz?
<ozil> zainstalowanych tunerów tv w systemie
<gjm> ozil@chuj:/$ wyswietl_liste_tunerow ?
<gjm> ozil: nie ma
<ozil> ok
<szymon_g> ozil, lspci -v
<szymon_g> ew. bez v badz z dodatkowym v ;)
<gjm> szymon_g: a moze to tuner pod usb ?
<ozil> mam jeden tuner na usb drugi na pci
<gjm> szymon_g: widzisz?
<szymon_g> lsusb ;)
<gjm> rly?
<Budek> pomoze mi ktos z kara sieciowa usb? nie moze odebrac IP przez DHCP
<Budek> przez wifi
<lisu_> re
<monter> elo
<sysek> elo morelo
<shiira> siemaki linuksowe zwierzaki ;)
<shiira> skint: jestes?
<sysek> no w koncu zrobilem
<_Isan_> Dziendobry
<gronx> dzieńdobry
<gronx> mam pytanie nubkowasie :) czy jest jakiś program na ubuntu do udostępniania połączenia internetowego czy wszystko w konsoli tzreba wklepać? bo szukałem w niecie i narazie ama konsola. Chcę zrobić takie coś wlan0(mój internet) skierować na eth0 i do konsoli xbox360 :)
<gronx> firestarterem ktoś robił coś takiego?
<_Isan_> Firestarter z tego co wiem jest do monitorowania polaczen
<_Isan_> o.O
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś specjalista od szyfrowania?
<gronx> ludzie przez to udostępniają też jak czytam, tyle tylko że jak chcę to wżucić na ubunciaka to mi wyskakuje że wymaga instalacji niezaufanych pakietół
<Diabelko> Gdybyśmy tu mieli specjalistę od szyfrowania na pewno ukrywałby się pod nickiem ułożonym z ROT13
<gronx> pakietów*
<Diabelko> gronx: używasz xchata?
<gronx> tak
<Diabelko> bo zajebałeś krzakiem przy ó
<gtriderxc> ó
<_Isan_> gronx: olej to, instaluj :D
<gtriderxc> jakis program do szyfrowania ktos poleci?
<gronx> ja swoje ó widzę normalnie
<sysek> hm
<sysek> uzywal ktos FreeBSD ?
<_Isan_> gtriderxc: truecrypt
<gtriderxc> dzieki
<gronx> skoro xchat wali krzaczkami to polecacie jakichś klient irca inny/
<gtriderxc> ja mam xc i nie wai zadnymi chaszczami
<_Isan_> gronx: irssi
<gtriderxc> jak masz chaszcze na kompie to masz problem z systemem a nie osoba ktora wysyla wiadomosc
<gronx> ja nie mam tylko ktoś mi napisał przed chwilą że moje ó to chaszcze
<gronx> generalnie jestem nowy na ubuntu i poszukuję najlepszych rozwiązań to się pytam :)
<gronx> _Isan ten irssi to te smuxi?
<_Isan_> gronx: ze co? ;d
<_Isan_> gronx: konsolowy klient irc
<jacekowski> irssi to klient irc
<gronx> to on w konsoli jest? lol
<gronx> jak go odpalić?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: cho na query
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ktos tu bana omija
<_Isan_> Neverending story
<_Isan_> ;d
<_Isan_> gronx: sudo apt-get install irssi>irssi>/connect irc.freenode.net>/join #ubuntu.pl
<_Isan_> ^^
<_Isan_> zw musze skrecic inne IP
<gronx> nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu irc.freenode.net
<gronx> jest gdzieś opcja wydruku z terminala?
<gjm> gronx: tzn. ?
<gjm> strumienie
<gronx> tzn używam opcji man i chcę sobie to wydrukwoac
<gronx> do pdf np
<jacekowski> lpr
<jacekowski> man costam | lpr
<lisu_> a nie >> lpr?
<jacekowski> nie
<lisu_> a to plik byl > lp
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale >> to >
<jacekowski> z tym ze >> dopisuje na koniec
<jacekowski> a > tru
<jacekowski> a > czysci plik
<lisu_> wiem wiem, tylko za często używam >> i tak z odruchu się napisało
<gronx> jea odpaliłem irssi
<gronx> jestem z siebie dumny :D
<Barthalion> To takie trudne, rozumiem Cię
<gronx> :P ej no ja mam ubuntu raptem nawet nie tydzien :P
<Diabelko> i masz krzyżyki po lewej
<gronx> krzyżyki?
<Anestren> Czolko
<Galahad> witam gdzie firefox zapisuje pliki ?
<Wizard> w katalogu ;>
<Galahad> *nagle przestał w tmp
<Galahad> cze Wizard
<jacekowski> Galahad: to w ustawieniach jest
<Galahad> jacekowski, znaczy się systemowych ?
<Psotnick> .mozilla/firefox/<jakiś_ciąg_znaków>/Chache
<Galahad> a inne przeglądarki ?
<Galahad> co kiedyś miały tmp a teraz nie mają ?
<Psotnick> jaka konkretnie?
<Galahad> (nie wiem czemu-aktualizacja?)
<Galahad> epiphany
<Psotnick> uhm
<Psotnick> poczekaj :) może znajdę
<Galahad> to coś nowego Psotnick chyba ~~ jakeiś jare mam tylko
<Psotnick> ?
<Galahad> jar_cache
<Psotnick> nie wiem gdzie epiphany trzyma cache ;/
<Galahad> w tmp
<Psotnick> to nie w tmp
<Psotnick> ~/.mozilla/firefox/<jakiś_ciąg_znaków>/Chache
<Psotnick> tak powinno być
<Galahad> epiphany trzymało w tmp
<Galahad> hmm...
<Skrzyp> Dobra, mam pytanie
<Skrzyp> Można jakoś oddzielić aplikacje GNOME'owe od KDE'owych, żeby mi się nie pchały do jednego menu?
<Galahad> Skrzyp, http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ukrywanie-ikon-gnome-dla-kde-i-na-odwrot/ ?
<Galahad> jeśli ktoś ma epiphany/midori cokolwiek z webkitem to proszę o ścieżkę do cache /bardzo :)
<Galahad> * bardzo bardzo proszę :)
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge_KrzJWW_k если очень захотеть можно в космос полететь! :D aaa nie ma to ja muzyka z MODków ;P techno z 1995 jest dobre :]
<lisu_> pytanie za 100 punktów: czemu nie mam smbpasswd, na gołej instalacji squeeze z sambą?
<Biszkopcik> ma ktoś może kod promocyjny az.pl ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> bo coś się stało?
<Ozi> Czołem, istnieje jakiś prosty sposób na zmianę układu klawiatury na jakiś własny?
<Ozi> okej, znalazłem już chyba :D
<gronx> witam
<gronx> ktoś ogarnia takie coś?
<gronx> gronx@gronxLAPTOP:~$ wine '/media/W7/Program Files/NCsoft/Lineage II/system/l2.exe'
<gronx> gronx@gronxLAPTOP:~$ fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot
<gronx> err:module:attach_process_dlls "Engine.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<gronx> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\media\\W7\\Program Files\\NCsoft\\Lineage II\\system\\L2.bin" failed, status c0000142
<winter> gronx: niektóre programy ruszają na wine
<winter> większość nie
<gronx> winter wiem o tym tylko że to odpalają ludzie
<winter> a jeśli to przestało działać a działało kiedyś to proponuję zmienić wineprefixz albo usunąć .wine
<Galahad> hmm albo jeszcze wersja może grać rolę (wersja wine)
<winter> no też, możesz spróbować z najnowszą
<gronx> to jest najnowasza
<Nerihsa> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273
<Galahad> i to moze włąsnei jest błąd
<gronx> prawdopodobnie ale skad ja starsza wezme
<Galahad> od ruskich :D
<gronx> to czytalem
<winter> "WARNING:
<winter> If playing with an ATI graphics card, there will be some settings that won't work and/or entire system freezes."
<winter> lulz
<gronx> mam kronikę freya koleś odpala to bez niczego
<gronx> inny z winetricks a ja ani tak ani siak :P
<Galahad> mam dość freezes
<winter> Garbage 1.3.12
<winter> Gold 1.3.13
<gronx> generalnie najbliżej odpalenia byłem w tym momencie http://gronx.pl/GRONXOWE/l2%20freya%20wine.png
<gronx> ja mam wine 1.3.14
<winter> najlepiej to dualbootuj z windowsem i tyle
<gronx> to jest na partycji z winzgrozy
<winter> to bootuj na windę jak chcesz grać
<winter> albo znajdź coś co działa na linuchu
<winter> wintendo
<gronx> ja chcę zrobić to na linucha bo inni mają a ja mam ambicję :D
<winter> to pytaj tych któryum działa
<winter> ja tej gry na oczy nie widziałem
<Galahad> wstyd pytać ?
<Galahad> :D
<gronx> dziękuję za złote rady :P
<Galahad> saga ondziorno
<Ozi_> Witam
<Ozi_> w /usr/share/x11/xkb/symbols w pliku pl podmieniłem tak: http://pokazywarka.pl/meadqt-2/
<Ozi_> I działają mi cyrkumpleks przy u, grave przy i oraz tylda przy P
<Ozi_> Ale nie chcą mi działać Ć, Ś, Ź
<Skrzyp> Dobra, pytanie za sto punktów.
<Dreadlish> ?
<Skrzyp> Jeśli zainstalowałem kubuntu-desktop i wywaliłem ubuntu-desktop, to jak wywalić wszystko co ma związek z gnome i wszystkie aplikacje gtk, oprócz firefox'a i to tak, żeby nie rozłożyć systemu na łopatki.
<Dreadlish> zainstalować kubuntu
<Guest84026> 100 pkt.
<Skrzyp> A tak bez babdziania i tracenia danych?
<Guest84026> A mamy domek na osobnej partycji?
<Skrzyp> Poza tym, w kubuntu nie ma kde sc. A ja mam właśnie to, 4.6.
<Skrzyp> Tak, mamy, ale konfigi i binarki polecą
<Dreadlish> spróbuj wywalić gtk
<Dreadlish> wtedy wywali ci melon paczek związanych z gtk
<manishe> Skrzyp: przejscie z gnome na kde wiaze sie z utraceniem na chwile Xow, wiec nie boj sie konsoli, wywal wszystko na spokojnie, a pozniej zainstaluj kubuntu-desktop
<Skrzyp> Jakieś sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome* ?
<manishe> aptitude purge gnome~n chyba
<manishe> tak, to bedzie to:)
<Guest84026> Oh, wlasnie, jaka jest ruznica pomiedzy 'apt-get remove --purge' a 'apt-get purge'?
<Skrzyp> Ja? Bać się tty? Przesadziłes, koleś.
<manishe> nei mow do mnie koles
<manishe> jak sie nie boisz, to rob co trzeba i nei pytaj o oczywiste rzeczy:)
<Skrzyp> Ja tam zrobiłem tak, że pracując na gnome zasadziłem kubuntu-desktop, przeszedłem na kde i wywalam ubuntu-desktop, a tu zeszło tylko 64,1kb :)
<Skrzyp> Depsów nie zaciągnęło.
<Dreadlish> wywal gnome-core poprstu
<Skrzyp> I teraz mam ładne śliczne nowe kde i masę starego gówna.
<manishe> wlasnie wbilem ssh na drugi komputer gdzie ubudu jest
<manishe> 10.10
<manishe> i tam nawet ubuntu-desktop zainstalowane nie ma;/
<Skrzyp> A gedit, gwibber, empathy, nautilus itp.?
<manishe> a myslalem, ze mam ubuntu:D
<Dreadlish> myślałeś ;d
<Skrzyp> Pewnie UbuntuSE.
<manishe> zrob tak
<manishe> apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop
<manishe> wszystko co tam znajdziesz, wywal
<manishe> wyseduj to, zeby byla nazwa pakietu
<manishe> i wstaw w apt-get purge `wynik seda`
<Skrzyp> Nienawidzę sedować
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> taka prostota?
<manishe> pewnie dpkgiem sie da prosciej ale nie chce mi sie szukac
<Skrzyp> W ogóle, wszystko co się wiąże z obrabianiem stringów mnie wkurza.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tak zawiało sandałem na bimbrze
<Skrzyp> Sedowanie, regexpy... Fuj!
<Dreadlish> sed = bardzo purządne narządzie
<Dreadlish> regexp = jeszcze purządniejsze narzędzie
<Dreadlish> o którym można pisać elaboraty
<Skrzyp> Ano
<Dreadlish> a i tak są proste
<Skrzyp> Są książki grube jak bawoły
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> 700 stron to jest akuratnie cieńko
<Skrzyp> A ja bym chciał 'regexp for dumnies' :)
<manishe> bash to jest najlepszy program open source jaki powstal:D
<manishe> lepsze niz basic z comodore:D
<Skrzyp> To zobacz zsh
<manishe> Skrzyp: jak ci sie nie chce, to wrzuc wynik apt-cache do pliku txt i wytnij calcem albo geditem (znajdz/zamien)
<Skrzyp> Cenka opada.
<manishe> w zamienniki basha nie wlaze, bo doba ma tylko 24 godziny:D
<Skrzyp> Vimem, człeku, vimem!
<Dreadlish> to już prościej sedem
<Skrzyp> To nie są zamienniki
<Skrzyp> Były wcześniej
<Skrzyp> To bash małpuje
<manishe> aha
<Skrzyp> W vimie to będzie v-jjjjjjj-d :)
<Skrzyp> A nie jakieś sędy
<Dreadlish> sed
<manishe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4RKZpRSQ48&feature=feedf
<Dreadlish> chwała bogu że wszystko w pythonie jest obiektem
<Skrzyp> I w ruby
<Skrzyp> Jest bardziej
<Dreadlish> kij mi  zruby
<Skrzyp> A najbardziej to w lispie i eiffelu.
<Dreadlish> jak ja to w pythonie pisze
<Skrzyp> Co piszesz?
<Skrzyp> pysh? :)
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ci co wiedzą wiedzą co
<Skrzyp> A co? :)
<Skrzyp> Napisz na msg, jak masz nerv.
<Skrzyp> 1st
<unx> 2nd
<unx> ehh
<manishe> 3rd
<manishe> ide spac, bb
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-26
<bikstopas> konfigurowal ktos kiedys PPTP?
<NightWish`> winter:
 * bikstopas po raz  uslyszal piosenke justyna biebera. i stwierdza ze ta laska ma fajny glos
<NightWish`> :D
<DaZ> suhe
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> elo
<Monter> siema :D
<sysek> .
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<sysek> ;D
<Dreadlish> ano sobota
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: dzięki za przypomnienie że pojutrze poniedziałek
<Nerihsa> nie za ma co
<gjm> Bry
<Dreadlish> ide
<dev_> witam
<Monter> 3Siema
<sysek> jol def
<gjm> /dev/null ?
<sysek> ANGEL OF DEF
<DEV^> ktoś by może poradził, potrzeba mi lapka jakiegoś do devienia ;P (programowania) może ktoś z was by polecił
<Monter> A co chcesz programować, jakieś potężne programy?
<DEV^> piszę aplikacje na Androida, czasem na zlecenie w C/C++ Java
<gjm> no to nie potrzebujesz niczego mega wypasionego
<DEV^> więc nie za bardzo gigantyczne appy
<gjm> chociaż do javy ? :>
<gjm> DEV^: a jak fundusze?
<DEV^> gjm: około 2000-2500zł
<DEV^> mało funduszy bo na mieszkanie sporo poszło ;P
<gjm> i masz zamair kupić za to lapka tylko do kodzenia?
<DEV^> sporo nie wymagam
<gjm> ale przecież nie ma lapków specjalnie dla programistów
<sysek> nonie
<sysek> :o
<gjm> to zależy wyłącznie od ciebie
<gjm> jaki będzie dla ciebie najwygodniejszy
<sysek> na kazdym lapku przecie mozesz pisac progzy na robota
<Monter> I internet musi ejszcze kupić ; p
<DEV^> coś nie pykło z tym webchatem
<mati75> Monter: ++
<DEV^> zastanawiałem się na razie nad Lenovo Ideapad G550 i HP 620
<gjm> DEV^: polecam jakiegoś thinkpad'a
<gjm> nie do zajechania
<DEV^> no thinkpady trochę kosztują
<sysek> DEV^: kup ipada
<DEV^> sysek: na tym nie da się programować
<sysek> DEV^: wszystko sie da !:P
<gjm> sysek: ipad fajna rzecz
<mati75> przecież to cienizny
<gjm> jeszcze mogliby telefon w to wsadzić ;>
<mati75> normalnie nic nie skompiluje dużego
<sysek> gjm: sie nie martw o to, w marcu bedzie konferencja appla nt ipada 2
<DEV^> mati75: co byś polecił może, jakąś maszynkę, ja się na sprzęcie całkowicie nie znam, mam PC a że działa bo działa ;)
<mati75> DEV^: budżet?
<DEV^> mati75: 2000-2500zł
<DEV^> ale widzę że w tych cenach same podobne maszyny są, więc może coś do 4000zł się weźmie, i tak to będzie moje miejsce pracy więc mogę na raty strzelić
<DEV^> mati75: http://allegro.pl/biznesowy-asus-b53j-b53-i5-520m-hd5470-win-7-pro-i1465434498.html
<mati75> http://allegro.pl/lenovo-z560-i3-370m-6gb-500gb-gf310m-1gb-windows-7-i1458677616.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4b8mwj4> (at allegro.pl)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4dde7vz> (at allegro.pl)
<mati75> ja bym asusa nie kupował
<mati75> raz popełniłem ten błąd
<gjm> thinkpad!
<Guest59697> Czy ktos z tu obecnych uzywa vimperatora?
<Natasza> gjm: Twój Starszy!
<mati75> http://allegro.pl/samsung-rf510-i5-460m-4g-500g-gt330m-w7hp64-bt-i1480917028.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69hnshw> (at allegro.pl)
<Mhrok> bry!
<DEV^> mati75: ten asus b53 jakoś dobrze wygląda, jak czytam jego test na notebookcheck nawet przyzwoity jest
<DEV^> mati75: tego lenovo zaraz testy poczytam
<mati75> kiepskie ma zawiasy matrycy
<DEV^> mati75: ten asusik?
<mikexcr> jak lenovo to tylko t510i :)
<mati75> DEV^: lenovo
<DEV^> mati75: jakoś ten b53 do thinkpadów solidnością nawiązuje
<DEV^> mati75: tp za 4000zł może jakiegoś znajdę dobrego, ale wnętrze to on raczej z powiewem nowości mieć nie będzie
<qrq> Witam
<DEV^> dobra, kupię tego ASUS B53
<DEV^> dzięki za pomoc
<gjm> mógł chociaż piwo postawić
<gjm> ;/
<qrq> Ktoś wie jak ustawić w firefoxie  " auto ssl when avaliable" ?
<qrq> Jak nie ma takiej lub podobnej opcji to mogą sobie tą przeglądarkę wsadzić :)
<Mhrok> Coś mnie napadło, żeby popisać trochę na forum ubuntu :D
<sysek> gjm: piwo ble
<mikexcr> hahaha
<mikexcr> thinkpad t510i ma i5 na pokładzie ;d
<mikexcr> < DEV^> mati75: tp za 4000zł może jakiegoś znajdę dobrego, ale wnętrze to on raczej z powiewem nowości mieć nie będzie
<mikexcr> ludzie kurwa komentują na tematy, które są im obce ;)
<mati75> mikexcr: yep
<mikexcr> w życiu nie miałem innego laptopa niż thinkpada
<mikexcr> już chyba z 5
<mikexcr> albo 6
<qrq> Z podświetlaną klawiaturą?
<mikexcr> jeden nie miał lampki nad matrycą
<mikexcr> SL500
<mikexcr> reszta ma
<mikexcr> aktualne dwa też mają
<qrq> Ale czekaj
<qrq> To jest stary IBM-owski?
<mikexcr> sl500 made in taiwan by lenovo
<mikexcr> ;)
<qrq> No to dziękuję :D
<mikexcr> rdzennego IBMa miałem tylko T22, T40 i bodaj T60
<mikexcr> SL500 było złem
<mikexcr> mam teraz R61 i X60s
<mikexcr> i są mega solidne
<mikexcr> chyba z początku kiedy lenovo zaczęło je produkować
<mikexcr> jeszcze resztki po IBM są ;p
<qrq> Solidne to są  Toughbooki
<qrq> :D
<Matan[M]> hp teraz ssie tak powiem, więcej w nich LG i przegrzania niż solidności
<qrq> I tak większość rozsądnych ludzi pracuje na mac'ach
<qrq> mac'ach :D
<Matan[M]> na macach nie ma narzędzi
<Matan[M]> na macach tylko aplikacje na iphone można pisać ;)
<mikexcr> macbooki są przereklamowane
<mikexcr> ładne
<mikexcr> ale to wszystko
<qrq> Wiedziałem :D
<qrq> Że ktoś to powie :)
<mikexcr> no co
<mikexcr> to prawda
<mikexcr> no przyznam się
<mikexcr> raz sobie kupiłem powerbooka g4 17"
<mikexcr> i postawiłem tam linuksa
<mikexcr> bo był ładny ;)
<mikexcr> i marzyło mi się 17"
<Matan[M]> plexi i bebechy ze standardowego lapka a cena jak za samochód
<qrq> Więc proszę powiedzieć mi jaki system jest bardziej multimedialny i funkcjonalny
<mikexcr> windows
<Matan[M]> dos 6.22
<qrq> Taa , szczególnie na koncertach
<Matan[M]> i amigaos
<mikexcr> jezu
<mikexcr> qrq: po to są różne systemy, żeby było do odpowiednich zastosowań
<Matan[M]> muzyka z modków i xm rulez
<mikexcr> Matan[M] jak zawsze na temat odpowiada
<Matan[M]> mikexcr: czasem trzeba
<gjm> qrq: a czego potrzebujesz?
<qrq> Ja oprócz pluginu do firefoxa który wymusza ssl lub tls to nic :)
<qrq> Lub jakiejś pomocy żeby ustawić to w about:config
<gjm> a, to nie wiem. ale coś o muzyce gadaliście
<mikexcr> ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenie z SSD w lapkach?
<Matan[M]> wie ktoś z was gdzie można darmową domenę dorwać?
<qrq> ovh chyba
<Natasza> Matan[M]: az.pl?
<Matan[M]> Natasza: coś krótszego .org .xorg .net .pl .com
<Natasza> Matan[M]: pl za free na rok potem 123 zł
<Mhrok> ja mam w az.pl moje mhroczny.eu i jestem zadowolony
<qrq> Nie ma nic za darmo :)
 * sysek ziewa
<Mhrok> 61zł zapłaciłem za drugi rok zdaje się
<Matan[M]> .org bym zakupił za 30zł/rok
<Matan[M]> ale zrzutę na kanale bym musiał zrobić
<jacekowski> mikexcr: no ssd sa male i drogie
<jacekowski> mikexcr: a jak kupisz tani to bedzie maly i wolny
<mikexcr> jacekowski: intel x25-m ;]
<mikexcr> 80gb
<mikexcr> ciekaw jestem, czy on pójdzie na laptoku
<Diabelko> mikexcr: weź sobie Corsaira, ostatnio widziałem fajnego na PCI-E 500 zapisu, 700 odczytu
<Diabelko> tylko 7 tysięcy kosztował
<mikexcr> bo wiem, że ta seria jest w serwerach wykorzystywana
<Diabelko> 500GB miał
<mikexcr> Diabelko: ... wiem o co Tobie chodzi
<mikexcr> Diabelko: używamy takich w robocie
<Diabelko> hartkor
<Diabelko> Chciałbym taki mieć
<Diabelko> system ładowałby się w 5 sekund
<mikexcr> niekoniecznie
<mikexcr> są procedury/funkcje, które zależą od procesora/ramu ;)
<mikexcr> jacekowski: ^
<Diabelko> No zgadza się, ale skoro byłoby mnie stać na taki dysk to byłoby mnie również stać na procesor z 6 rdzeniami i 12GB ramu
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: słyszałeś o Nokii N950? ja się znowu zastanawiam czy nie kontynuować prac nad moim appem na MeeGo
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: no to tani
<jacekowski> mikexcr: no to tani
<jacekowski> mikexcr: jak x25-e bierz
<syngress> need help - http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2
<syngress> po kompilacji dostałem taki komunikat
<syngress> make[3]: *** [drivers/staging/built-in.o] Błąd 1
<syngress> make[2]: *** [drivers/staging] Błąd 2
<syngress> make[1]: *** [drivers] Błąd 2
<syngress> make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.37.2'
<syngress> make: *** [debian/stamp/build/kernel] Błąd 2
<syngress> zaczyna się tu -> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2
<mikexcr> jacekowski: x25-m za 600zl 80gb
<syngress> zaczyna się tu -> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<syngress> o
<mikexcr> syngress: a jakies wcześniejsze mesgi z kompilacji?
<syngress> nie pluł błędów .. nie chce stworzyć 2 plików *.deb
<jacekowski> pokaz calosc
<kenay> Witam
<syngress> jacekowski: szukam bełędów - zrobie jeszcze jeden menuconfig jesli je znajde - czy ten sposob kompilacji z podanej strony jest ok ??
<jacekowski> make
<jacekowski> make install
<jacekowski> i tyle
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłl
<ntat> make install, ktoś tego w ogóle używa?
<firemark> ntat: ja używam
<Psotnick> yyy... tak
<firemark> ntat: lepsze od pedalskiego cmake .
<firemark> przynajmniej masz pewnie że zadziała <:
<ntat> to nie lepie paczkę zrobić i mieć świety spokój z porządkiem w systemie a nie trzymać konfigi, żeby potem móc odinstalować
<firemark> ntat: rzuć paczkę deb na inną maszynę
<firemark> ntat: z 64 bit na 32 czy zgroza arm <:
<ntat> firemark, no skompiluj i stwórz paczkę na 64
<Nerihsa> ktos wie jak (nie placac) ominac limity na chomikuj? :<
<firemark> Nerihsa: jak znajdziesz to daj znać
<firemark> ntat: ubuntufagowcu, ach
<Nerihsa> firemark: nie haskelluj mi tu
<firemark> Nerihsa: com?
<ntat> firemark, już widzę, jaki masz porządek podczas aktualizacji wszystkich programów, które instalowałeś z make install
<firemark> ntat: gentoo , portage.
<Monter> Witam wszystkich tu zebranych
<firemark> ntat: a jak coś jest nie tak to instaluję do /usr/local i nie ma problemów
<sysek> o ktos uzywa gentoo :o
<syngress> mam coś takiego :
<syngress> In file included from drivers/mca/mca-legacy.c:31:
<syngress> include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"
<ntat> firemark, wolny wybór, ale po co nosić zakupy w rękach, jak ktoś wymyślił torbę:]
<firemark> ntat: by patchować np.
<firemark> ntat: w twoim wypadku wygląda to tak, że należy poczekać na nowszą wersję.
<ntat> firemark, niekoniecznie, jak nie ma nowej paczki a zależy mi żeby mieć to sam ją sobie robię
<ntat> mi chodzi tylko o sam sposób instalacji
<firemark> ntat: normalny jest.
<ntat> ale zarządzanie nim już nie:]
<firemark> to rm i jedziesz :P
<kklimonda> syngress: no masz
<firemark> jak tak ci zależy!
<kklimonda> syngress: to ostrzeżenie, nie błąd - nie wpływa na kompilację
<syngress> ok jest już więcej
<syngress> wyłapie wszystko wkleje na wklej.org
<ntat> firemark, dziękuję za takie randez vous po katalogach w poszukiwaniu plików do usunięcia
<ntat> chyba, że sobie zostawisz konfig, ale to też trzeba je gdzieś sobie składować
<firemark> ntat: sądzę że masz 400mb dysk??
<ntat> firemark, nie. Dlaczego?
<firemark> to w czym problem składować
<syngress> kklimonda: o co kaman z please move your driver to the new sysfs api ?
<ntat> firemark, w komforcie pracy
<firemark> no jak chcesz
<orzelnik> bry
<kklimonda> syngress: sterownik używa starego api, które w końcu zostanie usunięte
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak lamanie api pod linuxem
<kklimonda> ano
<Enlik> Widzialem dyskusje na Twitterze, ktos (dev dystrybucji) zwrocil uwage komus od jądra, ze nawet w stabilnych wydaniach są takie zmiany, to on coś że ma przeczytać stable api nonsense i żeby w takim razie nie używał Linuksa
<syngress> http://wklej.org/id/482892/ - nagle przy driverach dostał kota i zatrzymał proces
<kklimonda> spory bałagan w tych sterowniach
<kklimonda> sterownikach nawet
<Enlik> Sterowniach :)
<Enlik> Jak go nie potrzebujesz, wywal z konfiguracji - a w ogole to katalog staging, jeśli się nie mylę są tu „rozwojowe” śmieci
<kklimonda> syngress: po co budujesz nowy kernel, ze sterownikami ze staging?
<syngress> kklimonda: powoli, minie sporo czasu zanim uszczuple jądro do maksimum .. Zrobie mu raz jeszcze config'a powywalam to co powoduje balagan
<kklimonda> syngress: ale po co?
<Enlik> Ale tu nie chodzi o uszczuplanie do minimum
<syngress> kklimonda: nie istotne, istotne żeby działało ..
<kklimonda> Ubuntu ma tyle sposobów na dostanie nowszych sterowników, albo w ogóle nowszego kernela że nie widzę powodu budować swojego
<kklimonda> chyba, że po to by się nauczyć
<sysek> :o
<jacekowski> kklimonda: wydajnosc
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie chciało mi się dopisywać, że jak będziesz kiedyś potrzebował kompilować kernel by podkręcić wydajność, to nauczysz się tego w 2-3 godziny, więc nie ma sensu uczyć się na zapas. Ale mi się odechciało pisać - myślalem, że nie przeczytasz ;}
<syngress> zawsze jest sens uczyć się na zapas - to cię nic nie kosztuje "czas nie istnieje - to wymysł człowieka :D ;)"
<gjm> Konversation. fuj
<ari-tczew> gjm: konversation rox
<gjm> k* sux
<gjm> a kde w ogóle
<Barthalion> gjm* sux
<Barthalion> fuj
<gjm> Barthalion: dzięki
<Barthalion> Proszę
<socks> Cześć,podczas kompilacji pewnego softu dostaję błąd "undefined reference to `SOCKSbind' " jak go mogę naprawić?
<gjm> socks: może coś więcej powiesz
<gjm> jaki to soft?
<socks> SS5
<socks> ss5-3.8.5/src/SS5Server.c:235: undefined reference to `SOCKSbind'
<gjm> nie siedzę u Ciebie przy komputerze. powiedz coś więcej
<socks> ./configure a potem "make" i wyskakuje właśnie ten błąd z linijki powyższej
<gjm> sprawdź readme i wyczytaj czego potrzebuje i zobacz czy masz wszystko
<socks> Ej,takich podstaw mi nie musisz mówić bo je znam,i jeżeli by to było napisane to bym się was nie pytał ;S
<socks> gjm:
<socks> a więc masz jakieś propozycje?
<gjm> socks: niestety nie
<gjm> Barthalion: może byś pomógł
<Barthalion> gjm: Wybacz, jestem za cienki, mam tylko Minta :(
<gjm> Barthalion: jaki ty jesteś złośliwy
<socks> Barthalion:
<socks> a czy to ważne jaki OS? :)
<gjm> socks: nie słuchaj go
<gjm> bełkocze
<Caemyr> socks: moze byc wazne
<gjm> Caemyr: ale Barthowi nie o to chodziło
<socks> no przecież nie szukam pomocy dla fbsd na kanale ubuntu ;-D
<gjm> socks: co to za soft. może coś więcej? nie ma go w repo?
<Caemyr> socks: a googla probowales?
<socks> Caemyr: próbowałem
<socks> gjm: SS5 <= tak się nazywa
<Caemyr> socks: i?
<gjm> Caemyr: Socks5 server
<socks> i zawiódł mnie wujek google :<
<gjm> socks: znalazłem jedno repo
<socks> gjm: a możesz pokazać?
<Caemyr> socks: sprawdzilbym wpierw czy masz socks w libach
<Caemyr> moze warto byloby zaciagnac
<Caemyr> jak nie ma
<gjm> socks: ppa:grexk/ppa
<gjm> socks: jak dodać repo wiesz?
<gjm> chyba nie wiedział ;p
<ubuntu> witam
<gjm> witaj ubuntu
<ubuntu> mam problem w ubuntu 10.10 PL
<gjm> masz problem z nickiem
<PoKrAk> szaki problem ?
<ubuntu> jak chcę wejść na partycję przez Miejsca to otwiera mi się smplayer
<ubuntu> jak to zmienić?
<PoKrAk> załanczam myslenie moment
<PoKrAk> nautilus action configuration tool obllokaj
<PoKrAk> jeszcze patrze
<Enlik> PoKrAk: zał_ą_czam!!!! :)
<Enlik> (podobnież się wymawia)
<PoKrAk> Enlik: to nie konkur polszczyny a ja mam dyortografie i za stary jestem na  przyuczanie
<Enlik> PoKrAk: człowiek sie uczy całe życie
<PoKrAk> ponoc lecz w rzypadku ortografii to irc jest ostatnia rzecza co mi zabiera sen z powiek :P
<Enlik> Hehe
<ubuntu> nie mogę nic instalować ani kasować, zaraz prześlę zrzut ekranu
<ubuntu> http://vlep.pl/7gxcas.png
<ubuntu> mam ubuntu od 2 dni także proszę o wyrozumiałość
<PoKrAk> hmmmm depkg-reconfigure potraktowac apt demona
<ubuntu> łoptologicznie proszę
<ubuntu> w terminalu to wpisać?
<Memphis> ok zmieniłem nick :P
<gjm> Memphis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<gjm> enter
<Enlik> Ten błąd ostani może byc kluczowy
<gjm> i hasło
<gjm> w terminalu
<Enlik> Wasn't … ntfs-config package.
<Enlik> gjm: dpkg-reconfigure <pakiet>, IMO
<gjm> ja nie mam tego pakietu i żyje
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś, czy jest do irssi skrypt, który pokazuje listę kanałów tak jak w np. XChacie?
<gjm> a skoro on ma ubu od 2 dni to nie wiem
<gjm> Psotnick: nicklist.pl
<gjm> w gugl
<gjm> Psotnick: a nie. pomyłka
<Psotnick> gjm: kanałów nie nicków na kanale ;_
<gjm> to lista nicków
<Psotnick> ;)
<gjm> zonk
<Enlik> Psotnick: listę kanałów, na ktorych jestes czy ogolnie? Jesli to drugie, nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej niz okienko w ncurses, jak mialoby to niby wyglądać analogicznie do tego w xchacie
<Psotnick> Enlik: chodzi mi o listę kanałów na których jestem, tak jak w XChacie jest defaultowo po lewej stronie, dobrze by było jakby się jeszcze podświetlały na różne kolory czy jakoś inaczej się oznaczały
<Enlik> Psotnick: podświetlają się numerki, a co do listy, ja używam /window list - pokazuje okna i aktywny na nich kanał/coś
<Psotnick> Enlik: wolałbym coś jak na tym:http://www.weechat.org/screenshots/weechat_2009-08-03_kron4eg.png/ screenie
<Psotnick> tyle, że chyba będę miał dostęp tylko do irssi ;/
<Enlik> O, niezłe - tylko wymaga szerszego okienka terminala ;]
<Memphis> ok błąd już się nie pojawia, po skasowaniu smplayer partycje otwierają się normalnie, po ponownym zainstalowaniu znowu otwiera się smplayer zamiast partycje.
<Memphis> co mam zrobić w tym nautilus action configuration tool?
<Enlik> Psotnick: takie cos jest na starcie czy z jakimś czymś? Wygląda ciekawie
<Psotnick> nie mam pojęcia ;/
<Psotnick> Enlik: i jeszcze jakieś sprawdzanie pisowni by się przydało
<Enlik> Memphis: nie znam ww. narzędzia, ale spróbuj kliknąć w Nau prawym na dowolny katalog i tam wybrać, by katalogi otwierały się w Nautilusie - jakiś czam temu takie coś komuś doradziłem i mu pomogło
<Enlik> Psotnick: a to wydaje mi się, że jest - jeśli nie w standardzie, popatrz na irssi.org → skrypty
<Psotnick> patrzyłem ;)
<Psotnick> ale spellcheck.pl jest o kant dupy potłuc
<Enlik> ;[
<Enlik> ekg2 ma coś CHYBA wbudowane
<Enlik> Jest jedzcze spell.pl
<Psotnick> też nie działa ;D
<Psotnick> a nie chce mi się z nim użerać
<Psotnick> bo pewnie nie będzie działał tak jak chcę
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> niezła domena
<Memphis> Enlik: mam w Nautilius dodawać w "Folders" te partycje? Bo jak tak to nie działa niestety. Chyba, że da się jakoś dodać na stałe skróty do partycji a pulpit bo po każdym restarcie znikają. Z tych na pulpicie partycje otwierają się ok
<Memphis> na pulpit*
<Enlik> Memphis: chodzilo mi o klik PPM na ikonce katalogu w Nautilusie i tam gdzieś wybrać jeszcze raz, by sie w nim otwieraly
<Memphis> http://vlep.pl/3tbwqh.png
<Memphis> jak wejść do tego atalogu?
<Memphis> katalogu*
<mikexcr> jacekowski: ping
<Memphis> jak wchodzę przez folders do katalogu i klikam na partycję PPM to mam tylko "usuń" i "zmień nazwę"
<Enlik> Spróbuj „otwórz za pomocą inszego programu”
<Memphis> w moim komputerze klikając na partycję PPM? robiłem tak na początku, nic nie dało:/
<Memphis> zmieniałem na "otwórz katalog", "przeglądarka plików" i jest to samo
<Enlik> Klikając na katalog „P”prawym „P”rzyciskiem „M”yszy
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> Pisałem nieskrotowo chyba wyżej
<Enlik> A dobr
<Enlik> Ale to na partycję, sprobuj ikonkę np. Dokumenty, tam może zaznacz „Zapamiętanie tego programu ...”
<Memphis> robiłem tak
<Enlik> Jeśli to nie zadziała to nie wiem, bo raz dla kogoś działalo - a odpowiedzi się w Internecie cieżko doszukać. Źle to jest zrobione, problemy rodzi. Można też sprobowac wyedytować jakiś plik lub sprobowac czymś mądzejszym niż Nautilus zaznaczyc otwierane pliki dla typu katalog
<Enlik> OK
<Memphis> to może inaczej
<Memphis> jak zachować skróty partycji na pulpicie na stałe?
<Memphis> bo jak mam na pulpicie to się otwierają prawidłowo
<Memphis> po restarcie laptopa znikają...
<Enlik> Ta... xdg-open Dokumenty otwiera mi to w przegladace WWW. Viva le freedesktop itp.
<Memphis> łopatologicznie proszę :P
<Memphis> da się zrobić tak jak windowsie skróty partycji na pulpicie?
<Memphis> w internecie widziałem, że wiele osób miało z tym problemy w ubuntu
<Enlik> Kij wie, czy GNOME (nie mam) lub Nau na to pozwala
<mikexcr> skrot sie robi jak jest montowany przez gnome automount
<Diabelko> sam się robi przy montażu
<Diabelko> no
<Memphis> sposoby, które tam były albo nie działy albo nie wiedziałem jak sie za nie zabrać bo były pisane z myślą dla średniozaawansowanych a nie początkujących
<Memphis> no dobra jest zamontowany, sam sie robi po otworzeniu partycji ale znika po restarci kompa
<Diabelko> i tak się tam nie dostaniesz bez montażu
<Enlik> Możesz zrobić aktywator
<Enlik> Masz taki program jak udisks? Wpisz: which udisks
<Enlik> (chociaż to dobrze zrobili, bo możńa używać /dev/...)
<Memphis> jak wpisuje w centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu to pokazuje mi sie program Disk Utility
<Memphis> to ten sam program?
<sysek> :O
<Enlik> Chyba nie, wpisz w terminalu ww. polecenie, a jeśli sie boisz, ze Ci zje chomika, „man which”
<Enlik> s/Chyba //
<BlessJah> Enlik: nie widziałeś tabliczki dragons be there? niczemu się nie dziw xD
<Memphis> /usr/bin/udisks
<Memphis> takie cos sie wyswietlilo
<Memphis> czyli chyba jest:P
<BlessJah> po 5 minutach uruchamiania sie livecd skillowalem proces najbardziej zracy proca, okazalo sie ze sie instalator zawiesil
<Enlik> :f
<Enlik> Memphis: no to zrób aktywator (PPM itd.), wpisz tam: udisks --mount /dev/sdaNRPARTYCJI
<Enlik> U mnie to (wklepane w konsoli) działczy
<Enlik> A cóż mi tam Dropbox syncuje
<Memphis> PPM na pulpicie>utwórz aktywator?
<BlessJah> jak wydobyc z routera aktualna tablice arp?
<PoKrAk> w gui nie masz wyswietlonej ??
<BlessJah> nie moj router?
<BlessJah> to zdalny serwer i zdalny router, chce wydebic tablice arp a potem bede z nia robil brzydkie rzeczy
<Memphis> znalazlem rozwiazanie
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: przechwycic hasło do routera i sobie zobaczyc
<PoKrAk> a zawsze mozesz cały ruch przepuscic przez siebie a dopiero pozniej na router
<Memphis> PPM na partycje>właściwości> otwieranie > Otwórz katalog bo miałem SmPlayer
<Memphis> :)
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: ssl a nie chce sie bawic w mitm bo po dupie dostane
<BlessJah> tablice arp moge teoretycznie poznac dostatecznie dlugo nasluchujac tego co do mnie przychodzi
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: i co ze ssl tez mozna monkey in the middle i po krzyku
<BlessJah> szczegolnie broadcastow
<Memphis> mógłby ktoś łopatologicznie wyjaśnić jak zrobić skrót/aktywator partycji na pulpicie?
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: a co chcesz dokladnie uzyskac
<PoKrAk> ?
<BlessJah> monkey in the middle? znaczy duza ilosc malp walaca losowo w klawisze trafi w koncu haslo?
<Memphis> co trzeba wpisać w poleceniu?
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: chce poznac aktualna tablice arp routera
<PoKrAk> nie poczytaj
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: beda w niej IP i mac hostow obecnie w sieci, a takze tych ktore maja wpisy w arp na sztywno
<PoKrAk> Memphis: wpisujesz polecenie jakie chcesz wykonac i dajesz ze ma wykonac w terminalu
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: jestes w tej sieci ?
<BlessJah> tak
<PoKrAk> jak tak to discover ip i masz wsio
<PoKrAk> nmap albo bylejaki skaner sieci pod winde
<BlessJah> nie chce skanowac
<BlessJah> jest tam chyba ids, poza tym czesc zakresow jest ukryta wiec mialbym zbyt duzo do skanowania
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: to kombinuj
<PoKrAk> ta a admin jest paranoikiem
<Enlik> Memphis: niezle rozw., moze sie przydac
<BlessJah> nie jest
<BlessJah> ale dobry ids nie jest zly
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: ta odrazu cie nie zablokuje
<BlessJah> a siec dyrektorska nie powinna byc ogolnodostepna
<PoKrAk> da warninga ot co
<Enlik> Memphis: wybierz z listy „Otwórz katalog”
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: ja juz siec skanowalem i wiem jak dlugo to trwa
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: chwila moment jak skanujesz jedna klase
<BlessJah> poza tym dwie żółte dają czerwoną
<PoKrAk> chyba ze BlessJah  ok to kombinuj po swojemu
<PoKrAk> ale powiem ci ze skanowałem o wiele lepsze sieci i nawet nikt nie mruknoł
<BlessJah> glupi nmap
<BlessJah> wyklada sie na samym sobie
<PoKrAk> moze user cos zawinił ??
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: jak inaczej mam przeskanowac zakres w ktorym sie znajduje?
<PoKrAk> man nmap ?
<BlessJah> tak, man nmap
<BlessJah> dałem mu -sn żeby pingiem leciał
<PoKrAk> heh http://nmap.org/man/pl/man-host-discovery.html poczytaj
<PoKrAk> -sP (Skanowanie Ping)
<BlessJah> w takim razie mam bsd nmap
<BlessJah> In previous releases of Nmap, -sn was known as -sP..
<BlessJah> bsd nmap albo nowe nmap
<syngress> Panowie po kompilacji i instalacji jajka wywala mi cały system - pisze że nie może odnaleźć partycji / - /home - /var - /boot - jest nieobecna lub niegotowa :-/
<kklimonda> źle skompilowałeś
<syngress> coś spierdzieliłem :(
<kklimonda> ano
<dweller> pewnie kontrolera ata nie dałeś
<dweller> albo systemu plików
<dweller> albo jednego i drugiego i nie masz initrd
<Diabelko> Jest tu jakiś specjalista od teorii dźwięku? Mam strasznie dupne pytania do zrobienia.
<BlessJah> teoria dźwięku???
<syngress> dzięki - przynajmniej wiem gdzie szukać - jeszcze raz config
<Diabelko> BlessJah: 6.       Dlaczego dźwięk o tej samej wysokości grany na gitarze i na flecie brzmi inaczej?
<Diabelko> mniej więcej tego typu.
<qermit> Diabelko: skład harmonicznych (i nie tylko)
<Diabelko> no wiesz, o składzie harmonicznych dawno myślałem, ale mnie udupi jak jej wszystkich możliwości nie napiszę
<qermit> Diabelko: spierdalaj do książek
<BlessJah> co studiujesz?
<qermit> BlessJah: w gimnazium sie studiuje?
<Diabelko> nic nie studiuję
<BlessJah> uuu
<BlessJah> to macie fajną nauczycielkę
<Diabelko> qermit: w podstawówce.
<Diabelko> qermit: w książce od tego zjebanego przedmiotu nic nie ma ;f
<BlessJah> qermit: dźwięk jest dopiero w liceum jesli idzie o fale etc
<Diabelko> to nie jest fizyka jeśli o to chodzi :>
<BlessJah> ano chyba ze tak
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ale mam fajne w ogóle polecenia na te multimedia
<Diabelko> Różne rzeczy, np. ostatnio znać teorię geometrii różniczkowej żeby jej wyjaśnić co to obwiednia
<qermit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guitar_harmonics
<qermit> Diabelko: ^^
<gtriderxc> wie  ktoś moze co to jest pairing record?
<sysek> jestem pro
<sysek> mam na koncie
<sysek> uwaga
<sysek> 13.37
<gtriderxc> There is no Ubuntu One pairing record.
<Psotnick> sysek: ale w banku, czy na pre-paidzie jakimś?
<BlessJah> sysek: przemnoz to przez pi
<sysek> Psotnick: w banku :D
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: zajrzyj na #ubuntuone
<gtriderxc> no tak ale
<gtriderxc> co to jest ten record
<gtriderxc> a ok
<gtriderxc> w sesie pokój:)
<gtriderxc> dzieki
<kklimonda> to jest część desktopcouch oidp
<kklimonda> rekord jest potrzebny by móc połączyć się z desktopcouch na serwerach ubuntu1
<gtriderxc> ok, zaraz spróbuję to jakos ugryźć
<gtriderxc> jedne stribg mi został i będzie One przetłumaczone
<gtriderxc> *string
<syngress> kklimonda: Zerkniesz ? http://wklej.org/id/483151/txt/
<syngress> przy kompilacji wypluło baaaardzo długi komunikat
<Natasza> syngress: make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y tak daj ;d
<kklimonda> syngress: nie wiem - może wyłączyłeś coś czego nie powinieneś?
<manishe> siemak
<syngress> ok google powiedziało - ignoruj !!! :>
<xelister> jaki hosting oferuje dobre ceny i wysoki uptime
<xelister> cos jak home.pl ale z SCP zamiast lamerskiego FTP
<xelister> chodzi o serwer www+mail+mysql (ew pgsql) z panelem admina, domentami itd
<shiira> unixstorm.org
<xelister> ok czytam sobie fora, home.pl nie jest zbyt stabilne? brr
<kklimonda> musisz zdefiniować "zbyt stabilne"
<kklimonda> dla większości zastosowań się nadaje
<xelister> ok to moze inaczej:  BARDZO stabilny serwer www+email (99% uptime oraz nigdy nie odsyla zadnych 500 serwer oveload itd). Zakup domen, panel do subdomen/emaila/itd. Opcja zakupu rapidSSL.  Wgrywanie po ssh/scp.  Mile widziana opcja shella np aby z svn/git pobierac pliki.  I cena sensowna ;) co polecacie
<Psotnick> xelister: linuxpl.com?
<jacekowski> mikexcr: pong
<jacekowski> zza duzo chcez
<jacekowski> a ssl to jeszcze wiecej chcesz
<jacekowski> ja mam wlasny
<jacekowski>  19:30:12 up 159 days,  2:56,  3 users,  load average: 0.57, 0.33, 0.25
<xelister> jacekowski: jak za duzo chce? to jest smieszny maly serwer dla znajomego, normalnie siedze na dedykach
<kklimonda> swoją drogą uptime != dostępność
<jacekowski> ale sam fakt ze on chce tanio, www, ssh, ssl, domeny, mail,
<xelister> kklimonda: racja, chodzi o to zeby strona byla w pelni dostepna (nie bardzo ciezka)
<jacekowski> same certy do ssl wyjda ci wiecej niz chcesz za to zaplacic
<xelister> a ile chce za to zaplacic?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<xelister> :>
<jacekowski> ale podejrzewam ze mniej niz certy do ssl kosztuja
<ari-tczew> xelister: może jakiś mały dedyk
<jacekowski> ja za mojego wildcard dalem ponad 400pln
<xelister> rapidssl kosztuje 200 pln (z home.pl), a za hosting na rok spodziewam sie zaplacic wiecej
<jacekowski> drogie to home
<xelister> ari-tczew: a juz mam dedy, ale nie chce mi sie wszystkiego ustawiac dla znajomego wlasciwie (apache, email, antyspam.. domeny... subdomeny.. jeszcze security/backup itd)
<xelister> hmm wlasciwie nie ustawialem jeszce emaila tak od zera..
<xelister> prosto jest ustawic emaila na debianie?  ale tak w miare solidnie tzn podstawowy antyspam jakis
<xelister> na imap
<xelister> z SSL oczywiscie
<kklimonda> prosto
<xelister> a zabezpieczyc to wszystko?
<jacekowski> a co tam jest do zabezpieczania
<jacekowski> to trzeba pilnowac zeby aktualne bylo
<xelister> ostatnio jak widzialem zwyklego apache na debianie (czy tez centos?) to zdazylo mu sie chwycic jakiegos worma. to nie byl blad w skryptach zdaje sie
<jacekowski> no to trzeba pilnowac zeby bylo aktualne
<xelister> bylo
<ari-tczew> xelister: bez dostepu ssh to hostit.pl polecam
<xelister> e tam pilnowac, cron i juz
<xelister> w sumie to wygodnie jest meic taki gotowy hosting... fajny panel, klikasz i masz (sub)domene czy skrzynke email/alias/spam...
<CzlowieczaQ> Czesc. Znacie moze jakiegos pasjansa ladnego?
<xelister> moze AisleRiot ? jest default na ubuntu
<xelister> tam chyba tez jest pasjans
<bt4> re
<CzlowieczaQ> wiem, wiem, ale jeszcze jakies moze sa fajne?
<xelister> ok... a tak:  nie wazny shell,  email+www+mysql+(sub)domeny, wszystko w dobrym panelu admina (np directadmin?) z latwym tworzeniem kont email/sftp,(sub)domen.  w SFTP lub lepiej scp.  Opcja zakupu SSL nie drogo i domen.
<Diabelko> CzlowieczaQ: włącz sobie menedżer pakietów graficzny i tam poszukaj gier karcianych
<CzlowieczaQ> Ok dzieki bardzo
<CzlowieczaQ> A jeszcze moze takie pytanie jesli mozna. Znacie moze jakies obszerniejsze kursy c++ internetowe napisane przystepnym jezykiem?
<ozil> witam
<kklimonda> Thinking in C++ jest za darmo w pdf na stronie autora oidp
<Diabelko> CzlowieczaQ: z takich nie do konca legalnych do poszukania w pdf to jest Symfonia C++
<ozil> możecie mi powiedzieć jak instaluje się patch na jajko ?
<ozil> bo nigdy tego nie robiłem
<ozil> to jest po prostu plik patch
<CzlowieczaQ> to juz wole kupic chyba
<chuck> hej, jakim poleceniem mogę sprawdzić informacje o procesorze? model, taktowanie..
<gjm> chuck: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<chuck> o, dzięki - coś tam kojarzyłem, ale nie mogłem sobie za nic przypomnieć
<lukaszg> http://www.stickycomics.com/computer-update/ ^^
<sysek> lukaszg: old :D
<gjm> ale fajne. było na kwejku już bodajże
<lukaszg> sysek, widocznie kiedys przespałem :P
<gjm> ale kwejk ściąga co dobre
<sysek> no
<sysek> a pozniej ludzie wrzucaja na soup.io
<lukaszg> zrobie sobie chyba z tego wallpaper'a z tego i bede obserwował wrazenia jak ktos przyjdzie ;p
<sysek> haha :D
<lukaszg> ciekawe jak apple'owcy na to reagują ;p
<sysek> a nie wiem :D
<lukaszg> bo ms'owcy raczej mają aktualizcje off z wiadomych przyczyn ;p
<shiira> to jest sciema updaty w przciwienstwie do upgradu sa darmowe ;)
<lukaszg> krytyczne tez? ;p
<shiira> tja
<sysek> no
<kklimonda> a ja muszę powiedzieć, że już nie znam nikogo kto by nie miał oryginalnego Windowsa.
<sysek> jedynie upgrade z wersji na wersje jest platne
<Diabelko> lukaszg: bzdura
<Diabelko> msowcy nawet piraci mają już aktualizacje on, bo zjebali system
<chuck> e, no na windowsach to tylko niektóre update'y się omija ;)
<lukaszg> Diabelko, do czasu az wyszkoczy na pulpicie ze masz non-legal os?
<Diabelko> lukaszg: bzdura
<Diabelko> jest zjebany system sprawdzania legalności i nigdy takie rzeczy nie wyskakują :P
<Diabelko> ja mam automatyczną aktywację za 3 dni już od początku oficjalnego release W7
<lukaszg> ok, wiem ze tak było, ale juz od dawna nie zajmuje sie tym os'em wiec nie jestem juz w temacie tak do konca...
<BlessJah> hehe dwie instancje opery zezarly 1GB ramu
<Mhrok> BlessJah: co tam miałeś odpalone?
<BlessJah> hm... pierdylion tabów, do tego setka zdjęć i chyba jakiś film we flashu
<BlessJah> 50 tabów z czego 10 to screeny albo pulpity
<BlessJah> i nie ma flasha
<BlessJah> nie wiem ile było w drugiej instancji ale podobnie
<kklimonda> no to nie jest jakaś absurdalna ilość ramu jak na takie wykorzystanie przeglądarki :)
<BlessJah> nie jest
<BlessJah> jest to duzo, tylko tyle, przy czym 1GB pokazuje conky, top mowi o 500 mega i drugie tyle w cache i buforach
<BlessJah> absurdalna jest ilosc tabow ktore otwieram
<BlessJah> wiecej niz mam znajomych na nk xD
<ozil> witam
<ozil> jak mam zainstalować patch do  kernela 2.6.37.2 ze strony http://www.kernel.org/
<ozil> kwpolska jestem już
<jacekowski> musisz wlasny kernel kompilowac
<ozil> ls /usr/src
<ozil> linux-headers-2.6.35-22  linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<jacekowski> to nie jest takie proste
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale najpierw musi go spaczować
<jacekowski> i jak nie potrafisz zagogolac
<BlessJah> potem moze kompilowac
<jacekowski> to coz, z kernelem sobie nie poradzisz
<ozil> jacekowski wytłumaczysz mi jak mam to zrobić
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> google.pl
<BlessJah> o ile ma ofc kernel z paczem do pacza
<ju-rek> ozil: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html#EXTRACT-PATCH
<jacekowski> i google.com
<ozil> dziekuje
<ozil> bo nie mam dzwieku w laptopie
<ozil> i wyczytałem ze musze zrobić tak
<ozil> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2009-01/msg13820.html
<BlessJah> a bawiles sie wczesniej z alsą?
<ozil> tak już przeszukałem google
<ozil> i wogule
<BlessJah> przeszukać moze przeszukałeś
<BlessJah> ale na 99% nie potrzebujesz nowego kernela
<BlessJah> tylko zaladowac jakis modul albo odmutowac speaker w alsie
<ozil> odziwo alsamixer wykrywa karte i to jest popularny model
 * BlessJah moze sie zalozyc ze idzie o wyciszony kanal
<ozil> lspci
<ozil> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ozil> bawiłem się lasamixer i regulacją głośności gnome
<ozil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742413
<ozil> to też nie działa
<BlessJah> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<BlessJah> hehe jakas stara sesja w operze (chyba z instalacji archlinuksa jeszcze)
<ju-rek> ozil: jaka płyta główna? model
<ozil> to jest notebook hp pavilion dv 6700
<firemark> ktosiek: cześć ktosiek
<ktosiek> firemark: cześć firemark
<ozil> coś ci jeszcze podać ?
<firemark> ktosiek: tylko się do mnie nie przyznawaj : p
<ktosiek> firemark: ja cię nie znam, ale jak się witasz to odpowiem
<firemark> ktosiek: ok
<ju-rek> ozil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742413
<ju-rek> ostatni post
<ozil> podałem ci ten link wyrzej
<ozil> mówiłem że nie zadziałało
<ju-rek> bo pewnie coś żle zrobiłeś
<ozil> no trudno coś tu źle zrobić
<BlessJah> Fetching 31825 patches...
<ju-rek> ozil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jacekowski> ozil: naucz sie slownika ortograficznego najpierw
<gjm> jacekowski: jak można nauczyć się słownika?
<BlessJah> gjm: na pamięć, a jak?
<kklimonda> ozil: ten patch ma grubo ponad rok
<kklimonda> ba, ponad dwa lata
<ozil> do nowego kernela 2.6.37.2 ?
<kklimonda> ozil: na pewno już dawno w alsie wylądował - jak używasz w miarę nowego ubuntu (przynajmniej 10.04) to już powinieneś go mieć
<ozil> 10.10
<ju-rek> ozil: tak zrobiłeś jak w tym soun-howto?
<ju-rek> sound
<kklimonda> ozil: ten patch wchodził do 2.6.27, w 2.6.37 na pewno jest
<ozil> ok już robię tak jak w tym sound how-to
<ozil> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<ozil> Codec: Realtek ALC268
<ozil> Codec: Motorola Si3054
<kklimonda> ozil: możesz jeszcze spróbować zainstalować linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic (albo linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic-pae) i zobaczyć, czy zacznie działać
<ozil> a tam jest opisane do ACL260
<ozil> to dobrze będzie ?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> ozil: mówię - zainstaluj tą paczkę, zrób restart i zobacz czy będzie lepiej
<ozil> wiecie bo ja to pierwszy raz mam problem z dźwiękiem i trochę się w tym wszystkim pogubiłem dlatego zwracam się do was
<ozil> dobrze już instaluje
<ozil> to ktury mam zaistalować ten pae czy bez pae
<ozil> czy pierw pierwszy a jak nie pomoże to ten z pae potem
<kklimonda> zależy jaki masz kernel
<kklimonda> uname -r
<kklimonda> zwraca albo -generic albo -generic-pae
<kklimonda> pod to dopierasz odpowiednią paczkę
<ozil> 2.6.35-22-generic
<ozil> czyli ten pierwszy
<jacekowski> ozil: kurwa
<ozil> co ?
<jacekowski> ozil: zainwestuj w sprawdzanie pisowni
<gjm> ozil: wróciłeś do lamerów którzy nie potrafią Ci pomóc?
<ozil> dobrze będę pisał wolniej
<jacekowski> kklimonda: najpierw bylem grzeczny
<Dreadlish> czyżby historyczna chwila?
<gjm> kklimonda: mnie też kop. jego byś wyj*bał za te ortografy bezczelne
<ozil> kwpolska kazał mi przenieść się z kanału debiana na ubuntu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: strzel sobie ignore, to ci ulży
<Diabelko> haha, kwpolska sprytnie zrobił
<Diabelko> tam już wkurwiałeś
<gjm> ozil: a jak każe Ci wsadzić palec w tyłek? też wsadzisz?
<ozil> nie
<Dreadlish> priv/trollownia/whatever może lepiej?
<gjm> no widzisz
<ozil> no ale mam laptopa i muszę korzystać z windowsa po prostu nie chcę
<gjm> ozil: bo co?
<ozil> bo mi dźwięk w linuxie nie działa
<gjm> dlatego nie chcesz windowsa?
<ozil> ani filmu ani tv ani youtube
<Dreadlish> to zainstaluj alse <fpalm>
<BlessJah> ozil: jestes pewien ze go nie wyciszyles?
<ozil> chyba alsa jest instalowana z systemem
<ozil> tak
<gjm> ozil: na windowsie nie możesz oglądać filmików na yt?
<Dreadlish> ozil: no to wrzuć ossa <gosh>
<ozil> no tam moge
<ktosiek> ozil: wszystkie kanały na chama na max. w alsamixer
<gjm> ozil: to wracaj do windowsa
<ktosiek> i wszystko na unmute
<ozil> nie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: a co mu oss pomoże, poza namieszaniem w całym systemie?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: może przywróci mu dźwięk
<ktosiek> ozil: BTW dmesg
<BlessJah> on sobie z mikserem oss nie poradzi
<gjm> ozil: sudo alsamixer
<gjm> enter
<gjm> hasło
<Dreadlish> gjm: po co sudo?
<gjm> i strzałki w góre
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: bo nie ma go w audio?
<Dreadlish> sudo gpasswd -a audio user
<gjm> Dreadlish: z przyzwyczajenia
<ozil> tak i wszystko jest na max
<kklimonda> user nie musi być w audio
<ozil> boże takie podstawy to zrobiłem na początku
<Dreadlish> no to dmesg
<Dreadlish> i lsmod
<BlessJah> kklimonda: archlinux
<gjm> Dreadlish: tylo mu powiedz co to jest
<BlessJah> kklimonda: proste rzeczy nabieraja nowego znaczenia
<ozil> wiem co to jest
<Dreadlish> gjm: ma bana na google?
<Dreadlish> ozil: no to ogień
<gjm> nie wiem
<kklimonda> ozil: zainstalowałeś paczkę tak jak cię prosiłem?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no na archu to musze zawsze sie dodawać do audio ;d
<Dreadlish> zawsze lepiej samemu sie dodać niż żeby jakieś czarnamagia skrypty robiły inne rzeczy
<Diabelko> ja bym mu proponował zainstalować ubuntu z ubuntu.pl
<Diabelko> tam kurwa wszystko działa
<gjm> Diabelko: nie klnij
<ozil> snd_hda_codec         100919  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<ozil> iwlagn                202721  0
<ozil> snd_hwdep               6660  1 snd_hda_codec
<ozil> snd_pcm                89104  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<ozil> to jest lsmod
<gjm> coś mało
<kklimonda> ozil: zainstalowaleś paczkę?
<Dreadlish> a miałem pisać "bo cie zaraz klimonda wywali"
<Dreadlish> jzu hdaudio
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> więc dlaczego nie chodzi?
<ozil> kildoma już instaluje
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: na archu musisz się dodawać do audio bo arch najwyraźniej nie korzysta z consolekit by default
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: bo nie ma nawalonego od samego początku
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: consolekit ustawia odpowiednie acl plikom w /dev/snd i nie trzeba się nigdzie dodawać
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: cos nie tak? tez mam hdaudio
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: base i base-devel archa waży ~300mb w porywach - ubuntu z alternate ~600mb
<BlessJah> nie moge zmusic jack sense do dzialania i jeszcze mi sie nigdy nie udalo nagrac nic poza szumem z wbudowanego mikrofonu
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie - wszystko dobrze, sam mam hdaudio
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: i to na 4 kompach
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: i z buta można robić wszystko co potrzeba, bez konfigurowania ;)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a u mnie na windowsie wszystko dziala
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: i nielubie tego szumOPAMPa
<ozil> robie reboot
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale consolekit to nie jest jakiś wymysł ubuntu, z gnome przychodzi
<Dreadlish> nie lubie*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a u mnie na windowsie tez dziala, ale po zainstalowaniu sterownikow realteka
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ale ja nie mam gnome
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: i pewnie dlatego źle doradzasz ;)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ja bym sie pozbyl tego 7.1 hdaudio za powiedzmy 3.1 byleby mikrofon i jack sense dzialaly
<BlessJah> 2.1 nawet i tak nic nie podlaczam poza sluchawkami
<ozil> po zainstalowaniu mam zrobić sudo update-grub ?
<kklimonda> ozil: nie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ja nie lubie jakichś dziwnych z mojego punktu widzenia narzędzi
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jack sense powinien działać o ile masz odpowiednio nową alsę
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ja chciałbym jakąkolwiek kartę która nie szumi i mi nie zbiera z sieci
<ozil> no nadal brak dzwieku
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nawet soundblaster 16 mógłby być
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja juz sciagalem nawet jutrzejsza alse i nie dziala
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to dalej niewystarczająco nowa alsa ;)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: musisz zgłosić by poprawili, i ściągnąć tę z następnego tygodnia ;)
<ktosiek> ozil: nie widziałem linka do dmesg
<ktosiek> może Ci powiedział co go boli?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jack sensing trzeba robić praktycznie dla każdego modelu z osobna
<kklimonda> ozil: ściągnij ten skrypt: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh odpal go gdzieś i wklej linka jakiego wygeneruje na koniec
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5bz98h> (at git.alsa-project.org)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam najnowsza alse
<ozil> ok daj mi minute włącze pannie pakiet internetowy
<BlessJah> sciaganie 31 tysiecy patchy fajnie wyglada
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no to mówię - musi to zgłosić (pobierając info tym skryptem, do którego link wkleiłem) a potem ściągnąć jeszcze nowszą wersję, która dopiero wyjdzie ;)
<kklimonda> musisz*
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> co ten suhosin daje
<BlessJah> kklimonda: wystarczy ze zuploaduje czy cos jeszcze trzeba?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tam powinno na końcu być napisane, jak nie pisze to zgłoś i podaj linka
<BlessJah> kklimonda: myslalem ze mnie zapyta na koniec z czym problem i przesle razem z moim komentarzem na serwery
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam podazac sciezka "I found a bug!"?
<ozil> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=41863831fa085ba7987041fc785808fd0cf9b1ab
<kklimonda> BlessJah: spróbuj - ja tego nie używałem osobiście
<fi9o> Chlopaki, kto na mincie odpalal iplusa/net z playa mobilny?
<fi9o> Albo na debianie
<fi9o> Czy nawet ubu
<Dreadlish> a da sie?
<fi9o> Mi sie wydaje, ze Network manager ogarnia te dongle
<Diabelko> ja odpalałem kiedyś na jakimś ubuntu
<Diabelko> sam znalazł tylko pin wpisać
<Diabelko> i hulał
<krzakx> jakie skladniki zainstalowac by moc robic strony na localhoscie, Apache ? co wiecej?
<fi9o> Czyli da sie cos w ten desen dzialac.
<krzakx> MySQL? Cos wiecej
<fi9o> Bo mam lapka, gdzie xp sie nie chce zainstalowac za zadne skarb
<ktosiek> krzakx: w jakim języku?
<fi9o> krzakx: apache + php.
<krzakx> php
<Dreadlish> krzakx: jak w htmlu to apache albo lighttpd
<Diabelko> fi9o: co to za zabytek?
<fi9o> Mysql jesli bedziesz cos z bazami robic
<Dreadlish> krzakx: jak w php to apache+php lub lighttpd+php
<krzakx> lighttpd ooo nie slyszalem
<fi9o> Diabelko: Laptop po przejsciach.
<Nerihsa> ewentualnie nginx
<Dreadlish> fi9o: [*] dla laptopa
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Od kolezanki blondynki ;/
<Dreadlish> ja tam lighttpd używam
<fi9o> Oblany cola byl
<Dreadlish> fi9o: [*][*] dla laptopa
<Nerihsa> a zamiast mysqo to postgres
<Dreadlish> fi9o: ostatnio naprawiałem z walniętą płytą główną
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: albo sqlite ;d
<fi9o> Albo tinydb
<Dreadlish> fi9o: i zalaną klawiaturą i touchpadem
<Dreadlish> co kto woli
<ktosiek> postgres FTW :-D
<Dreadlish> i co komu wygodniej
<Dreadlish> mysql muli
<Dreadlish> postgresem się nie bawiłem, ale ładnie u mnie wyglądał
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Tu jest ten bol, ze cola zalala i unimozliwia dzialanie karcie z wykrzostaniem gpu do 3d
<Dreadlish> sqlite działa
<fi9o> Nie lubie postgresa
<fi9o> To idiotyzm na moj gust.
<fi9o> Ale
<fi9o> 21:26 |     Dreadlish | co kto woli
<Dreadlish> trzeba zrobić porządek z daemonami
<Dreadlish> bo po moim koledze to inaczej tego nie można określić :D
<Nerihsa> poleccie mi jakas kreskowke w desen johnnego bravo i krowy i kurczaka
<Nerihsa> jakies krotkie, na fonie wrzuce i obejrze na przerwie i/lub wykladzie
<Dreadlish> a to da sie tak?
<Pytajnyk> siemaneczko
<Pytajnyk> mam małe pytanie
<Pytajnyk> odnośnie wgeta
<Nerihsa> co sie da sie tak
<Pytajnyk> czy da się nim same linki ze strony zebrać?
<Pytajnyk> przykładowo zebrać wszystkie linki, które ma u siebie strona http://o.pl/
<qermit> Pytajnyk: da sie
<Pytajnyk> i oczywiście wszystkie linki ze wszystkich podstron do których linki są na o.pl
<kklimonda> ozil: nie widzę nic w logu, pozostaje forum, albo zgłosić na Launchpada
<Pytajnyk> qermit a jak?
<Pytajnyk> bo generalnie na pewno będę musiał ustawić user agenta w wgecie
<Pytajnyk> bo wiem że na stronie która mnie interesuje jest 403 jak nie ma useragenta
<Nerihsa> wget to potezne narzedzie pozwala na praktycznie wszystko tylko... jak :>
<Pytajnyk> no ale to zdążyłem na wiki znaleźć
<Pytajnyk> Nerihsa no właśnie, jak
<Pytajnyk> :)
<qermit> Pytajnyk: prawidłowo
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: ja bym pobral i sedem przemielił
<ktosiek> chyba się nie da
<Pytajnyk> qermit no ale to tylko 1/100 sukcesu
<Pytajnyk> muszę do tego dodać jakieś wyłączenie ściągania czegokolwiek oprócz linków
<qermit> Pytajnyk: man wget
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: chyba nie kumam co chcesz zrobić: pobierasz HTMLki rekursywnie w ramach jakiejś domeny, i wyciągasz z nich linki?
<Pytajnyk> generalnie potrzebne mi po prostu absolutnie wszystkie linki ze strony o.pl (oczywiście ta strona to tylko przykład) i z jej podstron, do których strona o.pl i jej jakieś tam podstrony linkują
<Pytajnyk> może spróbuję to trochę rozkrzaczyć - neich wget wejdzie na stronę o.pl i na każdą stronę z domeną o.pl, do której znajdzie linki na o.pl i ze wszystkich tych stron pobierze zawarte tam linki (ale już na nie niech nie przechodzi) i zapisze te wszystkie linki (o.pl i linki do zewnętrznych stron, ale które były na o.pl) do jakiegoś pliku tekstowego
<Pytajnyk> qermit no ale twoje polecenie to mi wyświetli plik pomocy - bardzo niezrozumiały :)
<Nerihsa> man man
<BlessJah> Pytajnyk: przeczytaj co Nerihsa daje
<qermit> Pytajnyk: skoro ten plik pomocy dla Ciebie jest niezrozumiały to nie mamy o czym gadać
<BlessJah> i wtedy wszystko stanie sie jasne
<qermit> adios amigos
<qermit> hasta lavista
<Pytajnyk> no ale wy znacie się lepiej
<Nerihsa> moze python z mechanize by sie lepiej nadal
<Pytajnyk> potrzebna mi raczej jakaś bardzo rozwlekał komenda
<ktosiek> wget --recursive o.pl; find -exec grep 'href=' '{}' ';' > dump.txt
<gjm> Pytajnyk: dostałeś wędkę, nie rybę
<ktosiek> dalej jakoś rozkminisz
<Pytajnyk> zawierająca pewnie jakieś --robots=off
<qermit> ktosiek: do bani
<Pytajnyk> jeśli dobrze to rozumiem
<ktosiek> hah,
<ktosiek> wyłączenie sprawdzania robots w wget jest umyślnie utrudnione
<Pytajnyk> ktosiek a będzie przechodził na podliki o.pl?
<Pytajnyk> dlaczego jest utrudnione?
<Pytajnyk> chodzi mi o to, żeby się meta tagami nie sugerował
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: żeby nie ignorować robots.txt
<Pytajnyk> tylko walił na każdą stronę
<Pytajnyk> :D
<Pytajnyk> no ale niech to zignoruje, bo właśnie o to chodzi, żeby pobrać linki z całego o.pl, a nie tylko ze strony głównej
<ktosiek> robots.txt to uprzejma proźba co do tego co można a czego nie na danym serwerze
<ktosiek> qermit: wiem że do bani, ale zawsze jakiś start. potem jedną linijką seda powinien większość linków ładnie sformatować
<krzakx> jak mozna pobrac cala strone? razem z jej struktura? arkusze CSS, grafiki?
<Pytajnyk> no to właśnie ja chcę żeby wget miał tę prośbę w d&pie
<ktosiek> wget --recursive
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: to się musisz nagimnastykować, bo autorzy wgeta uznali takie zachowanie za niemoralne :-P
<Pytajnyk> użyłbym httracka ale on nie chce
<Pytajnyk> nie chce współgrać
<kklimonda> sam sobie napisz skrypt który to zrobi
<Pytajnyk> tam do zgarnięcia linków wystarczy nic nie pobrać xD
<Nerihsa> Wget supports the Robots Exclusion Standard (unless the option -e robots=off is used).
<Pytajnyk> kklimonda nie umiem pisać skryptów, poza tym zanim bym dopracował tenże to by lata minęły
<kklimonda> parę minut z pythonem i lxml
<Pytajnyk> a właśnie mam jeszcze takie pytanie
<ktosiek> BeautifulSoup :-D
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: twój nick na to wskazuje
<Nerihsa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wget#Advanced_examples
<kklimonda> ktosiek: beautifulsoup jest praktycznie nierozwijane już
<Pytajnyk> czy znacie program podobny do sharpleecha (pobiera tematy z for internetowych), ale który pobiera tematy i posty z tychże for internetowych?
<Pytajnyk> może być pod linuxa, może być pod windowsa
<Pytajnyk> Nerihsa byłem, patrzyłem, nie znalazłem
<Pytajnyk> ktosiek no, no :P
<ktosiek> kklimonda: dawno nie korzystałem, szkoda - jest jakiś podobny projekt (tj. mający na celu działanie nawet z uwalonym XMLem?)
<ktosiek> ?
<kklimonda> ktosiek: lxml właśnie podobno radzi sobie nawet z uwalonym xmlem
<Pytajnyk> kklimonda ciekawe jak sobie poradzi z wielowątkowym pobieraniem stron, bo nie chodzi mi też o to, żeby zbieranie linków ze strony wielkości jutuba trwało parę lat :P
<BlessJah> kklimonda: znowu kogos kickujesz?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie, po prostu słabo mi działa timeout który powinien opa zabrać ;)
<kklimonda> Pytajnyk: a to już zależy od tego jak napiszesz program.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ledno zmienie okno to ty juz na małpie z baseballem ganiasz za trollami
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: pobieraniem będzie się zajmował np. curl
<Pytajnyk> no tak, ale żeby pobierał na raz stron z 1000 albo więcej
<Pytajnyk> a nie po jednej, bo tak to jak będzie jakiś błąd, to na timeout będzie czekał 1000 razy dłużej, niż gdyby sobie równolegle krałlerował
<Pytajnyk> :)
<ktosiek> luz, odpalisz sobie 1000 wątków
<BlessJah> Pytajnyk: czy twoje lacze to wytrzyma? lepiej pobieraj mniej a skuteczniej bo serwerowi latwiej bedzie ci je zapodawac
<Pytajnyk> obczajam ten beautiful soup no i całkiem nieźle :D
<ktosiek> programowałeś kiedyś?
<Pytajnyk> no nie
<Pytajnyk> ale ja mam teraz dobry komputer do takich prac
<ktosiek> ooo, to będzie wesoło :-D
<Pytajnyk> dlatego teraz chcę je wykonać
<ktosiek> dlaczego twierdzisz że jest do nich dobry?
<ktosiek> dużo monitorów? :->
<Pytajnyk> już sharpleecha na gaiaonline włączyłem
<Pytajnyk> na razie jest 12mln tematów, po jednej nocy pracy
<Pytajnyk> ale tylko tematów, a jeszcze posty trzeba wziąć
<Pytajnyk> ktosiek nie, ma dobre łącze i parę procesorów
<Pytajnyk> to jakiś serwer na wind2003 serwer
<Pytajnyk> na dodatek w polsce, na speedteście mi hosta etop pokazuje
<krzakx> jak zmienic wyglad okien dla sudo?
<Pytajnyk> więc raczej wytrzyma 1000 stron jednocześnie, zresztą już nmapem go męczyłem i na razie sobie radzi, więc dopóki go nie wyłączy ktoś to możecie mi radzić jak te linki ściągnąć :D
<Pytajnyk> a ja w między czasie ściągnę beautiful soup i przetestuję
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: jak mówił wcześniej kklimonda, lepiej lxml
<Nerihsa> to moj najlepszy wynik http://www.speedtest.net/result/334775400.png
<kklimonda> Pytajnyk: zdajesz sobie sprawę, że łamiesz prawo autorskie na 99% robiąc to?
<Pytajnyk> ale ja się na tym nie znam, a beautiful soup to chyba gotowe źródło do kompilacji pod windę
<Pytajnyk> Nerihsa te speedtesty da się podrobić
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: LOL
<Nerihsa> Pytajnyk: ten jest prawdziwy
<Pytajnyk> Nerihsa http://speedtest.net/result/1125063993.png
<ktosiek> kklimonda: zdajesz sobie sprawę, że dopóki pobiera masowo materiały np. do własnego użytku to co najwyżej regulamin usługi?
<kklimonda> ktosiek: poważnie myślisz, żę komuś by się chciało 12 mln tematów ściągać do własnego użytku? ;)
<Pytajnyk> kklimonda robiąc co?
<Pytajnyk> muszę zarobić na reklamach na stronie, więc musi dużo osób wejść, a więc kolejne więc - muszę mieć co tym ludziom pokazać
<kklimonda> Pytajnyk: regulami usługi ściągając wszystko ciurkiem, prawo autorskie jeżeli coś z tym będziesz robił.
<ktosiek> kklimonda: ja pobierałem z photobloga całą historię jednogo bloga do poczytania w pociągu :-P
<Pytajnyk> po to mi linki, tematy, posty, etc.
<Pytajnyk> kklimonda no cóż, to mnie aresztują :)
<Pytajnyk> ktosiek ale tu chodzi o nie na własny użytek
<kklimonda> ew. możesz wziąść się za coś legalnego.
<Pytajnyk> a ty pobrałeś na własny użytek, to możesz spać spokojnie
<ktosiek> eh, jak chcesz zarobić to przynajmniej zainwestuj w naukę skryptowania
<ktosiek> :-P
<Pytajnyk> ciekawe jak zbuduję bazę ludzi na normalnych stronach
<Pytajnyk> żeby coś niecoś uciułać trzeba mieć minimum 100k wyświetleń na miesiąc
<ktosiek> i nie chwal się celem jeśli jest niepewny etycznie, bo zmniejszasz w ten sposób pulę potencjalnych pomocników
<Pytajnyk> (co jest trudne, jeśli twórca strony interesuje się kompletnie niczym, więc też żadnej wiedzy ciekawej nie mam do zaprezentowania)
<Pytajnyk> ktosiek ale to dobry cel
<Pytajnyk> jak mi pomożecie to dam wam kopię bazy i róbta z nią co chceta :)
<Pytajnyk> więc jestem etycznie i moralnie usprawiedliwiony :)
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: mam dziwne przeczucie że taką bazę każdy z potencjalnych pomocników mógłby zbudować sam :-P
<kklimonda> Pytajnyk: tylko się pogrążasz. Powiem tak, nikt tutaj nie pomoże ci za darmo w stworzeniu, na podstawie wykradzionych danych, strony do zarabiania pieniędzy. Jak chcesz to podaj cenę jaką jesteś gotów zapłacić i zobacz kto się na priv zgłosi.
<Pytajnyk> to równie dobrze mogę sam zasiąść do javy i sobie napisać ten wstrętny crawler, ale nie w tym rzecz, chodzi o umiejętne korzystanie z dostępnych ogólnie narzędzi, np. wgeta :D
<Pytajnyk> a ponieważ wy jesteście zapalonymi linuxowcami to przyszedłem tutaj
<Pytajnyk> :)
<Dreadlish> linuksiarzami jak już
<Dreadlish> piszmy po polsku ;p
<Pytajnyk> linuks to nie jest polski wyraz :P
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: linux jak już
<ktosiek> :-P
<Pytajnyk> no ale odnoszę się do linuksiarzy
<Pytajnyk> tam jest przez ks
<Dreadlish> Pytajnyk: ale przy odmianie sie ks robi
<Pytajnyk> poza tym linux jest w słowniku języka polskiego
<Pytajnyk> a linuks nie ma xD
<Pytajnyk> l<>l
<Dreadlish> Linux, Linuksa, Linuksowi, Linuksa, Linuksem, Linuksie, Linuksie!
<Dreadlish> polska odmiana
<Diabelko> Dopuszczalne są obie formy.
<Pytajnyk> koniec politologii na dzisiaj
<PoKrAk> nie macie wiekszych problemów ?? :D
<Dreadlish> politologii?
<Pytajnyk> no to może ktoś z was mi napisze chociaż część komendy do wgeta :D?
<Dreadlish> nauki o polityce?
<Diabelko> wget
<ktosiek> ja! ja!
<ktosiek> w
<ktosiek> Diabelko: :-C
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej gramatyki języka polskiego
<Dreadlish> ale nic nie mówie
<Pytajnyk> no ty już napisałeś część
<Dreadlish> bo zaraz mnie ktoś poprawi
<PoKrAk> moze jeszcze bota przestawicie zeby pilnował czystosci jezyka polskiego heh
<Pytajnyk> Dreadlish no ale mowa o czystości polszczyzny co było dylematem niejednego polityka, więc wolę skończyć całkiem z politykowaniem języokwym
<Dreadlish> ok
<Pytajnyk> puryzm mi nie służy
<PoKrAk> heh
<Dreadlish> nikomu nie służy
 * PoKrAk teski za czasami ze uzywanie polskich znaków na ircu było w złym takcie
<Pytajnyk> no to trzeba zbojkotować utf-8
<Dreadlish> bo nie byłoby nic widać
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: unicode RLZ
<Pytajnyk> to może od razu binarnie będziemy pisać?
<ktosiek> tfu, PoKrAk:
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: trójkowo!
<Pytajnyk> 011100000111010101110000011000110110100101100001
<Dreadlish> ojć ojć
<Dreadlish> może szesnastkowo
<Dreadlish> krócej wyjdzie
<Pytajnyk> nei wiem czy znajdę konwerter
<PoKrAk> za mało widze problemow natury technicznej macie :)
<PoKrAk> ok to zaczne
<Pytajnyk> %70%75%70%63%69%61
<Pytajnyk> cholera to nie hexy
<PoKrAk> cos przedobrzyłem i jak wkładam usb pendrive to montuje mi sie dwa razy
<ktosiek> Pytajnyk: to napisz
<ktosiek> :-P
<ntat> PoKrAk, to w sumie dobrze, zamiast np. 20 GB masz 4:P
<Pytajnyk> nie umiem :D
<ntat> *2
<ntat> :]
<PoKrAk> heh czyli za trudne pytanie zadałem
<Pytajnyk> a co przestawiłeś, że ci się dwa razy montuje?
<Pytajnyk> xD
<PoKrAk> podejrzewam, ze zapodałem dwa pakiety zarowno jeden jak i drugi słuza do automounta
<PoKrAk> lecz nazy nie pojme bo nie pamietam i który zostawic
<PoKrAk> jedno sie montuje ze transfer jest do d a drugi ze transfer jest ok
<PoKrAk> jeden bodajze sie automount nazywa
<PoKrAk> i mowimy o paczkach debiana
<PoKrAk> Enlik: zyjesz ?
<Pytajnyk> no to odinstaluj obydwa
<Pytajnyk> i zainstaluj jakiś trzeci :D
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam nazwy pierwszego
<Pytajnyk> już ktoś miał twój problem :D
<Pytajnyk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/251991
<PoKrAk> a trzeciego nie ma
<Pytajnyk> jeśli chodzi o podwójne montowanie
<Pytajnyk> ale odmountować możesz?
<PoKrAk> jak nie przekombinuje to tak
<PoKrAk> ale nie uzywam nautilusa lecz thunara
<PoKrAk> i nie jest to ubu
<PoKrAk> no i nie korzystam z gnoma
<Pytajnyk> aha :D
<PoKrAk> :)
<Pytajnyk> ok to nie wiem :P
<PoKrAk> i podejrzewam, że moze to miec cos wspolneho z hal
<PoKrAk> a zalezy mi na automouncie
<Enlik> PoKrAk: ?
<PoKrAk> enlik jak masz tajma mozesz oblookac przedostatnia wersje lived
<PoKrAk> ostatniej nie zdazyłem zapodac w piatek na serwer
<PoKrAk> livecd miało byc :P
<PoKrAk> nawet nadaje sie do uzycia
<BlessJah> 0/1
<Enlik> PoKrAk: moze pozniej ;) sa na stronie URL-e?
<PoKrAk> na stronie jest odnosnik do iso sa na szybkim serwerze
<PoKrAk> hmmm w sumie tak sobie pomyslałem ze musiałbym i tak w apachu pogrzebac zeby zobaczyc czy apache domyslnie nie ogranicza transferu po 80 porcie
<PoKrAk> elnik masz doświadczenie z openchrome?? bo wiem ze napewno xsy kuleja na tym z live :/
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: apache domyslnie nie ma nic do ograniczania
<PoKrAk> no to looz :P
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: czy masz problemy ze startem nattiego?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: u mnie czasem zawiesza sie po wybraniu Ubuntu w grubie, pozostaje fioletowe tło
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: czasem przechodzi w stan wygaszacza i wraca dopiero przy kdm
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nie, startuje ok
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: stawiam na jakiś błąd związany z multiple monitors
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: całkiem możliwe
<ari-tczew> bo mam tv podłączone
<kklimonda> spróbuj odłączyć - to może być problem
<kklimonda> natty zaczął coś robić z framebufferem by, przy sterowniku nvidii, mieć ładny boot
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: od miesiąca nie mam sterów nvidii, tych zamkniętych
<ari-tczew> dzisiaj zainstalowałem
<ari-tczew> właśnie za chwile bede robić reboot
<ari-tczew> czekałem aż będzie support xserver 1.10
<Skrzyp> siemka
<Skrzyp> ale sie chujowo pisze na taczskrinie
<Skrzyp> noo... teraz, to ja moge...
<unx> używa ktoś mpd+sonata?
 * Mhrok 
<unx> w kolekcji nie pokazuje mi podkatalogów tylko same pojedyncze mp3:/
<Mhrok> hm, nie wiem, ja tylko używam ;P
<unx> aaaa olać to
<naryfa> siema
<naryfa> sie rozgadali wszyscy
<naryfa> nie dadza dojsc do glosu
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zupgradowałem kernel z 2.6.37 do 2.6.38 i narazie jest OK. ale to za krótko, aby stwierdzić, że problem został zażegnany. kilka bootów i sie okaże.
<naryfa> ari-tczew: a co kombinowałeś jeśli można tak cichaczem?
<wmp> czesc
<ari-tczew> naryfa: mam ubuntu natty (testowe) i przy bootowaniu miałem problemy z wyświetlaniem ekranu
<unx> kurde i się sonata sama naprawiła
<naryfa> no czesc
<wmp> wyłączyłem w biosie hd audio, i teraz nie widzi mi w ogóle karty dźwiekowej
<wmp> da się ją jakoś znaleźć?
<ari-tczew> wmp: nie.
<ari-tczew> wmp: włącz to będzie.
<naryfa> niet
<wmp> ari-tczew: ale... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635278
<wmp> no wiec jak wylacyzlem hd audio to juz nie ma tego błedu/warningu
<naryfa> ari-tczew: dajesz rade z tymi wszystkimi wyskakującymi błędami i niedociągnięciami?
<ktosiek> naryfa: jakimi? Sam jestem na natty
<ktosiek> a problemy z grafiką linuxowi towarzyszą od daaawna :-P
<naryfa> ktosiek: u mnie kazda aplikacja sie rozpadala z jakimis bledami przy zamykaniu a drivery nvidii to juz calkiem komedia byla
<naryfa> ktosiek: no ale
<PoKrAk> ja olałem nattego jak mi enlightenmenta popsuł
<ktosiek> ah, drivery nvidii przerabiałem u kumpla - faktycznie wesoło :-)
<ktosiek> ale u mnie działa :-)
<naryfa> ktosiek: wczoraj wychrzanilem fluxbox
<naryfa> a ja mam jeszcze 64bit nie wiem jak wy
<ktosiek> ja mam P4, więc 32bit :-)
<naryfa> amd
<wmp> nie ma szans z tym dźwiękiem?
<Caemyr> i7 i i5 w lapku:P
<PoKrAk> celeron 2.0
<naryfa> no niezle niezle
<kklimonda> naryfa: praktycznie nie ma błędów i niedociągnięć ;)
<kklimonda> a może to po prostu moja perspektywa się przez lata zmieniła
<naryfa> kklimonda: ale w czym?
<kklimonda> naryfa: w natty
<wmp> mam jeszcze problem z samowyłączeniem myszki i klawiatury: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=141807
<naryfa> kklimonda: to masz szczescei
<ari-tczew> naryfa: tzn. jak mam dawać radę?
<naryfa> ari-tczew: sorry zgubiłem się
<ari-tczew> scrollback i czytasz
<ari-tczew> [23:32] <naryfa> ari-tczew: dajesz rade z tymi wszystkimi wyskakującymi błędami i niedociągnięciami?
<naryfa> za leniwy jestem dzis
<chomiq> proba mikrofonu
<chomiq> dziala :)
<NightWish`> joł joł samce
<naryfa> joł
<NightWish`> mam problem mały z aktualizacjami ;)
<NightWish`> i nie wiem o co chodzi temu Panu
<naryfa> yaki
<NightWish`> klykam żeby zainstalował aktualizacje
<NightWish`> a on mi na to że:
<NightWish`> Proszę sprawdzić, czy używane są repozytoria osób trzecich. Jeśli tak, to proszę je wyłączyć, ponieważ są częstym źródłem problemów.
<NightWish`> Następnie proszę uruchomić następujące polecenie w terminalu: apt-get install -f
<NightWish`> i w szczegółach mam to:
<NightWish`> ia32-libs
<naryfa> uzywasz systemu 64bit?
<NightWish`> mhm
<naryfa> to zainstaluj co kaze
<NightWish`> khy khy
<NightWish`> chce to zrobić
<NightWish`> ale wywala mi ten błąd
<naryfa> to moze sciagnij recznie?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: przeklej gdzieś cały błąd i wynik apt-get install -f
<PoKrAk> aptitude uzyj
<NightWish`> masz cały bład kklimonda
<NightWish`> a apt-get -f wywala mi mana do apt-geta
<NightWish`> nawet wiem co mu sie nie podoba, ale mimo odznaczenia aktualizacji dalej to wywala
<ktosiek> apt-get -f install
<ktosiek> dokładnie taka ma być komenda (ewentualnie z sudo :-))
<NightWish`> coś mi każe zainstalować
<NightWish`> i to zainstalowałam
<NightWish`> o zniknął error
<ktosiek> yup, będzie proponował swój sposób na ratowanie zależności
<fi9o> :)
<ktosiek> zwykle proponuje dobry, czasem chce usunąć 3/4 systemu :-)
<NightWish`> nie, powiedział że zajmie 640 kb
<NightWish`> wiec mu pozwolilam
<NightWish`> o instaluje
<NightWish`> ktosiek: ;*************8
<NightWish`> ;)
<ktosiek> no problem :-)
<chomiq> dobrej nocy wszystkim!
<naryfa> no i co teraz?
<naryfa> kurde no kurde, ale sie degradmentacja wlecze
<lisu_> re
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<ktosiek> 3rd
<naryfa> ale ze co
<ktosiek> naryfa: nowy dzień zią, nowy dzień!
<naryfa> o lol
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<naryfa> u mnie dopiero 6
<Biszkopcik> po południu ?
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<naryfa> da
<ktosiek> naryfa: gdzie jesteś?
<naryfa> za uoceanem, choc z tej strony to przed
<Biszkopcik> naryfa: usa?
<naryfa> yhm
<naryfa> spią
<NightWish`> nie śpią
<naryfa> Oto ciżemka osła Geremka wpadła w ręce służb policji gdy wychodził z koalicji.
<naryfa> Gabriel Janowski przedawkował proszki ...
<Ciaho> używał ktoś lazarusa?
<naryfa> co to?
<Ciaho> program do pisania programów w delphi
<Biszkopcik> :D
<jacekowski> chyba pascalu
<ktosiek> Ciaho: do delphi jest delphi, między Delphi a np. FPC w trybie zgodności z Delphi są drobne różnice
<Ciaho> drobne
<Ciaho> ale z grubsza dobrze powiedziałem
<ktosiek> których nie pamiętam od kiedy skończyłem Delphi na studiach, ale da się zwykle spokojnie w godzinkę poprawić co tam mu nie pasuje w Delphi
<naryfa> koń ryba koń
<naryfa> ok, ktoś się zna na KDE?
 * lisu_ nie zna się na gnome, a używa
<naryfa> uzywam gnome
<naryfa> kde wczoraj zainstalowalem na drugim dysku
 * Dreadlish używa openboxa
 * ktosiek używa WMII
 * ktosiek nie wie co to ma do używania KDE, ale jak się chwalimy to ja też chcę :-)
<naryfa> co to WMII?
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g WMII
<Dreadlish> taki wm
<Dreadlish> nie znam
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: wmii window manager improved 2: <http://wmii.suckless.org/>
<naryfa> ktosiek: podziwiam Cie, ja wczoraj fluxboxa poslalem w kosz
<Dreadlish> dziwnie to zabrzmiało "taki wm, nie znam"
<naryfa> hyhy
<ktosiek> naryfa: wmii wymiata, jak się przyzwyczai do tego konceptu to trudno się przestawić na luźno latające okienka :-)
<ktosiek> ale ja zawsze lubiłem tego typu WMy
<Dreadlish> ja tam czekam aż mi rodzinka odda całość sprzętu
<Dreadlish> to będę miał spowrotem gentoo z awesome
<Dreadlish> ;d
<naryfa> wygląd ma całkiem retro, jak ktoś lubi to owszem
<naryfa> fajny
<ktosiek> Awesome!
<ktosiek> nie podobało mi się to jak sztywne w nim są layouty, ale w sumie niezły
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko sobie drugi monitor załatwie
<Dreadlish> to wtey będzie jazda
<naryfa> z dwoma monitorami to nieglupi pomysł szczerzezęby mówiąc
<ktosiek> yup, z kilkoma monitorami jest miodnie
<NightWish`> ja się chciałam spytać, czy na ubuntu można jakieś zwierzątko hodować ;)
<NightWish`> bo mi tęskno za jakimś tamagotchi
<ktosiek> szczególnie że awesome ma świetne wsparcie dla wielu monitorów
<Dreadlish> svga+dvi i jazda
<naryfa> ja przeglądam dziewczęta na smog.pl
<naryfa> oho, wszyscy poszli
<naryfa> haha
<Dreadlish> taaa
<NightWish`> a rybka?
<Dreadlish> że niby kto
<NightWish`> czemu rybka mi nie działa ;/
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ide spać
 * Dreadlish spada
<naryfa> jaka rybka?
<kklimonda> w gnome wciśnij alt+f2, wpisz free the fish i enter ;)
<NightWish`> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/plywajaca-rybka-na-pulpicie/
<NightWish`> ok, juz sobie pływa
<NightWish`> kklimonda: a instalowales sl na ubuntu? ;>
<kklimonda> sl?
<kklimonda> zamienia sl w ls w terminalu? ;)
<kklimonda> a nie, wyświetla lokomotywę
<kklimonda> kiedyś to miałem
<kklimonda> potem zrobiłem alias sl=ls ;)
<NightWish`> łeeee
<NightWish`> ej serio, potrzebuje jakiegoś zwierzaka do opieki
<NightWish`> wiec albo kupie sobie tamagotchi
<kklimonda> nie masz przypadkiem psa i kota?
<NightWish`> albo znajde coś obsługiwalnego na pc ;d
<NightWish`> mam psa i kota
<kklimonda> takie tamagochi na linuksa byłoby fajnym projektem do napisania ;)
<NightWish`> pisz!
<kklimonda> :D
<NightWish`> chce tamagotchi ;<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<nosferathoo> pewnie znajdziesz online
<nosferathoo> jak wyjebac te rybe? :)
<kklimonda> killall gnome-panel
<nosferathoo> to takie nieelegancki
<Enlik> Rybki Wandy nie chcesz? :C
<Enlik> (czy jak jej tam)
<kklimonda> nosferathoo: nie ma afair innego sposobu
<unx> hmm
<unx> da się do prawego ctrl przypisać klawisz delete?
<NightWish`> jest
<NightWish`> wystarczy w te rybke kliknąć
<NightWish`> i sama odpłynie
<nosferathoo> ale za chwile wroci
<kklimonda> NightWish`: to tylko ją chowa na chwilę afair ;)
<NightWish`> ;<
<kklimonda> unx: da się
<syngress> jak tą ku****wa rybkę wyłączyć :-/ ????? !!!
<syngress> bo mi pływa i pływa
<kklimonda> killall gnome-panel
<syngress> kill the fish nie działa
<syngress> O .. dzięki
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<Biszkopcik> syngress: nakarmiles ja ?
<syngress> tak - zerami i jedynkami ....
<Biszkopcik> to cienko
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-27
<NightWish`> :D:D:D
<NightWish`> rybka <3333333333
<Biszkopcik> o.o
<Biszkopcik> to malego masz
<unx> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> pong
<naryfa> kto ma malego
<naryfa> ja sie zmierze
<unx> kklimonda: chodzi o to mapowanie. Edytowałem plik /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev i nic nie dało, jakaś podpowiedź?
<kklimonda> unx: użyj xmodmap
<unx> kklimonda: dzieki
<NightWish`> dobra
<NightWish`> juz mnie wkurza ta rybka
<kklimonda> :D
<syngress> pływa tak za darmo, co ? ... po 10 minutach dostałem k***wicy
<naryfa> krzywicy?
<syngress> tak krzywicy
<syngress> Powiedzcie mi jak to jest z tymi jądrami - gdzieś wyczytałem (odnośnie ubuntu) że są dostępne jądra wyłącznie przygotowane dla Ubuntu. Vanilla Kernel dostępny np z kernel.org nie jest zoptymalizowany pod ubuntu ?? Ponoć UBUNTU KERNEL DEVELOPERS przerabiają jado optymalizując je pod tą właśnie dystrybucje .. ??
<kklimonda> syngress: jak wszyscy
<kklimonda> syngress: najlepiej brać, i przerabiać kernele ubuntu
<ktosiek> syngress: jest wiele łatek które z tego czy innego powodu nie trafiają do gałęzi linusa, ale dystrybucje z nich korzystają
<syngress> jak wygląda kwestia oznaczeń ??
<syngress> jądro 2.6.37.2
<naryfa> bede pozniej
<syngress> przygotowane dla distro Ubuntu - będzie miało 2.6.37.2 ?
<kklimonda> syngress: nie będzie
<ktosiek> 2.6.37.2 to wersja vanilla, distro oznaczy ją jeszcze czymś w stylu
<kklimonda> będzie waniliowe tylko
<ktosiek> -ubuntu2
<kklimonda> nawet nie - ubuntu nie dodaje żadnej końcówki poza typem kernela (generic, virtual etc.)
<syngress> gdzie mogę dojść która ver jądra została przerobiona dla dystrybucji Ubuntu  ?
<syngress> ok, pyta bo znalazłem możliwość aktualizowania jądra przez GIT;a
<kklimonda> syngress: najlepiej zassać z gita ubuntu
<syngress> jednak dostępne wersje różnią się znacznie
<syngress> od tych z Kernel.org
<kklimonda> syngress: maverick ma kernel bazowany na 2.6.35
<kklimonda> syngress: oidp wszystkie "mikro" poprawki (czyli 2.6.35.1 etc.) są wrzucane do SRU
<syngress> SRU ?
<kklimonda> aktualizacje dla stabilnych wydań
<kklimonda> delta przed wydaniem mavericka wyglądała tak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/UbuntuDelta/Maverick
<kklimonda> syngress: ale najlepiej zassać jest kernela ubuntu z gita i porównywać w ten sposób
<kklimonda> bo to się czasem zmienia po wydaniu - jakieś patche są dodawane, coś usuną (chociaż rzadziej)
<syngress> gdzie mogę wyłapać jakiegoś RSS'a - chce być na bieząco co wychodzi, w jakiej wersji, co dodano, co połatali .. ??
<syngress> to zmienia postać, może dlatego miałem takie pierońskie problemy z kompilacją i instalacją jądra z kernel.org
<syngress> z git'a poleciało od strzała ..
<kklimonda> jak cię to tak interesuje to jest ML na której się dyskutuje patche: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-team
<kklimonda> ew. rss commitów jest na http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=atom;opt=--no-merges chyba
<syngress> kklimonda: wielkie dzięki za info ..
<nosferathoo> kklimonda, fajna ta ciuchcia po wpisaniu sl
<nosferathoo> :)
<Mareckus> cześć ! dobrego klienta dc++
<Mareckus> poszukuje
<Mareckus> jakich Wy używacie ?
<Mareckus> poszukuje odpowiednika StrongDC++
<Mareckus> czy takowy istnieje ?
<Mareckus> mam ubuntu
<kklimonda> nikt już chyba DC nie używa
<kklimonda> tutaj przynajmniej
<Mareckus> na to wygląda
<Mareckus> to czym się teraz ściąga pliki :) ?
<kklimonda> bittorrentem
<sysek> AHOJ MARYNARZE
<Mareckus> AHOJ jaki program do torrentów możecie polecić ?
<sysek> hm
<sysek> kiedys uzywalem deluge
<sysek> ale transmission-gtk
<sysek> w sumie mi wystarcza
<Mareckus> tzn ten drugi jest prostszy tzn mniej rozbudowany ?
<sysek> mhm
<Mareckus> sprawdze sobie obydwa dzięki ;)
<sysek> pażałsta
<gjm> Bry
 * Matan[M] po raz pierwszy potrzebuje sprzętu Apple do pracy, poszukiwania na allegro czas zacząć
<lisu_> re
<lisu_> pytanie za 100 pktów, czym zastąpiono smbpasswd w squezzie?
<mati75> python-smbpasswd
<lisu_> podziękował
<lisu_> mati75: niestety, nie ma 0o samba chodzi o0
<mati75> lisu_: tak wujek google mowi
<lisu_> niech woojek nie pi..oli, nie mam takiego pliku mimo instalacji squeeza z opcją fileserver ;/
<mati75> `g debian smbpasswd
<Przekliniak> mati75: Debian -- Details of package python-smbpasswd in sid: <http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-smbpasswd>
<lisu_> jaki sid?
<lisu_> squeeze
<lisu_> mati75: pomimo zainstalowania python-smbpasswd nie mogę wydać tego polecenia, nie znalazłem w systemie takiego pliku o0!!! co jest do jasnej....
<qermit> lisu_: samba-tools raczej
 * lisu_ próbuje
<lisu_> qermit: niestety ciągle nie mam pliku smbpasswd w systemie
<qermit> lisu_: apt-cache search samba
<lisu_> qermit: i co tam mam szukać?
<qermit> lisu_: mózgu
<lisu_> qermit: nie bądź głupszy niż jesteś, ja pytam po prostu bo samba stoi, ale nie mogę zmienić haseł userom, bo nie mam pliku binarnego do tego przeznaczonego czyli smbpasswd
<qermit> i ja tobie nie wskażę bezpośrednio
<qermit> ja sam sobie znalazłem kiedyś i mi działało
<lisu_> qermit: na squeezie?
<qermit> też
<Monter> Siema
<manishe> siemka
<rafal_> cześć
<rafal_> przez jaka komende mogę wywołać przycisk akcji w xfce ?
<francuz> witam, mam pewien problem przy instalacji Ubuntu. pomoze ktos?
<Taizo> Siemka
<Psotnick> Witajcie! Towarzyszu.
<Taizo> Mam pytanko
<Psotnick> wal ;D
<Taizo> Znacie może jakiś program pod linuksa który obsługuje polchat ?
<qermit> irssi, ekg ?
<Taizo> pod xchat-gnome da się połączyć z polchatem?
<Caemyr> francuz: napisz dokladnie w czym rzecz
<Caemyr> nikt nie zgodzi sie nie wiedzac w co sie pakuje
<Taizo> Do mnie to było? :)
<francuz> Caemyr: nie moge kliknac dalej w instalacji, w tym kroku gdy wpisujesz nazwe komputera, uzytkownika, haslo etc :(
<Taizo> ah, czyli nie... :P
<mati75> lisu_: szukaj może coś znajdziesz
<mati75> chyba że z nowej samby usuneli
<francuz> widze ze nikt mi nie pomoze ;/
<lisu_> mati75: już wszystko doczytałem na ten temat, nie ma to jak manual samby
<Taizo> to jak zna ktoś jakiś program którym połącze się z polchatem?
<Galahad> witam :D
<Natasza> Witaj Galahad
<Galahad> Natasza, witaj ^^
<Galahad> Natasza, co tam słychać u ciebie ?
<Natasza> Galahad: psuje w php i html5
<mikexcr> ja jakoś dzisiaj cały dzień zaspany jestem
<Galahad> ehhh...programista
<mikexcr> i nic mi się nie chce
<Galahad> mikexcr, kupuj lepszej jakosci kawe ^^
<Natasza> mikexcr: kofeina + piwo = chęć do życia
<sysek> :O
<sysek> O:
<Galahad> fransformacja kofeiny i piwa w linie kodu?
<ktosiek> Kofeina + tabaka :-D
<sysek> ktosiek: wyrzuc kofeine, a tabake moge z Toba wciagac
<sysek> i zalezy co masz ;d
<Natasza> ♪ ♫ Now playing: D12 - Rap Game
<ktosiek> Galahad: no jasne, to daje świetny kod którego nie rozumiesz jak wytrzeźwiejesz :-)
<mikexcr> Galahad: Natasza: w robocie siedze, kawa dobra, bo z ekspresu
<ktosiek> sysek: ostatnio dorwałem Lien & Key Amostrinha (bez nazwy producenta, jest tylko importer)
<ktosiek> a na co dzień alpina i standardowy gawith apricot :-)
<sysek> ktosiek: jezu co to :O?
<sysek> ktosiek: gawith <3
<konraddo> cześć
<Galahad> hmmm....a wiec dlatego niektóre jezyki programowania tak szczycą się przejrzystą składnią.... :D zeby po wytrzeźwieniu coś jednak zrozumieć
<ktosiek> mieli to wziąłem na próbę, to chyba dzieło Bernarda
<BlessJah> Galahad: to języki dla n00bów, profesjonaliści wyznają zasadę "it was hard to write, it ought to be hard to understand"
<ktosiek> BlessJah: taa, właśnie pracuję z kodem gościa który potrafił tak pisać
<mikexcr> ktosiek: nie ma to jak dobra alpina ;) a ja wciągam aktualnie orange :D
<ktosiek> w pythonie :-P
<ktosiek> mikexcr: orange? jakaś ozone?
<sysek> ktosiek: a jaki smak ma?
<mikexcr> Poschl Tabak, standard
<sysek> mikexcr: ja wole szery od ozone :)
<mikexcr> :)
<mikexcr> yhhh
<sysek> a najlepiej to zmieszana z gawithem
<mikexcr> używali może proftpd administrator?
<mikexcr> szukam czegość webbased do ftp
<ktosiek> BTW nie ma jeszcze medibuntu dla natty?
<Galahad> a ja szukam pliku tmp na dysku
<sysek> JESTEŚMY W MEDIOLANIEEE
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> sysek, to coś w stylu druga japonia albo druga irlandia? to teraz drugi mediolan ?
<sysek> Galahad: niee ;d to z tap madl ziom
<Galahad> ktoś może wie gdzie webkitowe przegladarki chowają pliczki ?
<m477> witam
<m477> nie istnieje foobar na linuxa prawda? bo na oficialnej stronie nie ma
<Galahad> m477, witaj
<gjm> m477: nie. ale polecam DeaDBeeF'a
<gjm> to taki linuxowy foobar
<Galahad> foobar to taki program jest myślałem ze to jakiś pasek dla openboxa :F
<gjm> Galahad: odtwarzacz audio
<Natasza> mm
<Galahad> aha
<Galahad> tak widze na google teraz D:
<Galahad> ale obrzydliwy :(
<konraddo> deadbeef super
<ktosiek> Galahad: wysoce skórkowalny :-P
<konraddo> tylko dlatego, ze jest najpodobniejszy do foobara ;d
<Galahad> no ale poco komplikować exaile taka zła ?
<ktosiek> yup, albo amarok (inna sprawa że dawno nie korzystałem z amaroka)
<Galahad> amarok jakiś wolny się zrobił ...
<Galahad> jeszcze moze być z lekkich to xfce-media :D hehehhehe
<Galahad> xfmedia*
<Galahad> a najlepiej moc
<ktosiek> oj tam, z lekkich: cmus
<Galahad> o tym nei słyszałem
<Galahad> (tak się interesuje tematem) ^^
<sysek> no.
<Galahad> wow ale ładny
<sysek> i gentoo to jest system!
<xvibenedykt> sysek: :D
<sysek> a nie jakies funtoo sruntoo
<xvibenedykt> cale zycie na ircu ;]
<sysek> xvibenedykt: <3
<xvibenedykt> sysek: komunisto :*
<sysek> xvibenedykt: dawno tu nie wchodzilem :D
<Barthalion> ktosiek: vitunes jeszcze fajny
<sysek> Barthalion: <3
<Barthalion> sysek: ubuntu srubuntu
<xvibenedykt> sysek: pierwszy raz od pol roku chyba jestem albo i dluzej. udalo ci sie postawic to gentoo albo archera ;>?
<sysek> i poszedl
<sysek> :D
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: w tym czasie, to mialem przeglad chyba wszystkich popularnych distr
<sysek> ;)
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: pozwolilem sobie zazartowac
<ktosiek> wie ktoś tutaj czy jest gotowa paczka z ffmpeg z enkoderem AAC dla natty?
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: poza tym, wszedlem tutaj z 2 dni temu chyba dopiero
<Natasza> ktosiek: stara zasada skompiluj se sam
<ktosiek> tego się obawiałem :-/
<sysek> ktosiek: no, a pozniej przelec checkinstall i jedziesz
<ktosiek> no tak :-D ale co tam, porwę się na zbudowanie paczki normalnie :-)
<sysek> ktosiek: nie szalej tak
<TheNumb> ktosiek: jeszcze się spocisz.
<TheNumb> :<
<syngress> czytaliście ? Ubuntu 11.04 będzie miało default'owo zaimplemetowane Music Store / AmazonMP3 - tylko po jaką cholerę chcą zaśmiecać dystrybucję ..
<TheNumb> syngress: bo chcą ciągnąć zyski z music store?
<TheNumb> syngress: z kolei devowie banshee chcą przeznaczać całą kasę z amazon mp3 store na gnome.
<ktosiek> syngress: żeby mieć "complete experience" czy jak to tam teraz spece od PRu nazywają
<syngress> nie sobie ściągną gacie ... zakładam że nie robią tego z nudów... Jestem ciekaw co będzie w Ubuntu 13.07 :-/
<syngress> \śmietnik ?
<TheNumb> 13.04 raczej :P
<ktosiek> a to w distro dla ludu jest ważne :-P
<TheNumb> Kij z ubuntu, to i tak nie distro dla mnie.
<syngress> syfią i rozpychają dystrybucje - ..
<labrance> witam
 * Matan[M] odda kanał trollownia i stronkę kanału w dobre ręce, chętni pisać na query, wieczorem na trollowni napiszę kto jest nowym ownerem
<qermit> Matan[M]: pfffffffff
<qermit> gdybyś oddawał kanał #freenode albo #gentoo to było by godne uwagi
 * TheNumb przeczytał co napisał Matan[M], podrapał się po jajkach i wrócił do przeglądania newsów.
<Enlik> Zero higieny!
<labrance> wie ktoś może, dam radę uruchomić WoW'a na ubuntu poprzez sciągniecie z sieci tego nowego blizzard downloadera??
<TheNumb> labrance: sprawdź.
<ktosiek> labrance: nie wykluczone
<labrance> no tak tylko to 8 gb sciagania przy moim cieniutkim necie to troche potrwa xD
<TheNumb> ktosiek: razem się pisze.
<TheNumb> Grammar natzee.
<ktosiek> TheNumb: niewykluczone że razem :-)
<qermit> Enlik: jak by sie nie podrapał to by brud nie odpadł
<TheNumb> qermit: dokładnie.
<Enlik> A, to zwracam honor
<Quintasan> \o
<sysek> lol
<sysek> labrance: dasz spokojnie rade
<sysek> labrance: nawet grac dasz rade :)
<jacekowski> labrance: jakie 8?
<jacekowski> labrance: wow teraz to ponad 20 z wszystkimi dodatkami
<sysek> jacekowski: tyle zajmuje caly wow :D
<sysek> jacekowski: u mnie zajmowal 10 :o
<sysek> w sumie mam tylko tbc
<jacekowski> 5 lat temu
<Diabelko> 8 to zajmował wiedźmin bez edycji rozszerzonej
<Diabelko> wow teraz 22 zajmuje.
<jacekowski> wow z kompletem dodatkow to 25G
<sysek> no z kompletem, a ja jeszcze nie mam kompletu :P
<Diabelko> jacekowski: hm, mi zajmował 22 ostatnio
<Diabelko> może znów aktualizacje poszły.
<jacekowski> no moze cos kolo tego
<jacekowski> bo ja mam jeszcze troche smiecia w tym folderze
<Diabelko> no ja mam śmieci w folderze ze steamem
<Diabelko> mam chyba tam z 10 gier
<Diabelko> a drugie tyle leży i na instalacje czeka
<jacekowski> 23.5G
<jacekowski> po wywaleniu smiecia
<Diabelko> W każdym razie ja się już w wowa nie bawię
<Diabelko> co wyjdzie jakiś dodatek to zajrzę na chwilę na jakimś prywatnym serwererze
<Diabelko> stwierdzę, że mi się nie podoba i wyłączę
<sysek> e tam prywatne
<sysek> na globie fajnei sie gra
<Diabelko> fajnie by się grało za darmo.
<Galahad> ^^!
<sysek> Diabelko: hmm. plany podobno sa
<sysek> zeby wow byl darmowy
<Diabelko> Ta, jasne.
<Diabelko> Nie ucina się cyca, który daje nieskończoną ilość mleka, tylko podstawia kolejne wiaderko.
<sysek> :D
<jacekowski> a bo ja wiem
<jacekowski> gre zrobia za darmo
<jacekowski> a za dodatki kaza placic
<jacekowski> tzn. za kazdego malego patcha itd.
<Diabelko> jacekowski: nie nie, jemu chodzi o brak abonamentu, a nie o bezpłatność gry.
<Diabelko> Poza tym moda na DLC istotnie zaczęła się dzięki BioWare :F
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> przy czym oni tak zaczęli?
<Diabelko> Przy Mass Effect
<sysek> no
<Diabelko> potem Dragon Age
<Diabelko> i ME2
<sysek> mnie tak irytuja DLC, ze to szok
<Diabelko> fajne są DLC, szczególnie od bioware
<sysek> nie wiem w ktorej to grze bylo
<Diabelko> zmieniasz jedną wartość w pliku xml i już jest legalny
<sysek> ale zeby skonczyc to trzeba bylo dokupic DLC
<Dreadlish> a nie bethesda?
<sysek> chyba przy alan wake
<Dreadlish> a jednak nie
<Dreadlish> fo3 wyszło później niż me ;d
<Dreadlish> jak mi znowu ktoś wrzuci katalog z nazwą dłuższą niż 64 znaki to mój tab padnie
<sysek> Diabelko: haha jak to?
<Diabelko> sysek: bo jest RequiresAuthorization="1"
<Diabelko> zmieniasz 1 na 0
<Diabelko> i jazda (:
<sysek> haha
<sysek> to najs
<sysek> ja i tak gram na konsoli
<sysek> wiec pc jakos mnie nie interesuje
<sysek> no moze interesowalo, jak kupilem wiedzmina
<sysek> szkoda, ze pierwsza czesc nie wyszla w koncu na x360
<Diabelko> Konsole są dla noobów.
<sysek> oj tam dla noobow
<Diabelko> Dla noobów.
<sysek> oj tam panie.
<Diabelko> Każda gra robiona pod konsole i przeportowana na PC dalej ma poziom trudności przeciętnego posiadacza ajfona komentującego każdą grę "Way too hard, guyz"
<Diabelko> odpowiedni dla *
<sysek> haha
<sysek> nie widzialem takich komentarzy dla gier na ajfona :D
<BlessJah> da sie zmusic mv do zwrocenia bledu przy probie nadpisania pliku?
<BlessJah> mv -i odpada bo plikow ktore potencjalnie beda nadpisywane jest kilkaset, a -n nie nadpisuje ale nic nie mowi ze nie przenioslo
<gjm> BlessJah: mv -n
<BlessJah> gjm: chodzi o to zebym przemielil kilkaset plikow al potem wiedzial ktore nie przeniesiono bo mialy te same nazwy
<gjm> BlessJah: a nie starczy Ci że ich po prostu nie nadpisze?
<BlessJah> gjm: mam do przerobienia kilkuletni smietnik z zdjeciami rodzinnymi
<sysek> :D
<Enlik> A -nv?
<BlessJah> zalozylem drzewo rok/sezon/DD-MM-wydarzenie
<BlessJah> i prosilem zeby sie tego trzymali i zmieniali nazwy plikow
<BlessJah> i teraz mam kilkaset razy Nowy Plik.jpg albo 01.jpg
<BlessJah> zdjecia ofc sa porozmieszczane w sposob losowy
<BlessJah> Enlik: nv nic nie daje
<Enlik> Nic nie wypisuje, jesli nie przeniesie, co oznacza, ze nie przenioslo - o
<BlessJah> hm... to jest mysl
<Enlik> Szkoda, ze zwraca 0
<BlessJah> Enlik: -nv sie nadaje, bo juz mialem skrobać sprawdzanie source i target dira i porownywanie przed i po przesuwaniu
<BlessJah> hm... for file in ... ; do wcl=`mv -nv $file $destdir | wc -l` ; if [ "$wcl" != 1 ]; then...
<gjm> BlessJah: Enlik Ci wszystko w bash'u zrobi ;p
<BlessJah> gjm: ja sam to w bashu zrobie
<BlessJah> tylko porownywanie targetu przed i po przesuwaniu to dlubanina, trzeba by sortowac, potem jakos przemielic na kazda nazwe
<BlessJah> duzo roboty
<BlessJah> a tak bedzie szybciej i czysciej
<Nerihsa> czy jest tu jakis ekspert od skokow?
<Nerihsa> co to znaczy "parabola lotu"
<sysek> parabole tancza.
<lisu_> Nerihsa: nie wiesz co oznacza słowo parabola?
<Diabelko> Tor lotu danego obiektu bez oporów powietrza to parabola.
<Nerihsa> lisu: no wiem ale nie w kontekscie skokow
<Diabelko> o ile jest ukośny do linii pola grawitacyjnego
<Nerihsa> bo komentator mowi ze ten zlapal parabole lotu
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: skoki ogladasz?
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: ehe
<BlessJah> 300 zdjec-smieci skasowanych, nadal 3,5k zostalo
<mikexcr> fajnie
<BlessJah> mikexcr: po tej stronie tak slodko to nie wyglada, musze sie fehem i bashem wspomagac
<mikexcr> fajnie
<BlessJah> fi9o: ping, gpicview ma odpowiednik feh-owego --action2 'rm %f'?
<labrance> yo
<Skrzyp> Luudzie, pomocy!
<Skrzyp> Mam virtualboxa na ubuntu z zainstalowanym windows xp
<lisu_> współczujemy
<Skrzyp> Chcę do niego podłączyć htc hd2 przez kabel
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: powodzenia
<lisu_> no way, próbuj doinstalować vbox-guest-x11 czy cos takiego
<Skrzyp> i mi nie wykrywa windows ,a ma activesync i wszystko ustwaione
<Skrzyp> mam guest addition i takie tam
<Diabelko> vbox guest additions
<Diabelko> bez tego nic się nie da zrobić
<Skrzyp> mam GA, mówiłem
<Skrzyp> i mam activesync, podłączony i ustawiony telefon
<Diabelko> bo zapewne masz starego activesync
<Skrzyp> windows nawet nie pisze, że urządzenie zostało podpięte
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: wm5torage
<Diabelko> sprawdź czy to jest 4.5
<Skrzyp> nawet nie ma w menadżerze urządzen jako nieznane, więc to coś u mnie
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: co?
<mikexcr> Skrzyp: musisz przez VB podpiąć urządzenie do guesta? ;)
<Psotnick> jak chcesz go połączyć i przeglądać pliki
<Skrzyp> Ja potrzebuję się do NANDu dostać, bo chcę androida zasadzić
<Skrzyp> A nie jakieś pliki
<Psotnick> ROM przez MicroSD
<mikexcr> Skrzyp: powodzenia
<Psotnick> jak się da
<Skrzyp> Muszę na jutro postwaić kumplowi androida
<Psotnick> a jak nie to tylko Win$hit
<m477> life must be preparation for translation to another dimension
<Psotnick> chyab, że Ci telefonu nie szkoda to możesz i na Wine odpalić
<Skrzyp> no, próbowałem winshita postawić
<Skrzyp> na hoście
<Skrzyp> i wywala bos przy instalacji :P
<Skrzyp> *bsod
<Skrzyp> to jest pilna sprawa!
<Galahad> life is too hard guyz
<Galahad> :)
<ktosiek> Galahad: no, to hop!
<gjm> Galahad: for u
<Galahad> cry!
<Galahad> życie jest niczym CRUD
<sysek> gentoo sysek # qlop -t -H chromium
<sysek> chromium: 54 minutes, 20 seconds for 1 merges
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> :D
<foreste> fu chrome :E
<foreste> czesc ;d
<syngress> mam dla was hiciora http://wn.com/Forbidden_Saints_Tv_AD (napewno zakochacie sie w nim natychmiast)
<syngress> niekoniecznie w muzyce ;>
<syngress> czy ten gosc z fujarka nie jest fantastyczny !!!
<BlessJah> powinienes dodac NSFW
<syngress> hmmm cos nie wyszlo
<syngress> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeoA6zBZbxU&feature=player_embedded
<syngress> no
<xonik> Powitać
<xonik> mam pytanko jak debianie 6 współpracuje z REALTEK RTL8187B Wireless LAN Utility
<BlessJah> xonik: nie ten kanał, nie to pytanie
<xonik> wiem wiem
<xonik> tylko na  debian to masakra za nim ktoś ruszy dupe i odpowie
<BlessJah> tutaj też
<ktosiek> xonik: tutaj rozmawia sie o wszystkim poza ubuntu
<ktosiek> są nawet ludzie którzy w ogóle ubuntu nie mają
<xonik> hmmm ... :/
<xonik> poprostu masakra z tm irc'em
<lisu_> kto aktualnie używa ubuntu ręka w górę
<BlessJah> ktosiek: inaczej
<BlessJah> ktosiek: sa nawet ludzie którzy wogóle ubuntu mają
<PrezeS> powtarzasz się
 * ktosiek podnosi rękę w górę
<BlessJah> PrezeS: zobacz co zrobiłem z 'nie'
<Schlussarz> @xonik: http://yp2.pendragon.com.pl/2010/06/realtek-8187b-rtl8187-przez-ndiswrappera-w-ubuntu/ - niby na podstawie Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), ale pakiety są praktycznie te same, więc zadziała na 99%.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ze4nps> (at yp2.pendragon.com.pl)
<Dreadlish> że niby nikt tu ubuntu nie używa?
 * ktosiek zmęczył się, i opuszcza rękę
<kasiaswiderska> lisu_ ja używam :)
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: ty sie nie liczysz
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: bo?
<BlessJah> za krótki staż na kanale
<BlessJah> ze stałych bywalców prawie nikt nie ma ubuntu
<kasiaswiderska> to pokiego grzyba tu siedzą?
<Pabl0Escobar> kasiaswiderska: bo nie wiedzą gdzie jest wyjście ;)
<BlessJah> inaczej
<Tyczek> A coś przypominam, taka konsola czarna była...
<BlessJah> chcemy odwieść jak największą liczbę osób od popełniego błędu
<xonik> ze niby ubuntu jest błędem?
<Schlussarz> @BlessJah: Co w takim razie polecasz? Arch Linux czy może Gentoo?
<BlessJah> a ile masz czasu wolnego?
<BlessJah> sam uzywam archa
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: a ty masz dużo wolnego czasu? Bo ja nie mam - i dlatego mam Ubuntu.
<ktosiek> ja się wnerwiłem na archa bo zajmował za dużo czasu i przeszedłem na gentoo
<BlessJah> ja tez nie mam, i dlatego wzialem system w ktorym jak zrobie to dziala
<ktosiek> niby mniej jebania z gentoo niż z archem, ale i tak teraz siedzę na natty :-P
<kasiaswiderska> Moj system też działa.
<winter> ale wy pierdolicie
<Pabl0Escobar> ktosiek: uważaj na język
<winter> :<
<winter> :<
<winter> się naciąłem
<winter> bywa
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: w pewnym momencie wykonanie komendy może być szybsze od przebijanie sie przez trzypoziomowe menu
<BlessJah> a automatyczny konfigurator który wie lepiej co mi trzeba może zdrowo namieszać
<xonik>  BlessJah i tu musze Ci przyznać racje ;)
<Schlussarz> @BlessJah: Zbyt mało by rzucić swoje Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) w kąt i zastąpić czymś innym. Poza tym - wole ten czas poświęcić na zarabianie pieniędzy.
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: ale to nie ma nic wspólnego z używaniem konkretnej dystrybucji - Ubuntu też ma konsole...
<syngress> debian rowniez jest beznadziejny, tak ? wylaczcie w wiekszosci dystrybucji x'y i macie same shit - cyferki, literki ... Bezpieczenstwo .. To tylko od nas zalezy, nie od dystrybucji (poprawcie mnie jeslisie myle).
<Schlussarz> @BlessJah: A to w Ubuntu GNU/Linux Terminal nie istnieje? Może układ plików nie jest tak wygodny jak w Arch Linux, ale da się pracować...
<BlessJah> Schlussarz: instalacja zajmuje kwadrans, razem z wstepna konfiguracja, potem czas zalezy od tego jak duzo masz appsow do zainstalowania
<BlessJah> prosze, nie porownojcie pacmana do apt-a i rc.d do skryptow debiana/ubuntu
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: Ubuntu - instalacja kwadrans, konfiguracja 15 min i instalacja aplikacji przez apt-get... bu hu.
<xonik> syngress pamiętaj że nie każdy jest zaawansowanym urzytkowinikiem linuxa
<BlessJah> syngress: zdziwisz sie, mam X11
<syngress> xonik: zgadza sie
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: powiedziałem, nie porównuj pacmana do apta
<BlessJah> poza tym usunięcie defaultowo zainstalowanych appsów jest niemal niemożliwe
<Pabl0Escobar> BlessJah: nie dramatyzuj
<Schlussarz> @BlessJah: A czymże APT tak zawinił?
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: nie porównuje, więc nie wiem o co ci chodzi.
<Psotnick> BlessJah: w Ubu czy Debianie?
<xonik> syngress: a jeżeli ktoś zaczyna od ubunta to ma bardzo mało w głowie zeby samemu konfigurowac system
<BlessJah> Pabl0Escobar: przy próbie odinstalowania evince czy firefoksa ubuntu zapyta czy skasowac pol gnome
<Psotnick> czyli ubu :)
<BlessJah> Schlussarz: skladnia i szybkosc dzialania
<Psotnick> bo w Debianie można wszystko właściwie wywalić
<syngress> xonik: co ty opowiadasz, wystarczy wlaczyc cukierkowe okienka6c - zostajesz z konsola ..
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: mowisz ze instaluje aptem, zeby instalowac najpierw musze zdeinstalowac, a potem instalacja i tak przebiega zupelnie inaczej
<syngress> jesli chcesz sie uczyc, sie uczysz ..
<Psotnick> ja sobie postawiłem Archa parę dni temu i pierwsze wrażenie: o.O jak to się szybko włączyło
<xonik> Własnie jednemu system potrzebyny jest to zabawy (nauki) a drugiemu do wmiare stabilnego działania
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: podstawowa roznica to to od ktorej strony zaczynasz, w archu masz system podstawowy i instalujesz to co ci potrzebne, w ubuntu masz gotowy do dzialania, w pelni skonfigurowany i cieszacy oko a przy tym cholernie ciezki system, ktory nieco bardziej zaawansowany user na poczatku sproboje odchudzic
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: po co?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: tyle, że w Archu na początku nie ma nawet dhclienta ;D
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: jak działa to po co mam ruszać?
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.tk/bootchart.png
<BlessJah> zupełnie nieodchudzany i nietuningowany archlinux
<Psotnick> 19s?
<Psotnick> wolno
<ktosiek> Psotnick: w sumie to teraz ubuntu może wstawać szybciej
<BlessJah> tak, wolno
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah:  i o to chodzi, że dostaje system gotowy do używania - bez pałowania się ze sterami i połową potrzebnych domyślnie zainstalowanych programów.
<ktosiek> dzięki ureadahead :-D
<Psotnick> na czysto włączał mi się ~10s
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: probowalem usunac program od poczty, ktory uzylem raz w ubuntu 6.06 bo bylem na etapie klikania we wszystkie appsy w menu
<winter> Psotnick: z tą ilością demonów co ja mam startuje w ponad pół minuty
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: w kazdym kolejnym ubuntu probowalem ten apps usunac, a ze byl zintegrowany z kalendarzem to probowal mi pol gnome skasowac
<Pabl0Escobar> a ja mam forsajta i nikt tu go nie ma :D
<BlessJah> Psotnick: to jest konfiguracja ktora uzywam na co dzien, nic absolutnie nie kasowalem a jedynie dodawalem
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: och wielkie mi aj waj
<ktosiek> Pabl0Escobar: i jak się sprawuje manager pakietów?
<Psotnick> ja też nic nie kasuję, a nie wiem ile mam, bo mi się bootcharta nie chciało instalować :D
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: evolution czy tam evince to tylko przyklad, ja tak mialem z polowa aplikacji w menu
<ktosiek> tj. jeśli można to tak nazwać
<BlessJah> Psotnick: zaraz po instalacji arch uruchamia sie zaleznie od dysku w okolo 10-15 sekund
<Pabl0Escobar> ktosiek: conary jest fajne, trochę powolne, ale fajne
<ktosiek> Pabl0Escobar: jak w praktyce wygląda to przywracanie stanu systemu z danej daty? Bo nigdzie nie potrafiłem znaleźć info na ten temat
<BlessJah> gdyby tak uciac te 4 sekundy na starcie i opoznic star demonow... pewnie zszedlbym ponizej 15 sekund
<ktosiek> tylko stwierdzenia że jest to wspaniałe :-)
<Psotnick> bym sobie sprawdził, ale nie chce mi się rebootować
<Pabl0Escobar> ktosiek: no działa działa, wybierasz punkt i gotowe
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: a twoj system ile sie uruchamia? wrzuc bootcharta
<foreste> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_B.S.U. gdzie znajde to ?
<foreste> kiedys bylo dolanczane do linuxow
<foreste> teraz nie :(
<ktosiek> foreste: apt-get install chromium-bsd
<ktosiek> foreste: apt-get install chromium-bsu
<ktosiek> :-)
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: wystarczy mi fakt, że nie woda w czajniku nie zdązy się zagotować jak mi się system włącza :) - czyli wg mojej skali uruchamia się szybko.
<BlessJah> wg twojej skali ubuntu bedzie sie uruchamialo szybciej od archa niezaleznie od tego ile bedziesz miala na stoperze
<ktosiek> BTW od kiedy jest ureadahead w ubuntu?
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: oczywiście.
<foreste> net mi padl ;/
<BlessJah> to ciekawe, łączysz się przez gołębie pocztowe? jakie lagi?
<BlessJah> xD
<foreste> playonline
<foreste> modem bunt ;d
<foreste> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_B.S.U. gdzie mozna t znalesc ?
<foreste> debem ;]
<BlessJah> link nie działa
<wujtruj> http://chromium-bsu.sourceforge.net/download.htm
<wujtruj> BlessJah: działa, tylko kropka ostatnia Ci się pewnie nie kopiuje
<BlessJah> co racja to racja
<BlessJah> foreste: zmartwię cię, bo google już w pierwszym linku mi odpowiedział
<BlessJah> do tego zaloze sie ze jest repo do debiana
<guest02349>  Witam. Mam problem z gconf-editorem: wylaczylem w ustawieniach nautilusa opcje 'show_desktop', I nie moge jej ponownie wlaczyc, poniewaz 'ten klucz jest zabezpieczony przed zapisem'.
<guest02349> Juz nieaktualne.
<Biszkopcik> łaa
<Biszkopcik> słiitt
<bt4> re
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<bt4> Dreadlish: witaj :D
<Dreadlish> net mi muli
<Dreadlish> o tej godzinie nie powinien
<syngress> Dreadlish: pewnie hakiery jakieś  ..
<syngress> co tam masz, cablówkę ?
<bt4> Dreadlish:
<Dreadlish> syngress: na tym zadupiu wygląda mi to na zdradliwego neo od sąsiada
<Dreadlish> bt4: wat?
<manishe> cholera wlasnie sie dowiedzialem ze mam usb myszke;/ tak dawno ja kupilem, ze juz zapomnialem, a w systemie mi sie zglasza jako psaux:D
<Dreadlish> bt4: i tak po highlighcie nie mam żadnego dźwięku/pcspeakera/whatever
<Dreadlish> normalne
<Dreadlish> u mnie sie touchpad i mysz na usb tak zgłaszają
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda że jednocześnie
<manishe> Dreadlish: a nie da sie tej myszki zmusic zeby sie widziala jako usb/hid?
<manishe> w lapku tak mialem
<syngress> Dreadlish: ERA ma teraz ciekawe oferty - wiadomo są limity - ale całkiem to ładnie chodzi .. Nie wiem jak tam z zasięgiem u ciebie, za 50pl/mc dostał byś 5GB/limit i jakiś znośny modem .. (Zrozumiałem że sieć masz od kogoś) ..
<manishe> robil ktos z was domowy raid 0?
<syngress> jeśli pracujesz na laptopie - mobilny dostęp do sieci jest rewelacją
<Enlik> 1st
<Mareckus> hej mam problem z instalacją kadu
<manishe> hej, jaki to problem Mareckus ?
<Mareckus> po wpisaniu apt-get install kadu mam takie coś : Depends: kadu-common (= 0.6.0.2-2ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Enlik> Ubuntu czy Debian?
<Mareckus> i na końcu pisze E: Broken packages
<Mareckus> backtrack 4 r2
<Dreadlish> syngress: mam w domu "zdradzieckiego neo" czyt. neozdradę, ale mnie do sraki doprowadza jak kilka osób (tzn. 2) ściąga
<Dreadlish> syngress: era u mnie spokojnie chodzi na edge, a nawet czasem można umtsa wyciągnąć
<manishe> Mareckus: wrzuc na pastebin calosc komunikatu
<Dreadlish> ąęśćżłóź?
<mikexcr> ok
<mikexcr> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<mikexcr> `utf8
<Enlik> Czyli Ubuntu czy Debian? Bo nie chce mi sie szukac. W pierwszym przypadku, zrob porzadek z PPA-mi, w drugim, jesli sie to pojawilo tak ot, bez kombinowania, to i pewnie naprawią
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> mi chodziło o pisanie
<Dreadlish> bo jakiś krzak mi wyskoczył
<manishe> w czyjej wiadomosci krzak
<Dreadlish> w mojej
<Dreadlish> ale to pewnie coś poprostu na transmisji siadło
<Mareckus> bt 4 r2 jest na ubuntu
<Mareckus> prubowałem zainstalować najnowszą wersje kadu
<Mareckus> zgodnie z opisem na stronie
<Mareckus> teraz kadu nie działa ani te zainstalowane - stare ani nowe
<dweller> przeinstaluj te z repo
<bt4> Mareckus: wyw calkiem kadu
<bt4> i aptgetnj od nowa
<Mareckus> wkleiłem na pastebin komunikat
<Mareckus> ok
<Mareckus> jak je odinstalować ?
<bt4> google
<bt4> winter: ping
<manishe> a gdzie link do pastebina?
<bt4> manishe: zpomnial wkleic
<Mareckus> już wklejam http://pastebin.com/fsZbwc3Y
<manishe> apt-get update && apt-get install kadu kadu-common
<manishe> powinienes uzyc aptitude, to bys wiedzial, dlaczego tak sie dzieje
<manishe> ale jak nie uzywasz, to trudno
<Mareckus> manishe  po wpisaniu tego polecenia mam cos takiego http://pastebin.com/8LNxfZ2P
<Enlik> Dodawales jakies niestandardowe repozytorium?
<Mareckus> tak dodałem jedno
<Enlik> manishe: zobacz, jak pięknie widać
<Mareckus> ale już usunąłem je z listy repozytoriów
<manishe> Mareckus: apt-get purge kadu~n
<Enlik> Odinstal... ano
<manishe> wywal
<Enlik> ~n? apt to obsluguje?
<manishe> sprawdzimy;)
<Mareckus> pisze E: Couldn't find package kadu~n
<Mareckus> to może bez tej końcówki
<manishe> hehe:D a jednak nie:P
<Enlik> dpkg -l | grep kadu
<manishe> to samo mialem napisac
<Enlik> Tym razem ja bylem szybszy :)
<Mareckus> po wpisaniu dpkg -l | grep kadu mam http://pastebin.com/34dc54hR
<Enlik> apt-get purge kadu-common
<Enlik> Powinno wystarczyć
<Enlik> (pochodzi z tego repozytorium, ktore dodales, a potem usunales)
<manishe> apt-get purge `apt-cache search kadu |awk {'print $1'}`
<manishe> pewniej
<manishe> ale racja, tamto powinno wystarczyc
<Mareckus> ok czyli kadu-common  jest usunięte
 * bt4 Strachy na lachy - Radio dalmacja
<manishe> to z awk.. to na przyszlosc;)
<manishe> czyli usunales wlasnie kadu-common tak
<Mareckus> po wpisaniu dpkg -l | grep kadu mam teraz tylko     c  kadu                                       0.6.0.2-2ubuntu0.1                      Gadu-Gadu client for X11
<Mareckus> czyli robimy pewne postępy
<manishe> apt-get purge kadu
<Mareckus> :D
<Enlik> Co znaczy rc?
<Enlik> Może usuniete, ostały się pliki konf.
<manishe> Mareckus: gdybys uzywal aptitude, to bys od razu mial wypisane, dlaczego nei mozesz zainstalowac danego pakietu
<Enlik> manishe: jesi chodzi o mnie, aptitude uważam za nieczytelne...
<bt4> aptitude i apt to jeden diabel
<Enlik> Nie, nieco inaczej działają
<manishe> calkiem inaczej, mozna by rzec
<Enlik> apt nie umie downgrade'ować chyba, na przykład
<Mareckus> czyli zamiast apt wpisywać aptitude ?
<manishe> bo aptitude zapamieta zaleznosci i odinstaluje na koneic
<manishe> Mareckus: na razie daj apt-get purge kadu
<manishe> dales?
<Mareckus> aptitude-install ?
<Enlik> manishe: apt też, chyba że jesteś do tylu o 100 lat
<manishe> :D
<manishe> Enlik: pewnie tak
<Enlik> (autoremove czy cos takiego)
<Enlik> ;]
<Mareckus> tak dałem i troche dziwna sprawa bo pisze że Package kadu is not installed, so not removed
<manishe> ale to, co zauwazylem u Mareckusa, to wlasnie brak wyjasnienia, dlaczego nei mozna zainstalowac kadu
<manishe> :)
<Enlik> Tak więc - nie same po remove/purge, przyn. domyslnie, co dla mnei jest lepsze
<manishe> Mareckus: no to teraz apt-get update
<bt4> a dobra czaje
<bt4> ;]
<Mareckus> ale jak wpisze  dpkg -l | grep kadu to dalej pisze rc  kadu                                       0.6.0.2-2ubuntu0.1                      Gadu-Gadu client for X11
<manishe> zrobiles update?
<Mareckus> robie
<manishe> to teraz apt-get install kadu
<Mareckus> Done
<Enlik> Czyli zadzialalo
<manishe> Enlik: a apt rozwiazuje zaleznosci, jak np jakiegos dependancy ci brakuje?
<Mareckus> zaraz
<Mareckus> wpisuje te drugie polecenie
<Enlik> manishe: oczywiście - samo doinstaluje, z tym że w przypadku problemow nie oferuje wyboru rozwiązan
<manishe> Enlik: aha
<Mareckus> i znowu moje Kadu działa :D jupi
<manishe> gz men
<manishe> Enlik: bo u mnie aptitude zarzadza pinningiem i radzi sobie bardzo dobrze w debianie
<Enlik> manishe: z tym że nie powinno się mieszać - używać naprzemiennie jednego i drugiego
<manishe> tak jest
<Enlik> W Ubuntu na ogol sie uzywa APT-a
<manishe> pociagam cos z experimental, a apitude po jakims czasie bedzie przenosil wersje paczki zainsatlowanej do unstable, testing (docelowo)
<manishe> tak poustalem te piny
<manishe> i dziala super
<Enlik> Bo ponoc uzywajac narzedzi typu synaptic to jak uzywaloby sie apta, bodajze
<manishe> no ponoc
<manishe> synaptic chyba rozwiazuje po swojemu, cos jak aptitude,nie?
<Enlik> Apt chyba tez umie pinning, ale głowy nie dam ;)
<manishe> nigdy nie uzywalem to nie wiem
<Enlik> Nie wiem, być może
<Enlik> Pewnie chodzi bardziej o listę, co było zainstalowane ręcznie, a co nie
<manishe> pewnie umie pinning, ale nie chcial bym mu tego zostawiac, zwazywszy ze nie umie rozwiazywac problemowych zaleznosci
<manishe> Enlik: to tez mozna zmienic, co bylo recznie
<Enlik> Apt nie widzi tego z aptitude i na odwrot (choc było jakies narzedzie do tego, by  „kopiować” te dane)
<Enlik> Ano
<manishe> na poziomie dpkg jak sie zmieni status pakietu, to ktore managery to zobacza?
<manishe> aptitude na pewno
<manishe> a apt, synaptic?
<Enlik> Status w jakim sensie?
<manishe> no ze recznie
<Enlik> A nie wiem. Jeśli to dpkg, nie apt* tym zarządza, to w teorii nie powinno być takich problemow
<manishe> aha
<Enlik> Czyli mowisz,ze z poziomou dpkg jest taka mozliwosc?
<manishe> gdzies to widzialem
<Enlik> Przy okazji: jak szybko dziala Ci aptitude? O „wczytywanie czegoś tam” mi glownie chodzi
<manishe> hmm chyba tylko jest dpkg --set-selections czyli hold mozna dac
<manishe> ale automatycznie/recznie to chyba tylko docelowa nakladka aptitude, synaptic - ma kazda swoja liste pewnie
<Enlik> Ano
<Enlik> Pewnie tak ;)
<manishe> real	0m1.788s
<Enlik> Mam Fluksboksa, zainstalowałem jakieś śmieci z KDE i mi sie ikonki i rozmiar czcionek zmienily
<Enlik> Szybko!
<manishe> real0m3.003s na drugim komputerze, z ubuntu
<Mareckus> jakim poleceniem sprawdzaćie szybkość działania programów ?
<Enlik> Co najwyżej długość działania itp. od startu do zakonczenia
<Enlik> time
<manishe> time mozna wrzucac pomiedzy linijki w skryptach tez, gdy masz wiecej polecen
<Mareckus> acha
<Mareckus> a te aptitude to takie centrum oprogramowania jest tak ?
<Enlik> Coś jak apt-get
<Enlik> Heh, .docx
<manishe> Mareckus: odwrotnie raczej. bo w Centrum Oprogramowania nic nie ma, zadnych szczegolow, jeszcze mniej niz w apt. W aptitude jest o wiele wiecej
<Mareckus> bo apt get korzysta z adresów z repozytoriami dla określonej dystrybucji
<manishe> alias na aptitude najlepiej dac -VZD, zeby miec wiecej szczegolow
<manishe> do tego apt-listchanges
<Mareckus> a aptitude to taki wypas po prostu
<manishe> skonfigurowany zeby changelogi czytal
<manishe> to jest super.
<Mareckus> nice
<manishe> Mareckus: mozna tak powiedziec;)
<NightWish`> dobry wieczór
<manishe> czesc NightWish`
<manishe> Enlik: wpisz ico -threads 500 -sleep 0.05 -delta +1+1
<manishe> Enlik: i powiedz, jaki proces ci zezre procka, panel Fluxboksa czy xorg
<manishe> czy jeszcze co innego, jestem ciekaw:D
<manishe> bo u mnie nie wyrabia gnome-panel;/
<Enlik> Człowieku
<Enlik> Ja mam procesor 1-rdzeniowy!
<Enlik> ;-)
<manishe> :D
<manishe> do tty awaryjnego sie dobijesz:)
<manishe> u mnie widac, ze chlopaki z gnome nie przewidzieli potrzeby zaprogramowania wielowątkowosci w wyswietlanie tytulow okien na pasku :)
<Enlik> Hmm, zobaczmy - tylko niech zainstaluję najpieerw
<manishe> ico nie masz?
<manishe> jest w xorg-utils, jakos tak
<Enlik> Jest w x11-apps/ico :)
<manishe> aha
<manishe> fajne zabawki tam sa swoja droga, np taki kalkulator:D
<manishe> hehe
<Enlik> Ano, ciekawy doscy
<Enlik> dosyć, jakie usability!
<manishe> haha :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-20
<drathir> kurczaki drogie te plyty am2
<modinfo> 123
<Demorion> cze wam
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: Che Guevara
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: CZE
<Demorion> nie Che
<Thorbjorn> Czego nie chcesz?
<Demorion> :D
<Thorbjorn> Pijany już jestes?
<Demorion> akurat ja jestem za prohibicją
<Demorion> ehh, czeka mnie instalacja Debiana na początek dnia.. bo mój Backtrack nie lubi nowych użytkowników ;D
<Demorion> nauczyłbym się gentoo, ale mam za słabego procka
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: Sabayon
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: Calculate Linux
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ja che szybkiego systemu bez wodotrusków
<Thorbjorn> No to masz sabayona z lxde
<Thorbjorn> z xfce
<Thorbjorn>  awesome
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: tak czytam... to bardzo ciekawa propozycja
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: korzystałeś z tego ?
<Thorbjorn> Yep
<Thorbjorn> I chwaliłem
<Thorbjorn> I wracam spowrotem
<Thorbjorn> CoreCDX masz z fluxem
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: martwie się, że będzie wolny i trudny do nauki
<Thorbjorn> Co Ci brakuje w repo emergiem posysasz
<Thorbjorn> Instaluj z xfce.
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: a nr wersji ? 8 ?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<jacekowski> Demorion: ja gentoo na duronie 850MHz instalowalem
<jacekowski> Demorion: a sa ludzie co na P233 i kompilowali
<Thorbjorn> jacekowski: nie mówimy, że się nie da.
<Thorbjorn> Tylko zbyt dużo czasu to zajmuje.
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ma racje...
<Demorion> nie mam czasu na takie zabawy po kila dni
<Thorbjorn> Hm, kolejny system chodzi mi na tym dysku, a linux nie chce.
<Thorbjorn> Dziwne
<buharin> w ogole dziwny problem
<buharin> jaka jest najstabilniejsza przegladarka w lnuxie?
<Demorion> links
<Thorbjorn> buharin: ff
<Thorbjorn> i to  zalezy od wydania, a problem naprawdę dziwny
<buharin> wlasnie chcialem wejsc na czaterie i sie ff scielo
<buharin> i chrome tyż
<buharin> ;S
<Thorbjorn> na gejczata?
<buharin> Thorbjorn, nie :P
<Thorbjorn> napewno ;p
<buharin> wymieniam zdjecia na sms'y
<buharin> taki buiznes czasem robie ;D
<buharin> ze udajesz laske i dasz dostep do zdjec za sms'a
<buharin> oni wysylaja a ja mam na piwo
<buharin> mniej wiecej ;) ale sa rozne techniki
<Demorion> :D
<buharin> chyba nici pod linuxem
<buharin> ; d
<Demorion> myślałem, że ja mam dziwne pomysły... ale jednak są lepsi
<bart1> witajcie - jestem wlasnie po aktualizacji swojego ubuntu do wersji oneoric i mam pewien probelm. Probowal ktos zmusic telepathy-sushany (gadugadu) do dzialania bo nie wiem dlaczego ale mi wyskakuje blad sieci
<Demorion> te empaty to jakaś patologia z tym gg
<bart1> czyli lepiej sobie darowac i pidgina zainstalowac ?
<Demorion> raczej to idzie zrobić... u mnie działało... ale później był problem bo się lubiał często sam rozłanczać... zainstaluje pidgina i będziesz miał wolne od problemów
<bart1> spoko dzieki to dzis zegna sie z empathy - pozdro
<Demorion> empaty to chyba ma tylko z gg taki problem z tego co pamietam... w nastepnmych wydaniach to zniknie.. ale teraz to trzeba kombinowac
<buharin> ja uzywam Kadu nie narzekam
<Demorion> sabayon już ściagnięty
<PushUpek> ale cisza (;
<nn52> czesc
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<Wizard> :]
<nn52> Wizz mam problem :P
<nn52> wgralam sobie przez USB Cretora  i uniboot Ubuntu na pendrive...
<nn52> i podczas bootowania z USB wyskakuje napisa " boot error"
<nn52> i nie wiem co z tym zrobic
<Wizard> hmm
<niedaz> use dd
<niedaz> czy tam flasznula na windowsie :f
<nn52> na windowsie dd nie zrobie ;P
<niedaz> reszcie nie ufam.
<niedaz> cygwinem zrobisz <:
<Wizard> ty chcesz mieć instalator live, tak?
<nn52> no... wczesniejsze wersje tak instalowane byly :P
<nn52> Live na pena i instalator z live
<Wizard> niedaz ma rację, poza tym, na obrazie ubuntu jest jakieś exe, które zapisuje obrazy
<Wizard> tego możesz użyć
<nn52> co ciekawe stara wersja  Ubu 9 dziala xD
<Wizard> a bo kombinujesz jakimś windziarstwem, zamiast zrobić jak człowiek
<niedaz> bo stara wersja miala jakies dziwne rzeczy zamiast hybridiso pewnie :f
<nn52> mam ubu ... w wersji 9 :Pna dysku , ale kijowo mi podzialil partycje 500gb na / ... i nic wiecej ,a teraz chce wgrac 10.4.4 i pupa
<nn52> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.4 < tym robie
<Wizard> nn52, nawet nie wiem co to :]
<niedaz> flasznul
<Wizard> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<niedaz> archowa wiki ma fajny arcik o wrzucaniu na usb :f
<niedaz> a teraz mi sie jakos kiepsko linkuje.
<nn52> próbowa³am jeszcze unetbootin-windows-568, te¿ nic, nawet linuksowe bootowalnych noœników nic nie daje - ci¹gle boot error
<niedaz> albo sprawdz czeksumki obrazu jeszcze :f
<nn52> chba ¿eby dysk przesunaæ i na dysk zrobiæ  w FAT i z dysku instalowaæ :P
<nn52> tak¹ z 8gb partycjê
<Wizard> nn52, krzaczysz
<nn52> gdyby siê da³o przeprowadziæ instalacjê z zamontowanej p³yty na windowsie by³o by spoko :D
<nn52> wiem wiem... na windowsa niema zadnego spoko IRC... sam syf...
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> w ogóle nic nie ma żadnego spoko
<nn52> nawet XChat na Winde jest p³atny
<Wizard> zrób dd i przestań płakać :)
<nn52> dd mi tylko skopiuje.... a ja chce zainstalowac :P
<PushUpek> pod win był jeszcze taki program zwał się jakoś LiLi USB Creator czy coś w ten deseń
<niedaz> sreator
<nn52> chyba prêdziej kupie p³ytke cd... xD
<niedaz> eh, pebkacyzm
<niedaz> ide sobie obejrzec gwiezdne wojny w ascii :f
<PushUpek> iść pokodzić czy pograć na ps3, ciężki wybór
<Wizard> granie się szybko nudzi
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> dlaczego DaZ się zmienił w niedaza?
<PushUpek> może, to jego alter ego (;
<Wizard> nn52! nie odchodź!
<PushUpek> może mu się udało
<mati75> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<bobby168> !keep regedarek
<Wizard> o_O
<Dreadlish> co tak patrzysz krzywo?
<Wizard> spode łba, jak zwykle
<PushUpek> niech ktoś zabierze ode mnie, to lenistwo. bo normalnie dzisiaj nie ujadę :/
<Ozil> Wizard: elo zimek pytałeś ?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Demorion> cze
<Wizard> Ozil, tak, jeszcze nie przyszła odpowiedź
 * Thorbjorn zastanawia się pomiędzy gnome2, a xfce
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, ty weź sobie zainstaluj jedno i się tego trzymaj
<Wizard> najlepiej sobie znajdź jakiś najbardziej porypany menedżer okien
<Wizard> qvwm polecam
<Wizard> skonfiguruj go, dorób do tego jakiś z dupy menedżer plików (xfm jeszcze się buduje) i jedziesz
<Wizard> albo nie wiem, opencde
<Wizard> *nikt* nie będzie miał takiego desktopu, wszystko se posutawiasz po swojemu i będziesz zadowolony
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, albo: xwinman.org
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: w repo takich gówien nie mam.
<Thorbjorn> Ja nie zmieniam już systemu na desktopie
<Thorbjorn> Mam do wyboru: haiku, pcbsd. Sam rozumujesz.
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, że nie rozumiem :]
<Wizard> co ma wm do systemu? znaczy na haiku ma sporo, ale na pcbsd?
<dawid_> helo
<dawid_> jak usunąć pulseaudio i ustawić alsamixer
<dawid_> bo już nie mam siły do skype
<Dreadlish> apt-get remove pulseaudio jak ci pół systemu nie wywali
<Filar> dawid_, chodzi o to, że skype nie ma dźwięku kiedy pulseaudio masz włączone?
<dawid_> niby wywaliłem ale urządzenia dźwiękopwe w skype tlko pulseaudio jest
<Filar> killall pulseaudio ci nie wystarczy?
<Vorbis^> pasuspender skype
<Vorbis^> spróbuj
<Vorbis^> poza tym skype używa pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> Filar: killall -> pulseaudio respawn -> killall -> w koło macieju
<dawid_> nie że nie ma dźwięku tylko jak rozmawiam to po paru sekundAach skype łączy z netem (status łączenie)
<Vorbis^> a co ma do tego pulseaudio?
<dawid_> to co innego
<dawid_> bo nie wiem
<dawid_> piszą w necie ze pulseadio
<Wizard> skype używa pulseaudio, ale jest po prostu zjebany
<dawid_> a jest sposób na komunikacje głosową w ubuntu?
<Vorbis^> i tak lepszy niż na windowsie :X
<dawid_> z windowsem
<Vorbis^> bo tam ta kobyła zjada więcej ramu jak przeglądarka
<dawid_> chce sie komunikować głosowo z kolegami którzy mają windows, znacie jakieś
<dawid_> sposoby lub programy
<dawid_> ??
<Vorbis^> mumble?
<dawid_> a coś darmowego
<Vorbis^> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<dawid_> czyli moge se u siebie zainstalować na kompie serwer mumble i podłączyć do niego kumpili i to bedzie za free
<dawid_> ???
<Vorbis^> tak
<dawid_> to sie ciesze a ile kumopli do neta mojego 2mb moge mieć
<dawid_> net 2 mb
<dawid_> proc 2.5ghzx2 ram 2gb
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> tak żeby nie muliło
<Vorbis^> nie wiem
<Vorbis^> ale bedzie ich troche
<Vorbis^> a jak bedzie za bardzo muliło to masz tam przeglądarke serwerów
<Vorbis^> na jakiś publiczny wbijecie i też bedzie git
<Skrzyp> A Wam to tylko...
<Skrzyp> *pierd*
<Szatan> Skrzyp: gdzie się podziała Twoja kultura osobista?
<Skrzyp> Szatan: Niechaj Wielmożny Pan się dowie, że te smętne resztki mej jakże osławionej kultury osobistej, zostawiłem na majątki, który znajduje się obecnie około pięćdziesięciu mil od mej zimowej gospody.
<Skrzyp> Ręką własną GPG podpisał, Skrzyp.
<BigBen_> czesc
<BigBen_> jest jakis dobry program do wypalania CD/DVD na linuksa oprocz Brasero
<BigBen_> ?
<Skrzyp> Brasero jest dobre?
<BigBen_> nie jest
<BigBen_> dlatego szukam czegos innego
<Skrzyp> Brasero to tylko frontend na wodima.
<BigBen_> wczoraj mnie Brasero wkurwilo ostatecznie
<BigBen_> i szukam jakiegos innego zamiennika
<Skrzyp> GUI: Xfburn, K3b, CDParanoia.
<Skrzyp> CLI: wodim, growisofs
<BigBen_> Skrzyp, CDParanoia to chyba nie jest typowy program do nagrywania plyt
<BigBen_>  Narzędzie do wyodrębniania próbek audio z płyt CD. W odróżnieniu od podobnych
<BigBen_>  programów, jak np. cdda2wav, cdparanoia dokłada wszelkich starań, aby
<BigBen_>  wyodrębnić informację audio bez żadnych artefaktów, takich jak jitter.
<BlessJah> jacekowski:
<djEnt> witam, mam pewien problem z baz± postgres, otó¿ po wykonaniu komendy createdb mydb otrzymujê co¶ takiego: http://wklej.org/id/692693/
<djEnt> w manualu napisane jest, ¿eby skontaktowaæ siê z administratorem, nie jest napisane w jaki sposób ten problem rozwi±zaæ, komenda nie dzia³a nawet z uprawnieniami roota
<dawid_> siemacie zainstalowałem mumble i murmura niby skonfigurowałem na kompie (jakośc dziwięku i hasło dla super admina) ale co dalej
<dawid_> chce mieć własny prywatny serwer mumble na ubuntu 11.10 bo skype mnie wkurza
<dawid_> halo
<Vorbis^> no to odpal murmura i właźcie tam mumblem?
<Vorbis^> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Running_Murmur
<dweller> dawid_: tak nawiasem, to jest irc, tutaj na odpowiedź nie czeka się 5 minut tylko do 5 godzin ;f
<tajwanuser> bez przesady
<tajwanuser> po 3 zwykle ktos zerknie
<tajwanuser> :P
<dweller> ta, ale nie odpowie
<dweller>  ;f
<dawid_> odpaliłem murmura wpisałęm hasło i co teraz
<dawid_> mumble odpalić i co potem
<dawid_> ej
<Demorion> cze
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: na sabayonie?
<Demorion> no :D
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: co ten dawid chciał?
<Demorion> właśnie leci emerge --sync
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: i jak Ci się to widzi?
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ciężko powiedzieć... wszystko inaczej... jak będzie mi emerge łądnie chodził to zostaję... jak do teraz to dźwięk mi nie chodził ale naprawiłem
<Thorbjorn> Ty...
<tajwanuser> Thorbjorn: nie wiem, on chyba byl juz wczesniej
<Thorbjorn> przez equo instaluj
<Demorion> wiem :D ale chce mieć skompilowane pod swoją maszynę ;)
<Demorion> dlatego emerge
<Thorbjorn> to cza było gentoo stawiać
<Demorion> gento.. dla mnie, to za duże wyzwanie na takim kompie
<Demorion> poza tym mam nikłą widzę, na temat działania systemu
<karoles> >na takim kompie?
<PushUpek> do gentoo aż takiej wiedzy nie trzeba. Kwestia ustawienia odpowiednich flag :]
<Demorion> kwestia tego, tamtego... nie mam czasu i sprzętu..
<Enlik> Demorion: dlatego używasz emerge, mieszając DWA menadżery pakietów od pierwszego dnia, pewnie bez żadnego RTFM? Powodzenia.
<Demorion> jak się zj*bi* to przeinstaluje
<Demorion> :P
<Demorion> zresztą wszystko idzie odinstalować :D
<karoles> Demorion: ale jak sprzetu nie masz!?
<Demorion> karoles: mam pentium4... ostatnia instlacja gentoo trwała u mnie 3h bez stawiania środowiska graficznego
<Enlik> kobieca logika :P
<karoles> No i co?
<karoles> Najwyzej mozesz nie miec czasu.
<Demorion> karoles: szkoda mi życia :D
<karoles> jakbym mial wystarczajaca wiedze sam bym poinstalował :P.
<karoles> >wiedze łatwo zdobyć
<Demorion> zobaczę, jak wyjdzie... sabayona traktuję jako kolejny schodek do gentoo
<karoles> wiem. Ale traktuje to jako ciekawostke i nie zalezy mi na tym
<karoles> a arch?
<Demorion> archa nie testowałem
<Demorion> i pewnie, go szybko nie zobaczę... zawsze fascynowało mnie gentoo
<dweller> wszystkich równo fascynowało przez pierwsze chwile instalacji
<PushUpek> Gentoo fajne jest, a w zimowe wieczory można się ogrzać kompilując OpenOffica :D
<dweller> pf
<dweller> ghc lepiej
<Thorbjorn> OO nie ma w binarkach?
<PushUpek> jest
<PushUpek> ale czemu by go nie kompilować? (;
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: Lunar Linux obczaj
<Demorion> :D
<Demorion> no bez jaj :D całości nie chce mi się kompilować...
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: Lunar to bardzo ciekawa propozycja
<Demorion> kiedyś jak będę bogaty... wynajmę sobie takiego karał informatyka, który będzie mi kompilował codziennie gentoo
<Demorion> karła*
<lisu> hi
<Wizard> lo
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> powitać, lisu
<Wizard> jak tam twój windows?
<lisu> siemka
<lisu> Wizard: który?
<Wizard> no ten twój, na laptopie
<lisu> nie wiem, nie używałem go już chwile. Siedzi sobie spokojne. Czemu pytasz?
<DaZ> bo lekką obsesje ma <:
<lisu> no w sumie nie dziwie sie mu, windowsy sa nieprzewidywalne, sypią się na każdym kroku.
<Wizard> przejrzałeś mnie, doktorze DaZ!
<DaZ> dun dun dunn
<Demorion> no jestem ;)
<DaZ> nie da sie ukryć.
<Demorion> ładnie skompilowane irssi ;D samo odpaliło ten kanał
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: Ty ciułasz cały czas na tym emerge?
<DaZ> to chyba nie od kompilacji :x
<Thorbjorn> Toć Gentoo m jakiegoś instalatora z livecd
<DaZ> chyba, ze jakas dziwna
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: owszem :D
<Thorbjorn> zainstaluj i jedziesz
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ja muszę się nauczyć podstaw... działania system, coś mi się schrzni na gentoo to póxniej sam będę musiał szukać...
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: Gentoo z livecd ma instalator ?
<Skrzyp> LOLOLOLOOOL
<Demorion> instalator graficzny*
<Skrzyp> http://gentoo.org/handbook/
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: chyba taj
<Skrzyp> Język, architektura i masz instalator :)
<Thorbjorn> tak*
<Demorion> ok
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: tylko, że kompilować trzeba wsio
<Skrzyp> Thorbjorn: nie trzymaj go w błędzie.
<Thorbjorn> Kolega chce się pobawić.
<Thorbjorn> nie wiem nie mam gentoo kiedyś było livecd
<Thorbjorn> i pewno miało instalator
<Demorion> Skrzyp: te twierdzenie potwierdza twoja zajebistosc
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: nie przejmuj się to  gimbus jest
<Skrzyp> <bip>KURWA!</bip> GENTOO JEST KOMPILOWALNE!
<DaZ> wszystko jest kompilowalne :f
<Skrzyp> Instalujesz z DOWOLNEGO SYSTEMU/LIVECD.
<Thorbjorn> a majtki muszą być ciepłe i co w związku z tym?
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: nie zesraj się.
<Skrzyp> I NIE MA pakietów, to NIE JEST UBUNTU, do cholery!
<Demorion> :D
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: są
<DaZ> zabawnie tu
<Thorbjorn> kilka binarek jest.
<Wizard> który z gentoo to wyjeżdża?
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: Skrzyp
<Thorbjorn> i klnie
<Demorion> noo
<Thorbjorn> bana mu i do kąta!
<Wizard> Demorion, 1. gentoo jest tak specyficzne, że jak się schrzani, to będziesz umiał naprawić gentoo
<Wizard> 2. to strata czasu
<Wizard> 3. won na #gentoo-pl
<Wizard> :)
<Demorion> gratki
<PushUpek> Gentoo, to nie strata czasu (;
<Thorbjorn> PushUpek: jak nie masz życia to  faktycznie stratą czasu nie jest
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ssij! To, że nie umiesz postawić, to nie znaczy, że strata czasu.
<Demorion> lol
<Demorion> i tak rozpętałem 3 wojnę kanałową
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: Ty... nie obchodzą mnie Twoje nawyki wyniesione z domu.
<PushUpek> Thorbjorn: mam życie i tak się składa, że miałem gentoo na dwóch lapkach. raz na tydzień update i wszystko ładnie śmigało 2 lata póki sprzętu nie zmieniłem :D
<Nerihsa> mam życie i gentoo jest jakos wewnetrznie sprzeczne
<Wizard> Skrzyp, wyobraź sobie, że umiem :)
<Thorbjorn> PushUpek: to zależy od sprzętu jaki masz. Jak masz 1 rdzeń atoma i zegar 1.6 to wiesz.
<Demorion> co ja zrobiłem :D
<Wizard> a teraz morda
<Wizard> :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ale to nie jest strata czasu, to bardzo pouczające doświadczenie, bo TRZEBA MYŚLEĆ i nie ma "can i haz walpaper change tol?".
<Wizard> Skrzyp, gówno prawda :)
<Wizard> wszystko napisane na stronie - zero myślenia
<Skrzyp> http://lubmil.ppa.pl/outbox.png - gówno prawda
<Skrzyp> Albo JPG, nie pamiętam.
<Wizard> heh, ppa.pl
<Wizard> powiedz jeszcze, że MorphOS rządzi i już wszystko będzie jasne :D
<Skrzyp> Co, jakiś problem? :) Nie jestem rolnikiem z firmy Atari.
<Demorion> mam Atari jeszcze na strychu
<Skrzyp> <amalker> MorphOS rządzi</amalker>, tam, gdzie nie ma AmigaOS4!
<PushUpek> Atari na strychu?! profanacja!
<DaZ> ty przypadkiem jak było atari nie wchodziłeś pod dywan na stojąco? :f
<Demorion> no sry... ołtaż wyniosłem
<Skrzyp> PushUpek, no, profanacja strychu, to się do stodoły nadaje.
<Demorion> ołtarz*(
<Wizard> Skrzyp, dobra, skończ już się podniecać, bo ci mama majtek nie dopierze ;)
<Skrzyp> Mam kilka par, nie martw się.
<Skrzyp> Nie jestem rolnikiem :)
<Demorion> ja Ataki dostałem za sprzątnięcie kuzyna mieszkania... Ale nie odpaliłem do tej pory...
<Demorion> Atari*
<Skrzyp> Demorion: to nie rób tego, wypali Ci mózg!
<Demorion> Skrzyp: próbowałeś ?
<Skrzyp> Ta.
<Demorion> widać
<Skrzyp> Mam ST 1040F, będę spalal :)
<Skrzyp> Albo sprzedam do biednych krajów, rolnikom.
<Wizard> i MorphOS na tym cieka?
<Wizard> ah, ST to Atari
<Skrzyp> Nie, XyAES.
<Skrzyp> Mosa mam na PowerMacu G4
<Wizard> kiedy wyjdzie na powerbooki? :(
<Skrzyp> Już ma być.
<Wizard> Już ma być od 2 lat
<Skrzyp> Na pewno przed AmiMajówką 2k12
<Skrzyp> Bo prezentacja będzie.
<Wizard> i tak pewnie nie będzie działała połowa rzeczy
<Demorion> do później, część
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<Skrzyp> Ja się napalam, bo do końca lutego ma być JIT do UAE na wszystkich PowerPC.
<Skrzyp> Będzie, będzie, JUŻ działa.
<Skrzyp> Ale tylko Szalejący Reporter Execa Sp.z.o.o ma dostęp
<Skrzyp> Aka krashan i S-ka, czyli MorphOS Team!
<Skrzyp> Czyli dziady, co kasę ciągną bardziej niż ZUS.
<Dreadlish> ja pierdziele
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie masz już gdzie tego gówna przywlekać?
<Wizard> morphosa czy gentoo?
<Dreadlish> GENTOO
<Skrzyp> No, przesadzili mnie na OS4, jak sam lubmil powiedział, że klasyki to złom.
<Wizard> Skrzyp, i tak pewnie włączasz to w niedzielę, w ramach mszy
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> godzina przeglądania basha z OWB i spowrotem na gejtool
<Skrzyp> Nie basha, morphzone'a :)
<Skrzyp> I nie OWB, a od niedawna Timberwolfem.
<Wizard> no ale byłem blisko, nie?
<Skrzyp> Nie.
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> poczekaj, pomacam cię
<Skrzyp> Owube się ładuje pół mszy.
<Skrzyp> Mam kondona, nie dosięgniesz.
<Wizard> Skrzyp, to bardzo nieładnie mieć takie ctcp!
<Skrzyp> So u haz a prablm.
<nn52> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<nn52> ą ć ęł ń ó ś ż ź  chyba nie kracze =D
<Voldenet> chyba
<karoles> nie.
<karoles> żółwiątko
<Voldenet> こんばんは
<Voldenet> nie krzaczę? :D
<Voldenet> あなたはこれを読むことができますか？
<karoles> WTF!?
<karoles> cp1250? :D
<Voldenet> で域内の？
<Skrzyp> Shift-JIS.
<nn52> po japońsku napisał
<Voldenet> でいきないの？
<karoles> trololololo
<Voldenet> nn52: はい、もちろん
<nn52> idę ibus przekonfigurować, by odpisać ;d
<Voldenet> ale wiesz, całkiem zabawnie pisać 日本語i oglądać reakcje
<nn52> Voldenet:  はい ^.^
<nn52> taa :D
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> jeszcze zabawniejszy jest arabski
<Voldenet> ale po jednej linijce po arabsku dostaje się gline na freenode
<nn52> 당신이 그들을 볼 수 있습니까?? :D
<Voldenet> o, koreanese
<Voldenet> desu
<Voldenet> ;f
<Voldenet> co tam jest napisane?
<nn52> pisane bez romaji ^^, mam koreański naklejki na klawe....
<DaZ> fajne domki
<Wizard> czad!
<nn52> tam jest napisane czy możesz to przeczytać :D
<Voldenet> hahah, czyli to co moje
<Voldenet> ;D
<nn52> 그래!!
<nn52> 그래! 그래! 그래!!
<Voldenet> nie wiem co to, ale fajnie wygląda
<Wizard> anata wa kore o yomukotogadesamasuka?
<nn52> 그래! = o tak! = Yeah! ;].
<DaZ> psychopata jakiś musiał im te literki wymyślać
<Voldenet> かわいい
<Voldenet> dekimasuka
<Wizard> ah, fakt
<nn52> pracowałam 4 lata w jednej koreańskiej firmie... , pierwsze co zrobili to posłali mnie na 2 kursy = 1. Zawodowy 2.Koreańskiego -.-
<Wizard> trochę się zapomniało
<PushUpek> pewnie pieczątkami napieprzali :D
<Voldenet> cholera, wszyscy znają japoński tutaj
<Wizard> Voldenet, ja nie znam
<nn52> ja nie znam :P
<Wizard> 2 lata się uczyłem
<Skrzyp> 4chanowcy jedni.
<Skrzyp> Japońskiego się uczo
<nn52> prznam sie! nie znam! xD
<Wizard> ale przestałem, bo same te pedały od anime na kurs chodziły
<Wizard> :S
<nn52> nie no... znam kilkanaście zdań :D
<nn52> liczone w setkach ;F
<Wizard> nawet z nimi nie szło o niczym pogadać
<DaZ> trzeba było pooglądać anime.
<Voldenet> アニメは面白いです
<Wizard> pfff
 * Skrzyp jako tako, czyli nic.
<Dreadlish> z anime to sie japonckiego nauczysz prędzej
<Dreadlish> niż koreanckiego
<Wizard> nie chce mi się już uczyć japońskiego
<nn52> Wizard: z normalnymi japońćzykami też nie pogadasz... uciekają zaraz... jak do ncih zagadasz
<Voldenet> nie nauczysz się japońskiego z anime
<Wizard> mam tonę materiałów, słowniki, słuchowiska
<Voldenet> nauczysz się mówionego
<Wizard> nie zamierzam tego tykać
<Voldenet> a to przeważnie gówno daje
<Wizard> na kursach sami popaprańcy
<Wizard> i po co to komu?
<Skrzyp> Japaneese for Dummies?
<PushUpek> kto by chciał się uczyć języka kraju, który cenzuruje porno?:D
<nn52> PushUpek: buhahaha! xD
<Skrzyp> PushUpek: co? Japonia? To ty chyba nie w temacie :)
<Skrzyp> :D
<DaZ> ano japonia.
<Voldenet> Skrzyp: w Japonii cenzurują porno
<DaZ> chyba, że teraz im od większych niż zwykle lewaków przeszło
<Skrzyp> Jak cenzurują, jak sami robią?
<Voldenet> ?
<nn52> xD
<Skrzyp> Biorą i każdą animę przerabiają, czy tam dorabiają, czy co.
<nn52> nie każde japońskie porno ma cenzure...
<Voldenet> najkrócej mówiąc, oglądając japońskie porno ginekologiem nie zostaniesz
<Voldenet> Skrzyp: porno anime nie można wydawać
<Voldenet> w Tokyo
<Voldenet> najwięcej porno mang i anime jest z...korei
<Skrzyp> Voldenet: :DDDD
<nn52> Voldenet: nie zauważyłam tego :F
<Voldenet> ogólnie nie wiem czy można, wiem że na obszarze Tokyo jest taka zasada, było o tym głośno na czanach
<nn52> daj linka
<DaZ> cośtam można, tylko jakieś paseczki dorabiają :f
<Skrzyp> To chyba przed 22
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> to jest obrzydliwe
<DaZ> no, przed 22 papier ma paseczki
<Skrzyp> Voldenet: inaczej mówiąc, jak umiesz znaleźć dobre, to zostaniesz.
<DaZ> co jest? >:
<Wizard> to, o czym mówicie
<Wizard> kto chce oglądać animowane kutasy? :<
<DaZ> no, jak mozna cenzurować wszystko >:
<Voldenet> Skrzyp: zawsze możesz oglądać `japońskie porno` czyli z japońskimi aktorami produkowane w usa
<Skrzyp> Wizard: to nie pacz
<Voldenet> ;D
<DaZ> animowane nuda.
<Wizard> ja nie pacze
<Skrzyp> Voldenet: :(
<Voldenet> Ja tam też nie rozumiem kto chce oglądać animowane kutasy
<Voldenet> macki lepsze
<Wizard> jakie znów macki?
<Skrzyp> http://kut.as
<Voldenet> 1) czy naprawdę chcesz wiedzieć
<Voldenet> 2) zastanow się dobrze
<Skrzyp> Tak w temacie mi się przypomniało :)
<Voldenet> 3) jeśli zdecydujesz się, że tak, to skocz do punktu 1
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jak to o czym teraz mówimy, jest be, to jak zaczniemy o mackach, to będziesz rzygał przez tydzień.
<Skrzyp> Prościej mówiąc.
<Skrzyp> Zapoznaj się z ulotką dołączoną do opakowania :)
<Voldenet> do not
<Voldenet> to ta część czanów, gdzie siedzą też panowie ze słoikami w odbycie
<DaZ> ta, tentaklrejpy w pociągach
<DaZ> klasyka gatunku :f
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> uciekł
<DaZ> a na czanach są gorsze rzeczy.
<Skrzyp> To obrady uznaje za otwarte :)
<DaZ> teraz jakas dziwna muzyka np :f
<Skrzyp> Chciałem mu Wallbase polecić, żeby się wkręcił w temat zanim zacznie, bo tam jest "haj kłality" :)
<Voldenet> a tymczasem na czanach: http://images.4chan.org/a/src/1329748371298.png
<Voldenet> śmieją się z chińskiej bajki
<Skrzyp> Do przeglądania czanów muzykę puszczajo tu: http://radio.anonops.pro/listen.m3u.
<Skrzyp> Bez kropy na końcu.
<Voldenet> zabiliśmy ten kanał, co?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> Czy to kanał anime?
<Skrzyp> Jak spatchować KDE2 pod FreeBSD?
<Skrzyp> Tu odwrotnie :)
<PushUpek> e tam od razu zabiliście, słabe osobniki zostały wyeliminowane (;
<Skrzyp> Magik poszedł
<Skrzyp> Czar rozmowy +9 znikł.
<Wizard> Skrzyp, doigrasz się ;)
<Wizard> o, cicho teraz
<Wizard> :D
<Skrzyp> Wizard: http://wallbase.cc
<Skrzyp> Taki wstęp do chanów :)
<Wizard> nie, dziękuję
<Skrzyp> Ale dla pełnej funkcjonalności należy się zarejestrować :)
<Skrzyp> elwin013: o/
<elwin013> Cześć, cześć :)
<elwin013> Skrzyp: \o
<DaZ> >do chanow
<DaZ> >zarejestrowac
<Skrzyp> Wizard: nieee, tam takiej dziczy nie ma, a żeby nie wychodzić za każdym razem jak gadamy, radzę pozwiedzać.
<DaZ> wtf :f
<Wizard> nie wychodziłem
<Skrzyp> Daz: bo są niektóre kategorie zablokowane.
<Skrzyp> Od niedawna.
<Wizard> nie mam czasu na pierdoły
<DaZ> jasne <:
<Wizard> nie no, ja mam kobitę, po co mi rysowane cipki?
<DaZ> e, pierdoły są w szerszym zakresie
<DaZ> siedzisz i od 15 lat kopiesz zdalnie sterowanymi koparkami w piwnicy, czy coś :f
<Skrzyp> Wizard: cza spojrzeć z szerszej perspektywy
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: jak się zwała ta spaczowana wersja minecrafta?
<Skrzyp> Jaka spaczowana?
<Thorbjorn> kiedyś mi podawałeś.
<DaZ> jak spaczowana? :f
<Thorbjorn> a nie wiem
<DaZ> ze modpak czy jak :x
<DaZ> czy witaminki jakieś.
<Thorbjorn> że mogęp ograć na serwerze spaczowany
<DaZ> witaminki więc
<Thorbjorn> prywatnym*
<DaZ> dunnolol :f
<Thorbjorn> kurde na prywatnym serwerze chciałem pograć
<Thorbjorn> tylko nie wiem jakiego klienta ściągnac
<Skrzyp> Normalnego
<Skrzyp> Jak kupiłeś :)
<Thorbjorn> Nie pierdziol
<Thorbjorn> Ostatbio mi dałeś daj znów  ^^
<Skrzyp> Jak grzecznie, po polsku, napiszesz.
<Skrzyp> I nie zrobisz błędu.
<Skrzyp> To _może_ się zastanowię.
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: Czy chciałbyś mi wysłać link do klienta minecraft przez, którego będę mógł zagrać na prywatnym serwerze właśnie w/w gry?
<Skrzyp> Error: Undefined  constant "serwer prywatny".
<Thorbjorn> na magicznym!
<Skrzyp> To sobie zaczaruj komputer przed użyciem.
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: Weź no mi podaj
<jacekowski> Thorbjorn: mozesz grac na prywatnych serwerach oficjalnym klientem
<Thorbjorn> jak za niego zapłace
<dweller> to zapłać
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: hmmm na openjdk też to pojedzie?
<dweller> Thorbjorn: tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski:
<dweller> na openjdk działa szybciej niż na oraklowej dżawie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<dweller> szyfrem nadaje
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: git/svn w ten weekend miales sie zastanowic
<jacekowski> no zastanowilem sie
<jacekowski> teraz jeszcze musze znalezc czas na realizacje
<BlessJah> a jak zamierzasz zrealizowac?
<jacekowski> svna raczej naprawie
<jacekowski> bo ty chcesz jedno repo czy wiecej?
<BlessJah> wolalbym miec mozliwość je rozmnażać wedle potrzeb
<jacekowski> dlaczego linuxowe chmody sa tak ograniczone
<BlessJah> ACL stosuj
<jacekowski> no bede musial
<BlessJah> a do czego właściwie?
<jacekowski> do tego zeby apache mial dostep i ty
<jacekowski> ale nikt inny
<BlessJah> o svn mówisz?
<BlessJah> nie można apache dodać do mojej grupy?
<jacekowski> ale to nie do konca rozwiazanie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z git bylby ten sam problem
<BlessJah> gita chciałem rozwiązać alpha:alpha, do tego apache do grupy alpha
<Ozil> panowie można już kupić tego rasbery pi ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to nigdy nie bedzie sprzedawane
<Ozil> a niby mia łbyć dostępny 20 lutego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czemu częściowe?
<Ozil> to po co mówią że to ma kosztować 35$ wersja B
<jacekowski> badania rynku
<jacekowski> za ile to sprzedac
<jacekowski> ide spac
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-21
<CXIV> Witam
<DaZ> jouł
<CXIV> Zbudowałem własne "distro" na slaxie..
<DaZ> supcio.
<CXIV> :D
<CXIV> Narazie działa
<CXIV> Dobranoc
<Voldenet> dobry haksor
<Voldenet> potrafi w slakłera
<Voldenet> aż zazdroszczę
<Demorion> Cze wam
<Thorbjorn> Cześć
<Demorion> już myślaem, że wszyscy śpią
<Thorbjorn> Bo śpią
<Demorion> to po co siedzą na kanale ? czyżby kompy nie wyłączone
<Thorbjorn> Lol. Toć Oni mają szele wszyscy mają.
<Demorion> hmm... też chyba sobie postawię... ale czy jest większy sens ?
<Thorbjorn> Chcesz sobie szela na swoim kompie postawić?
<Demorion> niee, zrobię gdzieś na zewnątrz
<Thorbjorn> Na podwórku?
<Demorion> na zewnętrznym serwerze
<Thorbjorn> ^^
<Demorion> hgmm
<Demorion> ale przydałaby mi się jakaś aplikacja na telefon
<Demorion> co bym mógł się podłączyć i pisać przez shella :D
<Thorbjorn> Andruta Masz>?
<Demorion> niee
<Demorion> wiem, boli..
<Thorbjorn> To w javie też coś znajdziesz.
<Demorion> niby tak
<Demorion> o ile bedzie cos sensownego
<Demorion> :D chociaż nic z mi z tego
<Demorion> i tak mam mało czasu, żeby pisać z telefony
<Demorion> o właśnie leci emerge firefox :D
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> 2h w dupie masz
<sysek> :)
<Demorion> no mam na 9 wyjsć :D więc nie wiem czy będę musiał przerwać
<Thorbjorn> http://www.victornils.net/tetris/
<Thorbjorn> w to  sobie pograj
<Demorion> ja wole ltetris
<Demorion> jest w repo ltetris
<Demorion> co to jest :D
<Demorion> suuuuper
<Demorion> w sam raz na konsole Thorbjorn dzięki]
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Demorion> musze przyznac że sabayon jest fajny
<Demorion> i bardzo szybki
<Demorion> i coś mam, smaki żeby na nim zostać
<Demorion> i zrobić sobie jeszcze fluxboxa
<Thorbjorn> jak będziesz mieszał emerge z equo  to się posypie
<Thorbjorn> zaraz też będę sabka stawiał
<Thorbjorn> znów ten błąd posrany
<Thorbjorn> elo, jak nazywa sie aplikacja do zarzadzania drukakami?
<karoles> o, wlasnie
<karoles> karty postaci podrukuje!
<Thorbjorn> co podrukujesz?
<karoles> karty postaci
<karoles> do warhammera
<Thorbjorn> lulz
<nn52> Cześć
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: cups
<Voldenet> to ma własny webinterface
<Demorion_> Cze
<Demorion_> Thorbjorn: jak napisałeś że equo i emerge mogą robić problemy
<Demorion_> to podaczas instlacji emergem firefoxa zawiesiło mi kompa
<mdob> Hey. Czym się różni libc6-xen od standardowego libc6?
<shpaq> mornin'
<mdob> hi
<Demorion_> hi
<mdob> to jak to jest z tym libc6-xen?
<Demorion_> ja nie wiem, a reszta spi :D idę na zajęcia
<mdob> :) ok, dzięki
<Demorion_> mdob: napisz wieczorem
<Demorion_> mdob: bo sam widzisz... cisza
<mdob> no widzę, grobowa :)
<nn52> jak sprawdzało się wersję kelnera
<Filar> uname -a
<EsmD> yo
<nn52> mam pytanko, czy ktoś wie do czego jest alltray?
<nn52> albo nie ważne..
<nn52> kto z was kasował pulse i używał alsy?
<drjolo> witam
<drjolo> mam prośbę
<drjolo> czy możecie na stronie www.razem.tv wysłać krótką opinię sugerującą użycie neutralnych rozwiązań
<drjolo> takich jak html5 lub flash zamiast silverlight
<drjolo> ??
<nn52> ja!
<drjolo> z góry dziękuję
<nn52> a gdzie?
<drjolo> bok@razem.tv
<nn52> ukośnik kontakt?
<drjolo> można też na stronie w prawym dolnym rogu zamieścić opinię o serwisie
<nn52> http://razem.tv/kontakt budu dobre?
<drjolo> ukośnik kontakt też działa
<nn52> a jakiś argument przeciw silverlight?
<nn52> jaki powód musi być :D
<drjolo> wyklucza technologicznie i dyskryminuje wszystkie grupy społeczne, które nie używają windowsa
<drjolo> :-)
<nn52> oo o dobre!
<nn52> poszło;]
<drjolo> thx
<nn52>  k k znajdź jeszcze kolejne 10.000 i jak ich zaspamują, to muszą coś zrobić.
<nn52> ja na swojej stronie też nie używałam Silverlighta, bo to syfol M$a
<nn52> ino HTML5
<drjolo> ja też popieram HTML5, albo przynajmniej jakby Flasha dali, to jeszcze jakoś by się to oglądnęło
<drjolo> z silverlightem to kaplica kompletna
<nn52> flash często zwalnia...
<nn52> i na Fullscreenie to ma super zwisy
<nn52> naciskasz ESC żeby wyjśc z fullscreena , to czekasz po 5 minut
<karoles> ;s.
 * karoles popiera tpb!
<karoles> i acta.
<nn52> temu nawet flash zmieniłam na HTML5 jak jeszcze filmy udostepniałam  bez limitów i bez rejestracji, trzabyło tylko w baner kliknąć :P
<drjolo> hmm.. tak długo to jeszcze nie czekałem na wyjście z fullscreena
<karoles> nn52: podlinkuj strone.
<nn52> karoles: już nie , bo zamkneli moje źródło filmów
<nn52> D
<nn52> strona wyłączona :P
<karoles> a jaki miala adres
<karoles> zastanawiam sie czy korzystalem :}
<nn52> beego :P
<nn52> dot tk
<nn52> pewnie nie :P
<nn52> bardzo słabo było jakby to powiedzieć, spozycionowana
<nn52> jakimś dziwnym trafem astrony które wymagała zapłacenia abonamentu mnie i tak wygryzały... dziwne...
<nn52> ludzie chyba nie chcą za free :P
<nn52> video.zaraz.tk <- z tego adresu też się dało wejść :P
<karoles> czyli z reklam ssałeś hajs :}?
<nn52> i bannerów :F , ew. dotacje dobrowolne :D
<nn52> ssałaś :) ( bez skajarzeń)
<karoles> ktos wplaca dotacje dobrowalne?
<karoles> okej - ssałaś*
<nn52> aaa wpłacali :P
<karoles> masz zbyt aseksualny nick.
<nn52> :D
<nn52> dobrze się maskuje
<karoles> W sumie ja stwierdziłem
<karoles> że chetnie bym w przypadku wielu ksiazek bezposrednio do autora hajs przelewał.
<karoles> za PDF'a
<karoles> sciagnietego
<karoles> e tam, maskuje - wystarczy ze cycki schowasz.
<karoles> brb. trzeba w piecu rozpalic bo pizga z Moskwy.
<nn52> :D
<nn52> ja mam cieplutko :D
<nn52> ja idę papa!
<tajwanuser> cze
<DaZ> jouł
<lim0np> zna ktoś z was php?
<lim0np> bo mam nieciekawy problem
<lim0np> z tą funkcją i przykładem który podali :: http://php.net/manual/en/function.curl-multi-exec.php
<drjolo> może ktoś na #php zna
<drjolo> :-)
<lim0np> o, fakt :D
<lim0np> nie mogę wejść na #php xD
<lim0np> muszę zostać "zaproszony" :D
<drjolo> ja też
<lim0np> no ale to prosty prooblem, znasz trochę php?
<drjolo> niestety nie pomogę, bo nie znam :-(
<lim0np> muszę użyć na tym curl execu htmlspecialchars żeby mi ładnie źródło wyświetlił, a nie bezpośrednio
<lim0np> aha, no to kiepsko :P
<drjolo> spróbuj tutaj
<drjolo> irc://irc.oftc.net/%23php
<lim0np> ech xD
<drjolo> udało się?
<PushUpek> lim0np: a nie prościej było tu zadać pytanie i poczekać na odpowiedź?
<lim0np> a znasz php?
<PushUpek> zależy ;]
<lim0np> mam curla
<lim0np> i wyświetla mi bezpośrednio treść źródła strony tak że moja przeglądarka to interpretuje
<PushUpek> no i?
<lim0np> a potrzebuję użyć na tym htmlspecialchars żeby mi przeglądarka źródło  wyświetlała
<PushUpek> to w czym problem?
<lim0np> próbowłem returntransfer true ale wtedy nie mogę wyświetlić wynikó echem
<lim0np> no wyświetla mi źródło+zinterpretowaną stronę
<PushUpek> pokaż  swój kod ;]
<PushUpek> wróżyć z fusów nie będę
<lim0np> ok
<lim0np> http://www.nopaste.pl/19h3
<lim0np> hasło ubuntu
<lim0np> możesz to odpalić na http://phhp.tk/testcurl.php
<lim0np> powinno otworzyć 10 stron gumtree
<lim0np> i jak, kiepski kod no nie :D?
<lim0np> robiłem to na przykładzie z php.net
<PushUpek> widziałem gorsze :P
<lim0np> coś tam mi napisali na ty oftc o curl_multi_getcontent i próbuję to obczaić
<PushUpek> w komentarzach na php.net masz ;D
<PushUpek> lim0np: http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.curl-multi-exec.php#100007
<lim0np> chyba sie udało
<lim0np> http://phhp.tk/testcurl.php
<lim0np> kod: http://www.nopaste.pl/19h4 hasło: ubuntu
<PushUpek> ano ale hmmm po co to?:>
<lim0np> PushUpek dla testu dałem, żeby polskie było i miało stronicowanie
<Skrzyp> *pierd*
<m477_> *smrut*
<kklimonda> cześć wszystkim
<kklimonda> co taka cisza? w końcu nikt nie ma problemów z ubuntu? \o/
<kklimonda> my work here is done
<Szatan> kklimonda: Krzysiu, po prostu ludzie się poobrażali ;)
<kklimonda> Szatan: myślisz? tym lepiej, jak obrażeni to nie będą wchodzić i truć ;)
<kklimonda> mogę powiesić opa na kołku i usiąść przed kominkiem z fajką i książką
<Szatan> kklimonda: daj /mode +v Szatan :P
<kklimonda>  /mode +q Szatan
<kklimonda> damn, literówka
<kklimonda> i spacja
<kklimonda> i brak opa
<kklimonda> a nie, opa mam
<kklimonda> głupi quassel nie pokazuje
<kklimonda> mogło być nieszczęście
<dawid_> siema
<Szatan> kklimonda: dzięĸi :D
<dawid_> mam problem
<kklimonda> Szatan: znaj moje dobre server ;)
<kklimonda> server?
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> za dużo ostatnio pracuję
<kklimonda> s/server/serce
<kklimonda> dawid_: z czym?
<dawid_> audio bo mnie skype wkurzał bo łączył podczas rozmowy więc usunąłem pulseaudio i mam alsa
<dawid_> ale mikrofon mi nie działa i wszystko strasznie szumi
<kklimonda> co to znaczy "łączył podczas rozmowy"?
<dawid_> no przerywało i zamiast dostępny status był taki jak logowanie
<dawid_> w skype
<dawid_> zamiast ptaszka były kręcące się strzałki i przerywało rozmowe
<dawid_> ja rozmówce cały czas słyszałęm a on mnie nie
<kklimonda> nie za bardzo widzę co do tego ma pulseaudio szczerze mówiąc
<dawid_> przeinstalowałem skype
<kklimonda> czyli skasowałeś pa, rozmówca dalej cię nie słyszy, a do tego ci szumi? to ja bym przywrócił pulseaudio ;)
<dawid_> szumi mi cały cas a mikrofon nie działa bo testowałęm teraz tylko n echo123 i w rejestratorze też nie działa nagrywanie
<kklimonda> przełącz mikrofon?
<dawid_> jak przełączyć
<dawid_> znaczy o co chodzi
<dawid_> mam słuchawki z mikrofonem na jack
<dawid_> na windzie działało normalnie wsio
<kklimonda> zazwyczaj masz kilka źródeł - mikrofon z tyłu, line-in, mikrofon z przodu etc.
<kklimonda> w panelu pulseaudio możesz się przełączyć między nimi
<kklimonda> a jak masz alsę to pewnie w alsamixer musisz pogrzebać
<foreste> czesc
<kklimonda> czołem
<dawid_> hda ati s8 to karta w alsa nic nie widze innego
<dawid_> a szumi jak dam na maxa master i front
<BlessJah> normalne, ze jak dasz maksa to szumi lekko
<dawid_>  wpisałem w terminalu alsamixer
<kklimonda> dawid_: to nie dawaj
<dawid_> ale nie lekko tylko strasznie
<BlessJah> wycisz wszystkie kanały, poza tymi które potrzebujesz
<BlessJah> włącz jakąc muzykę i zacznij wyciszac
<BlessJah> master speaker i PCM pewnie zostaną
<dawid_> i mikrofon żeby skype działał
<BlessJah> ofc
<dawid_> a alsamixer headphone nie da sie ustawiać
<dawid_> mikrofon nie działa dalej
<dawid_> mikrofon  dalej nie działą
<dawid_> macire jakieś rady może zainstalować pulse
<dawid_> ?
<kklimonda> dawid_: jej, to przywróć PA i zobacz dlaczego nie działa ci z nim skype poprawnie
<dawid_> a jak przywrócic pa bio znalezc nie umiem
<dawid_> kklimonda
<Demorion> czee
<kklimonda> dawid_: nie wiem, może wystarczy apt-get install pulseaudio
<kklimonda> dawid_: u mnie próba usunięcia PA przy okazji usuwa: indicator-sound libcanberra-pulse pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-jack pulseaudio-module-x11
<Dreadlish> czyli pulseaudio poprostu =.=
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem ile z tego jest w zależnościach PA)
<dawid_> dawid@dawid:~$ pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> "Pakiet pulseaudio nie jest zainstalowany, więc nie zostanie usunięty.
<dawid_> E: [pulseaudio] module-rtp-send.c: Source does not exist.
<dawid_> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-rtp-send" (argument: "source=@DEFAULT_SOURCE@ loop=0"): initialization failed.
<dawid_> E: [pulseaudio] module-gconf.c: pa_module_load() failed
<Dreadlish> "
<kklimonda> dawid_: przeloguj się po prostu
<dawid_> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<dawid_> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() nie powiodło się.
<dawid_> czyli już uruchominy
<dawid_> ???
<dawid_> czyli teraz spróbować
<Dreadlish> tag
<dawid_> jak usunąć alse
<dawid_> ?
<Dreadlish> a po co ci alse usuwać?
<Dreadlish> bez alsy nie będziesz miał dźwięku, o ile nie ogarniasz ossa
<dawid_> to mogą być 2 tak żeby se nie przeszkadZay
<dawid_> ?
<Dreadlish> wiesz co
<Dreadlish> pulse używa alsy
<Dreadlish> tyle ci powiem
<Dreadlish> reszte sam wywnioskuj
<Skrzyp> sed s/#ubuntu-pl/#linux_noobz/
<dawid_> aha noo to zyć bez siebie nie potrafią
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> alsa może żyć bez pulse
<Dreadlish> i bardzo dobrze sobie radzi
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: komilacja trwała do tej pory tego FF
<Dreadlish> kto ci kazał ffa kompilować?
<Demorion> nikt
<Dreadlish> to po co to robiłeś >.<
<Demorion> bo chciałem
<Dreadlish> qermit: spieprzyłeś
<dawid_> daklej mic nie działa
<dawid_> qrde
<Skrzyp> idź się pociąć
<Dreadlish> dawid_: alsamixer -c 0
<Dreadlish> co widzisz
<dawid_> no panel dźwięków głośność
<dawid_> to samo co po wpisani alsamixer
<Demorion> alsaconf i tam sprawdź
<Dreadlish> Demorion: cii
<Dreadlish> dawid_: tylko i wyłącznie?
<Demorion> sam Ci wykryhe rodzaj kart, lecisz wciskając praktycznie ok
<Dreadlish> Demorion: alsaconf gówno praktycznie robi
<Dreadlish> to samo robi kernel co start kompa =.=
<Demorion> Dreadlish: Ty też
<Blondyn> yo witam
<Demorion> Blondyn: cze
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> wiesz co
<Dreadlish> bym ci coś powiedział
<Blondyn> Demorion: witam
<Dreadlish> ale znowu dostane +q :)
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: powiedz mi cześć :D
<kklimonda> dawid_: przeloguj się, albo zrestartuj kompa
<Skrzyp> Ja bym się poświęcił
<Dreadlish> no siemka
<Dreadlish> ja bym poprostu wywalił pulse
<Blondyn> o ho ho widzę elita ... jak miło :D
<dawid_> 'po tym alsamixer-c 0 tylko regulatory zwycjne widze
<Dreadlish> tzn. co dokładniej
<Dreadlish> master, pcm itd?
<dawid_> no i caRD I CHIPSET
<Skrzyp> Odmutuj :)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> miło by było
<dawid_> wsio jest prawie na maxa
<Dreadlish> a pisze na dole
<Dreadlish> MM
<Dreadlish> ?
<Skrzyp> :D
<dawid_> oprócz headphone
<Skrzyp> O kuwa :)
<Demorion> miał ktoś styczność z sabayonem ?
<Dreadlish> tak a co
<Blondyn> hehe
<Demorion> stycznosć, ale coś bardziej... niż raz zainstlowany
<Dreadlish> dwa razy
<Dreadlish> wystarczy?
<Skrzyp> Kuwa, jakie wymagania eksperckie
<dawid_> jest master headphonr pcm front frontmix2 surround center LFE sidr line cd mic micbost
<Dreadlish> masz master na MM czy na OO?
<Demorion> czy przy instalowaniu z emerge.. trzeba ustawić flagi do kompilacji ?
<dawid_> 00
<Dreadlish> a pcm?
<dawid_> headphone na mm
<kklimonda> Demorion: emerge korzysta z tego co masz w /etc/make.conf
<dawid_> a pcm nic
<Dreadlish> no to tak
<Dreadlish> dojedź sobie do headphone
<Dreadlish> podgłośnij
<Dreadlish> i wciśnij m
<Demorion> kklimonda: dzięki
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> o to mu tylko chodziło >.<?
<Skrzyp> I puśc dabzdeb :)
<dawid_> wcisnąłem
<Dreadlish> i coś włącz jakiś sound
<Demorion> kklimonda: czyli falki trzeba ustawiać ? z tego co kojarzę
<dawid_> jest na 00 ale w góre sie nie da regulować
<Demorion> flagi*
<Blondyn> nie coś ale konkretnie co polecasz Dreadlish ?
<Dreadlish> jak kompilujesz to tak
<Dreadlish> Blondyn: cokolwiek
<Blondyn> ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: i teraz kakłymonda wyszedł w jego cielecych galach na SuperMegaPro, a ty na łysego kija
<Skrzyp> :/
<dawid_> no muza działa cqałyczas
<kklimonda> Demorion: nie wiem co jest domyślnie - ale co to za gentoo gdzie nie zmieniłeś flag ;)
<Dreadlish> to teraz wyłącz odtwarzacz
<Dreadlish> i włącz jeszcze raz
<Dreadlish> i spróbuj
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: sabayon to nie gienek
<Demorion> kklimonda: :D to nie gentoo :P tylko sabayon :D
<kklimonda> tak sobie to tłumaczcie ;)
<Dreadlish> bo to nie gentoo
<dawid_> ale mi to leci z yt
<Dreadlish> dawid_: kurde
<dawid_> muza działa ale mikrofon sprrawdze
<Dreadlish> a masz flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> mikrofon na pulse
<Dreadlish> ..
<Demorion> dziś byłem na distrowach.com i lekko się zdziwiłem.. Mint wyprzedził ubuntu
<Dreadlish> i to już od kiedy...
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: tej paczki od dawna nie trzeba instalować
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: sorki - nie jestem na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> :)
<kklimonda> distrowatch nigdy nie był sensownym sposobem mierzenia popularności dystrybucji (nie było tak jak Ubuntu było na 1. miejscu, nie jest tak teraz)
<dawid_> rejstrator ni wykrywa dźwięku a jest teraz tylko 1 żźródło w nim do wyboru
<kklimonda> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android huh
<Demorion> kklimonda: na jakiej zasadzie oni to sprawdzają ?
<kklimonda> Demorion: na podstawie ilości kliknięć na stronie distrowatch
<Demorion> kklimonda: no to masz racje...
<Blondyn> to chyba obliczają na zasadzie przewidywanych strat zysków Micor$oftu
<Blondyn> jak 1 miejsce to 2 dolary
<Blondyn> :D
<dawid_> dalej mikrofon nie działa
<Demorion> chociaż distowach ma fajny przegląd wersji pakietów w każdej dystrybucji.. i fajnie, że jest to gdzieś zgromadzone w jednym miejscu
<dawid_> w skype też nie
<dawid_> ustawione jest na pulseaudio
<dawid_> ej
<kklimonda> dawid_: zrestartuj komputer po zainstalowaniu ponownym PA
<dawid_> ok to zara sie odezwe
<dawid_> tylko szumy słysze
<dawid_> znaczy z tego nagrania
<dawid_> głośniki normalnie a mikrofon ciche szumy
<Blondyn> kodeki?
<dawid_> co kodeki
<kklimonda> dawid_: uruchom Sound Settings, przejdź do zakładki Input i zobacz czy masz odpowiednie urządzenie ustawione
<kklimonda> (nawet nie urządzenie, nad nim jest jeszcze możliwość wybrania czegoś co się zwie Connector i ja tam muszę ustawić którego mikrofonu chcę używać)
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: jak się zwał ten patch  do optymalizacji minecrafta?
<dawid_> udało sie ale nie do końca
<dawid_> eo
<dawid_> jest ktoś
<dawid_> ?
<pakos> ktos obcykany z iptables? bo spisalem sobie regulki ktore poblokowaly mi porty, odblokowalem tylko kilka z tym ze jeden port mimo dobrej skladni nadal zamkniety jest
<dawid_> a mi mikrofon działa tylko jak go odtwarzam to szumii i cicho bardzo jest a jak podgłośnie mikrofon to nic nie słychcać
<Skrzyp> Thorbjorn: OptiFog and OptiMine is now renamed to OptiFine
<Skrzyp> -,-
<ntat> Jak sprawdzić czy działa serwer php na komputerze?
<ntat> Coś, jak witaj świecie, tylko w php:)
<Demorion> <?echo "witaj swiecie"; ?>
<Demorion> :D
<BlessJah> ntat: <?php echo "Hello world" ?>
<Dreadlish> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Demorion> BlessJah: zapomniałeś średnika
<BlessJah> zapomniałem
<ntat> a plik zapisać, jako php, czy html?
<Demorion> php
<dawid_> eeo strasznie cichy mikrofon mam
<Vorbis^> dawid_: może spróbuj "alsamixer -c 0" naciśnij F4 i pobaw sie ustawieniami
<Demorion> php to chyba najłatwijszy języm programowania
<ntat> ee, przeglądarka chce zapisywać plik na dysku
<ntat> czyli nie działa
<ntat> ale mam zainstalowane php5
<BlessJah> jacekowski:
<Dreadlish> ntat: a jaki httpd?
<ntat> Dreadlish, jak, jaki? Sorry ale zielony jestem z php
<ntat> Próbuję się dopiero oswoić:)
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> httpd
<Dreadlish> serwer http
<ntat> Dreadlish, żadnego nie instalowałem
<Dreadlish> jezusie maryjo
<Dreadlish> to na czym ty masz to php?
<ntat> Na swoim kompie
<ntat> zainstalowałem paczkę php5
<Dreadlish> nginx, lighttpd, czy inne gówno?
<ntat> z zależnościami:)
<BlessJah> jeśli mam dwóch userów o tym samym ID, jak jest z ich plikami i procesami?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: są widziani jako 1 user
<Dreadlish> według proca
<BlessJah> pod dwoma nickami?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> czyta tylko 1 uid
<BlessJah> ale mogą wszystko wzajemnie robić
<Dreadlish> tak
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> dzieki
<Dreadlish> np.
<Dreadlish> ntat: jak chcesz odpalać wpisując sobie w przeglądarce /home/user/plik.php, to you do it wrong way
<ntat> To co mam jeszcze zainstalować, żeby uruchomić plik .php?
<Dreadlish> httpd.
<Dreadlish> jakieś
<Dreadlish> albo nginxa, albo lighttpd, albo w ostateczności apache
<ntat> mam zainstalowanego apache2
<ntat> Zainstalowała się razem z php
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: ten optifine jakis popsuty jest
<Dreadlish> a masz skonfigurowanego na php?
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: optifine działa dobrz
<Skrzyp> Pewnie se pobrał starego, albo na Multicore
<Dreadlish> albo nie potrafi wrzucić
<Skrzyp> Albo nie umie ustawić i oczekuje cudów na kiju
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: mi się to nawet nie odpala
<ntat> Nic nie konfigurowałem
<Skrzyp> BO NIE UMIESZ!
<Skrzyp> (pewnie metainfa nie wywalił)
<ntat> Skrzyp, ale odkrycie. O tym, że nie umiem, napisałem już na samym poczatku;)
<ntat> Jakbym umiał, to by nie było dyskusji
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: do wesji  1.0 czy 1.1 ściągac?
<Skrzyp> <facelamp>
<kklimonda> ntat: doinstaluj jeszcze libapache2-mods-php5 albo podobnego
<ntat> apache2 załadował się przy starcie
<kklimonda> a potem zajrzyj do /usr/share/doc/php5-common/README.Debian albo NEWS.Debian jak włączyć php dla userdir
<ntat> kklimonda, już sprawdzam
<ksx4system> jakieś pomysły czemu netbook nagle zabootował do 800x600 i to z Unity 2D (wybrane oczywiście 3D)?
<ksx4system> problem się powtarza na 2 różnych kernelach (nowszy i domyślny)
<ksx4system> dmesg mówi coś o vesafb
<kklimonda> wklej gdzieś dmesg i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ja powiem ci takie krótkie słowo - overheat
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> nie tobie
<Dreadlish> tabfail :D
<Dreadlish> ksx4system: ^
<ksx4system> kklimonda: http://wklej.org/hash/65d518bd8fe
<kklimonda> ksx4system: ale cały dmesg
<Blondyn> wow...
<ksx4system> Dreadlish: nie ma takiej opcji.
<ksx4system> kklimonda: przewiń niżej to zobaczysz cały.
<ksx4system> na samej górze dałem to co mnie najbardziej zaniepokoiło
<Dreadlish> nie grzeje ci sie?
<ksx4system> Dreadlish: tak jak zwykle czyli troche, temperatury bez zmian w porównaniu z tym jak było przez ostatni rok z hakiem
<Dreadlish>  to ja zapytam tak
<Dreadlish> co ty masz tam za grafikę
<ksx4system> Intel GMA3150 (chipset NM10)
<Skrzyp> Grzejnik GTX?
<Skrzyp> Ą, nie
<ksx4system> Skrzyp: nie, zintegrowaną popierdółke :D
<Skrzyp> To farelka jest :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> masz zainstalowane drivery?
<ksx4system> Dreadlish: gdzieś od 2.6.2x są wbudowane w kernel
<ntat> apache działa - przetestowałem ale php nie
<Dreadlish> ksx4system: mówie o xorgu
<Dreadlish> ntat: to jeszcze skonfiguruj go dla cgi z php
<Dreadlish> wiem, że są w kernelu, bo miałem w netzboku ten kikut grafiki
<ksx4system> Dreadlish: zakładam, że tak (Ubuntu 11.10 mam od jakichś 3 miesięcy i od samej instalacji działało idealnie)
<ksx4system> już livecd cały sprzęt wyłapało na sterach open source
<kklimonda> ksx4system: a to nie jest jakiś system z dwoma kartami na pokładzie?
<ksx4system> kklimonda: nie, tylko jedna (netbook ciut starszej generacji - Asus EeePC 1015PD)
<Demorion> wy jeszcze nadal o tym problemie z dźwiękiem ?
<Dreadlish> Demorion: jakim dźwiękiem
<ntat> dobra, już działa
<ksx4system> Demorion: z grafą, dźwięk u mnie działa idealnie.
<ntat> ale pliki muszę kopiować do /var/www/
<Demorion> :D ok SRY
<Blondyn> ok lecę bo nie kcę
<kklimonda> ksx4system: masz różne dziwne rzeczy w cmdline: i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i nomodeset
<kklimonda> zacząłbym od wywalenia obu tych opcji
<ksx4system> kklimonda: z tymi różnymi dziwnymi rzeczami działa lepiej (mniej przycinek)
<ksx4system> kklimonda: (pomijam fakt, że mam je od pierwszego dnia i zawsze działa idealnie - próbowałem nawet najstarszego kernela jaki mam na dysku, niestety teraz bezskutecznie)
<kklimonda> ksx4system: ale może bez nich się załaduje i będzie można stwierdzić łatwiej w czym jest problem
<ksx4system> ok, to reboot
<Demorion> w tym roku kupię sobie nowego laptopa... mam nadzieję, że jest na rynki laptopm na którym postawię linuxa i bedzie wszystko działać bez męki ze sterownikami
<karoles> est
<karoles> HP g5000 ; D
<karoles> nie no
<karoles> w sumie
<kklimonda> nie ma problemu kupić takiego laptopa jak uważasz przy kupowaniu
<ksx4system> Demorion: do dnia dzisiejszego doradziłbym Ci swój...
<karoles> nie nie dziala
<Diabelko> kklimonda: idziesz w piątek do bramy?
<karoles> tzn na ubuntu spoko, na debianie
<karoles> z modprobe cos robilem
<kklimonda> Diabelko: taki mam plan, jutro może też zajrzę
<kklimonda> jak będę miał czas i chęci ;)
<Diabelko> no tak, wracasz do starego trybu?
<ksx4system> kklimonda: zabawne... zabootował
<ksx4system> z ekranem przyciemnionym do bólu ale jednak
<ksx4system> + całość jest kwadratowa (!!!)
<kklimonda> kwadratowa?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: zobaczymy, tam się miło pracuje
<ksx4system> kklimonda: jak panoramiczny film tyle, że po bokach paski zajmujące mniej więcej 1/3 ekranu
<ksx4system> all in all dało się ręcznie zmienić na 1024x600 i da się to zeskryptować pewnie
<kklimonda> ksx4system: to dalej coś dziwnego z rozdzielczością jest
<ksx4system> kklimonda: tak to ja mam od jakiegoś miesiąca :D
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ja mam w sumie niemiłe wspomnienia z pracą w bramie, bo nie mogłem tam dobrze kernela skompilować
<Diabelko> ale co tam :D
<ksx4system> ale miałem w autostarcie skrypcior, który poprawiał rozdzielczość
<Demorion> :D u mnie kompilacja jądra to dobre kilka godzin...
<Demorion> w ogóle skąd wy wiecie, jakie opcje trzeba zaznaczyć ?
<Diabelko> z lspci
<ksx4system> Demorion: ja jadę na czuja ^^
<ksx4system> Diabełko: o właśnie. lspci, lsusb i intuicja :P
<PushUpek> Demorion: to czym to kompilujesz? Kalkulatorem? (;
<Demorion> ksx4system: ja też tak jadę... ale mało satysfakcji mam :D
<Dreadlish> jezusie maryjo
<Demorion> PushUpek: mam pentium4 :D to w sumie trochę lepiej niż kalkulator
<Dreadlish> kompilacja kernela pare godzin?
<Dreadlish> nawet na atomie nie zajmowała więcej niż godzine
<Dreadlish> ba
<Dreadlish> na p4 1,7 nie zajmowała więcej niż godzine :D
<PushUpek> na p4 kompilacja kernela to max 1h ;D
<ksx4system> PushUpek: WTF
<ksx4system> nigdy w życiu nie udało mi się szybciej niż w 2h
<Demorion> panowie bez jaj, wy mi mowicie... ile powinna trwać komilacja nie mając P4...
<PushUpek> Demorion: na p4 miałem Gentoo, więc wiem co to kompilowanie na takiej maszynie (;
<Demorion> też miałem gentoo
<Demorion> ale nie mowa o tym
<PushUpek> po to się kompiluje kernel żeby były tylko potrzebne rzeczy w nim, co wy wszystko zaznaczacie jak leci?
<Demorion> ja od początku kompilowałem wszystko
<Demorion> później wyłączałem.. ale to na czuja...
<kklimonda> Demorion: nikt nie wie co zaznaczyć, wszyscy zaznaczają na czuja
<Demorion> kklimonda: weź mnie nie strasz
<ntat> Dobra, dzięki za pomoc. Tymczasem!
<kklimonda> jest niby localmodconfig czy coś w tym stylu, co generuje configa na podstawie sprzętu ale i tak ostatecznie każdy kompiluje kernel kilkanaście razy zastanawiając sięczemu nie działa ;)
<PushUpek> najlepsze jest jak się skompiluje kernela i nie zaznaczy odpowiedniego modułu od kontrolera dysku a potem klapa :D
<mglb> PushUpek: dobrze miec pod reka jakies distro na cd/pendrive ;)
<mglb> albo dzialajcy kernel chociz
<PushUpek> ta, za 3 razem człowiek się nauczył tej zasady (;
<Demorion> mnie by sidł, jakaś strona z opisem funkcji tego kernela
<Demorion> i myślałem, żebyh zrobić stronę i to wszystko opisać
<mglb> PushUpek: na przyszlosc zapisz tez sobie maly cheatsheet lini polecen GRUB ;P
<PushUpek> nie jestem pewien, ale chyba na stronie Gentoo w manualu są z grubsza opisane
<PushUpek> mglb: już mi to nie grozi, przesiadłem się na osx (;
<mglb> Demorion: masz na mysli config kernela?
<Demorion> noo
<mglb> przeciez w menuconfig masz praktycznie wszystko opisane
<mglb> w helpie
<PushUpek> też prawda
<Demorion> :D to się tak mówi, że w manualu... wszystko ejst, owszem jest.. ale komu chce się zgłębiać tyle wiedzy ?
<mglb> Demorion: a Ty myslisz ze na malej stronce opiszesz wszystkie opcje kernela w 3 zdaniach? ;P
<Demorion> mglb: ;D nie mówię o "małej stronce"
<mglb> generalnie jak masz kernel ze wszystkim w modulach to na dzialajacym systemie lsmod sporo Ci podpowie
<mglb> A najwiecej powiedza logi z bootowania kernela, kazdy sterownik raportuje jak mu idzie
<Wizard> <humdinger> [18:56:45] Together with the BeBook you'll be fine
<Wizard> <me-1> [18:56:47] I have very strong feelings towards this OS
<Wizard> <humdinger> [18:57:26] I hope they are warm and fuzzy :)
<Wizard> cześć
<Demorion> Wizard: bry
<Demorion> słuchajcie, jest jakiś klient IRC, co można zapisywać historię z kanału ?
<Wizard> Skrzyp jest dziewczyną!
<Wizard> każdy
<Skrzyp> Wizard: nie, drażniłem bota z tym samym nickiem, bez daszku
<Demorion> nie znam kobiety używajacej z własnej woli linuxa...
<Skrzyp> Ja znam
<Skrzyp> Zawsze są zajebiste
<karoles> ja znam
<karoles> jest brzydka.
<karoles> Platyna : D:D:D:D:D:
<Skrzyp> I umieją tyle, co ty się przez 10 lat nie nauczysz
<mglb> Demorion: moja siostra ;-)
<Skrzyp> No, nie mówię o "użytkowniczkach" Óbóntó
<Demorion> mglb: ja mojej zainstalowałem kiedyś ubuntu... nawet jej się podobało, ale wywaliła argumentując, że programów nie ma...
<mglb> Demorion: generalnie moja siostra zauwazyla to co ja, czyli po co tracic pol dnia na sciaganie instalatorow. A do konsoli przekonalo ja rm -rf jako root, ktore nie przekonywalo jej, ze plik ktory chce usunac nie moze byc usuniety ;-P
<TheNumb> Hmm, jest taki duży plik kernel.img
<TheNumb> Chyba go usunę bo zawala mi miejsca na dysku...
<mglb> a programy ostatecznie sa przez wine... MS Office mi dzialal, Photoshop mi dzialal, wiec nie widze problemow...
<TheNumb> O nie, trzeba to zrobić roota bo jesta access denied
<mglb> TheNumb: bardziej chodzi o komunikaty "plik jest w uzyciu" czy cos znane z windowsa
<TheNumb> Na windowsie to chyba się używało unlockera...
<TheNumb> Ale co ja tam wiem ;-)
<drathir> witam...
<Demorion> drathir: cze
<Demorion> jest jakiś sposób zeby w midori mieć zakładki z FF ?
<drathir> Demorion: na jakim to silniku?
<drathir> klon firefoxa?
<DaZ> midori na webkicie leci
<Demorion> nie mam pojęcia,
<Demorion> mam sabayona z xfce
<DaZ> no ale jesteś fajny
<drathir> wyeksportuj w html i w tej drugiej importuj najprosciej chyba...
<DaZ> co to z tymi pseudogentami sie porobiło, siedza na tym, a nie wiedza na czym działa ich przegladarka >:
<r9s> :f
<Wizard> co to jest pseudogent?
<Demorion> DaZ: co to kur... ma na rzeczy ? mówię, że mam.. bo nie mam pojęcia jaki ma silnik tak przeglądarka a wchodzi w zestaw dystrybucji
<DaZ> to takie gentoo, tylko jak kindermetale
<DaZ> niby metal, ale nie do konca :f
<DaZ> nawet nie do początku generalnie.
<Wizard> Demorion, to nie jest kanał sabayona :(
<Demorion> Wizard: widzę, gdzie wchodzę ;P
<Wizard> no to co się tu wpieprzasz z jakimś sabayonem? :>
<Demorion> Wizard: przeczytaj od początku... pytałem czy do midori da rady zaimportoważ zakładi z FF
<Wizard> hmm, pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> nie używałem midori zbyt długo
<Wizard> wolę SeaMonkey :>
<Wizard> Demorion, dużo ich masz?
<Wizard> firefox trzyma toto w pliku html chyba
<Demorion> Wizard: troszkę jest..(dużo)
<Wizard> hmm, zobacz czy nie ma w opcjach gdzieś
<DaZ> e tam
<Demorion> patrzyłem
<DaZ> opera to jest coś <:
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> każdu lubi po swojemu
<Demorion> midori strasznie mi się podoba, bo bardzo szybkie.. troszkę wolniej ładuje strony ale jest lekkie strasznie
<mglb> elinks ftw
<Skrzyp> Takuwa, midori lekkie
<Demorion> mglb: :D bez jaj :D chce widzieć obrazki i flasha :D
<Skrzyp> To zainstaluj luakita
<Skrzyp> Albo netsurfa :)
<Wizard> Demorion, dziś jest dzień języka ojczystego
<Wizard> weź spójrz na to, co napisałeś i popraw :|
<Skrzyp> FLASH TO ZUOOOO!
<Wizard> przecież to nawet nie ma sensu logicznie
<Demorion> nie chce mi sie
<Demorion> generalnie midori jest ok, i mam nadzieję, że istniej sposób na zrobienie tych zakładek
<Wizard> może i istnieje, ale nie chce mi się szukać za ciebie ;P
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Zawżdy waćpanie nie wszczynaj niesnasek dokonując wzmożonej ekspresji swej jakże wielkiej frustracji, spowodowanej tym młodocianym organizmem niedorosłym, o bardzo zaniżonym poziomie percepcji i postrzegania świata zewnętrznego.
<Demorion> Wizard: ;P sam sobie świenie radzę
<Skrzyp> Tribute to Dzień Języka Ojczystego (tm)
<Demorion> Skrzyp: podziwam Cię, że Ci się chciało..
<Skrzyp> Demorion: ja przynajmniej nie "apgrejduje softu czipsetu mobo"
<Demorion> Skrzyp: jak kto woli :D
<mglb> Demorion: jezeli ten browser nie importuje zakladek i ma jakis dziwny format configa to zaprzyjaznij sie z sedem ;-)
<Wizard> Skrzyp, :D
<DaZ> wymuszone i w ogóle gay
<DaZ> >:
<Demorion> słuchajcie, napiszcie mi jak to ma być poprawnie
<Wizard> DaZ, alaziż, doprawdy?
<DaZ> a logika jest zbędna.
<Demorion_> Wizard: jak ma być poprawnie, to na co mi zwróciłeś uwagę ?
<Wizard> logicznie
<Wizard> midori strasznie mi się podoba, bo bardzo szybkie.. troszkę wolniej ładuje strony
<Wizard> to szybkie, czy wolniej?
<mglb> Wizard: przegladarka to nie tylko ladowanie stron.
<DaZ> szybkie bo wolne
<DaZ> chociaz jak coś ładuje strony szybciej, tylko startuje dwie minuty może być wolne [;
<CXIV> Witam
<Demorion> no jestem
<|B|enedyktXVI> http://aim-plus.com/c+/?go=watch&channel=2 juz zaraz mecz finalowy nation cupa w Quake 3 mod e+
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: stwórz konto alpha:alpha z moim uid (1010) home w /home/blessjah/a i shellem git-shell
<DaZ> nie wiem co oglądam, dobrze jest :f
<DaZ> |B|enedyktXVI: a maja takich starkraftowych komentatorów? <:
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to, plus wpis w sudoers, żebym mógł odpalić basha jako alpha, powinno dać mi działające, rozmnażalne repa gita
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zadziała jak myślę?
<|B|enedyktXVI> DaZ niestety nie :P amatorski mod i amatorska liga tego modu :P kiedys bylo paru chetnych na komentowanie. gdzies w archiwum strony mozna znalezc :P
<Wizard> dobranoc
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jejku, czemu tak kombinujesz? svn nie wypalił? ;)
<BlessJah> nie kombinuję
<kklimonda> BlessJah: co do działających repozytoriów gita - lepiej sprawdza się gitolite
<BlessJah> svn nie działa, nie mam pojęcia czemu
<BlessJah> git działa po ssh, ale z oczywistych względów nie dam nikomu dostępu do mojego shella
<kklimonda> dałoby się w sumie ;)
<BlessJah> wystarczy ze wkopiuje klucze do authorized
<kklimonda> ale trochę ryzykowne (trzebaby przetestować)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jak?
<BlessJah> filtrowanie po IP? logowanie z hasłem?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: w authorized_keys możesz ustawić dla kluczy komendę która zostanie odpalona
<BlessJah> ryzykowne
<kklimonda> BlessJah: do tego wyłączasz tunelowanie, forwardowanie, pty
<BlessJah> nie raz i nie dwa odpowiednio szybko wciśnięte ^C przerywało .bashrc
<kklimonda> to nie tak działa
<CXIV> Wiecie może gdzie znajdę buildy Chromium dla Linuxa?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> w repo?
<CXIV> Ale nie deby :D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: gitolite w ten sposób zarządza dostępem do repozytoriów
<kklimonda> do serwera łączysz się po ssh a gitolite na podstawie kluczy sprawdza czy dana osoba ma dostęp do danego repo
<BlessJah> gitolite wymaga basha w shell czy wystarczy git-shell?
<CXIV> Takiego typu jakie udostępnia Mozilla np.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nic nie potrzebuje
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ludzie w ogóle nie dostają dostępu do shella
<kklimonda> (co byś w /etc/passwd nie wpisał)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w takim razie majac alpha:alpha jestem w stanie zrobic gitolite
<kklimonda> tak
<BlessJah> potrzebuje czegos dzialajacego
<BlessJah> unfuddle pozwala na dwa repa i jednego deva, nie dwoch devow i jeden projekt jak mysalem
<kklimonda> kurde, postawienie svn na serwerze to 10 minut
<kklimonda> ale musisz mieć dostęp do roota jednak ;)
<BlessJah> https://bsvn.jacekowski.org/test/
<BlessJah> działa od tygodnia jak nie lepiej
<Dreadlish> powoli jak cholera
<BlessJah> po https smiga
<BlessJah> svn krzyczy 403
<BlessJah> recursive make, the simple way
<BlessJah> auto: find . -name Makefile -a -execdir make \;
<BlessJah> to jest komenda, nie zależność, zjadło newline
<jacekowski> no dobra
<jacekowski> masz to repo tera
<BlessJah> svn czy git?
<jacekowski> svn
<jacekowski> svn ale po https masz dostep tak normalnie
<BlessJah> co było źle
<jacekowski> po svn bedzie sie zawsze o haslo pytalo
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> możesz sobie gdzieś lokalnie hasło zapisać afair ;)
<jacekowski> SVN nie lubial jak OPTIONS przechodzilo bez pytania o haslo a PROPFIND juz chcial haslo
<jacekowski> a poczekaj
<jacekowski> jakie tam masz haslo?
<BlessJah> bardzo krotkie
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> jakie?
<BlessJah> l
<BlessJah> jesli mnie pamiec nie myli
<jacekowski> a user
<BlessJah> blessjah
<BlessJah> jesli pytasz o to, co w auth
<jacekowski> hmmm
<BlessJah> ~/svn/repo/test/conf/passwd jest czytany czy ważny jest tylko ~/svn/auccess
<BlessJah> nadal sypie błędami
<BlessJah> kklimonda: możesz mi wytłumaczyć, czemu mój makefile jest głupi?
<BlessJah> clean: find . \( -name *.o -o -name *.bin \) -a -exec rm '{}' \;
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie wiem, nie piszę ręcznie Makeifle
<BlessJah> auto: find . -name Makefile -a -execdir make \;
<kklimonda> znacznie łatwiej jest mi użyć autotools
<BlessJah> ja piszę jeszcze
<BlessJah> to jest globalny, ma się przetoczyć po całym repo z wieloma podprojektami i je skompilować
<kklimonda> po co?
<BlessJah> w podprojektach pisze normalne, z targetem domyślnym auto
<BlessJah> continous integration by blessjah(tm)
<kklimonda> pracujesz nad jednym projektem, po co kompilować wszystkie jednoczęsnie?
<kklimonda> jezu
<kklimonda> do tego są normalne narzędzia :D
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> jenkins
<BlessJah> wielki, spasiony, widzisz jakie mam przeboje z głupim repo
<kklimonda> jenkins, buildbot etc.
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> teraz masz
<jacekowski> i dziala
<jacekowski> a ten plik z haslami masz w zlym formacie
<BlessJah> poza ty, make jest właśnie po to, żeby nie budować wszystkiego za każdym razem :]
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie na moje haslo
<jacekowski> a na twoje haslo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: są dwa pliki z hasłami
<BlessJah> ok, widzę
<BlessJah> tak mi utworzył htpasswd
<BlessJah> ok, już widzę
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> to moze
<jacekowski> sprawdz
<BlessJah> htpasswd -m vs htpassd -d
<BlessJah> md5 miałem
<BlessJah> powinno być crypt()
<BlessJah> teraz tylko coś żeby git2svn przejść, bo już sporo commitów poszło na gita
<BlessJah> svn: warning: W155007: '/home/blessjah/sss' is not a working copy
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mówiłeś że nie będzie z svn problemów
<kklimonda> BlessJah: kurde, ja nie stawiam bieda repozytoriów kątem u znajomego admina; mam zawsze dostęp do roota tam gdzie muszę coś postawić, albo stawiam tak by nie musieć w ogóle zawracać adminowi głowy ;)
<BlessJah> nie zawsze się da
<jacekowski> zawsze sie da
<jacekowski> jakby ci bardzo zalezalo to odpalilbys svn na fcgi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: musiałbym mieć własnego demona http
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mozesz odpalac dowolne procesy fcgi
<BlessJah> hm...
<jacekowski> tylko suida musza miec twojego
<BlessJah> mówisz, że mógłbym przez htaccess przekierować jakiś katalog na fcgi?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<BlessJah> za głupi jestem do svn
<Demorion> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-22
<drathir>  1st?
<drathir> wszyscy spia ? o.O
<Biszkopcik> nie nie nie !
<Biszkopcik> 2nd
<Biszkopcik> [*]
<drathir> m477_: na posterunku?
<drathir> wrecz straszna cisza... hrhr
<mglb> irssi przez ssh na telefonie ftw, czas opanowac vim
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> Demorion mnie straszy!
<Wizard> i dlaczego Szatan ma +?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: boisz się skichanego małolata?
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: boisz się Skrzypa?
<Skrzyp> Thorbjorn: ty się nie wypowiadaj
<Thorbjorn> Dlaczego?
<Thorbjorn> Bo mam 13 lat i jestem trollem?
<Skrzyp> Exactly, Sherlock!
<Thorbjorn> ssij jajca wymłucona lampucero!
<Skrzyp> Nawet w przekleństwach robisz błędy ortograficzne.
<Thorbjorn> dobra, ssij jajca mywymłucona lampócer!
<Thorbjorn> o*
<Skrzyp> ...
<Wizard> heh
<Skrzyp> <facelamp>
<Wizard> cześć Skrzyp, cześć Thorbjorn
<Wizard> <facebook>
<Skrzyp> :D
<Wizard> Skrzyp, ostatnio się tu aktywny zrobiłeś
<Wizard> bana ci dali na g-pl?
<Skrzyp> Niee-e.
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: tam go nie chcą to tutaj kolegów szuka.
<Skrzyp> ...
<Skrzyp> (face-palm (x2))
<Thorbjorn> znaczy Skrzypa nie chcą xD
<sysek> zief
<Wizard> товорищ sysek, как вещи? :>
<Filar> wie ktoś jak powinna wyglądać po ułożeniu kostka rubika, która ma 10 ścian?
<Skrzyp> ...
<Skrzyp> (face-lamp (x3))
<Skrzyp> Wizard: a dobrze, trochę wody w kolanie i cukru w kostkach, ale nic poza tym.
<sysek> Wizard: dobrze, niestety nie mam juz cyrylicy w klawiaturze :(
<Wizard> Bojowy ryk nas już zjednał! Zbiorowa kąpiel, głodny seksu dom!
<Wizard> sysek, :*
<Wizard> :(
<sysek> no :(
<sysek> niestety apple nie jest takie mile
<Skrzyp> ;z
<Wizard> sysek, zawsze jest fonetyczna
<Wizard> tylko ta applowa jest do dupy
<Wizard> ta z xorg jest fajniejsza, ale ja sobie na os x przerobiłem ją programikiem ukulele
<Demorion> cze
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: jedzie Ci sabayon?
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: pisałem Ci wczoraj ale nie odpisywałeś
<Thorbjorn> Bo mnie nie było.
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: jedynie jak emerem instlowałem FF to tak zwolniło mi kompa że myszka przecinała... więc musiałem zresetować po 8h kompilacji
<Filar> znalazłem! http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/product_images/n/933/Maru_Barrel_Prism_Cube_Black_a__14156_zoom.jpg
<Demorion> a tak poza tym, wszystko gra
<Demorion> dziś biorę się za flagi do kompilatora
<Thorbjorn> ;-D
<Thorbjorn> Nawet gentoowcy ff z binarek stawiają.
<Demorion> teraz mam Midori jest lekkie i mi się podoba ale nie mogę zrobić paska zakładek
<Skrzyp> E, tam, Chromium skompiluj :)
<Skrzyp> CO NAJMNIEJ trzy godziny niewyjęte.
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp on kompilował ff 8h
<Demorion> wczoraj pisałeś że FF to 2h kompilacji a było 8h :D a dziś mi mówił że 3h to chrominium
<Demorion> więc 12h
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: to od sprzętu zalezy
<Demorion> ale to wina flag w make.conf
<Thorbjorn> też
<Wizard> Demorion, won na #g-pl
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ja wiem, że sporo ma sprzęt
<Demorion> Wizard: już przesadzsz
<Wizard> Demorion, nie, po prostu pilnuję porządku
<Wizard> :>
<Demorion> Wizard: nikt się nie zali na ubuntu, więc jest wolny kanał to się czepiasz :P
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> ale to kanał ubuntu.
<Thorbjorn> Więcej pomogą Ci na #gentoo-pl
<Wizard> no, tam się spuszczaj nad --omg-optimize
<Voldenet> ...3h?!
<Demorion> wiadomo :D ale chce gadać o Midori :D a to też dotyczny ubuntu... a kompilacja to raczej ogólne informacje
<Voldenet> nie jak ktoś ma 16 rdzeni i -j1000000000
<Wizard> http://funroll-loops.info/
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: equo install firefox
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: już to dawno zrobiłem ;)
<Thorbjorn> Jaką ty maszynę masz?
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ale na włączenie FF musze czekać 7s, a na Midori 3s
<Demorion> Pentium4
<Thorbjorn> a co chcesz robić przez te 4s?
<Skrzyp> Parową.
<Skrzyp> :F
<Thorbjorn> czemu tu m477_ nie ma opa ;-(
<Skrzyp> [[bo tak]]
<Voldenet> Demorion: no to niebywała różnica
<Voldenet> a strony zamiast wczytywać 100ms wczytuje pewnie 50ms
<Wizard> Demorion, Skrzyp polecam przeczytać tę stronę, zanim zaczniecie się tu spuszczać nad 4s oszczędności
<Voldenet> dzięki temu oszczędzasz tak dużo czasu
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: ale FF ogólnie jest wolny...
<Thorbjorn> nom
<Voldenet> FF się nie używa dla szybkości
<Skrzyp> Ja się tam nad niczym nie spuszczam, ;o
<Thorbjorn> jeszcze nie umi xD
<Demorion> Voldenet: przestań mi pie*** do czego się używa FF, chce szybkiej przeglądarki i tyle
<Thorbjorn> Opera
<Voldenet> lynx
<Voldenet> won
<Thorbjorn> xD
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: zamiast postawić cokolwiek z jakimś lekkim WM to kombinujesz systemowo.
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: Opera mi średnio podchodzi...
<Thorbjorn> To zainstaluj te midori.
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: mam już razem z systemem
<Thorbjorn> To co Ty wiedzieć chcesz?
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: jak zrobic w niej jeb**** zakładki, bo już 2 dzien kombinuje
<Filar> Demorion, nie ma jakiegoś plugina do tego?
<Demorion> Filar: z tego co patrzyłem, to nie
<Voldenet> >2012
<Wizard> Demorion, proszę, przeczytaj funroll-loops
<Voldenet> >zakładki
<Demorion> Voldenet: pasek zakładek*
<scx> Dzien dobry
<Wizard> cześć scx
<Voldenet> szczerze mówiąc, to był lepszy zanim przyszedłeś
<Thorbjorn> scx: Cześć
<Voldenet> ale to już nie twoja wina
<Wizard> o_O
<Voldenet> '~Administr@'
<Voldenet> powiedzcie mi, że to trolling
<Thorbjorn> to trolling
<Voldenet> Dzięki, Thorbjorn
<Wizard> Voldenet, siad! :D
<Voldenet> ...będziesz mnie policją straszył?!
<Voldenet> Nie pójdę siedzieć!
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: nie, on Cię postraszy Skrzypem
<Voldenet> Ach, takie straszenie akurat może być skuteczne, obawiam się
<Thorbjorn> Nom. Będziesz musiał go adoptować.
<Thorbjorn> Karmić, przewijać.
<Voldenet> jak przewijać?
<Voldenet> że niby myszą?
<Thorbjorn> Ta
<Thorbjorn> Nazywaj sobie to jak chcesz.
<Voldenet> nazwę to Haruhi
<Voldenet> ładne imię, każdemu się podoba
<Voldenet> a jak komuś się nie podoba, to się myli
<Voldenet> bo mu się podoba
<Thorbjorn> Takie japońskie.
<Thorbjorn> Bukkake też ładne imię
<Voldenet> deshou? >.>
<Skrzyp> Myszą mnie będą przewijać, ph.
<Skrzyp> Niedoczekanie.
<Thorbjorn> a co dalej w pampersy walisz?
<Skrzyp> W pieluchy, się mówi.
<Thorbjorn> tetrowe?
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: przewalone masz, jeszcze to prać będziesz musiał
<Skrzyp> Nie, kuwa, z papieru toaletowego.
<Voldenet> co...
<Skrzyp> -,-
<Voldenet> CO?!
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: studiujesz?
<Voldenet> CO?!
<Thorbjorn> Jak studiujesz to będziesz mógł go kolegom macowcom sprzedawać za jedzenie
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> cześć Kuba
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: za dystrybucję się bierzesz?
<Voldenet> ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> http://funroll-loops.info/gentoo.jpg :D
<Wizard> znacie jakiś fajny czytnik rss z gtk?
<drathir> opera nie moze byc?
<Wizard> opera jest z gtk?
<Wizard> od kiedy?
<drathir> fajne ma rozwiazane wygodne, szybkie... czy gtk to nie wiem ale daje rade...
<Guest69530> witajcie - chce dostosowac gpg do mich potrzeb ale mam pewien problem - jak klucz publiczny jest malo zaufany wyskakuje komunikat ze jest malo prawdopodobne ze klucz nalerzy do tej osoby co jest wystawiony. Wiecie jak pozbyc sie tego komunikatu i zeby odrazu szyfrowal wiadomsc ? opcja -batch dziala tylko jak jest nie ufany klucz to nie zaszyfruje i tyle a ja chcialbym aby bez warunkowo zaaszyfrowal.
<Wizard> nie używam gpg
<Guest69530> a czego uzywasz?
<Guest69530> seahorse?
<Wizard> niczego, nie podpisuję plików
<Guest69530> ja chce zaszyfrowac
<Wizard> to musisz poczekać chwilę, może ktoś się obudzi i ci pomoże :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<shpaq> [;
<shpaq> będę w łodzi w piątek
<Wizard> w mordę :)
<Wizard> na piątek miałem coś zaplanowane, ale zawsze można zmienić plany
<Wizard> tak, 16:30 - mistrzostwa świata w vikersund
<nn52> o/
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<nn52> xchat coś mi się psuje
<Blondyn> yo
<nn52> cześć wam , i cześć ci Wizzard
<Blondyn> cześć nn52 co słychać?
<nn52> a nic, wszystko wporzo
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> to dobrze ...
<Blondyn> grywasz w jakieś mmorpg ?
<nn52> to na pingwinie jakieś MMO działa? :D
<nn52> Nie mam czasu :). Praca!
<Blondyn> no działa eternal lands właśnie zacząłem grać w niedziele heh
<Blondyn> moje pierwsze mmo lol
<nn52> pod wine? czy to natyw
<Blondyn> normalnie jest w repo
<nn52> czyli natyw
<Blondyn> a zaraz...
<nn52> jeżeli MMO można nazwać Minecraft... to kiedyś w to :P
<Blondyn> nie chyba trzeba sobie dodać z geddeba ...heh
<nn52> spokojnie :) mam Minta... geddeb jest po instalacji zaraz
<Blondyn> no nigdy nie grałem to sobie spróbowałem ale jako nowy jest ciężko i chyba sie podam po 2 dniach ciężkiego rozwoju hehehe
<Blondyn> zbieranie kwiatków ciekawe zajęcie :D
<Blondyn> takie hipisowskie :D
<nn52> lulz ;D
<Blondyn> ale wole to niż zabijanie w urbanterror
<Blondyn> zauważyłem że jestem bardziej wyluzowany hehehhehehhe
<Wizard> zabijanie rox!
<Blondyn> tak to zła karma
<Blondyn> :D
<Thorbjorn> Wizard, za co kicka.
<Wizard> za zachowanie
<Thorbjorn> ;-(
<Wizard> a Demodzieciak wyszedł sam
<Wizard> kłócicie się jak gimbusy
<Thorbjorn> Nom
<Thorbjorn> Bo Skrzyp się nie myję
<Thorbjorn> i mi smutno!
<Blondyn> wow Rosjanie znaleźli prehistorycznego owoca i wyhodowali roślinkę z nasionka !
<Blondyn> 32 000 lat !
<Thorbjorn> pomidorek
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/7fpevn9
<nn52> dziwne Transmission mi się nie zawiesza ( zaczernia)
<Blondyn> ciekawe czy uda im się coś jeszcze rozmrozić ...
<Blondyn> to jest spora szansa dla każdego kto chce pozostawić coś dla potomnych może zakopać swoje próbki na lodowcu :D
<Blondyn> na bank ktoś zrobi w przyszłości jego klona :D
<nn52> :F
<Blondyn> o albo zamrozić się jak ten człowiek z lodu ... zapomniałem jak go nazwali ... -_-
<Blondyn> uzi czy jakoś tak
<Blondyn> *Ötzi :D
<Blondyn> fascynujące odkrycie .... koleś wcale nie przypominał małpy ! :D
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/734ll7t vs http://tinyurl.com/7tss5fc to dowód ze Ötzi ma potomków w Polsce !
<Wizard> shpaq, ping
<shpaq> Wizard: plonk
<shpaq> Wizard: ma agnostic front wpadam
<shpaq> i po koncercie wracam do wwa
<Blondyn> wielka wiejska autonomia? ;D
<Wizard> shpaq, ah
<Wizard> shpaq, gdzie grają?
<Wizard> w Dekompresji?
<sysek> (:
<Demorion> leave
<Wizard> ja może się na KNŻ przejdę w przyszłym tygodniu
<Wizard> znaczy przejadę, bo ten klub jest po drugiej stronie miasta
<Wizard> shpaq, siedzi u was ten Demorion?
<shpaq> Wizard: tak, w dekompresji
<shpaq> siedzi
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: a co Ty masz do niego takiego problemu?
<sysek> dupa, netbeans nie otwiera mi aplikacji
<sysek> :(
<Wizard> sysek, bo nie umiesz
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, dzieciuch i tyle
<sysek> no nie umiem
<sysek> ale juz zrobilem
<nn52> słyszał ktoś o VeriCAD?
<Wizard> nn52, nie
<nn52> kurde, bo to odpowiednik AutoCAD'a i rozpoznaje CADowskie prace z Windy..., ale nie wime jak się sprawuje
<Wizard> nn52, nie wiem, cad pozostaje poza moją strefą zainteresowań
<nn52> ^^
<nn52> mam pytanko, bo kolega od 2 tygodni piastuje Linuksa (Minta) i zna ktoś odpowiednik Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 ( wizualne tworzenie www, i możliwość podłączenia pluginów do łatwiejszego tworzenia skórek do Joomla)
<Wizard> nn52, nie znamy, nie mamy minta
<nn52> Wizard: co za róznica czy Mint czy Ubunt
<nn52> różnią się środowiskami tylko =F... i ilością pierdół po zainstalowaniu
<kklimonda> nn52: nie ma odpowiednika
<PushUpek> nn52: zobacz aptane, może ma plugin do Joomla
<nn52> ten plugin do joomli tak bardzo nie jest wymagany, bardziej chodzi o wizualizacje tego co się pisze :P.
<nn52> głównie do szablonów do potrzbne
<Blondyn> :D
<Wizard> hmm, jest coś na gecko, ale nie pamiętam jak się nazywa
<sysek> :)
<Skrzyp> Kompozer
<Skrzyp> Aka dawniej Nvu
<Wizard> no właśnie
<nn52> dzinki
<nn52> zobacze czy w repo jest
<sysek> ua
<sysek> ale mam skin do terminala macowskiego
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-02-22%20%28godz.%2013.49.21%29.png
<Blondyn> ok dlaczego nie widać moich 5 wypowiedzi ?
<nn52> dropbox? :D, nawet Liniksiarze nie korzystają z Ubuntu one ;p
<PushUpek> nn52: a co złego w dropbox?:>
<Wizard> sysek, okropne
<EsmD> yo
<Blondyn> EsmD: witaj
<m477_> :)
<Wizard> DaZ, ty wszędzie łazisz?
<Dreadlish> o/
<sysek> cos ktos pisal?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Foxik> t
<Wizard> sysek, <Dreadlish> o/
<minimal2> echo $PASS/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER RnF_bot smdiogxniwss
<minimal2> sorki
<kklimonda> sysek: moje oczy ;D
<Foxik> cześć, mama pewien problem, instalowałem program korzystając z repo, program jest, ale mam problem z kolorami. Czy w gnome3 da się jakoś poprawić te kolory?
<kklimonda> jakimi kolorami?
<kklimonda> (i jaki program? to zależy od programu, ew. toolkitu w jakim został napisany)
<Foxik> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg707/scaled.php?server=707&filename=gonet.jpg&res=medium
<Foxik> A to mi wywala kiedy chciałem otworzyc listę repo- http://wklej.org/id/693982/
<Demorion> leave
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<sysek> kklimonda: :o
<sysek> nie wiem jak na tej klawiaturze zrobic page up
<kklimonda> Foxik: używasz jakiegoś własnego tematu?
<kklimonda> ew. doinstalowanego osobno?
<Foxik> nie, zwykły temat gnome3
<kklimonda> Foxik: co to znaczy?
<Foxik>  kklimonda: ambiance!
<kklimonda> jaka wersja systemu?
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> ja mam pytanko bo 20 lutego tego roku miał wejśc do sprzedaży raspbery pi
<Ozil> wiecie gdzie ko można kupić?
<kklimonda> Foxik: pokaż co ci zwraca apt-cache policy light-themes
<kklimonda> Ozil: na ich stronie
<kklimonda> (jest wszystko opisane)
<Ozil> no wszedłem w zakłątkę shop i nic nie ma tylko jekieś 2 napki
<kklimonda> tak, ale jest napisane, że nie przyjmują preorderów
<kklimonda> więc jak wejdzie do sprzedaży to się pojawi w sklepie
<Foxik> light-themes:
<Foxik>   Zainstalowana: 0.1.8.25
<Foxik>   Kandydująca:   0.1.8.25
<Foxik>   Tabela wersji:
<Foxik>  *** 0.1.8.25 0
<Ozil> u mnie słabo z angielskim pokazał byś dokładnie gdzie to opisali ?
<Foxik>         500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<Foxik>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Ozil> a co to jest preorder?
<kklimonda> Ozil: składanie zamówień przed datą premiery
<Ozil> acha
<Ozil> dzieki za info
<Ozil> to będę sprawdzał kiedy się pojawi
<kklimonda> Foxik: a apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<Foxik> libgtk2.0-0:
<Foxik>   Zainstalowana: 2.24.8-2ubuntu4~oneiric1
<Foxik>   Kandydująca:   2.24.8-2ubuntu4~oneiric1
<Foxik>   Tabela wersji:
<Foxik>  *** 2.24.8-2ubuntu4~oneiric1 0
<Foxik>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Foxik>      2.24.6-0ubuntu5 0
<Foxik>         500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<Foxik> aha mama ubuntu Natty 11.10
<kklimonda> 11.10 to oneiric
<kklimonda> Foxik: ja bym zaczął od skasowania wszystkich ppa które masz, przywrócenia wersji pakietów z 11.10 i zobaczenia czy to pomoże
<kklimonda> (nie mam pojęcia skąd w ogóle 2.24.8-2ubuntu4~oneiric1 ci się wzięło, repozytorium z którego przyszło już wykasowałeś)
<Foxik> kklimonda, wgrać te repo ze strony ubuntu.pl? Wystarczą?
<kklimonda> Foxik: nie, musisz ręcznie wszystkie pakiety które zaktualizowałeś do nowszej wersji przeinstalować w wersji z systemu - możesz skorzystać z http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-security-tools/trunk/view/head:/utilities/downgrade-all
<kklimonda> ale musisz spojrzeć co ten skrypt chce zrobić
<Foxik> kklimonda, niestety, ale ja jestem zielony w te klocki, zupełnie nie czaje co mam zrobić .... :/ Wersja ... no ..yyy.. dla debila?!
<kklimonda> Foxik: przeinstaluj system?
<kklimonda> jej, nie wiem
<kklimonda> jakoś doinstalowałeś nowsze wersje podstawowych bibliotek systemowych
<kklimonda> ściągnij ten skrypt
<kklimonda> tam jest link download file
<kklimonda> nadaj mu uprawnienia do wykonywania i go uruchom
<kklimonda> ale to jest taki granat - może rozwiąże problem, a może urwie ci rękę
<Foxik> kklimonda, nic się nie dzieje ...
<Foxik> chociaż może to i lepiej
<kklimonda> Foxik: sudo sh downgrade-all
<kklimonda> ale jeżeli nie masz pojęcia o systemie to reinstalacja jest najbezpieczniejszym rozwiązaniem
<kklimonda> Foxik: ^
<Foxik> kklimonda, http://wklej.org/id/694014/
<kklimonda> Foxik: z listy pakietów nie wynika jak skończy się taka operacja :)
<kklimonda> Foxik: wszystko wygląda w porządku
<kklimonda> ale to kupa bibliotek, trochę aplikacji
<Foxik> tak więc najlepiej zrobić format?
<kklimonda> nie zagwarantuję, że po tym dasz radę zalogować się z powrotem do GNOME - zapewne tak
<kklimonda> nie, najpierw bym to spróbował zrobić
<kklimonda> w najgorszym razie będziesz musiał przeinstalować system, ale może się obejdzie
<naster> Przepraszam że na tym kanale , pewnie zostanę zbesztany za to pytanie ale czy zna ktoś stronę skąd za darmo ściągnę audiobooki ?
<BlessJah> te
<BlessJah> jakieś takie szkodniki były
<BlessJah> gryzonie
<drathir> witam...
<przemorex> czesc
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<przemorex> prosze o pomoc w podlaczeniu sie do neta prze blueconnect
<Wizard> ło
<Wizard> to jest hspda, czy coś takiego?
<przemorex> cos takiego. modem zte, zaraz sprawdze jaki model
<Wizard> ja to w życiu czegoś takiego nie używałem
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że modem powinien działać, reszta to skonfigurowanie pppd
<Wizard> ew. networkmanager to umie sam z siebie
<przemorex> dokladnie zte mf637
<Vorbis^> network manager go nie wykrywa czy co?
<Wizard> Vorbis^, powinien
<Vorbis^> wiem że powinien
<przemorex> jest tam jakie klikanie w managerze, wyklikalem wszystko i nic
<Vorbis^> pokaż lsusb
<przemorex> musze przepisywac bo pisze z n900
<Vorbis^> to podłącz telefon kablem/bluetoothem do kompa i użyj jako modemu :P
<przemorex> podejrzewam, ze chodzi o linie "bus 002 device 004 onda communication s.p.a. zte mf11p/mf63y
<przemorex> hmm, nie mam pojecia jak to zrobic
<Vorbis^> podłączyć telefon
<Vorbis^> a reszta networkmanagerem
<przemorex> tryb pcsuit?
<Vorbis^> tak
<foreste> czesc
<przemorex> Vorbis^: jakie polaczenie wybrac?
<Vorbis^> tzn?
<przemorex> mam do wyboru przewodowe, bezprzewodowe, komorkowe
<Vorbis^> komorkowe
<przemorex> Vorbis^: cos sie wlaczylo ale neta nie ma
<przemorex> Vorbis^: tera sytuacja wyglada tak
<przemorex> Vorbis^: do lapka podlaczony jest telefon z karta bluconnect i modem na pendrivie z kara aero2
<Vorbis^> i działa któreś?
<przemorex> Vorbis^: w menadzerze siec komorkowa sie wlaczyla ale net nie chodzi
<przemorex> Vorbis^: modem ma czerwona diode co ma pznaczac brak polaczenia, moze miec simlocka
<przemorex> Vorbis^: wylaczylem go, zostal tylko telefon
<Vorbis^> a telefon sie połączył z siecią w ogóle czy nawet nie probował?
<przemorex> Vorbis^: telefon jest podlaczony, dzieki temu moge tu pisac
<Vorbis^> a otwórz terminal i wpisz ping 8.8.8.8
<przemorex> jest podlaczony kablem w trybie pcsuit
<przemorex> Vorbis^: unreachable
<Vorbis^> dziwne
<Vorbis^> a na pewno dobrą sieć ustawiłeś?
<przemorex> Vorbis^: nie wiem
<Vorbis^> no tam to era blueconnect przy dodawaniu sieci
<przemorex> Vorbis^: bluconnect nie ma ale jest t-mobile i to dalem
<Vorbis^> to powinno szłać :/
<przemorex> Vorbis^: nie dziala
<Vorbis^> a spróbuj to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11147598&postcount=15
<przemorex> no nic, juz mi sie nie chce. narazie dzieki za pomoc. ide spac
<m477__> @_@
<m477__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2C-B przedawkowalem wczoraj, to troche ;>
<m477__> st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-23
<m477__> kurwa najebalem sie i za duzo przycpalem
<EsmD> to idz spac
<m477__> em ;/
<Guest44000> Dzień dobry mam przed sobą uszkodzony dysk twardy TOSHIBA MK8037GSX, jakim programem mogę zdiagnozować usterkę tego dysku ?
<Wizard> siema, nóby
<Guest44000> Siema
<Guest44000> Wizard wiesz może jak diagnozować usterki dysków twardych ?
<Wizard> jasne
<Wizard> narzędziami do smarta na dzień dobry, szukaniem badblocków
<Guest44000> mam przed sobą padnięty dysk twardy
<Guest44000> TOSHIBA MK8037GSX jak go podłączę do systemu to nie odpala
<Guest44000> szukam jakiegoś narzędzia nie może pod freedos
<Guest44000> *nie wiem
<Guest44000> google wyświetla mi setki programów i kupę informacji z których nic wydobyć konkretnego nie mogę
 * Guest44000 w8 20 min 
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzlIZmcrYzA
<m477__> ;/
<Wizard> nie płakaj m477__
<Wizard> powinno przejść koło południa, pij dużo wody
<ubuntu> zyje tu ktos;>
<szpakos> czesc
<Wizard> cześć szpakos
<szpakos> wubi zla suma kontrolna i jest po instalce
<Wizard> szpakos, wubi to jest ten program dla windows?
<Wizard> sprawdzałeś md5 płyty?
<szpakos> Wizard poprostu w logu instalacji jest cos namieszane TaskList: #### Running get_file_md5...
<szpakos> 02-19 19:13 DEBUG  TaskList: #### Finished get_file_md5
<szpakos> 02-19 19:13 ERROR  CommonBackend: Invalid md5 for ISO C:\ubuntu\install\installation.iso (557231ce93ae8e98e214424cb02f8761 != f63028da38308d917cd1460e14fb8540)
<szpakos> None
<nn52> Hejka!
<Skrzyp> Akjeh?
<nn52> Adobe uśmierciło kolejną wtyczkę na pingwiny... yh..
<Wizard> szpakos, musisz ściągnąć jeszcze raz
<Wizard> nn52, jaką?
<nn52> po Adobe Air, Adobe Flash...
<Skrzyp> TAAA DAA DAAA!
<nn52> "Dziś z kolei Adobe poinformowało, że w tym roku zamierza porzucić kolejną platformę - Linuksa! Tym razem front przeniósł się więc już na desktopy. W oficjalnym oświadczeniu producenta czytamy, że Flash Player 11.2 (obecnie w fazie rozwoju) ma być ostatnią wersją popularnego plug-inu na systemy z pingwinem w godle. "
<Skrzyp> Jutjub w HTML5, nadchodzę!
<nn52> hahaha :D
<Wizard> jebać ich w dupę
<jacekowski> to tylko pokazuje jak gowno znaczaca platforma jest linux
<Wizard> cóż, nikt nie zaprzeczy
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Jak tam AmisiaOS4?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> Skrzyp, cicho, bo się wyda
<Wizard> Skrzyp, wróciłem po 20, zapomniałem
<Wizard> dziś zamieszam
<Skrzyp> ---[cut here]---
<Skrzyp> Uwaga wszyscy, WIZARD JEST AMIGOWCEM I MA POWERBOOKA!
<Skrzyp> ---[cut here]---
<Skrzyp> :D
<Thorbjorn> a Ty jsteś pedziem i masz kutafona w dupie
<m477__> wiem
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Thorbjorn> m477__: alkoholizujesz się?
<nn52> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/02/21/how-to-install-cinnamon-1-3-1-in-ubuntu-11-10/ << co myślicie o tym środowisku
<Thorbjorn> toż to gnom trzeci
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jawne obrażanie stałego klienta przez małoletniego, sfrustrowanego pomiota zauważyłem.
<nn52> ano gnome 3ci, ale inny ;d
<tajwanuser> dalej ma wyszukiwanie programow
<Wizard> meh
<Thorbjorn> nn52: z mint-shellem
<nn52> Thorbjorn: mint shell wygląda trochu innie :)
<m477__> nie dawno skonczylem
<tajwanuser> ide jutro na wixe z laserami:D
<nn52> róznica jest taka że cinnamon powduje że wszystkie panele są apletami :F
<nn52> wpisz w googla Cinnamon 1.3
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jemu to +q nie dasz, e?
<Wizard> zara, w pracy jestem
<Skrzyp> Dobra, dobra :)
<Foxik> cześć, wiecie jak zainstalować gnome3 na czystym ubuntu11.10?
<Foxik> Mam unity i unity2d, ale to środowisko cholernie mi nie odpowiada.
<Thorbjorn> apt-get install gnome-shell?
<Foxik> a to nie zainstaluje mi shell?
<Foxik> Ja jednak wolałbym 3
<Thorbjorn> uhm.
<Thorbjorn> Mi wydawało się, że to to samo.
<Foxik> Thorbjorn, ja się nie znam, ale możliwe, że masz racje :D
<Foxik> A ewentualnie da sie zainstalować gnome bez nakładek?
<onedeep69> czesxc
<onedeep69> czesc
<kklimonda> czołem
<Thorbjorn> z rosołem
<m477> brwią
<nn52> Siemka
<lisu> `ping
<nn52> PONG
<nn52> kurde, nie wiem czy robić update firmware routera czy nie xP
<ntat> Cześć
<nn52> ntat: cze
<nn52> aktualizował ktoś firmware do tplinka ( router)
<ntat> Jak w php uruchamiać zewnętrzne programy? Doszedłem do czegoś takiego ale to nie działa shell_exec(/usr/bin/leafpad')
<nn52> a nie wiem serio
<nn52> to chyba na windzie dziala
<ntat> shell_exec('/usr/bin/leafpad')
<ntat> Docelowo będę próbował espeak'a uruchomić z parametrami ale na początek leafpada ;)
<Enlik> to jak już do tego dojdziesz, weź pod uwagę (jeśli shell_exec działa jak system() w C), żeby uważać z parametrami takimi jak nazwa pliku, bo jeszcze wykona dowolne polecenie…
<ntat> Mam coś takiego: leafpad: Cannot open display: po tym jak użyłem polecenia: system('leafpad')
<Enlik> trzeba co najmniej ustawić zmienną DISPLAY
<Enlik> ale to czasem może nie wystarczyć
<Enlik> echo "$DISPLAY" i zobacz,  jaką ma w tej chwili wartość
<Enlik> (albo leafpad --display xXXxxX,  jeśli akceptuje taki parametr)
<ntat> e dobra, ja nie potrzebuje otwierania okienek. Jak uruchomić takie coś: espeak -v pl "cześć"
<patool> witam przedwczoraj zainstalowalem ubuntu 11.04 i mam problem z Unity
<karoles> 11.04 jest beta, aupgreaduj do 11.10
<patool> wiem wiem ale chcialem miec 11.04 bo wszyscy mowili ze najlepsze i stabilne
<karoles> ;S.
<karoles> a co Ci sie dzieje ?
<patool> wczoraj zainstalowalem sterowniki nvidia zeby w ogole unity sie wlaczylo i zaraz po instalacji prosilo o restart, no ok i po restarcie niby jest unity ten pasek, ale nic nie moge kliknac
<Demorion> brY
<m477> dzis znow bedzie ostre chlanie
<Skrzyp> Wizard: co tam, jak tam?
<drathir> witam...
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich.
<LeonZ> Używa ktoś Eclipse?
<BlessJah> tak
<LeonZ> ... albo może polecić jakieś IDE.
<BlessJah> na oba pytania: tak
<BlessJah> :]
<Skrzyp> tak
<Skrzyp> Nowe IDE: VI^H Emacs
<LeonZ> BlessJan: Nie umiem ogarnąć co wpisywać za ścieżki jak używam np. Qt albo Boost.
<Skrzyp> Eclipse? Nie pomagam w naprawianiu słonia z Javy
<LeonZ> Skrzyp: Mnie przygniótł.
<Skrzyp> Co? Słoń?
<BlessJah> LeonZ: w jakim jezyku programujesz?
<LeonZ> C++ ... uczę się.
<Skrzyp> O dżiss
<BlessJah> LeonZ: geany jest bardzo przyjemne
<Skrzyp> C++ jako pierwszy język programowania?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: tak
<Skrzyp> Chłopie, nie żyjemy w socjaliźmie!
<LeonZ> Skrzyp: w sumie to drugi.
<Skrzyp> Pajton, Ruby. Common Lisp (moje ostatnie odkrycie)...
<LeonZ> ... albo trzeci.
<LeonZ> Skrzyp: ... a C#?
<Skrzyp> Takuwa
<Skrzyp> Ucz się języka, który wspiera tylko platformy firmy, która wszyscy dobrze znany i kochany.
<LeonZ> A Mono to co?
<Skrzyp> To pies, który jest tylko po to, żeby można było uruchomić z wielkim bólem pomioty domorosłych "programistów"
<Skrzyp> Ja tam wolę Stereo
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: uczysz się hobbystycznie, czy chcesz studiować albo/i zarabiac?
<Skrzyp> To drugie.
<Skrzyp> I tak, wiem, że "ludzieleconaceplusplus"
<BlessJah> to klep w php i się nie wypowiadaj
<Skrzyp> Weź, wracaj do piaskownicy, dobra.
<Skrzyp> PHP to syf.
<LeonZ> Skrzyp: Teraz to już uczę się żeby pracować .
<BlessJah> pieniądz nie śmierdzi
<LeonZ> Studia w przyszłości będą konieczne.
<Skrzyp> To słuchaj BlessJaha i "klep pehapa" :f
<Skrzyp> A tak na serio, to popatrz sobie na przejrzystość języków, które Ci podałem, a na takie C/++/#
<LeonZ> Jak coś zaczynam robić w PHP to mi się Basic przypomina.
<Skrzyp> Betewu, http://zlecenia.przez.net - tu każdy coś dla siebie znajdzie.
<nn52> siemka
<mglb> hi
<nn52> kto może mi wrzucić czyste repo z ubuntu?
<nn52> bo unity chciałam wrzucić i.... , wywaliło mi unity i gnome przy aktualizacji unity do 5.1
<nn52> 11.10 ew. 12.02 ;F
<karoles> ;s.
 * karoles debian
<tajwanuser> chce nagrac obraz na pena przy pomocy DD i daje tak: http://wklej.org/id/694907/
<tajwanuser> chyba o to wlasnie chodzi - ma byc folderem
<tajwanuser> czy nie?
<tajwanuser> nn52: ja mam chyba czyste
<tajwanuser> sec
<nn52> na priv
<mglb> tajwanuser: nie
<mglb> musisz podac urzadzenie blokowe
<mglb> tzn /dev/sd* na przyklad
<nn52> tajwanuser: siedziesz na 10.4.4?
<nn52> Zagadka... co sie stanie jak wywale repo z Mint 12, i wgram repo z Ubu 11.10, i wpisz apt-get upgrade? =D (wcześnie wpisując update + kodzik na klucze)
<nn52> ?
<BlessJah> nn52: nie wiem
<BlessJah> jaka jest poprawna odpowiedz?
<nn52> BlessJah: też nie wiem =F, licze że paczki się posypią .ew system nie wstanie , chociaż Mint 12 = Ubu 11.10
<nn52> wiec nie powinno nic się stać
<nn52> ew. dociągnie pare paczek , cześć wyp.... usunie...
<tajwanuser> mglb: danke:)
<tajwanuser> hm, praca dd powinna trwac ~1s ?
<Skrzyp> Lol
<nn52> xP
<nn52> coś ty zrobił
<tajwanuser> teraz nawet pen mi sie nie pojawia w /media
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> nie mam na to sily, nie jestem masochista
<nn52> sprawdź jaki pen ma nazwe znaczy sie np. /dev/sdc1 i zamontuj
<nn52> o.O tajwanuser  po wpisaniu apt-get upgrade dościąga tylko 112 mb.. i nic się takiego nie stanie xd. zobaczymy co bęðzie z dist-upgrade
<sysek> :)
<nn52> cześąć sysku
<nn52> cześć*
<nn52> sysek: robie przemeblowanie w repozytoriach...
<sysek> to rob, rob
<sysek> ja mysle czy nie skasowac roznych kont
<mglb> hm, moglem mu napisac sd[a-z][0-9], pewnie wrzucil to na sd[a-z] :>
<mglb> nn52: co masz nie tak z repozytoriami?
<ntat> Zna ktoś php?
<nn52> mglb a nic nic ... :D  [...]i z tego powodu przechodzę  z Mint 12 (ubu 11.10) na Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10
<nn52> ntat ja troche
<mglb> nn52: zmieniasz distro tak na zywo? ;>
<ntat> Jak odpalić program zainstalowany na serwerze z poziomu php?
<mglb> ntat: jakis exec byl chyba...
<ntat> Próbuję odpalić espeka: system('espeak -v pl "witaj świecie"')
<ntat> Ale nie rusza
<ntat> z exec i shell_exec też próbowałem
<nn52> łe... taka mądra nie jestem
<ntat> :[
<mglb> ntat: co zwraca exec jako output i return_val?
<nn52> mglb: jak na żywo?? normalnie... zmiana repo z mint 12 na ubu 11.10 sudo apt-get update , potem skrypcik na pobranie kluczyków i dist-upgrade
<mglb> nn52: no to mialem na mysli :)
<nn52> upgrade wzięło 110mb (virtual box i wine nowe i parenaście plików) ,a distr-update wzieło 115kb
<ntat> mglb, jak sprawdzić, co zwraca? Bo nie wyświetla żadnego błędu na stronie
<mglb> no normalnie... podajesz 2 i 3 argument jako referencje do zmiennych gdzie ma wrzucic output i return_val http://php.net/manual/en/function.exec.php
<nn52> chociaż ta operacia pochłoneło gnome3 i unity znów... xD
<nn52> pochłonęła*
<mglb> to pewnie jakas sugestia ;-)
<nn52> nie wiem , pewnie trzeba wywalić cały ubuntu-desktop ,unity gnome i zreinstalować
<elwin013> hejhej
<mglb> dopoki nie usuwa kernela, shella, apt i narzedzi do polaczenia sieciowego to zawsze mozesz przejsc na ubuntu tak jak chcialas a pozniej zainstalowac jakas metapaczke z defaultem ubuntu
<Dreadlish> dopóki masz coreutils, basha, kernel, inity, apta i net-tools to wszystko będzie działać
<nn52> :D spoko
<sysek> (:
<nn52> narazie moja operacja to podmiana repo,upgrade,terez usuwam to co robic konflikty (libre office,gnome,unity 3d)
<Skrzyp> 10 PRINT "FACEPALM"
<Skrzyp> 20 GOTO 10
<Skrzyp> RUN
<nn52> chyba robie narazie dobrze, by mieć ubunta :P
<sysek> nn52: robisz z minta ubuntu ?
<nn52> z takim ładnym splashem przy ładowaniu systemu 'ubuntu"
<nn52> sysek: staram się przejśc na ubuntu z minta
<sysek> nie lepiej zainstalowac na czyssto ?
<nn52> yyy nie, bo pendrive wali mi 'boot error', przy wgraniu ubunta 11.10 Live na pena
<elwin013> Jakieś poważniejsze zmiany są między mintem a Ubuntu? :P
<sysek> troche burdelu zrobisz
<mglb> sysek: czemu tak uwazasz?
<nn52> elwin013: zadadniczo to inne środowiak graficzne na start... ale ... Mint sp.. MSGE....
<nn52> MGSE strasznie spie... po ostatnich aktualizacjach
<sysek> mglb: noo. paczki pomiesza, konfigi i takie tam
<sysek> ja wole instalowac wszystko na czysto
<nn52> zaprawdę cię sysek rozumiem
<elwin013> Jestem zacofany trochę w tej tematyce.. Co to MSGE? Kojarzę tylko, że coś z Gnome3 chyba ;-)
<sysek> nie no. nie smiej sie ze mnie
<sysek> po prostu takie sa moje odczucia
<mglb> e tam, powinno dzialac dobrze
<nn52> Mint Gnome Shell Extession
<nn52> chyba się narobił burdel :  Wymaga: gnome-session, ale nie jest on przeznaczony do instalacji Wymaga: gwibber, ale nie jest on przeznaczony do instalacji Wymaga: unity, ale nie jest on przeznaczony do instalacji Poleca: empathy, ale nie jest on przeznaczony do instalacji
<nn52> mimo że te pakiety są... ;F
<Skrzyp> 40 GOSUB ERR_TOTAL_BURDL
<nn52> empathy:  Wymaga: empathy-common (=3.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa11.10+1). ale ma być zainstalowana wersja 3.3.3-0ubuntu3~ppa2 Poleca: nautilus-sendto-empathy, ale nie jest on przeznaczony do instalacji
<Skrzyp> 1 SUB ERR_TOTAL_BURDL
<Skrzyp> 2 POKE 666,666,1
<Skrzyp> 3 GOTO 2
<Skrzyp> 4 END SUB
<Skrzyp> Sorry, że tak, ale BASICa się pisze dużymi :)
<elwin013> Skrzyp: Ty te podziękowania na tłitaczu to masz automatyczne?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> O kurwa?
<Skrzyp> Pewnie jest ich ze sto tysięcy :P
<elwin013> To wkurwiające jest, to po pierwsze. Po drugie przed nazwami nie ma "@" ;-)
<calkowicie_zielo> em, mam taki problem, wcięło mi launchera, jak mam to naprawić/sprawić by się pojawił?
<Skrzyp> Rzuć o ścianę :)
<calkowicie_zielo> szkoda ściany, a tak na poważnie?
<Skrzyp> Tak na poważnie, to sprawdź ustawienia, ewentualnie odpal Unity w sesji terminala, żeby zobaczyć, co ma na ten temat do powiedzenia.
<calkowicie_zielo> Ok, dzięki za info. Peace!
<nn52> okej! udało się posprzątać, brw. co daje ubuntu-studio?
<Skrzyp> Programy do robienia makijażu
<mglb> :D
<nn52> zabawne...
<nn52> jaka komenda naprawia uszkodzone pakiety?
<mati75> apt-get install -f
<karoles> ;e
<karoles> ;S
<ntat> eh, nawet nie mogę odpalić zwykłego terminala z poziomu php, coś jest nie tak:/
<karoles> a ja gupi myslalem ze ktos konsole z irssi pomylil
<nn52> ay...
<mglb> ntat: bo terminal to program interaktywny
<nn52> ok reboot ;)
<ntat> mglb, chodzi mi o emulator terminala, żeby okienko się pokazało:)
<mglb> za duzo chcesz ;-) do tego musisz miec zmienne srodowiska poustawiane dla Xow
<mglb> sproboj exec("uname -a", $a); print_r($a);
<ntat> mglb, Array ( [0] => Linux debian 3.0.0-1-486 #1 Sat Aug 27 15:56:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux )
<mglb> czyli dziala :)
<ntat> działa, mogę wyświetlać dane systemowe ale nie mogę uruchomić espeka
<ntat> z parametrem
<ntat> *espeaka
<ntat> w sumie jest to program uruchamiany z linii poleceń, więc nie wiem w czym może być problem
<mglb> w debugowanie tego baw sie w terminalu przez env -i php -r 'exec("espeak ...", $a); print_r($a);'
<mglb> bedzie szybciej
<mglb> generalnie tym sposobem mi dziala
<ntat> env -i php -r 'exec("espeak "hello world"", $a); print_r($a);' To mam wpisać w pliku php?
<mglb> nie, w konsoli :)
<mglb> to odpala kod PHP przy braku zmiennych srodowiskowych
<ntat> PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in Command line code on line 1
<mglb> wyescapeuj "
<mglb> env -i php -r 'exec("espeak -v pl \"hello world\"", $a); print_r($a);'
<BlessJah> mocno wielemówiące komunikaty niepowodzeń
<ntat> teraz działa
<ntat> :)
<ntat> A jak to do php wrzucić?
<mglb> exec("espeak -v pl \"hello world\"", $a); print_r($a);
<mglb> jezeli nie dziala to zostaje problem uprawnien (czy to w php.ini czy uzytkownika pod ktorym dziala serwer)
<ntat> Nie działa
<mglb> sprawdz logi serwera
<ntat> Jak sprawdzić?
<ntat> W php dostaję Array ( )
<mglb> w /var/log/ poszukaj httpd.log czy czegos podobnego zwiazanego z serwerem
<ntat> a może z sudo jakoś to odpalić, bo ja uruchamiam plik .php z /var/www/
<mglb> nn52: o, dzialasz :)
<nn52> bez jaj...
<nn52> jaki rozp... mi sie w systemie zrobił
<nn52> czaisz??
<nn52> lightdm mi padł :DF
<nn52> i musiałąm gdm instalować
<nn52> a żeby naoprawić lightfdm musze skasować ubuntu-desktop by go zreinstlowac..
<nn52> parodia.. :
<mglb> a nie mozesz po prostu przeinstalowac lightdm?
<nn52> zalezności....
<nn52> xD
<nn52> i sto skoansoli bo jeszcze Xy padły...
<nn52> było je skasować wraz ze sterami
<nn52> reinstall
<nn52> i stery na nowo...
<nn52> i jeszczxe plymounth środkowy palec pokazał
<nn52> kurde...
<nn52> cyrk na kułkach
<nn52> kółkach
<ntat> A jak można uruchamiać skrypty .php na koncie użytkownika?
<ntat> Bo na razie, to wszystko muszę trzymać w /var/www/
<mglb> nn52: aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop nie zadziala?
<nn52> nie..,.
<mglb> ntat: nie robil bym takich rzeczy
<nn52> teraz chyba jest ok
<nn52> spraqdzę ;d
<nn52> sprawdzę
<nn52> kurczaczek, jak przekonfigurować lightdm, tak aby znowu było pytanie co ustawić na domyślnego dm?
<nn52> bo dpkg --configure lightdm nie działa
<nn52> a reconfigure nawet nie istnieje ;/
<nn52> aa już wiem , to się razem pisze
<nn52> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ;F
<nn52> pamięc...
<mglb> na problemy z pamiecia - ZSH ;-)
<nn52> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm:dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missingdpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing| to coś złego?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<ntat> mglb, http://pastebin.com/rcWsNdY9
<Skrzyp> Zrobiłaś większą zjebę w systemie niż ja kiedyś :)
<mglb> nn52: co pokazuje cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ntat> to jest z error.log w /var/log/apache2/
<nn52> Skrzyp: i szto teraz?
<Skrzyp> A moja nawet jest na http://humorit.pl w dziale Obrazki
<nn52> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager : lightdfm
<mglb> nn52: zmien na /usr/bin/lightdm
<nn52> lightdm
<mglb> czy tam inna sciezka
<Skrzyp> nn52: http://gentoo.org/handbook i jedziemy :)
<mglb> whereis lightdm
<mglb> :)
<nn52>  whereis lightdm
<nn52> lightdm: /usr/sbin/lightdm /etc/lightdm /usr/lib/lightdm /usr/share/man/man1/lightdm.1.gz
<mglb> no to w tamtym pliku daj /usr/sbin/lightdm
<nn52> czyli w x11/d.d.m lightdm zmienić na /usr/sbin/lightdm tak/
<nn52> ?
<mglb> tak
<nn52> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager         :            /usr/sbin/lightdm <- teraz tak pokazuje ;F, czyli git? :D
<mglb> tak, bo tam powinna byc pelna sciezka
<nn52> mam nadziej że teraz działa poprawnie .... masakra... ;F ... jak nie  zadziała, to ściągam ISO łubunta...
<mglb> zbuduj ubuntu ze zrodel
<nn52> łubu-untu
<mglb> :D
<nn52> jasne... tyle czasu niemam!
<ntat> coś z ALSA jest nie tak? Sprawdzałem na koncie root'a w terminalu, słychać espeaka
<nn52> no to rebót
<mglb> serwer dziala na uzytkowniku httpd?
<ntat> mglb, nie mam takiego użytkownika w systemie
<mglb> zobacz jako kto dziala serwer
<ntat> mglb, jak mam sprawdzić?
<mglb> ps -o user,fname -C httpd
<mglb> hm, dodanie odpowiedniego usera do grup pulseaudo, pulseaudio-access i audio nie pomaga
<nn52> ee... dupa... lightdm się nie ładuje , uni widacż czarny screen i ostani jest napisas "* Checking Batery State [OK]"
<ntat> mglb, USER     COMMAND
<nn52> Unity też się nie łąduje - tylko tapetę i kuniec
<ntat> Takie coś mam
<nn52> ale narobiłam bigosu
<mglb> ntat: to po -C podaj nazwe binarki swojego serwera
<mglb> nn52: sproboj utworzyc nowego uzytkownika i na niego sie logowac
<ntat> mglb, http://pastebin.com/ZCQH74td
<nn52> ale co to da, jak lightdm się nie łąduje...
<mglb> /etc/init.d/lightdm start dziala?
<nn52> ide szukać płyty z starym ubuntu
<nn52> najwyżej zaaktualizuje dystrybucje do 11.10
<Skrzyp> nn52: gentoo, k...a!
<Skrzyp> Ewentualnie:
<nn52> napisz Arch to zawiśniesz na stryczku
<Skrzyp> `g ubuntu minimal cd site:ubuntu.com
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Minimal CD - Ubuntu: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD>
<ntat> mglb, co teraz?:)
<Skrzyp> Arch?
<Skrzyp> -.-
<nn52> Co zawiera to minimal cd?
<Skrzyp> NETINSTALL
<nn52> a... takie bajki
<Skrzyp> Czyli Ubuntu 12.02.23
<CXIV> Witam
<Skrzyp> Witam
<nn52> witam
<CXIV> Dlaczego nikt nigdy nie mówi tu o Cent Os-ie? :D
<nn52> lol... server na dekstop...
<mglb> bo Scientific Linux jest bardziej aktualny ;-)
<CXIV> Pomijając fakt że to kanał ubuntu-pl
<Thorbjorn> Bo Centos  ssie
<Skrzyp> Bardziej aktualny jest nawet Debian oldstable
<nn52> czyli np. dlaczego gimp jesr sprzed 2 lat.... :D
<Skrzyp> Gorzej
<nn52> na debcu jest z przed 2 lat.. na Cent... może jest z przed 5? xD
<ntat> mglb, masz jakiś pomysł?
<mglb> sprawdzam
<ntat> ok
<Skrzyp> nn52: protip: zamiast nagrywać to malutkie iso, wypakuj kernel + initrd i uruchom ręcznie z gruba
<mglb> ntat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33089/what-user-settings-control-audio-access posprawdzaj ;-)
<CXIV> Ostatni raz widziałem red hata w '99 i jak widzę wiele się nie zmieniło :D
<ntat> mglb, ale ja nie mam pulse audio
<mglb> ntat: to sproboj dodac usera www-data do grupy audio
<m477> @_@
<m477> ale popilem
<ntat> mglb, już dodałem. Nie działa, chyba że trzeba uruchomić system raz jeszcze
<mglb> system nie, serwer tak
<elwin013> idę, branoc ;-)
<mglb> swoja droga dobry pomysl z syntezatorem na serwerze, ustawie sobie na moim zeby mi na bierzaco logi czytal ;-)
<ntat> mglb, nie działa
<mglb> to nie mam pomyslow
<mglb> jak u mnie zrobie to dam znac
<ntat> ja chciałem użyć do chatbota, żeby wysyłał pliki dźwiękowe przez sieć
<ntat> i odtwarzał na zewnętrznych komputerach:)
<mglb> e... ale to serwer by otwarzal
<mglb> lokalnie
<ntat> a nie przeglądarka?
<mglb> nie
<ntat> Bo espeak ma możliwość zapisu do pliku .wv
<ntat> *.wav
<mglb> no to wtedy problem znika bo nie potrzebujesz uprawnien do alsa
<mglb> uruchamiasz ze skryptu espeak tak zeby zapisal dzwiek do pliku a pozniej jakims sposobem wysylasz ten plik do klienta
<ntat> :]
<mglb> ale to juz chyba lepszy bedzie jakis flash/aplet javy uruchomiony w przegladarce i czytajacy to lokalnie
<ntat> jak się usuwa użytkownika z danej grupy?
<mglb> ja edytuje /etc/group :P
<ntat> mglb, i po prostu usunąć cały wiersz z użytkownikiem?
<mglb> nie, usun tylko nazwe uzytkownika w linii z grupa
<ntat> mglb, mam tak: www-data:x:33:
<mglb> ew. zrob gpasswd -d <user> <grupa>
<mglb> no to nie masz tam nikogo, ale podejzewam, ze chciales usunac z grupy audio, wiec jej szukaj, ale lepiej uzyj gpasswd
<ntat> już usunąłem gpasswd
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Nie, nie usunąłem
<ntat> gpasswd: user 'www-data' is not a member of 'audio'
<ntat> Nie jest dopisany do grupy audio?
<mglb> no nie
<ntat> To go nie dopisałem :/
<ntat> a mogę po ostatnim dwukropku dopisać audio?
<mglb> nie, bo dopisujesz usera www-data do grupy audio, ale jak poprzednio uzyj gpasswd
<ntat> mglb, ale wcześniej widocznie nie dopisałem. Czy żeby dopisać użytkownika www-data do grupy audio można w pliku /etc/goup dopisać do www-data:x:33:audio?
<ntat> :)
<mglb> nie, to dopisuje uzytkownika audio do grupy www-data ;-)
<ntat> czyli trzeba zamienić
<ntat> skąd się wzięła w ogóle grupa www-data w /etc/group?
<mglb> apache ja utworzylo na swoje potrzeby
<ntat> dobra, już wiem jak dodać użytkownika do grupy. Ale nadal to nic nie dało, nadal głucho
<ntat> idę spać, cały dzień nad tym dzisiaj siedzę
<ntat> mglb, dzięki za pomoc. Pozdrawiam
<mglb> np :)
<Skrzyp> Jeżeli wchodzisz na #ubuntu-pl i widzisz:
<Skrzyp> 2329 *** Topic set by Wizard!~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard 25 days 1 hour 29 mins 35 secs ago.
<Skrzyp> TO WIEDZ, ŻE COŚ SIĘ DZIEJE.
<Wilku> Co tam skrzypisz?
<Skrzyp> I-ą
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-24
<Wizard> Skrzyp, czego znów? :)
<sysek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć sysek
<Thorbjorn> Cześć Wizard
<Thorbjorn> Cześć sysek
<Wizard> cześć Thorbjorn
<Wizard> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Zespół_Macierewicza
<Wizard> ;)
<Thorbjorn> Twoje?
<Wizard> no coś ty
<Wizard> ja miałbym z gimnazjalistami pisać debilne wiki? :D
<Wizard> ale dobre
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp tam pisze
<karoles> jest napisane*
<Thorbjorn> karoles: czy ja teraz też "jest napisane"?
<karoles> aaa
<karoles> kontakstu nie zauwazylem
<karoles> szlufa tajm!
<shpaq> mornin'
<Blondyn> :D
<Wizard> Blondyn, co się cieszysz?
<Blondyn> Wizard: cieszę się że cię widzę :)
<Wizard> Blondyn, a co, zaszyłeś się u mnie w biurze?
<Blondyn> Wizard: u siebie sie zaszyłem :F
<sysek> czesc Thorbjorn :)
<nn52> o/
<sysek> czesc nn52 :)
<nn52> mint mi całkiem padł.. mam ubu 11.10 na czysto
<nn52> ale zapomniałam o jednym... że na mint miałam szyfrowany katalog i teraz nie mogę się dostać do katalogu starego konta ;F
<sysek> a mowilem
<nn52> Kurde, widze że Unity dalej nie dopracowane ,ale działa lepiej ;)
<sysek> e tam
<sysek> marudisz
<nn52> chodzi o minimalizowanie do zasobnika
<nn52> jak minimalizuje to niema ikonki programu, ale program dziala w tle
<nn52> a Kadu i pidgina nie da się zmaksymalizować
<nn52> skype jedynie poprawnie działa
<Wizard> nn52, to już wina kadu i pidgina
<Wizard> wyłącz ikonkę zasobnika w pidginie
<nn52> to niech to poprawiają
<Wizard> to zgłoś
<sysek> ano
<nn52> za dużo roboty- trza się wiecznie rejestrować
<Wizard> ale oni powiedzą, że mają w dupie unity i ew. będą dorabiać libnotify pod gnome3
<nn52> Wizard, ew. powiedzą że to nie bug... xD
<nn52> jdownloader tako sobie .. o..., transmisions... też porażka.. :F
<nn52> zastanwaim sie czy zaznaczyc backport w repo :F
<Wizard> a które masz ubuntu?
<sysek> 11.10
<nn52> 11.10! ha!
<sysek> backporty sa dobre przy LTS
<sysek> czy debianie stable
<nn52> a tak to nie dobre? :D
<sysek> przeciez masz aktualne oprogramowanie
<sysek> wiec po co CI backporty ?
<nn52> :P a tak se.. .:F aa co to proposed
<nn52> oneiric-proposed
<sysek> pewnie jak nazwa wskazuje
<sysek> propozycje
<nn52> ja wiem, ale proponuje dobrze, czy źle? ;P
<sysek> nn52: raczej to sa smieci
<nn52> działa kouś gg w empathy?
<sysek> :o
<sysek> ktos uzywa gg ?
 * karoles . 
<karoles> znaczy uzywa
<karoles> ale w ekg
<TheNumb> pidgin!
<sysek> nie no serio ?
<sysek> pogral bym w jakiegos rpg przez www :/
<Thorbjorn>  /query TheNumb
<Thorbjorn> mumble xD
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: :*
<nn52> TheNumb, pidgin robi w kulki w Unity ;F
<|B|enedyktXVI> siamanko sysek
<nn52> ludki jak odszyftować 2gi katalog 2giego użydkownika?
<nn52> są 2 pliki w środku " Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt "
<Skrzyp> Nie da się :)
<nn52> Skrzyp, nie wk..aj mnie ;>
<nn52> tam mam troche ważne dane... m. in. do pracy ;F
<Skrzyp> Jakby tam były tylko dwa pliki, toby Cię to tak nie wk...wiało
<nn52> nei nie ..... 2 są widoczne
<Skrzyp> Bo po to jest szyfrowane, żeby nikt się nie dostał :)
<nn52> w katalogu /home/nana
<nn52> to powiedz jak odszyfrować.... o ile np. znam hasło którym zostało zaszyfrowane
<Skrzyp> Zaloguj się na tego użytkownika
<Skrzyp> I wyświetl ten plik .desktop
<Skrzyp> Tam jest rozpisane, co on robi, to sobie dojdziesz
<nn52> oczywiście z konsoli zalogować się
<Skrzyp> Nie, kurde, z budyniu
<nn52> http://wklej.to/tnfXd ten błąd miał się wyświetlić
<nn52> ?
<nn52> Skrzyp, http://wklej.to/5smdA to już lipa nie ???
<tajwanuser> cze
<nn52> cześć tajwanuser
 * BlessJah skończył Makefile do generowania Makefile'i
 * mglb woli cmake
<BlessJah> mglb: czym to się różni?
<BlessJah> nie chce mi się na razie uczyć nowości, każą mi i tak na ms visual pisać
<mglb> jak dla mnie skladnia latwiejsza do ogarniecia, i poza makefile moze generowac tez pliki projektow m.in. visual studio i kilku innych
<sovtware> nawet kto by pomyślał :-) ze XFCE XUbuntu jest tak dobrze dopracowane aż miło aby tak dalej lepiej chodzi jak ta Unity co mnie już na to brało
<sovtware> mam tez na płytce KDE lecz nie mam zaufania do tego pulpitu a potrzebuję alsa-mixer a to tylko ma XFCE
<Thorbjorn> sovtware: toć sobie możesz zainstalować gdzie chcesz
<BlessJah> mglb: trzeba było od razu, że cmake to od cross platform
<sovtware> Thorbjorn tak wiem lecz jeszcze za bardzo się na tym nie znam muszę trochu poczytać
<sovtware> a nie chciałbym czymś systemu zepsuć
<sovtware> a widzę ze XFCE jest ładnie dopracowane graficznie i nie tylko
<sovtware> miłego popołudnia Wszystkim
<bastetmilo> cześć
<ntat> witaj
<Monter> siem
<Monter> siema*
<Wizard> cześć Monter
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> co się działo jak mnie nie było?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> Nic, zupełnie nic.
<Dreadlish> nic
<qermit> o/
<Dreadlish> no cześć kermit
<bastetmilo> oj coś ściemniacie ;)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jak tam wieszco?
<Dreadlish> znowu ciemne interesy robią
<Wizard> Skrzyp, nie mam czasu
<Wizard> mam egzamin jutro
<Wizard> dlatego oglądam skoki
<Wizard> przepraszam - "skoki"
<Skrzyp> Chyba podskoki.
<bastetmilo> jakie skoki?
<karoles> Małysza sobie nagrał
<karoles> i oglada
<Wizard> mś w lotach
<BlessJah> Wizard: egzamin?
<bastetmilo> Ej, ja myslałam że odkąd Małysza nie ma, to juz nikt nie oglada skoków
<Wizard> już kiedyś oglądałem, jak nie było Małysza
<Wizard> potem oglądałem jak był
<Wizard> potem wszyscy zaczęli oglądać
<Wizard> Małysz przestał skakać - dalej oglądam
<BlessJah> Wizard: oglądałeś skoki zanim to stalo się modne oO
 * Skrzyp lepiej skacze w DSJ2
<bastetmilo> Wole łyżwiarstwo figurowe
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak, a co?
<bastetmilo> ale nie chce mi sie szukac na kanałach sportowych
<Wizard> oglądam od dziecka
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> ha. A ja dziś byłam na prawdziwej rozmowie o pracę ;)
<bastetmilo> ale nie sądzę, żebym dostała tę posadę, więc BlessJah nie musi się martwić, że wpadnie na mnie w tramwaju ;)
<bastetmilo> to na razie o/
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Czy rozmiar "persistent file" wygenerowany przez usb creatora ma znaczący wpływ na responsywność takiego ubuntu z pendrive'a?
<CXIV> Mam 20 mb/s odczyt zapis
<Dreadlish> nie
<CXIV> Bo nie wiem jak wygląda zapis danych do takiego pliku
<looonger> witam
<looonger> ktoś z was ma laptopa od hp?
 * karoles 
<karoles> g5000
<looonger> ja mam g62 i dziwnie sie zachowuje
<karoles> aha ...
<looonger> niedawno nie działały niektóre kombinacje klawiszowe
<looonger> a po 2 tygodniach samo sie naprawiło
<karoles> a same klawisze dzialaly? Moze po prostu masz poluzowana taśme od klawiatury?
<looonger> działały
<karoles> ;S
<looonger> dzisiaj włączyłem i wszystko działa, ale przez ok 2 tygodnie przy wlaczaniu zachowywak sie tak jakby caly czas był wciśnięłty f1 i  pokazywało się system information
<looonger> sorry za literówki
<looonger> z system information mozna bylo wyjsc wciskając esc i od razu pojawial się grub, nie mozna było ustawic opcji bootowania ani wejsc w ustawienia bios
<karoles> looonger: no ale w systemie wszystko OK?
<karoles> IMAO to to hardłerowe jest
<looonger> karoles: teraz tak
<looonger> karoles: ale ciekaw jestem co to było jakby się kiedyś powtórzyło
<looonger> układ klawiatury był ok, bo obok Linuksa na laptopie jest windows
<karoles> ;s a na linuksie tez dzialalo jak wcisniety f1?
<looonger> poza tym problem pojawiał się przed uruchomieniem gruba, rzekomo wsicniety f1 blokowal mozliwosc wejscia do bios
<mglb> looonger: wiec f1 byl wcisniety sprzetowo
<looonger> w obu systemach po wcisnieciu f1 nic sie nie działo
<looonger> a najczesciej w programach pod tym klawiszem jest pomoc
<mglb> ja na hp jedyne co to mialem pod Xami klawiature numeryczna na normalnej (jak w laptopach bez numerycznej), tyle ze tam numeryczna byla
<looonger> mlgb: sprzętowo?
<looonger> mglb: sorry
<mglb> looonger: no skoro juz bios to wykrywal
<looonger> był wciśnięty mimo, że go nie wciskałem
<looonger> ale klawisz nie wyglądał na uszkodzony, kilka razy go wyjmowałem
<looonger> natomiast w systemie w ogóle nie działał, razem z kilkoma skrótami klawiszowymi
<looonger> teraz te skróty działają np. ę, ć - tych dwoch liter nie dało się napisać, mimo, że e ,c działały - inne polskie znaki np. ą,ó, ś też działąły
<looonger> ok, w sumie nie ma problemu wszystko działa, staram się tylko dociec możliwego źródła problemu na wszekli wypadek
<karoles> masz go na gwarancji?
<looonger> właśnie już nie
<karoles> no to wyjmij klawiature, przeczysc dokladnie
<looonger> karoles: chyba zbyt mało znam się na laptopach by to zrobic samemu
<karoles> idz po srubokrety
<karoles> wyjmij baterie
<karoles> odlacz od zasilania
<karoles> odlacz srubki
<karoles> potem w klawiszach na gorze podwazasz
<looonger> karoles: tak naprawde probowalem w zeszlym tygodniu ;)
<karoles> wyjmujesz plastik miedzy klawiatura a LCD
<karoles> i?
<looonger> karoles: wyjąłem baterie i odkrecilem kilkanascie śrubek
<karoles> no ale czy ten plastik podwazyles
<looonger> znalazłem jakis tutorial na youtube, i niby tez dla g62 ale troche inaczej wygladal, spanikowałem że coś zepsuję
<looonger> i nic nie podważyłem
<karoles> bo podwazasz potem wyjmujesz
<karoles> w g5xxx tak jest
<karoles> ;S.
<karoles> jezeli nie czujesz sie na silach mozesz zaplacic nastepnym razem 50zł :P.
<looonger> nigdy nie rozkręcałem laptopa
<looonger> a w ogóle jaką masz karte graficzną? mój strasznie sie przegrzewa z wolnymi sterami ati
<karoles> :/ Jakby Twoi rodzice tak myśleli byś nie istniał
<looonger> dlatego używam fglrx
<karoles> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<karoles> a ja postawilem debiana i nie chce mi sie nic instalowac ;S
<looonger> ja mam archa tak w ogóle
<looonger> w archu nie ma catalyst w repozytoriach
<karoles> Ja wyszedłem z zalozenia ze filmow w HD nie ogladam, w gry nie gram nie potrzebuje nawet instalowac ;x
<looonger> mozna tylko z nieoficjalnych zainstalowac i to tego trzeba downgradować xorg bo z najnowszym pojawiają się błędy
<looonger> wczesniej na dellu mialem tez karte intela i nie było takich problemów
<krisss117> cześć, mam problem, po restarcie kompa nie ładują mi się sterowniki od wifi
<karoles> krisss117: ifconfig wlan0 down/up
<krisss117> korzystałem z wl, a teraz zmieniam na b43
<karoles> aaaa
<krisss117> i po restarcie mie wykrywa mi wifi
<krisss117> dopiero jak wpisze modprobe b43 to mi rusza
<karoles> to dodaj modprobe b43 do autostartu ;S
<krisss117> w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krisss117> mam tylko blacklist wl
<krisss117> a nie ma na to innego sposobu ?
<looonger> blacklist to chyba moduly ktore maja sie nie ładować
<looonger> nie mam ubuntu, nie pomogę
<karoles> catkaroles@szatan:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<karoles> # This file lists modules which will not be loaded as the result of
<karoles> ale to i tak nei ma znaczenia bo b43 uzywasz.
<krisss117> yhm
<krisss117> jakiś pomysł ?
<krisss117> wl dziala
<krisss117> b43 nie laduje sie z automatu
<karoles> aa
<karoles> robilem to, ale nie pamietma gdzie plik jest czekaj przegladam bash_history
<krisss117> mistrzu bede wdzieczny :)
<looonger> krisss117: na forum piszą bys dal "echo b43 >> /etc/modules" jako root
<krisss117> dziękuję, robię restart i sprawdzam czy się załaduje
<krisss117> ogromne dzięki :)
<krisss117> pozdrawiam, i miłego wieczoru ;)
<karoles> załaduje
<karoles> o, /etc/modules. :}
<karoles> wlsnie tego szuakelm
<krisss117> działą, dzięki
<krisss117> działa
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> uczylem sie hardo perla
<mglb> i jak efekty?
<buharin> kilka dni nie mialem czasu i teraz widze ze pozapomnialem kupe rzeczy : (
<buharin> dopiero jak zerkne w kod to przypomne
<mglb> uczyles sie czytajac czy piszac kod? :>
<buharin> mglb, robilem cwiczonka
<buharin> z ksiazki
<mglb> bu :( szukam czegos dobrego online
<buharin> a tam duzo szczegolow jest
<buharin> mglb, fajny jezyk ale duzo pamietac trzeba
<mglb> bede go uzywal prywatnie poki co wiec cheatsheet to nie problem ;)
<buharin> $' $` << ze to cos znaczy to jzu byl horrow
<buharin> horror
<buharin> jednak brak klamer w kodzie to bluznierstwo troche
<karoles> Can you translate for me what they said about polish hooligans <- dobrze zbudowane zdanie?
<BlessJah> karoles: jeśli gość zrozumiał co chcesz - tak
<karoles> a gramatycznie?
<BlessJah> wyglada ok
<BlessJah> buharin: python nie ma klamer
<foreste> czesc
<Skrzyp> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-25
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<dawid> siema
<dawid> jest ktoś tutaj
<dawid> wiecie jak rozwiazać problem z łączeniem PODCZAS ROZMOWY w skype
<karoles> Jaki problem?
<dawid> póki nie gadam to jest ok ale jak dzwonie to po chwili mam status Łączenie(jak przy logowaniu)
<dawid> dopiero przy rozmowie GŁOSOWEJ ale nie czat
<karoles> ;S
<karoles> dziwne
<karoles> ale teraz Ci nie pomoge bo usze isc
<karoles> ~popoludniu bede
<karoles> ale juz ktos pewnie mial ten problem
<karoles> i Ci pomoze :}
<dawid> a jest ktoś jeszcze tu
<karoles> jest, ale jest soobta i tranek
<karoles> daj ludziom spac
<karoles> :**
<dawid> o 9 spać????????
<dawid> elo
<dawid> wyspani
<dawid> ?
<Wizard> zdałem! \o/
<TheNumb> Czarodziej.
<Wizard> czego tam, TheNumb?
<TheNumb> Dziwne by było gdyby czarodziej nie zdał ;]
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> TheNumb, to było chyba 6 podejście ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: z czego egz?
<Wizard> z metod numerycznych
<EsmD> yo
<Wizard> cześć EsmD
<BlessJah> `seen simonnam
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: simonnam was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 1 day, 17 hours, 55 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <simonnam> Wakec: zależy jak jest skonfigurowany
<drathir> witam...
<buharin> Wilczek, ping
<buharin> Wilczek, ping
<buharin> m477, ping
<buharin> m477, ping
<drathir> zastalem jakiegos maniaka gier tudziez kart graficznych?
<BlessJah> try #windows
<drathir> BlessJah: no wlasnie nie... chodzi o wsparcie ati vs nvidia jak to teraz wyglada w co lepiej sie wpakowac...
<BlessJah> o nowych ati wiele złego słyszałem
<BlessJah> czy tam dobrego
<BlessJah> w każdym razie dużo słyszałem
<BlessJah> drathir: nvidie dają rade na zamkniętych sterownikach, nouveau też, tyle że 3D słabo już
<drathir> czto takie nie do konca nowe HD3200 vs gf 8200
<drathir> to*
<drathir> zintegrowane uklady...
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> mam nvidie i jestem zadowolony
<BlessJah> poszukaj po forach problemów z obiema
<ntat> mglb, jesteś?
<ntat> mglb, udało mi się odpalić espeak'a z poziomu php. Oprócz tego, że mówi w czasie rzeczywistym, to od razu tworzy plik .wav:)
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Skrzyp> Happy.
<buharin> wiecie moze czy jest jeszcze taki jezyk jak C/C++ znaczy bez wirtualnej maszyny i interpretera
<buharin> bez dodatków
<Skrzyp> Go.
<Skrzyp> C#
<buharin> C# to wirtualna maszyna
<buharin> :S
<buharin> jak Java
<Skrzyp> Albo najlepiej Lisp, do cholery!
<DaZ> c♯ nupku
<DaZ> >:
<kklimonda> C# to język ;/
<buharin> kklimonda, w skrocie powiedzialem
<buharin> ze sie nie nadaje
<DaZ> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiled_language sobie coś znajdz
<DaZ> najlepiej delfi
<kklimonda> buharin: jest masa takich języków, pytanie po co
<kklimonda> tz. jest C i C++
<DaZ> chociaz dziwne, ze tam java jest :x
<kklimonda> więc po co kombinować
<buharin> :O
<buharin> bo C/C++ nie jest rendi
<buharin> trendi
<kklimonda> żadne języki kompilowane do assemblera już nie są
<kklimonda> ew. jak to by nazwać
<kklimonda> o wiem, Go
<kklimonda> go nie ma chyba interpretera, i nie działa pod żadnym VM
<buharin> Go ma kompilator do assemblera?
<kklimonda> spełnia oba wymagania
<kklimonda> D
<kklimonda> też się kompiluje
<kklimonda> tylko po co
<kklimonda> co ci przeszkadza w językach działających na VM?
<buharin> kklimonda, nie mi mojemu profesorowi
<buharin> mowi ze wolne i nie wolno nam pisac w tym
<Skrzyp> Bo mulą niemiłosiernie?
<kklimonda> buharin: zmień uczelnię
<kklimonda> ew. przedmiot
<kklimonda> chyba, że przedmiot ma w nazwie mikrokontroler ;)
<buharin> kklimonda, nie algorytmy programujemy
<buharin> :P
<kklimonda> jak algorytmy to tylko pascal
<kklimonda> ;)
<DaZ> pajtun
<DaZ> >:
<buharin> pajtun to bluznierstwo
<kklimonda> jeżeli jego profesor uważa, że języki z vm są wolne to by dostał zawału po zobaczeniu pythona ;)
<buharin> : D
<buharin> czemu?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jakiś tam kompiler pythona do C jest
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tylko subsetu pythona
<BlessJah> nie wiem, tylko o zaciemnianie mi chodzi
<kklimonda> buharin: bo jest jeszcze wolniejszy od takiej Javy "w algorytmach
<buharin> kklimonda, kurde nie nauczylem sie porzadnie C
<buharin> i teraz mam w tym pisac
<buharin> kklimonda, a wiesz ja pisalem algo w javie
<buharin> i tez wolne : /
<buharin> nawet heurystyczne
<kklimonda> buharin: pech, było się uczyć a nie pić ;)
<DaZ> e tam, pypy jest faster than c <:
<buharin> nigdy nie moglem pojac o co chodzi ze wskaznikiem
<buharin> i wstawkami preprocesora
<kklimonda> DaZ: jak się weźmie odpowiednie liczby to udowodnisz, że każdy język jest szybszy od innego
<buharin> a przeciazenia juz nie wspominam
<BlessJah> "statystycznie rzecz biorąc"
<kklimonda> buharin: jak nie jesteś w stanie zrozumieć wskaźników to zmień kierunek
<kklimonda> sieci może
<DaZ> wszystko psujesz.
<buharin> kklimonda, pozno juz :P
<kklimonda> albo stosunki europejskie - to ponoć na topie ostatnio
<m477_> a ci znowu
<buharin> kklimonda, w javie nie ma wskaznikow
<BlessJah> są :D
<BlessJah> wszędzie są
<buharin> BlessJah, niby gdzie?
<BlessJah> buharin: ukryte, żeby ludzie sobie krzywdy nie zrobili
<kklimonda> buharin: bez zrozumienia wskaźników nigdy nie zostaniesz dobrym deweloperem
<buharin> kklimonda, : (
<kklimonda> buharin: pewnie, w Javie będziesz w stanie pisać - ale ten język był projektowany tak by każdy mógł w nim pisać
<buharin> kklimonda, no racja
<BlessJah> php też da radę
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tzn. każdy może napisać w php stronę
<BlessJah> i zarobic na tym pieniadze
<kklimonda> ale ten język wymaga lat doświadczenia i żelaznych zasad by pisać coś większego i to utrzymywać
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no - szczególnie dobrze zarabia się poprawiając po programistach php ;)
<BlessJah> nie ukrywajmy - wszystkie facebooki twittery i nasze klasy juz wymyslono
<kklimonda> znajomy dostaje za to jakieś absurdalne pieniądze
<kklimonda> BlessJah: i tak i nie
<buharin> kklimonda, a jest gdzies wytlumaczone jak dziala wskaznik na przykladzie assemblera?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: *do czasu aż przyjdzie ktoś, kto o tym nie wie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie no - po prostu większość projektów nie kończy się z momentem wydania wersji 1.0
<DaZ> a na przykładzie c ci nie wystarczy? ;f
<kklimonda> potem trzeba zawsze coś poprawić, coś dodać
<BlessJah> po części rozumiem te absurdalne pieniądze
<BlessJah> poprawianie kodu po kimś nie jest przyjemne
<kklimonda> w php po prostu łatwo napisać coś czego potem się nie da zrozumieć
<buharin> DaZ, :P
<BlessJah> (wiem, bo wczoraj zacząłem poprawiać swój kod sprzed tygodnia)
<DaZ> kklimonda:  i o to własnie chodzi <:
<kklimonda> bez rozgraniczenia między logiką a prezentacją etc.
<kklimonda> DaZ: nie no - pewnie, stajesz się niezastąpiony.. a potem idziesz sobie, i firma musi wynająć konsultanta za grubą kasę by im coś dodał ;)
<DaZ> dokładnie.
<BlessJah> a to źle?
<BlessJah> biznes się kręci
<BlessJah> pierwszy dev ma zapewnioną posadę
<kklimonda> sprawa smaku
<BlessJah> konsultanta można zmienić, więc od razu bierze większa kasę
<kklimonda> jak coś robisz to powinieneś robić to dobrze
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jeśli robisz to zbyt dobrze, to prędzej cię wywalą niż dadzą podwyżkę
<BlessJah> :]
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bardzo dobrze, chciałbyś pracować w takiej firmie?
<BlessJah> w której prędzej wywalą niż dadzą podwyżkę?
<BlessJah> wolałbym od początku robić dobrze i być docenionym
<kklimonda> lol, skompilowany clang w trybie Debug+Asserts ma 450MB
<kklimonda> linkował się chyba z godzinę, zużywają 2GB ramu i 1GB swapa..
<kklimonda> ech, czas zbudować normalną wersję, może będzie szybciej
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jaki jest clangowski odpowiednik g++ -Wall -Wextra -pedantic -ggdb --std=c++98 plik.cpp?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: clang przyjmuje praktycznie takie same flagi co gcc
<kklimonda> pedantic chyba nie ma
<kklimonda> ale nie jestem pewien, nie mam pod ręką manuala
<BlessJah> jest pedantic
<kklimonda> i czemu nie --std=c++11 ;)
<BlessJah> bo ma się na visual express kompilować
<kklimonda> a to jakiś problem?
<kklimonda> clang i tak będzie wspierał c++11
<BlessJah> ma być visual i już
<kklimonda> to po co ci clang?
<BlessJah> bo kodzę pod linuksem, a potem tylko sprawdzam czy się kompiluje i dodaję system("pause"); na końcu
<kklimonda> visual też spory subset C++11 wspiera swoją drogą
<BlessJah> VAL nie wspiera
<kklimonda> szkoda nie skorzystać chociażby z auto
<kklimonda> val?
<BlessJah> variable length array
<kklimonda> hmm, to nie jest część C++11
<kklimonda> to w ogóle nie jest C++ afair
<BlessJah> C++98?
<kklimonda> tylko część C90 czy C99
<BlessJah> C99
<BlessJah> kklimonda: btw, w czasie 1,5h wykłady możliwe jest zrobienie pól, metod, konstruktórów, destruktorów, public, private, podstaw dziedziczenia, klas zaprzyjaźnionych i przeciążania operatorów?
<BlessJah> ofc mowa o publice, która wcześniej miała strukturalne programowanie a to i tak w ograniczonym zakresie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak - na studiach trzeba się uczyć samemu
<BlessJah> ja to wiem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: możliwe jest omówienie każdej z tych rzeczy w czasie wykładu na zasadzie "to jest to, służy do tego, przeczytajcie więcej"
<BlessJah> ale moim zdaniem to dużo za dużo do samodzielnego opanowania w tydzień (zresztą wykład prowadzony beznadziejnie, a na egzaminie trzeba na wyrywki znać klasę która przewija się w slajdach o początku)
<BlessJah> u nas nawet tego nie było
<kklimonda> BlessJah: witamy na Polskich uczelniach
<kklimonda> to ci pomoże zrozumieć czemu żadna Polska politechnika czy uniwersytet nie liczą się na świecie
<BlessJah> podstawy programowania (strukturalnie C/C++) prowadził świetny gość
<BlessJah> osoby nie programujące wcześniej były w stanie zrozumieć
<BlessJah> a osoby, które to już znały, nudziłyby się tak czy siak
<kklimonda> zawsze jest szansa, że znajdzie się ktoś kto potrafi świetnie wytłumaczyć i prowadzić wykłady
<kklimonda> ale ogólna zasada jest taka (szczególnie na publicznych uczelniach), że studenci są złem koniecznym
<BlessJah> wszyscy mówią, że student jest złem koniecznym, zaczynam się bać, że to prawda
<kklimonda> BlessJah: w polsce studia stanęły na głowie - każdy idzie po prostu po papier
<BlessJah> ja nie idę
<kklimonda> zresztą u nas cała edukacja stoi na głowie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no to jesteś w mniejszości
<kklimonda> co się chwali
<BlessJah> wystarczy mi, żeby ktoś mi pokazał to, to i tamto, i powiedział gdzie mogę więcej poczytać
<BlessJah> nie łudzę się, że większość będzie jak gość od PP
<Wilczek> buharin: Lost :P
<BlessJah> error: undefined reference to 'operator new(unsigned long)'
<BlessJah> chyba nie umie zlinkować się z jakimiś libkami, bo nie tylko new, ale i operatory >> wysypują
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Skrzyp> `help
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Skrzyp> `list-plugins
<Skrzyp> A niech spada
<Dreadlish> prześliniak
<foreste> czesc
<dawid> jest tu ktoś
<dawid> ?
<BlessJah> dawid: komenda /names pokaże ci kto tutaj jest
<BlessJah> a jak masz nowomodny graficzny klient z emotoikonkami i resztą syfu, to po prawej masz pewnie listę nicków
<dawid> no mam xchatirc
<dawid> i lista 2jest
<BlessJah> 1914 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-pl: Total of 90 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 1 voices, 88 normal]
<dawid> ale nie za bardzo ją rozumiem
<BlessJah> 90 jest
<dawid> no ale dostępnych?
<dawid> na ubuntu?
<BlessJah> tutaj nie ma statusów
<BlessJah> jedynie away można wystawić
<dawid> ale do rzeczy: mam problem z dźwiękiem
<dawid> alse próbuje ustawić i pulse też żeby w końcu był głośno mikrofon
<dawid> już wszystkich ustawien próbowałem ale jest albo za cicho albo tylko szumy
<dawid> ale częściej szumy z dźwiękiem
<dawid> znaczy szumy i bardzo cichy mój głos
<TheNumb> dawid: może masz spieprzony mikrofon ;D
<dawid> a jak dzwonie do echotesta na skype to przerywa nawet jej dźwięk i status mój łączenie
<dawid> status tylko podczas rozmowy zmienia sie na łączenie
<dawid> czy tam logowanie na 1 wychodzi
<dawid> nie bo na windzie na innym kompie z tymi słuchwakami z mic działało wsio normalnie
<dawid> więc to nie wina mikrofonu
<dawid> aha mam 2 wejścia na mic (z tyłu i zprzoduu i na 2 to samo)
<dawid> pomoże ktoś bo sie już za długo męcze
<dawid> ???
<dawid> plisss
<sysek> zief
<BlessJah> o lol, wyłączyłem autopowtarzanie
<buharin> skad mozna pobrac macierz incydencji dla jakiegos grafu
<nn52> siema
<tajwanuser> cze
<nn52> zgadnij co odwaliłam :D
<tajwanuser> ja?:>
<nn52> ja...
<nn52> jak myślisz, co odwaliłam z Ubuntu
<tajwanuser> dalas rm -rf?
<DaZ> kobiety tu macie
<DaZ> !!1
<tajwanuser> DaZ: w internecie nigdy nic nie wiadomo
<tajwanuser> ;)
<DaZ> to na tyle oczywiste, że nawet nie pisze <:
<tajwanuser> nn52: to co takiego zrobilas?
<nn52> nie! :D zrobiłam downgrade z 11.10 do 10.04.4 :F
<tajwanuser> e... brawo
<tajwanuser> :D
<nn52> lucid lynx hehe ;d
<nn52> tylko brakuje mi lightdm
<DaZ> po co >:
<nn52> przyzwyczajenie
<DaZ> po co downgrade >:
<nn52> z sesją gościa..
<nn52> Unity ssie, a ja wole natywne gnome 2, a nie jakiś fork gnoma 3 lub mate
<tajwanuser> (nn52 jest masochistka) ;)
<nn52> zresztą będę się przesiadać tylko na LTS'y
<tajwanuser> jak mi sie skonczy supportn a 11.04 to zainstaluje normalnie debca+gnome2
<nn52> tajwanuser, xfce jest ładne
<tajwanuser> chyba troche ubogie
<jacekowski> nudno
<nn52> 11.04 ma jeszcze gnome2?
<nn52> myślałam że 10.04 ma ostatnie gnome2 :FD
<tajwanuser> 11.04 ma 2 srodowiska
<tajwanuser> co do nowszych to nie wiem
<nn52> jakie ma?
<tajwanuser> unity + gnome2
<nn52> i tak posiedze na 10.4.4 ;F
<nn52> z LTS do LTS
<nn52> gnome dało dupe z tym gnome3....
<tajwanuser> ano
<tajwanuser> jesli 2 bedzie dalej rozwijana to fajnie, jesli nie to trzeba bedzie sie rozejrzec za czyms innym
<nn52> ano
<tajwanuser> albo przesiadka na windows
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> w 7 jest aero?
<DaZ> a co niby innego :f
<nn52> kurna... dźwięku nie mam teraz... ale fail..
<tajwanuser> :D
<nn52> dobra mam.... jako admin nie byłam w grupie "audio" -.-
<nn52> i alse trzabyło zrestartować ;F
<tajwanuser> juz mialem pisac, ze dalbym Ci linka do fajnej piosenki :P
<nn52> dfaj
<nn52> daj
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwTd6H-_05Q :P
<nn52> jakaś grecka?
<tajwanuser> na to wyglada
<tajwanuser> ale nie mam pojecia o czym
<tajwanuser> jest dobra na dzwonek do tel. :P
<nn52> xP
<sysek> (:
<sysek> i believe in mac
<Dreadlish> noł.
<sysek> yep
<nn52> Mac??, mam maca na lapie... fajnie się sprawuje ;F
<Skrzyp> OSx86?
<Skrzyp> :)
<nn52> nie, orginalna kopia :P, mój sprzęt zgony z makiem :P
<nn52> w każdym calu ;F
<Dreadlish> makbuga masz?
<nn52> procesor grafa dźwiękówką pasuje :P
<Dreadlish> no to to nie jest oryginalna kopia
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> bo makzbug ma jeszcze coś takiego jak efi
<Dreadlish> smsc
<Dreadlish> itd.
<nn52> aa to może jakąś przeróbkę mam :P
<Dreadlish> tzn. smc
<Dreadlish> nie smsc
<nn52> bez Efi smc
<Dreadlish> coś mi sie powalił
<nn52> efi wiem co to za szrot, a co to smc?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> takie, coś czego nie masz
<ntat> To mi przypomina The Bill'a
<ntat> Pamiętacie taki zespół?
<nn52> a co to robi?
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Potrzebuje pomocy przy educji inittab
<CXIV> edycji -_-
<DaZ> jakije znowu pomocy :x
<CXIV> Nie moge wylaczyc autologowania przez admins-user
<CXIV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856964/
<CXIV> Tak mam w inittabie
<CXIV> A jak zamienie na respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1,(2,3,4,...) to wtedy nie wlacza mi sie okno logowania
<CXIV> Wiec moje pytanie jest takie : Jak wylaczyc autologowanie? :D
<CXIV> ....
<Dreadlish> CXIV: zainwestować w jakieś getty
<Dreadlish> 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<Dreadlish> tak mam u mnie
<Dreadlish> 2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<Dreadlish> reszta jest podobna jak druga linijka
<Dreadlish> tylko zmienia się pierwsza dwójka i ostatnia dwójka
<CXIV> Dreadlish Tak zrobilem
<Dreadlish> a masz /bin/getty?
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> /sbin/getty
<Dreadlish> CXIV: ^
<CXIV> Mam
<Dreadlish> i nic ci się nie pokazuje jak tak zamienisz linijki?
<CXIV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856975/
<CXIV> Tak zedytowalem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> i nic nie bangla tak?
<CXIV> Wlaczaja sie Xksy i freeze
<Dreadlish> to zedytuj tak
<BlessJah> o
<Dreadlish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856977/
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: cześć bidżej
<BlessJah> robert siemionka chce mi dać pieniadze
<Dreadlish> to niech mi da
<Dreadlish> tak ze 5 stów
<CXIV> OK
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: http://robertsiemionka.com/otwarciegrupy/
<BlessJah> jakby co, to mów że jesteś kumplem tadeusza stępkowskiego
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi sie
<BlessJah> tadzio powiedział robertowi, że jestem konkretną osobą, no i robert chce ze mną realizować ten projekt
<Dreadlish> CXIV: i jak?
<Skrzyp> nn52: EFI to taki syf, co wykopał świetnego OpenFirmware, a SMC to taki układzik tylko w Apple'ach, co je usypia i trzyma informacje o ich Applowości. W PCach się EFI podmienia przez Chameleona, a SMC przez FakeSMC.Kext. A, musisz sobie jeszcze zrobić fałszywy numer seryjny maszyny i model, żeby moc korzystać z iTunes i Appstore. W tym celu ściągnij sobie Chameleon Wizarda (sorki, Wizard), z forum osx86.org.pl. Jeszcze w informacjach o syste
<Dreadlish> ja pierdole
<Skrzyp> Ale jebłem -.-
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ale spam do mnie przyszedł :D
<foreste> kto ma last.fm ?
 * Dreadlish 
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: kurwa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: do ciebie też?
<CXIV_> Dreadlish Bez freeza ale wciaz sie autologuje.
<Dreadlish> ale on ryl cche dać :D
<Skrzyp> Modułów się nie da scrobblować :(
<Dreadlish> CXIV_: pomajstruj przy dmie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: da sie, tylko trzeba umieć
<BlessJah> mnie zaskoczyło, bo gmail to przepuścił
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> MARK AS SPAM FTW
<foreste> do sluchania last.fm w amaroku trza wykupic subkrycje ?
<Dreadlish> w polsce tak
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: że co?
<BlessJah> http://dawidsobkow.pl/dlaczego-jestes-glupszy-od-psa/
<TheNumb> A, do słuchania to tak
<BlessJah> muszę się oduczyć klikania w linki w wiadomościach, które przebiły się przez gmaila
<cxiv> 1:2345:respawn:/bin/login -f     - Co dodaje parametr f ?
<kklimonda> man login
<cxiv> Wiec co sie stanie jak go usune?
<BlessJah> cxiv: nie stanie sie to, co napisali w manie
<cxiv> BlessJah Ale wlaczy sie gdm czy jak?
<BlessJah> co ma piernik?
<cxiv> Nie wiem jak wylaczyc autologowanie
<cxiv> -_-
<Skrzyp> Przyznać się, który se pierdnął tak, że stodołę rozwaliło?
<kklimonda> cxiv: a jak włączyłeś?
<cxiv> Przez admins-user czy jakos tam
<cxiv> A teraz jest zablokowana ta opcja
<cxiv> users-admin
<kklimonda> cxiv: no to ją odblokuj
<cxiv> Jak?
<kklimonda> klikając na kłódkę w lewym górnym rogu
<cxiv> nawet z roota sie nie da
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ty
<BlessJah> co daje betclick jak ktos z polecenia sie rejestruje?
<kklimonda> tfu, prawym górnym rogu
<buharin> mozna wlaczyc dopelnianie nawiasow w vimie?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Skrzyp> emacsem przez sendmail
<Skrzyp> :DDDDD
<Dreadlish> /etc/vim/vimrc
<Dreadlish> tam szukaj
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nieśmieszne
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ichuj
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: weź go do porządku ok?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: was wszystkich trzeba tu porozsadzać
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: włącznie z tobą...
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to chyba oczywiste
<Dreadlish> chociaż i tak nie ma dużo takich kanałów, na których ktoś stale siedzi
<ntat> w vi chyba nie ma domykania nawiasów
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> tzn. w vi nie ma
<Dreadlish> w vimie jest
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba sobie włączyć
<Dreadlish> lub do vimrc dopisać
<ntat> vi/vim jest fajny, ostatnio się coraz bardzie w nim odnajduje:P
<CXIV> I po problemie
<CXIV> Wystarczylo dodac dodatkowy parametr noautologin do initrd
<CXIV> -_-
<mglb> ntat: z uprawnieniami pogrzebrales czy tak na sile przez sudo?
<ntat> mglb, ustawiłem opcję zapisu do pliku i poczytałem trochę error.log. Wyszło na to, że PHP nie ma uprawnień do zapisu pliku ani w /var/www ani tym bardziej na moim koncie;)
<ntat> Jedyne miejsce, które znalazłem, żeby zapisać wav to /tmp
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Tu już mogłem tylko tworzyć pliki wav z głosem ale nadal nie działał głos bezpośrednio  programu
<ntat> Poczytałem trochę, jak uruchamiać skrypty php na koncie użytkownika i to pomogło
<ntat> Mogę tworzyć pliki wav w public_html na swoim koncie i działa generowanie głosu "na żywo":)
<ntat> Ale pojawił się innym problem, espeak dziwnie wypowiada polskie znaki. Tzn. jakby czytał oddzielnie polskie znaki. Np. zdanie: "O co chcesz zapytać?" przeczyta: "O co chcesz zapytaci?";)
<BlessJah> ntat: nie ma idealnych silnikow
<BlessJah> ntat: sprawdz czy masz w repo milenę
<ntat> Sprawdzałem kodowanie - jest ok. Zapis do pliku mam zapisany za pomocą skryptu. Jak sam wywołam skrypt .sh, to normalnie zostanie to zdanie powiedziane ale, jak ten sam skrypt zostanie wywołany przez PHP, to tak dziwnie powie.
<ntat> BlessJah, nie w tym problem. Tak się dzieje tylko gdy skrypt zostanie wywołany z poziomu php
<BlessJah> skrypt w php wywolywany z poziomu jakiego usera?
<ntat> www-data
<ntat> Wydaje mi się, że jest problem z dostępem do plików espeak'a z regułami mowy
<BlessJah> ja bym stawiał na coś z zmiennymi
<BlessJah> chyba ze tworzyles jakies pliki nietypowo
<ntat> Normalnie espeak radzi sobie w mówieniem tych zdań. Niestety nie radzi sobie, gdy jest zmuszany do mowy z poziomu php
<BlessJah> ntat: napisz skrypt ktory odpali espeak w php
<BlessJah> i odpal go :)
<ntat> Stworzyłem skrypt basha a w nim umieściłem tylko: espeak -v pl -f tekst.txt -w mowa.wav dla zapisu do pliku i: espeak -v pl -f tekst.txt dla mowy na żywo:)
<BlessJah> stwórz skrypt php
<ntat> BlessJah, to już sprawdzaliśmy wczoraj z mglb
<ntat> nie działa
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> stworz skrypt, taki jak bashowy, tylko w php
<ntat> Żeby wywołać mowę z PHP
<BlessJah> i odpal go ./gadaj.php
<BlessJah> musi zadzialac
<ntat> tak się nie odpala skryptów php;]
<BlessJah> $ cat l.php ; ./l.php
<BlessJah> #!/usr/bin/env php
<BlessJah> <?php echo 'lol'; ?>
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> jak się nie odpala skryptow php???
<Skrzyp> (facepalm)
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: facepalm odnosnie mojej czy ntata wypowiedzi?
<Skrzyp> ntata
<ntat> BlessJah, tak samo skrzywdzona polszczyzna
<ntat> Nie ma znaczenia czy .php czy sh
<ntat> Jesli się uruchamia przez php to dziwnie wychodzi
<BlessJah> jak uruchamiasz espeak?
<Skrzyp> A właściwie (defun facepalm () (progn (format t "trol") (loop (format t "ol")))
<BlessJah> przez system czy jak to tam w php sie robilo?
<BlessJah> sproboj bash -l espeak
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ^
<ntat> BlessJah, z php się krzaczy z bezpośrednio ./powiedz.php jest ok, tak samo jak sh powiedz.sh;)
<ntat> coś z uprawnieniami jest nie tak
<ntat> zastanawiam się do jakiej grupy jeszcze dopisać www-data
<BlessJah> nie, ./powiedz.sh ma takie same prawa jak .sh
<BlessJah> a konkretnie: twoje prawa
<ntat> wcześniej dopisałem jeszcze do grupy audio i zaczął w ogóle coś gadać:)
<BlessJah> za to nie wiadomo jak sobie wywoluje subshella
<ntat> tzn do grupy audio dopisałem www-data
<ntat> BlessJah, chcesz usłyszeć, jak to wychodzi?:)
<ntat> Mogę wav'a przesłać:]
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy mam czym na komorce odtworzyc
<ntat> aa
<ntat> ;]
<BlessJah> e, wysylaj, na shellu na mp3 przerobie
<BlessJah> nie, mp3lame nie mam
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> kij z tym
<ntat> wav'a nie odtworzysz?:)
<BlessJah> wyslij, to sie przekonam
<ntat> no niby wysyłam
<BlessJah> a ftp nie masz?
<ntat> nie
<BlessJah> jakies dropboksy, ubuntu one, opera fileshare?
<ntat> dropboksa
<BlessJah> no
<Skrzyp> To się nazywa Opera Unite, tak bajdełej
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jeden z appsów ma coś z share w nazwie
<Skrzyp> A kij go
<BlessJah> pewien jestem tylko opera unite i fridge
<ntat> e dobra, nie wiem, jak w dropboxie udostępnić folder dla wszystkich. Mogę tylko dla użytkowników dropboxa
<BlessJah> powinienes miec specjalny katalog
<ntat> Kiedyś był ale od razu go wywaliłem, sądząc, że nigdy z niego nie będę korzystał;)
<ntat> Ogólnie, to espeak wywołany z PHP czyta oddzielnie polskie znaki, które są w tekście. Np. także, przeczyta dosłownie: "Ta zet z kropką ke" albo w czym mogę ci pomóc, "w czym mogę ci pomóce". Tam gdzie się pojawia polski znak to go rozdziela wyraz
<ntat> *także = tak zet z kropką e
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Reguły czytania polskich słów znajdują się w /usr/share/espeak-data/
<ntat> i chyba do nich nie ma dostępu
<Skrzyp> 2nd
<BlessJah> ntat: jak wywołujesz espeak z php?
<ntat> bo do /usr/bin/espeak musi mieć, skoro w ogóle coś czyta
<ntat> exec("sh /home/ntat/public_html/powiedz.sh");
<ntat> a w powiedz.sh jest to co wcześniej pisałem
<BlessJah> exec("bash -l sciezka/mow.sh") sproboj
<BlessJah> i?
<ntat> dokładnie tak samo
<BlessJah> ./mow.php z bash -l dokladnie tak samo?
<ntat> tak, tak samo
<BlessJah> to nie wiem
<Ozil> elo
<kklimonda> ntat: czemu piszesz skrypty shellowe w php? :/
<kklimonda> ntat: ogólnie nie ma sensu gdybać, lepiej jakieś logi zdobądź i zobacz co się dzieje
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-26
<ntat> Idę spać. Jutro do tego wrócę
<ntat> tymczasem
<ntat> :)
<ongzng> Cześć
<ongzng> Jest tu ktoś?
<DaZ> nie
<ongzng> Fajnie
<dweller> heh
<sysek> f:)
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> ktory program do pobierania plikow z http dobrze radzi sobie z urwanymi plikami?
<OkropNick> tajwanuser: z takiz z GUI np. Aria
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave JA!
<|B|enedyktXVI> Szatan ave Maria!
<Voldenet> co ja, nie byłem tutaj?
<Voldenet> Dziwne.
<Voldenet> Mógłbym przysiąc, że mam ten kanał w autojoinach
<Nerihsa> :O
<Voldenet> while($k=readdir($d))$folders[]=Array('n'=>$k,'p'=>$k=realpath($d)."/".$k,'t'=>is_file($k)?'f':(is_dir($k)?'d':'u'),'s'=>@filesize($k));
<Voldenet> jak ja kocham pehape
<sovtware> pozdrawiam Wszystkich i życzę miłej oraz spokojnej niedzieli
<Voldenet> dzięki i wzajemnie
<sovtware> Voldenet,  również dziękuję
<macer1> witam
<macer1> mam pewien problem :D tabele w mysql mi się ciągle crashują jak coś ich używa
<macer1> a zaczęło sie to jakies 10 min temu
<macer1> odpalałem 100 razy naprawianie tabeli ale ciągle sie crashują -.-
<macer1> co może być przyczyną takie stanu rzeczy :>?
<macer1> takiego*
<TheNumb> Voldenet: to wygląda jak perl a nie php ;-)
<Voldenet> macer1: przyczyną może być na przykład zepsuty dysk/ram :P
<macer1> już mi ostatnio wymieniali dysk w dedyku >.<
<macer1> bo sie roz...walil...
<Voldenet> TheNumb: nie
<macer1> dobra zrobilem serwer off tj www,bukkit itp wtedy naprawilem i odpalilem
<Voldenet> w perlu jest krócej
<macer1> i dziala
<macer1> :D
<Voldenet> TheNumb: w perlu wersja jest łatwiejsza w odczycie i krótsza
<Voldenet> push(@folders,{n=>$_,p=>abs_path($_),t=>(-f)?f:(-d)?d:u,s=>-s}) while readdir$d;
<Voldenet> znacznie prościej, nie?
<Voldenet> powyższe porównanie dobre dla prawdziwych tru perl hejters
<sovtware> http://www.warsow.net/ nie pójdzie na XUbuntu ? czy można jakoś ustawić ?
<Voldenet> a czemu nie pójdzie?
<Voldenet> jest wersja na linuchy ogólnie, więc na pewno pójdzie
<sovtware> Voldenet,  po instalacji uruchamia mi się ale mam ekran z napisem nie dostępna rozdzielczość i mam czarny pulpit a wszystkie sterowniki oraz aktualizacje mam
<sovtware> a na Unity mi szło
<Voldenet> to jest za duże, żebym to ściągał
<Voldenet> i prędkości tragiczne
<Voldenet> więc nie sprawdzę o co chodzi
<Voldenet> ale zagadałbym raczej do suppota/developerów warsowa z tym
<Voldenet> generalnie jak masz odpowiednie biblioteki i dobrze skonfigurowane iksy, to powinno śmigać
<sovtware> Voldenet,  rozumiem Cię no cóż szkoda  mieć nadzieję że chodz urban terror pójdzie :-) na pewno napisze i zrobię zdjęcie z tel. by było widoczne co jest
<sovtware> Voldenet,  no zobaczę jeszcze na ustawienia u Siebie itp:
<sovtware> wczoraj się męczyłem całą noc i wykasowałęm nie na moje nerwy
<EsmD> sovtware: to ze masz cos zainstalowane, np. sterowniki nie oznacza ze dzialaja dobrze :P znaczy chodzi mi o wersje itp itd
<Voldenet> no, najpewniej to coś z Xorg
<Voldenet> kocham xorga, on zawsze się psuje jak tylko jest okazja
<sovtware> EsmD,  no jeżeli chodzi o sterowniki graficzne to mam nividia najnowsze co mi znajduję samo
<EsmD> na niektorych kartach graficznych lepiej dzialaja sterowniki wlasnosciowe, od producenta, na niektorych otwarte sterowniki, nie wiem czemu
<Voldenet> EsmD: co?
<EsmD> sprawdzilem na swoich kartach graficznych z nvidii
<Voldenet> :o
<Voldenet> u mnie własnościowe działają lepiej
<EsmD> mialem gdzies 4 karty, i z ciekawosci sprawdzilem bo mialem tam jakies problemy, probowalem rozne sterowniki
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> Voldenet: u mnie gorzej ;D
<TheNumb> Voldenet: w grach oczywiście ;-)
<Voldenet> tylko na starszych kartach działają lepiej otwarte
<sovtware> :-)
<EsmD> no... ja mam starsze, gforce 3, 4 itp :D
<EsmD> ale wlasnosciowe mi na gforce 4 lepiej dzialalo
<EsmD> ale nie uzywalem unity tylko gnome_shell, to co imituje gnome 2.0
<sovtware> wieczorkiem Wam zdjęcia zrobię i pokażę Wam jak mi wyświetla warsow
<sovtware> może ktoś miał podobny problem z zebranych tutaj
<sovtware> ok do pózniej
<tajwanuser> cze
<EsmD> yo
<Voldenet> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tajwanuser> :>
<nn52> Hello! :D
<tajwanuser> cze :P
<tajwanuser> co dzisiaj popsulas?
<Spajder> witam :)
<Spajder> jest ktos w stanie mi doradzic
<Spajder> jakie distro bedzie najlepiej sie nadawalo do laptopa? z intel pentium dual core, 3gb ramu, radeonem hd 5470.
<nn52> Floppix
<nn52> ;D
<Spajder> bo nie wiem ktora wersje wybrac, a mysle nad ubuntu + kernele od ext73
<nn52> ubu sobie weź, lts lub najnowszą  z XFCE/LXDE
<nn52> jak tam kto woli
<Spajder> z lts' juz korzystalem kiedys i nie narzekalem
<Spajder> a te nowsze wersje podobno srednie sa, unity mi sie nie podoba.
<nn52> ja siedze na lts i nie narzekam ;F
<nn52> następnym lts będzie 12.04 ;F, po aktualizacji distra będzie trzeba XFCE grać...
<nn52> wgrać...*
<nn52> ew. Debian Squid
<Spajder> no, wiec chyba lts'a wybiore
<Spajder> debiana uzywam tylko na serwerach ;p
<Spajder> i niech tak zostanie ;d
<nn52> 10.04.4 to aktualne lts
<Spajder> 64bit czy 32?
<nn52> 32
<Spajder> ok
<nn52> 64 dobre jak masz 4gb+
<nn52> ramu
<nn52> ja mam 6gb ram , a i tak siedze na 32b + pae... :F, jakoś ... przwyczajenie z windows XP z tym 32b
<Spajder> aha
<Dreadlish> aff...
<Dreadlish> to po ci ci te 6gb?
<dweller> bo może
<dweller> ram jest tani jak barszcz ;f
<theemes> czesc
<nn52> http://www.pchub.com/uph/category/648/DDR3-RAM-1066MHz.html < dokładnie :)
<nn52> taniusie jak barszcz
<nn52> Cześć theemes
<nn52> http://interestingmart.com/index.php/products/pc/pc-accessories/computer-rams/corsair-cmxg2gx3m1a1333c9-ddr3-ram.html <  ja mam dokładnie te!! :)  3x2GB, trochu stare :) , ale są bdb , bunajmniej z tąd kupywałam.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/75pec8r> (at interestingmart.com)
<nn52> Ludki, padł mi router czy nie? , bo ja wpisuje 192.168.0.1  by wejść na stronę by zmienić przkierowanie portów to pokazuje że nie można się  połączyć.
<Dreadlish> odłącz zasilanie
<Dreadlish> wciśnij przycisk reset
<Dreadlish> i wciskając podłącz zasilanie
<Dreadlish> i czekaj
<karoles> >Odlacz zasinanie
<karoles> poczekaj 10sec
<karoles> i podlacz
<karoles> Dreadlish: reset przypadkiem nei resetuje ustawien?
<Dreadlish> resetuje
<ari-tczew> nn52: a nie 192.168.1.1 ?
<Dreadlish> a nie 192.126.2.1
<Dreadlish> a nie 192.168.3.1
<Dreadlish> a nie 192.168.4.1
<nn52> ari-tczew, mój działa na 192.168.0.1
<nn52> jedynie 3 miechy temy był nowy firmware wgrywany
<Dreadlish> for i in 1..254 do echo "a nie 192.168.$i.1" done
<ari-tczew> nn52: no i taka odpowiedź wystarczy, nie takie pajacowanie jak wyżej
<karoles> Dreadlish: to po co ma resetowac ? Jak moze odlaczyc/podlaczyc
<Dreadlish> karoles: przyjmuje, że to robiła =.=
<nn52> z/w ide zrobić jak Dread kazał i ide po igłe ;P
<nn52> aa! pomogło :)
<BlessJah> nmam -sn 0.0.0.0/0
<BlessJah> :]
<Dreadlish> phail
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~$ nmam -sn 0.0.0.0/0
<Dreadlish> bash: nmam: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> nmap
<BlessJah> ale na /0 nie rób
<BlessJah> bo cały internet zeskanuje
<nn52> co trasujecie?
<Dreadlish> mało hostów :D
<BlessJah> Ping Scan Timing: About 0.95% done
<BlessJah> lol
<nn52> w zasadzie, ciekawe dlaczego router nie listuje moje urządzenia ;F
<Dreadlish> bo nie umi
<BlessJah> godzinę się /16 skanuje...
<nn52> umi, udało mu się na ARP Binding  przypisałam parę IP
<jacekowski> bo to trzeba fpingiem robic
<jacekowski> fping robi to rownolegle
<nn52> kurna... bez jaj
<nn52> mac 00-XX-XX-XX-XX-88 w IP & MAC Binding ustawiam sztywno na 192.168.0.253. Rozłączam tablet ( ARM Binding jest włączony), podłączam urządzenie i nadal mam stary adres = .100 , zamiast .253
<jacekowski> poczekaj az dzierzawa wygasnie
<nn52> długo wygasa? :F
<BlessJah> wygaś dzierżawę ręcznie na routerze
<BlessJah> w dhcp a potem w arp list
<Dreadlish> wyłącz dhcpd poprostu
<Dreadlish> bądź zrestartuj
<Dreadlish> ;D
<nn52> po restarcie zaś stare adresy ./// no k...
<nn52> nowy firmware jest do kitu
<nn52> w Address Lease Time: 	 dałam 1 , może to coś da
<nn52> aaa! już chyba wiem , nowa opcja jest w DHCP - Adress Reservation ;P
<nn52> mrr ;P
<jacekowski> a co ty kombinujesz?
<Damn3d> on chce wate cukrową kręcić
<nn52> kto?
<nn52> znacie jakiś programik / komendę, który mi zeskanuje sieć domową od 192...... 2 do ....200??, i pokaże nazwa komputeraz w sieci , mac i adres ip ( lan) ?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> nmap -A -T4 192.168.0.2-200
<nn52> bo mam tu jakiegoś dziobaka.... chyba
<karoles>  nn52 nie mozesz zrobic filtrowania po MAC?
<nn52> po wgraniu nowego softu poszły się je.... wszystkie filtry... :DF
<jacekowski> arping chyba najlepszy
<jacekowski> bo na arpinga sie nie da nie odpowiedziec
<nn52> map done: 199 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 40.64 second
<nn52> a to dziwne... ;F
<jacekowski> arping
<nn52> laptop na wifi córki w 2gim pokoju działa ;F
<nn52> arping bez nadziejny ;F
<nn52> 00-24-1D-D1-3D-AF	192.168.1.24	Unbound	Load Deletem co dam delete, to się wbija na nowo  po reflesh
<karoles> w ogole czemu skaonujesz 2-200 a nie pelen zakres?
<nn52> bo na routerze mam na max ustawione do 199 :P
<nn52> to po ch... na 200+ skanować? :D
<nn52> 1 to DNS ,a 254 to brodband...
<jacekowski> ale co ty robisz
<jacekowski> broadcast
<karoles> aa :}
<nn52> przed chwilą wgrałam nową wersją software - była... to co? :D wgrywać! i w nowej wersji znika opcja "IP Address Filtering" :F
<nn52> i po blokowaniu domen... "F
<karoles> pppppppp
<nn52> btw. o co chodzi z tym regionem, jak będę miała zły ,to siedzieć pójdę?
 * karoles dunno.
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Który system plików zapisuje najmniej danych?
<CXIV> Czytałem że podobno ext2 ponieważ nie księguje danych
<DaZ> squashfs :f
<CXIV> ha ha :D
<CXIV> Pytam poważnie.
<DaZ> albo btrfs z kompresją.
<karoles> fat32 <3
<kklimonda> CXIV: to złe pytanie
<DaZ> no, fany jest
<kklimonda> CXIV: zadaj je poprawnie
<CXIV> OK
<kklimonda> na przykład "który system plików jest najlepszy na X"
<DaZ> tylko głupio jak chcesz coś powyzej tych 4 giga :f
<CXIV> Zainstalowałem sobie Debiana z oficjalnego obrazu przeznaczonego na "dyski" usb..
<karoles> Mi działa.
<CXIV> I chcę wiedzieć który system plików będzie zapisywał najmniej danych na ów dysk usb.
<CXIV> Btrfs zapisuje mniej danych niż ext2?
<CXIV> ext3 i 4 posiada księgowanie więc zapewne automatycznie zapisuje więcej danych
<dweller> btrfs ma kompresję
<CXIV> dweller Ale co to w praktyce oznacza? :)
<dweller> mniej danych do odczytu i zapisu
<dweller> przy pewnym narzucie na czas procesora
<dweller> chociaz lzo nie ma dużego
<dweller> karoles|ZARCIE: kogo to obchodzi
<kklimonda> CXIV: najlepszy (ale najmniej bezpieczny dla danych) będzie ext2 zamontowany z noatime
<CXIV> kklimonda A co z btrfs?
<karoles> dweller: Som lódki kturych ophoci.
<dweller> ale nie tu
<dweller> CXIV: btrfs jest jeszcze niestabilne podobno
<karoles> dweller: /ignore mozesz uzyc
<dweller> ale ja mam od 3 miesięcy na rootfs mojego archa i śmiga
<dweller> karoles: łatwiej będzie jak wyjdziesz :>
<CXIV> dweller Skoro Debian Stable obsługuje to coś znaczy :)
<dweller> to nic nie znaczy
<dweller> btrfs nie ma jeszcze porządnego fsck nawet
<CXIV> dweller Tylko chodzi mi o czas zapisu porównując do ext2.
<dweller> jak się coś sypnie i nie masz szczęścia to zostajesz na lodzie praktycznie
<CXIV> dweller Czy raczej o ilość zapisywanych danych.
<karoles> dweller: nie :}
<dweller> no to btrfs z kompresją ma mniej do zapisania, to oczywiste
<CXIV> dweller Nie ma księgowania?
<CXIV> dweller Tylko powstaje pytanie czy btrfs jest bardziej bezpieczny niż ext2 :D
<dweller> no przecież piszę że nie jest
<CXIV> OK
<CXIV> To nie zmieniam :)
<dweller> ext2 ma kilkanaście lat
<DaZ> oj tam nie jest
<dweller> w przyszłym roku będzie miał 20 ;f
<CXIV> -_-
<dweller> mieli czas wszystko wyhuchać
<CXIV> To wreszcie jak? :D
<DaZ> ntfs.
<dweller> hitlerfs
<nn52> Hail! o/
<karoles> hej hej
<karoles> nn52: szystko dziaua?
<CXIV> nn52 Nǐ hǎo! :D
<DaZ> ni hao ma
<nn52> działa działa :)
<nn52> CXIV, ni ha
<nn52> DaZ, wo ganjue hen hao, xie xie :)
<nn52> teraz znów spadam papa :P
<nn52> praca! ;)P
<mglb> pisal ktos z was prace dyplomowa? lepiej isc do promotora ktory nie pomaga i jest denerwujacy ale z ciekawym tematem, czy do kogos ok ale z tematem ktory mnie w ogole nie interesuje?
<tajwanuser> musisz sobie odpowiedziec na jedno zajebiscie, ale to zajebiscie wazne pytanie
<sysek> :)
<CXIV> Czy za obrazę fikcyjnych postaci filmowych można iść siedzieć?
<sysek> lol
<mglb> jak Cie pozwa ;-) tajwanuser co z tym pytaniem?
<Nerihsa> jarac blanty
<m477> wrocilem
<foreste> czesc
<Diabelko> mglb: ja tam uważam, że taki denerwujący przynajmniej raz na ruski czas w fali przypływu czepiania się
<Diabelko> znajdzie jakiś błąd, wyśmieje Cię i powie jakby to zrobił
<dweller> albo będzie sam sobie pisał
<dweller> i promotora zobaczy 2 razy w zyciu
<pentel> siema
<pentel> mam problem z jsymphonic
<pentel> czy ktoś używał?
<bastetmilo> cześć
<BlessJah> tak żle i tak niedobrze :]
<buharin> pod ubuntu nie ma funkcji
<buharin> strtol
<buharin> i strlen?
<jacekowski> eeeeee?
<mglb> dweller: dokladnie tak, bylem u niego w kole naukowym i czas mial jak cos chcial
<kklimonda> są
<kklimonda> buharin: są
<jacekowski> to jest standardowa rzecz w glibc
<mglb> buharin: to nie sa funkcje ubuntu a glibc
<kklimonda> (nie zapomnij dołączyć stdlib.h)
<mglb> a nie string.h?
<buharin> dolaczylem wszystko
<buharin> i nic
<buharin> xd
<mglb> nic w gcc oznacza brak bledow.
<buharin> error: ‘strlen’ was not declared in this scope
<mglb> kod?
<kklimonda> fakt, strlen jest w string.h
<BlessJah> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstring/strlen/
<m477> a string nie ma wlasnej metody co zwraca dlugosc?
<BlessJah> cstring nie
<buharin> moze .size()
<BlessJah> size i length
<BlessJah> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/length/
<buharin> no
<kklimonda> ech, jak zwykle pytanie od czapy
<buharin> zadzialalo
<kklimonda> buharin: kup sobie dobrą książkę do C++
<BlessJah> rtfm
<kklimonda> i dodaj dokumentację do zakładek
<buharin> mam Thinking in CPP
<buharin> ale jakos kijowo
<BlessJah> to zdecydowanie nie jest dobra książka
<buharin> sie z niej czyta
<BlessJah> zacznij od grębosza
<m477> ;D
<buharin> o fu
<mglb> przeczytaj chociaz roznice miedzy typami podstawowymi a klasami
<buharin> nie lubie grębosza
<kklimonda> BlessJah: lol ;)
<m477> moze po bługarsku jest?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: lolisz dothinking czy grębosza?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: serio polecasz Grębosza ponad Eckela?
<m477> symfonia jest grebosza
 * DaZ sobie czyta cpp primer plus.
<DaZ> głównie dlatego, ze znalazłem porządnego epuba :f
<kklimonda> tzn. ja czytałem Symfonię z 10 lat temu jak nie więcej
<kklimonda> ale to była strasznie słaba książka
<BlessJah> kklimonda: komuś, kto nie inkluduje string.h?
<BlessJah> jasne
<buharin> kklimonda, najlepiej sie uczyc C z poziomu assemblera
<buharin> ale jeszcze nie znalazlem takiej ksiazki
<buharin> : (
<m477> no tak
<BlessJah> thinking to nie jest książka dobra na sam początek
<BlessJah> buharin: kto ci tak powiedział???
<buharin> moj profesor
<buharin> mowil
<BlessJah> buharin: http://xion.org.pl/productions/texts/coding/megatutorial/ masz, ale nadal nie wiem czemu nie powiedziałeś co ci nie leży w gręboszu
<buharin> BlessJah, ziomek przynudza
<kklimonda> akurat z nauką C jest łatwo
<kklimonda> K&R to bardzo całkiem fajna książka
<buharin> w Thinking jest duzo lepszy
<DaZ> c.learncodethehardway.org [;
<buharin> ale zle przetlumaczony
<kklimonda> buharin: bo książek się nie czyta po polsku
<kklimonda> szczególnie technicznych
<BlessJah> kklimonda: tak, może od razu dajmy mu tekst C++11 i niech się uczy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: e, nie - K&R to dobry wstęp
<kklimonda> BlessJah: pewnie, to nie Grębosz a techniczna książka
<kklimonda> ale buharin to nie 14 latek tylko student
<BlessJah> buharin: jesteś studentem?
<DaZ> hue hue
<kklimonda> i jak już mówiłem nikt nie karze zostać programistą, można iść paść owce
<buharin> :D
<DaZ> karze <:
<kklimonda> DaZ: dammit
<buharin> bo mama mi kazala
<buharin> hehehehe
<kklimonda> DaZ: kiedyś napiszę to słowo poprawnie
<DaZ> wtg.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: problemy z samodzielnym znalezieniem rozwiazania wg mnie zle swiadcza o przyszlosci calego przedsiewziecia
<DaZ> . In just 228 pages
<DaZ> woo
<BlessJah> choc moze to wynikac ofc z zlego doboru lektury
<kklimonda> BlessJah: mówiłem ci co ja myślę o studentach i studiach w PL ;)
<buharin> a boshe ; d
<BlessJah> cóż
<buharin> kklimonda, mam neta gownianego nawet sie google nie laduje
<kklimonda> DaZ: do czego to?
<BlessJah> buharin: a irc juz tak?
<buharin> irc tak
<DaZ> The C Programming Language (sometimes referred to as K&R) is a well-known programming book written by Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie ma alternatyw
<kklimonda> DaZ: ah
<buharin> BlessJah, bedziesz mial net od orange pogadamy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: można zawsze emigrować
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bez studiów zresztą też można żyć
<kklimonda> tylko tej wiedzy i tak trzeba się jakoś nauczyć
<DaZ> no, taki kklimonda na przkład opanował już bilokacje [;
<kklimonda> ;)
<BlessJah> buharin: miałem w domu modem, potem 128 kbps, rok czy dwa lata temu  256 kbps podpięli
<bastetmilo> Przecież są możliwości na studiowanie za granicą…
<BlessJah> buharin: google nie jest na kartki, nie trzeba wykupywać abonamentu
<DaZ> ale tam nie mówią po polsku >:
<BlessJah> kklimonda: trzeba, ale w polsce różnie może być bez papierka
<Wizard> DaZ, co, nie zaliczyłeś sesji?
<bastetmilo> DaZ: ojtam. Na migi mozna sie dogadac :)
<DaZ> Wizard: lolco
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ale studiować na migi trudno trochę ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: atam :) wszystko się da ;)
<bastetmilo> Ale jesli chodzi o studiowanie za granicą, to moja matka w ramach uswiadamiania mnie, ze musze miec magistra w koncu, to opowiada mi o synach/córkach swoich koleżanek co to tłumnie studują w UK i Niemczech… Och, jak im tam świetnie jest, a jakie potym perspektywy są, ze ohohoho.
<kklimonda> hehe
<DaZ> socjologia fajniejsza.
<bastetmilo> nawet jesli opowiesci sa lekko przesadzone, to możliwosci studiowania są. Jak sie ktos uprze to i nawet w Chinach.
<BlessJah> DaZ: nom i praca w biedronce pewna
<bastetmilo> swoja droga zwsze myslalam ze Thinking in CPP jest dobra ksiazka, nawet ostatnio sobie pobrałam, bo za darmo dają.
<kklimonda> jedna z lepszych dla początkujących
<bastetmilo> tak wlasnie słyszałam
<BlessJah> kklimonda: praca w biedronce jedną z lepszych dla początkujących?
<BlessJah> w sensie zdobywasz doświadczenie, a potem śmigasz na starszego magazyniera?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jak trzeba, to i w biedronce można. Ale pisałem do bastetmilo
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> no tak, to wiele wyjaśnia
<DaZ> w biedronce mozna, ale wszedzie poza kasą [;
<kklimonda> http://webandtechguy.com/technology-blog/funny/95-not-why-you-get-dual-screen-monitors :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7ws59e3> (at webandtechguy.com)
<bastetmilo> lol
<DaZ> wat
<bastetmilo> hm. Napiłabym się czegoś mocnego :/
<m477> bastetmilo++
<jacekowski> http://nicolatingey-reloved.blogspot.com/2012/02/twin-sails-at-sunset.html
<bastetmilo> m477: tia. Ale nie piję się od pary tygodni… więc nic z tego :/ . a mam dzis taki stres.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to twoje?
<kklimonda> ech, właśnie się zorientowałem, że nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio piłem :(
<kklimonda> BlessJah: "to"?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: most
<m477> ;/
<jacekowski> most moj
<jacekowski> zdjecia nei moje
<BlessJah> działa już?
<BlessJah> szkopa na bagnetach trzeba było wynieść
<BlessJah> a nie, na widłach, to rolnicy łapali zestrzelonych
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ^
<Skrzyp> 1st
<jacekowski> w
<jacekowski> 2st
<Ozil> 1st
<Skrzyp> Ozil: no chyba ty
<m477> 1st
<Ozil> (23:59:38) Skrzyp: 1st
<Ozil> (23:59:42) jacekowski: w
<Ozil> (23:59:43) jacekowski: 2st
<Ozil> (2012-02-27 00:00:10) Ozil: 1st
<Ozil> (00:00:24) Skrzyp: Ozil: no chyba ty
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/id/696999/
<jacekowski> Ozil: zainwestuj w ntpdate
<Wilku> [00:00:13] <Skrzyp> 1st
<Wilku> [00:00:17] <jacekowski> w
<Wilku> [00:00:18] <jacekowski> 2st
<Wilku> [00:00:45] <Ozil> 1st
 * Skrzyp mial ntpdate ntp.task.gda.pl
<Skrzyp> i Polskie Radio wypikalo
<Skrzyp> tak wiec wiesz
<Ozil> no oks
<Ozil> to pierwszy będę o pierwszej
<Skrzyp> to u brytyjczykow
<muieeeeeeee> hi there,... anyone from poland here?
<DaZ> no.
<muieeeeeeee> oh..
<muieeeeeeee> ok..sorry
<muieeeeeeee> then from what countries are the most people from here?
<DaZ> perl.
<Wilku> Lol :D
<DaZ> jak można miec państwo na platformie na środku oceanu, to moge mieć i tu
<DaZ> anektowałem was wszystkich btw [;
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-18
<BlessJah> rah, sloneczko wstalo
<Quintasan> witam
<BlessJah> Quintasan: co tak wcześnie? OU?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie wiem, jakoś tak wyszło
<Quintasan> Miałem iść do dziekanatu jakoś na 10
<Quintasan> Ale pójdę do piekarni chyba, zjem i pójdę teraz
<BlessJah> lol, po co?
<Quintasan> Im wcześniej tym lepiej pewnie
<Quintasan> A muszę kilka spraw załatwić, sobie i koledze
<BlessJah> po co do dziekanatu w ogóle iść
<Quintasan> Jakiś papier mam zanieść jemu
<BlessJah> jeszcze sie semestr nie zaczął, a ten już do dziekanatu chce oO
<Quintasan> skp
<BlessJah> nom, co z nimi?
<Quintasan> jakieś przeniesienie czy chuj wie co
<BlessJah> no tak, z skp predzej czy pozniej trzeba sie przeniesc
<Quintasan> Nie wiem, nie patrzyłem do teczki, nie moja sprawa. Pytał czy mogę zanieść to powiedziałem, że tak
<Quintasan> Hmm
<BlessJah> szemrana sprawa
<BlessJah> ha, ciekawostka, nasz działa 8:30-11:30
<BlessJah> jakąś sprawę do mnie mieli, ale nie widzę się pałętającego po uczelni o nieprzyzwoitej godzinie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: >nieprzyzwoita godzina
<Quintasan> >student
<Quintasan> co
<Quintasan> :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no właśnie to
<BlessJah> normalny student o tej porze śpi
<Quintasan> normalny student
<BlessJah> chyba że ma jakiś szemrany interes, albo wraca z jakieś niepewnej akcji
<Quintasan> o tej porze
<Quintasan> albo się uczy na egzamin na wczoraj albo idzie spać
<Quintasan> :D
<BlessJah> nie, spać idzie przed wschodem, a egzaminów już nie ma praktycznie
<BlessJah> nie każdy składa podanie o przedłużenie sesji
<Quintasan> no ja nie składałem :P
<Quintasan> wszystko w terminie
<Quintasan> dobra, idę sobie
<Quintasan> do później
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kiedy masz OU?
<Quintasan> OU?
<BlessJah> ogólnouczelniane
<Quintasan> eeee
<Quintasan> analizę chyba tylko mam
<BlessJah> zapisy
<Quintasan> nie wiem czy mam
<BlessJah> nie, analize masz niby-wydziałowo
<Quintasan> drugi semestr a ectsów mam 30 już
<BlessJah> to w niczym nie przeszkadza
<BlessJah> ale jesli nie wiesz kiedy masz, to nie masz
<Quintasan> BlessJah: nie wiem i właśnie idę do dziekanatu więc się dowiem
<Quintasan> problem solved
<BlessJah> OU to wf, języki i humany
<BlessJah> dzisiaj sie zaczynaja o 8 rano
<BlessJah> ja mam o 9 ^^
<Wizard> Ta, jasne, w dziekanacie się dowie. ROTFL.
<BlessJah> Wizard: to zależy na kogo trafi
<Wizard> No tak, bo zawsze w dziekanacie jest jedna legendarna pani, co pracuje rzetelnie? :P
<Wizard> Cześć, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> siemka
<Wizard> Widział ktoś Wilczka ostatnio może?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jest, miałem to szczęście że losowanie mnie do takiej rzuciło
<Wizard> Bo coś chciał ode mnie :)
<Wizard> Hehe..
<BlessJah> poza tym, nasz dziekanat w ogóle świetnie funkcjonuje pod względem informowania studentów
<Wizard> Ja oddałem pracę dyplomową i czekam.
<Wizard> I czekam. Dziekanat musi uruchomić tryby biurokracji. Już udało im się w systemie zaznaczyć, że praca oddana.
<BlessJah> Wizard: w każdym okienku możesz wysłuchać innej, niepowtarzalnej i pasjonującej opowieści na dowolny temat dotyczący funkcjonowania i procedur obowiązujących na politechnice
<BlessJah> ba, co dzień to nowa opowieść!
<Wizard> Domyślam się, że tych procedur nie rozumieją nawet ci, którzy je wprowadzali a interpretacja zależy od weny pani z okienka? :D
<BlessJah> aj, procedura to rzecz umowna
<BlessJah> terminy są płynne
<BlessJah> jednego dnia jest po terminie, innego już nie ma takich problemów
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> -Ja panu nie zaliczę semestru! -Ale to chyba dziekan zalicza? -[Ogień w oczach]
<BlessJah> czasem przychodzisz załatwić jedną sprawę, a kończysz z załatwioną inną
<Wizard> Dobra, 8 lat koszmaru.
<Wizard> Starczy tego.
<Wizard> Ty to ryjesz pewnie nosem w książce, to masz wszystko w pierwszym terminie zrobione.
<BlessJah> koszmaru? musiało ci się bardzo podobać, że aż 8 lat
<Wizard> Hmm, jeszcze nie 8.
<Wizard> 7 z hakiem.
<BlessJah> tak czy siak: musisz to lubić
<Wizard> Oj baaardzo, tak to lubię, że sobie rok przerwy zrobiłem w pewnym miejscu, żeby ochłonąć.
<BlessJah> kupiłem 4 książki jak do tej pory
<BlessJah> grębosza, angielski, kodeks karny i wykroczeń
<BlessJah> żadnej nie ryłem
<BlessJah> ale z pierwszymi terminami owszem - uważam że student, który nie zalicza w pierwszym możliwym, robi sam sobie krzywdę
<Wizard> BlessJah: Cóż, może u mnie kiepko z liczeniem, ale tak na początku studiów wyszło mi, że lepiej mieć pół roku wolne i 2 tygodnie zachrzaniania, niż na odwrót :)
<BlessJah> u nas na uczelni wyglada to tak, ze jak bys nie kombinowal to i tak zawsze zachrzaniasz 2 tygodnie przed sesja a potem dwa tygodnie luzu
<BlessJah> nie ma praktycznie egzaminow, wszystko zalicza sie pod koniec semestru
<Wizard> Nie uważam również, żeby mi się do czegokolwiek przydała umiejętność rozwiązywania całek "ręcznie" albo na przykład liczenie stanów nieustalonych w obwodach prądu zmiennego.
<Wizard> Hmm, to też całki właściwie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: takie rzeczy zakuwa sie w nocy przed kolosem
<Wizard> Że niby się miałbym nie wyspać?
<Wizard> Pff.
<Wizard> Z resztą, teraz mam to już i tak gdzieś.
<Wizard> Dopłynąłem, dalej nie zamierzam marnować czasu.
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Wizard> Cześć, ftpd.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: standardowo nic nie załatwiłem
<Wizard> BlessJah: Mówiłem, że nic nie załatwi? :)
<bastetmilo> oborze, studenci wrócili.
<gjm> Tak.
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo o/
<Wizard> Ty też kiedyś studiowałaś.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: owszem, ale w sumie za drugim razem już rzygałam wszystki tymi rozmowami o studiach ze studentami.
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> Wizard: bo nie umie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: już nie studiujesz?
<Wizard> Dała sobie spokój, jak sporo normalnych ludzi.
<Wizard> No bo po co to komu w IT?
<Wizard> Dla papierka chyba tylko.
<BlessJah> po jednym semestrze?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: eh.
<BlessJah> Wizard: po cos jednak zaczela
<arczi> Eh.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nom?
<Wizard> O, arczi.
<Wizard> Kopę lat :>
<arczi> Tak.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie zaczęłam. Nie studiowałam. Dostałam się tylko.
<BlessJah> przeprowadzilas sie do wrocka, ale nie pojawilas sie na zajeciach?
<BlessJah> :o
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: omg, już dawno nie mieszkam we Wrocławiu.
<arczi> Hańba Ci.
<BlessJah> zwroc uwage, ze używam formy przeszłej dokonanej
<bastetmilo> ok, dobrze. Racja. Wyprowadziłam się przed pierwszymi zajeciami.
<shpaq> 8/22
<BlessJah> a to ci niespodzianka
<BlessJah> shpaq: 0.363636
<shpaq> to nie było pytanie
<BlessJah> w takim razie nie traktuj mojej wypowiedzi jako odpowiedzi
<BlessJah> ^^
<shpaq> oczywisćie, że nie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: "Proszę przyjść za tydzień"
<Quintasan> PWr
<Wizard> Heh.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mialas pecha przy losowaniu stanowisk
<Quintasan> pewnie tak
<bez> yo
<bez> jak mozna szybko przelaczac obszary robocze?
<bez> i przenosic cos na nie
<elbow> cześć
<BlessJah> bez: przytrzymaj klawisz win, to pokaze ci sie lista skrotow
<bez> oo, dzieki
<BlessJah> dodatkowo masz na pasku przycisk od przelaczania
<bez> chodzilo o skrot klawiszowy;p
<BlessJah> jest sprobojesz normalnie przesunac okno poza krawedz, to wystajaca czesc pojawi sie na nastepnym obszarze
<bez> wczesniej zauwazylem juz to ;) ale dzieki :D
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawy
<bez> jak zmniejszyc skoki fpsow w lolu?
<uh4> cz
<bez> yo
<Voldenet> bez: wyłączyć idiotyczne 'auto' settings w menu
<Voldenet> bo programiści riota są tak nieudolni, że nawet nie potrafią zapisywać ustawień
<Voldenet> więc co grę się przełącza z custom na auto
<bez> i to wszystko?
<bez> tylko przelaczyc?
<Voldenet> ta, wszystko ustaw na low
<bez> chyba moge sie przestawic na ubuntu
<bez> jeszcze jakby dota dziala:D
<Voldenet> HoN
<Voldenet> działa pod linuchem
<Voldenet> grałem
<bez> czyli wystarczy wszystko na low i na custom
<bez> i nie bedzie spadkow fpsow:D?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-19
 * Wizard ziewa
<buharin> hej
<buharin> )
<DeXTeD> cześć
<DaZ> jou
<buharin> ja ćpie :d
<micza> hej
<Wizard> * micza (~gentoo@95.108.110.127)
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Cześć, micza.
<qermit> o/
<didek> \o
<BlessJah> sigh
<bez> Bless masz dredy?
<BlessJah> nie
<bez> a wiesz jak dokrecac?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> internety wiedzą
<bez> jak zrobic by na pulpicie wyswietlalo mi zużycie ram itp?
<gHo> conky ?
<bez> dokladnie o to chodzilo dzieki
<gHo> proszę.
<bez> zainstalowlem i nie moge znalesc:D
<gHo> utwórz sobie jakiś config np. w swoim katalogu home.
<bez> wszystko dobrze, ale jestem nowy w linuksie ;)
<gHo> ok, pomogę.
<gHo> musisz wyedytować plik ~/.conkyrc
<gHo> o, nawet jest na forum ubuntu.pl cały artykuł o tym -> viewtopic.php?f=147&t=73966
<bez> dzieki;p
<bez> w sumie tym guruje ubuntu nad fedora, latwiej uzyskac pomoc
<gHo> jeśli chcesz, żeby za każdym razem się uruchamiał conky przy starcie systemu, najlepiej utwórz sobie skrypt w którym zrobisz opóźnienie (np. sleep 15) a potem odpalisz conky [ sleep 15 && conky ], potem dodajesz to do autostartu. ładnie będzie chodziło.
<bez> jak sie kopiuje do konsoli?
<gHo> tzn?
<bez> np jak jest ctr + v
<BlessJah> bez: zaznaczasz tekst do skopiowania i klikasz srodkowym tam, gdzie chcesz wkleic
<BlessJah> dziala nie tylko w konsoli
<bez> kk
<bez> oo
<bez> jak wylaczyc?
<bez> bo wlaczylem 2 razy i w konsoli blad jakis
<gHo> killall conky
<bez> kk
<bez> dalej jakis blad ;D
<gHo> co konkretnie?
<bez> "conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : connection refused
<gHo> a masz odtwarzacz z MPD ?
<Dreadlish> bjeda
<gHo> conky próbuje wyświetlić coś co teraz słuchasz/
<bez> aaaa
<bez> nie mam :D
<gHo> zakomentuj te linijki lub usuń
<bez> takie pytanie, jak nie mam swapa to zle?
<bez> a nie, mam
<gHo> ile ramu masz ?
<bez> do czego to w ogole?
<bez> 8gb
<gHo> to swap raczej nie potrzebny.
<gHo> partycja wymiany.
<bez> np do czego sluzy?
<gHo> jak przekroczysz RAM to tymczasowo dane wrzuca do swapa
<aquila_> jak brakuje ci ramu
<bez> dzieki temu sie nie scina?
<aquila_> przy 8CB ramu raczej Ci nie potrzeba
<bez> ale np mam 128mb ramu, to np z swapem 1gb
<bez> to tak jakbym "mial" wiecej ramu?
<gHo> nie do końca tak to działa. jak masz mało ramu a nie dasz swapa to się system zcrashuje, bo zabraknie mu zwyczanie ramu
<arczi> E tam skraszuje, zamknie coć.
<arczi> coś
<gHo> :)
<bez> ale jak dam swapa
<bez> a cos bedzie wymagalo wiecej ramu
<bez> i mi zapelni caly
<gHo> to wtedy pojawią się fajerwerki
<gHo> i komputer wybuchnie.
<arczi> Bez przesady, 8GB ramu to dużo. Ja mam 3GB, nie mam swapa i jakoś żyję.
<gHo> nie zaszkodzi mieć swype.
<bez> pytam dla informacji co to swap :D
<gHo> ale 8 GB wystarczy spokojnie. u mnie odpale TF-a, 3x VirtualBOX-a
<bez> np mam 128mb ramu
<bez> i np 128mb ramu
<aquila_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partycja_wymiany
<bez> a system + cos potrzebuje 200
<gHo> i spokojnie wystarczy, mój max to ok. 7,8 GB
<bez> to dziala jak dodatkowy ram?
<arczi> Coś w tym stylu.
<arczi> Wykorzystuje dysk jak Ci braknie ramu.
<bez> czyli mozna miec tylko 128 mb i ze swapem jakby 1gb:D?
<aquila_> co ty masz za sprzęt?
<arczi> Tylko weź pod uwagę to że dysk jest _dużo_ wolniejszy niż ram.
<aquila_> kto ma teraz 128mb ramu?
<arczi> Więc to nieopłacalne.
<bez> no mam kompa za soba ktory posiada tylko 128 mb ram
<bez> i nie da sie dolozyc
<gHo> postaw na niego archa :D
<gHo> bez x-ów.
<aquila_> no to musisz utworzyć swap
<gHo> 6-8 MB ramu na starcie ;)
<bez> lubuntu nawet nie moglem na nim postawic:D
<gHo> da się spokojnie pracować.
<bez> do czego moge wykorzystac takiego kompa/
<qermit> bez: podstawka pod noge
<qermit> bez: kup sobie za 100zł polizingowego della
<bez> ja nie potrzebuje kompa :D
<bez> mam laptopa 8gb ramu
<gHo> to może zrób z niego toster ?
<bez> i mam tez kompa 128mb ramu
<bez> i lezy nieuzywany
<bez> moze serwer
<arczi> Daj go dziecku jakiemuś do zabawy.
<bez> tylko po co moze byc serwer?
<gHo> jak to zwykły sprzęt to nie opłaca się.
<arczi> To nas się pytasz?
<gHo> ssie za dużo prądu.
<bez> to niech dalej lezy d;
<aquila_> a dlaczego się nie da zwiększyć ramu? nie możesz wyjąć i dokupić większą?
<bez> kiedys sie przyda
<BlessJah> mocno prądożerny NAS na tym mozesz postawic
<bez> zintegrowana karta
<gHo> za 100zł można spokojnie kupić używany terminal HP. w sam raz nadaje się na router / nas i w ogóle.
<bez> tyko nie wiem po co mi takie cos:D
<arczi> Jak nie wiesz to wyrzuć.
<gHo> w Twoim przypadku to akurat chyba nie potrzebne.
<aquila_> wywal go
<gHo> najlepiej oddaj dzieciakom.
<bez> co przydatnego mozna w conky dolozyc?
<gHo> zależy czego oczekujesz.
<bez> jak zrobic by uruchamialo sie smao?
<bez> samo*
<bez> [ sleep 15 && conky ] ?
<gHo> napisałem Ci wcześniej. dodaj do autostartu skrypt w bashu
<bez> tylko nie wiem jak :D
<arczi> To poszukaj, trochę wkładu własnego nie zaszkodzi.
<gHo> bez: lookaj: http://pastebin.com/urCcczTA
<bez> dzieki
<bez> calkiem chyba przesiade sie na ubuntu
<aquila_> czemu chyba?
<BlessJah> bo ma jeszcze watpliwosci
<bez> moze bedzie mi czegos brakowac na ubuntu
<bez> albo jakas gra nie pojdzie
<bez> lola zainstalowlem jest dobrze, tylko duze skoki fpsow
<aquila_> no jak  jesteś zapalonym graczem to będzie ciężko
<bez> ogolnie tylko w lola gram
<gHo> niestety duży minus, nvidia optimus nie działa.
<gHo> lola nie ma
<gHo> tf, hl, cs jest elegancko dostępny
<bez> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/zrzutekranuz20130219184.png/
<bez> w samej grze sa skoki fpsow
<bez> "Następnie przechodzimy w systemie do menu System -> Preferencje -> Programy startowe"
<bez> gdzie ja to znajde ;
<bez> ;o
<bez> dobra mam
<bez> cos sie posypalo
<bez> mam wine wlaczone
<bez> ale nie moge wlaczyc 2 raz:D
<bez> i nie wiem jak tego pierwszego wylaczyc
<bez> ;d
<Dreadlish> skillować.
<bez> jeszcze lepiej
<bez> mam klienta lola wlaczonego
<bez> i go nie mam nigdzie:D
<BlessJah> bez: prawoklik na ikonce wine na pasku po lewej
<bez> wasnie nie ma
<bez> wlasnie nie ma*
<bez> nie ma ikonki wine
<bez> klient lola wlaczony
<bez> ale go nigdzie nie mam
<bez> poradzilem sobie ^^
<bez> ubuntu zawsze mnie zaskakuje
<BlessJah> ps ax|grep -i \\.exe
<jacekowski> killall -9 wineserver
<Wizard> o_O
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-20
<sysek> :)
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> Jak zdrówko?
<sysek> dobrze
<sysek> ale humor mi sie zwalil
<Wizard> Dlaczemu?
<sysek> Wizard: bo mialem sie wyprowadzic z dziewczyna do kawalerki babci, ale niestety pomysl upadl.
<Wizard> :O
<Wizard> Mieszkanie z dziewczyną pod jednym dachem to wyzwanie.
<sysek> wiem o tym
<Wizard> Szczególnie ze swoją.
<Wizard> :P
<sysek> no nic. jezeli ten pomysl upadl, to teraz zbieramy kase i wyjezdzamy z kraju
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Też osattnio o tym myślałem. Ale że w RedHacie ciągle mnie nie chcą, to za bardzo nie mam po co :/
<sysek> a gdzie teraz pracujesz ?
<sysek> ja to nic nie umiem, to jets najgorsze. mam skonczone technikum informatyczne, ale co z tego
<Wizard> A nie ma u ciebie w mieście jakichś firemek co potrzebują "admina" od drukarki, albo serwisanta?
<Wizard> Tyle chyba umiesz?
<sysek> w warszawie ? szukaja programistow tylko
<sysek> ostatnio myslalem, ze moglbym sie zajac np jakas instalacja systemu, administacja.
<Wizard> Ty w Warszawie mieszkasz?!
<Wizard> Myślałem, że w jakiejś mieścinie, że taki problem z pracą.
<sysek> no w Warszawie
<sysek> od roku pracuje w iSpocie w galerii mokotow
<DaZ> kk
<DaZ> pojde sie z ciebie ponabijac jak bede mial czas :v
<sysek> ALE SMIESZNE
<DaZ> niom :3
<Wizard> sysek: Praca marzeń to to nie jest, ale zawsze jakiś grosz.
<sysek> ta, i co miesiac ruchanie przez pracodawce, prosze Cie.
<Wizard> No to oczywiste.
<sysek> poza tym, powoli mam dosc tego kraju, nie chce w nim mieszkac
<Wizard> sysek: Myślisz, że gdzieś indziej jest inaczej?
<DeXTeD> w Polsce z IT zaczyna się całkiem fajnie robić
<DeXTeD> Tylko trzeba być/wyjechać do większego miasta
<DeXTeD> Bo w takiej dziurze jak ja mieszkam (Częstochowa) to ci parę groszy rzucą, ok ¼ tego co np. we Wrocławiu
<sysek> Wizard: mysle, ze tak
 * Wizard słucha KNŻ - 100000000
<Wizard> sysek: A byłeś gdzieś kiedyś? :>
<sysek> Wizard: jedynie w UK
<sysek> z jakis miesiac temu
<Wizard> Tam niedługo półksiężyc do flagi domalują :>
<sysek> i tam raczej bym sie kierowal, wole tam miec podstawe krajowa i miec pieniadze na zycie niz tu
<Wizard> Ja myślałem, o Australii albo Nowej Zelandii ;P
<Wizard> Jak spieprzać, to z fasonem.
<Wizard> Tylko nie przepadam za wężami.
<jacekowski> DeXTeD: to chyba nie masz pojecia jak wyglada it za granica
<jacekowski> DeXTeD: w polsce dostaniesz moze 10% tego co za granica
<jacekowski> i ruchanie przez pracodawce i zus
<Wizard> jacekowski: Akurat % zusowo-podatkowy jest w Polsce stosunkowo niski.
<kichawa> Wizard: ta szczegolnie VAT :D
<jacekowski> Wizard: pierd***** ze sie w pale nie miesci
<jacekowski> Wizard: liczylem to
<jacekowski> Wizard: w UK masz kwote wolna 8k - potem 20% az do 37k powyzej kwoty wolnej
<jacekowski> to podatek dochodowy
<jacekowski> do tego national insurance 11 albo 12% od tego co zostalo
<jacekowski> a potem VAT 20%
<jacekowski> a UK ma jedne z wyzszych podatkow
<DeXTeD> ładnie
<Wizard> E, najwyższe są chyba w Skandynawii.
<Wizard> No ale jakość życia proporcjonalna ;P
<jacekowski> no sa wyzsze, ale uk ma raczej podatkow wiecej niz mniej
<jacekowski> NHS (taki lokalny odpowiednik NFZ - tylko ze w UK akurat system dziala) kosztuje £2k na czlowieka
<jacekowski> ale tutaj idziesz do szpitala i masz lepsze warunku, i masz pewnosc ze pieniedzy nie zabraknie w polowie leczenia
<DeXTeD> Ciekawe ile wyciągnie za granicą taki front-endowiec
<ftpd> Ma ktoś z Was putty pod ręką?
<ftpd> Ktoś z windowsem w pracy, czy coś.
<didek> ftpd, me
<ftpd> Już nieważne.
<didek> :-(
<Wizard> ftpd: Lepiej cygwina zainstalować.
<ftpd> Potrzebne mi tylko kody kolorów. I nie znam cygwina na maka.
<sysek> powalony kraj
<sysek> jakbym mial juz teraz kase, wyejchal bym
<mateusz> sysek: co masz na myśli?
<sysek> a wszystko po kolei
<sysek> zarabiasz i masz dla siebie nic
<sysek> oddajesz 3/4 panstwu
<sysek> wszystko gnije
<marthinus> to rob cos zeby to zmienic
<mateusz> ja już wyjechałem 8 miesięcy temu do UK i nie żałuję
<mateusz> ;)
<marthinus> jasne, tak jest najlatwiej
<sysek> marthinus: haha, co ? isc na wybory ? isc razem z zaslepnionym i glupim narodem ?
<mateusz> oni się nazywają lemingami :D
<marthinus> sysek: glosowac wypada, taki ustroj
<sysek> przestan
<sysek> temu krajowi potrzebna jest reka, jednowladza
<sysek> jak bylo kiedys
<marthinus> zatem obal rzad i stan na czele panstwa
<mateusz> hehe, widzę że kolejny monarchista wyrasta, hehe
<sysek> marthinus: niestety nie masz juz takiego czasu, ze wychodzisz i robisz rewolucje. niestety.
<marthinus> czas jest zawsze
<mateusz> sysek: nie chodzi o czas a o ludzi
<marthinus> otoz wlasnie, tylko ludzie jacys nie teges
<marthinus> maja sieczke zamiast mozgu
<mateusz> możnaby zacytować Piłsudskiego "Naród wspaniały, tylko ludzie kurwy."
<BlessJah> mateusz: bacz na język
<marthinus> to cytat byl
<mateusz> ok, przepraszam, ale to cytat, mam nadzieję że nikogo nie obraziłem ;)
<sysek> musze zrobic cv po angielsku
<marthinus> "polak polaka albo pierdoli, albo certoli" -Mrozek
<mateusz> sysek: weź pod uwagę tylko jedną rzecz podczas decydowania o lokalizacji (a dokładnie mieście), nie zawsze wyższe zarobki == większe oszczędności
<sysek> mateusz: miasto i tak jedno -> Londyn, tylko prace tam znalezc
<mateusz> trzeba znaleść opytymalne wynagrodzenie do kosztów wynajmu lokum
<BlessJah> marthinus: ...
<sysek> mateusz: o lokum sie nie martwimy
<marthinus> BlessJah: co jest?
<mateusz> sysek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689957/
<mateusz> mój zbiór, chyba tylko monster.co.uk zapomniałem dopisać
<BlessJah> marthinus: trochę kultury
<didek> Instalacja TOR na edgy, jakieś pomysły
<didek> ?
<sysek> mateusz: a gdzie Ty pracujesz ?
<mateusz> sysek: Londyn
<marthinus> BlessJah: czyzbym zachowal sie nieodpowiednio?
<CookieM> marthinus: nie używaj wulgaryzmów na tym kanale; poczytaj 'temat' pokoju
<BlessJah> marthinus: tak, chodzi konkretnie o używane przez ciebie słownictwo, uważane powszechnie za wulgarne (nawet w ramach cytatu)
<marthinus> ach, no tak
<marthinus> zapomnialem, ze to kanal dla dwunastolatkow
<marthinus> nikt nie rozumie sensu cytatu
<marthinus> ale zwraca sie uwage na "brzydkie slowo"
<marthinus> zenujace...
<didek> Żenujące to jest gadanie o głupotach na kanale ubuntu
<marthinus> tez prawda
<marthinus> w ogole ubuntu jesy
<marthinus> jest*
<marthinus> zenujace ;]
<didek> Straszne, idź sobie szukać innego miejsca do odbijania swojej złości.
<marthinus> alez ja nie mam w sobie zlosci
<marthinus> a jak mam, to daje jej upust
<marthinus> gdzies indziej ;]
<sysek> marthinus: kazdy uzywa co chce :P
<didek> Ktoś kiedyś przechodził taki myk, by przerobić edgy do lenny-ego?
<BlessJah> ktoś może będzie pamiętał, serial o rozbitkach emitowany tak w okolicach 2000 roku, prawdopodobnie na polsacie, opowiadający o grupie ocalałych z katastrofy lotniczej
<BlessJah> podobne do lost, ale serial był wcześniejszy, a akcja rozgrywała sie w dżungli a nie na wyspie
<DaZ> ja pamietam
<DaZ> ;_;
<DaZ> ale za cholere niepamieam tytulu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: lost sie dzial w dzungli tez
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0205737/ - Amazon?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak, amazon, przed chwila znalazlem
<didek> w okolicach 2000 roku to ja mialem z 5 lat
<didek> ;d
<jacekowski> to ty dalej nieletni jestes?
<didek> ani zimny ani letni.
<didek> jacekowski, nabijam się, przyszedłem na ten kanał w 2007 chyba miałem 16lat.
<BlessJah> 1991? pokolenie czernobyla?
<BlessJah> czy 1990?
<jacekowski> jak 91?
<jacekowski> czernobyl to byl 86
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pokolenie czernobyla to dwa trzy lata pozniej
<BlessJah> jak juz dobrze "wsiąkło"
<marthinus> nie 'czernobyl' tylko Czarnobyl
<marthinus> btw, co wy tam wiecie o Czarnobylu...
<Aquila1> właśnie skoro jodu nie pilicie
<jacekowski> pili
<bastetmilo> No. Co Wy wiecie.
<didek> Znacie może jakiegoś darmowego VPN który da mi taką samą usługę jak hamachi?
<arczi> Za darmo dzisiaj to nawet w twarz trudno dostać.
<bez> yo
<jacekowski> real    3m43.910s
<jacekowski> user    21m48.064s
<jacekowski> sys     1m32.904s
<jacekowski> tyle mi sie kernel buduje
<BlessJah> ładnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: z zlożoności obliczeniowej podobno mam miec projekt, który bedzie sie kilka dni liczyć
<jacekowski> bede kernel zmienial w ogole
<jacekowski> bo jeszcze selinuxa dorzucam do calego miksu
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> iirc po rebootcie irssi wstaje mi już z automatu
<Wizard> irssid? :>
<bez> cos zle zrobilem, conky nie wlacza sie po restarcie ;d
<Wizard> Uuuuuu..
<bastetmilo> bez: zepsułeś!
<bez> zaraz sprobuje znow do autostartu dodac
<zdziebek77xd> siema
<zdziebek77xd> jak ustawic Xorg'a aby kozystal z pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hsildaerD> normalnie to robi
<zdziebek77xd> moze wyjasnie to inaczej zainstalowalem sterowniki ze strony nvidi na wylaczonyn mdm
<zdziebek77xd> odpaliłem nvidia-xconf
<zdziebek77xd> wygenerowal konfiguracyjny plik ale mam rozdzielczosc 640x480
<marthinus> to dobra rozdzielczosc jest
<zdziebek77xd> ale nadal panel konfiguracyjny nvidi nie chce dzialac
<zdziebek77xd> i nie moge ustawic wiekszej
<mati75> root o lol
<jacekowski> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jacekowski> pisze wyraznie, nie instalowac ze strony nvidii
<jacekowski> tylko z repo brac
<Dreadlish> no ale nie zrozumieją.
<Ashiren> :<
<Aquila1> weather indicato rnie powinien pokazywać pogody 4 dni graficznie?
<Aquila1> po kliknięciu czy najechaniu?
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Są to jakieś klepacze PHP? Jak mam PHP 5.2.8 domyślnie w systemie, to bardzo stare? :D
<Carno> Wizard, http://php.net/downloads.php ;-)
<Wizard> Dobra, tyle to widzę.
<Wizard> Pytam, czy to bardzo przeszkadza?
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się z palca kompilować :P
<Wizard> Albo z jakichś z czapy paczek instalować.
<arczi> gjm@acer ~ $ pacman -Si php | grep -i wersja
<arczi> Wersja         : 5.4.11-2
<BlessJah> Wizard: crond
<Wizard> Właśnie ją kompiluję :)
<kichawa> lol
<arczi> O, kichawa :)
<kichawa> O, arczi ):
<arczi> arczi → gjm, nie smutaj.
<Wizard> kichawa: Co śmiesznego? Tu mam starożytny system na tym lapku.
<kichawa> no wlasnie cos gjm ostatnio nie widzialem :<
<Wizard> arczi to jest gjm.
<arczi> Jestem.
<BlessJah> rebranding
<bastetmilo> właśnie, arczi - skąd ta zmiana?
<Wizard> Pewnie z dwóch powodów. Jeden to pokazanie, że jest anarchistą, druga, że nie jest już w gjmnazjum.
<Wizard> Długo się buduje to BHP :
<arczi> Nie, po prostu tak krótki nick nie jest praktyczny, a że zwę się Artur to arczi jest na miejscu.
<matriks404> Wizard: Bezpieczeństwo i Higiena Pracy? :P
<Wizard> Artur, ale fajnie :)
<bastetmilo> arczi: a ja już się tak do gjm przyzywczaiłam :)
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, to jakbyś się nie nazywał, to i tak gjm jakoś bardziej ci już pasuje :>
<Wizard> Zważywszy, że nick na IRCu to właściwie wszystko, co widać, to zmiana nicka to okropna zmiana!
<arczi> /nick podstawowka
<matriks404> wie ktos jak wylaczyc na 10 sekund klawiature, bo chce ja wyczyscic? :D
<Andromacha> matriks404: a nie możesz komputera wyłączyć?
<matriks404> Andromacha: za duzo roboty :(
<Andromacha> ja tam wyciągam klawisze i okruchy na "żywca
<Andromacha> " wyciągam
<kichawa> *wciągam
<jacekowski> matriks404: zablokuj ekran
<skandyn> join #linuxmint-pl
<Wizard> LÜL
<Dreadlish> wtf to było.
<didek> Jak tam wieczorkiem? :D
 * Andromacha słucha Skrilleksa i tnie projekt
<arczi> WUBWUBWUB
<mariusz_1> zawsze tutaj taka nuda
<Andromacha> mariusz_1: nie znasz się
<mariusz_1> exit
<arczi> delete
<bez> yo
<bez> da sie jakos przyspieszyc wlaczanie ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> wyłączyć usługi
<bez> np?
<Dreadlish> np. jak nie masz drukarki to cupsa
<Dreadlish> jak nie używasz bluetootha, to bluetoothd i całość bluez szajsu
<Dreadlish> jak nie masz nfsa, to śmieci od nfsa
<Dreadlish> duuuużo.
<bez> jak wylacze?
<gjm> bez: http://bit.ly/WREsUq
<Dreadlish> a to już google i ktoś bardziej kompetentny ;d
<bez> ^^
<bez> System > Preferencje > Programy startowe
<bez> tego znalesc nie moge :D
<gjm> "znaleźć"
<gjm> Takie trudne: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/ubuntu-jak-dodac-programy-autostartu-t492790.html
<bez> "Programy startowe."
<bez> tego tez nie moge znalesc
<bez> a jest
<gjm> 22:31 < gjm> "znaleźć"
<bez> mam 2
<skandyn> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-12-04-wyswietlenie-listy-wszystkich-programow-startowych/#more-9675
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bcz56rc> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<bez> juz mam dzieki :D
<bez> brb
<bez> 40 sekund
<skandyn> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html
<bez> potrzebny jest firewall na ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> niekoniecznie
<qermit> nie
<qermit> chyba że wymaga tego sytuacja
<bez> chyba calkiem na ubuntu przejde
<bez> olac windowsa
<r_a_f> bez: nieolewaj - na pewno się przyda
<bez> jak mi sie sklep w lolu nie bedzie chcial otworzyc :D
<bez> co to jest jak klikne ctr + alt + f2
<Dreadlish> tty
<bez> czyli?
<BlessJah> terminal
<gjm> bez: Użyj czasem google, co?
<bez> uzywam
<gjm> Ta.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-21
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> wow ale cisza...
<gjm> 04:15 < Drathir> wow ale cisza...
<gjm> No trudno żeby o 04:15 ktoś tu siedział.
<sysek> :O
<sysek> dziwne, ze ktos tu o 8 siedzi
<DeXTeD> A co innego można w pracy robić :P
<BlessJah> teh
<Aquila> tutaj też rządzisz?
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> gjm: swojego czasu niewazne, ktora godzina a sie o czyms tam offowalo...
<Wizard> Aquila: O czym ty mówiesz?
<Aquila>  nie nic
<bastetmilo> Aquila: to sie nie nazywa rządzenie, tylko pilnowanie porządku ;)
<Aquila> jestem na irc bo myślałem że komuś pomogę będąc już ponad osiem lat na Linuksie ale widzę, że inne sprawy są ważniejsze
<gjm> O co mu chodzi?
<Drathir> Aquila: zawsze ktos sie znajdzie komu bedziesz w stanie pomoc, kwestia czasu...
<bastetmilo> gjm: aj, sama nie wiem, przynosi żale z innego kanalu nas ten
<gjm> Mhm.
<bastetmilo> Aquila: chcesz pomagac? Pomagaj. Nikt Ci tego nie broni. Nawet zachecam zebys sie udzielal.
<ftpd> Co za z dupy dzień. ćześć.
<ftpd> No ej ej, gdzie jest ten ubuntu phone :(
<bastetmilo> czesc Slonce :)
<CookieM> pod koniec lutego w Barcelonie będą udostępniać zflaszowanego na Galaxy
<Drathir> ftpd: witaj...
<ftpd> CookieM, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<ftpd> CookieM, To jest napisane, że dzisiaj będzie developer preview na nexusy.
<ftpd> A jako szczęśliwy posiadacz nexusa bardzo chętnie zobaczę/
<Drathir> ciekawe jak to bedzie smigac hrhr
<ftpd> Śmigać to pewnie będzie, gorzej z aplikacjami.
<Drathir> na arm-a troche ubogo z nimi pod debianowym systemem...
<Drathir> a zeby moc nie bylo to juz porazka...
<bez> elo
<bez>  Prawo Jazdy: Przyjęto wniosek - trwa postępowanie administracyjne.
<bez> wrescie
<bez> ^^
<BlessJah> kurs na nowych zasadach robisz?
<bez> teoretyke na starych ;D
<bez> jeszcze zdarzylem
<BlessJah> zaliczyles i czekasz na wydanie? nie ma chyba przepisow wprowadzajacych w nowej ustawie, bla afera ostatnio z czlowiekiem ktory zdal tuż przed, ale papiery z wordu poszły już po wejsciu w zycie
<bez> :D
<bez> znaczy zdalem w ten piatek
<bez> co byl :D
<gjm> Super.
<Drathir> odnosnie nowego prawka to ta punktacja to jakas chora jest dobrze, ze nie dali 0,2;0,5:0,7 :p
<bez> ^^
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale to tylko na motor
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ze teraz jak sie zda na A to masz ograniczenia mocy
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole, w UK zdajesz egzamin
<jacekowski> dostajesz papierek potwierdzajacy ze zdales
<gjm> >w UK
<gjm> Super.
<jacekowski> i teraz albo oddajesz im prawo jazdy twoje obecne (czyli takie z L jesli to twoja pierwsze prawo jazdy)
<jacekowski> albo nie oddajesz
<jacekowski> i jak oddales to oni to wysylaja do DVLA z wszystkim
<jacekowski> albo samemu musisz wyslac
<jacekowski> ale jezdzic mozesz samemu od razu jak zdasz egzamin
<jacekowski> a jakies 2-3 tygodnie pozniej przychodzi do domu prawo jazdy juz normalne z odpowiednia kategoria
<jacekowski> i w anglii mozna juz zbierac punkty zanim zdasz egzamin
<jacekowski> i jak przez pierwszy rok zbierzesz 6 (czyli 2x fotoradar)
<jacekowski> to zabieraja prawo jazdy
<jacekowski> i znowu egzamin
<bez> xD
<bez> a w polsce?
<gjm> *ziew*
<jacekowski> troche mniej drastycznie chyba
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeden z motorem, drugi co chciał na ciężarówki
<BlessJah> kierowcom zawsze wiatr w oczy
<jacekowski> szczerze, ja to bym w ogole kategorie A zlikwidowal
<jacekowski> bo co drugi na motorze to idiota
<BlessJah> szkodzą sami sobie
<gjm> Jaka szkoda że jacekowski nie jest władcą wszechświata, zlikwidowałby wszystkich idiotów.
<BlessJah> no, szkoda
<jacekowski> nie jak mi takie lusterko urwie
<jacekowski> jade sobie troche powyzej limitu na autostradzie
<jacekowski> obok mnie inny samochod
<jacekowski> a jakis idiota na motorze pomiedzy nami przejechal zapierdalajac tak ze myslalem ze w miejscu stoje
<jacekowski> urwal lusterko
<jacekowski> i na szczescie jakos tak nim zarzucilo ze nie we mnie przywalil tylko w drugiego kolesia
<jacekowski> gjm: ale co to ma byc?
<gjm> Przeanalizuj to co napisałeś.
<jacekowski> dzieci sa w szkole jeszcze
<jacekowski> i jakos idiotow na motorach jest albo wiecej albo sa bardziej widoczni
<BlessJah> jacekowski: te mniejszosci zawsze sa najglosniejsze
<jacekowski> a z rowerzystami tez bym porzadek zrobil niektorymi
<jacekowski> bo maja jakies nieatestowane blyskawki o mocy malej lampy blyskowej
<jacekowski> i ci po oczach tym wala
<jacekowski> te badania techniczne rowerow to nie byl taki zly pomysl
<gjm> Naprawdę interesujące.
<Dreadlish> very interasting
<Dreadlish> dobrze, że mi zarąbali rower spod bloku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest
<jacekowski> w samochodach swiatla musza byc ustawione tak zeby nie oslepialy
<gjm> Dreadlish: Tak, mogłeś nim kogoś zamordować.
<Dreadlish> gjm: pewnie osoba, która mi go zarąbała już się na nim zabiła.
<jacekowski> a se taki w rowerze reflektor zamontuje i moze jezdzic
<Dreadlish> po lewej stronie plastik z pedała odpadał
<jacekowski> nie o takie rzeczy
<Dreadlish> a hamulec przedni był w stylu 'do not tacz, bo cie wywali w przód'
<Dreadlish> więc jak się rozpędził i mu plastik odpadł i zahamował przednim
<Dreadlish> to jest fail compilation wtedy.
<jacekowski> ale jesli rower stanowi zagrozenie dla innych to cos z tym powinno byc zrobione
<BlessJah> kwestia zdrowego rozsądku
<BlessJah> poddaje sie, rozlacza mnie co minute
<gjm> Weź się ogarnij. Każdy nóż stanowi zagrożenie, to zależy tylko i wyłącznie od tego kto się nim posługuje, więc co? Może trzeba zacząć produkować tępe noże?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: twoje gadanie nawet stanowi zagrożenie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: rowerysta na drodze stanowi zagrozenie dla samego siebie glownie
<BlessJah> chyba ze za jego sprawa auto wjedzie w pieszych
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: więc twoje argumenty mają grupę inwalidzką
<jacekowski> rowerzysta ktory ma swiatla takie ze oslepiaja kierowcow stanowi zagrozenie
<gjm> Podejrzewam że mniejsze niż rowerzysta bez świateł.
<jacekowski> nie, bo bez swiatel stanowi zagrozenie dla siebie
<mateusz> jacekowski: pijani kierwocy też stanowią spore zagrożenie w ruchu samochodowym, można by zakazać prowadzenia samochodów ;)
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: a jak tak sobie zapierdzielają z długimi niektóre kierowczuchy, to co?
<jacekowski> mateusz: jest zakaz prowadzenia samochodu pod wplywem
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: tez zabierac prawa jazdy
<mateusz> no tak, ale nie każdy przestrzega
<jacekowski> mateusz: zabierac prawa jazdy
<mateusz> zabierają, ale Ci dalej jeżdżą ;)
<jacekowski> a jak zabranie prawa jazdy nie pomaga, to zabierac samochod
<Dreadlish> jacekowskiemu zabrać głos, bo stanowi zagrożenie
<Dreadlish> :v
<mateusz> dosyć skrajny pogląd, ale konfiskata auta mogłaby coś wskórać ;)
<mateusz> a co jak będzie miał zarejestrowane na żonę z którą ma rozdzielność majątkową?
<jacekowski> to sie zona nauczy ze auta sie nie pozycza osobie nietrzezwej
<mateusz> a jak gość był trzeźwy 10 lat i nagle raz mu się zdarzyło
<mateusz> nie można było przewidzieć
<jacekowski> to mu raz zabiora auto
<jacekowski> za pierwszym razem zabralbym prawo jazdy jesli ma
<jacekowski> jesli nie ma, to auto
<jacekowski> i jesli auto pozyczone to punkty rowniez osobie pozyczajacej by sie nalezaly
<jacekowski> za udostepnienie auta osobie bez uprawnien
<Dreadlish> jacekowski na premiera
<Dreadlish> tylko niech sobie klawiature polską znajdzie
<bez> jak zajac malego kota na 2 godziny?
<gjm> Czasem mam wrażenie że pomyliłem kanały.
<gjm> bez: Daj mu zabawkę.
<bez> gjm: on moje dredy bierze jako zabawke
<bez> ani to zasnie ani nic
<Dreadlish> gjm: trololo?
<gjm> Daj mu jakąś _normalną_ zabawkę.
<gjm> Albo nakarm porządnie to zaśnie.
<bez> znaczy to juz mlody kot
<bez> nie takie male te bydle
<bez> ale z pare miesiecy ma
<BlessJah> bez: zamknij go w pudelku i powiedz, ze to eksperyment
<BlessJah> niech sie boi skubaniec
<bez> po co mam mu mowic ze to eksperyment:D?
<gjm> bez: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kot_Schr%C3%B6dingera
<bez> ^^
<bez> zaraz walne testa
<bez> i powiem co wyszlo
<Drathir> bez: daj zwiazany klebek wloczki okraglej z kawalkiem koncowki wystajacym, bedziesz mial spokoj na jakis czas...
<bez> juz se poszedl
<bez> polezal, lezal i poszedl
<Drathir> ale najlepszy sposob to nakarm go i sobie zapewne pojdzie na drzemke hrhr
<ftpd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<ftpd> No witam.
<ftpd> Aha, ta procedura jest do zrobienia… na ubuntu ;-)
<sysek> u la la
<sysek> hmm..
<sysek> ale cisza
<gjm> SzszsZszszsSzsSZSszszszS...
<ftpd> Czy na livecd można dodawać ppa?
<CookieM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T7uulBYtZM
<sysek> ktos tu jeszcze uzywa ubuntu ?
<CookieM> mua
<BlessJah> sysek: ja
<sysek> ale unity uzywacie ?
<CookieM> ano
<BlessJah> kde, unity popsułem
<BlessJah> kde w sumie też sprawne nie jest, potrafi całkowicie zwiesić mi userspace (tylko sysrq działa), ale zdarza sie to dwa-trzy razy na tydzien
<sysek> hm. nigdy nie uzylem tego magicznego klawisza sysrq
<sysek> o, to jest skrot do screenshota
<BlessJah> o lol, wiem już czemu muszę B używać
<BlessJah> wszystko inne jest wyłączone
<sysek> B?
<BlessJah> REISUB, B to twardy reboot
<sysek> aaahaaaa
<BlessJah> tylko SUB działa na precise, ale zaraz sobie poprawię
<Drathir> ftpd: o ile ramu Ci nie braknie na live dalo sie kiedys wszystko...
<Drathir> swojego czasu programik graficzny z osobnego ppa do ratowania gruba z live instalowalem bez problemow...
<sysek> moze w cos pogram
 * marahin uzywa ubuntu
<marahin> @ sysek
<marahin> ale Unity nie zdzierżyłem, musiałem KDE zainstalować.
<sysek> w lts chyba jakies stare kde jest
<marahin> w s-ę-sie, że w ubu 12.04?
<sysek> mhm
<marahin> hum. nie wiem. ja na 12.10 jadę
<sysek> mnie troche przerazaja wydania co polroczne
<sysek> chcialem na fedorze zainstalowac bumblebee ale to istna katorga
<Drathir> sysek: dlaczego?
<sysek> hm. po wywaleniu xorg wedlug tutoriala mialem wszystko do gory nogami
<Drathir> o lol hrhr
<Drathir> sysek: az z ciekawosci sprawdzilem aur elegancko posiada tylko ze sporo roznych...
<sysek> hm?
<sysek> tak to bym zostal na fedorze
<sysek> ale zobacz
<sysek> http://ubuntuone.com/0TB0lRCTFsV0jIhW3OYKmj
<sysek> poza tym, straszne zaleznosci sa w fedorze
<Drathir> sysek: aur/nvidia-bumblebee-beta 313.18-4 (5) ciekawe to nvidia juz 313 stery ma ? wow
<sysek> Drathir, experimental to jest
<sysek> ide sie wykapac w sumie3
<sysek> od jakiegos czasu strasznie mnie irytuje kde
<sysek> i nie moge znalezc idealnego srodowiska dla siebie
<BlessJah> postaw awesome
<BlessJah> :]
<sysek> nie tam
<sysek> myslalem arch + openbox
<gjm> Nie ma to jak Openbox.
<gjm> sysek: http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/art/Openbox-4eva-355443199
<sysek> ladnie :)
<gjm> Trochę się nakonfigurowałem ;3
<kichawa> gjm: :<
<gjm> kichawa: Hm?
<kichawa> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/art/Openbox-again-349714029
<sysek> gjm, jak sie nazywa ten program po prawej ?
<kichawa> sysek: terminal :D
<sysek> nie too
<gjm> htop
<sysek> oo
<sysek> htop
<kichawa> to nie htop
<sysek> nie moglem sobie nazwy przypomniec
<gjm> kichawa: Że tapetę zmieniłem? (:
<Drathir> sysek: mate
<r_a_f> hello - macie też taki problem z odmontowywaniem pendrive'a, że zawsze daje komunikat o niezapisanych danych ?
<Drathir> moze cos korzysta z niego i czeka na odmontowanie?
<sysek> Drathir, nie podoba mi sie
<r_a_f> no właśnie kiszka jakaś - zwykłe kopiuj wklej ( mały plik) i zawsze pluje tym komunikatem - trzeba chamsko wyjąć pena ...
<Drathir> sysek: forka g2 jakiegos innego, jeszcze cinamon chyba byl...
<Voldenet> r_a_f: wydaje mi się, że to skutek nieodmontowanej partycji
<r_a_f> ale jak wy tego nie macie tzn u mnie coś tam niedograne - najważniejsze że zapisuje, więc i tak jest ok
<Voldenet> ja odmontowuję partycję przed wyjęciem penaa
<r_a_f> Voldenet: moze masz racje - spróbuję 'z palca' odmontować i zobaczę
<r_a_f> ja klikam na ikonkę w Thunarze (mam xfce)
<Drathir> ewentualnie sprobuj zobaczyc w dmesg-u czy jakichs bledow nie rzuca...
<sysek> tylko kurcze, znow konfigurowac openboxa pod siebie
<Drathir> a daj w thunarze na penie prawym odmontuj i zobacz czy tak samo sie zachowa...
<r_a_f> spróbuję - dzięki
<sysek> gdzies mam stary config openboxa
<r_a_f> sysek: a jaki panel używasz w openboksie ( jezeli w ogole uzywasz)?
<sysek> r_a_f, uzywalem tint2
<sysek> mysle zeby wrocic do polaczenia arch + openbox
<r_a_f> arch te wiki strony ma chyba najlepsze
<r_a_f> w sumie to korzystam z nich i na mincie i nie tylko ;)
<Drathir> r_a_f: ++
<sysek> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3xyg04a0pr2slw/lol.png
<sysek> openbox na starym pc
<r_a_f> co to te krzyże ? :p
<Drathir> ja przewaznie zawsze jak cos szukam to pierwsze co wiki a potem google, bo czesto o wiele szybciej idzie cos skonfigurowac niezaleznie od systemu niz szukac wgooglach ktore na drugim miejscu sa...
<r_a_f> Drathir: to racja
<Drathir> r_a_f: spokojnie nie wieszam to tylko plusiki za dobra mysl hrhr
<sysek> dobra, sciaga sie iso
<r_a_f> sysek: spory masz monitor chyba ...
<sysek> r_a_f, 21 cali to jest ze starego pc
<sysek> teraz lapka mam
<r_a_f> i na pewno troche ci brak tych 21 cali
<sysek> troche tak
<sysek> dobra, ide zrobic archa
<r_a_f> lapek ma jedną wadę - patrzysz cały czas troche za nisko - przy dłuższym czasie pracy to masakra
<r_a_f> ja ostatnio postawiłem sobie lapka na małym taborecie - wyglądało idiotycznie i oczywiście niedługo to zmieniłem , ale komfort pracy 3x lepszy
<BlessJah> r_a_f: wszystkie wady dot ergonomii pracy na lapku wynikaja z trwalego polaczenia monitora z klawiatura
<r_a_f> BlessJah: dokładnie - jak wyżej położysz lapka - podłączysz klaw usb to jest OK
<BlessJah> ja eksperymentowałem ze stojącym stanowiskiem
<BlessJah> też jest fajnie
<r_a_f> ale i tak nie ma co kombinować - zbliżamy się do czasów, kiedy z małego telefonu czy innej zabawki z procesorem będzie można się podłaczyć do urządzeń peryferyjnych
<BlessJah> zrezygnowałem z dwóch względów - półka była o 5-10 cm za wysoka
<BlessJah> i potrzebowałem trochę przestrzeni na różne rupiecie
<r_a_f> haha - wiem jak to komicznie wygląda, ale jest faktem, że komfort rośnie straszliwie
<BlessJah> czy ja wiem czy tak komicznie? duzo maszyn obsluguje sie na stojaca, a komputer przeciez tez jest maszyna
<r_a_f> to prawda - zależy tylko co na kompie robisz - bo jak dłuższy tekst, księgowość albo rysunek to musisz siedzeć i to wygodnie ...
<BlessJah> a jak 6h programowania bez przerwy, to już nie?
<BlessJah> czym sie ksiegowosc od programowania rozni?
<r_a_f> w księgowości ilość rozwiązań jest znacznie bardziej ograniczona ;)
<r_a_f> przepisami oczywiście
<BlessJah> praca przy komputerze w pozycji stojącej jest niezgodna z zasadami bhp niezależnie od stanowiska
<BlessJah> wracam za kwadrans
<bazant> witam
<bazant> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł na brak grafiki na facebooku ?
<bazant> i tylko tam ?
<kichawa> ctrl+f5
<sysek> okej, wszystko okej tylko nie moge ustawic wygladu gtk2 w openboksie
<bazant> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł ?
<gjm> sysek: lxappearance
<sysek> mam
<sysek> i wlasnie nie widzi zadnych themow gtk
<sysek> dobra, juz mam
<gjm> A gdzie są?
<gjm> ok
<sysek> z AUR musialem pobrac
<sysek> jeszcze tylko tint2 z AUR sciagne
<gjm> Wersja z AUR ma launchery.
<sysek> wiem i ikonki
<gjm> Ja miałem ikonki w wersji z repo :o
<sysek> ;o
<sysek> to moze zmienili
<sysek> bo kiedy nie pamietam zeby z repo bylo
<gjm> Jak chcesz jakieś kofigi to mów ;)
<gjm> konfigi
<sysek> no nie
<sysek> nie dziala
<gjm> Co?
<sysek> moje themy gtk
<sysek> candido
<sysek> nie chca sie kompilowac
<sysek> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtimer.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly."
<gjm> Motyw kompilujesz? ;o
<sysek> robie paczke z AUR
<gjm> Do takich pierdół się nie opłaca.
<gjm> Ręcznie wrzuć.
<sysek> to musze znalezc recznie them
<sysek> ok
<sysek> gtk2 mam
<ftpd> Korci mnie ten ubuntu phone. Ale rozsądek podpowiada poczekać ze dwa dni na jakieś opinie.
<sysek> gjm, a da sie zrobic ikonki na pulpicie ?
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, :*!
<gjm> sysek: Da. Np. pcmanfm
<sysek> ftpd, tez mnie korci, ale mam nokie lumie ;)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: :-* heeej
<BlessJah> bazant: tutaj
<sysek> matko, ale ten net wolno chodzi
<sysek> co za porazka
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Żyjecie? :P
<DaZ> nie >:
<BlessJah> Wizard: żyjemy, ale co to za życie...
<Wizard> DaZ: Czy ty mógłbyś chociaż raz nie trolować? :)
<Wizard> BlessJah: Złe?
<DaZ> co ty człowieku chcesz ;_;
<DaZ> pytasz, odpowiadam.
<sysek> Wizard, o/
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<sysek> ciekawe czy bedzie mozna zainstalowac ubuntu os na nokii
<bez> duza jest roznica jak mam 32 bitowy system a 64?
<Wizard> bez: Zależy w czym. Na intelach 32bity są emulowane, więc jest teoretycznie wolniej - ale znajdź mi test, który to pokaże.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nadal emulują?
<bez> bo ogolnie moge miec 64
<bez> a teraz sie zczailem ze mam 32
<Wizard> Z kolei na 64bit int jest 64bit i wskaźniki też, przez co aplikacje jedzą nieco więcej ramu.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Tak kojarzę.
<BlessJah> choć w sumie ostatnio JB mówił na AK że i* to ta sama architektura co wczesniejsze pentiumy
<Wizard> Prawodpodobnie ;P
<bez> zczailem teraz jak mam wszystko ladnie skonfigurowane
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no netburst to to na pewno nie jest.
<bez> akurat przy aktualizacji jadra
<bez> lol
<Wizard> bez: Więc nie ruszaj.
<Wizard> Po co ruszać, skoro działa? :D
<bez> ale to duzej roznicy nie ma?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Na biurku nie odczujesz.
<bez> a na czym?
<bez> np jak gram?
<Wizard> A to nie wiem :)
<Wizard> Na linuksa są jakieś gry? :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: steam jest są i gry
<DaZ> stim zio
<DaZ> stim ;_;
<Wizard> Czad.
<bez> no lol mi dziala na linuksie
<Wizard> Tera ludzie będą Ubuntu instalować, żeby sobie pograć. Świat schodzi na psy. Kupuję maka :D
<bez> a mam ogolnie i7 i 8gb ram
<Wizard> Do gier to raczej się grafika liczy.
<Wizard> lol?
<bez> league of legend
<Wizard> http://funny-pictures-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/LOL_28.jpg
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Aj, nie zdążyłem mu wlepić.
<BlessJah> Wizard: kiedy ludzie zaczną używać linuksa, już nię będziemy tacy cool
<Wizard> BlessJah: Zawsze jest jeszcze gentoo! Mam to samo co ty, ale szybsze o 0,1%! I wolniej o pół dani.
<Wizard> dnia.
<Wizard> Kiedyś miałem koszmar z Gentoo.
<Wizard> bez: http://funny-pictures-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/LOL_28.jpg
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ale to już go wam opowiadałem kiedyś.
<bez> da sie jakos zmienic na 64bity nie instalujac ponownie?
<BlessJah> bez: da
<BlessJah> ale popsujesz
<BlessJah> le[piej nie próbuj
<Wizard> Tak, ale to karkołomne. O co ci chodzi z tym 64?
<bez> Wizard: :D
<bez> jakos mi nie pasuje ze moge miec 64 bity
<bez> a mam 32 :D
<bez> duza roznica miedzy kernelem 3,5 a 3,7?
<Wizard> Nie wiem i szczerze mnie to średnio obchodzi :D
<Wizard> Ma działać.
<Wizard> Dobra, już grubo po 11. idę poczytać.
<Wizard> Pa o/
<bez> yo
<BlessJah> Wizard: w sumie[Bdziała
<BlessJah> ten mój net :/
<bez_nicku> witam
<bez> yo
<garr> 1st
<Drathir> cos ciekawego sie dzialo?
<bez> nie :D
<bez> ide spac
<bez> elo
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-22
<sysek> omg
<sysek> pokazalo sie condition zero na steamie
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> dod coraz blizej
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<gjm> Cześć, gjm.
<Wizard> gjm: Jednak wróciłeś do normalnej ksywki? :)
<gjm> Jak widać.
<sysek> a jaka mial wczesniej :P ?
<Wizard> arczi :>
<Dreadlish> cześć wam.
<sysek> Wizard, jakos nie zauwazylem :P
<Wizard> Czego?
<sysek> zeby wczesniej uzywal ksywki arczi
<bastetmilo> sysek: bo Cie nie było jak to robił :)
<sysek> bastetmilo, no ale teraz jestem :D
<ftpd> Cze.
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<ftpd> Con los terroristas!
<sysek> :D
<sysek> HARLEM SHAKE
<jacekowski> harlem shake powinno umrzec i nigdy nie powstac
<bastetmilo> lol
<jacekowski> mam takiego jednego w pracy co sie tym podnieca
<sysek> jacekowski, szkoda, ze ja ta piosenke slyszalem jakies pare miechow wczesniej :D
<sysek> a moze gentoo
<Belzebub> a może sys-kernel/geek-sources?
<sysek> nieee fiem co to
<Belzebub> sysek: kernel ze wsystkimi patchami
<Belzebub> od grsecurity po distro kernel patch
<sysek> uou. ale i tak juz nie umialbym zrobic kernela pod gentoo
<sysek> uzylbym genkerlen i na tym by sie skonczylo
<Wizard> Człowiek chciał posłuchać Harlemu w pracy, wpisuje na wrzucie, a tu masa czarnuchów gibających :|
<Wizard> I weź tu "piątą trzydzieści" znajdź.
<sysek> :D
 * kichawa wpisal "piata trzydziesci"
<kichawa> handluj z tym
<sysek> D:
<sysek> jacekowski, ile kosztuje nexus 4 w UK ?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> raczej ciezko dostac
<sysek> :(
<gjm> 10:44 < jacekowski> harlem shake powinno umrzec i nigdy nie powstac
<gjm> Ty też nie powinieneś.
<sysek> o nie, zaraz sie zacznie
<sysek> gjm, pokaz openboksa
<jacekowski>  11:48:47 up 29 days,  2:48, 10 users,  load average: 622.70, 409.63, 214.84
<gjm> A ja mus screenshota wstawiałem.
<gjm> mu
<Wizard> Możesz nam wstawić.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Przekażemy!
<gjm> E tam.
<DaZ> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/22/dsdsa445445gr.png
<DaZ> wooo!!11
<DaZ> :v
<gjm> <haker>
<Wizard> Odpal KDE żrące 300MB, żeby wyświetlić dwa paseczki :)
<Wizard> Prawdziwny haker.
<Dreadlish> jak to dobrze, że nie mam tyle ramu na kde
<Wizard> Hmm, z pokrewnych, to widzę, że Razor się rozwija :)
<DaZ> Wizard: odpal sobie cokolwiek żeby wyświetlić okeinko
<DaZ> okienko even :v
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/22/12_06_30_2013-02-22_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> :3
<Wizard> Jaka seksowna czcionka :> Comic Sans?
<gjm> Tyś widział.
<Wizard> Jam.
<gjm> Terminus 4eva
<Dreadlish> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/22/2013-02-22-120915_1280x800_scrot.png
<Dreadlish> mehu mehu :<
<Dreadlish> no i koniec?
<ftpd> Dobra, temat jest taki: dostaję z dhcp wpis w resolv.conf, w /etc/network/interfaces dodaję swoje DNSy. Jak zrobić, żeby te moje były pierwsze?
<ftpd> Bo niestety resolv.conf działa tak, że jak mu 1. serwer na liście działa, przyjmuje informacje od niego i kończy zapytanie.
<ftpd> Co mnie nie bawi, bo ten wpis z dhcp, owszem, działa, ale nie forwarduje mojej domeny.
<Dreadlish> to sobie przestaw dns.
<Dreadlish> tak trudno?
<Dreadlish> jak masz z automatu, to zrobie zrób resolv.conf.head
<Quintasan> Witam
<Wizard> Cześc, Quintasan
 * gjm słucha: Baauer - Harlem Shake (Filthy Disco Remix)
<gjm> <:
<Dreadlish> gjm: jacusiowski cie zje ;D
<bastetmilo> gjm: pewnie każe Ci umrzeć :P
<gjm> Bardzo mi z tego powodu wszystko jedno.
<Wizard> sysek: Co tak się kręcisz?
<sysek> Wizard, konfiguruje :P
<Wizard> Openbox ma opcję restart.
<sysek> ale ja jej nie mam :(
<Wizard> To dodaj do menu.
<gjm> openbox --restart
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Polazł do roboty.
<Wizard> Skont wiesz?
<gjm> 13:14 < sysek> dobra, czas do pracy isc
<gjm> Tylko nie tu.
<BlessJah> niektórzy tutaj siedzą i w czasie pracy ^^
<mateusz> albo tylko w czasie pracy ;)
<BlessJah> to chyba jak neta nie maja :]
<Drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Cześć, Drathir.
<Drathir> jestem ciekaw jaki server vnc jest godny polecenia?
<mikess> nx
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry ;)
<Wizard> Cześć, spoofy.
<spoofy> Mam pytanie odnośnie kernela łubuntowego.
<Wizard> I rozumiem, że zamierzasz je zadać?
<spoofy> No raczej tak :)
<spoofy> Mianowicie chodzi o apparmor
<gjm> Napięcie rośnie.
<spoofy> Klecę kernel czysty z patchami z łubuntu
<spoofy> a apparmor i tak ni działa
<spoofy> moduł teoretycznie jest załadowany
<spoofy> sudo apparmor_status
<Wizard> AppArmor potrzebuje też jakichś narzędzi w przestrzeni użytkownika.
<spoofy> apparmor module is loaded.
<spoofy> You do not have enough privilege to read the profile set.
<spoofy> Cache read/write disabled: /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/features interface file missing. (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.)
<jacekowski> no ci napisalo dokladnie o co chodzi
<jacekowski>                 (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.)
<spoofy> yes the mainline kernels will never have the above compatibility patch. There are different patches in development that will replace the current compatibility patches and that will go upstream when they are ready
<spoofy> to było odnośnie 2.6.38 i aa 2.6
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> yes the mainline kernels will never have the above compatibility patch
<jacekowski> mainline kernels will NEVER ....
<jacekowski> czyli mainline nigdy nie bedzie mialo tego patcha
<spoofy> yes but I cannot find compatibility patch for aa 2.7 ;)
<jacekowski> jaki kernel?
<bez> elo
<spoofy> jajko 3.2.20
<bez> nie mam juz pomyslu co moge robic na linuksie
<jacekowski> The AppArmor v2.4 compatibility patches are available in the stable kernel branches. eg v3.4-aa2.8 or in the release tarballs in the kernel-patches directory.
<spoofy> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/security/apparmor/AppArmor-2.7/ pusto
<jacekowski> nie tu
<bez> zaaktualizowalem ubuntu, kernela, uruchomilem lola, moge neta przegladac, irc
<bez> co jeszcze?
<bez> nie mam celu w zyciu
<jacekowski> https://launchpad.net/apparmor/2.8/2.8.1/+download/apparmor-2.8.1.tar.gz
<jacekowski> https://launchpad.net/apparmor/
<jacekowski> z launchpada
<jacekowski> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/apparmor/master/files/head:/kernel-patches/3.2/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/auxxbv9> (at bazaar.launchpad.net)
<spoofy> jacekowski: Dziękować :) Zaraz spróbuję sklecić na nowo jajko
<gHo> bez: idź pobiegaj.
<bez> co Ty
<bez> ja dawno z domu nie wychodzilem
<Belzebub> wersj bez ;D
<bez> dziewczyna do mnie zaraz przychodzi
<bez> nie chce mi sie sprzatac
<Belzebub> bez: to daj jej 50 zł i powiedz dla niej ze to na jej wydatki i żeby Ci posprzątała. :D
<bez> ahahahahahahahahhaahaahahah
<bez> sprzatanie : wywietrzyc bo chyba jebie
<bez> nie wiem dalczego ale ona mi sprzata sama z siebie :D
<bez> jak przyjezdza:D
<Belzebub> ouuuu
<Belzebub> hardo
<bez> jedna wada tylko istnieje tego ze przyjezdza
<bez> mam lozko jednoosobowe
<bez> jak sie dupa rozepcha to miejsca nie ma
<ksychy> siema o/
<spoofy> jacekowski: działa ;)
<qermit> bez: to problem?
<bez> albo jestem docisniety do sciany albo spadma
<bez> spadam*
<ksychy> ;]
<bez> zainstalowalem kernela 3,7 a przed chwila ze aktualizacja
<bez> i ze chce 3,5 zainstalowac
<Dreadlish> ja mam 3.8 ;D
<bez> ale dlaczego on chce mi 3,5?
<Drathir> wow jacekowski what the co to za obciazenie przy 10 userach?
<Wizard> bez: Nie bądź wulgarny :<
<jacekowski> Drathir: "make -j"
<Wizard> Jesteś boski. Zakładam jutro związek wyznaniowy. Podrzuć jakąś fajną nazwę.
<Wizard> Sekta Słońca Jacekowskiego.
<Wizard> Może być?
<bastetmilo> Boski jacekowski.
<Wizard> :)
<qermit> było mi bardzo bastetmiło
<Wizard> qermit mnie to obchodzi ;)
<Wizard> Siema, qermit.
<Wizard> Jak zdrówko?
<gjm> 21:27 < bastetmilo> Boski jacekowski.
<gjm> :D
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Ty go widziałeś, czy jacekowski jest boski?
<karagal> Witam
<karagal> program do faktur ktos moze jakis polecic?
<Wizard> I my witamy.
<Wizard> Polecam.
<DaZ> polecam
<Wizard> 1.
<karagal> :>
<bastetmilo> karagal: wfirma
<Wizard> bastetmilo jak zwykle jako jedyna ogarnia cokolwiek :)
<bastetmilo> tss :>
<karagal> bastetmilo: a cos żeby na kompie bylo a nie na serwerze?
<bastetmilo> karagal: QFaktury patrzyłeś?
<karagal> o cos takiego bylo mi trzeba dziekuje:>
<Wizard> bastetmilo++
<Wizard> Ja uciekam, czołem żołnierze o\
<tagava> czy mogę w jakiś sposób używając encfs podać hasło od razu przy użyciu polecenia?
<sysek> kaszl kaszl
<tagava> czy mogę w jakiś sposób używając encfs podać hasło od razu przy użyciu polecenia?
<dweller> tagava: przez ten czas już dawno znalazłbyś odpowiedź raczej
<tagava> miałem inne zajęcia
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-23
<Drathir> jacekowski: a jak konsola chodzi przy takim obciazeniu, idzie korzystac z mniej niz kilku minutowym przesunieciem czasowym ?
<Drathir> karagal: symfonie itp?
<jacekowski> Drathir: zalezy
<jacekowski> Drathir: sam loadavg to akurat nie jest problem, scheduler akurat jest na tyle inteligentny ze programy interaktywne dostaja wiecej procesora
<jacekowski> co jest problemem, to fakt ze z tym loadavg poszlo rowniez 20GB zuzycia ramu
<jacekowski> i zaczelo swapowac
<Drathir> lol 20gb no to ladnie pojechalo...
<Drathir> swoja droga to majac do dyspozycji 20gb i prawie caly procek to postep kompilacj ladny musial byc- zanim na swapa nie wskoczylo...
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Nie widziałem.
<jacekowski> Drathir: no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> Drathir: 500 procesow zajechalo cala pamiec zanim zdazylo cos sensownego zrobic
<jacekowski> Drathir: a jak zaczelo swapowac to juz nic nie szlo
<Drathir> jacekowski: to nie ciekawie... jeden plus moze tylko w tym byc, ze cisnienie podnioslo i kawa nie potrzebna :/
<Drathir> a ja sobie z ipv6 od he walcze...
<bez> lol
<bez> jakis blad mi wywala caly czas
<bez> Apport has detected a possible GPU hang.  Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?
<bez> co to moze byc?
<gjm> Przetłumacz sobie.
<bez> a co tam bylo?
<bez> kompa zrestartowalem
<gjm> Pytało czy zdarzyło się i/lub wymagał "siłowego" resetu.
<gjm> tfu
<gjm> Pytało czy zdarzyło się żeby zawiesił Ci się system i/lub wymagał "siłowego" resetu.
<bez> dalem ze tak
<bez> wyslalem blad
<bez> tzn zglosilem
<Ashiren> :O
<bez> ale o co moglo chodzic?
<gHo> wygoogluj, będziesz wiedział :)
<gjm> #wróżki-pl
<bez> to wyslij mi ta informacje bo nie mam juz :D
<gHo> < bez> Apport has detected a possible GPU hang.  Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?
<bez> dzieki
<gHo> proszę
<dweller> Boże
<dweller> o, właśnie, wg. nowych krajowych ram kwalifikacji jeżeli ktoś nie zna żadnego języka obcego na poziomie B1 albo B2, już nie pamiętam, to nie powinien zostać przyjęty na studia ;f
<bez> jestem liceum :D
<Dreadlish> noi?
<bez> nie chodze glodny
<qermit> dweller: B2? przecież to przedszkolaki zdają teraz
<dweller> tak
<dweller> tylko co z tego
<dweller> przez cały tok nauczania będąc na wyższym poziomie w nowej szkole spadasz na niższy
<dweller> bo trzeba się dostosować do najgorszego + margines
<dweller> już nie mówiąc o tym że "reformę" zaczynali właśnie od najmłodszych
<BlessJah> qermit: to ile trwa teraz przedszkole, ze na B2 wskakuja???
<qermit> BlessJah: nie mam pojęcia
<BlessJah> przed B2 sa 3 poziomy
<BlessJah> ja po szesciu latach edukacji zdalbym chyba C1 (bo na kursie B2 na studiach wszystko umialem i sie nudzilem)
<gjm> Mogę Cię dotknąć?
<BlessJah> qermit: tak jak mowi dweller: co 3 lata zmiana szkoly i wszystkie grupy naginane sa w dol zeby wyrownac poziom
<BlessJah> gjm: C1 to zadne osiagniecie
<bez> :D
<dweller> no podbicie poziomu o jeden potrzeba około 180h lekcyjnych
<BlessJah> ile to jest? rok mniej wiecej?
<jacekowski> co to za poziomy?
<dweller> jak mają 1.5 godziny tygodniowo to jest dobrze, czyli jakieś 60 godzin rocznie
<dweller> ;f
<BlessJah> jacekowski: europa, panie
<jacekowski> FCE?
<BlessJah> dweller: lol, masz racje
<jacekowski> a ten,
<BlessJah> dweller: ale przyjmijmy ze chodzilo o lekcyjne
<jacekowski> zeby bylo ciekawiej FCE nigdzie nie uznaja tak na prawde, wszedzie chca albo ielts albo toefl
<dweller> BlessJah: te 180 to chyba nie lekcyjne jednak
<dweller> still, podstawówka drwa średnio 2 lata
<dweller> trwa*
<BlessJah> lol? 6 lat trwała
<BlessJah> jacekowski: choci ci o certyfikaty czy oznaczenia poziomow?
<dweller> przykro mi, rodzice Cię nie kochali i wypychali do obcych ludzi ;f
<jacekowski> certyfikaty
<BlessJah> slyszalbym, gdyby zmienili dlugosc podstawowki i to tak drastycznie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja mam acert ^^ wystawiony przez polibude
<dweller> BlessJah: ja byłem w podstawówce 2,5 roku
<dweller> a 6 lat to od urodzenia musiałbyś zasuwać
<BlessJah> dweller: przed reformami
<BlessJah> ja robilem 6 3 3
<BlessJah> w wieku 7 lat, wczesniej przedszkole i zerówka
<dweller> ale musiałbyś wtedy chodzić do przedszkola zaraz po opuszczeniu szpitala
<dweller> widząc do góry nogami
<dweller> ;f
<BlessJah> dweller: nie rozumiem, jak wg ciebie wyglada pelna sciezka edukacji i kiedy sie ja zaczyna???
<dweller> dobra, nie przeczytałem dobrze
<dweller> :D
<dweller> nie zauważyłem że tam podstawówka była, masz rację ;f
<BlessJah> no, to wrocmy do tematu
<BlessJah> jak maja 1.5h tygodniowo, to zrobia troche wiecej niz 60h, tyle sie robi w akademickim roku (godzin lekcyjnych)
<dweller> już pisałem że to nie są jednak lekcyjne
<BlessJah> chce zastosowac mocno optymistyczny przelicznik
<dweller> czyli robią 60h rocznie a potem przerwa wakacyjna i zaczynamy od początku
<dweller> czyli potrzebuje 3 lat rzeby przeskoczyć o stopień wyżej
<BlessJah> dwóch
<dweller> biorąc pod uwagę że nie zapomni tego czego się w tym czasie uczyło
<dweller> w dalszym ciągu to strasznie mało jest
<BlessJah> czyli po przedszkolu mozna A1-A2 wyciagnac (co jak na przedszkolaka jest duzo)
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy przedszkolak zna jezyk polski na poziom odpowiadajacy B2 jak czytam wymagania
<dweller> A1 to praktycznie przedstawienie się, nazwanie kolorów i liczenie do 100 ;f
<BlessJah> na pewno nie ma wymaganego zakresu slownictwa
<BlessJah> dweller: teoretycznie liczenie, pytanie o droge i robienie zakupow
<dweller> taaa
<BlessJah> i opisywanie wakacji - to umie kazdy
<BlessJah> qermit: przedszkolak nie siegnie wyzej niz A2
<BlessJah> z B2 native w tym samym wieku mialby problemy
<qermit> BlessJah: chodziło mi raczej o poziom trudności niż o wiek
<dweller> qermit: wiesz, w Polsce większość ludzi miałaby problemy z B2, nawet jeżeli mówią ża znają angielski
<BlessJah> dweller: niestety nawet z B1, matura podstawowa mogliby miec problem (jesli chodzi o mlodych)
<Wizard> Cześć. Potrzebuję przerzucić 125GB danych z jednego komputera na drugi, jedyna opcja to skrętka (wifi odpada, dysku nie mam). CIFS, NFS czy SSH? :)
<Wizard> (Na jednym komputerze jest Ubuntu, na drugim OS X, jeśli to komuś coś podpowie, dane z Linuksa na maka będą lecieć)
<BlessJah> ssh rsync albo https
<BlessJah> Wizard: rsync najlepiej
<Wizard> Rsync bym musiał wpierw na obu zainstalować i skonfigurować. Myślisz, że mi się chce? :>
<Wizard> Zobaczę CIFS na początek.
<BlessJah> skonfigurowac?
<BlessJah> wystarczy ssh na serwerze
<BlessJah> nie musisz od razu demona stawiac
<Wizard> O, jest jeszcze AFP.
<Wizard> Które działa od razu.
<BlessJah> siły zbrojne filipin?
<Wizard> Apple File Cośtam.
<Wizard> Nautilus widzi. To chyba dobrze? :>
<BlessJah> google personalizuje moje wyniki pod linuksy, nie maki :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, dobrze
<Wizard> Nawet działa. Nie spodziewałem się, że coś może sobie na Linuksie działać tak od razu, domyślnie, bez instalowania tony gówna i godziny klikania.
<Wizard> I powoli przestaję rozumieć po jaką cholerę komu unity i gnome3, skoro w gnome2 wszystko działa i robi to dobrze.
<BlessJah> kde tez umie duzo fajnych rzeczy
<DaZ> bo wyszło kde i załoga gnome dostała padaczki, że tamci robią nowe rzeczy to my tez musimy
<qermit> Wizard: unity jest fajne
<BlessJah> qermit: łatwopsujne
<Wizard> DaZ: Fakt, qermit: Jest.
<Wizard> Ja lubię Unity.
<DaZ> a potem wszyscy co sie trzymają gtk zfejspalmowali i tak powstało unity ;_;
<qermit> zwłaszcza rozmieszczanie okienek
<Wizard> Gnome shell też.
<Wizard> qermit: O czym mówisz?
<DaZ> kde4lyfe
<gjm> A Ci znowu...
<Wizard> Kwestia gustu.
<qermit> no ctrl+alt + keypad
<Wizard> Siem, gjm. o/
<Wizard> gjm: Od wczoraj żyjesz? To się nigdy nie skończy :D
<gjm> Jak to dobrze że mam swoje środowisko w którym mi wszystko pasuje i nie muszę hejtować innych.
<qermit> chyba sobie przeinstaluję debiana na ubuntu bo w debianie nie ma unity :(
<Dreadlish> unity :/
<Wizard> gjm: :D
<Wizard> Jak to dobrze, że właściwie lubię wszystkie i wiem, że każde ma zalety i wady.
<qermit> w sumie mam jeszcze 20GB wolnego na moim LVM
<gjm> Mhm. A jak ktoś mówi że używa terminala to mówisz o średniowieczu.
<Wizard> Ja?
<gjm> A jest tu inny Wizard?
<Wizard> Bo tak jest :)
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, poważnej pracy bez terminala się zrobić nie da.
<Wizard> Jak mi w pracy kazali się przesiąść na Windows, to od tamtej pory tęsknię za moją poprzednią firmą, gdzie windows mało kto miał.
<BlessJah> Wizard: trochę zgrzyt, poważna praca jest równoznaczna z średniowiecznymi metodami?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Tak, jestem programistą, chcąc nie chcąc zaglądam „pod maskę”
<gjm> Zatem jestem rycerzem.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Prosto ze średniowiecza.
<Wizard> Z kopią. Zapsaową.
<gjm> No właśnie nie.
<Wizard> Jak to mawiał mój kolega… Są ludzie, którzy robią kopie. I ci, którzy będą robili ;P
<gjm> Właśnie muszę coś w tym kierunku zrobić.
<gjm> I konfigi gdzieś wrzucić.
<jacekowski> crashplan
<BlessJah> duplicity
<BlessJah> plus jakis dropbox :]
<Wizard> No domyślnie jest Duplicity zintegrowane z Ubu1
<gjm> Tzn. myślę o backupie na drugi dysk i konfigi na GitHuba.
<BlessJah> Wizard: tylko malo wygodne jest dodawanie katalogow
<BlessJah> jesli idzie za symlinkami, zamiast je kopiowac, to mozna zrobic ~/.tobackup/ i tam powrzucac symlinki do katalogow do backupowania
<Wizard> Kurr, zawiesiło się :/
<Wizard> Znaczy… nie kopiuje. Cieszyłem się za wcześnie.
<BlessJah> no i troche szybko backup puchnie
<Wizard> Ale zapomniałem, że OS X umie FTP na kliknięcie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: rsync
<Wizard> Dupa tam rsycn. Po FTP leci ładnie ;)
<qermit> git z czyszczeniem historii powyzej 2 commitów
<BlessJah> qermit: tez dobre, ale czy sprawdzi sie dla duzych plikow?
<qermit> BlessJah: git może być w trybie binarnym
<qermit> gorzej jak gdzieś wewnątrz był by jakiś kolejny git
<BlessJah> co to daje? uzycie binarnego diffa?
<qermit> binarnego difa?
<qermit> nie binarny diff tylko binarny tryb
<qermit> albo całość jest podmieniana albo nie
<BlessJah> czyli binarny tryb w ogole nie uzywa diffa?
<jacekowski> gjm: backup na drugi dysk jest gowno warty
<jacekowski> ja mam bardzo dobre doswiadczenia z crashplan
<jacekowski> z samym softem jak rowniez z usluga zeby dane trzymac u nich
<gjm> Tak, wiemy, z wszystkim masz doświadczenie.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: opowiedz wszystkim jak crashplan dziala
<BlessJah> przyrostowy zdalny backup tak często jak się da
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sprawdza kilka razy na minutę, nie?
<BlessJah> można używać swoich komputerów jako backup jeden dla drugiego, albo skorzystać z usługi
<Wizard> Stąd właśnie kopiuję pliki z jednego na drugi ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: crashplan działa tak, że kopiuje bez przerwy i to przyrostowo
<BlessJah> mozesz odtworzyc z dowolnego momentu
<BlessJah> tylko pewnie szybko puchnie
<Wizard> Ale ten crashplan jest sieciowy
<jacekowski> inotify
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie tylko
<jacekowski> Wizard: lokalnie tez potrafi
<jacekowski> Wizard: to ogolnie caly soft do backupu, ktory potrafi kopiowac na inny twoj komputer, lokalnie, jak rowniez do chmury (to juz za pieniadze, $4/miesiac za nielimitowana ilosc)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Sympatycznie.
<Wizard> Hmm, to w javie jest.
<Wizard> To znaczy, że na maku też mi będzie działać :P
<Wizard> Obadam sobie.
<jacekowski> i linuxie
<jacekowski> i windowsie
<Wizard> Łindołs mi lata koło dupy. Dzięki, jacekowski.
<Wizard> I coś gadka umarła.
<Wizard> qermit: Git średnio nadaje się do kopii zapasowych katalogów, w których są repa gita :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: .gitignore ^^
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy w ogóle jakiś backup nadaje się do backupowania backupów przyrostowych
<BlessJah> s/jakiś/jakiś przyrostowy/
<Drathir> a rsync do backupu danych to zly pomysl?
<BlessJah> Drathir: przede wszystkim nie jest przyrostowy
<BlessJah> zalezy jaki chcesz backup, nie widze innych przeszkod
<Wizard> Time Machine FTW :>
<Wizard> </troll>
<BlessJah> przeoczyłem moment, w którym otworzyłeś tag
<BlessJah> będzie ktoś na CeBITcie?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Wizard> Cześć, Ashiren.
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, spotkales ie kiedys z tym, zeby karty micro sd mialy rozne ksztalty?
<dweller> szkodnik_: jak bardzo różne?
<szkodnik_> chodzi o jedno male wyciecie z boku
<dweller> ciekawe
<szkodnik_> mam w rece blackberry z usa, wszedzie jest napisane, ze one obsluguja micro sd
<szkodnik_> ale jak probuje wsadzic micro sd do niego, to nie wlazi- brakuje tkiego malenkiego wyciecia- po jednej stronie jest, po drguegij go nie ma, a ma metalowa klapka ma taki dzyngiel do tego wyciecia po obu stronach
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: mam z microsd niewielkie doswiadczenie, ale nie, nie zdarzylo mi sie zebym nie mogl gdzies wsadzic
<szkodnik_> umm to ja jestem ofiara losu inie potrafie wsadzic karty? ;)
<BlessJah> zwykle wsadzalem w szparki
<BlessJah> te z szuflatka, klatka czy co to tam jest to tylko w komorce
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: czasem ciezko wchodzi, miniaturyzacja
<szkodnik_> tu nei am szparki
<Wizard> :>
<szkodnik_> jest taki cus przykrywany taka plytka, ktora sie przesuwa
<szkodnik_> i wlsnie ta plytka nie chce sie zamknac, bo jej ten dzyndzel przeszkadza
<Wizard> Cześć szkodnik_.
<szkodnik_> hej Wizard :)
<CookieM> spróbuj odwrócić o 180 stopni i delikatnie wsuwać; w końcu musi wskoczyć; poza tym obok portu albo na zaślepce powinien być symbol microsd
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: tak, roboczo wymyslilem temu nazwe klatka
<szkodnik_> ta ma 2 wciecia http://allegro.pl/karta-pamieci-ms-micro-m2-2gb-karmelicka-13-krakow-i3029853974.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/b425a3o> (at allegro.pl)
<szkodnik_> moze o te chodzi
<szkodnik_> CookieM, no wlasnie tam nie ma zadnego symbolu
<szkodnik_> to nie jest najnowszy telefon
<CookieM> szkodnik_, a jaki to model blackberry
<CookieM> ?
<szkodnik_> curve 8330
<BlessJah> to na pewno microsd?
<szkodnik_> no tak jest napisane wszedzie
<szkodnik_> nie mam instrukcji od niego
<szkodnik_> moze te sprzedawane u nas mialu micro sd, a w usa dawali cos innego?
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_Stick#Memory_Stick_Micro_.28M2.29
<BlessJah> to nie microSD
<szkodnik_> na wszystkich stronach z charakterystyka telefonu pisza, ze micro sd :P
<szkodnik_> dlatego pytalam, czy moga miec rozne ksztalty ;)
<szkodnik_> rozmiar micro sc die zgadza, tylko dziurki brakuje ;)
<BlessJah> moze wersja z usa ma ms
<szkodnik_> dobra, rodzice maja gzies w domu aparat ma ms, sprawdze kiedys rzy okazji
<BlessJah> nie moge znalezc nigdzie info o wersji amerykanskiej z MS, musisz probowac
<BlessJah> http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/devices/knowledge_base.html?id=20560
<BlessJah> pokaz zdjecie makro tej klatki
<CookieM> może w porcie siedzi jakieś ciało obce; ja bym mu zdjął obudowę i sprawdził (jeśli się da) czy ktoś czegoś tam nie wepchnął; możliwe, że miejsce na kartę pamięci jest w środku, zazwyczaj pod baterią albo obok SIMa
<BlessJah> CookieM: jest pod simem, klatka nie szparka
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: te klatki wygladaja jakby potrzebowaly dodatkowych dziurek, przed chwila moja nokie sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> brb, prysznic wezme
<CookieM> bingo 'The Curve’s microSD card slot is convenient for expanding memory but isn’t convenient to get to. It’s under the battery and you must power down the phone to access it. Have fun with that slow boot up time when you have to access the card frequently. '
<CookieM> http://www.mobiletechreview.com/phones/BlackBerry-Curve-8330.htm
<szkodnik_> dzieki :)
<szkodnik_> popracuje jeszcze nad tym
<jacekowski> mialem takiego blackberrego
<jacekowski> ale nie uzywalem
<qermit> Wizard: wiem
<BlessJah> re
<Wizard> łóóóóóó, Stoch 2. po pierwszej serii \o/
<Waldi_> czescó
<Waldi_> chcialbym obejrzec walke, macie jakis sposob?
<Dreadlish> idziesz zapłacić, albo idziesz do znajomego, ew. do jakiejś knajpy
<Wizard> Dreadlish++
<qermit> lol, legia przegrywa
<Wizard> Co przegrywa?
<Drathir> BlessJah: wlasnie sprawdzam ten ktory polecil jacekowski zobaczymy jak to wyglada... rsync o tyle dobry, ze potrafi tylko zmiany aktualizowac o ile dobrze pamietam...
<Drathir> szkodnik_: moze przystosowane do sdhc class 10?
<Drathir> szkodnik_: m2 to nie te sony karty?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Drathir> ja niestety od 9300 zaczynalem...
<szkodnik_> Drathir, ja sienie znam, prost baba jesem ;)
<didek> Widział ktoś może kiedyś pełnoprawnego debiana na ARM?
<didek> Czy tylko jakieś podróbki?
<dweller> co znaczy podrobki?
<didek> Tzn, że nie można właściwie za wiele na tym zrobić, chociażby... uruchomić openvpn
<didek> Bo jak mi się wydaje kompilacja własna na armie zajmie mi miesiąc
<dweller> to zbuduj u siebie toolchain i buduj na arm
<didek> Racja
<didek> Tylko po prostu będzie to wymagało tak wielu bibliotek dołączanych już i skompilowanych, że chyba sobie nie poradzę. Za dużym gimbusem jestem.
<jacekowski> didek: nie prawda
<jacekowski> didek: zalezy jaki arm
<jacekowski> didek: dla przykladu jest chocby raspbian
<jacekowski> didek: debian na raspberry pi i jest komplet paczek
<jacekowski> didek: i jest normalny debian na arm rowniez
<didek> Ja nie wiem, jacekowski, pytam się bo właśnie będę walczył z raspberry w niedługim czasie, uzupełniam wiadomości.
<jacekowski> jest raspbian i dziala bez problemu
<jacekowski> ale raspberry pi to armv6 i procesor ma chyba z 10 lat juz
<jacekowski> i jest powolny
<didek> Jak bardzo powolny?
<didek> Tzn z tego co tam się chwalą to z grafiką radzi sobie nienajgorzej, zatem nie powinienem mieć z nim problemów? Mam go zamiar domyślnie używać jako shell, bramę proxy i vpn, nada się? (domowo, nic z zastosowań "dużych").
<jacekowski> znaczy sie okolice pomiedzy p2 a p3
<jacekowski> ale rpi ma tylko jeden ethernet
<jacekowski> ktory ma 100mbit tylko
<jacekowski> a i to ledwo
<didek> To akurat nie problem, nie chodzi o prędkość. Elegancko, wiesz dla mnie jest ważne niskie zużycie prądu po prostu i nic więcej.
<didek> Użyłbym jakiejś starej maszyny, ale one biorą 10x więcej niż rpi
<jacekowski> a jak zrobisz jakies proxy/brame na czyms co ma 1 ethernet
<didek> Spokojnie, od czego są karty sieciowe na usb :D Nie no żartuję. Nie chodziło mi o bramę w sensie bramy eth, po socks (tak samo proxy) chcę się łączyć.
<dweller> rpi samo ma eth po usb
<jacekowski> didek: usb w rpi jest beznadziejne
<Dreadlish> jak całe rpi.
<jacekowski> nom
<didek> Co polecacie zamiast tego?
<Belzebub> pandaboard? ;D
<Dreadlish> tak
<didek> nie znajdę tego na allegro już widzę ;)
<dweller> cubox jest fajny
<didek> Tylko że koszt 232€ mnie nie cieszy, jak dla mnie za duże koszty.
<didek> sama płyta 149€
<dweller> jakość kosztuje ;f
<jacekowski> odroid-u2
<jacekowski> albo x2
<jacekowski> albo zwykle u
<didek> Ale faktycznie, są to mocne procesory :)
<jacekowski> pandaboard ma slaby procesor
<jacekowski> mocniejszy niz rpi ale slaby w porownaniu do obecnych armow
<didek> No na pewno bez porównania do ARM, które siedzą teraz w telefonach.
<didek> W szkole dla takich gimbusów jak ja, uczą, że taki IA-64 czy też ARM są lepszymi alternatywami dla obciążonego kompatybilnością wsteczną x86. Czy to prawda - ciężko mi stwierdzić, ale w teorii wydaje się fkatycznie prawdziwe.
<dweller> ia64 jest praktycznie martwe
<dweller> chociaż sam koncept fajny jest
<didek> Itanium nie jest takie martwe, znaczy na desktopach się nie sprawdziło, ale w serwerowniach można spotkać (przynajmniej w RP).
<Dreadlish> wat
<Dreadlish> itanium jest sztucznie podtrzymywane przez hp
<dweller> itanium nigdy nie były przeznaczone na desktopy
<didek> "Projekt" zakładał wdrożenie do desktopów.
<jacekowski> ARM tez ma sporo obciazenia kompatybilnoscia wsteczna
<jacekowski> a IA64 jest umarte
<Dreadlish> martwe, nie umarte jacekowski.
<Dreadlish> ew. uśmiercone
 * didek phews
<Dreadlish> gdyby nie hp, to by nie było już itanium
<Dreadlish> bo swego czasu włożyli w to kupę kasy i im się to jeszcze opłaca chociaż trochę
<didek> Szkoda, pewnie nic nie przebije najstarszej żyjącej architektury.
<jacekowski> x86 sie sporo zmienilo
<jacekowski> 64 bity wprowadzily bardzo duzo zmian
<didek> Jak dla mnie jest to nadal ta sama architektura.
<Dreadlish> trochę pociachali wtedy procki
<jacekowski> didek: a jednak nie
<Dreadlish> ale z strony endusera działa tak samo
<Dreadlish> kod ten sam rusza
<Dreadlish> ale hardwarowo nie tak samo ;d
<didek> Ja nie jestem przekonany, jak to to samo, chociażby rejestry już inne ale to znów obudowywanie starej stodoły jest.
<didek> De facto sam superskalar się nie zmienił jako procesor, nadal taki sam tylko faz potoków doszło troszeczkę więcej.
<jacekowski> tak na to patrzec to wszystkie procesory sa takie same
<didek> ARM jest taki sam jak x86?
<Dreadlish> nie
<didek> IA-64 jest taki sam jak x86? :D
<Dreadlish> ale da się go zrobić, żeby działał tak samo jak x86 ;)
<Dreadlish> wszystko się da zrobić do postaci input -> operacja -> output
<Dreadlish> gdzie przy tym samym inpucie, mamy ten sam output na wszystkich prockach
<didek> No tak, kwestia tego co napiszemy w kodzie tak? :)
<didek> Faktycznie asemblerowy kod ARM zajmie więcej linijek niż x86 średnio, z oczywistych powodów, mało instrukcji, brak adresowania pośredniego do pamięci, trochę zajmie więcej pisanie.
<didek> I to już dla mnie osobiście jest niesamowita przepaść.
<Dreadlish> risc vs emulowany cisc
<Dreadlish> bo x86 nie jest ciscem od dawna ;d
<didek> x86 CISC de facto jest, czy nam się to podoba czy nie - rozmawiamy o architekturze. W realizacji oczywiście występuje wiele poziomow, ale czy rozważając starego Pentium przypadkiem też nie jest RISC? W końcu na poziomie uOP jest taki całkiem RISC-owy. Ciężko oceniać pod względem realizacji, to fakt.
<didek> A jeszcze trochę, to zobaczymy chyba wszyscy, że poziom architektury przeniesie się na poziom wirtualizacji procesora/architektury.
<Dreadlish> dobra tam
<Dreadlish> x86 to risc z mikrokodem
<Dreadlish> resztę każdy zna
<dweller> didek: rzecz w tym że arm nie potrzebuje kompatybilności wstecznej
<dweller> gdyby x86 stosowane w taki sam sposób jak army to też można by olać ;f
<Dreadlish> stary soft i tak na nowych prockach nie rusza
<Dreadlish> więc niektóre zaszłości możnaby wywalić ;d
<Drathir> szktylko ostrzegam  jak raz skorzystasz z BB to juz sie od niego nie bedziesz chcial uwolnic hrhr
<Drathir> didek: n900 na debianie jest...
<didek> Zadajmy sobie teraz pytanie, czy to na pewno debian?
<didek> To nie jest meego?
<didek> A nie, maemo.
<qermit> małe mo
<Drathir> didek: vpn-ow to tu chyba z 5 roznych wersji i odmian jest nawet ciscowa...
<Drathir> didek: co do kompilacji z tego co slyszalem stosuje sie boxy na pc...
<jacekowski> Drathir: x86 to cisc
<jacekowski> Drathir: czasy tego ze tlumaczyli minely wraz z core
<jacekowski> Drathir: n900 nie jest na debianie
<jacekowski> Drathir: i z debianem to ma tylko menedzera pakietow wspolnego
<qermit> co tłumaczyli?
<jacekowski> instrukcje
<jacekowski> x86 byly tlumaczone na wewnetrzne riscowe instrukcje w p4
<qermit> to najpierw nie tłumaczyli, potem tłumaczyli a teraz nie tłumaczą?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> teraz instrukcje sa rozbijane na makrooperacje dla roznych jednostek wykonawczych w procesorze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-24
<BlessJah> `seen m477
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: m477 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 weeks, 0 days, 18 hours, 51 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <m477> um
<BlessJah> znowu bana dostał?
<elbow> śpicie?
<DaZ> tak.
<elbow> szkoda
<elbow> gdzie domyślnie montuje sie empetrójka po podłączeniu przez usb? system mówi że zamontował wolumin ale nigdzie go nie widać?
<DaZ> /run/media/ ?;v
<DaZ> czy tam /media
<elbow> niestety nie ma :/
<elbow> DaZ: inny pomysł?
<elbow> a może to jest cos z tą empetrójką? ale jak to sprawdzić ?:P
<elbow> to chyba to pierwsze http://wklej.org/id/964451/
<DaZ> elbow: generalnie nic sie nie powinno montować samo, menadżer plików powinien ci dać to zamontować i od razu przejść do :v
<DaZ> i generalnie dmesg sobie sprawdź.
<elbow> DaZ: bądź łaskaw rzucić okiem http://wklej.org/id/964452/ nie bardzo umiem to przeczytać
<DaZ> elbow: teoretycznie widzi to co powinno, ta cała reszta to jakieś apparmorowe wtf [;
<DaZ> zawsze możesz sobie te partycje z palca zamontować.
<elbow> jak?
<elbow> chciałbym po prostu wrzucić tam troche muzyki
<DaZ> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<DaZ> ino to mniej koszerne jest.
<elbow> DaZ: http://wklej.org/id/964453/ jaki system plików?
<DaZ> huh
<DaZ> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -t vfat moze :v
<DaZ> elbow: chyba, ze to jest jakis exfat
<DaZ> mnie nie pytaj generalnie, to twoja empetrójka.
<elbow> DaZ: dziś ją wyjąłem z pudełka :P jest nowa
<elbow> DaZ: jak to sprawdzić?:)
<DaZ> fdisk -l /dev/sdb  ?:v
<DaZ> generalnie dunno, jakoś zdarza mi sie wiedzieć na czym mam partycje
<elbow> DaZ: http://wklej.org/id/964454/
<DaZ> no, to exfat [;
<DaZ> fuse-exfat sobie wrzuć
<DaZ> skądś :v
<elbow> DaZ: czyli mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -t exfat  ?
<DaZ> elbow: tak, tylko możesz nie mieć 
<DaZ> http://maketecheasier.com/access-exfat-file-system-in-ubuntu/2012/07/23
<DaZ> i w sumie jak zamiejesz to i automaty powinny go zawidzieć
<DaZ> ewentualnie możesz to po prostu zformatować na zwykły fat jeśli reszta urządzenia to ogarnie. bo ten exfat to potrzebny jak cyganom praca
<elbow> DaZ: nie no, głupieje już, zainstalowałem to co było podane w Twoim linku i http://wklej.org/id/964455/ jak żyć?
<elbow> sprawdze czy na windzie ta empetrójka hula
<DaZ> elbow: w sumie dmesg pewnie coś tam napisał dlaczego nie działa
<DaZ> a w internetach smieszki mówią żeby to potraktować chkdskiem.
<elbow> DaZ: dobra xp tez jej nie widzi
<DaZ> bo xp nie ma exfata jesli go jakims dziwnym trafem nie zainstalowales.
<elbow> no nie
<elbow> jak chkdiskiem?
<DaZ> niewazne, bo to windowsowe, a jak widac twoj nie umie w exfata <:
<DaZ> wrzuc dmesga.
<elbow> juz moment
<DaZ> i w tym momencie to ja bym to w sumie przeformatował i liczył, że zadziała :v
<DaZ>  ale ja sie na tym nie znam.
<elbow> DaZ: http://wklej.org/id/964456/ bardzo proszę
<DaZ> dunnolol
<elbow> i co? czterogigowa empetrójka psu w dupe?:P
<DaZ> pewnie nie
<elbow> jak żyć?
<DaZ> w sumie sobie mysle co z tym zrobić
<elbow> i co?
<DaZ> no, w zasadzie mozesz sobie zrobi mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 i miec zwyklego fata, tylko w zaleznosci od tego jak bardzo chinskie to jest, to moze albo przestac to czytac, albo jakos magicznie sie zcegłować :V
<DaZ> wiec w sumie jak uwazasz ze jest bardzo chinskie to sobie zrob przed tym dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=~/foo bs=5M
<elbow> juz, chwila
<DaZ> no, to nie bedzie chwila :3
<DaZ> hum
<DaZ> czy moze nawet if=/dev/sdb całe :v
<DaZ> jak szaleć to szaleć.
<elbow> juz idzie
<elbow> tzn nic sie nie dzieje
<elbow> ile to moze potrwać?
<DaZ> z pare minut :v
<DaZ> zawsze mozesz mu poslac kill -USR1 `pidof dd` i ci wypisze.
<elbow> poczekam
<DaZ> o pacz
<elbow> poszło
<elbow> DaZ: nadal nic to nie zmieniło :P
<DaZ> co poszło i jak bardzo
<elbow> DaZ: http://wklej.org/id/964461/
<DaZ> elbow: no, to mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 :v
<DaZ> przynajmniej bedziesz miał pendrajw <:
<elbow> DaZ: http://wklej.org/id/964462/
<DaZ> mount
<DaZ> mount|grep sdb1
<DaZ> nawet :v
<elbow> http://wklej.org/id/964463/
<DaZ> no, to mam dla ciebie taka dobra wiadomosc, ze sie tam zamontowało
<elbow> hm
<elbow> zaraz sprawdzimy
<elbow> DaZ: skopiowałem tam mp3 ale na tym grajku mówi mi że pusty dysk :P
<DaZ> no, to albo musisz zrobic pewnie sync
<elbow> DaZ: co?:P
<DaZ> ewentualnie sprawdz czy jak odłączysz grajek to czy przestaniesz tam miec mp3
<DaZ> wpisze se sync w terminal :v
<elbow> moment
<elbow> wpisuje i nic sie nie wydarzyło spektakularnego :P
<elbow> a jak odłączam to znika ten katalog z /media/elbow
<DaZ> bo w sumie nie miało
<DaZ> i dalej ci nie widzi? :v
<elbow> hm, to juz przekracza moje zdolności kognitywne - podłączam grajka, skopiowałem beethovena, odłączam, grajek mówi że pusty dysk, podłączam go znowu - beethoven leży na tym dysku ale grajek go jakby nie widzi
<elbow> jak żyć?:P
<DaZ> dunnolol
<DaZ> moze on nie umie mp3 <:
<elbow> lol no weź :P
<elbow> http://i.imgur.com/caCqKiE.png
<elbow> odłączam a on mówi że jest pusty :P
<DaZ> nie mam pojecia :v
<elbow> http://imgur.com/3Zo2lMc
<elbow> może musze mu tam katalogi jakieś poreobic żeby wiedział skąd czytac?
<DaZ> tak bardzo nie mam pojecia <:
<elbow> LOL
<DaZ> nie dali ci jakiejs instrukcji do tego? :v
<elbow> nie ;p
<sysek> czy ubuntu moze byc dystrubucja dla geekow ?
<qermit> sysek: dlaczego nie może być?
<sysek> hm. moze to glupie, ale w ubuntu (moim zdaniem) coraz mniej terminala sie uzwa, tzn to juz zalezy od czlowieka
<qermit> ok czyli uważasz że nie jestem geekiem
<sysek> no ja nie jestem
<sysek> ale po prostu mnie zastanawia czy tacy prawdziwi tez uzywaja
<dweller> uzywaja
<dweller> ale to ich praca
<dweller> ;f
<DaZ> co to sa te geeki
<DaZ> i czy to zarazliwe, bo ja nie chce >:
<sysek> :<
<sysek> i wez cos tutaj napisz
<dweller> kamilku
<dweller> kamilki*
<krawat> czy curl jest najszybszym rozwiązaniem (w przypadku języka c) do pobierania samego źródła strony?
<ChaosEngine> krawat: raczej tak
<krawat> czyli nie będzie szybciej jak bym poleciał socketami?
<ChaosEngine> niżej nie ma sensu schodzić
<ChaosEngine> nie zauważysz różnicy
<ChaosEngine> a więcej się namęczysz
<krawat> a libcurl dla c wspiera te asynchroniczne pobierania?
<krawat> że ustawiam mu naraz np 100 stronek z których ma pobrać
<DaZ> co ty robisz ;_;
<krawat> leechuję content z warez-bb
<krawat> do tej pory używałem php, ale chcę mieć okienka ładne :)
<krawat> jeszcze myślałem, żeby zrobić program na 8 wątków każdy po 100 tych multi curli, ale okazało się że wtedy nie działa w ogóle
<krawat> chyba że źle użyłem forków w php
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> nie rób tego do jednej strony
<Voldenet> dostaniesz bana na ip
<Voldenet> za 100 requestów w sekundę
<krawat> nie dają bana tylko leci 502
<krawat> błąd
<krawat> ale ja używam proxy
<krawat> na każdy request inne proxy
<Voldenet> wina proxy
<krawat> tak mówisz?
<krawat> tylko że bez proxy też mi walą 502
<Voldenet> raczej
<krawat> jeśli za szybko pobieram
<krawat> bo jak leci np. 100 stron na minutę to jest ok
<krawat> tylko oni mają 30 mln postów to trochę by zeszło :P
<Voldenet> no to bierz 2-3 requesty naraz
<Voldenet> krawat: czekaj, co ty właściwie robisz?
<krawat> 30 mln / 3 req = 10 mln czasów na 3 req
<krawat> [11:28] <krawat> leechuję content z warez-bb
<krawat> potrzebuję release notes i uwag użytkowników ze stron warezowych, żeby wzmocnić seo
<krawat> release notes = nfo :P
<Voldenet> seogówno
<krawat> wolę to niż spam mailingowy
<Voldenet> nie pomogę Ci, bo zajmujesz się psuciem googli zawodowo
<Voldenet> :<
<Dreadlish> psucie googli--;
<krawat> nie psuję, mam stronę o releasach
<Voldenet> przez takich ludzi mogę od razu zaczynać szukanie od 4 strony w googlach
<Voldenet> bo reszta to seospam
<krawat> poza tym będzie link do oryginalnego postu
<krawat> bo źel wyszukujesz
<Dreadlish> przez adf.ly pewnie
<krawat> robisz sobie -site:mojastrona.pl
<Dreadlish> bo na tym też trzeba zarobić
<krawat> Dreadlish czytasz w moich myślach ;)
<krawat> ale linkbucks
<Dreadlish> bo na wszystkim kurwa trzeba zarobić
<Dreadlish> kopnę kogoś w dupę za 5zł
<Voldenet> #*(@$@#
<krawat> hje hje :P
<Dreadlish> kto chce?
<Dreadlish> OJJJJJJ
<Dreadlish> przepraszam :<
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: kopnij krawata
<krawat> Dreadlish jest taka strona
<Voldenet> zapłacę 10
<Voldenet> :<
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: + dojazd i koszta operacyjne
<krawat> gdzie luzdie dają takie zadania za 5 dolarów
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: czekaj, tak mocno kopiesz że potem operacja pośladów potrzebna?
<Voldenet> :OO
<krawat> fiverr.com
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nic z nich nie zostaje, więc wiesz
<krawat> Voldenet co jest złego w -site:mojastrona.pl?
<krawat> nie dostaniesz wyników z mojej strony i masz od razu 1 stronę na google
<Voldenet> krawat: sir
<Voldenet> raczej
<Voldenet> -site:seospam1.pl -site:seospam2.pl -site:seospamN.pl
<krawat> ja tak robię z wyszukiwarkami plików
<Voldenet> nie będę sobie budował filtrów
<Voldenet> takich cwaniaczków co sobie budują strony pod seo
<Voldenet> powinno się wieszać
<krawat> ja buduję seo pod pieniądze
<Dreadlish> PIENIONDZE
<krawat> xD
<Dreadlish> idź roznosić ulotki
<Voldenet> a mógłbyś zarabiać na czymś innym niż psucie
<krawat> monej :P
<Dreadlish> to przecież też z seo związane
<Voldenet> btw, jaka to strona
<Voldenet> nie żebym piracił
<Voldenet> (:
<krawat> na blogspocie
<krawat> poza tym nie wypiracisz, bo nie ma linków do hostingów, a do oryginalnego źródła
<krawat> a warez-bb tylko dla zarejestrowanych jest
<Voldenet> ale i tak daj link
<Voldenet> zobaczę
<krawat> nie ma linka, jeszcze, na razie zbieram posty na dysk
<Voldenet> och szkoda
<Voldenet> no to report do googli musi poczekać
<krawat> ale dam ci link do zablokowania :P
<krawat> oni tego nie usuną
<krawat> jest mnóstwo warezowych blogspotów
<krawat> Około 1 310 000 wyników (0,27 s)
<Voldenet> nie usuną, ale ludzie zweryfikują czy jest budowane pod kątem seo i obniżą niesłusznie naliczany rating
<Dreadlish> tak
<Voldenet> czyli zamiast 4 będzie 5 czy 6 strona
<krawat> ważne że będzie jakakolwiek
<Voldenet> poza tym, budowanie bazy z warez-bb to naprawdę ambitny projekt
<krawat> ostatnio udało mi się wyrobić pr 3 w 3 tygodnie
<krawat> Voldenet będą inne strony, ta jest najtrudniejsza
<Voldenet> i 30 milionów postów to mniej więcej kilka miechów będziesz robił, nie ma na to obejścia
<krawat> opiera się wgetowi
<krawat> no niestety, to jest ta sprawa, dlatego korzystam z pomocy proxy
<Dreadlish> wgeta łatwo odpiąć ;d
<Voldenet> są do tego programy afaik
<krawat> Dreadlish pewnie dlatego nie chce scrapować jak mu każą :P
<Voldenet> chociażby httrack
<krawat> ale on nie robi tego co ja chcę
<krawat> ma od razu parsować wyniki
<krawat> co w przypadku wgeta i basha jest możliwe
<krawat> a już httrack nie za bardzo, poza tym jest wolny
<Voldenet> perl
<Voldenet> ftw
<Dreadlish> \m/
<krawat> brofist
<Dreadlish> i zrobisz wszystko jedną linijką
<Dreadlish> zawsze
<krawat> print 1337
<krawat> :P
<dweller> hkkkgjj krsjouls)&*(#& jihhkuiikey
<Voldenet> do tego LWP::UserAgent, koniecznie
<Voldenet> dweller: fajne sortowanie, pomysłowe
<dweller> wygląda na poprawny kod perla
<dweller> taa
<Voldenet> chociaż może się wysypać przy ostatnim elemencie dla liczb o wielkości n*9-1%0
<krawat> widzieliście filmik o dużych liczbach z podcastów gynvaela?
<Voldenet> co
<krawat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgXBiyMFfpY
<Voldenet> oh wow i co
<Voldenet> poakzuje jak wykorzystać pari?
<krawat> chciałem w podobny sposób zrobić pierwiastkowanie, w podobny pod względem tego rozdzielania na jednostki, dziesiątki, etc
<Voldenet> nie mam czasu oglądać 30 minut głupot
<krawat> nie, chodzi mi o sam algorytm
<Voldenet> a na czym on niby polega?
<krawat> to przewiń do 15-tej
<Voldenet> okay, to już lepiej
<krawat> jak masz 123 + 456 to dodajesz 3 i 6, 2 i 5, 1 i 4
<krawat> żeby mieć te liczby w intach maks
<krawat> a nie long longach
<Voldenet> ta wydajność
<Voldenet> wyobrażam ją sobie
<Voldenet> legendarna przy liczbach rzędu 10^30
<krawat> ja bym zrobił pierwiastkowanie na zasadzie weź to co pod pierwiastkiem i zacznij pętlą sprawdzać mnożenie liczby która ma połowę znaków co startowa, czyli jak startowa ma milion znaków to mnożymy pół miliona znakową z pół miliona znakową i sprawdzamy czy wyjdzie większe czy mniejsze
<Voldenet> i złożoność pamięciowa tak optymalna
<krawat> ale to tylko tak dla rozrywki :D
<krawat> żeby ominąć math.h
<sysek> jest coś lepszego niz rhythmbox ?
<Voldenet> hm, nie rób tego
<Voldenet> na sqrt są matematyczne metody 100x lepsze
<wujek> sysek: czego oczekujesz od otwarzacza?
<sysek> wujek, zeby sie nie zacinal i normalnie importowal muzyke
<gjm> DeaDBeeF
<Voldenet> krawat: generalnie lepiej jest skorzystać z tożsamości sqrt(x) = e^.5ln(x)
<krawat> trzeba być matematykiem
<Voldenet> czy, jak np. na biednych kartach graficznych z cuda możesz użyć logarytmu o podstawie 2
<krawat> poza tym pamiętaj, że chcę uniknąć dołączania math.h
<krawat> a do logarytmów pewnie będzie potrzebne
<krawat> gjm a co myślisz o totemie?
<Voldenet> krawat: niekoniecznie, zależy od sprzętu
<gjm> Nic, nie używałem.
<krawat> Voldenet to spróbuję
<Voldenet> np. nvidiowska cuda ma w standardzie ln2
<Voldenet> lg2*
<krawat> ja mam zintegrowanego intela
<krawat> xD
<gjm> Poza tym i tak zwykle używam mpd.
<Voldenet> no cóż, krawat, jak chcesz takie rzeczy robić, to lepiej użyj gotowych libów
<Voldenet> bo siedzą w nich matematycy
<Voldenet> :)
<krawat> ale wtedy do żadna zabawa :D
<wujek> sysek: kiedys w ubuntu bylo banshee. orpocz tego masz amarok, clementine, exaile, audacious i pewnie jeszcze parę. Te kojarzę, potestuj, któryś Ci pewnie przypadnie do gustu
<jacekowski> clementine ftw!
<Dreadlish> banshee żre ramu jak powalone
<Dreadlish> clementine ftw, as jacekowski said
<krawat> Voldenet jest jakiś matematyczny sposób na dzielenie przez zero?
<krawat> jak to zaimplementować do programu
<Dreadlish> przez 0?
<krawat> no
<Dreadlish> ._.
<krawat> żeby dać sensowną odpowiedź
<Voldenet> krawat: generalnie to nie ma
<Voldenet> asm radzi sobie z tym tak
<Dreadlish> generalnie po prostu wywala cpu trapa
<krawat> a te granice?
<Voldenet> że nie rzuca błędu
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> jest matematyczny algorytm który dla zera zwraca pierdoły
<krawat> chodzi mi o to żeby nie było takich sytuacji z tym a^2-b^2=0
<krawat> czyli po prostu zwracać "nie ma dzielenia przez 0"
<gjm> cholero
<Voldenet> musisz tego pilnować na wyższym poziomie abstrakcji
<Dreadlish> procek po prostu rzuci wyjątkiem
<Dreadlish> który trzeba złapać ;d
<krawat> ciekawe czy jest więcej takich matematycznych zasadzek
<Dreadlish> przy każdym po prostu rzuci Ci wyjątkiem
<krawat> ln(0) :P
<Voldenet> tylko idioci dzielą przez zero
<Voldenet> zignoruj to
<Voldenet> zadają głupie pytania to dostaną głupią odpowiedź :)
<krawat> zastanawiało mnie to bardziej jak by do tego podejść, bo zamierzałem robić dzielenie przez pętle jakby to było "pod kreską" dzielone
<krawat> i jakbym miał w inpucie 0 to by się pętla gdzieś zepsuła
<krawat> jakby było 12345:67 to rozdzielam 12345 na cyfry, to samo z 67, sprawdzam czy ile jest cyfr po lewej i po prawej, jeśli po lewej jest tyle samo to sprawdzam najwyższą cyfrę po lewej z obydwu, jeśli po prawej jest większa to będzie 0, nad kreską, jeśli równa to sprawdzam jednostki, jeśli mniejsza to da się dzielić
<krawat> to problem będzie w drugim punkcie przy najwyższej cyfrze, jest mniej będzie więc możliwość dzielenia, ale jak to ze sobą porównać, pętla będzie dodawała do zera kolejne zera i zawsze otrzyma do porównania 0, więc będzie trwała w nieskończoność albo do czasu aż mi prąd wyłączą
<krawat> ciekawa rzecz, ostatnio zauważyłem że youtube oferuje odnajdowanie twarzy użytkownika na filmach
<krawat> gdzieś w opcjach to mają, pytanie jaka jest skuteczność
<krawat> http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~msargin/papers/icassp09.pdf
<jacekowski> floating point exception tylko bedzie zwrocony jak dzielisz inty
<jacekowski> jak uzyjesz floatow albo double to nie bedzie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: słownictwo
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: przeprosiłem niżej.
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> hilighta mam tylko na przeklenstwa
<krawat> BlessJah bad boy :P
<BlessJah> krawat: chcesz zaimplementowac wlasne dzielenie w systemie dziesietnym?
<krawat> no
<krawat> na algorytmie pod kreską
<BlessJah> zak.ict.pwr.wroc.pl/materialy/architektura/wyklad%20AK1/
<krawat> nie zrozumiem tego
<krawat> kiepski ze mnie matematyk
<BlessJah> w miare przystepny jezyk, bo wyklad dla informatykow
<krawat> no widzę, tak przystępny że w pdfie o dzieleniu jest więcej wzorów niż wyjaśnień ;)
<BlessJah> tylko musisz zaimplementowac klase liczby dziesietnej
<BlessJah> to sa banalne wzory
<BlessJah> chyba ze znak sigmy cie przeraza
<krawat> raczej litera Q
<BlessJah> krawat: na 20 stronie jest tez algorytm pierwiastkowania
<krawat> wiem o tym algorytmie, ja to chciałem sam zrobić
<krawat> żeby ogarnąć też wielkie liczby
<krawat> najbardziej to bym chciał zrozumieć i zaimplementować algorytmy odnajdowania znanych dużych liczb pierwszych
<BlessJah> Q to wynik dzielenia
<krawat> a mnie to Q się z wielomianami kojarzy, a tych nie lubię :P
<BlessJah> no to do tego pierwiastek tez sie przyda
<krawat> a masz coś o tych algorytmach odnośnie liczb pierwszych?
<krawat> jakieś materiały
<BlessJah> nie, nie zajmowalismy sie tym
<krawat> a jest jakiś program open source?
<BlessJah> na pewno gdzies jest
<BlessJah> ale algorytm moze byc z niego ciezko wyciagnac
<jacekowski> ale po co to implementowac samemu
<BlessJah> najlepiej zacznij od malych liczb, duze i tak bedziesz musial zrobic binarnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dla zabawy
<jacekowski> jesli sa gotowe instrukcje w procesorze
<jacekowski> tzn. FDIV i DIV
<BlessJah> a C ma operator / ale co to za zabawa?
<krawat> takich fdivów używa się do gpg?
<jacekowski> nie, gpg nie operuje na floatach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja musialem ogarnac na AK rozne algorytmy dzielenia, mnozenia i systemy liczbowe
<BlessJah> na wszelki wypadek, gdybym kiedys postanowil wlasny procesor w garazu zlozyc
<krawat> zatrudnij się w intelu
<krawat> oni dadzą ci garaż do takich celów :)
<Dreadlish> ;D
<krawat> jacekowski jeżeli z internetu sobie weźmiemy największą znaną liczbę pierwszą i zaczniemy szukać wyższej to fdivem/divem się to robi?'
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> na liczby pierwsze sa inne algorytmy
<krawat> ok
<BlessJah> krawat: nie znajdziesz, ta liczba ma kilka megabajtó
<krawat> wiem
<BlessJah> ulepsz sito erastotenesa i poszukaj kilusetcyfrowych
<krawat> ale wyczytałem że mersaenne prime to 2^p-1 jeśli p to liczba pierwsza
<krawat> BlessJah dobrze by było gdybym mógł tworzyć sobie liczby pierwsze do gpg
<BlessJah> to aby nie jest wzór na podejrzane o bycie pierwszymi?
<krawat> ale jacekowski zauważył że potrzebne są inne liczby pierwsze niż te generowane przez wspomniane div/fdiv
<BlessJah> do gpg? gpg sam już sobie liczby pierwsze znajduje
<krawat> BlessJah http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mersenne_prime
<krawat> no ale jakbym umiał tworzyć liczby pierwsze takie jakie są potrzebne do gpg to mógłbym pomyśleć o napisaniu własnej implementacji gpg >:-D
<jacekowski> do gpg jest uzywany bardzo smieszny algorytm
<jacekowski> http://www.gnupg.org/documentation/manuals/gcrypt/Prime_002dNumber_002dGenerator-Subsystem-Architecture.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/adprjq3> (at www.gnupg.org)
<krawat> ten co to szukamy sqrt(n)?
<krawat> tj od 1 do sqrt(n)
<Drathir> jacekowski: co najwyzej eth po usb+wbudowane eth i wifi chyba w najnowszej rewizji raspi powinny byc?
<krawat> jacekowski a jest jakiś algorytm asynchroniczny (chodzi mi o taki co to nie da się odszyfrować znając algorytm szyfrowania), który nie wykorzystuje liczb pierwszych?
<jacekowski> OTP
<jacekowski> Drathir: to eth wbudowane jest po usb
<jacekowski> a USB w rpi jest powolne
<krawat> czyli nie ma, bo otp wymaga ciągłego modyfikowania wpisu hasha hasła w bazie?
<jacekowski> liczby pierwsze sa uzywane tylko do generowania klucza
<krawat> tak, ale to one są kluczowym elementem, bez nich rsa byłoby nieskuteczne
<krawat> aaa, źle zrozumiałem
<krawat> czyli otp działa tak że wykładniczo rośnie zmienność w nowych hasłach
<jacekowski> nie, OTP, one time pad
<krawat> znaczy o godzinie tej i tej dnia tego i tego będzie takie hasło
<krawat> one time pad != one time passwods?
<jacekowski> nie
<krawat> ok
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ciekawey czy ktos przy zdrowych zmyslach uzywa gnome3
<DaZ> nikt.
<Belzebub> sysek: cinnamon ;)
<sysek> tego na prawde nie da sie uzywac
<sysek> Belzebub, troche sie boje go cinnamona
<Belzebub> unity też :P
<sysek> mi tam sie podoba unity :P
<sysek> tzn testowalem tego cynamona pod fedora, no i nie szlo tego uzywac
<Belzebub> sysek: gdzie można się upić w miarę tanio @Warsaw?
<sysek> a nie czekaj, testowalem pod debianem
<sysek> Belzebub, nowy swiat tam jest mordownia 24/h
<sysek> szoty po 2 zl
<krawat> Belzebub a co opijasz (jeśli można spytać)?
<Belzebub> sysek: w Irlandzkiej na Nowym Świecie, drogo?
<sysek> nie wiem, nie bylem
<Belzebub> krawat: niepowodzenia życiowe
<sysek> Belzebub, albo pawilony
<sysek> tam jest w miare okej
<sysek> ale ogolnie jezeli chcesz sie schlac, no to zostaja mordownie
<krawat> to może skorzystaj ze studenckiej knajpy gdzie masz wejście za jakąś kwotę a potem chlasz ile wlezie
<krawat> a propos tych niepowodzeń, to głównym powodem jaki bezdomni podają jako źródło ich niepowodzeń to alkohol/narkotyki, do spożywania których zmuszają ich inne niepowodzenia xD
<krawat> człowiek jest atakowany z każdej strony
<sysek> dlatego czas wyjechac z tego kraju
<krawat> w moim przypadku nałogiem jest jedzenie, a im więcej jem tym mniej mam pieniędzy, jestem z tego powodu niezadowolony i chcę więcej jeść ;)
<krawat> sysek byłeś w monako?
<krawat> wikipedia twierdzi że tam bezrobocie jest na poziomie 0%
<krawat> mimo że mają mnóstwo przyjezdnych rzemieślników
<krawat> oglądałem jakiś wykład korwina-mikke, gdzie opowiadał że w polsce za komuny było prawo nakazujące pracować
<krawat> i bezrobotni byli za bezrobocie ścigani xD
<jacekowski> nom
<krawat> to prawda?
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<krawat> fakt, teraz za bezrobocie dostaje się darmowe ubezpieczenie i zasiłek
<jacekowski> bo za cos musisz zyc
<krawat> taka nagroda xD
<jacekowski> czyli albo z pracy albo z pasozytowania albo z kradziezy
<krawat> gdyby wszyscy kradli to nikt by nic nie miał
<krawat> więc już wolę pracować xD
<krawat> jacekowski jest jakiś programik którym mogę sobie zaszyfrować dysk z użyciem OTP?
<krawat> czy to niepraktyczne
<krawat> a już widzę, że klucz ma długość tego co jest szyfrowane
<Drathir> jacekowski: a pakiety z czego zabieraja? nie z repo debiana?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> wlasne maja
<jacekowski> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/torvalds-rant-against-nvidia-works-new-linux-drivers-double-gaming-performance-2012117/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/addhzjj> (at www.geek.com)
<dweller> i fajnie
<dweller> cieszę się jako wieloletni użytkownik nvidii ;f
<sysek> ta. ciekawe kiedy bedzie wprowadzona obsluga optimus L/
<sysek> :/*
<DaZ> lolnoep
<dweller> nvidia znalazła chyba sobie obejście
<bez> wyskakuje komus od paru dni blad wewnetrzny ubuntu?
<bez> mi od ktorejs tam aktualizacj
<Wizard> To cały czas wyskakuje. ktoś miał fajny pomysł - niestety wykonanie jest zrąbane.
<bez> da sie to usunac?
<bez> bo nic nie da sie robic
<Wizard> Bo teraz każde czknięcie - nawet takie, które nic nie powoduje - to jest komunikat "wystąpił wewn. błąd!"
<Wizard> bez: Da się wyłączyć te powiadomienia… odinstalowując jakąś paczkę.
<Wizard> Chłopaki z ubuntu-pomoc opisali to kiedyś, poszukaj u nich na stronie.
<bez> postawie chyba linuksa od poczatku ale teraz na 64 bity :D
<Wizard> bez: Bez urazy, ale czy ty uderzyłeś się w głowę?
<bez> nie
<bez> :D
<bez> moze kiedys
<Wizard> Co włażę, to gadasz o tych 64 bitach. Więc zainstaluj to w końcu, przekonaj się sam, że niczym się nie różni i skończmy temat ;D
<bez> kk:D
<bez> nie no jak sie da usunac te powiadomienia
<bez> to ok :d
<Wizard> No to zajrzyj na ubuntu-pomoc.
 * Wizard wraca do lekcji PHP.
<Wizard> szkodnik: o/
<szkodnik> hej
<BlessJah> Wizard: php???
<BlessJah> hej szkodnik
<Wizard> Tak, BlessJah, PHP.
<BlessJah> jak tam blackberry?
<szkodnik> nie ie, nie mialam czasu si tym zajmowac, jestem  srodku przeprowadzki
<Wizard> Widzisz… Mnie programowanie znudziło zanim na studia poszedłem. Jednak jest to niezły sposób na zarobek. Jeśli chcę mieć w tym kraju jakąś kasę z własnej działalności - muszę zacząć od PHP. Którego nie znam.
<szkodnik> w dodatku wbilam sobie drzazge w palec i nie moge normalnie pisac :(
<Wizard> PHP jest w tym kraju podstawą małego biznesu IT i nie przeskoczę tego.
<Wizard> Znajdz mi tani hosting z tomcatem ;P
<Wizard> szkodnik: A dokąd się przeprowadzasz?
<kklimonda> Wizard: sprzedawaj też hosting klientom i problem się rozwiąże ;)
<szkodnik> do gdanska
<Wizard> Do tego trzeba pieniędzy i ludzi, kklimonda.
<Wizard> A ja nie mam, w szczególności drugiego.
<kklimonda> Wizard: najtańszy VPS który pociągnie ci kilku klientów to koszt rzędu 30-40PLN miesięcznie
<kklimonda> aaa, Java
<kklimonda> dobra, to może nie tak tanio ;)
<Wizard> No właśnie…
<kklimonda> ale nie musisz koniecznie PHP od razu
<kklimonda> Python czy Ruby są tańsze w hostowaniu
<kklimonda> i łatwiej znaleść dla nich hosting ogólnie
<Wizard> Dlatego wziąłem się za PHP. Ktore moim zdaniem nie jest wcale takie złe. Symfony2 wygląda naprawdę dobrze.
<Wizard> kklimonda: Dołóż potrzeby rynku jeszcze :D
<Wizard> No i istniejące rozwiązania.
<kklimonda> dlatego mówię, że najłatwiej jest sprzedać klientom cały pakiet - strona i hosting
<BlessJah> Wizard: "Eeee... no taką żeby duże logo było i adres i żebyśmy mogli wrzucać newsy na stronę"
<Wizard> No tylko do tego trzeba mieć serwerownię. Która kosztuje.
<BlessJah> to na WP postawisz nie znajac php
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie trzeba
<kklimonda> Wizard: możesz kupić dedyka w OVH
<Wizard> Kolokacja?
<BlessJah> jak ktos ma wiecej kasy to napiszesz mu w django czy RoR, a potem dopiero sie zorientuja, ze jestes jedyna osoba, ktora potrafi to utrzymac (bo ciezko znaleźć djangowca)
<Wizard> No niby tak, mogę też VPS w Amazonie, chociaż to jest względnie drogie.
<Wizard> BlessJah: To samo w javie, a będzie szybciej.
<kklimonda> no, cenowo to się rozłoży i tak na kilku klientów
<kklimonda> IMO PHP nie jest warte uczenia się
<Wizard> kklimonda: Wiem. Tylko nie liczysz kasy dla admina.
<Wizard> IMO też nie.
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie potrafisz administrować serwerem?
<kklimonda> bleh
<Wizard> Nie. Wyszedłem z wprawy.
<Wizard> Umiem bezpieczną javę postawić, httpd z php już nie.
<Wizard> No mniejsza.
<kklimonda> welp, to powodzenia z PHP ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> kklimonda: I tak nie mam co robić.
<Wizard> Chociaż, miałem CV pisać. Nie chce mi się.
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> zmieniasz prace?
<sysek> czesc Wizard :)
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie. Chyba, że będą płacili.
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<Wizard> Ale CV trzeba napisać.
<bez> ubuntu mi sie scina ^^
<BlessJah> masz zbyt wolny dysk twardy
<bez> niemozliwe:D
<BlessJah> a jednak
<bez> jak mam uruchomione radio, irc itp to bedzie mi gra gorzej chodzila jak odpale ja przez playonlinux?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, sprawdz i powiedz co wyszlo
<bez> takie pytanie, jak mam laptopa wlaczonego np przez rok ciagle to sie bateria niszczy?
<bez> jak nie wylaczam
<gjm> Jeżeli jest podłączony do ładowarki to tak.
<gjm> Poza tym bateria z czasem i tak zmienia parametry.
<BlessJah> wsadz ja najlepiej do lodowki
<BlessJah> rozladowana
<bez> czyli jak zrobic by sie nie niszczyla?
<gjm> Domyśl się.
<bez> wyjac z laptopa
<bez> i bez baterii uzywac/
<Wizard> Hmm, i tak się będzie "niszczyć"
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Moja trzyma niecałe 10 minut już.
<BlessJah> ale w lodowce wolniej
<Wizard> I co mi da włożenie jej do lodowki?
<gjm> Że Ci nie będzie zawalała w szufladzie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: spowolnienie nieodwracalnych procesow fizycznych i chemicznych powodujacych zmniejszenie pojemnosci baterii
<BlessJah> poza tym w lodowce masz stala niska wilgotnosc, dzieki czemu prad nie ucieka przez obudowe, oraz stala temperature
<BlessJah> a to wazne, przy zmianach temperatury odksztalcaja sie kryształy litowe
<BlessJah> i gorzej styka
<Wizard> Teraz i tak już za późno, a nowa do tego komputera pewnie kosztuje fortunę. Kosztowała fortunę, jak jeszcze ją mieli w sklepach.
<Wizard> A pewnie nie mają.
<BlessJah> bodajże IBM, kiedy jeszcze produkowali laptopy, przeprowadzał badania
<BlessJah> a kto jak kto, IBM zna się na rzeczy
<Wizard> Hmm… wygląda na to, że są baterie do tego lapka jeszcze dostępne…
<DaZ> >roladowana
<DaZ> tak, bo liony tak bardzo lubią być rozładowane
<BlessJah> DaZ: najbardziej szkodzą im cykle ładowanie-rozładowanie
<jacekowski> bez: nie niszczy sie bardzij niz jakbys ja zostawil wyjeta obok laptopa
<BlessJah> bo prowadzą do wydłużania się i skracania prętów krzemowych
<BlessJah> tfu, węglowych
<BlessJah> krzemowe dopiero wchodzą na rynek powoli
<jacekowski> liion bateria niezaleznie co jej zrobisz (no chyba ze trzymac tak wpol naladowana w lodowce) wytrzyma porownywalny okres czasu
<jacekowski> chyba ze ja przegrzewasz albo przeciazasz regularnie
<BlessJah> idę zdobyć jedzenie o/
<bez> kk, dzieki
<bez> ubuntu mi sie scina czasem
<bez> ^^
<elbow> pomóżcie mi proszę zmusić mój chiński odtwarzacz mp4 do współpracy
<didek> elbow: jaki układ tam siedzi?
<OkropNick> hej, pomoglby ktos z wyrazeniem regularnym?
<halc> siemka
<halc> mam pytanie czy idzie jakoś zdobyć liste adresów mac podpiętych do mojego servera? to nie jest siec lokalna a musze zbalokować jednego osobnika.
<dweller> pakiety nie przenoszą maca komputera źródłowego
<dweller> tylko ip
<dweller> tzn przenoszą ale mac się zmienia
<dweller> z każdym przeskokiem
<halc> kurde
<halc> czyli na te dziwke nie ma sposobu juz
<halc> pytanie inne czy idzie jakoś zablokować dostęp z ip danego kraju do komputera ?
<dweller> teoretycznie możesz abuse zgłosić
<dweller> albo wyciąć cały zakres
<halc> narazie mam na liscie programu serverowego 150 ip zblokowanych
<halc> bodajze na glownej zaporze linuxa sie da zrobic myk z blokowaniem.
<BlessJah> OkropNick: ja
<Dreadlish> bodajże*
<Dreadlish> i da się przy iptablesie wyciąć zakres
<BlessJah> wszystko sie da, pod warunkiem ze jestescie wpieci w ta sama siec lokalna
<halc> gostek laczy sie z uk i juz bawi sie proxy
<halc> po prosty chce by tylko z polski sie laczyli
<BlessJah> no to MAC na pewno nic ci nie da
<didek> allow *.pl :)
<BlessJah> halc: wytnij jego IP po prostu, jak zmieni to wytnij zakres jego operatora i tyle
<didek> BlessJah, przecież halc mówi o problemie z proxy. W disiejszych czasach (VPN, proxy) banowanie po ip to mało daje :)
<BlessJah> myslalem ze proxy na serwerze stawia
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: znasz socks?
<didek> Tzn banowanie po operatorze, rzeczywiście banowanie krajów (allow poland ze tak powiem) może coś pomóc.
<didek> Ale też jak wyczai problem to sobie skorzysta z jakiegoś VPN z polski.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zalezy o co pytasz, wiem co to jest
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to sforwarduje sobie przez ssh nawet
<Dreadlish> i tyle ;d
<didek> Ciężko mi powiedzieć, czy da się w prosty sposób (bez pytania whois) wyfiltrować agentów spoza polski.
<didek> halc, a to chodzi Ci o jakąś konkretną usługę?
<BlessJah> iptables ma chyba plugin geoip
<didek> Czy ogólnie ktoś Ci ddos robi na http
<didek> BlessJah, prawdopodobnie masz racje :)
<halc> server gry gosc mi rozwala wszystko blokowanie nic nie daje wlamywac sie prubuje
<halc> http://people.netfilter.org/peejix/geoip/howto/geoip-HOWTO-3.html
<halc> to mi na inny kanal podali
<halc> powinno mi pomoc to tez sie komus moze przyda kiedys
<OkropNick> BlessJah: tak wyglada wzorzec: '/<img id="gal"(.*?)\/>/i' - a tak wyglada to co ma wylapac, a nie wylapuje. gdzies sie pomylilem: <img id="ga1" title="Galeria: test" src="/futrzaki/admin/js/tiny_mce/plugins/galleryinline/img/gallery.jpg" alt="Galeria: test" />
<didek> No elegancko, wyczerpuje to temat.
<BlessJah> OkropNick: w tej chwili gotuje, zaraz siade do kompa
<BlessJah> ale regexpy obsysaja do parsowania html
<OkropNick> BlessJah: to daj znac w wolnej chwili, bede wdzieczny
<Drathir> kklimonda: to ja rocznie 50 place... a te vps-y o jakich parametrach i z pelnym dostepem?
<BlessJah> ale na pierwszy rzut oka, gal vs ga1
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> Drathir: na przykład 512ramu, 20GB SSD, 1 rdzeń, 1TB transferu na digitalocean
<kklimonda> za $5 miesięcznie
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie wiem co to dla ciebie pełen dostęp
<Dreadlish> imo root
<kklimonda> VPS jak VPS - wirtualna maszyna (KVM) na której masz roota i zdalną konsolę
<Drathir> bez: moze zrob tak najpierw sie pobaw na pierwszej instalce potestuj, az padnie i postaw czystego 64bitowego...
<Wizard> Hmm… Już wiadomo, że RHEL 7 będzie miał gnome 3 na biurku. Pytanie tylko które :>
<Dreadlish> ;D
<kklimonda> ale raczej ciężko dorwać VPS bez roota i konsoli
<kklimonda> Wizard: jakiś link?
<OkropNick> BlessJah: LOL, tam bylo ga1 a nie gal (jedynka zamiast literki el), takze sprawa rozwiazana :)
<Wizard> kklimonda: http://www.serverwatch.com/server-trends/the-future-of-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/b8dzjh5> (at www.serverwatch.com)
<kklimonda> a, myślałem, że coś nowego się pojawiło
<Wizard> Nic… Ale jestem w tyle :]
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, dawno cię nie było…
<kklimonda> zima przyszła, poszedłem się hibernować
<kklimonda> a może nawet dłużej, nie pamiętam ;D
<Wizard> Chyba dłużej.
<kklimonda> mhm, fakt
<kklimonda> już w wakacje mało zaglądałem
<Wizard> Z resztą, nie moja sprawa :) Witamy z powrotem w trolowni!
<Drathir> kklimonda: w sensie dostep do roota... w teori chyba to teraz normalne w vps-ach ale wole sie upewnic...
<kklimonda> Drathir: mhm, to jak piszę - jest root i zdalna konsola (podczepiona pod /dev/tty1)
<Drathir> kklimonda: no, no to nawet ladny sprzecik...
<kklimonda> no ładny, testuję sobie właśnie
<kklimonda> ping też ładny bo serwery stoją w amsterdamie (ew. w USA jak chcesz), większość tanich VPSów jest tylko w USA
<Drathir> kklimonda: a ping w sensie na cos domowego w polsce? czy na serwerek w polsce?
<kklimonda> nie mam serwerów w PL żadnych
<kklimonda> do domu mam ~30ms a do UK ~8ms
<Drathir> kklimonda: a to naprawde ladnie, a jaki operator ? cos lokalnego czy wiekszego?
<kklimonda> tzn. gdzie?
<Drathir> kklimonda: w domu
<kklimonda> Drathir: UPC
<kklimonda> czyli coś większego
<Drathir> kklimonda: i jeszcze jak hrhr oferte maja naprawde ciekawa, ale nie wiem jak od strony jakosciowej  nich jest... raz mialem tylko kontakt i elegancko wszystko smigalo...
<kklimonda> Drathir: jakiś link?
<Drathir> kklimonda: niestety nie bo to juz z jadnych pare lat z ponad 5 minimum temu bylo, u znajomej w mieszkanku wynajmowanym mieli upc-ka pingi do 30 przewaznie na chiny japonie gorzej bylo, ale to chyba wszedzie tak...
<Drathir> raz tylko z tego co wspominala router pad podczas burzy, ale szybko wymienili, wiec serwis moze tez byc ok...
<Drathir> padl*
<paszo300> witam używam linuxa ubuntu na virtualbox i chciałbym wydrukować coś na drukarce podłączonej do hosta z windowsem xp
<Wizard> paszo300: Najwygodniej wydrukować do PDFa, przerzucić plik na host i wydrukować stamtąd.
<Dreadlish> ghostscriptem.
<qermit> paszo300: dodaj drukarke sieciowa
<paszo300> qermit tak dodałem
<Wizard> No i?
<Wizard> Ręce opadajo :>
<Dreadlish> ubuntu powinno ją wykryć
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<kklimonda> chyba, że nie ;)
<kklimonda> ale zazwyczaj działa
<Wizard> Poleci gdzieś jakiś sigsegv i nie wykryje :>
<BlessJah> OkropNick: kwestia czcionek
<Dreadlish> Wizard: magia ubuntu
<paszo300> jak z ubuntu sprawdzić czy drukarka jest widoczna
<paszo300> jest jakaś komenda ?
<kklimonda> ech, ostatnio czytałem artykuł kogoś kto chciał zainstalować TF2 pod Linuksem
<Wizard> Tak, jak wczoraj moje AFP. niby widzi komputer, niby widzi pliki, skopiowalem katalog, podliczyło pliki/rozmiar i zwisło :D
<kklimonda> zainstalował Ubuntu, odpalił i pierwsza rzecz jaka się pojawiła to dialog, ze w systemie wystąpił błąd i czy go zgłosić :(
<Wizard> To jest chore, kklimonda.
<kklimonda> paszo300: w Ustawienia -> Drukarki masz listę po lewej stronie
<Wizard> Kanonikal okrutnie dał dupy z tym… Może i w dobrej wierze, ale teraz już wszyscy wiedzą, że Ubuntu jest nadziane błędami :)
<kklimonda> Wizard: tak to jest jak się system klei z kawałków odchodów nad którymi się nie ma większej kontroli
<Wizard> kklimonda: Racja.
<Wizard> Tutaj plus dla RedHata.
<arczi> Błąd: Brak błędu
<paszo300> tak w windowsie juz mam durkarkę udostępnioną
<paszo300> ale nie wiem czy ją widać z guesta
<kklimonda> paszo300: no to ustawienia -> drukarki -> dodaj drukarkę
<Wizard> Dlaczego oni nie chcą zwojować biurka? Szczególnie teraz, kiedy Majkrosoft tak dał ciała z Windows 8.]
<bastetmilo> z bólem serca przyznaje, że te błędy były tak dobijące w Ubuntu, że poszło won z dysku.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Da się to wyłączyć.
<kklimonda> Wizard: MS nie dał ciała z Windows 8, a wojna o biurko dawno się skończyła
<bastetmilo> Wizard: za późno. Mint na razie sprawuje się bez zarzutu.
<Wizard> kklimonda: Mój brat ostatnio kupił lapka z win 8, klikaliśmy sobie po tym pół dnia. Nie da się tego używać.
<kklimonda> Wizard: używam od dnia premiery
<Wizard> Masochizm :>
<kklimonda> robię na nim właściwie wszystko, nawet pracuję w Pythonie
<Wizard> Wyjdź :D
<kklimonda> Wizard: jest lepszy od Windows 7
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> Wszystko jest lepsze od windows 7.
<kklimonda> e tam
<kklimonda> Windows 7 to najlepszy Windows od czasów XP/2000
<Wizard> XP to była tragedia.
<Wizard> Mówię całkiem obiektywnie w tym momencie.
<kklimonda> Windows 8 jest nawet lepszy IMO, ale ludzie uczepili się Metro z jakiegoś powodu
<kklimonda> a ja tego Metro nigdy nie widzę
<Wizard> :)
<kklimonda> czasem wciskam start, wpisuję nazwę programu, i wciskam enter
<kklimonda> tak samo w sumie jak w Unity i GNOME3
<kklimonda> pewnie się zahartowałem ;)
<Wizard> Człowiek się do wszystkiego przyzwyczai. A ja Gnome szel i Unity lubię.
<Wizard> Przesiadka z Linuksa na Windows 7 (w pracy, z konieczności) jest takim ciosem, że do tej pory nie mogę się pozbierać.
<kklimonda> ja ma zawsze Linuksa alt-tabem
<kklimonda> więc może dlatego nie mam problemu
<Wizard> *Nic* tam nie działa jak trzeba, gdyby nie cygwin, to ocipiałbym chyba i do Tworek by mnie wywieźli.
<Wizard> Już nie mówię, że na i7 z 8G ramu to gówno wstaje 5 minut.
<kklimonda> Wizard: SSD pomaga ;)
<qermit> Wizard: a po co tobie cygwin?
<Wizard> Do pracy, ja pierdzielę.
<kklimonda> Wizard: tzn. do czego?
<Wizard> ja jestem programistą, jak mam programować bez szela?
<qermit> Wizard: w eclipse
<kklimonda> zależy do czego używasz shella
<jacekowski> w visual studio
<kklimonda> powershell jest bardzo fajny
<kklimonda> a programujesz i tak w IDE
<qermit> albo w qtcreator
<Wizard> no mam eclipse i gvima.
<Wizard> kklimonda: Na podobnym laptoku z SSD windows 7 podnosi się do okna logowania w 30 sekund (!)
<Wizard> *30*
<Wizard> Napiszę jeszcze raz: TRZYDZIEŚCI.
<Wizard> Co on tam, litanię do najświętszego serca pana Jezusa odmawia po drodze?!
<kklimonda> Wizard: no to chyba dobrze i masz rozwiązanie swojego problemu ;)
<jacekowski> Wizard: microsoft nie dal ciala z win8
<qermit> Wizard: a po co szybciej ma wstawać?
<kklimonda> 30 sekund to akurat dość czasu by się podrapać po nosie ;)
<jacekowski> Wizard: win 8 jak pouzywasz troche to ma sens
<kklimonda> tzn. nie przeczę, Windows gorzej startuje od Linuksa
<kklimonda> na Linuksie po zalogowaniu można pracować
<kklimonda> a Windows mieli dyskiem
<qermit> raz na 30 razy linux wstaje wolniej od windowsa
<Wizard> Nie no, ludzie, ja wszystko zrozumiem. niech on wstaje nawet godzinę, jak parowóz jakiś. ale niech działa potem szybko. A mój kilkuletni mac jest żwawszy od tego wspaniałego HP.
<Wizard> qermit: Chyba twój.
<jacekowski> Wizard: a mi windows 7 na SSD na starym 4 letnim komputerze wstaje 30s
<Wizard> Na SSD, to nawet CentOS się 10 sekund podnosi do ekranu logowania.
<Wizard> :/
<kklimonda> Wizard: zainstaluj system od zera
<kklimonda> jak masz wersję od HP
<jacekowski> ale na centosie nie pograsz
<Wizard> KURWA MAĆ, W PRACY?!
<kklimonda> hyhy
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> a co innego w pracy robic
<bastetmilo> Wizard: hola hola
<Wizard> Mam piłkarzyki w pracy, nie potrzebuję sztucznych gier :>
<Wizard> oj bastetmilo, bo to jacekowskiego wina, on mi zawsze ciśnienie podnosi :D
<bastetmilo> bo jest głupi
<Wizard> Już się będę opanowywał :D
<jacekowski> tez sie ciesze
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i nawzajem
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: w domu wszystko w porzadku?
<arczi> "jesteś starą krową i wice wersa"
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ja nikomu ciśnienia nie podnoszę bzdetnymi tekstami.
<Wizard> kklimonda: Nie wiem gdzie ci tak wyprali, ale współczuję ;D
<pietruszka> witam
<pietruszka> ;)
<pietruszka> testował ktoś to nowe ubuntu ?
<pietruszka> 12.10
<bastetmilo> pietruszka: tak.
<gjm> Nowe to ono było dwa miesiące temu.
<pietruszka> bastetmilo: lepsze od 12.04.1 ?
<bastetmilo> pietruszka: nie.
<pietruszka> to zostane przy 12.04.1
<pietruszka> 4 systemy mam aktualnie
<bastetmilo> jak mam znaleźć plik w określonym katalogu, kiedy znam tylko kawałek nazwy?
<pietruszka> win7 xD gentoo arch i ubuntu
<kklimonda> Wizard: po prostu okazuje się, że z dobrym IDE nie ma znaczenia na czym pracuję ;)
<gjm> bastetmilo: ls kawałek*
<gjm> Jeżeli znasz początek.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: find
<kklimonda> no i mówię, mam na tyle silny komputer, że zawsze pod alt-tab mam konsolę z Linuksa
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale w katalogu z podkatalogami
<kklimonda> w VM
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: find
<gjm> To find.
<ftpd> bastetmilo, find /katalog/startowy -iname "*nazwa*"
<jacekowski> find
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dziękuję ślicznie :)
<gjm> Cześć eftepedziu.
<Dreadlish> efffteped
<Dreadlish> haj
<Wizard> A czy na pałerszelu mogę coś wrzucić przez ssh poleceniem?
<Wizard> Albo tunel ssh zestawić?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jak masz ssh zainstalowane
<Wizard> SSH jest w cygwinie.
<ftpd> Cześć gimjotemie.
<Wizard> Szczerze, to wolałbym mieć na biurku nawet AIX albo HP-UX, niż niedorobione okna majkrosoftu…
<jacekowski> samjestes niedorobiony
<Dreadlish> spacja Ci uciekła.
<Wizard> Może tak być, mam krzywe nogi.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: jak ja
<Dreadlish> Wizard: i jedną rękę dłuższą.
<Wizard> Co nie zmienia faktu, że CDE lubię i czuję się tam dobrze, więc HP-UX na biurku w ogóle by mi nie przeszkadzał… Niestety, wojny uniksowe sprawiły, że prawdziwe uniksy odeszły ze stacji roboczych…
<Dreadlish> szkoda :/
<Wizard> A uwolnienie kodu CDE pół roku temu nic już nie zmieni.
<Dreadlish> a by była taka różnorodność \o/
<Dreadlish> i by wszystko nie stanęło na x86 =.=
<Wizard> Szkoda.
<Dreadlish> niestety, czasu nie cofniemy
<Wizard> A tak? Żeby poklikać AIXa, to albo trzeba kupić jakiegoś power grata i montować niby serwerownię w domu, albo zabulić za kurs, albo iść do pracy w korpo i mieć go przez SSH tylko.
<Dreadlish> tyle co widziałem hp-uxa na 712/60 to cde całkiem sympatyczne było
<Dreadlish> tylko na 24mb ramu, to troszkę topornie chodziło ;d
<Wizard> CDE możesz se na Ubuntu zbudować. Ono i motif chyba "już" też zostały uwolnione.
<Wizard> Nawet działa większość rzeczy.
<Wizard> W sumie, to jeszcze nikt nie pokusił się o Dystrybucję linuksa z CDE :D
<Dreadlish> szkoda
<Dreadlish> zobacze, może będę hipsterzył ;D
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g TF2
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Team Fortress 2: <http://www.teamfortress.com/>
<Wizard> Dreadlish: CDE jest całkiem dobrym biurkiem. Niestety, stylistycznie przypomina Windows 3 ;D
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Dreadlish> pobawie się troche
<Dreadlish> mam czas ;d
<Wizard> Hmm, w sumie tak patrząc na biurko i nieistniejący już dziś segment "łorkstejszon", to wszelkie firmy uniksowe naprawdę dały ciała po całej linii.
<Wizard> Po niezbyt udanym sukcesie sprzętu NeXT, Sun współpracował z nimi i wynikiem był Openstep działający między innymi na Solarisie… Potencjał, który zmarnowano dokumentnie.
<qermit> Wizard: mówi się trudno
<Wizard> Dopiero jak Jobs razem z całym NeXT wrócił do jabłka, to się okazało, że NEXTSTEP jest super od środka i dostał drugie życie, które teraz wyznawcy wielbią pod każdą postacią produktów z jabłkiem ;)
<Wizard> A szarym kwadratom wystarczyło dać nieco szklanego połysku i fotorealistycznych ikon, żeby nagle okazało się, że Dock chcą mieć wszyscy, nawet majkrosoft - vide win 7…
<Wizard> Meh.
<BlessJah> win7 ma dock?
<BlessJah> w sensie ze mozna kazac ikonce znikac jak program uru<homimy?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jak aplikacja wspiera
<gjm> pacupg
<Wizard> Hmm? Chodzi o to, że jeden nacisk na panelu kontroluje mniej lub bardziej wszystkie okna. W OS X (i nextstepie też) program może działać bez żadnych okien, jako sama ikona.
<gjm> FUJ
<Wizard> W łindołs 7 działa to z grubsza tak, jak w Unity. jeśli są jakieś okna, to program według Unity działa, jeśli nie, to nie działa.
<Wizard> W tych nowych OS X są do tego jeszcze wirtualne pulpity jak w G3 (dynamiczne) i inne cuda na kiju.
<Wizard> (Z grubsza te cuda na kiju wszystkie są w WindoMakerze, który jest super)
<kklimonda> Wizard: mhmzrobienie tego tak jak OS X robi wymaga wsparcia ze strony aplikacji
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<Wizard> Ja znam tylko dwie aplikacje, które takie wsparcie miały. GnuGadu (nie działo to zbyt dobrze) i PSI (działało, ale w ktorejś wersji wywalili dockapp wmakera)
<kklimonda> Windows chyba robi to zresztą lepiej od Unity, bo nie próbuje udawać, że to działa jak w OS X i daje łatwiejszy dostęp do okien z paska
<Wizard> Hmm, to rozjeżdżanie okienek aplikacji po kliknięciu nie różni się specjalnie od miniaturek…
<Wizard> A OS X od bodajże Śnieżnego Leoparda też robi miniaturki po kliknięciu.
<kklimonda> Wizard: kwestia gustu pewnie, mi się chyba znudziło rozjeżdżanie - wolę mniej animacji
<Wizard> Zdecydownie.
<Wizard> Dobranoc :*
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ja poklikałem po tym win8 i byłem pierwszy raz przerażony, na 2 monitorach hd to cos otworzyło mała fotkę w jakimś dziwnym trybie, ani tego zamknąć ogólnie chgw
<Stirlitz> poza tym to pierwszy system, którego nie umiałem wyłączyć
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: alt+f4
<Dreadlish> win+r -> shutdown -s -t 0
<Dreadlish> workaroundy zawsze spoko.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: przycisk power na obudowie ;)
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, spoko ale to tylko ciekawość, nie będe juz po tym klikał z pewnością
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> ja od jakiegoś czasu próbuje używać
<Dreadlish> i nadal boję się interfejsu
<Dreadlish> reszta leci jak w w7
<Stirlitz> no niby jak w w7 ale nawet ten głupi podgląd fotek otwiera coś dziwnego
<Dreadlish> tak
<didek> To g w metro? Zmień domyślną przeglądarkę obrazów i już.
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja sobie ściągnąłem xnviewa
<didek> Nieznoszę tego metro, gdybym nie musiał w nim niczego pisać, to bym się nawet nei zagłębiał.
<Stirlitz> ale ja nie muszę, a xnview to se mogę pod wszystkim uzywać, a kupić system potem zmieniać w nim cos na siłę to po co mi ;)
<Stirlitz> własciwie to juz wszystko popsuli, gnoma, kde, windows jak popsuja osxa to czas umierać
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: kde działa
<Stirlitz> no i unity i gnome shell z tym że "działa"
<BlessJah> co miało kde 3.x czego nie ma 4.x?
<BlessJah> czy sięgasz jeszcze głębiej?
<Stirlitz> a chocby to ze nie miało nepomuków, nie potrzebowało mysqla i akceleracji do działania
<jacekowski> eee
<jacekowski> kde4 chyba mysqla nie potrzebuje
<Stirlitz> poza tym taki chocby amarok przez 2 lata piaslai zeby działało to co w startm amaroku, no wybacz
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: clementine!
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, wiem pod osxem nawet używam
<Stirlitz> znaczy juz nie bo mam spotify
<BlessJah> z nepomukiem to rzeczywiscie
<BlessJah> ale mozna wylaczyc, nie wykastrowali kde tak, jak zrobili to z gnome czy unity
<Stirlitz> nie no ja tam specjalnie do kde nic nie mam, ale dla mnie sam wygląd jest odrzucający i niespecjalnie coś sie da z tym zrobić
<Stirlitz> i to dla mnie ważne, wiem dziwne
<didek> Czy ktoś się orientuje, czy znajdę sobie VPN'a jakiegoś ala hamachi do połączenia trybu client-to-client? Wszystkie "darmowe" serwery openvpn zapewniają, z tego co znalazłem, tylko tryb tunelowania :-(.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nie dziwie sie, mnie od lxde odrzuca
<BlessJah> a od torrentow mnie rozlacza, chyba musze pogadac z wspollokatorami
<Stirlitz> no, lxde jest okropne, ale ładnie np xfce od ubuntu wygląda
<gjm> E tam.
<Stirlitz> w ogóle unity to naładniejsze co widziałem ale DGCC
<kklimonda> DGCC?
<BlessJah> dgcc?
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, to jeszcze z usenetu ;)
<Stirlitz> What does DGCC stand for?
<Stirlitz> De Gustibus Costam-Costam
<kklimonda> ah
<bastetmilo> A czemu nie DGND?
<bastetmilo> znaczy DGNED?
<Stirlitz> bo nikt nie pamietał co było dalej?
<jacekowski> -pl kanal ma w nazwie
<Voldenet> że niby tutaj?
<Voldenet> i don't see any "-pl" in chan name
<jacekowski> wyjdz
<jacekowski> i wejdz jeszcze raz, bez -pl w nazwie
<Voldenet> stop talking that funny language of yours and start saying something comprehensible
<jacekowski> die!
<Voldenet> thank you from the mountain
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: Ty nawet polskiego układu klawiatury nie masz
<Dreadlish> ale to nic ;D
<Voldenet> oczywisty polak wykryty :)
<Dreadlish> don't boat yourself ;D
<Dreadlish> ew. brain tyre fire
<Voldenet> LOL
<Dreadlish> odziwo brain tyre fire dobrze tłumaczy translator googlowy ;d
<Voldenet> meningitis też dobrze tłumaczy
<Voldenet> swoją drogą, tam mają trudne nazwy chorób
<Voldenet> u nas jest "zapalenie" + część ciała
<Voldenet> a u nich? meningitis i pneumonia to zapalenia różnych rzeczy
<Voldenet> chorzy ludzie
<Dreadlish> no niestety.
<Voldenet> ciekawe czy możesz powiedzieć inflammation of the lungs
<Voldenet> np.
<Drathir> no to pora wyprobowac clementine...
<jacekowski> zapalenie pluc to nieprzyjemna sprawa
<jacekowski> nie polecam
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-17
<drakhu> o/
<Marqin> miewaliscie problemy z .ccd na linuxie?
<Marqin> bo niby cdemu mountuje, niby ccd2iso konwertuje na iso, ale jak to potem mountuje to pliki sa popsute
<Marqin> a na windowsie czy dt czy aclohol w pelni poprawnie to mountuje
<drathir> osobiscie ccd nie uzywalem chyba nigdy pod linuxem,ale libmirage jeszcze widze cos takiego przy wyszukaniu ccd... Tylko nie mam zielonego pojecia z czym to wspolpracuje...
<jacekowski> Marqin: a zamontuj normalnie
<jacekowski> Marqin: z mount -o loop plik.iso /jakis/folder
<Marqin> jacekowski: to nie .iso tylko .ccd i mountem nie chce dzialac
<Marqin> drathir: no cdemu uzywa libmirage np
<jacekowski> Marqin: zrob konwersje najpierw przy pomocy ccd2iso
<jacekowski> Marqin: a potem zamontuj
<Dreadlish> hai
<Marqin> jacekowski: "niby ccd2iso konwertuje na iso, ale jak to potem mountuje to pliki sa popsute"
<Marqin> jacekowski: probowalem
<jacekowski> Marqin: ale zamontowales mount -o loop ?
<Marqin> jacekowski: tak
<Voldenet> Marqin, ale wiesz, że jak zamontujesz iso, to na 99% wszystko powinno działać
<Voldenet> chyba, że masz skopane iso
<sileeth> Powitac
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-18
<grek> czesc znowu problem z data - za nic nie che sie zaktualizowac
<grek> http://wklej.to/y9bdo
<grek> moze jest jakies inne polecenie aktuaizacji datty ktore moge cronem uzyc
<grek> i na teraz w terminalu
<Dreadlish> ntpd -s
<grek> ntpd -s
<grek> /usr/sbin/ntpd: The 'statsdir' option requires an argument.
<grek> ntpd - NTP daemon program - Ver. 4.2.6p5
<Dreadlish> root@borium:~# ntpd -s
<Dreadlish> ntp_adjtime returns frequency of 15.657852ppm
<Dreadlish> :/
<Dreadlish> ii  openntpd                              20080406p-7                    amd64        OpenBSD NTP daemon
<grek> http://wklej.to/qyOpv
<Dreadlish> Starting openntpd: /etc/openntpd/ntpd.conf: Permission denied
<Dreadlish> umiesz czytać?
<grek> umiem - ale nie wiem dlaczego permission denide dla root
<grek> przeciez jest sudo
<Dreadlish> a jest w ogóle ten katalog?
<Dreadlish> tzn /etc/openntpd
<grek> jest plik prawa root root
<Dreadlish> to wywal cały katalog i zainstaluj paczkę jeszcze raz
<grek> teraz mowi ze brakuje mu tego pliku
<grek> http://wklej.to/Sbbp8
<grek> zrestartuje bo zartzymalem demona ntp i nie chec sie wlaczyc
<grek> no i nie dziala :) nie da sie czasu zaktualizowac
<grek> http://superuser.com/questions/718301/ntpdate-date-not-set-without-error
<grek> przynajmniej ja nie rozumiem o co chodzi
<Voldenet> grek: po prostu wpisz ntpdate ntp.pool.org
<Voldenet> poza tym
<Voldenet> dlaczego właściwie openntpd?
<Voldenet> oops, pool.ntp.org
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że ja tam korzystam ze zwykłego ntp, z ntp.org
<grek> bo mowi ze nie ma serwera -zadneho
<grek> sudo ntpdate ntp.pool.org
<grek> 10 Feb 08:54:25 ntpdate[4577]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Voldenet> pool.ntp.org
<Voldenet> pomyliłem się :)
<Voldenet> http://www.ntp.org/downloads.html
<grek> tez sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<grek> 10 Feb 08:55:36 ntpdate[4591]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<grek> ale co dziwne cos zmienilo czas mam 10 luty 8:35
<grek> nie wiem co ale jutro bedzie to samo - bo bateri nie mam tzn mam ale cos znia jest nie tak
<grek> i problem ze za nic nie idzie pociagnac aktualnego czasu - az samo sie zmieni jak teraz
<grek> ale ok - bede znowu testowal jutro - bo teraz czas jest ok wiec nie ma jak sprawdzac czy zaktualizowal dzieki
<Voldenet> zainstaluj sobie ntp
<Voldenet> wywal openntp
<Voldenet> openntp jest na bsd i nie rozwijają go na linucha
<Voldenet> od jakiegoś czasu
<grek> ok dziek
<Marqin> Voldenet: o, czesc
<Voldenet> o, Marqin, dzień dobry
<Marqin> Voldenet: no wlasnie podejrzew
<Marqin> bleh
<Marqin> Voldenet: no wlasnie podejrzewam ze iso jest skopane po konwersji z ccd. cos musi byv w tej bibliotece od ccd
<Voldenet> ccd to w ogóle jakiś ruski format
<Marqin> ale w/e , poradzilem sobie robiac iso na windowsie z tego ccd zamontowanego
<jacekowski> ccd to lconecd chyba
<jacekowski> i zawsze u mnie dzialalo
<drathir> jacekowski: tylko ze klon o ile dobrze pamietam zawsze dwa pliki robil mniejszy i wiekszy...
<Quintasan> rysiek|pl: można query?
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> dajesz
<rysiek|pl> Quintasan: ^^^
<TheNumb> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/spread-filter/+merge/206802
<TheNumb> rysiek|pl: właśnie zauważyłem, że będziesz na sesji linuksowej (:
<rysiek|pl> ano
<rysiek|pl> a były co do tego najmniejsze wątpliwości? ;)
<Marqin> rysiek|pl: nie ;D
<jacekowski> drathir: jeden to bylo ccd a drugi byl malo wazny
<Quintasan> TheNumb:  heads up że zaraz pojawią się nowi prelegenci :P
<TheNumb> Quintasan: miło :P
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-19
<grek> czesc temat z wczoraj - nie dziala ustawianie czasu -zgodnie z rada zainstalowalem ntp zamiast openntpd
<grek> po utuchomieniu komputera sudo ntpdate -b ntp.pool.org
<grek>  1 Jan 00:03:41 ntpdate[3332]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<grek> ma moze ktos pomysl jak moge automatycznie zakutualizowac czas
<grek> ?
<Voldenet> grek: nie używaj ntpdate
<grek> moze jakies polecenie odczytania i recznego ustawienia daty da sie uzyc - nie potrzebuje co to sekundy - ale ustawiania roku miesiaca godziny co restart jest meczoce
<Voldenet> ntp powinien sam dostosować czas
<grek> grek@grek-Inspiron-One-2205:~$ date
<grek> wto, 1 sty 2008, 00:10:52 CET
<grek> komp idzie z 10 min
<grek> dalej jest 2008 - i zadna strona nie dziala z ssl bo certyfikaty nie wazne
<grek> tak to by mi to do szczescia nie bylo potrzebne ale nawet google nie chce dzialac :)_
<grek> a da sie mu kazac zeby teraz zaktualizowac ?
<grek> temu ntp
<Voldenet> a masz włączonego demona ntp?
<grek> hm cos jest tu nie tak chyba - zobacz  http://wklej.to/q0hKw
<grek> jak chce go zatrzymac to mowi ze nie ma znaczy ze nie dziala ?
<Voldenet> zobacz czy nie rzuca błędami
<Voldenet> journalctl -u ntpd
<Voldenet> a czekaj, ubuntu
<Voldenet> cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep ntp
<grek> cat: /var/log/daemon.log: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Voldenet> no to nie wiem gdzie są logi, gdzieś w /var/log raczej
<Voldenet> znając ubuntu
<Voldenet> może /var/log/ntpd.log
<grek> http://wklej.to/PFxRd
<grek> takie sa logi w var/lo
<grek> g
<Voldenet> hm
<grek> w syss log cos jest http://wklej.to/9gNBM
<Voldenet> > unable to bind to wildcard address 0.0.0.0 - another process may be running - EXITING
<grek> no widze ale co z tym to nie wiem
<Voldenet> coś już jest na tym porcie gdzie ntp chce się podbindować
<Voldenet> bo ntpd to serwer też
<Voldenet> u mnie to wygląda tak: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123
<Voldenet> Listen and drop on 1 v6wildcard :: UDP 123
<grek> hm
<grek> moze ten open sovbie cos zostawil zablokowane
<grek> on tez zresztą nie działał :)
<Voldenet> netstat -anup | grep :123
<Voldenet> poubijaj procesy kill -9 pid
<grek> http://wklej.to/jUsCV
<Voldenet> jako root musisz
<Voldenet> sudo su
<grek> http://wklej.to/wwUbk
<Voldenet> > 3862/ntpd
<Voldenet> dziwne, powinno działać
<grek> hm znalazlem sudo rdate ntp.task.gda.pl - to chyba zaktualizowalo czas
<grek> moge to dać do .profile żeby się samo uruchamiało przy starcie ?
<grek> tzn nie bo to root musi
<Voldenet> grek: możesz ntpd -gq
<Voldenet> przed startem serwisu
<Voldenet> to pozwala na bardzo duży drift w ntpd
<grek> to gdzie to dac
<Voldenet> a zresztą
<grek> no mam zawsze rano 2008
<Voldenet> rdate też działa
<Voldenet> daj sobie to do /etc/rc.local i tyle :)
<Voldenet> czy /etc/rclocal
<Voldenet> > sudo service ntp stop ; sudo ntpd -gq ; sudo service ntp start
<Voldenet> też by podziałało
<grek> ok dalem do tego pliku rdate ntp.task.gda.pl jutro bedziemy wiedziec czy dziala
<grek> dzieki
<grek> tak - sudo service ntp stop ; sudo ntpd -gq ; sudo service ntp start
<grek> to dziala bez bledow
<grek> ubuntu 13,04 uzywa xorg.conf ?
<kklimonda> tak
<kklimonda> jeżeli go stworzysz
<grek> nie mam takiego pliku a mam urzadzenie z dwoma kartami graczinymui i dwoma monitorami - gdzie moge ustawic zeby pulpit sie powiekszyl na drugi ekran
<grek> ahca
<grek> jedne to ati a drugi jakis usb diplay
<grek> nvidia sama tworzyla xorg ati nie wiem ale widze ze nie ma
<grek> na ctr + alt + f1 przechodzi mi na ten monitor
<grek> do terminala
<grek> jak to najprosciej skonfigurowac ?
<jacekn> moze w ustawieniach systemowych sie da?
<grek> no wlawsnie nie da sie chyba w kde - widze jeden monitor
<TheNumb> grek: aticonfig --initial
<TheNumb> W ubuntu chyba amdconfig --initial
<grek> o i to jest cos
<grek> teraz mam xorga
<grek> do tego usb monitora jest jakis link dla lixnua http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/ uzywal ktos tego ?
<grek> nie wiem czy trzeba drivery skoro dziala nie ma tylko dual screen - sam sie ladnie uruchomil
<Marqin> da sie jako ustawic w sshd_config zeby sluchal na 2 portach *I* na jednym wpuszczal tylko konkretnego usera, a na drugim reszte?
<Marqin> bez zabaw z PAM
<jacekowski> nie
<Marqin> :<
<Voldenet> a to nie jest tak, że można po prostu odpalić dwie instancje ssh
<Voldenet> z różnymi konfiguracjami?
<drathir> Voldenet: utf? czy to u mnie?
<Voldenet> raczej to u ciebie
<Voldenet> `utf
<Voldenet> !utf
<drathir> Voldenet: mozna dwie instancje z tego co pamietam, gorzej z ograniczeniem do jednego usera...
<drathir> Voldenet: przekliniaka zabili ;/
<Voldenet> napisze kilka polskich znakow, zobacz czy teraz dziala: ほんの冗談
<Voldenet> drathir: nie będzie z ograniczeniem problemu
<Dreadlish> 'polskich'
<drathir> Voldenet: czyli u mnie mozliwe...
<gjm> Dreadlish: trololo
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: to bylo polskie a e z o c
<Voldenet> źle widać?
<Voldenet> może masz zepsute, czy coś
<Dreadlish> nie no, bardzo ładnie
<drathir> Voldenet: locale na C
<elbow> elo
<Voldenet> gimnazjum
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-20
<TheNumb> o/
<Marqin> TheNumb: o/
<ment0s> witam
<Matriks404> hej ment0s
<ment0s> mam problem z dyskiem zewnetrzym wsadzonym do ultrabay w thinkpadzie, dysk twardy sie budzi przy wlaczaniu praktycznie kazdego programu, pcmanfm, xscreensaver, chrome, firefox. Czy jest jakis sposob aby zatrzymac dysk a jedynym co moglo by go obudzic bylby pcmanfm albo inny manager plikow ?
<mav_> Czesc , Pytanko takie male chcialbym przeniesc Korganizer z laptopa na komputer stacjonarny.  Moze ktos taka operacje juz przeprowadzal i doradzil mi krok po kroku . Pozdrawiam
<TheNumb> Nie ma opcji eksportowania w korganizerze?
<TheNumb> Od biedy możesz poszukać katalogu z konfiguracją w swoim katalogu domowym.
<mav_> Jest , ale kiedy zrobie export i chce zaimportowac na 2gim komputerze ,  wyswietla blad .
<mav_> Myslalem o przekopiowaniu katalogu . Tylko  nie widze tego katalogu w systemie .
<jacekowski> pod .kde pewni
<mav_> tak , .kde/share/apps.korganizer/ ale nie moge sie tam dostac .
<Guest63615> mav_: Akonadi
<mav_> Zerkne .  dziekuje
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-21
<mati75> 00:21 [FreeNode] AW71 [~AW71@ivk90.internetdsl.tpnet.pl] requested CTCP VERSION  from mati75:
<suore> Cześć mam problem z drukowaniem plików PDF
<suore> Chciałem żeby wydrukowało mi 2 strony obok siebie poziomo... drukuje obok siebie, ale w pionie, drukuje przez Przeglądarkę Dokumentów (Ctrl
<suore> +p )
<BlessJah> nie wierze, spam naklaniajacy mnie do kupna jakichs akcji
<BlessJah> ale sie ladnie pozycjonuja
<grek> czesc aktualizuje czas w rc.local kodem rdate ntp.task.gda.pl ale nie aktualizuje sie - moze jeszcze neta nie ma?
<grek> gdzie jak by to wrzucic zeby sie wykonalo po nawiazaniu polaczenia
<grek> za kazdym startem mam ustawienie bo bateria nie dziala w biosie i systyem nie umie tego zajtualizowac
<mojz3sz_> grek: a próbowałeś dodać flagę -s ?
<mojz3sz_> bo podobno jest ona wymagana
<matti> Failed to initialize session_global: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED jeśli chodzi o sambę ktoś wie o co chodzi?
<grek> mojz3sz_:  ale -s do jakiego polecenia
<grek> byl jakis folder w domowym ze pliki wykonuwalen z niego sa wykonywane bez lokalizacji w sensei jak systemowe np. mojepolecenie a nie ~/ktalog/mojepolecenie
<Tracerneo> grek: $PATH
<grek> bash: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/
<grek> a nie bylo jakiegos w katalogu usera
<grek> ?
<grek> w ubuntu domyslnue ?
<Dreadlish> nir.
<Tracerneo> grek: RTFM
<Tracerneo> Podpowiedź: man bash
<grek>  ok
<grek> wie ktos moze jak dziala hubic klient dla linuxa ? niby to montuje normalnie - ale chyba nie
<grek> jakis bufor sobie robi - bo operacje sa byskawiczne - potem pewnie synchronizuje wiec nie jest to montowanie z tego co rozumiem  ?
<grek> ok to synchonizacja - oferte maja niezla  10TB  za  10,00 eur /mc
<Dreadlish> 40zł za miesiąc za 10tb
<Dreadlish> no, po roku to ja mogę sobie 2tb kupić dysku.
<Dreadlish> zresztą, przy większych ilościach i tak będzie troszkę taniej.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-22
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<lukasz_> heja
<lukasz_> jak sie nazywala ta fajniejsza konsola do ubunciaka
<lukasz_> ?
<gjm> wat
<lukasz_> a fish cos takiego?
<jacekowski> mosh?
<gjm> wat²
<jacekowski> ale to linuxowa rzecz
<gjm> fish to shell
<jacekowski> a nie ubuntowa
<BlessJah> mosh to nie od ssh?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no
<jacekowski> mosh to lepsze ssh
<BlessJah> fajny spam zaczal przychodzic
<BlessJah> do ciebie tez?
<jacekowski> jaki?
<BlessJah> payroll invoice
<jacekowski> ze akcje kupowac?
<jacekowski> czy cos takiego
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> te od brokerow na akcje po 15 centow
<gjm> seems legit
<BlessJah> sporo tego i wszystkie identyczny tekst
<jacekowski> to w sumienie glupi pomysl
<jacekowski> bo to mozna kupowac, tylko trzeba sprzedac zanim padnie
<BlessJah> no ja tez sie zastanawiam czy na takim przekrecie da sie zarobic
<jacekowski> bo to ma na cely pompowanie kursu
<BlessJah> tylko duze ryzyko, trzeba wiedziec kiedy zaczac i kiedy skonczyc
<jacekowski> wiec jesli kupisz na poczatku i psrzedasz zanim oszust sprzeda to jestes do przodu
<jacekowski> wez jakiegos starszego takiego emaila
<jacekowski> sprzed miesiaca
<jacekowski> i popatrz sobie na kurs
<BlessJah> spodziewam sie ze podskoczy
<BlessJah> a potem na leb na szyje
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> ale to trzeba dobrze moment wybrac
<BlessJah> tyle ze gosc sie slabo zabiera
<jacekowski> na samym poczatku kupowac zanim podskoczy
<BlessJah> 10x ten sam mail, slowo w slowo
<BlessJah> tylko nadawca inny
<jacekowski> bo to leci z kradzionych gmaili
<jacekowski> przez co ma duze fory na roznych filtrach antyspamowych
<BlessJah> no wlasnie nie, chyba ze popodpinali jakies dziwne domeny
<jacekowski> ja widzialem ze wiekszosc z gmaili leci
<BlessJah> o lol
<BlessJah> Fernando Montero de Espinosa, secular priest of
<BlessJah> +Burgos , became first chaplain of the Royal Chapel
<BlessJah> najnowszy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to ma inny tekst dla mutt i inny dla graficznego?
<BlessJah> czy jak?
<jacekowski> nie jestem pewien
<jacekowski> zobacz czy jakies zalaczniki z obrazkami sa
<BlessJah> nie, html jest
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/dyno.pdf
<BlessJah>    I know you were expecting to hear back from me muc
<BlessJah> +h earlier
<BlessJah> text/alternativ jest inny od html
<BlessJah> mocno inny
<jacekowski> to bylo 150KM przy 80C w kolektorze dolotowym
<BlessJah> nie wiem na co patrze
<BlessJah> widze jedynie ze wykres robi petelki
<jacekowski> wykres mocy w zaleznosci od predkosci(czyli obrotow)
<BlessJah> obroty w km/h?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> potem trzeba przeliczyc obroty w zaleznosci od przelozen skrzyni biegow
<BlessJah> aww
<BlessJah> hamownia?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> juz wiem skad te petelki, zmiany biegow?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> co to za autko?
<jacekowski> alfa 156
<BlessJah> drogi taki wydruk?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> £45
<BlessJah> drogi
<jacekowski> no zalezy jak na to patrzec
<jacekowski> przemapowanie auta potem to jest znacznie wiecej
<BlessJah> ja po studencku jeszcze
<BlessJah> mapowanie?
<jacekowski> zeby wiecej koni bylo
<jacekowski> bo na razie tylko bylem sprawdzic czy jest tyle ile ma byc
<BlessJah> ladnie sie prezentuje
<BlessJah> kupiles?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> ja na razie pompuje kase w mojego gruchota
<jacekowski> kilka miesiecy temu, wymienilem zawieszenie, sprzeglo, pasek rozrzadu z pompa wody
<jacekowski> hamulce przednie, dzisiaj tylne robie
<jacekowski> czujnik cisnienia i temperatury kolektora dolotowego
<jacekowski> wyczyscilem VNT
<BlessJah> wydech, tarcze, elektryka silnika
<BlessJah> przewody hamulcowe, bo tydzien po przegladzie jeden puscil
<jacekowski> mi tydzien po przegladzie pasek rozrzadu strzelil
<jacekowski> dlatego w tym aucie pierwsze co zrobilem to wymienilem pasek rozrzadu
<BlessJah> rozrzad do wymiany?
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem po co sa przeglady, jak przechodzi je auto ze skorodowanym przewodem hamulcowym
<jacekowski> dlatego auta maja dwa systemy hamulcowe
<jacekowski> jak jeden padnie to jest drugi
<BlessJah> btw, jak jechalem do mechanika po dwoch dniach ciekniecia, stwierdzilem ze hamulec jest zbedny w zasadzie
<gjm> koła też
<BlessJah> jacekowski: juz widze jak wyhamujesz na recznym jak pedal wpadnie w podloge
<jacekowski> chociaz nie chcialbym zeby hamulce na przodzie mi padly
<jacekowski> tyl to moze se robic co chce
<BlessJah> da sie przejechac przez miasto hamujac silnikiem
<jacekowski> no da sie
<BlessJah> szkoda ze zimy nie bylo
<jacekowski> ale po co hamowac?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bo swiatla
<BlessJah> jak ja mam czerwone, to tamci maja zielone
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo szybciej jechac to byloby jeszcze zielone
<jacekowski> tutaj nie ma az tak duzo swiatel, raczej ronda sa
<BlessJah> moglbym bardzo nie zdazyc
<BlessJah> w polsce jest kupa swiatel
<jacekowski> po drodze do pracy mam 7 rond
<jacekowski> i dwa swiatla, z czego jedne to przejscie dla pieszych
<BlessJah> ja dwa
<BlessJah> jedno malenkie na osiedlu
<BlessJah> drugie to rondo raegana
<BlessJah> tam sa swiatla
<jacekowski> ide do domu chyba
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> w pracy?
<jacekowski> ta, chcialem uczciwie dzisiaj popracowac kilka godzin
<jacekowski> i nadrobic caly tydzien nic nie robienia
<BlessJah> uczciwie?
<BlessJah> sigh
<jacekowski> ale nie wyszlo
<BlessJah> my sie w scruma bawimy
<jacekowski> godzine popracowalem, potem sie okienko z ircem otworzylo
<BlessJah> samo sie nie otworzylo
<jacekowski> dokoncze puszke pepsi i ide
<BlessJah> cos ci pokaze
<BlessJah> jak ty sie chwalisz, to nie bede gorszy, tylko link znajde
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://www.x-kom.pl/p/161496-n
<BlessJah> otebook-laptop-15-6-lenovo-ibm-y510p-i7-4700mq-12gb-1
<BlessJah> 000-dvd-rw-gt755m-fhd.html
<BlessJah> sigh, pocielo
<BlessJah> skleisz
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ale gunwo
<TheNumb> Ach ten optimus :3
<BlessJah> za ta cene nie ma mocniejszej konfiguracji
<BlessJah> i nie przeklinaj
<Voldenet> nikt tu nie przeklinał
<TheNumb> No.
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że jak na 3500 to dość mizerna konfiguracja
<TheNumb> Mógł kupić maca :<
<BlessJah> pokaz mocniejsza do 4k
<BlessJah> jest wersja 2xgt755m sli i 16 GiB ramu
<Voldenet> po co komu taki mocny sprzęt?
<Dreadlish> po co komu nvidia w lapku
<Voldenet> Przecież i tak będzie gorszy niż komp za dwa razy mniej
<BlessJah> albo msi ge60 z tym samym procem ale gtx760m
<Dreadlish> i po co komu i6 w lapku
<Dreadlish> i7*
<Dreadlish> to wtedy jest desklap
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> desklap, mobilna stacja robocza
<TheNumb> czterojajeczne i7 w laptopie się grzeje
<TheNumb> sauce: mam takie i7 ;/
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> jade zostawic zlotowki u mechanika i zabrac auto
<BlessJah> jak znajdziecie mocniejsza konfiguracje do 4k to dajcie znac
<Voldenet> >mobilna stacja robocza
<jacekowski> ja jezdze na wycieczki za granice i nestety desktopa nie wpakuje do samolotu
<jacekowski> a laptop z intelem nie pociagnie mi xcoma ani zadnej innej gry w 3d
<Voldenet> kup sobie macbooka
<jacekowski> a po co?
<Voldenet> i zainstaluj na nim windowsa
<Voldenet> serio
<Voldenet> bo to solidny i mocny komp
<TheNumb> windowsa do gier :D
<jacekowski> macbook o takich parametrach wyjdzie mi duzo wiecej niz to co mam teraz
<TheNumb> I tyle.
<Voldenet> no właśnie nie aż tak
<jacekowski> £600 prawie rok temu za i7 z nvidia
<Voldenet> a wyświetlacz będziesz miał lepszy
<jacekowski> 8GB ramu
<jacekowski> no ekran mam gowniany
<jacekowski> to sie zgodze
<jacekowski> ale az tak mi to nie zawadza
<Voldenet> w sumie to w zasadzie gdyby nie retina, to mac to byłby komp jak każdy inny
<drathir> TheNumb: i5 w lapku zimne tez nie jest 50-60 idle...
<TheNumb> dell wypuścił jakiegoś laptopa z matrycą hidpi
<TheNumb> drathir: no to coś nie tak z tym laptopem.
<TheNumb> To i7 co mam w laptopie idluje koło 48C
<jacekowski> i7 mam i idle okolo 20C powyzej temperatury powietrza
<Voldenet> czyli na wenus możesz do 520 dojść
<Voldenet> imo przegięcie
<Voldenet> poszukaj czegoś co się mniej grzeje
<drathir> jacekowski: intel z i5 bodajze hd4000 ladnie z grami sobie radzi o ile gra nie jest skopana i wykrywa go...
<Voldenet> na pewno 4000?
<Voldenet> oh wait
<Voldenet> myślałem, że hd od ati
<TheNumb> :D
<Voldenet> a to było intelowskie
<jacekowski> mam intela 4000 + nvidia 645M
<jacekowski> z optimusem
<jacekowski> czy jak to sie tam nazywa
<Voldenet> optimus to ta technologia
<drathir> TheNumb: dlatego lepiej brac i7 lepiej podobno temp zarzadza...
<Voldenet> co wyłącza kartę jak włącza się rendering 3d?
<jacekowski> drathir: to jest ten sam procesor
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ta
<jacekowski> Voldenet: karta 3d generuje tylko 3d
<jacekowski> Voldenet: i tylko jak jest potrzebne lepsze 3d z ktorym intel sobie nie poradzi
<jacekowski> Voldenet: samym potem juz wyswietlaniem obrazu zajmuje sie intel
<jacekowski> nvidia robi tylko i wylacznie 3d
<drathir> jacekowski: tutaj  740m
<Voldenet> słyszalem dużo hejtu na temat optimusa
<jacekowski> ale jak wymusilem zeby xcom sie na intelu odpalil (bo chcialem prad oszczedzac) to sie nie dalo grac
<jacekowski> Voldenet: dziala to moim zdaniem bardzo dobrze
<jacekowski> Voldenet: pod windowsem
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Point taken
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> Ja nie narzekam na powerxpress od amd.
<Voldenet> nawet na kanale linucha mówią mi, że windows jest lepszy
<Voldenet> coś w tym musi być
<Voldenet> :^)
<TheNumb> Muszę tylko zrestartować xorg żeby zmienić kartę ;/
<jacekowski> ten laptop 6h zrobi normalnego wuwuwu i facebookow
<jacekowski> jak odpalam xcoma to jest nieco ponad godzine
<Voldenet> to całkiem sporo
<Voldenet> a jaką baterię to ma?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<Voldenet> 5000mAh?
<jacekowski> zobacze
<jacekowski> 44380mWh (of 45820)
<drathir> tylko, ze tu pod win wyglada, ze dziala na zasadzie przydzielania gpu pod aplikacje...
<Voldenet> czyli jakieś 5000mAh
<Voldenet> całkiem zacnie
<jacekowski> pokazuje mi obecnie obciazenie 8.3W
<jacekowski> tylko ze to prawie ze idle
<Voldenet> w sumie gdyby tak jadło z 2x mniej prądu to spokojnie mogłoby konkurować z tabletami
<jacekowski> procesor na minimalnej czestotliwosci, 3 rdzenie wylaczone, nvidia wylaczone
<jacekowski> ekran dosyc jasno
<Voldenet> no, ekran dużo prądu je
<jacekowski> spotify leci ze sluchawkami po BT
<jacekowski> i wifi
<jacekowski> Voldenet: nom
<jacekowski> jak raz go nie wylaczylem przy pakowaniu
<Voldenet> pewnie stąd tablety tak długo wytrzymują
<Voldenet> że 7" ekran
<jacekowski> to 24h pozniej w tajlandii wyciagnalem zalaczony laptop
<jacekowski> tylko ze to praktycznie tylko pamiec wtedy pracuje, dysk SSD
<Voldenet> dysk i pamięć jedzą nic
<Voldenet> przynajmniej ssd
<jacekowski> normalny dysk cos by zarl
<jacekowski> procesor tez prawie wylaczony
<drathir> jacekowski: ja na intelu tomb raidera odpalalem...
<jacekowski> hmmm, tyle gazu narobilem ze moj monitor o2 zaczal piszczec
<drathir> tylko, nie wydaje mi sie ze to optimus w tym akurat stery normalnie osobno sa pod intela hd4000 i nvidie 740m
<drathir> grafike mozna przypisac do aplikacji...
<jacekowski> ja tez moge
<jacekowski> i moge miec jedna aplikacje renderowana intelem jedna nvidia
<jacekowski> i potem intel to sklada wszystko i wyswietla
<drathir> TheNumb: w powerxpress np 4570 akurat lepiej na samym dedyku jechac bylo, bo na integrze roznica w testach minimalna byla, wiec sie nie oplacalo...
<TheNumb> drathir: może.
<TheNumb> Akurat dedykowana karta w tym laptopie jest mocniejsza od intela ;-)
<drathir> jacekowski: to ja na tym i5 okolo 1h moge grac w L2, a pod linuxem w idle kolo 3h wytrzymuje przy przegladaniu neta kolo 2h tylko, ze tu jest tylko 4cell...
<drathir> dysk ssd tez duzo daje do powersave...
<jacekowski> ja ssd w sumie dla wydajnosci i wstrzasoodpornosci kupilem
<jacekowski> ten laptop zrobil jakies 100k aeromil
<jacekowski> albo i wiecej nawet
<Dreadlish> bez ssd tyle samo by zrobił :|
<jacekowski> ale mam na mysli ze iles razy byl rzucany
<jacekowski> i pomimo tego ze jest pomiedzy ubraniami to nie ma letko
<jacekowski> a teraz za miesiac lece do nowej zealandi
<drathir> tak obie niezaleznie tez potrafia... Fajny patent gdzies w sterach znalazlem ze nvidia na parku ma ikone gdzie pokazuje liste aplikacji korzystajacych z gpu nvidii...
<drathir> a co do temperatury to niestety obie karty potrafia byc cieple pod grami, choc moze ta z intela mniej pradu bierze...
<jacekowski> bo jest wolniejsza
<drathir> jacekowski: ssd zawsze dobrym wyborem na system...
<drathir> Dreadlish: nom w sumie te dyski do lapkow niby maja wiecej tych G odpornosci...
<jacekowski> buehehehehehe
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> laptopowe dyski sa delikatniejsze
<jacekowski> nie ma miejsca na odpornosc
<Dreadlish> no i?
<drathir> jacekowski: nie mow ze to wszystko sluzbowe wyloty?
<Dreadlish> nie pracuje wtedy
<jacekowski> drathir: ta
<Dreadlish> więc jakieś 30G spokojnie wytrzyma
<jacekowski> drathir: do hiszpani lecialem chyba z 20 razy
<jacekowski> lacznie prawie 3 miesiace tam spedzilem
<gjm> [cool] [cześć]
<jacekowski> w wiosce pod madrytem
<jacekowski> z jedna restauracja
<jacekowski> i jednym hotelem
<jacekowski> ale bar by
<jacekowski> byl
<jacekowski> i dalo sie przezyc
<drathir> jacekowski: dobra firme masz na takie wyjazdy, choc zapewne cos kosztem czegos i pozwiedzac odrobine przy okazji raczej nie masz co liczyc?
<jacekowski> drathir: zalezy od roboty
<jacekowski> w tajlandii mialem w sumie 3 dni wolnego + wieczory
<jacekowski> hiszpania byla blisko wiec na weekend do domu sie wracalo
<jacekowski> chiny w sumie byly dwa dni wolnego tez, ale smog byl taki ze bylo niebezpiecznie wychodzic na dwor
<Voldenet> prawie jak Kraków
<jacekowski> i do nowej zealandii lece pierwsza klasa
<drathir> jacekowski: toz to w takim razie prawie jak wakacje jesli prace, ktora tam wykonujesz da sie polubic...
<jacekowski> bo sie okazalo ze juz nie ma miejsc na ten dzien na ktory tam mielismy leciec
<jacekowski> wiec mielibysmy leciec dwa dni wczesniej
<jacekowski> a jak poszukalem to okazalo sie ze sa miejsca w pierwszej klasie, za £500 wiecej
<jacekowski> ale wolalbym tam doleciec w godzine klasa ryanair
<Voldenet> tylko 500 funtów?
<jacekowski> niz 24h w pierwszej klasie
<Voldenet> no to tanio
<jacekowski> Voldenet: tzn. taka roznica pomiedzy orginalna cena biletu w biznes klasie a pierwsza klasa
<jacekowski> caly bilet niecale £5k
<jacekowski> i aeromile sobie zbieram na moje konto
<jacekowski> bilet do tajlandi na wakacje udalo mi sie kupic w normalnej klasie + potem upgrade za punkty do biznes klasy
<drathir> Yanukovych is not the President of #Ukraine anymore!Glory to Heroes that died for this -live VR |PR News #Euromaidan
<matti_> co to może być, że przy próbie odtworzenia filmu z smplayera wylogowuje mnie z X?
<matti_> następuje jakiś błąd i wracam do ekranu logowania
<Tracerneo> Myślę, że może to być Ubuntu.
<matti_> Debian
<Tracerneo> To nie na tym kanale pytasz.
<Tracerneo> Jakie środowisko?
<Tracerneo> I wylogowuje Cię czy blokuje ekran?
<Tracerneo> Jeśli to drugie, to może smplayer nie blokować wygaszacza ekranu.
<Tracerneo> A tak to sprawdź sam mplayer z konsoli.
<Tracerneo> Czy też ten błąd występuje.
<Tracerneo> Możesz sobie dorzucić debug i spróbować znaleźć co się dzieje.
<Tracerneo> Ewentualnie nawet strace.
<matti_> właśnie przeglądam logi
<matti_> smplayera
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/EUhbwC94
<matti_> ale tu nic nie widzę niepokojącego
<matti_> Wylogowuje
<matti_> crashuje
<matti_> i rozpoczyna od ekranu logowania
<Tracerneo> A, to X'y pewnie całe wywala.
<matti_> dokładnie
<Tracerneo> A nie wylogowuje.
<matti_> źle opisałem
<Tracerneo> Bo wylogowanie to skutek restartu X'ów.
<matti_> tak wiem
<Tracerneo> Sprawdź Xorg.0.log
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/9sGVGjsA
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/0mdN5Jb4
<matti_> to chyba o to chodzi
<matti__> czy się może mylę?
<matti__> i jak jakieś pomysły?
<matti__> hmm
<matti_> hej mam problem dalej z tym smplayerem
<matti_> doszedłem do tych błędów
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/B5xr4T14
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-23
<matti_> hej mam problem
<matti_> nie mogę oglądać nic przez smplayera bo wywalają mi się X-y
<matti_> (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<matti_> w logu Xorg.0.log mam taki błąd
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/0mdN5Jb4
<matti_> co mogę zrobić by naprawić te błędy
<chuck__> Cześć ;)
<Guest77944> matti_: zainstaluj paczkę która ma te pliki?
<Guest77944> hmm
<TheNumb> Co ten freenode
<kklimonda> ddos
<matti_> jaką paczkę?
<matti_> jakie pliki?
<matti_> kklimonda:  jaką paczkę?
<kklimonda> matti_: brakuje ci fglrx_dri.so, ale nie mam pojęcia co to za dystrybucja
<bart717> mam pytanie co do esentials pomocy
<mati75> tak?
<suore> tak?
<bart717> hcialem sie dowiedziec jak sie buduje porgram w stylu gentoo ale na ubuntu
<bart717> tzn configure make make install
<bart717> nie pomijajac apt-get tak aby program sie nie zdezyl z wydaniem ubuntu
<xaxes`> bart717: ./configure && make && make install
<xaxes`> done
<bart717> tzn o nadpisanie plikow o tej samiej nazwie
<xaxes`> chcesz zaktualizować program który masz z repo?
<xaxes`> no to musisz zrobić paczkę afaik
<xaxes`> nie chcesz robić paczek na debianach, uwierz
<bart717> niechce wyreczac drozyny programistow
<xaxes`> bart717: http://sjp.pl
<bart717> zapisze sobie termin
<bart717> drużyny
<bart717> dzieki
<bart717> trzeba łapać owady
<jacekowski> xaxes`: to musisz zbudowac paczek
<jacekowski> xaxes`: paczke*
<xaxes`> jacekowski: nie ja :P
<jacekowski> bart717: paczke trzeba robic, bardzo proste
<jacekowski> bart717: jak juz masz srodowisko zrobione
<suore> Używa ktoś chromium?
<xaxes`> sporo osób
<suore> a ma ktoś problem z pisaniem komentarzy?
<suore> tzn. po kliknięciu "Podziel się wrażeniami' otwiera i zamyka mi się okno... jakieś i to tyle...
<jacekowski> suore: komentarzy gdzie?
<suore> jacekowski, na YouHate (w domyśle Tube)
<suore> dobra, zresetowałem profil iwczytałem tylko ulubione i działa
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-16
<jacekowski> m477_: icc?
<jacekowski> m477_: icc jest platne
<kklimonda> ls
<gjm> command not found
<TheNumb> 'ls' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<TheNumb> operable program or batch file.
<ftpd> Plik wsadowy!
<xaxes`> echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nrm -rf /' > /bin/ls; ls
<ftpd> Przecież / nie zadziała od dawna/
<ftpd> Musisz /*.
<gjm> ten jaki haker
<m477_> jacekowski: w takim razie nie bylo tematu ;P
<m477_> 700$ w dodatku
<m477_> tanio jak barszcz
<BlessJah> $ rm --help|grep no-preserve --no-preserve-root  do not treat '/' specially
<BlessJah> moze zadzialac
<TheNumb> może
<m477_> nie ma to jak odgrzewac pizze na patelni
<drathir> m477_: lepsza niz z mikrofali zapewne?
<TheNumb> no ba
<m477_> nie jadlem nigdy z mikrofali
<m477_> ale zapewne "zdrowsza"
<gjm> patelnia jest spoko
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<m477_> pewnie na wykopie trollujesz
<gjm> no jasne
<tomodachi> witajcie bracia!
<quekrul> Elo polaczki
<damian_> Siema cebulaki\
<quekrul> Jak życie?
<damian_> Po cebulacemu
<quekrul> Siemanko Fesni
<Fesni> Sztochel! Nie zdasz!!!
<quekrul> ok
<BlessJah> sigh
<damian_> uuuu
<Fesni> Maciek.
<quekrul> Siema kiemon
<Fesni> TĘĘĘĘĘĘCZAAAAAA
<drathir> lol
<Fesni> Ozi
<quekrul> Bez trzody panowie
<quekrul> i maciewk
<quekrul> maciek*
<tomodachi> ach troche malo tych ludzi tutaj  ubuntu-se ma okolo samo
<tomodachi> ale swecja  to tylko 9milion ludzi
<damian_> ja zara zmykam panowie
<Fesni> czemu?
<damian_> ktoś też idzie ?
<quekrul> Szukam chłopaka co szuka chłopaka
<damian_> bo się źle czuje :D
<Fesni> aha
<quekrul> Jestem cyganem\]
<damian_> nic nowego
<adam2> a ja pedalem
<tfujstary> FESNER DO MYCIA GNOJU!
<Fesni> prowokacja
<quekrul> Tomek jaka mina
<quekrul> xdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdx
<damian_> uuu ktotu doszedł
<tfujstary> its okej tu bi gej
<noszek> w śeci to takie cfaniaki
<damian_> tak ?
<quekrul> ofensywny noszek
<damian_> to zapraszam na skype
<tfujstary> Panowie, zapraszam na przerwe
<adam2> Panowie, bo zaraz ocene wpisze.
<Kopera> ala
<quekrul> Jedynka dla pana
<Fesni> i dla kolegi też
<Kopera> oraz dla kolegi
<adam2> Tej psze pana, sprawdzil pan prace.
<tfujstary> Art. 1 #1. Odpowiedzialności karnej podlega tylko ten, kto popełnia czyn zabroniony pod groźbą kary przez ustawę obowiązującą w czasie jego popełnienia.
<noszek> to moze przestaniemy juz, bo do wiezienia pojdziemy
<mati75> gjm: mode +b @89.174.108.242
<BlessJah> mati75: zaraz sam pojdzie
<BlessJah> ale +q jest duzo bardziej irytujace
<quekrul> Kiemon jesteś jebanym spaślakiem /Kopara
<mati75> BlessJah: komuś chyba po feriach odpierdala
<mati75> address:        Zespol Szkol Elektryczno-Elektronicznych
<mati75> address:        ul. Racibora 61
<mati75> address:        71-631 Szczecin
<mati75> phone:          +48 91 4226481
<damian_> dobra ja zmykam, siemka panowie widzimy sie za tydzien
<mati75> jakby zadzownić
<quekrul> nie namierzaj nas
<BlessJah> w sumie mozna by
<quekrul> przerwa ziomeczki
<quekrul> wracamy za 10 minut
<BlessJah> ale prawdopodobnie nie beda w stanie namierzyc wewnatrz szkoly
<mati75> myśle, że bedą
<BlessJah> a odpowiedzialnosc zbiorowa calej klasy ktora miala w tym czasie lekcje jest slaba
<mati75> o tej porze to już nie dużo uczniów zostało
<noszek> zara mu fpierdole
<mati75> noszek: lepiej sylwii pilnuj
<noszek> madzia jest u mnie, easy
<gjm> co tu się
<rsajdok> jak się tworzy partycje home zaszyfrowaną to czym jest passphrase to jest hasło użytkownika ?
<drathir> rsajdok: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-17
<fixx3d> czesc, poczatkujacy z tej strony ;) pomozcie please dodac volume control i wifi do zasobika mate
<tomodachi> co to znaczy zasobik?
<ftpd> Assecik.
<matti_> hej
<drathir> witam...
<Dread> wzajemnie.
<matti_> mały problem
<matti_> jak odzyskać kontrolę nad routerem
<TheNumb> A co, wyleciał przez okno?
<matti_> nie z sieci uciekł
<matti_> ustawiłem zły adres bramy bo taki sam jak rozgłoszeniowy na routerze
<matti_> i od tego czasu nie gada ze mna
<Dread> ech
<Dread> matti_: a działą Ci tam net?
<Dread> jak nie, to reset do fabrycznych
<matti_> właśnie to problem z tym resetem
<matti_> wgrałem openwrt
<BlessJah> matti_: na wiki openwrt masz opisane
<BlessJah> jesli masz hardware'owy przycisk to klikasz nim podczas rebootu, jesli nie, to stosujesz sztuczke z tcpdumpem/wiresharkiem i takim tam
<BlessJah> wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/generic.failsafe
<BlessJah> hm... dobra, chyba inaczej niz przez przycisk sie nie da
<BlessJah> matti_: jaki to model?
<matti_> właśnie
<matti_> TP-Link Wr740N
<matti_> naciskam przycisk QSS na routerze
<matti_> lampka sys miga jak szalona
<matti_> ale połączenie nie chce mi się ustanowić
<BlessJah> jak ci sie nie chce, to nic nie poradze, sprawdz czy na pewno dobrego portu uzywasz
<matti_> port dobry
<BlessJah> fizyczny w sensie
<matti_> powiem co sprawdziłem
<matti_> było ok
<matti_> ale przestawiłem i zapisałem ip bramy
<matti_> chyba na 255
<matti_> i od tego czasu nic nie mogę z tym zrobić
<matti_> próbowałem go resetować
<matti_> ale hmm to nie daje nic
<matti_> byłem na tej stronie
<matti_> nie jest możliwe ustawnowienie jakiegokolwiek połączenia z routerem
<matti_> więc nie wiem co mogę jeszcze sprawdzić by to jakoś hulało
<matti_> jakiś magiczny przycisk do fizycznego resetowania do ustawień domyślnych
<BlessJah> podpinasz sie przez switcha kablem do odpowiedniego portu, ustawiasz w lapku na sztywno IP wg instrukcji, restartujesz go, jak sie wlacza klikasz qss
<BlessJah> powinien wstac w failsafe mode, wtedy wystarczy telnetem, wg instrukcji
<matti_> w przypadku braku switcha
<BlessJah> sam kabel powinien wystarczyc
<matti_> ustawiałem na sztywno bezpośrednio ip
<matti_> i niestety nie daje rady
<BlessJah> inny modem, jak mu wylaczysz dhcp dziala jak switch
<matti_> mam jakiś badziew od UPC i ten router
<matti_> więc po kablu mam net
<matti_> gorzej z wifi
<BlessJah> nie jestem ci w stanie pomoc
<matti_> chyba poszedł do podpierania półek
<matti_> a mówiąc o odpowiednim porcie masz na myśli ten eth0?
<TheNumb> port switcha
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> port do którego wpinasz kabel
<TheNumb> rozumiesz?
<matti_> rozumiem
<matti_> to nie koniecznie musi być pierwszy numerowany port ethernetowy?
<BlessJah> niekoniecznie, czasami na wan idzie
<matti_> trzeba to sprawdzić empirycznie?
<matti_> czy gdzieś można znaleźć taką informację?
<BlessJah> empirycznie
<matti_> nie łączy się z siecią
<matti_> rozumiem, że przynajmniej w jednym wypadk
<matti_> u
<matti_> uzyskałbym połaczenie z routerem
<matti_> ciekawe czy coś jeszcze da się wykombinować z tym moim routerem
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> into the dustbin it goes
<TheNumb> albo możesz mi go przesłać
<TheNumb> ja go sobie naprawię <:
<TheNumb> Akurat zaczęło mi brakować wolnych portów w switchu.
<BlessJah> matti_: to ze z siecia sie nie laczy to normalne, musisz sie z nim polaczyc i naprawic konfiguracje
<matti_> źle to napisałem
<matti_> nie tyle z siecią ile nie mogę połączyć się z routerem
<matti_> z tego co ustawiałem to ustawiłem hasło roota
<matti_> i zmieniłem port rozgłoszeniowy
<matti_> czy da się w jakiś sposób taki hmm fizyczny zresetować ustawienia takiego routera
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> masz przycisk reset
<TheNumb> przytrzymujesz go kilka(naście) sekund i powinien przywrócić ustawienia fabryczne
<TheNumb> ;]
<matti_> nawet na openwrt
<matti_> no próbowałem tego
<TheNumb> zazwyczaj na wiki masz opisane
<TheNumb> ;]
<matti_> hmm
<matti_> czy reset taki sam jak tp-linka z jego standartowym software będzie działał na to samo urządzenie
<matti_> z openwrt
<TheNumb> to zależy od oprogramowania
<matti_> zainstalowałem zalecany dla mojej wersji routera wersję openwrt
<matti_> v4.22
<TheNumb> nie ma takiej wersji <:
<TheNumb> OpenWrt Barrier Breaker 14.07 / LuCI Trunk (0.12+svn-r10530)
<TheNumb> to najnowsze stabilne ;p
<matti_> v4.22 routera
<matti_> tp-link wr740n
<TheNumb> mhm
<matti_> Nmap scan report for 192.168.0.11
<matti_> Host is up (0.00032s latency).
<matti_> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.0.11 are closed
<matti_> MAC Address: 90:F6:52:8C:42:79 (Tp-link Technologies CO.)
<matti_> tyle nmap po ogolnym skanowaniu hosta tego routera
<matti_> port wan routera tp-link
<matti_> na innych nie uzyskuje żadnego ip\
<matti_> pomimo prób włączenia failsafe
<matti_> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<drathir> wow ale litania...
<drathir> matti_: co tam niszczysz?
<Ashiren> happy światowy dzień Kota https://i.imgur.com/BxRLL56.png
<matti_> router
<matti_> i chyba nic z niego nie będzie
<TheNumb> oddaj
<TheNumb> ;d
<matti__> najpierw wszystko muszę sprawdzić
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-18
<drathir> bry...
<mati> witam
<mati> mam ubuntu chciałem zrobic sobie osobną partycje na moje pliki mutimedialne na dysku laptopa. I teraz ma pytanie  czy da sie tak zrobic ze bedzie ona niewidoczna jeśli jej nie odmontuje?
<tomodachi> po prostu chcesz chowac swoje pornosy?
<tomodachi> :=)
<mati> wazne dane a nie ...
<tomodachi> moglbys sobie zrobic blockfile  na dysku po prostu
<tomodachi> wtedy w sumie bedzie schowane
<mati> a co to wyjasnij prosze
<tomodachi> i zeby udostepmnic to po po prostu
<mati> chodzi ci o buckup?
<tomodachi> mkdir /tmp/dyskchowany
<mati> to sie robi w konsoli?
<tomodachi> mount -o loop -t ext4  /home/uzytkownik/mojblockdisk.img /tmp/dyskchowany
<tomodachi> zeby zrobic mojblockdis.img
<tomodachi> to
<tomodachi> dd if=/dev/zero of=mojblockdisk.img  bs=1 count=1 seek=1048575
<tomodachi> mkfs.ex4 mojblockdisk.img
<tomodachi> albo cos w tym stylu
<mati> ale  mi  chodzi  oto ze jak zainstaluje   nowe ubuntu to zebym mógł sobie wejsc do tego dysku i skopiowac co trzeba?
<mati> ?
<drathir> mati: a najlepiej luksem polec...
<jacekn> mati: no bedziesz mogl podmontowac w nowym ubuntu i skopiowac pliki
<mati> co to za program luks i czy jest dostepny w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu?
<drathir> mati: odpowiednik ubuntowy to truecrypt raczej, bo graficzny...
<tomodachi> luks to w sumie to samo co ja ci pokazalem tylko ze trzeba miec haslo zeby "otworzyc"
<jacekn> truecrypt jest martwy
<tomodachi> mati: zawsze mozez "wejsc" to mojblockdisk.img
<tomodachi> uzywajac mount ...
<tomodachi> i potem wejc do foldera gdzie go zamonotwales
<mati> to rozumiem ze polecacie true crypt z  interfejsem?
<jacekn> mati: nie. Truecrypt jest martwym projektem od jakiegos czasu
<jacekn> mati: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCrypt#End_of_life_announcement
<drathir> jacekn: racja, ale dzialac dalej dziala... i zawsze bezpieczniej jak wazne pliki...
<drathir> mati: ktorego bys ze sposobow nie probowal pamietaj tylko, zeby przed zakonczenie pracy zawsze recznie odmontowac, zebys danych nie stracil...
<jacekn> drathir: bezpieczniej jak brak szyfrowania ale lepiej luksa uzyc
<mati> drathir ok
<drathir> jacekn: owszem w pelni sie zgadzam, luksa lepiej, ale to dajej spod konsoli trzeba a truecryptem klik klik...
<jacekn> latwiej wedlug mnie bedzie w konsoli, 2 polecenia czy jakos tak i zrobione. Za podmontowac mozna juz z GUI
<mati>  ja jestem troche lajkiem w linuxie nie wiem czy dam rade zrobic w  trucrypt
<drathir> mati: a tutaj do poczytania https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt
<drathir> mati: tutaj odnosnie plikow https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_a_non-root_file_system#Loop_device
<dweller> mati: tcplay zobacz
<dweller> albo cryptsteup
<dweller> konsolowe polecenia ale popsuc sie nie da
<mati> da sie to zrobic programem do partycjonowania monotawnia i odmonotwania partycji Disk Image Mounter z repozytorium?
<mati> tak czy nie????
<drathir> dweller: tomb i tcplay racja... w sumie nawet luks a raczej dm-crypt lyka tryecrypta tez...
<drathir> albo veracrypt moze bedzie...
<dweller> mati: zulucrypt jako gui powinien sobie poradzić
<drathir> mati: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tcplay https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tomb do poczytania...
<TheNumb> żulucrypt
<mati> ja  nie kumam tych programów konsolowych crypty, luksy dlatego pytam czy da sie programem  do montowanie, odmontowania?
<dweller> to zacznij
<dweller> :0
<dweller> :)
<mati> musiał bym przeczytac 5 ksiązek o linuxie a nie mam czsu
<mati> czasu*
<dweller> dziwne
<drathir> dlatego truecrypta polecalem... ;p
<dweller> nigdy nie czytałem książek
<drathir> dweller: a ten zulucrypt latwy?
<dweller> raczej tak
<dweller> chociaż, musisz znać ścieżki
<drathir> pomijam fakt ze konsolowe trudne nie sa, ale jednak to konsola i sie nie klika ;p
<dweller> nie jestem pewien jak w ubuntu ale nowe gnome wykrywa kontenery truecrypta zdaje sie
<dweller> ale zgaduję że to wina ubuntu i ułomnego oprogramowania z przed ery dinozaurów
<tomodachi> dweller: tylko jak sie je ma w lvm chyba
<tomodachi> i nie tylko gnome unity tez
<dweller> może
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-19
<TheNumb> o/
<Voldenet> > < mati> musiał bym przeczytac 5 ksiązek o linuxie a nie mam czsu
<Voldenet> Że też ludziom chce się tracić czas na czytanie książek, podczas gdy wszystko jest w dokumentacji
<tomodachi> dokumentacja i ksiazka to nie to samo
<Voldenet> zdecydowanie tak, ja od 10 lat nie przeczytałem żadnej książki i potrafię większość rzeczy zrobić na linuchu
<Voldenet> Jestem magiem, albo po prostu nie umiem w dokumentacyjną beletrystykę
<gjm> jesteś magik. uświadom to sobie, sobie
<tomodachi> Voldenet: albo po prostu niewiesz ile jescze lepiej bys umial linux zebys cos otym w kziazke przeczytal
<tomodachi> :=)
<tomodachi> w sumie to tylko czytalem kziazki o programowania , i shell scripting
<Ashiren> ogolnie to nie wiem po co czytac ksiazki o programowaniu
<Voldenet> ^ to
<Voldenet> gjm: Ja jestem dyspozytorem swoich torów, mogę być magikiem albo inie
<Voldenet> W jaki sposób książka miałaby nauczyć mnie rozwiązywać problemy?
<Voldenet> No, chyba że ktoś by wydrukował i oprawił kod jakiejś aplikacji open-source, ale to się chyba mija z celem.
<rsajdok> Voldenet: opisując konkretny problem i jego rozwiązanie
<Voldenet> To tylko zbędny słowotok, rsajdok
<Voldenet> Prawie każdy algorytm da się zapisać w postaci kodu albo pseudokodu
<Voldenet> Do tego większość algorytmów ma implementacje i w dokumentacji jest opis jaki problem rozwiązuje implementacja.
<jacekn> ale nie zawsze jest wyjasnione jakie sa wady i zalety itd.
<jacekn> ksiaza pomaga czesto
<Voldenet> jacekn: wszystko da się wygooglać
<Voldenet> podajcie przykład książki, która uczy więcej niż się da znaleźć w internecie
<Voldenet> i mówię tu o programowaniu, rzecz jasna
<jacekn> core python programming
<jacekn> ja nie mowie ze sie nie da znalezc na internecie ale ksiazka ulatwia. Nie musisz wiedziec czego szukac na przyklad
<jacekn> Voldenet: poza tym "wiecej" nie znaczy lepiej
<Voldenet> jacekn: 700 stron o pythonie?!
<jacekn> tak
<Voldenet> Python nie uderzył mnie jako specjalnie skomplikowany
<jacekn> no tak. Jesli chcesz manuala i opis jezyka to sie na 50 stronach zmiesci ale to nie o to chodzi w ksiazkach
<Voldenet> jacekn: w tej książce świetnej są kody i wyniki ich działania
<Voldenet> Po co wyniki?
<jacekn> no a w internecie nie ma kod i wyniku jego dzialania?
<Voldenet> Pewnie i jest, ale wynik zawsze i tak sprawdzę u siebie.
<Voldenet> Przecież nie uwierzę komuś na słowo, że to zadziała.
<tomodachi> Voldenet: nie zgadzam sie ze wzystko da sie wygooglowac
<jacekn> nikt ci nie zabrania. A jak ktos czyta w pociagu to mu moze pomoc wydruk
<jacekn> sprawdzic zawsze mozna
<tomodachi> trzeba zrozumiec problem jak chodzi o cos komplikowanego
<tomodachi> zwykle googlowanie nie pomoze ci jak nie chodzi o jakisz "latwy" problem
<Voldenet> A książka pomoże? :>
<jacekn> tak pomoze
<tomodachi> kziazka ci pomoze zrozumiec system
<tomodachi> i prez to lepiej jakie moga byc problemy
<gjm> ksionżki óczom
<Voldenet> Nigdy się z tym nie spotkałem
<tomodachi> Voldenet: jak nigdy nie czyalesz to jak mozez powiedziec ze nie pomaga? :)
<tomodachi> Voldenet: a od ile lac pracujesz informatyka?
<jacekn> to tak jakbyc porownal tekst pisany z dobrym wykladem. Niby to samo a dobry wykladowca potrafi wiedze przekazac lepiej
<Voldenet> Nie wiem, nigdy nie spotkałem problemu, którego nie rozwiązałem
<gjm> "a od ile lac pracujesz informatyka"
<Voldenet> tomodachi: no gdzieś z dekadę
<gjm> polska język trudna język
<tomodachi> no , nie jest moj wierszy :(
<Voldenet> więcej trochę, ale zliczyć trudno
<tomodachi> piwerwzy
<tomodachi> pierwszy
<tomodachi> Voldenet: noto dobra , cala siec ci poszla niewiesz czemu , nikomu nie dziala kommunikacja
<tomodachi> jakisz brodcast storm albo cos,
<tomodachi> noto co bedziesz googlowal, jak to moze miec wiele roznyc "causes"
<tomodachi> i trzeba juz miec dobry zrozumienie sieci i tcpip zeby wogole wiedzic oco chodzi
<tomodachi> generalne szybkie googlowanie jak cala firma stoji ci za plecach i czeka az zreperujesz nie pomaga
<tomodachi> po jak juz nie umiesz to trzeba troche poczytac zeby generalnie zrozumiec "the problem space"
<gjm> yes, I don't
<tomodachi> w sumie to moj przyklad moze wiecej byl o tcpip niz linux
<Voldenet> tomodachi: przecież książka nie pomoże mi tego zdiagnozować
<jacekn> poza tym chodzi tez o to zeby rozumiec dobrze co sie robi. Jesli ktos szuka rozwiazania to znajdzie ale ktos kto poczyta o problemie i technologii za nim bedzie w lepszej sytuacji
<jacekn> ale jak juz ktos powiedzial ciezko wytlumaczyc komuc kto nie czyta
<Voldenet> jacekn: Ja tylko uważam, że czytając luźne artykuły w internecie nauczysz się więcej niż z książki.
<jacekn> nieprawda
<Voldenet> np. książka może faworyzować cisco ios albo junos
<Voldenet> w internecie nie ma tego typu faworyzowania, bo artykuły pisane są przez różnych ludzi
 * gjm grabs popcorn
<Voldenet> gjm POMUSZ
<jacekn> sa dobre artykuly owszem ale ciezko przebic np. to 700 stron o pythonie. Musialbys znalesc dziesiatki dobrych artykolow
<gjm> znaleźć
<gjm> artykułów
<gjm> czytaj więcej książek
<Voldenet> jacekn: jak przeczytałem na wyrywki, to o oczywistościach to w tamtej książce było za dużo
<jacekn> Voldenet: taaaa a ksiazki nie sa pisane przez roznych ludzi, fakt
<jacekn> gjm: czytam po angielsku
<Voldenet> strasznie nie lubię, jak książka mi mówi jak przypisać 1 do wartości
<Voldenet> i się rozpisuje na 2 strony na ten temat
<jacekn> gjm: zreszta pisze tez wiekszosc po angielsku
<gjm> a, ok, jak większośc piszesz po angielsku, to polskiego nie musisz znać
<gjm> also, książki są o tyle hcujowe, że się szybko deaktualizują
<jacekn> gjm: powinienem, przepraszam za literowke. Wybaczysz?
<jacekn> no niektore sie deaktualizuje, niektore sa dobre prze wiele lat. Dlatego popularne ksiazki so uaktualniane
<jacekn> np. slynna "Operating System Concepts" ma juz chyba 9 edycje
<gjm> dobra przez kilka lat to może być książka kucharska
<rsajdok> javascript patterns jest z 2010 i dalej jest aktualna
<jacekn> nie zgadzam sie. Ksiazka o algorytmach bedzie aktualna dlugo. Operating system concepts tez, np. zarzadzanie pamiecia nie zostalo jakos diametralnie zmienione w ciagu ostatich kilku lat
<Voldenet> rsajdok: javascript design patterns będzie aktualna przez 30 lat, ale nie do końca
<Voldenet> bo nie uwzględnia js 1.7
<gjm> icoteras
<tomodachi> Voldenet: na internetcie moze byc taki samy typ favoryzowania jak w kziazke
<jacekn> no wiec nie chce Cie zmartwic ale strony internetowe tez sie magicznie nie uaktualniaja...
<rsajdok> Voldenet: podałem przykład na dzień dzisiejszy co mnie obchodzi co będzie za 30 lat to pewnie javascript nie będzie
<jacekn> i nawet kiedys widzialem artykuly na internecie ktore byly stare. Szok!
<tomodachi> The c language second edition, jest dobry exemplarz tego ze kziaszka dalej jest wazna
<tomodachi> napisana byla w 1988
<tomodachi> kazdy ci w #C  powie ze trzeba ja czytac
<tomodachi> nie jakies kiepskie tutorials albo arykuly na internecie
<tomodachi> bo to jest zrudlo , nie jakas slaba interpretacja jezuky C
<gjm> Rok 1984 - napisana w 1949, a jaka aktualna
<rsajdok> a biblia?
<jacekn> widzisz?
<gjm> >biblia
<Voldenet> rsajdok: obawiam się, że js jest jak cobol
<gjm> supep przykład
<gjm> super, even
<Voldenet> za 30 lat też będzie i będzie miał takie samo zastosowanie
<rsajdok> Voldenet: wróżenie z fusów
<Voldenet> rsajdok: https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-javascript
<rsajdok> Voldenet: pokaz mi ksiażkę w której jest fakt, że javascript będzie używany w 2035 ;)
<tomodachi> c bedzie uzywany w 2035! to fakt!
<Voldenet> Nie wiem czy w którejś to wiedzą.
<rsajdok> tomodachi: o ile kernel nie przepiszą do c# ;)
<tomodachi> rsajdok:  nie sadze , nie zapadaja za object orientation generalinie
<tomodachi> juz bylo troche pytania na kernel devel list kiedy przejda na c++
<Voldenet> tomodachi: a książka o C napisana w 88 raczej nie uwzględnia C99 i C11
<tomodachi> no nie
<rsajdok> tomodachi: i jakie były odpowiedzi na listach odnośnie kernela?
<tomodachi> rsajdok: negatywne :)
<Voldenet> Kernel nigdy nie przejdzie na C++, bo tak nie działa procesor.
<tomodachi> nawet chyva dali pytanie i odpowiesc na jakis faq bo mieli dosyc jej
<tomodachi> http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s15-3
<Gronekmaster> Cześć wszystkim
<tomodachi> witamy
<Gronekmaster> przy 2GB ramu brać 4 gb swapu czy 2gb?
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: zalezy co chcesz robic na sprzecie. Bezpieczniej 4 GB ale jak bedziesz  mial 2GB ramu i 2GB w swapie to jest szansa ze system bedzie nieuzywalny i tak
<jacekn> wiec 4 GB moze nie pomoc za bardzo
<Gronekmaster> Co robić? FF + skype + odtwarzacz muzyki, w przyszłości mixxx, ale wtedy będzie wszystko inne wyłączone, żeby mnie nie rozpraszało
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: FF moze zajac z 1G ale moze tez z 8 jak pootwierasz wystarczajaco duzo stron wiec ciezko powiedziec
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: jak masz duzy dysk to daj 4G i tyle co Ci zalezy
<Gronekmaster> Zwykle mam yt + fb + duckduckgo do szukania różnych rzeczy
<Dread> nie brać w ogóle.
<Dread> swap przy >=2g ramu jest niepotrzebny, chyba, że kompilujesz chromium ciągle.
<Dread> albo inne libreoffice
<Dread> przy używaniu jedynie przedłuży czas potrzebny do zarżnięcia procesu.
<drathir> Gronekmaster: przestaw yt na html5...
<Gronekmaster> Za niedługo yt będzie tylko html5, a i tak z tej technologii korzystam
<Gronekmaster> A używam tego, bo 60 wygląda ładniej niż standardowe 30
<jacekn> Dread: eeee chyba nie za bardzo. U mnie firefox z 5 tabami + thunderbird to w sumie 1.2 G. Pare zakladek wiecej i sie RAM konczy
<jacekowski> to ile ty masz ramu?
<jacekn> ja? 8GB
<jacekowski> bo ja na 4GB w chroe mam zakladek tyle ze sie ekran konczy
<jacekowski> chrome*
<jacekowski> a chrome zuzywa ram bardziej niz firefox
<jacekn> no to sproboj na 2 GB tyle otworzyc i do tego np. libre office i cos jeszcze
<jacekowski> na windowsie spokojnie
<jacekowski> mam wiresharka, chrome, outlooka excela
<jacekowski> i jeszcze spotify leci
<jacekowski> i putty
<jacekowski> i winols i ida
<Gronekmaster> Mi nawet na windzie 7 2gb wystarczało, tylko moc procka się kończyła przy 2/3 apkach i dlatego przesiadka na kubu
<jacekowski> ide na samolot sie pakowac
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: swap zawsze powinienes miec zeby kernel mogl lepiej zarzadzac pamiecia
<jacekowski> jacekn: nie do konca prawda
<jacekn> no przy bardzo duzej ilosci RAMu nie zrobi roznicy to fakt
<jacekn> u mnie przy 8G RAMu i tak prawie 600M do swapu poszlo wiec win
<Gronekmaster> Btw. Hibernacja mi nie potrzebna, tylko usypianie na, chwilkę, żeby lapka przenieść
<jacekn> w sensie ze zwyciestwo
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: chodzi o to ze jak masz swap to kernel moze nieuzywana pamiec na dysk zrzucic i uzyc RAMu do czegos lepszego, np jako cache dysku
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: zupelny brak swapu nie daje kernelowi takiej mozliwosci
<Gronekmaster> Yhm. Ale słyszałem, że do hibernacji potrzeba 2x ram, więc piszę, żebyście się później nue pytali
<Gronekmaster> Nie*
<jacekn> w sumie nie uzywam hibernacji, na uspieniu mi wytrzymuje laptop tyle ze jakos mi niepotrzebna hibernacja
<tomodachi> jacekn: ale hibernacja osczeza troche lepiej baterie
<jacekn> no tak
<Gronekmaster> Dlatego, że wylaczasz lapka i zapisujesz ram do swapu
<jacekn> zalezy co kto potrzebuje. Mi nigdy hibernacja nie pasowala bo sleep jest szybszy. Hibernacja mi zasze zajmowala 3 razy dluzej jak pelny boot wiec nie widzialem sensu
<jacekn> wiec jak albo wylaczam albo sleep
<tomodachi> jacekn: czas na SSD
<jacekn> mam SSD
<jacekn> mimo wszystko odczytanie 6 czy 8 GB z SSD zajmuje dluzej niz boot (ktory u mnie trwa z 10s moze)
<tomodachi> dwiwnie , itak mysle ja mam 16gig i mi nie idzie tak wolno
<jacekn> ale jak mowilem i tak prawie zawsze tylko sleep robie bo uzywam lapka w pracy codziennie
<jacekn> tomodachi: to nie tak ze jakos super wolno bylo, po prostu nie bylo jakos szybciej jak zwykly boot
<Gronekmaster> Suma sumarum swap 2xRAM?
<jacekn> zalezy...jak masz serwer z 256G RAM to nie bardzo
<Gronekmaster> Zwykły lapek 2gb ramu
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: no jak masz dysk zrob sobie 4, 2 tez da rade
<jacekn> jak masz ssd to moze 2 zeby troche oszczedzic
<jacekn> Gronekmaster: zawsze mozesz tez dodac plik swap jesliby Ci kiedys braklo
<Gronekmaster> A, i tak 320 gb nie zapełnię, a co mi szkodzi (hdd jest )
<Gronekmaster> Na piecu 4 userów trzyma filmy muzykę itp i starcza 1tb, a sam mam może z 20 gb swoich danych
<Dread> jacekn: mi przy 14 kartach chrome wpieprza nieco ponad 800MB ramu.
<jacekn> no wlasnie, przegladarki troche zzeraja teraz. Dodaj libre office, jakis media player, window managera ciezszego i jak odpalisz 2 instancje firefoxa z drugim profilem to bedziesz w swapie
<TheNumb> sfapie
<TheNumb> O nie, Gronekmaster tutaj też siedzi
<TheNumb> ;/
<Dread> wat
<Dread> lo nie wpiernicza tyle ramu
<Dread> media player? no ciekawe który
<Dread> wm? bym musiał ładować jakieś gnomowe coś statycznie do ramu
<Gronekmaster> Ja będę miał częste kde, ze zmienionym kursorem. Tak jak mówiłem, 3/4 karty w ff to nie powinno dużo pożerać ramu, a player mi starczy jakiś podstawowy typu play/pause prev/next i eq, wm mi nie potrzebny
<jacekn> Dread: compiz na ubuntu 14.04 w tej chwili 206MB
<jacekn> Dread: jak sie nie przesadza to 2G wystarcza ale jak ja pracuje to czesto wiecej uzywa mi system jak 2GB (oczywiscie bez VM)
<jacekn> poza tym dobrze miec z 500M wolnego ramu na cache
<Dread> powiedz mi szczerze
<Dread> jaki jest sens uzupełniania ramu swapem
<Dread> skoro będzie on cachowany w ramie?
<jacekn> eeee to nie tak dziala
<jacekn> do swapu idzie pamiec nieuzywana. Cache moze byc uzyty do innych danych
<jacekn> jak system non stop odczytuje swapa to masz problem
<Dread> 'pamięć nieużywana'
<Dread> czyli niby co.
<gjm> nintendo
<Dread> pokaż mi co idzie do swapu ;D
<Dread> ^
<jacekn> Dread: pamiec w ktorej sa dane ale sa one nieuzywane
<jacekn> Dread: nie wiem jak Ci "pokazac" ale moge powiedziec
<lisu> bry
<matti_> bry lisu
<Gronekmaster> bry lisu
<drathir> jacekn: zakladki ff w ramie siedza ;p
<jacekn> hehe pewnie tak
<Dread> jacekn: czyli nawet nie wiesz co tam idzie.
<jacekn> Dread: ech
<jacekn> Dread: wytlumacze Ci
<Dread> co mi gówno wytłumaczysz
<Dread> przedłużanie penisa to nie penis
<Dread> masakrowanie dysku, zostawiając sobie cache dla niego w ramie nie jest fajne
<Dread> ani trochę
<jacekn> Dread: kernel zarzadza pamiecia. Procesy moga zaalokowac pamiec i zapisac tam dane. Kernel moze jesli chce strony pamieci zapisac na dysk. Teraz tak. Sa strony w pamieci ktore maja dane procesow wiec kernel nie moze ich usunac. Niektore z tych obszarow nie sa nigdy odczytywane ani zapisywane
<Dread> jacuś.
<Gronekmaster> To robić chociażby 512 mb swap czy nie?
<jacekn> Dread: dzieki temu kernel ma mozliwosc zdecydowania ze te zaalokowane bloki pamieci (powtarzam one nie sa nigdy zapisywane ani odczytywane) ida na dysk a RAM zwolniony dzieki temu jest uzyty do czegos przydatniejszego
<Dread> kernel nie wie.
<Gronekmaster> I przestańcie się kłócić
<Dread> pokaż mi część, gdzie kernel wie.
<jacekn> Dread: w jaki sposob Ci to pokazac?
<jacekn> Dread: czekaj moze Ci znajde dokumentacje
<Dread> wiesz co to jest sparse model?
<Dread> który conajmniej przeczy twojej teorii, bo wtedy puste bloki nie ważą nic w ramie
<Dread> więc kernel może zrobić sobie 'overselling'
<Dread> mówi się, że do swapa idą 'śmieci'
<Dread> jeżeli zużycie ramu jest na poziomie 90%, to wszystko jest śmieciem.
<Dread> czyli kernel jeździ sobie po dysku bez potrzeby, zamiast walnąć ooma
<jacekn> Dread: nie mowie o pustych blokach. Mowie o blokach gdzie sa dane juz
<Dread> jak ktoś powie, że przy długodziałających rzeczach, to przenosi - bullshit
<Dread> serwer, na którym jest nginx, mysql i parę innych pierdół
<Dread> stojący no, prawie rok
<jacekn> Dread: mylisz 2 reczy niestety
<Dread> jest swap 512mb dla świętego spokoju
<Dread> użycie 10mb.
<jacekn> Dread: sa sytuacje kiedy nie ma sensu wrzucac do RAMu i kernel tego nie zrobi. Po prostu Ci sie mechanizmy pomieszaly
<Dread> no dobra, popatrz jak działa swapping w kernelu.
<jacekn> Dread: tu masz stary dokument ale moze znajde oficjalny z kernela https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/html/understand/understand014.html
<jacekn> Dread: tak dokladnie to powinnismy mowic o "paging"
<Dread> stronicowanie a swapping to inna rzecz.
<Dread> więc Ty mylisz pojęcia.
<jacekn> Dread: mowimy o uzuciu pamieci swap
<jacekn> i proboje Ci wytlumaczyc ze dane w pamieci swap to nie jest nic zlego
 * drathir ma 4gramu+8g cache i zyje... vm-ki przewaznie na cache siedza ;p
<gjm> 4 gramy
<gjm> blaze it faggot
 * jacekn ma przy 8GB RAMu 500MB (z VMek) w swapie ale system ma pare dni uptime
<drathir> Gronekmaster: lepiej zrob jak Ci sie ram skonczy przynajmniej freeza nie dostaniesz...
<jacekn> Dread: ale zgadzasz sie ze paging kernel moze robic i to nic zlego tak?
<drathir> Dread: zalezy od ustawien mozesz tylko ze swapa jechac, albo ustawic, zeby probowal agresywnie ze swapa do ramu przenosic z tego co pamietam swapinessczy jakos tak sie to zwie...
<Dread> swapiness, tak.
<jacekn> tak jes
<jacekn> Dread: to mam szukac dalej czy juz wiesz co moze isc do swapu i czemu?
<drathir> gjm: glodnemu chleb na mysli no ;p spacja uciekla...
<gjm> mniej jaraj, to nie będzie uciekała
<gjm> :Vvv
<drathir> gjm: hrhr
<Dread> jacekn: pobadam
<Dread> i tak dla mnie swap to bezsens, ale pobadam.
<jacekn> Dread: jest sytuacja kiedy moze pomoc znacznie
<jacekn> Dread: jesli masz wyciek pamieci (ktorego nie mozesz szybko usunac) to swap pomoze. Nie jest to oczywiscie rozwiazenie dlugoterminowe ale na pare dni pomaga
<jacekn> ale to bardziej na serwerach
<drathir> Dread: powiem Ci ze swap w porownaniu do pliku stronnicowania z winzgrozy jest o wiele bardziej wydajny moim zdaniem w odczuciu...
<Dread> jacekn: tak, a potem kernel wali ooma i po zabawie
<drathir> tak samo ff tez niezle sobie radzi siedzac wieksza polowa we swapie... na bardzo wolnych kompach bardzo sie przydaje jak jeszcze jest malo ramu...
<Dread> jak ktoś ma takie wielkie memleaki to zły soft
<jacekn> no tak ale wali pozniej nic by walnal bez swapa
<Dread> drathir: 'większą połową w swapie'
<Dread> skąd wiesz ile z niego siedzi w swapie.
<jacekn> moze sprawdzil :)
 * drathir jeszcze nie mial problemow na konfiguracji 1g ram +4g swap, elegancko dzialalo nawet przy konwersji filmow czyli bardzo duzym obciazeniu nie wylozyl mi sie ani razu...
<Dread> ciekawe ;)
<drathir> wiekszy problem, ze przy takiej konfiguracji w koncu trzeba restart zrobic, albo przeniesc swap... bo jak ma tylko 1g i caly zajety to niestety slabo oproznia swap przenoszac do ramu i zwalniajac miejsce...
<drathir> Dread: no wiesz jak przegladarka trzyma ponad 2g ramu, a tylko 1g ramu w systemie to tak raczej wieksza czescia w swapie siedziec chyba powinien...
<drathir> przy xxx kartach to nie tak ciezko tyle osiagnac tylko minus, ze trzeba chwilke poczekac, zeby sie uruchomila przegladarka, plus, ze po restarcie ff nie przywraca wszystkich kart czyli nie zjada ramu natychmiastowo, tylko dynamicznie laduje przy dostepie do danej karty...
<drathir> no i mozna dostrzec, ze tez z ramu normalnego korzysta np. po zabiciu ff zostaje tyle samo we swapie a w ramie momentalnie odrobina miejsca sie zwalnia i jest stopniowo zastepowana danymi ze swapu, a swap oprozniany...
<Dread> z samego firefoxa trzeba umieć korzystać
<Dread> i mniej jarać.
 * jacekn musi leciec
<drathir> Dread: sluchaj gjm-a ;p
<drathir> Dread: wiesz przy otwartych xxx kartach to swiadome jest, bo jest o wiele bardziej wydajnie w takiej konfiguracji, anizeli mialoby mulic na styku ram swap...
<Dread> wystarczy wywalić flasha.
<Dread> od razu szybciej będzie chodzić :D
<drathir> Dread: yt tylko html5 u mnie, flash zablokowany...
<Dread> no to coś strasznie ciężkie strony oglądasz.
<drathir> Dread: nie lubie jak mi sie musza ponownie wczytywac teledyski w yt...
<drathir> Dread: sam twitter ladnie jesc potrafi... nie mowiac o gmailu...
<drathir> idzie uzbierac i to nie tak ciezko...
<matti_> i sobie poszedłszy
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-20
<drathir> bry...
<rsajdok> mam ustawiony bash w trym vima, dziwna rzecz, bo przestał mi zapisywać historię wykonywanych poleceń, sugestie?
<ftpd> Co to jest 'w tryb vima'?
<Ashiren> generator liczb losowych
<Ashiren> + nie mozna wyjsc
<ftpd> hehe
<rsajdok> set -o vi
<jacekn> rsajdok: moze Ci miejsca na dysku braklo
<rsajdok> jacekn: miejsce jest
<rsajdok> ftpd: killall ftpd ;)
<ftpd> rsajdok: Operation not permitted.
<jacekn> rsajdok: a przy trybie zwyklym zapisuje?
<rsajdok> będę patrzeć w wolnej chwili
<matti_> hej
<m477> gdzie jest rurku
<matti_> w sądzie ;P
<matti_> stołu nie posprzątał
<drathir> witam...
<lisu> siemka
<m477> lisu o/
<matti_> czo tam?
<drathir> witam...
<matti_> cześć
<matti_> co tam
 * drathir tam walczy sobie z perlem...
<TheNumb> perl powinien umrznąć
<matti_> a co z tym perlem
<TheNumb> W nienawiści do perla, tak zostałem wychowany.
<tomodachi> ja wole Bursztyn
<drathir> matti_: a po prostu paczki w archu buduje sobie ktorych nie ma...
<matti_> to nie buduj ;)
<TheNumb> nie używaj najlepiej
<matti_> dokładnie
<matti_> nie używaj bo popsujesz
<matti_> proste
<drathir> matti_: popsuc w archu ciezko... ;p
<lisu> a psuj, tylko potem nie narzekaj
<matti_> dam radę
<matti_> rozwaliłem router
<matti_> to archowi nie dam rady?
<drathir> lisu: co za problem jak sie paczki nie nakladaja i sa instalowane podpisane przez pacmana ?
<drathir> matti_: rozwalic to tylko przy flashowaniu lub mlotkiem przewaznie...
<matti_> mi się udało
<drathir> matti_: moze po eth i ttftp jak dobrze pamietam sprobuj sie dostac...
<matti_> może
<matti_> ale nawet połączenia nie ustanawia ten router
<TheNumb> etam pitolisz
<matti_> serio
<drathir> matti_: musisz byc szybki w tym trybie router tylko przez chwilke pracuje...
<matti_> to co mam odrazu ssh wbijać?
<TheNumb> telnet
<matti_> może być i telnet
<matti_> myślałem, że router cały czas jest w tym trybie jak się go włączy
<drathir> ttftp jest o ile obsluguje zaraz po wlaczeniu przez sekundy o ile dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> pozniej w normalny tryb przechodzi...
<matti_> tzn, że w tym trybie router nie ustanawia połączenia?
<drathir> matti_: to taki dumb mode...
<matti_> tzn
<TheNumb> co ja?
<drathir> w tym trybie za wiele nie potrafi nawet korekcji bledow chyba nie ma jak wysyla firmware...
<matti_> firstboot i reboot -f i powinien śmigać?
<drathir> matti_: to taki ala cold reflash... wrzuca tylko plik i z niego update robi ro restarcie chyba... openwrt ma to opisane, trzeba poczytac czy zadziala z oryginalnym, ewentualnie na serwis oddac...
<matti_> hmm
<matti_> spróbuję
<TheNumb> na serwis
<TheNumb> :DDD
<TheNumb> A tam powiedzą, że grzebałeś w firmware
<TheNumb> :)
<matti_> właśnie
<matti_> :)
<drathir> TheNumb: z tego co slyszalem podobno tplink nawet z ubitego openwrt przywraca na gwarancji... ale zapewne zalezy na kogo sie trafi...
<drathir> a kilka modeli chyba nawet oficjalnie ma wsparcie dla opensource...
<matti_> fajnie
<matti_> ciekawe które
<drathir> szkoda ze 5210 ma tak skomplikowana i niebezpieczna procedure...
<matti_> 5210?
<drathir> matti_: wa-5210g
<gjm> boge
<gjm> potrzebujesz się po serialu do routera dostać
<matti_> po serialu?
<matti_> mówisz o kablu
<gjm> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/hardware/port.serial
<lisu> prędzej weź jakiś komp z rs-em i podepniesz, szkoda sie bawic w max232
<gjm> lolco
<lisu> zanim stery odpalisz na ftdi to dzien cie zastanie
<gjm> lolco
<gjm> przecież pod linuxem chodzi ootb
<lisu> a to nie piszesz, ze pod linuchem ;p
<gjm> >ubuntu-pl
<matti_> debian :P
<gjm> >nie pod linuxem
<gjm> no kurde
<gjm> zresztą, pod windowsem też działa
<lisu> ze ktos siedzi tu na ircu, nie znaczy, ze zaraz korzysta z linucha, ale nie wazne EOT ;p
<gjm> no chyba, że ktoś ma chiński konwerter i stare sterowniki, które je uwalały
<gjm> tzn. "uwalały", bo dało się je przywrócić do życia
<gjm> matti_: wklep w google: model routera debrick
<gjm> lisu: a serial port w komputerze to jakie ma napięcia? :>
<gjm> router zwykle jest na 3V3
<drathir> tez po eth niech sprawdzi, moze nie trzeba bedzie sie nawet bawic w lutowanie...
<lisu> gjm: co sie glupio pytasz, jak nie wiesz to google masz.
<gjm> ja wiem, pytanie czy ty wiesz
<adga87> Elo wszystkim
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<adga87> cicho tu cos
<Ashiren> jak w kazdy piatek
<adga87> pierwszy raz irca zainstalowalem, poki co to obczajam jak to wszystko dziala
<gjm> wszyscy idą na melanż
<gjm> wiesz jak jest
<adga87> a ubutnu uzywam na przemian z windows,,, z checia bym zmienil na tylko ubuntu, ale potrzebuje silverlight
<Ashiren> a po co ci silverlight ~
<matti_> właśnie
<matti_> hmm
<drathir> moonlight? czy jak mu tam?
<matti_> nom
<matti_> moonlight
<matti_> ale nie wiem czy daje rade
<drathir> dla mnie to chore te playery wszystkie nie dosc, ze flash to jeszcze silverlighty potrzebne... :/
<dweller> well
<dweller> jest wine-staging
<dweller> natywne wtyczki windowsa idzie odpalać, łącznie z silverlightem
<matti_> o tego nie znałem
<drathir> dweller: ale ff tez pod wine musi byc zainstalowany?
<matti_> uu
<dweller> drathir: nie
<dweller> w natywnej przeglądarce odpala wtyczki przez wine
<dweller> w firefoksie właściwie tylko
<dweller> bo kto by tam chciał chrome'a uzywać
<matti_> hmm?
<drathir> dweller: a to niezly patent...
<matti_> jak samą wtczkę odpalić?
<dweller> matti_: http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html
<matti_> ciekawe
<matti_> a czy dobrze działą
<TheNumb> nawet
<dweller> dobrze
<dweller> flash działa lepiej niż linuksowy
<pcctw> no hej, czy sie da zainstalowac ubuntu desktop na czyms takim: http://www.mgsm.pl/pl/katalog/lenovo/p90/Lenovo-P90.html ? lub http://www.mgsm.pl/pl/katalog/lenovo/k900/Lenovo-K900.html
<TheNumb> Pewnie się da
<TheNumb> a nie
<TheNumb> to telefony
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<TheNumb> To nie ma opcji.
<pcctw> dlaczego? maja procka x86 i 4 giga ramu
<TheNumb> to nie ma znaczenia
<pcctw> dlaczego?
<TheNumb> uno, bootloader
<pcctw> co jest potrzebne do mozliwosci uruchamiania programow x86?
<TheNumb> po drugie, sterowniki do grafiki
<pcctw> procek nie wystarczy?
<TheNumb> nie dostaniesz ich
<TheNumb> wystarczy
<TheNumb> ...
<pcctw> a z androida?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> to nie przejdzie
<pcctw> jakies przeportowanie?
<TheNumb> to tak nie działa
<TheNumb> jest libhybris
<TheNumb> tylko nie wiem jak to działa pod x86
<gjm> ¿ogezcald
<TheNumb> gjm: weź mu powiedz.
<TheNumb> pcctw: po prostu to tak nie działa.
<TheNumb> i już.
<gjm> what she said
<TheNumb> Ale miło by było.
<pcctw> no cholera...
<TheNumb> :)
<gjm> odpal windowsa
<gjm> :v
<TheNumb> no
<pcctw> no ale te graty wsadzaja do netbookow i tam chodza ubuntu czy windows
<TheNumb> nie
<pcctw> a jakby canonical napisal stery?
<pcctw> albo ktos?
<TheNumb> pcctw: pisz.
<TheNumb> Albo zapłać komuś żeby pisał.
<pcctw> to tylko kwestia ceny ;)
<TheNumb> Sterowniki do grafiki to nie wszystko.
<pcctw> no to bez sensu ze nikt jeszcze tego nie robi
<TheNumb> to ma sens
<TheNumb> nie ma zapotrzebowania na takie gadżety
<pcctw> na chole mi 5 systemow wszedzie innych jak moge miec wszedzie taki jaki chce
<TheNumb> pcctw: kup maca + iphone
<TheNumb> Masz wszędzie to samo. Super integracja.
<TheNumb> :)
<pcctw> a fee
<TheNumb> No to nie marudź.
<TheNumb> Canonical chce mieć wszędzie ubuntu.
<pcctw> integracja bez mozliwosci
<TheNumb> Poczekaj z 5 lat i może będzie.
<TheNumb> w alfie
<pcctw> dzieki w kazdym razie ;) bede dalej szukal
<pcctw> no sprzedawali telefon z ubuntu ale to nie x86
<pcctw> wiec lipa tez
<TheNumb> arm > x86
<TheNumb> ;-)
<pcctw> eee tam
<TheNumb> tak było
<pcctw> nielogiczne dla mnie zupelnie
<pcctw> specyfikacja lepsza niz niejeden blaszak a tu sie nie da...
<pcctw> a wiadomo ze komp czy laptop ma wiecej mozliwosci niz android
<pcctw> ech... jak to mówią, biednemu ciągle wiatr... :p
<gjm> w dupę
<pcctw> tzn ze wiekszosc nie cce miec kompa pod reka?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> bo to nie jest praktyczne
<pcctw> znaczy wiekszosc sie swiadomie ogranicza?
<TheNumb> tak
<pcctw> ciekawa forma przyjemnosci
<pcctw> znowu jestem w mniejszosci :P cholera
<drathir> pcctw: arm != android...
<pcctw> ale intel w tych telefonach to x86 nie arm
<TheNumb> no ale po co x86 w telefonie?
<pcctw> zeby miec ubuntu desktop z mozliwoscia dzwonienia i w kieszeni noszenia :D
<drathir> Strata energii moim zdaniem...
<TheNumb> nie ma czegoś takiego
<pcctw> i uzywania programow takich jak na kompie
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> używaj libreoffice na 5 calowym ekranie
<TheNumb> :DDDDDDD
<pcctw> nawet z ladowarko i kablem hdmi to sto razy lepsze od wielkich laptow
<drathir> pcctw: zobacz sobie alarm-a...
<pcctw> no i robi za duzy telefon
<pcctw> podlaczam go do 29 monitora po hdmi
<pcctw> poza tym nawet jesli sie zmecze - nadal wykonam zadanie, na arm sie zesram bo nie ma takich programow ani mozliwosci
<mati75> pcctw: bierz połowę albo zmień dilera
<mati75> tylko arm
<pcctw> wiec tylko x86 ;) no i jest no wiec  pytam ;)
<TheNumb> x86 nie nadaje się na urządzenia mobilne
<mati75> TheNumb: ++
<pcctw> TheNumb, ale czy to znaczy, ze jak na nich jest to nie działa?
<TheNumb> pcctw: to ćpiesz?
<pcctw> podalem telefony z takimim prockami
<TheNumb> Prawie wszystko da się skompilować na arm.
<TheNumb> ...
<drathir> duzo programow jest pod arm-a..m
<TheNumb> nawet jebany libreoffice
<TheNumb> ...
<pcctw> duzo = wszystkie ?
<TheNumb> pcctw: wymień kilka
<pcctw> nie no spoko - ja tu nie o idee sie pytam ;)
<TheNumb> albo lepiej sam sprawdź ;]
<TheNumb> pcctw: nie trafiłem jeszcze na coś co nie kompiluje się pod arm.
<pcctw> pytam, czy skoro jest sprzet z intelem x86 i 4 giga ramu to czy da sie zainstalowac ubuntu desktop ;) od strony technicznej
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> tzn, da się
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> Możesz sobie zrobić chroot i uruchomić w vnc
<TheNumb> ale chyba tego nie chcesz
<TheNumb> Ale to można robić pod androidem od lat.
<pcctw> TheNumb, obecnie jak musze to korzystam z teamviewer ale to tylko substytut marny
<pcctw> potrzebny mi dostep do kompa
<TheNumb> no to przykro mi
<mati75> pcctw: kup sobie 7/9/10 cali netbooka
<TheNumb> nie zapowiada się żeby telefon miał w najbliższej przyszłości zastąpić komputer stacjonarny/laptopa.
<pcctw> niech mi ktos ku... powie o postepie :P
<TheNumb> Problemem jest moc obliczeniowa.
<drathir> dokladnie 10" netbook i to jest to...
<pcctw> a co taki netbook ma wiecej od tych lenovo?
<TheNumb> Moc obliczeniową?
<TheNumb> Chłodzenie?
<pcctw> procki sa takie same
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Nie są
<TheNumb> Nie porównuj taktowania :D
<drathir> instrukcje strzelam, ze sie roznic beda...
<TheNumb> drathir: nie, chyba jest pełny zestaw akurat.
<TheNumb> Może bez AESów i reszty.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<pcctw> Intel Atom Z3560
<pcctw> Zegar procesora: 1,83 GHz
<pcctw> Liczba rdzeni: 4
<pcctw> GPU: PowerVR G6430 @533 MHz
<pcctw> schowaj
<pcctw> Anniedale, platforma Moorefield; Silvermont, 12 nm; x86-64, do 1,83 GHz; 2 MB L2 Cache; pamięć: LPDDR3-1600, dual-channel
<TheNumb> powervr
<TheNumb> nie umie w linuksa
<pcctw> fuck
<TheNumb> pcctw: i zobacz ile to ma cache.
<TheNumb> 1 MiB
<TheNumb> tyle co nic
<TheNumb> A nie, ten ma 2 MiB cache.
<pcctw> to co? windowsa desktopowego tez na niczym takim nei zainstaluje?
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Niby jak?
<pcctw> o fuck
<pcctw> no pytam ;)
<TheNumb> prędzej zgwałcisz jakiegoś linuksa na ten telefon
<TheNumb> windowsa raczej nie
<pcctw> gdybym wiedzial jak to juz bym to mial :p
<pcctw> a to 'japko' ? uruchomie na fonie to co na kompie?
<TheNumb> nie
<pcctw> ooooo
<pcctw> ooooo
<pcctw> ide po zyletki
<TheNumb> ale integracja jest pierwsza klasa
<pcctw> to zostało mi tylko czekanie i starzenie sie...
<TheNumb> nie doczekasz się <:
<pcctw> marzenia :D
<pcctw> warto je miec : http://youtu.be/69kBu6LMCnM
<pcctw> sorry zły link
<pcctw> http://youtu.be/Pfj66vJVcYc :p
<TheNumb> vnc
<matti_> hmm
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/adYq8WD_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-21
<Ashiren> aw http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a8YM6X6_460s.jpg
<stozek> Witam potrzebuję pomocy wsprawie instalacji ubuntu obok win 8.1
<drathir> bry...
<pcctw> wcale nie :p
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aNZngn4_460sv.mp4
<lisu> ohayou
<Voldenet> O, widzę pan zna dużo języków
<Voldenet> guten morgen
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<lisu> Nie zna, tylko ma się google pod ręką.
<Voldenet> A ja znam dużo, buenos dias, ni hao, spurdo sparde
<Voldenet> warto się uczyć języków - jak przypadkiem zmienię język w komórce, to mi to nie przeszkadza
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/akZAyNW.jpg
<stozek> witam czy ktoś pomógł by z instalacją ubuntu obok windows 8.1
<gjm> a co tu pomagać? samo się instaluje
<gjm> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<stozek> mam problem przy zachwoaniu win 8
<gjm> jaki?
<stozek> instalator go nie wykrywa
<stozek> obszedlem fora i nie znalazlem odpowiedzi
<gjm> no to sprawdź na jakiej jest partycji, zainstaluj ubuntu na wolnej i później ustaw gruba
<stozek> z tym że nie widzi partycji ntfs a cały dysk
<gjm> a o kliknąłeś?
<gjm> s/o/co/
<stozek> tzn?
<gjm> przy wybieraniu jak chcesz zainstalować
<stozek> inna metoda
<stozek> tzn wybór partycji
<gjm> a masz w ogóle wolne miejsce na partycję?
<stozek> tak ale instalator jej nie widzi a cały dysk nie wiem czy ma to coś z tym uefi
<stozek> kiedyś instalowałem ubuntu obok win 8 ale na innym sprzęcie bez wsparcia dla uefi i nie było problemu
<mati75> ari-tczew: poprawić ci humor w sobote?
<ari-tczew> mati75: już się boję
<mati75> ari-tczew: zobacz sobie jaki patch siedzi w trustym i utopic w obconf
<mati75> o jakiej nazwie
<ari-tczew> mati75: hehe, czemu tak?
<mati75> ari-tczew: nie wiem jakim cudem się to tam dostało
<mati75> nie pamiętam jak dodawałem pakiet
<ari-tczew> mati75: to jest z Debiana sync
<mati75> wiem
<mati75> wieczorem wrzucę do debiana poprawkę
<mati75> to się powinno już w vivid nie być
<ari-tczew> mati75: to daj znać jak już będzie w unstable
<ari-tczew> bo z automatu już nie przejdzie do vivid
<mati75> ari-tczew: do experimental dam
<ari-tczew> mati75: albo tak
<ari-tczew> mati75: a powiedz mi, jak tam wyszła sprawa z poprawką, którą robiłeś jako SRU?
<ari-tczew> dosyć dawno to było i nie pamiętam której paczki dotyczyło
<mati75> odpuściłem sobie na razie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/sIWcchd.gifv?q=1
<erzetjot> Witam
<erzetjot> jest ktoś ?
<erzetjot> ok to spadam
<mati75> no elo
<Ashiren> rzj?
<matti_> hmm
<gjm> mhmhmmh
<matti_> jak zmusić dysk do współpracy z routerem z wgranym openwrt
<gjm> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/usb.storage
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/UGgAWfy.jpg
<matti_> caturday?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8448832000/h809071FB/
<Ashiren> :3
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> a ja to co?
<TheNumb> :<
<gjm> wiadro
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-22
<grek> czesc próbuje napisac prosty skrypt bash tak wyglada
<grek> http://wklej.to/qNeHQ
<grek> uzycie tej zmiennej jest bledne
<grek> case "$(pidof $PNAME | wc -w)" in
<grek> jak powinno być to zapisane $PNAME
<grek> tutaj jest caly skrypt
<grek> http://wklej.to/rSgu1
<dinosaur> Cześć
<TheNumb> ześć
<dinosaur> czy macie działające polskie znaki w terminalu serwerowym (wyświetlanie + możliwość wpisywania z klawiatury)? jeżeli tak, to jak macie skonfigurowane czcionki w tym terminalu?
<TheNumb> co to serwerowy terminal?
<TheNumb> pewnie nie masz polskiego locale
<dinosaur> TheNumb: Ctrl+Alt+F1 i jesteś w pierwszym terminalu serwerowym, zakładając standardowe ustawienia
<TheNumb> co
<TheNumb> tty
<dinosaur> tak
<dinosaur> czy mógłbyś przejść do tty1, naciśnąć Caps Lock i sróbować wpisać "Ó", a następnie zrobić to samo przy wyłączonym Caps Locku?
<TheNumb> Nie używam ubuntu.
<dinosaur> a czego używasz?
<TheNumb> Windowsa.
<dinosaur> OK
<dinosaur> już to rozwiązałem prawie
<dinosaur> na razie
<TheNumb> :DDDDD
<gjm> ban
<TheNumb> oj tam od razu ban :(
<grek_> zerknijcie prosze na to - http://wklej.to/kHXXB
<grek_> nie rozumiem dlaczego różne wartosci są zwracane
<grek_> chodzi mi o ultra prosty skrrypt jak z przykładu ...
<TheNumb> grek_: zobacz pidof Terminal.exe
<grek_> pidof terminal.exe nic nie zwraca
<grek_> dziwne ze pidof "C:\Program Files (x86)\MetaTrader 4 - RoboForex\Terminal.exe" zwraca numer ale pidof $PNAME nic
<grek_> wczesniej zdefiniowano $PNAME
<grek_> co smieszczniejsze w htop widze z 20 procesow ....terminal.exe
<grek_> czyli za kazdym razem sie to odpala
<grek_> czyli to sprawdzanie nie dziala
<grek_> hm moze problem wynika też z tego że po uruchomieniu normalnie przez vnc widze ze 4 procesy w htop
<grek_> czyli on sie duplikuje moze to sa jakies pod procesy
<stiffler> Czesc
<stiffler> mam takie male dwie sprawy. Potrzebuje odzyskac dane z pendrive
<stiffler> tylko nie wiem jak w ubuntu wylaczyc automontowanie urzadzen.
<stiffler> wolalbym zeby sie nie zamontowal i przypadkiem cos na nim nie zapisal
<grek_> ja uzywalem platnej wersji http://www.r-tt.com/free_linux_recovery/ zawsze z powodzeniem i bardzo wygodnie
<grek_> automontowanie sie wylacza nie pamietam gdzie ale pewnie w ubuntu tweak jest to do wyklikania
<grek_> w jednym miejscu
<stiffler> ubuntu tweak jest w reop?
<stiffler> repo
<grek_> sprawdz nie pamietam ale jak nie to jest deb chyba a nie nowe repo, dawno nie uzywalem ale na pewno ma duzo opcji dostepnych do wyklikania sprawdz
<stiffler> ok
<stiffler> mam
<stiffler> dzieki :)
<grek_> TheNumb: ale pidof terminal.exe juz dziala i w sumie chyba cale zadzialalo z terminal.exe
<TheNumb> Quintasan: dlaczego nie mówiłeś, że mój Lennarcik będzie na sesji?
<Ashiren> hm?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: Lennart Poettering będzie na 12 sesji linuksowej :3
<jacekowski> TheNumb: masz juz kogos wynajetego zeby go zlikwidowac?
<jacekowski> pulseaudio ssie!
<jacekowski> systemd obsysa jeszcze bardziej!
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<drathir> jacekowski: ++
<jacekowski> Ashiren: twoja stara
<matti__> hej
<matti__> co tam
<matti__> drathir: żyjesz?
<drathir> matti__: hej...
<matti__> hej
<Quintasan> TheNumb: No przecież spamuję wszędzie gdzie się da, followuj naszego Twittera albo Fejsa xD
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Zastanwiałem się czy nie będziemy musieli dla niego ochrony wynająć xD
<drathir> Quintasan: dla bezpieczenstwa zeby z glowy miec w razie w przydaloby sie ;p
<TheNumb> Quintasan: już silna grupa pod wezwaniem OpenRC się zbiera.
<TheNumb> <:
<Quintasan> Wiem jak będzie rejestracja wyglądała
<Quintasan> Będzie trzeba pokazać laptopa z zainstalowanym systemd
<Quintasan> xD
<drathir> lol
<TheNumb> trolo
<TheNumb> runit nie może być? :(
<TheNumb> Koniecznie fetora 21?
<Quintasan> NIE
<Quintasan> SYSTEMD!!!11!11!!11SHIFTONE
<TheNumb> Quintasan: ale w ubuntu nie masz systemd.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> jeszcze
<Quintasan> >sugerowanie
<TheNumb> kubuntu też
<Quintasan> 15.04 polecam
<TheNumb> dalej upstart startuje system
<TheNumb> pewnie dopiero w 15.10 będzie systemd
<TheNumb> Quintasan: testowałem srubuntu 15.04
<TheNumb> kde nie umie w theme do gtk ;/
<Quintasan> Nie
<Quintasan> To GTK nie umie w crossdesktop
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ;d
<Quintasan> Tak xD
<TheNumb> iksde
<Quintasan> Jak dobrze pamiętam to gnomiarze coś zmieniły na gówniane znowu.
<TheNumb> ale gnome to ty szanuj
<Quintasan> >oxygen-gtk won't work anymore after GTK+ 3.16 because the API it was using was removed without replacement.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Also, zwracam honor, mam z ppa to systemd na 15.04
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> ;]
<Quintasan> Byłem przekonany że Foundations już zmieniło na systemd
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> już mamy freeze, to może następny release
<Quintasan> Coś się mylą w zeznaniach
<Quintasan> No cóż, poczekam
<Quintasan> Teraz i tak mnie studia zabijają, nawet jednego merga nie zrobiłem w poprzednim roku
<matti__> hmm?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-22
<firemark> a ty mu to wkleisz?
<SamusSR388> nie, sam jestem ciekawy
<firemark> wiesz, niew iem :-)
<firemark> a, czemu potrzebuję?
<firemark> bo skype
<SamusSR388> mhm
<firemark> + stream przez sieć
<firemark> po prostu uruchamian program z PULSE_SERVER=… i działa
<firemark> *uruchamiam
<firemark> szukałem czy da się zrobić stream netowy, że mogę miksować
<firemark> ale coś… słabo
<tobiasz29> o/
<Drac0666> hi
<Drac0666> gdzie moge wylaczyć USB suspend?
<Ashiren> tak
<tobiasz29> kotiiii   \:D/
<Drac0666> Kiedy probuje otworzyc ten link w Firefox http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/proj/libgphoto2/support.php ekran robi sie czarny i w zasadzie muszę zrobić reczny restart
<Drac0666> wie ktos może czemu albo gdzie moge sprawdzić jakiegos loga?
<firemark> Drac0666: w chromium działą spoko
<tobiasz29> w starej operze też
<pskosinski> doprawdy dziwny bug :) coś nie tak z obsługą obrazków w jakiejś wersji firefoksa?
<Drac0666> nie chce teraz sprawdzać ... ale wiesz może gdzie moge zobaczyć jakie logi z tego co sie działo z ekranem?
<Drac0666> muzyka dalej grała, a obrazu zer0
<firemark> Drac0666: cały xorg czy przegladarka?
<Drac0666> caly xorg
<firemark> lol
<firemark> no to /var/log/xorg
<firemark> *Xorg.0.log
<Drac0666> dzieki
<Drac06662> no w chrome sie otwiera..
<Drac06662> a w FF znow mi wywalilo ekran
<firemark> niezły bug
<firemark> open office mi crashował xorg kiedyś
<firemark> na kernelu 2.4
<Drac06662> no ale to tak tylko na tej stronie
<Drac0666> to troche dziwne
<Drac0666> bo tam nie ma nic szczegolnego...
<Drac0666> i w zasadzie to nie jestem pewien czy crashuje xorga czy wywala mi sterownik grafiki calkowicie
<Drac0666> bo to jest bardziej jakby monitor nie mial sygnalu..
<dzik> witam . Czy fbturbo jest lepszy na stary sprzęt ? na jaki on jest przeznaczony ?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-23
<dzik> witam jak wyłączyć bluetooth ? nie mam go niby w rc.d ani rcconf nie pokazuje ale systemd pokazuje że się uruchamia razem z avahi
<dzik>  czy systemd dobrze pokazuje usługi ?
<tobiasz29> próbowałeś systemctl stop bluetoth lub systemctl disable bluetoth  ?
<tobiasz29> * tooth
<dzik> spróbuje
<tobiasz29> albo przez sudo, albo jako root
<tobiasz29> dzik: jak cokolwiek z tego zadziałą, to: 'stop' działa na daną sesję, a 'disable' powoduje nie odpalenie tego przy starcie systemu
<tobiasz29> dzik: w ubuntu jest równocześnie rc.d rc.conf i systemd?
<dzik> dlaczego wyłączenie usługi przez rc.d rcconf nie poskutkowało i systemctl czy systemd pokazują te usługi ?
<dzik> np cups
<tobiasz29> dzik: jaką masz dystrybucję?
<dzik> Jessie
<tobiasz29> dżizas... ubuntu?
<dzik> debian
<dzik> wogóle niewiem czy to kwestia usług że system mi na openboxie 150mb ramu zżera
<tobiasz29> ok, debian ma systemd?
<dzik> z lxde
<dzik> ma
<dzik> a na drugim kompie z samym openboxem bez lxde 80mb ram
<dzik> z tym że na pierwszym było lxde ale wyłączony jest lxsession
<tobiasz29> to wprawdzie nie wiem, sk≥ąd ma rc.conf i rc.d ale rób wszystko przez systemctl. (po przeczytaniu wiki systemd)
<dzik> jak wyłączyć gówna które przez lxde są dodane do systemu ?
<tobiasz29> co do ramu i jego zżerania polecam htop
<dzik> mam conky
<tobiasz29> -_''
 * tobiasz29 &
<dzik> debian z lxde więcej ramu zżera nawet po wyłączeniu lxsession niż zwykły debian na openboksie niewiem czemu
<dzik> tu i tam mam lxpanel + openbox na starcie
<dzik> dwa razy tyle ramu się marnuje
<dzik> mam tylko 2GB to muszę oszczędzać
<dzik> wszystko co się ładuje na starcie to pliki init + moduły + usługi ? przed Xami
<dzik> czy dirty pages powinny jak najszybciej przejść do dysku czy lepiej jak są w ramie ?
<dzik> czy procek z HT wykorzystuje SMP ?jednordzeniowy ?
<dzik> irqballance jest tylko do power saving ?
<gjm> zdecyduj się na jeden kanał
<dzik> dlaczego niby ?
<gjm> bo widzę, że ktoś napisał coś gdzieś na kanale obok
<gjm> myślę, że może coś sensownego
<gjm> a to znowu ty
<dzik> to czytam wcześniejsze pytania
<dzik> czytaj
<dzik> ściągnij sobie historię
<dzik> czy usługa live-tools mi się przyda jak system jest na dysku ?
<dzik> czy wyłączenie avahi nie pociągnie za sobą np pulse audio ?
<dzik> przez systemctl ?
<dzik> czy bez console-tools konsola ttj będzie dobrze działać ?
<firemark> [08:25:02]  dzik » to czytam wcześniejsze pytania
<firemark> [08:25:11]  dzik » czytaj
<firemark> lol
<firemark> czemu to on ma czytać?
<tobiasz29> dzik: masz w tym chaos, ogólnie. Albo się przerzuć na coś prostszego w obsłudze (np.arch) albo się naucz APT i na pewno przeczytaj cokolwiek o obsłudze systemd.
<tobiasz29> firemark: :> ++
<tobiasz29> od tego są kanały?
<firemark> to jest jakieś bzdurne założenie, że muszę mu pomóc
<tobiasz29> ile razy ten etap (kopanie, banowanie, rtfm, ...) przerabiano?   :D
<tobiasz29> nic nie musisz, ale jak zaczniesz drzeć z kogoś takiego łacha, to masz przesrane. Z kolei ignore nic nie załatwia.  :)
<firemark> ma strasznie dużo pytań, ale sam nie chce uzyskać odpowiedzi. Filozof
<tobiasz29> firemark: jest jeszcze gorzej... uzyskuje odpowiedzi i ich nie widzi albo nie chce widzieć... to takie troche "art pur art"   ;]
<Drac0666> Mam problem z ubuntu mate - po zamknięciu komputera zostaje sam pulpit i ewentualnie otwarte aplikacje i tak stoi...wie ktoś czemu?
<firemark> no jak w logi nie init.d nie zobaczysz to sie nie dowiemy
<Drac0666> firemark, wybacz ale ja sie dopiero ucze tego... mam szukac w syslog
<Drac0666> ?
<firemark> a nawet nie wiem
<firemark> jak zamyasz komputer? próbowałeś z konsoli shutdown/halt ?
<firemark> moze masz nie tak z uprawnieniami i wybija
<tobiasz29> poweroff ewentualnie
<Drac0666> jak mi sie zatrzymalo na tym pulpicie to alt ctrl f1
<Drac0666> i przez sudo shutdown wylaczylem
<firemark> i było coś widać?
<firemark> hmmm
<Drac0666> zamykam normalnie w mate przez shutdown w prawym gornym rogu
<firemark> czyli problem jest gdzieś z menadżerem okien
<Drac0666> okna mi zostaja
<Drac0666> i jesli mam terminal akurat
<Drac0666> to spoko bo wbije reboot
<Drac0666> ale jak nie mam to np wisi mi przegladarka czy cos
<firemark> jaki windows menager(wm)?
<Drac0666> mate ?
<firemark> ze yerba? ×P
<Drac0666> ta
<Drac0666> ;]
<Drac0666> chyba o to CI chodzi
<Drac0666> albo o Marco
<firemark> nie wiem, nie kojarzę
<Drac0666> a logi mam takie http://wklej.org/id/1991991/
<Drac0666> tutaj mam koncowke z systemlog http://wklej.org/id/1991993/
<firemark> uhm
<firemark> nie umiem ci pomóc
<gjm> jesteś koniem?
<firemark> tak
<Drac0666> firemark, czasem mam wrazenie ze tylko Ty tu siedzisz ;p
<firemark> wlasnie ze nie, bo stoję
<Drac0666> firemark, jednak się zamyka tyle że trwa to z 30 sekund zanim okna zostaną zamknięte, a pasek menu już wczesniej znika. Any ideas?
<firemark> Drac0666: bo pasek menu to osobny program prawdopodbnie
<firemark> a w tle jeszcze nie zdążyło się wyłączyć
<firemark> coś u ciebie blokuje jakiś proces który nie jest chętny do wyłączenia się
<Drac0666> no tylko czemu nagle zaczelo się robić tak dlugo?
<Drac0666> jak zalozylem czystego usera
<Drac0666> to normalnie zamknal powloke
<firemark> no to masz coś spierdolone u siebie
<firemark> i na to nic nie poradzę
<Drac0666> zrobilem z ta karta dzwiekowa
<firemark> przed zamknięciem zrób htop i sprawdź
<Drac0666> i juz myslalem ze moge usunac ubuntu i wrocic do wingrozy skoro wsio dziala
<Drac0666> a jednak mam kolejna robote
<Drac0666> xD
<Drac0666> no obczaje jak bede sie zabierac za jakis reboot
<Drac0666> aha sudo halt -p dziala elegancko
<Drac0666> jesli to coś zmienia
<firemark> bo morduje wszystko po kolei
<firemark> :P
<Drac0666> a ten zwykly przyciskowy shutdown bardziej humanitarny jest? ;p
<firemark> no tak, czeka az wszystko sie grzecznie wylaczy
<firemark> ale wylaczyc sie nie chce
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: podejrzewam, że winnikiem w tym wypadku jest networkmanager
<tobiasz29> ale jak ci sudo halt -p działa, to to używaj i spox
<Drac0666> tobiasz29, a jestes w stanie cos pomoc z rozwaleniem tego networkmanagera?
<firemark> Drac0666: a masz ręce?
<firemark> po prostu sam sprawdź :-)
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: tak, nie używaj nm  :)
<Drac0666> no postaram się, wiem żadna wymowka ale na linuxie siedzę od tygodnia wiec wszystkiego ogarniać jeszcze nie umiem
<firemark> ale google masz
<tobiasz29> i wiki
<firemark> arch wiki
<firemark> :D
<tobiasz29> nom... i dystro zmień  :D
<Drac0666> why?
<firemark> a tak się nabijamy
<firemark> ubuntu jest super na początek
<firemark> za pół roku przesiądź się na arcza
<tobiasz29> firemark: włąśnie niebardzo... zyska  złe nawyki  ]:)
<tobiasz29> ok... EOT
<Drac0666> juz myslalem o arczu
<Drac0666> ale raczej gotowy nie jestem
<Drac0666> poza tym malo czasu na nauke mam w tej chwili
<tobiasz29> widzę włąśnie  :>
<jacekn> Drac0666: ubuntu sie tez przyda jak bys kiedys chcial sysadminem byc
<dweller> tak
<dweller> ubuntu/debian, centos, freebsd w sumie
<jacekn> i RHEL ale to praktycznie to samo co centos
<Drac0666> raczej nie planuje, uzytek wlasny to max
<tobiasz29> i windows
<dweller> od administrowania windowsami dostaje się raka mózgu
<dweller> ja tylko od pracowania ze stacjami roboczymi na windowsie dostaję raka płuc
<tobiasz29> rak dostaje mózgu.
<dweller> albo od palenia
<dweller> ciężko powiedzieć
<tobiasz29> od palenia teczek?   ;]
<jacekn> windows? To jescze ktos tego uzywa?
<tobiasz29> ok, kończę już kurde, bo do tego sklepu w życiu nie dojdę  :D
<Drac0666> jacekn, niestety czasem trzeba
<dweller> nie trzeba, jak się nie chce
<jacekn> e tam
<Drac0666> duzo programow ksiegowych dziala tylko tam afaik
<tobiasz29> prawie wszystkie
<jacekn> kiedys pracowalem w firmie gdzie bylo nas ok 8 sysadminow, wszyscy na linuksie. Managerowie wymyslili ze trzeba by nas na Windowsa przeniesc. Pogadali ze wszystkimi. 8 na 8 osob powiedzialo ze dadzo wymowienie jak zabronia linuksa. I jakos nie trzeba bylo Windowsa
<jacekn> jeszcze nie poznalem dobrego sysadmina ktory siedzi na Windowsie
<dweller> ja spotkałem jednego co postanowił zamienić kvma na hyperv
<jacekn> no cos mi sie wydaje ze nie byl chyba dobrym sysadminem
<dweller> serwer popełnił samobójstwo i popalił dyski z danymi
<Drac0666> ja przez ostatnie 15 lat kilka razy probowalem linuxa, ale zawsze cos mnie odstraszylo. Teraz wytrzymalem już tydzien i mysle ze przy tym zostanę, ale z windy nie mogę zupelnie zrezygnować
<dweller> Drac0666: wirtualkę sobie uklej
<firemark> jacekn: jak ktos na warsztatach z gita powiedzial ze nie chce cygwina tylko powershell
<dweller> win7 z qxlem działa bardzo dobrze do zwykłych apek
<firemark> to mu odpowiedzialem ze no jak chcesz byc gorszy to prosze bardzo
<Drac0666> dweller, jak mam robic wirtualke to wole zostac przy tym co mam, czyli win7 na drugim dysku i odpalam tylko kiedy potrzebuje
<dweller> Drac0666: czemu
<dweller> nie musisz restartować
<dweller> od biedy możesz grać jak masz kompatybilny sprzęt
<Drac0666> dweller, jak już opanuje linuxa aby czuć sie swobodnie to może pomyślę o takim rozwiązaniu, ale obecnie nie bardzo
<BlessJah> firemark: cygwin? czemu nie gitforwindows po prostu?
<Drac0666> przy windowsie mnie mocno trzyma matlab i WoW
<Drac0666> na dzien dzisiejszy
<dweller> WoW działa zdaje sie na Wine całkiem dobrze
<dweller> chociaz to zalezy od karty
<Drac0666> no w moim przypadku całkiem dobrze to troche za malo, zamierzam przetestowac kiedys
<firemark> BlessJah: chciałem ludzi pokazać jak to jest z konsoli
<BlessJah> nom, dokladnie, git-for-windows
<BlessJah> dawniej msysgit
<BlessJah> https://git-scm.com/download/win
<BlessJah> https://git-for-windows.github.io/ to lepiej nawet
<BlessJah> integracja z explorerem, git-bash i wszystko czego do szczescia trzeba
<firemark> BlessJah: ale to dalej ejst cygwin, tak?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nie interesowalo mnie to
<BlessJah> wazne ze git jest legitny
<Drac0666> takie pytanie co do tego mojego długiego wyłaczania ... mialem odpalony htop i działał on do 14:20:50 a w log z poprzedniej sesji konczy sie na 14:20:40 to normalne?
<tobiasz29> tak
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: słuchaj, nie chciałęm tego pisać, by nie gmatwać... Arch też tak ma... czasami się wyłącza ponad minutę... to kwestia "delikatnego" wyłączaqnia procesów
<Drac0666> a teraz tego nie piszesz zebym sobie dał siana? ;p
<tobiasz29> dlatego włąśnie to teraz piszę  :)
<Drac0666> tobiasz29, denerwuje mnie to, ze z poczatku tak nie bylo. jak zalozylem czystego usera to tez normalnie reboot leci
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: jak masz linuks tydzień, to się ciesz, że cię tylko to denerwuje, i że cię w ogóle ma co denerwować, bo działa :D
<Drac0666> okej nie marudzę
<tobiasz29> mnie na ten przykłąd przez pierwszych klka miesięcy denerwował "kernel panic" w 1994  :>
<dweller> wot
<tobiasz29> no wtedy kompilowałęm każdy kernel
<tobiasz29> i siedziałęm na debianie z dselect
<Drac0666> no tak kernel panic w 94 a ja teraz marudze ze mi sie 30sekund wylacza w 2016 ;p
<tobiasz29> na jedno wychodzi: człowiek wie, że żyje  :)
<drathir> Drac0666: zobacz czy systemd nie siedzi w tle i nie probuje w dyskach mieszac...
<tobiasz29> drathir: hm, systemd raczej w dyskach nie miesza dopóty, dopóki mu nie każesz  :)
<tobiasz29> drathir: faktem jest, że nieproszone o to robi pierdylion spraw, ale raczej racjonalnie
<drathir> tobiasz29: na archu probuje odmontowywac dopoki errorem nie rzuci i dalsze zamykanie systemu nie zacznie kontynuowac...
<Drac0666> drathir, slabo sie znam ale jak patrze w loga z zamykania do disk manager poszedl raz dwa
<drathir> Drac0666: jak masz gruba to wylacz quiet w linii kernela...
<tobiasz29> drathir: tak... ale jak nie masz bajzlu w /etc/fstab to nie próbuje... no chyba, że ktoś ręcznie jako root mountnie jakiś pen, zapomni o nim i da poweroff... to wtedy kaszana: systemd ujmuje się władzy.
<Drac0666> hmm
<Drac0666> tobiasz29, ja cos tam probowalem moutowac ;p
<drathir> tobiasz29: czy ja wiem czy bajzel lvm+luks+quota
<tobiasz29> itp. przypadki... ogólnie: zkonfiguruj default system jak bozia/wiki nakazała... a dopiero potem rób dalej  :)
<tobiasz29> wtedy łątwo znaleźć "winowajcę"
<Drac0666> drathir, ok wylaczylem
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: no i jeszcze jedno: PISZ to co robisz na kartkę... ok, średniowiecze... ale wiesz jak się potem fajnie odkręca?  :D
<drathir> Drac0666: teraz bedziesz mial wiecej info co sie aktualnie dzieje- przydaje sie...
<tobiasz29> w sensie odczynia mambo-dżambo  :>
<Drac0666> na szczescie bardzo tam nie swiruje
<Drac0666> ale na poprzednim distro mocno namieszalem
<Drac0666> ze format byl szybszy
<Drac0666> niz odkretka;]
<tobiasz29> :)
<drathir> jak masz buckup-y /etc to format przewaznie gladko idzie no i osobne /home...
<drathir> ogolnie kazda wersje ubu naljepiej na czysto...
<Drac0666> generalnie ja jeszcze nie zdazylem nic szczegolnego porobic jak musialem 3x format robic
<tobiasz29> drathir: z tym osobnym /home... też tak nie do końca... wolę wszystko na jednej partycji i bekapy konfigów
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: to raczej normalne, nie przejmuj się.
<dweller> Drac0666: reinstalowanie to nie rozwiązywanie problemów
<Drac0666> no nie przejmuje, ciesze sie bo z dzwiekiem wygralem
<tobiasz29> Drac0666: no chyba, że walniesz jakiegos suse/minta/fedore i se klikasz tak, jak ci ustawili. Ale podejrzewam, czytając twoje teksty, że do takich nie należysz.  ]:)
<Drac0666> dweller, masz racje, ale na moim etapie to szybsze rozwiazanie a za drugim razem ostrozniej do spraw podchodze
<dweller> ale sie nie uczysz :>
<tobiasz29> jak nie jak tak: uczy się reinstallu. Mamy w tym mistrza na kanale obok.  :)
<Drac0666> dweller, powolutku sie ucze, przy karcie dzwiekowej nauczylem sie wiecej niz za ostatnie 15 lat "prób" z linuxem
<tobiasz29> :D
<firemark> ostatnie 15 lat?
<tobiasz29> ;]
<Drac0666> no mialem kilka nieudanych prób podejscia do linuxa
<tobiasz29> też mnie to uderzyło... ale wiesz, może to mój rówieśnik  :)
<Drac0666> dopiero 2 tyg temu zaczelo mnie to... ciagnac
<Drac0666> lapka robilem dziewczynie a wyjatkowo slaby jest to padlo na lubuntu
<firemark> akurat już przestałem się łudzić że linux ma lepszy performance
<firemark> niestety, sterowniki na windowzę są bardziej dopracowane
<tobiasz29> bo są bardziej dopłącone
<Drac0666> firemark, zwolnilo sie troche ramu
<Drac0666> a w jej przypadku ram stanowi problem
<firemark> tobiasz29: ale fakt faktem.
<firemark> Drac0666: Hmmm, może.
<tobiasz29> fakt. egri.
<Drac0666> poza tym dopiero na linuxie przez przypadek
<Drac0666> zauwazylem
<Drac0666> ze procek pracuje na 1Ghz a nie na 2...
<firemark> shit happens
<Drac0666> "odkrywajac" linuxa
<Dread> firemark: w porównaniu do windy ma chociaż jakiś power saving
<tobiasz29> niepotrzebne te ""... amator/nieinformatyk naprawdę go odkrywa i to jest niezła przygoda
<Dread> i do 'codziennej pracy' aka przeglądanie fejsbunia i typowe rzeczy pani halinki z biura wystarcza bez problemu
<drathir> Drac0666: jak sie uczyc chcesz to ubu slabe... nie ma lepszej linuxowej wiki jak archowa...
<dweller> tak
<dweller> ale arch nie nadaje sie do nauki
<Dread> pomińmy, że arch wiki pasuje do różnych distry
<Dread> distr*
<tobiasz29> tak, jak se już wszystko ustawisz, to ci devy zepsują :D
<drathir> firemark: mam nadzieje, ze zartujesz prosze... 15:55 < firemark> akurat już przestałem się łudzić że linux ma lepszy performance
<drathir> 15:56 < firemark> niestety, sterowniki na windowzę są bardziej dopracowane
<dweller> tobiasz29: zepsują, zrobią Ci niebootowalny system :D
<Drac0666> drathir, nie wiem, tam trzeba wiecej pracy wlozyc a ja na to tez czasu nie mam tyle obecnie, wole chwile tu posiedzieć i liznac podstawy
 * tobiasz29 siada wygodnie i czeka na rozwój wydarzeń
<tobiasz29> dweller: :)
<firemark> drathir: dunno
<drathir> firemark: na starym sprzecie linux o niebo lepiej sie sprawuje niz m$... co do sprzetu prosto z fabryki to sie zgodze, ze czasem problemy sa...
<Drac0666> 2 tygodnie temu nie wiedzialem co go grep i inne terminalowe cuda wiec dla mnie to juz jest dobry poczatek
<Drac0666> to*
<firemark> drathir: na starszy tak, jest bardziej dopracowane bo robią to sami userzy
<tobiasz29> +
<drathir> Drac0666: lol bo linux w idle idluje a nie jak w winzgrozie zajezdza cpu i dyski...
<firemark> i tu jest ta moc linuxa :-d
<tobiasz29> linuks praktycznie nie ma gotowców... a jak ma, to są nie warte uwagi
<firemark> drathir: no chyba że masz KDE. KDE skanuje dyski 'for performance'
<Dread> taaak
<firemark> qrwa ile tu nicków na D. Zgubiłem się :D
<tobiasz29> firemark: tyle, ile obok na te
<tobiasz29> ;]
<dweller> tobiasz29: my mamy lepsze ratio
<dweller> :P
<tobiasz29> hyh
<drathir> dweller: osobiscie uwazam, ze sie nadaje, bo jest "w miare" czysty i dobrze ogarniac configi itp... tylko, ze osoba musi naprawde chciec sie uczyc ubu jest bardziej zainstaluj i mniej gdzies bardziej m$ way z configami narzuconymi z gory  czesto...
<tobiasz29> kurde... Yoda... jak boga kocham... drathir ... i za to cię lubię  :)
<dweller> drathir: powiedz mi, jaki jest cel instalacji linux-lts jeżeli po zbudowaniu paczki nawet jej nikt nie przetestował z najpopularniejszą konfiguracją, czyli luksem na aesie?
<dweller> oczekujesz stabilności
<dweller> dostajesz kernel panic
<drathir> firemark: to juz wiem dlaczego kde nie lubie ^^
<dweller> bo arch trzyma tylko jedną wersję kernela
<tobiasz29> i dlatego lts posysa
<tobiasz29> w archu
<dweller> tu nie chodzi nawet o lts
<dweller> bo to mogło się zdarzyć w normalnym kernelu
<tobiasz29> dweller: wiesz, jak piszesz, że "najpopularniejsza to luks na aesie" ... :\
<dweller> jedną z najpopularniejszych*
<dweller> aczkolwiek to nie jest jednostkowy przypadek
<tobiasz29> 4/5 userów nawet o tym nie słyszało
<drathir> dweller: lts-y to przewaznie jedynie znacza tyle, ze grzebac nie bedziemy jesli nie wyjda jakies laty bezpieczenstwa i to przewaznie dziala... choc ostatnio z tego co pamietam tez bylo cos z lts-ami jakas zadyma...
<tobiasz29> ale ok
<firemark> drathir: znaczy dało się wyłączyć…
<firemark> drathir: swego czasu… później odinstalować paczkę ale dalej chuj bo zależności… rm poradził sobie doskonale
<dweller> tobiasz29: to że Ty nie słyszałeś nie znaczy że wszyscy są takimi ignorantami
<tobiasz29> dweller: zdziwiłbyś się może
<tobiasz29> a że wszyscy? / słyszała  :)
<tobiasz29> 1/5
<tobiasz29> a z tej 1/5 może część praktykuje
<drathir> no i na lts-ach trzeba sie pogodzic z tym ze czesc jakis tam dodatkow co do zwyklego kernela bedzie wylaczona, ale w takim biurze lts spokojnie starczyc powinien...
<drathir> tobiasz29: ale to smiesznie brzmi w jednym zdaniu lts i arch ^^ arch zawsze edge...
<firemark> arch i arm
<firemark> strach aktulizować
<tobiasz29> drathir: już nie chciałęm o tym pisać, bo mnie dweller znowu opitoli, ale fakt... po kij lts w archu?
<drathir> firemark: alarm ^^
<tobiasz29> firemark: DOWNGRADER
<firemark> drathir: znaczy problem jest taki, ze nikt nie sprawdza zaleznosci
<tobiasz29> sry za caps
<drathir> firemark: i ladnie smiga...
<firemark> drathir: jak zrobisz update całego systemu - fajnie. Jednej paczki? ojej, bootuj z uarta ciulu
<tobiasz29> firemark: :?  ty o archu?
<firemark> tobiasz29: na armie, tak
<tobiasz29> -_'' no... mam refleks, podobny do refluksa
<tobiasz29> ._.
<drathir> tobiasz29: nie zdziwilbym sie gdyby llts w archu byl tylko po to, zeby testowac i do innych systemow przenosic... ewentualnie na servery, ale tu roznicy miedy zwyklym oprocz czestotliwosci rebootow serwera nie dostrzegam...
<dweller> arch
<dweller> serwery
<dweller> moje boki
<drathir> firemark: a z tej strony nigdy nie patrzylem ++ dobra uwaga...
<tobiasz29> drathir: maks. na skróty... ArchWay kątra rolling kątra lts i inne wynalazki mające ustabilniać
<firemark> drathir: na 64x86 tez mi sie tak kilka razy zdarzyło
<firemark> więc to jest zwyczajne niedbalstwo
<firemark> albo brakuje programu który to będzie sprawdzać jakie wersje bibliotek są potrzebne
<firemark> i w których są paczkach
<tobiasz29> pacman  ;]
<firemark> pacman sprawdza na podstawie zależności
<tobiasz29> a jak ma to coś sprawdzać?
<drathir> tobiasz29: rolling akurat fajne jak masz starsze iso i jakies abi changes maja i robisz offline instalacje majac nie najswierzsze iso czasem sie przydaje do pojedynczych paczek jak ncdu np...
<tobiasz29> tu już szukasz prawie bożej ręki
<firemark> bardzo możliwe, że szukam
<firemark> chodzi o to by zażegnać erorry typu
<firemark> ./SimpleRead: error while loading shared libraries: libOpenNI2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tobiasz29> :) też szukam
<firemark> bo jak mi padł na płytce armowej systemctl to wesoło mi nie było
<tobiasz29> firemark: ale to jest error równoznaczny z errorem typu grypa czy rozwód  :D
<drathir> firemark: to w sume ma sens  a ostatnio bylo kilka przeskokow na nowe wersje bibliotek...
 * tobiasz29 zerka w stronę loduffki
<firemark> uwaga, pytania za 1, 2, 3…
<firemark> drathir: Może może.
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: czemu kotuff nie ma?  :|
<Drac0666> firemark, nie ;p
<firemark> Drac0666: damn!
<Drac0666> ale
<Drac0666> ok joke, no questions to ask this time
<tobiasz29> firemark: a jednak :)
<firemark> a koty są błe
<tobiasz29> :<
<tobiasz29> ^(-.-)^
<drathir> firemark: z hooksami to w teorii jest mozliwe po zmianie libsa skan wszystkich zainstalowanych z zaleeznosciami na bibliotece i aktualizacja w pierwszej kolejnosci? o ile tak sie da ;p
<firemark> drathir: nie mam pojecia, glupi jestem
<firemark> wiem ze by sie przydało osobom co robią aktulizacje paczek
<firemark> a chuj
<drathir> firemark: oj nie ladnie, nie ladnie... 16:24 < firemark> a koty są błe
<firemark> drzemka 15 min
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-24
<tobiasz29> totalizator: umknął? to poluj, warto.
<tobiasz29> Co do tildy: u mnie nie błyska ani nie mryga, ani nie mruga. ALE: zadam ci pytanie może głupie... mas włączone podwójne buforowanie w jej preferencjach? Bo bez tego to ani dudu...
<tobiasz29> kurde... nie ten kanał.. przepraszam  :|
<rocko_> Hejka wszystkim :D
<tobiasz29> o/
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<zimek125> szukam jakiegoś speca od ubuntu, pomoże ktoś?
<tobiasz29> a speca od linuksa? (ja nie jestem)
<tobiasz29> wal... może ktoś się odezwie
<zimek125> próbuje zainstalować stare jądro do Ubuntu Server 14.04.3
<zimek125> kernel 3.8.0
<tobiasz29> tzn. pytaj...  o_o
<zimek125> jak wybiore stare jądro w grubie to system nie startuje (loading initial ramdisk) i moje pytanie brzmi: dlaczego? :/
<tobiasz29> jaki grub?
<tobiasz29> 2?
<zimek125> 2
<tobiasz29> mkinitcpio -p linux zrobione?
<zimek125> niee, a to wymagane? szczerze to ja jeszcze jeszcze newbie jesli chodzi o linuxa
<tobiasz29> uhm
<tobiasz29> to spróbuj  to... ajko sudo/root ... a potem na wszelki wypadek grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf
<tobiasz29> i zainstaluj przedtem os-prober
<zimek125> ok, sprobuje i za chwile zdam relacje :D z/w
<tobiasz29> to z/w optymistycznie zabrzmiało  :>
<zimek125> mkinitcpio - comm not found. z TAB podpowiada mi mkinitramfs
<tobiasz29> :| poczekaj na speców... ja wysiadam... ale to, co napisałem, pwinno działać
<zimek125> grub-mkconfig wczesniej robilem, inaczej bym nie mial kernela na liscie
<tobiasz29> no tak..
 * tobiasz29 współczuje 
<tobiasz29> :)
<zimek125> puszcze jeszcze grub mkconfig, reboot i zobaczymy
<tobiasz29> o0  no p tych cudach to rebut obowiązkowy raczej, jeżeli chcesz inny kernel wgrać
<zimek125> wiem ;)
<tobiasz29> ok
<zimek125> dalej crashuje ;/
<tobiasz29> wina tuska/szydło  .. wybierz dowolne
<zimek125> haha
<zimek125> na czystym ubuntu instaluje ;/ to musi dzialac
<firemark> zimek125: po prostu nie startuje, żaden error?
<zimek125> zatrzymuje sie na: loading initial ramdisk
<firemark> a robiłeś go?
<zimek125> tzn co?
<firemark> initial ramdisk
<zimek125> no nie
<firemark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756703
<zimek125> poczytam ;)
<firemark> wyglada raczej nie zrobiles initrd
<firemark> ale… to nie jest kernelowi potrzebne do startu imho
<zimek125> nigdzie nie pisalo zeby zrobic initial ramdisk
<firemark> zycie ;d
<tobiasz29> pisało  :)
<zimek125> ok, dzieki za pomoc.
<zimek125> dam znac czy pomoglo
<tobiasz29> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756703
<BlessJah> gjm: jestes?
<gjm> może
<BlessJah> LF33CV|GKDEJ V6|CHN 423
<BlessJah> ktora linia jednoznacznie identyfikuje wihajster?
<gjm> w senise?
<gjm> że jest to stabilizator 3.3V?
<gjm> LF33CV
<BlessJah> opis nozek i reszta
<gjm> LF33CV robi STM
<BlessJah> nom
<gjm> więc opis nóżek masz w dataszicie
<BlessJah> kk
<gjm> chodzi ci o obudowę?
<gjm> http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00000546.pdf
<BlessJah> linie ponizej to co, serial? numer partii?
<gjm> tak
<BlessJah> kk, dzieki
<gjm> www.st.com/web/en/catalog/sense_power/FM142/CL1015/SC312/PF260246?s_searchtype=keyword#
<gjm> i patrzysz po part number
<BlessJah> o widzisz, takie tez sie przyda mocno, dzieki
<BlessJah> meh, nie chce w plytke wejsc :/ za szerokie nozki?
<gjm> nie, niewyrobiona płytka
<Drac0666> firemark, pytanie za 3 2 1 ...
<gjm> nie\ wyrobiona
<firemark> Drac0666: nie.
<BlessJah> gjm: bokiem wchodzi, ale fakt, plytka jest nowa
<gjm> ta, podłącz go bokiem
<gjm> :D
<gjm> firemark: szanuję
<zimek125> chlopaki to znowu ja, zapytam jeszcze raz: zainstalowalem stary kernel 3.8.0 na ubuntu server 14.04.3 i w grubie nie chce mi wystartowac system (zawiesza sie przy bootowaniu na: Loading initial ramdisk). Wszystkie pliki mam zrobione (vmlinuz, initrd) i prawidlowo podlinkowane w grubie. Już nie wiem co zrobić, a bardzo mi zależy na tym kernelu
<zimek125> pomożecie?
<firemark> zimek125: a libki masz?
<firemark> nie pomożemy
<firemark> wskażemy źródło problemu :P
<zimek125> zainstalowalem wszystkie cztery paczki headers, headers-generic, image-generic, image-extra
<zimek125> to powinno wystarczyc chyba do tego jądra
<zimek125> na innym kompie, kolega instalowal i z automatu wszystko dzialalo
<firemark> zdarza się
<zimek125> a u mnie na maszynie serwerowej nie dziala :/
<firemark> zimek125: /usr/lib/modules - co tam masz?
<zimek125> chwilka, tylko przeloze klawiature i sprawdze :D
<zimek125> w usr/lib nie mam nawet katalogu modules
<firemark> lol :d
<zimek125> http://www.wsirc.com/view_image/T1Kqrz
<firemark> recznie kompilowałeś?
<zimek125> daje foto
<zimek125> niee, paczki deb normalnie instalowalem, dpkg -i
<firemark> hmm to ja tam nie wiem co było
<zimek125> dla przykladu zainstalowalem kernel 3.13 z repo i dziala ;/ a ten nie
<firemark> to nie umiem ci pomóc co jest nie tak
<firemark> zbuduj sam
<firemark> :D
<zimek125> tyle osob tu jest na ircu i tylko jedna odpisala ;D
<firemark> bo tylko ja mam dobre serce
<pskosinski> ;)
<pskosinski> zimek125: Jak na polskich kanałach nikt nie wie to warto spytać na #ubuntu, nawet posiłkując się translatorem, chociaż może to być małi wygodne
 * pskosinski przez jakieś 12 lat używania linuksów nigdy nie musiał robić sam initrd
<pskosinski> aż wstyd ;)
<zimek125> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1237392
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1237392 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "kernels following version 3.8.0-27 do not start" [High,Fix released]
<zimek125> to jakis bug
<zasek> moze ktos mi podaj polecenie zeby zobaczyc co wczesniej pisane by;lo na kanale?
<zasek> o IRC chodzi
<firemark> zasek: nie ma takiego polecenia
<firemark> to czat, nie archiwum
<zasek> szkoda
<zasek> ale nawet chat powinien miec jakies archiwum
<zasek> :)
<Drac0666> w zaleznosci od klienta strzałka w góre może zadzialac
<zasek> zapytam sie na moim przykladzie, moge?
<tobiasz29> i ma... ale trzeba lokalnie ircowi pozwolić, by zapisywał
<tobiasz29> jaki "klijęt"  ;]
<zasek> jest kanal klubu sportowego, admina nie ma na kanale, kierownik pisze sklad druzyny, admin kanalu wchodzi zeby to odczytac i nic nie ma
<Drac0666> tobiasz29, w zaleznosci od klienta ;p
<zasek> a gosc napisal wczesniej sklady
<Drac0666> tobiasz29, a sorry ja zle przeczytalem pytanie
<tobiasz29> spox
<Drac0666> zasek, na tyle na ile ja sie znam na ircu to musialby byc jakis bot ktory loguje te rzeczy
<Drac0666> obecny na kanale
<tobiasz29> o0
<zasek> Chanserv?
<Drac0666> ./msg chanserv help
<pskosinski> Albo własny serwer IRC
<tobiasz29> albo screen na ssh
<zasek> serwer odpada ale wlasny kanal jest
<Drac0666> no to cos/ktos musi na tym kanale siedziec
<Drac0666> zeby bylo logowanie
<zasek> no na tym kanale co pisze to jest tylko Chanserv
<zasek> pozniej dopiero sie ludzie loguja
<pskosinski> zasek: Albo do takich rzeczy zamiast IRCa używajcie Etherpada lub czegoś podobnego: https://etherpad.wikimedia.org/ Notatnik online
<pskosinski> I dodaj link do niego w topicu kanału
<zasek> acha, spoko
<tobiasz29> zasek: a swoją drogą, to kierownik klubu sportowego musi mieć nieźle pod deklem, żeby skłąd drużyny na irc pisać  :D
<zasek> bo taki jest
<tobiasz29> ok
<Drac0666> lol
<Drac0666> kluby sportowe komunikuja sie ircem...
<zasek> dobre nie
<Drac0666> no dobre
<zasek> ale co poradzisz
<Drac0666> facebook latwiejszy juz
<Drac0666> grupe zalozyc
<zasek> nie kazdy za nim przepada
<tobiasz29> karate, fenshui ... i takie te  :>
<Drac0666> no to mail grupowy?
<zasek> no wiem , ale no nic nie poradze
<tobiasz29> jak nic nie poradze... wpierdol kierownikowi i załatwione  :D
<zasek> ooo, raczej bym sie pozegnal z uzebieniem moim
<tobiasz29> tak podejrzewałem  :0
<tobiasz29> :)
<zasek> strach mu piwo postawic bo cholera wie co mu odbije
<tobiasz29> zmienić drużynę
<zasek> ja nie gra, grałem, ale kontuzja i po graniu
<zasek> sciegno achillesa poszlo sie walic
<tobiasz29> albo polecić gentoo/funtoo ... nie będzie miał czasu na pierdoły
<tobiasz29> zasek: ręczna? siatka?
<zasek> nożna
<tobiasz29> to mu dokopcie  :D
<tobiasz29> ekhm...
<tobiasz29> ok
<tobiasz29>   
<dweller>  
<pskosinski> achilles :<
<pskosinski> zerwane?
<zasek> no jakos sie tak to pisze
<zasek> prawie
<zasek> juz 6 mies minelo, tydzien temu gipsc sciagneli
<zasek> nie umiem nawet chodzic
<zasek> musze jak dziecko od nowa sie uczyc
<pskosinski> ale ktoś ci przywalił czy naderwane przez przeciążenie?
<tobiasz29> GIPS????  2016?   ja pierdolę...
<tobiasz29> ... dostał nakładkę...
<zasek> starcie z przeciwnikiem i zle upadniecie na noge
<tobiasz29> z pięty
<zasek> jako bramkarz oczywiscie, nie zawodnik w polu
<tobiasz29> łuu ... 200cm z hakiem?  :)
<zasek> taaaa, tam gdzie gralem to szmacianka
<zasek> nie mam 2 m
<zasek> to sie zwie : 8 liga mistrzow B klasy
<pskosinski> przejebane :|
<zasek> :)
<zasek> ale luzik, bylo minelo
<zasek> nie ma co wspominac
<zasek> :)
<pskosinski> młody jesteś to może jakoś się pogoi ;)
<zasek> no pewnie tak, gorzej z robota
<tobiasz29> :|
<zasek> tobiasz29: to 29 to moge sobie na 25 zmienic
<zasek> 35
<zasek> :)
<zasek> wiec nie młody
<tobiasz29> :) spox .. na tym kanale tego tematu nie rozwinę  :)
<zasek> hit, :):):)
<tobiasz29> hit?  :)
<zasek> mam tylko pytanie z innej beczki, gdzie i co wpisac zeby mi sie automatycznie dyski monowaly
<zasek> montowaly
<zasek> bo mam ustawione w systemie ale sie nie montuja
<tobiasz29> /etc/fstab
<zasek> no wlasnie co tam wpisac
<tobiasz29> trudno poradzić, jak się nie wie jakie masz partycje, jekie fs itd.     :x
<zasek> eee no w sumie, dobra,
<zasek> nie przeszkadzam narka
<tobiasz29> spox
<Drac0666> tobiasz29, to Ty mi wczoraj pisales ze powinienem archa probowac?
<Drac0666> pisales coś? bo mnie wywalilo...
<firemark> nie.
<tobiasz29> tak.  :P
<tobiasz29> ;]
<tobiasz29> tzn. nie, nie pisałem :D
<tobiasz29> ale tak, proponowałem
<Drac0666> zainstalowalem to na virtualce, chyba za wczesnie na takie rzeczy
<d42> :^)
<d42> kolega się jeszcze nie rozepchał
<d42> dostatecznie by przyjąć całą chwałe linusa :3
<drathir> zapewne do wiki archa nie dotarl...
<tobiasz29> :)
<pskosinski> wiki archa to najlepsza "część" archa
<pskosinski> i jedyna która się nie wywala. ;)
<gjm> bedo bany
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<m477> Chyba ja
<m477> Ale co
<pskosinski> ban
<m477> Here
<pskosinski> marihuane
<zasek> Ktos mi powie dlaczego z ubuntu14.04 przez ssh nie moge sie polaczyc na ubuntu 15.10? Wszystko jest ok do momentu podania hasla
<zasek> Wiem ze jest poprawne
<zasek> Ale nie przechodzi
<ciastek> zasek: użyj ssh -vvv i zobacz na czym się wywala
<zasek> Ok. Dzieki. Sprawdze rano.
<gjm> nie próbujesz logować się na roota?
<zasek> Na rota i na uzytkownika
<gjm> a co wywala?
<zasek> Mam 2 lapki w domu. Jeden zony jefen moj
<zasek> Teraz na tablecie jestem. Nie bede jej budzil. Rano zobacze. Z gory dzieki.
<zasek> Nie chce zarobic w r... j za :)
<zasek> Niech spi
<zasek> Dzieki jakby cos to rano kolo 10 zapytam
<zasek> I powiem co wywala
<zasek> :)
<jacekowski> szansa na to ze to problem z wersja jest prawie zerowa
<jacekowski> problem jest raczej z samym haslem
<jacekowski> ew. jakies dziwne ustawienia kodowania
<zasek> Ale powaga. Sam instalowalem system
<zasek> Na roota przez suso -s normalnie sie wchodzi
<jacekowski> bo to lokalnie
<jacekowski> ale mozesz miec np. zly layout klawiatury
<jacekowski> i tego nie widac jak wpisujesz haslo
<zasek> No czyli hasla znam
<jacekowski> wpisz sobie haslo po prostu lokalnie w konsole
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy sie wpisuje to czego oczekujesz
<zasek> Tak jest
<jacekowski> popatrzylbym w logi tez po stronie serwera ssh
<zasek> Mam dwa lapki. Terminal, normalnie na root sie loguje
<zasek> Na kazdym
<zasek> Na jednym i drugim ubuntu jest
<zasek> Wszystko ok do podania hasla
<zasek> Hasla dwu literowe
<zasek> Kodowanie nie ma nic do tego chyba
<zasek> Glupie hasla ale tak zeby prosciej bylo
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> zmien haslo na dluzsze
<jacekowski> 6 znakow o ile dobrze pamietam jest minimum
<zasek> Ale takie dzialalo do aktualizacji. A kolega z zewnatrz przez ssh sie nie dostanie a przez gftp dostanie na mohego lapka
<zasek> Na takim dwu literowym hasle
<jacekowski> ftp moze nie uzywac pama
<zasek> Hmm
<zasek> Dobra zmienie na dluzsze
<zasek> Ale dzialalo tez na tym krotkim
<zasek> :)
<ciastek> nie logujesz się na roota przez ssh?
<ciastek> kurde, start rakiety przełożony na jutro
<zasek> Na root cZy na yzytkownika , to samo
<zasek> Dobra nie przeszkadzam, sprawdze ssh -vvv jutro
<zasek> Pozdrawiam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-25
<drac0666> Mam nowy problem z dzwiekiem, czesto po reboocie nie ma glosu dopoki nie wykonam alsamixer mute/unmute
<tobiasz29> wiki to pięknie opisuje
<zasek> a mnie wystarczylo haslo na 6 znakowe zmienic i dziala ssh
<ciastek> zasek: dzięki za info
<ciastek> jacekowski FTW!
<drac0666> jaki macie kernel na ubuntu?
<BlessJah> taki o http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<zasek> witam,j est jakas mozliwosc zeby po podlaczeniu tableta do lapka kamera z tableta na skype dzialala jakby to byla kamera z lapka?
<zasek> Z gory dzieki za pomoc
<firemark> zasek: ze kamera z tableta by byla w skype na laptopie?
<zasek> Nom
<firemark> a czemu nie mozesz wlaczyc skype na tablecie? :D
<firemark> Also, to będzie trudne.
<zasek> Moge pewnie. Tyle ze jak podlacze tablet przez usb to mi sie ikona apatu pojawia
<zasek> Moze cos by z tym zrobil
<zasek> Tablet maly. Wszystkich nie zlapie
<zasek> Nie mowiac o pisaniu
<firemark> to próbuj
<zasek> :)
<firemark> znaczy da się przez airdroid, ale czy to polaczysz przez skype… nie mam opjecia
<zasek> A jakby cheese wykrylo to by skype zalapal?
<firemark> napewno
<zasek> Dobra. Cos pokombinuje. Dzieki.
<firemark> bo jak chesse
<firemark> tzn. ze kamera działa w systemie
<zasek> Kiedys cos mi tak zalapalo
<zasek> Ale z tel
<zasek> Z tel aparat
<firemark> ciekawe ;-)
<firemark> myslalem ze nikt nie pomyslal o tym ficzerze
<zasek> No, jak to sie mowi:
<zasek> Nie ma rzeczy niemozliwych, tylko trudne do zrobienia
<zasek> :)
<firemark> *drogie
<zasek> Znowu pozno. Dobranoc.
<firemark> zasek: spoko, daj znac
<firemark> jak ci poszło
<zasek> Ok :)
<ciastek> http://www.spacex.com/webcast live now!
<firemark> nie rozjebie się teraz? :-)
<ciastek> raczej się i tym razem nie uda
<ciastek> "SpaceX’s booster will likely crash, but it’s trying a landing anyway" http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/watch-live-spacexs-flyback-booster-will-likely-crash-but-its-trying-anyway/
<ciastek> w skrócie - payload ciężki, a i jest to pierwszy lot falcona na orbitę geostacjonarną
<ciastek> będzie mało paliwa na powrót
<ciastek> fuck
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-26
<drathir> byle by w atmosfere wszedl jak nalezy potem slizgowym...
<drathir> lol to rakieta ;p
<drathir> a do morza jak wpadnie to ja wyciagna ;p
<drathir> co do kamery bylo cos do przekazywania uradzen na inne kompy nie jestem ewien czy to usbip nie bylo...
<zimek125> .
<zimek125> Witam wszystkich ;)
<zimek125> mam taki problem: chce zainstalować stare jądro na ubuntu 14.04, przykladowo jądro 3.4.110, na początku wgl się nie uruchamiało. Okazało się, że winą jest RAID zainstalowany na serwerze. Skompilowałem jądro razem ze sterownikiem do RAID'a, teraz system normalnie się ładuje, ale w pewnym momencie wyrzuca błąd z initramfs (BusyBox itp), próbowałem już nawet rootdelay zwiększyć i to nie pomogło. Jądro nie potrafi zamontować partycji
<zimek125> sprobujecie mi jakos pomoc?
<zasek> firemark: droidcam pomoglo zrobic z tableta kamere na Skype :)
<firemark> wow
<firemark> a w sumie, po co tak robisz?
<zasek> bo mam starego zloma co nie ma kamery
<zasek> mowie o lapku
<zasek> mozna tez kupic kamere, ale z tą aplikacja mam tez dostep przez www
<zasek> na kamere z tableta
<zasek> :)
<firemark> Ah. Sprytne
<zasek> bede widzial kto mi piwo kradnie z pokoju :):)
<ciastek> złodziej!
<firemark> haha
<firemark> widzis, po co ci kamera jezeli wiadomo ze to zlodziej
<zasek> po to zeby "go" rozliczyc
<zasek> :)
<drac0666> ile zajmuje wasz "linux" ?
<drac0666> oczywiscie bez home
<gjm> ~ » df -h | ix
<gjm> http://ix.io/oDB
<gjm> i po co pytał?
<tobiasz29> $ dh /
<tobiasz29> System plików  rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<tobiasz29> /dev/sda1        20G  2,1G   17G  12% /
<tobiasz29> oczywiscie z /home
<firemark> gjm: pokazałeś mu jakiego masz dużego linuxa i się obraził
<firemark> sda6… myslalem ze tylko ja lubie mieć tyle partycji
<drac0666> nie obrazil sie tylko sobie poszedl
<drac0666> czy mogę gdzies permanentnie ustawic czulosc myszki?
<tobiasz29> :>
<tobiasz29> da się
<drac0666> ustawiam przez xinput
<drac0666> mam tez skrypt ktory sie odpala na start
<drac0666> ale jak przepne ja do innego portu to musialbym skrypt odpalic od nowa
<gjm> reguła udeva
<drac0666> gjm dzieki
<gjm> tylko nie wiem jak z tymi regułkami w ubuntu
<gjm> bo mam na archu jedną, dla programatorów
<gjm> wystarczyło raz zatwierdzić i działa
<gjm> a pod ubuntu w pracy przy każdym podłączeniu programatora muszę przeładowywać
<drac0666> mhm, to slabo to jak mam przeladowac to to samo co bym skrypt z pulpitu odpalil, ale przygladne sie temu
<gjm> nie wiem, nie rozkminiałem tego
<drathir> firemark: ../../dm-17
<firemark> drathir: ? :D
<firemark> jakieś dobre porno w folderze?
<drathir> firemark: /de/disk/by-uuid ;p
<firemark> nie lubie uuid na dyskach, długie
<drathir> firemark: ale masz pewnosc, ze system zawsze wstanie ;p
<firemark> :P
<firemark> no chyba ze dysk padnie :-)
<firemark> i czekaj, dlaczego to daje pewność?
<drathir> firemark: to kaplica wtedy...
<drathir> firemark: niektore plyty lubia zaglowac nazwami duskow ;p
<drathir> dyskow*
<firemark> hmmm
<firemark> w sumie, mi sie tak zdarzyło jak podpiąłem drugi dysk
<firemark> ze sda stał się sdb…
<drathir> jak dasz uuida to naprawde dysku musi nie byc, zeby nie znalazlo sciezki...
<drathir> a tak wrzucze do fstaba i gruba uuidy i brak problemuj...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-27
<tobiasz29> o/ wam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/UQ755Fc.jpg
<tobiasz29> Dzisiaj rano na spacerze spotkałem wielkiego białego psa, kudłaty... na smyczy.. byłęm 100%, że to briard, a te bardzo lubię. Podchodzę do niego, głaskam... nagla zauważam przerażenie w oczach właścicielki. Tak się zastanawiam, co nie tak... "Panie, wie pan co to za rasa...?" "Briard, a co.... Super psy." "Yyy... to owczarek południowo rosyjski... suczka niespełna rok. Dlatego pan jeszcz stoi, a nie leży pod nim..." Pies się u
<gjm> upił?
<tobiasz29> kogo? kto?  o0
<gjm> "Pies się u" i ucięło
<tobiasz29> Pies  się uśmiechał, ja blady jak ściana. Powiedziałęm psu "no to na razie" i w ciągu sekundy byłem o kilometr  dalej. Błogosłąwione koty...
<tobiasz29> cholera, zawsze zapominam, że za długi tekst walę  :|
<tobiasz29> http://psy-pies.com/pliki/image/artykuly/201203/duze/1331196403_juzak-i-maine-coon.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5
<drathir> tobiasz29: zwierze swojego wyczuje i tak ;p
<drathir> tobiasz29: maly ten maine-coon ;p
<drathir> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Liger_cat_2_mainecoon.jpg ale i tak maly ;p
<drathir> tobiasz29: choc tamten pies i tak 20cm wyzszy ;p
<drathir> znajoma miala duzego kota i pamietam co sie dzialo jak na jedzenie ze schodow zbiegal, pierwszy raz sie wystraszylem, ze ktos po schodach leci nawet bedac ostrzezonym, zeby sie nie przestraszyc ;p
<drathir> to moge sobie wyobrazic jak by sie zachowalo takie 123cm kotka ;p
<gjm> wiuuuuuuuuuuuuu bziiiiiiiiuuuu
<tobiasz29> drathir: nooo... w sąsiedztwie był dorosły norweski  :x
<Ashiren> aww
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/apvRWZn_460svwm.webm
<kieh> witam wszystkich
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/X5stSLH.gif
<gjm> :3
<pskosinski> "human, what is this"
<Bercik> widze koty sa na KAZDYM kanale irc ;)
<Ashiren> a na ilu jestes
<fl4sh> [Bercik] #debian-pl #ubuntu-pl
<Ashiren> nie ma mnie na debianie
<Ashiren> skad tam koty
<tobiasz29> hm, na każdym z dwu?  :x
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aMGd6LM_460svwm.webm
<CookieM> smacznego http://imgur.com/gallery/blmpI
<Bercik> nie, nie na kazdym z 2, jestem tez na innych serwerach.
<Bercik> hello kitty w kawie <3
<drathir> ciekawe co Bercik by powiedzial o kanale gdzie same kotki sa ;p
<Bercik> to pewnie jakis #apple albo inny taki :p
<CookieM> 4chan
<gjm> #pussy
<Ashiren> :1 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aA1Qdz2_460s.jpg
<CookieM> baczność! http://i.4cdn.org/b/1456588082432.jpg
<gjm> suchar
<pskosinski> not found
<pskosinski> ledwo 90 min i już miejsca zwolniło innemu choremu kontentowi :<
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a97yYqW_460svwm.webm
<gjm> Ashiren: skrytobójca
<Bercik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4KqJYDwxsk
<Bercik> *jawdrop*
<drathir> gjm: w co grasz? ze "skrytobójca"
<Ashiren> w gre
<gjm> tomb raider
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGxyE65_460svwm.webm
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-28
<drac0666> system mi sie zawiesza na reboot: system halted i nie chce sie wylączyć... jakieś porady?
<tobiasz29> przytrzymaj dłużej przycisk wyłącznika
<gjm> :>
<Voldenet> echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq ; echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co się bawić w jakieś rebooty ;)
<Voldenet> skoro można w ten sposób - i szybciej jest!
<firemark> [12:20:42]  tobiasz29 » przytrzymaj dłużej przycisk wyłącznika
<firemark> hah
<firemark> przypomnialo mi sie jak walczylem z jumperem na plycie glownej
<firemark> :D
<Lakii^> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////............................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<gjm> ok
<firemark> Lakii^: gratulacje
<Lakii^> sorki klawsz mi sie zacial
<firemark> zdarza się
<tobiasz29> nom, to jest byskawiczne... warto jednak przed wydaniem tej straszliwej komendy rcznie pozamykać wszystkie odpalone programy  :)
<drathir> az dziw ze nikt o wyciagnieciu korkow nie pomyslal... ^^
<drathir> niby klawiatury maja SysRq klawisz...
<tobiasz29> po co korki... kabel z wtyczki przy PC... gorzej jak to laptop... prze.. chlapane
<firemark> tobiasz29: klawiatura z laptopa też ma kabelki :3
<firemark> tylko gorzej wtedy…
<firemark> ale mysle ze mlotek powinnien dać rady
<tobiasz29> ]:>
<drathir> tobiasz29: teraz jakas magia wymyslaja lapki z wbudowana bateria wth... czort go wie czy ja w ogole idzie wymienic, bo dostepu ni ma do baterii...
<drathir> wbudowana/zabudowana*
<CookieM> nie dziwię się, teraz lapy cienkie jak sklejka, po wyjęciu baterii z czegoś takiego, byłoby to strasznie podatne na uszkodzenie imo
<CookieM> można je nazwać nawet „tablety z klapką”
<jacekowski> w duzych laptopach tez to robia
<pskosinski> niefajna tendencja, dwa lata max i laptop do wymiany?
<pskosinski> albo wiecznie na zasilaniu
<drathir> skrzywienie z androidowych tel zarazliwe sie okazalo...
<drathir> a potem hard restarta nie idzie zrobic tylko czekac jak padnie calkowicie...
<CookieM> kup komputer, kup komputer
<jacekowski> pskosinski: wymienic mozna tylko trzeba rozkrecic
<jacekowski> drac0666: restart sie da zrobic guzikiem
<jacekowski> drac0666: w telefonie tez
<jacekowski> pskosinski: mialem telefony z wymienialna bateria i nigdy nie wymienilem
<jacekowski> pskosinski: w laptopie tez nigdy nie wymienilem baterii
<jacekowski> pskosinski: 3 letni laptop ma jeszcze 80% baterii
<gjm> Battery 0: design capacity 3813 mAh, last full capacity 2856 mAh = 74%
<gjm> ,_,
<drac0666> jacekowski, alez Ty jestes madry
<gjm> rokt
<jacekowski> gjm: ile lat ma bateria?
<gjm> nie wiem, używanego kupiłem
<gjm> aaaaa w ogóle to jeszcze wsadziłem z innego
<gjm> który padł
<gjm> http://www.thinkpad-parts.com/42T4848-Thinkpad.html
<gjm> 84.7 U.S. dollars =
<gjm> 338.901671 Polish zloty
<gjm> fffffuuuu
<drac0666> gjm w PL kupisz taniej ale pewnie zamiennik jakis
<gjm> no co ty
<Dread> Ty go uczyć nie musisz
<drathir> fully charged design 46.6Wh
<drathir> fully charged 39.9Wh 79%
<drathir> i wytrzymuje 10 min na linuxie ;p
<gjm> pewnie któreś ogniwo padło
<drathir> gjm: bateria trup ale zawsze wytrzyma chwilowe pady napiecia ;p
<gjm> w acerze ['] miałem tak, że rozładowywał się do 80% i nagle pyk, 3%
<gjm> a że miał wyrobione gniazdo od ładowarki to musiałem sobie zrobić regułkę udeva, żeby go usypiało
<gjm> bo czasem nie zauważyłem i padał
<drathir> tez dobry pomysl...
<drathir> T-40m
<drathir> err 1h40m ;p
<pskosinski> jacekowski: no to fajnie. mi po ok 2 latach bateria padala po 15 minutach
<jacekowski> a moj obecny laptop to niby bateria jest
<jacekowski> ale sie na baterii nie da uzywac
<jacekowski> bo 980M tyle pradu ssie ze musi byc zasilacz podlaczony
<jacekowski> inaczej jest pokaz slajdow a nie granie
<Dread> Battery 0: design capacity 2603 mAh, last full capacity 2603 mAh = 100%
<Dread> huh
<jacekowski> Description	Value	
<jacekowski> Designed Capacity	90,000 mWh	
<jacekowski> Description	Value	
<jacekowski> Full Charged Capacity	86,910 mWh	
<jacekowski> Designed Capacity	90,000 mWh	
<jacekowski> Battery Wear Level	96.6%	
<jacekowski> Dread: co to za telefon?
<firemark> jacekowski: czemu floodujesz na swoim kanale? :-)
<jacekowski> bo tutaj i tak tu nikogo nie ma
<firemark> oh.
<firemark> przykro się zrobło
<tobiasz29> firemark: czemu? nie ma nikogo  :>
<tobiasz29> dobranoc  o/
<gjm> 'noc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-20
<enedil> hej hej
<Ashiren> ohayou
<RxMcDonald> ayy
<gjm> co
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-22
<Matan[M]> Bry
<Ashiren> dzień dobry
<gjm> Nie taki dobry.
<Ashiren> chyba Ty
<gjm> :/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-24
<ntat> Cześć. Jestem w trakcie migracji z Ubuntu 14.04 na stabilnego Debiana 8.7 (Mate). Z kilkoma problemami, które automagicznie się rozwiązywały w Ubuntu, poradziłem sobie pod Debianem. Pozostała mi już chyba ostatnia kwestia - odtwarzanie filmów. Pod starszym Ubuntu bez problemu mozna było odtwarzać filmy w FHD a pod Debianem już HD sprawia problem. Nawet przy niższych rozdzielczościach widać obraz, mówiąc kolokwialnie, tnie
<ntat>  się.
<ntat> Można w jakiś sposób podejrzeć konfigurację karty graficznej, sterownika, z którego korzysta Ubuntu, tak żeby użyć tych samych ustawień pod Debianem?
<ntat> Nie mam raczej problemów z efektami kompozytowania, mam je włączone ale animacje, czy dynamiczne sceny w filmach tną się:(
<confluency> Jaka karta graficzna? Ostatnio jest problem ze sterownikami do AMD.
<ntat> confluency, Intel® HD Graphics
<ntat> zintegrowana
<confluency> A, to nie.
<ntat> Sądzę, że Ubuntu 14.04 i Debian 8.7 ma podobnie stare pakiety, dlatego nie wiem w czym szukać problemu
<confluency> Możliwe, że w Ubuntu automatycznie został instalowany firmowy sterownik, a w Debianie nie (i trzeba zainstalować).
<prs> confluency: co jest problamatyczne w sterownikach do amd?
<d42> ntat: generalnie możesz popieścić vaapi
<confluency> W najnowszych wersjach linuksa już nie ma fglrx.
<d42> i bardzo dobrze :_D
<prs> no ale na stronie amd chyba są sterowniki.
<confluency> Jest jakiś nowszy sterownik, ale nie działa na wszystkich starszych kartach.
<prs> nie pamiętam jak ja mam to teraz zrobione, ale mam radeona w puszce i troche działa. xD
<d42> no generalnie niewspierane sterowniki to jest pierdolnik
<prs> ale  sumie nawet nie wiem czy lepiej niż wbudowany intel bo nie gram. :F
<confluency> Nie, właśnie dlatego już nie ma, że byĺ od dawna nie wspierany przez AMD.
<d42> bo nie dość ,że rozjedzie ci sie kernelowy moduł, to jeszcze ddx do xorga ,_,
<confluency> Są otwarte sterowniki, ale nie zawsze dobrze diałają.
<prs> [437209.069824] [drm:dal_logger_close [amdgpu]] *ERROR* [Error_LS]      No EDID read.
<prs> yay dmesg
<confluency> W sumie dlatego zawsze kupuję Intela. ;)
<d42> > kupuje intela
<prs> a, też to miałem >zrobić
<prs> ale potem pomyuślałem że faktycznie, można kupić procesor amd.
<prs> ;)
<d42> confluency: a ryzen gdzie?
<d42> prs: no generalnie to nie można xD
<confluency> d42: co/kto to?
<prs> będzie można* i było można*
<prs> więc może dalej można.
<prs> ;)
<d42> confluency: RYZEN
<d42> DO YOU EVEN RYZEN
<confluency> Jak widać nie. ;)
<prs> ryj zen.
<d42> prs: do laptopa ci nie włożą ,_,
<prs> no nie włożą.
<d42> chyba, że jakiś guwno atom tier
<prs> ale >karta graficzna >laptop
<prs> do you even.
<prs> w sumie, może by tak sobie ponaprawiać komputery w ten weekend...
<d42> ja sobie musze kupić karte do laptopa ,_,
<confluency> Ja się nie znam na kartach; wiem tylko z jakimi firmami są problemy.
<prs> kup sobie karte microsd
<prs> polecam.
<d42> graficzną kolego
<prs> kupiłem sobie laptopa z kartą graficzną w tamtym roku.
<d42> confluency: właśnie ze wszystkimi są problemy xD
<prs> to muli jak gram w factorio.
<prs> [czesc]
<d42> bo jesteś przegrywem
<d42> i nie wypiłeś koolaidu egpu
<d42> [cymes]
<confluency> Ale z niektórymi mniejsze problemy. ;)
<prs> mam tam prawilnego intela ze skylake i prawilne 960m.
<prs> tylko tam jest chyba storage jakiś chujowy, musze podebugować.
<prs> ale to windows, więc... :F
<d42> nie gotuje sie? :u
<prs> nie wiem czy ta nvidia się w ogóle odpala.
<prs> lol
<d42> kek
<prs> z jednej strony rzeczy działają lepiej niż powinny działać na samym intelu.
<prs> z drugiej działają gorzej niż bym się spodziewał.
<d42> właśnie integry intela ostatnio są całkiem elo
<d42> ja mam jeszcze burzliwego hd4000 i jestem pod wrażeniem ,_,
<prs> są, potwierdzam.
<d42> a iris to jusz fokl
<confluency> ntat: zrób lspci -v i poszukaj "VGA compatible controller"
<d42> prawie jak karta graficzna
<confluency> ntat: i sprawdź "Kernel driver in use"
<d42> ciom
<confluency> ntat: przy okazji sprawdź model karty
<prs> ja bym troche odwrócił kolejność.
<prs> 1) najpierw zrób mase
<prs> 2) potem sprawdź karte
<prs> a dopiero potem patrz w sterowniki
<confluency> Możesz też spróbować inny WM.
<ntat> confluency, http://wklej.org/id/3050768/
<d42> atom
<d42> :_D
<prs> no, to w sumie nie dziwne że tnie.
<prs> dziwne żę na ubuntu nie cięło.
<prs> xD
<confluency> Ja też używam i915, na najnowszym Ubuntu (WM to Fluxbox + Compton), i nie mam problemów -- ale może po prostu jestem ślepa, i nigdy nie zauważyłam, że jest do dupy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<d42> ntat: ewentualnie jest jeszcze kwestia tego, że intelowy moduł do xorga jest dziwny w porównaniu z modesetting
<ntat> prs, co to za uprzedzenia? ;-)
<d42> więc możesz spróbować go wrzucić/wyrzucić
<ntat> Procek to Intel Celeron quad core N2930
<ntat> d42, jak mogę to zrobić?
<d42> ja sie nie znam na debianach :^)
<d42> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Debian-Abandon-Intel-DDX
<d42> eh, troche guwno ,_,
<confluency> Od-instaluj (de-instaluj?) paczkę xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<d42> ale to raczej nie to tbh ,_,
<ntat> hmm, gdy odinstaluję tę paczkę, to wraz z nią usunę: task-desktop* task-mate-desktop* xserver-xorg-video-all*  xserver-xorg-video-intel*, a przy okazji mam całe środowisko graficzne (chyba większość plików) proponowane do usunięcia ;-0
<ntat> ;-)
<confluency> Hmm, to może nie. ;)
<d42> debian z rana jak śmietana
<confluency> Chyba można jakoś wyłączyć bez usunięcia paczki.
<d42> no można, ale trzeba wpisać jakieś czary do xorg.conf.d :^)
<ntat> Czyli generalnie ciężka sprawa. Pamiętam, że gdy na Ubuntu zainstalowałem LXDE, to w tym wtedy również zaczęły się filmy "ciąć". Nie testowałem tego wówczas ale teraz tak sobie skojarzyłem. Co takiego ma Unity, czego nie ma np. Mate? :)
<d42> generalnie kupe smutnego gówna w pytonie
<ntat> Może to coś związanego ze środowiskie graficznym
<confluency> Tak, to zależy częściowo od środowiska.
<confluency> Jak masz włączone efekty kompozytowane, to nie powinno być z tym problemu.
<confluency> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/182801/why-is-video-tearing-such-a-problem-in-linux
<confluency> Niekoniecznie. Może warto spróbować inne środowisko.
<confluency> Albo wymienić menedżera okien. Nie wiem, co jest w Mate.
<confluency> ntat: http://www.howtoeverything.net/linux/issues/finally-no-more-tearing-anywhere-mate-desktop-and-compiz
<confluency> Jak masz ustawione efekty? Używasz Compiz, czy Marco / compton?
<confluency> Jak nie masz opcji Compiz, to chyba trzeba zainstalować paczkę.
<confluency> Compiz ma chyba najwięcej zaawansowanych opcji.
<ntat> confluency, w opcjach systemowych mam tylko "Włącz programowy kompozytowy menadżer okien"
<confluency> Hmm. A jaka wersja Mate?
<ntat> 1.8.1
<confluency> A masz mate-tweak?
<ntat> Nie mam, nawet w repo nie ma
<ntat> chyba, że to nieoficjalne repo
<confluency> A masz mateconf-editor?
<confluency> (A jak nie, to jest paczka mate-conf-editor?)
<ntat> confluency, nie mam i paczki też nie ma
<confluency> Na pewno? Z kreską?
<ntat> mate-control-center - utilities to configure the MATE desktop
<ntat> mate-control-center-common - utilities to configure the MATE desktop (common files)
<ntat> mate-control-center-dbg - utilities to configure the MATE desktop (debugging symbols)
<ntat> mate-core - MATE Desktop Environment (essential components, dummy package)
<ntat> sprawdziłem już dla mate-c i tylko to, co wyżej
<confluency> Aha, czekaj, chyba po prostu dconf-editor
<ntat> confluency, to jest
<confluency> To zainstaluj, i też compizconfig-settings-manager (automatycznie powinno zainstalować compiz, jak nie ma)
<ntat> confluency, compiza w ogóle nie ma
<ntat> żadnej paczki
<ntat> zaczynającej zawierającej "compiz"
<confluency> Kurcze, widzę tylko w testing i unstable.
<confluency> Dlatego używam Ubuntu. :/
<ntat> Znalazłem coś takiego → http://compiz-debian.tuxfamily.org/
<confluency> Ja właśnie też.
<confluency> Możesz spróbować.
<ntat> OK, idę sprawdzić...
<ntat> confluency, i to był strzał w 10!:D
<confluency> Zainstalowało się?
<ntat> Teraz wideo hula:D
<confluency> No to świetnie. :D
<ntat> Tak. Zatem chodziło o Compiza, którego nie miałem
<ntat> confluency, wielkie dzięki:)
<confluency> Nie ma sprawy. :)
<ntat> :)
<confluency> Jak jeszcze będą jakieś problemy, to możesz się więcej pobawić z opcjami w Compiz, ale może automatycznie wszystko jest ustawione tak jak trzeba.
<ntat_> Najbardziej zależy mi na integralności pomiędzy pakietami, dlatego używam stabilnego Debiana. Na testowym miałem wcześniej taką sytuację, że Digikam był skompilowany z wykorzystaniem Qt chyba w wersji 5 a jego "komponent" Marble z Qt 4. Nie można było skorzystać np. z geotagowania zdjęć. W wersji stabilnej nie ma nowości ale za to jest "spokój"
<ntat_> Pod Ubuntu miałem podobny problem tym razem z QGisem a dokładnie jego wtyczkami
<ntat_> Teraz mi już wszytko działa:-)
<ntat> exit
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-25
<tehmal> Witajcie
<tehmal> Wie ktoś jak sprawdzić "co" zżera mi internet? - jaka apka?
<gjm> wireshark
<Telesfor> nie wiesz co instalujesz?
<tehmal> wiem... tylko Monitor Systemu wisi mi internet na maksa... 550kb/s, nie wiem co tak internet drenuje =C
<tehmal> coś się uruchomiło w tle chyba
<tehmal> Canonical coś... yy..hy... od aktualizacji  z 16.04.1 do 16.04.2  wiele rzeczy  lubu się kopulować
<tehmal> Dzięki gjm .. okazało się że google chrome wszystko zżera.. =C ale wstyd... zapomniałem że coś podpiołem =CC
<Ashiren> happy Catuday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/L6X9klF.jpg
<Ashiren> ale jak canonical to moze tez cos od aktualizacji
<malutka> śliczny kotek!
<malutka> <3
<tehmal> Ashiren: nie gadaj nawet, polskie repo jest nadal zdeaktualizowane.. xD  musiałem zmienic na inne =X. Może jutro naprawią... od dwóch dni :>
<tehmal> Siemka. Wrócę na chwilę jeszcze :>
<tehmal> Pytanko, co jest złego w czyszczeniu logów w taki spodób "sudo rm /var/logs/* -R"
<Dread> to, że nic nie usuniesz.
<tehmal> tfu... /var/log :>
<Dread> co jest złe? programy mają pootwierane deskryptory plików
<Dread> więc do restartu możliwe, że nie dostaniesz żadnego loga
<Dread> i ewentualnie soft się wykrzaczy.
<tehmal> Dread: no faktycznie, nautilus zawsze się restartuje po tym zabiegu :>
<Dread> szczególnie, że zawartość /var/log nie waży jakkolwiek dużo.
<tehmal> Dread: nie wiem mi pokazało że 29 gb zajmuje, więc zawartość wy.... xD bo pluło że mam 41gb...zajęte z 45...-.- bez żartów... zrobie restart zobacze ile porestacie... Ubuntu nie powinno zajmować więcej niż 15gb w mojej opinii, dostał 45gb... jako spadek po WIn XP
<Dread> może po prostu lepiej zobacz co Ci w nim zajmuje tyle
<Dread> bo zwyczajnie ubijesz jedną osę, zamiast spalić siedlisko
<tehmal> sam bym chciał wiedzieć co wypluwa tyle logów... :>
<tehmal> zobacze za tydzień :>
<Dread> no fajnie.
<tehmal> mam nadzieję że po restacie Unity przeliczy zajętość "/"
<tehmal> bo nadal wisi "41gb" a wg. baobao, 11,2 :>
<tehmal> w ogóle ktoś tu używa Ubuntu? :>
<Dread> ktoś pewnie używa
<Dread> zrób sobie po prostu du -sh /var/log
<Dread> poza tym - pliki bez zamkniętych deskryptorów nie usuwają się od razu
<Dread> dopiero jak się zamkną deskryptory
<Dread> więc najszybciej po restarcie rzeczywiście Ci usunie niektóre pliki
<tehmal> yhym
<tehmal> cóż.. zobaczymy
<tehmal> o/ Teraz wszystko jest OK :)
<gjm> 5zł
<tehmal> może być w griwnach? :D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-26
<Mhrok> Cześć
<gjm> No cześć.
<malutka> cześć
<Mhrok> Geeez, wszędzie te same ludzie :D
<Mhrok> Mam problem z bootowaniem gruba na stacjonarce Lenovo. W ogóle gruba mi nie wykrywa, a efibootmgr mówi, że jest tam, gdzie trzeba.
<Voldenet> może musisz mieć podpisanego cyfrowo bootloadera, albo coś
<Voldenet> w biosie często jest fallback
<Voldenet> 'allow unsigned' czy coś
<Voldenet> tzn. w ustawieniach firmware
<Voldenet> nie wiem jak to teraz się nazywa
<Mhrok> Pięćset razy sprawdzałem, pół roku temu miałem tam Archa na USB zainstalowanego i działał.
<Voldenet> czekaj, miałeś działającego linucha i teraz po prostu nie działa?
<Mhrok> Nie, nie mam pendrive z tamtym systemem, chciałem zainstalować debiana na HDD
<Voldenet> może wina gpt/braku gpt
<Mhrok> efibootmgr pokazuje Boot0004: debian
<Mhrok> Partycja efi jest na swoim miejscu.
<Mhrok> Ustawiona przez instalator debiana, mam nadzieję dobrze.
<Voldenet> hmm, może /etc/mtab sprawdź
<Voldenet> cóż, możesz strzelać w ciemno, może zwiększ timeout gruba
<Mhrok> Voldenet: w ogóle UEFI nie wykrywa gruba, jest Error 1962
<Voldenet> Mhrok: hmm, patrzyłeś w fora ubuntu? Widzę kilkanaście [SOLVED] threadów z tym numerkiem
<Mhrok> Voldenet: też widzę, patrzę tam i sprawdzam po kolei
<Mhrok> HAHAHAHAA
<gjm> Naprawił.
<Mhrok> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/K410-Error-1962-Ubuntu-12-04-Installation/td-p/1562726
<Voldenet> >only boot Windows
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> głupota producentów laptopów nie raz jeszcze mnie zadziwi
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie to można jakoś uzasadnić (chociaż to będą beznadziejne tłumaczenia)
<gjm> To jest dramat.
<Mhrok> PS. To nie jest lapek, to jest stacjonarka :P
<Voldenet> PC MASTERRACE :DDDDDDD
<d42> uefi guwno
<Voldenet> seconding
<Voldenet> inżynierowie w IT mają takie bardzo głupawe podejście "co X lat zmieniajmy rzeczy"
<Voldenet> "zmieniajmy" nawet jeśli nowe rozwiązanie nie rozwiązuje nic nowego
<d42> uefi rozwiązuje
<d42> tylko większość implementacji poza referencyjną jest chujowa
<d42> xD
<Voldenet> d42: jeśli trudno jest zaimplementować rzeczy pod spec, to spec jest gówniany
<d42> na windowsie działa? działa
<Voldenet> spec nie przewidział, że nie każdy koder to nowy Stroustrup
<d42> pierdolisz generalnie
<d42> ale baw sie dobrze xD
<Voldenet> generalnie tak :D
<Voldenet> W ogóle lepiej jakby spec dawał zestaw testów do przejścia oprócz bloków tekstu.
<Voldenet> a nie, jednak dają pi-sct
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<d42> mówiłem [czesc]
<Voldenet> mówiłeś
<Voldenet> wiesz, jakoś nigdy nie implementowałem uefi
<malutka> cześć
<gjm> No elo.
<Hard_vard> Cześć. Miał ktoś kiedyś podobny problem? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24072652/
<confluency> Hard_vard: a którą chcesz wersję?
<Hard_vard> confluency, obojętnie.
<confluency> Tą paczkę 1.8 masz z jakiegoś PPA? Spróbuj bezpośrednio zainstalować paczkę 1.6 albo 1.8 (nowsza chyba lepsza).
<confluency> *Tę paczkę...
<Hard_vard> confluency, bez PPA to samo było, coś chyba z repo mam
<confluency> Jaka wersja Ubuntu?
<Hard_vard> 16.04
<confluency> Aha, to 1.8 masz z normalnego repo. To może 1.6 masz z jakiegoś starego PPA.
<confluency> Jakie masz teraz PPA?
<Hard_vard> czekaj wyłącze PPA
<Hard_vard> To smao
<Hard_vard> samo
<Hard_vard> tylko wersje 1.6 ma.
<Hard_vard> confluency, może upgrade do 16.10?
<confluency> Czekaj, w ogóle nie widzę paczki do 16.04; patrzyłam na 16.10.
<confluency> Na pewno już nie masz żadnych PPA? I to jest p apt-get update?
<Hard_vard> confluency, tak.
<Hard_vard> tutaj widzę jest błąd przy i386
<confluency> Paczki pojawiły się po raz pierwszy w oficjalnym repo w 16.10 -- przed tem zawsze trzebo było dodać PPA. Nie wiem, jakim cudem widzisz paczki jak PPA masz wyłączone.
<confluency> Nie masz czegoś dziwnego w głównym /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Hard_vard> które paczki?
<confluency> A, czekaj, chyba wiem o co chodzi.
<confluency> Nie ma w ogóle paczki "wine"; spróbuj wine64 albo wine32.
<confluency> (Ale z PPA włączonym.)
<Hard_vard> no jak nie ma paczki wine?
<confluency> Bo jest za dużo opcji.
<Hard_vard> Czo Ty mi tu
<Hard_vard> Pakiet wine64 nie ma dostępnej wersji
<Hard_vard> mówię Ci, że to z multiarchem problem.
<confluency> Na 16.10 bez PPA jak próbuję zainstalować wine to mi mówi żeby wybrać wine-stable albo wine-development, ale jak ty masz 16.04 i PPA to możesz mieć inne nazwy paczek.
<Hard_vard> nie nie
<Hard_vard> może upgrade zrobie
<confluency> A jakiego używasz PPA?
<Hard_vard> do 16.10
<Hard_vard> oficjalnego
<Hard_vard> ubuntu/wine
<confluency> Jak chcesz, to zrób; ogólnie dobry pomysł.
<Hard_vard> Sprawdzanie dostępności nowego wydania Ubuntu
<Hard_vard> Nie odnaleziono nowego wydania
<Hard_vard> Que?
<confluency> Bo szuka następnego LTS.
<confluency> Czekaj, sprawdzę co zmienić.
<Hard_vard> a ok,
<Hard_vard> Pewnie sources.list
<confluency> Nie
<confluency> W /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades zmień Prompt=lts na Prompt=normal
<confluency> 16.04 to wersja LTS; automatycznie jest ustawione upgrade dopiero do następnej wersji LTS. Trzeba zaznaczyć, że chcesz następną normalną wersję.
<Hard_vard> confluency, :)
<Hard_vard> Jesteś najlepszy!
<d42> jest zajebisty
<Hard_vard> :)
<d42> najlepszy członek tego kanału
<Hard_vard> Hura!
<confluency> Potem do-release-upgrade; najlepiej w screen albo tmux na wszelki wypadek.
<d42> dobry i pomocny kolega z niego :3
<confluency> Koleżanka. :P ;)
<Hard_vard> kobietą jesteś?
<confluency> Jestem.
<Hard_vard> ale taką z cyckami, tak?
<confluency> Wiesz, wszyscy mamy cycki.
<confluency> Niektórzy tylko większe.
<Hard_vard> ;D
<Hard_vard> inaczej zadam pytanie.
<Hard_vard> z fajnymi cyckami?
<d42> xD
<d42> to wyeskalowało
<d42> relatywnie szybko xD
<Hard_vard> d42, ja sie kiedys niemiło zdziwiłem
<d42> ojej ojej
<Hard_vard> moja "sensei"
<d42> xD
<Hard_vard> okazała się być pedziem.
<d42> mniej chińskich bajek polecam
<d42> no wiesz
<d42> ,_,
<d42> odebrałeś mi jedyny radosny aspekt tego dnia
<d42> mam nadzieje, że jesteś z siebie dumny
<d42> ;_;
<Hard_vard> d42, właśnie mnie kickneła
<Hard_vard> to nie jest śmieszne!
<d42> xD
<Hard_vard> Ty myślisz, że skąd ten nick?
<d42> mam wyjebane xD
<Hard_vard> gjm - gej_marian
<Voldenet> ale gjma to Ty nie obrażaj, dzięki niemu masz irca
<d42> gjm akurat ma bardzo ładne cycuszki kolego
<Hard_vard> Voldenet, oj tam, oj tam.
<Hard_vard> Kurcze po tym upgrade system nie potrafi załadować nVidia do kernela
<d42> co ty zrobiłeś z tym systemem xD
<Hard_vard> Upgrade
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-19
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> ]o
<Mhrok> Hej!
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-20
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Mhrok> o/
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> orjentujecie się może czy takie projekty jak rkhunter czy chkrootkit są nadal rozwijane czy to już skamieniny? i czy moge tym przeskanować spod minta dysk z win10?
<gjm> 1. sprawdź changelogi
<gjm> >Rootkit Hunter release 1.4.6 (February 20th 2018)
<gjm> >chkrootkit 0.52 is now available! (Release Date: Mar 15 2017)
<gjm> 2. afair nie, to rzeczy pod loonixa
<bartek> yhym, odpowiedź w pełni satysfakcjonująca, dzięki
<gjm> ogólnie jak nie jesteś deblonem to nie masz się czego bać
<gjm> a jak jesteś to logi z frst
<gjm> i sobie przejrzyj
<bartek> tak bardziej z ciekawości wpadłem na te programy
<bartek> raczej nic u siebie nie podejrzewam, ale z nudów lubie czasem coś poskanować
<gjm> lol
<bartek> :D
<gjm> to nie wiem, zrób sobie memtesta
<gjm> zajebista zabawa
<bartek> o musze sprawdzić
<gjm> a tak serio to dziwne masz hobby
<bartek> chyba zostało coś we mnie z użytkowania windowsa
<gjm> to rak
<bartek> podobno to normalne przy przesiadce i musi minąć troche czasu
<bartek> nadal szukam gdzie moje wirusy
<gjm> afair siedzisz tu już trochę
<bartek> ale jestem typowym laikiem użytkownikiem
<bartek> średnio się interesuję
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<bartek> ;]
<Ashiren> jeszcze defragmentacja dysku
<bartek> fajnie to leci?
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-21
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-22
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-23
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> Hej! Ktoś tutaj sprawdzał działanie produktu ministerstwa finansów do rozliczania pita na ubu?
<malutka> drathir bedzie wiedzial Mhrok. ja juz pita rozliczylam, na wirtualce z windowsem.
<malutka> :3
<Mhrok> malutka: Ja własnie w domu na windowsie klikałem, ale tutaj nie mam windowsa, a chciałbym coś sprawdzić.
<Mhrok> Tutaj mam laptoka, na którym odpalenie chrome i spotify na raz wykańcza pojemność pamięci RAM, o witrualkach nie myślę nawet.
<malutka> ;o
<TheNumb> Mhrok: te e-pity?
<TheNumb> online chyba działajo
<TheNumb> ale ta desktopowa aplikacja niebardzo
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Desktopowa to wiem, bo wymaga ia32-libs i AdobeAIR
<Mhrok> Które jest niewspierane od iluśtam lat
<TheNumb> ja się w sumie rozliczam u księgowej od jakiegoś czasu :(
<TheNumb> ale jak ostatnio sprawdzałem to nie działało
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Wiesz, mnie się wydawało, że rozliczenie pita jest proste - u mnie to przepisanie ośmiu liczb w odpowiednie miejsca i wypełnienie danych. Jednak w tym roku się okazało, że to US chce ode mnie pieniędzy, zamiast (jak zazwyczaj) oddawać mi kilka stów.
<TheNumb> za dużo zarobiłeś
<TheNumb> nie ma tak
<Mhrok> Zarobiłem najwięcej w życiu - nie znaczy to wcale, że zamierzam oddać moje kilka stówek US tak bez walki :D
<Mhrok> (tak, pierwszy rok z pracą ;) )
<Bodzioslaw> umowa o prace, co? :D
<Dread> e tam, mnie trzy stówki oddali
<Bodzioslaw> mi ściągną haracz za nadgodziny
<Bodzioslaw> w poprzedniej fabryce marzeń
<Dread> s/marzeń// xD
<Bodzioslaw> ej, sprzedawali gierki xD
<Bodzioslaw> i w ogóle to musi być fajnie nie?
<Bodzioslaw> xD xD xD
<Mhrok> Dread: Właśnie też się spodziewałem dostać kilka stów, a tutaj widzę, że mi na równo firma opłaciła i do tego jeszcze zaokrąglenie mi złotówkę dopłaty zrobiło :D
<Ashiren> trzeba bylo oddawac krew
<Mhrok> Ashiren: Nie mogę :(
<Mhrok> Za to mam internet, to mogę sobie odliczyć :D
<drathir> Mhrok: a w czym to chodzi?
<drathir> Mhrok: wine powinno adobe air miec...
<TheNumb> A mi wlasnie ksiegowa policzyla ze mam 370 zl nadplaty
<malutka> a ja już zwrot dostałam :3
<Mhrok> ja dopiero wczoraj pita dostałem. :(
<Bodzioslaw> ja jeszcze na jednego pita czekam D:
<Mhrok> W pracy narzekali, że na ścianie jest dziurka. Zakleiliśmy ją gipsem. To narzekali, że jest gips a nie farba.
<Mhrok> Szef, śmieszek, kupił - zamiast leciutko kremowej farby - jebitnie łososiową. No i teraz dwa metry ściany są łososiowe :D
<Bodzioslaw> Mhrok: http://pwg.space/tmp/idobrze.webm
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/SHEQNKU.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-24
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/qZu_E7lCmDFyu-pkM_QadpQBi3Cnc_AwkBjqAC0gess.jpg?w=373&s=a9a7a3221b5a10421a7202086abdd64f
<malutka> o/
<malutka> *o*
<malutka> cudne <3
<malutka> te są moje^
<Ashiren> .3 https://i.redditmedia.com/8SzLEQlHvK4SZgkvmmUPhmC7iGKfntrAMgIUFE77SF8.jpg?w=836&s=26c172a081e51dfe0d43365354fd35e0
<malutka> Awwww  <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/l6UfCF4I1JEQ32nmKtcwH_3GD2lcnF74stsvqnaHMR4.jpg?w=768&s=88bfbfddcf669fc92ec5c7d8ee1de1eb
<malutka> o matko <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/mRqCJQ42sb0NMqaK_xD1GcGlEYfl2QpogkBa0rGXU5w.jpg?w=1024&s=2ea49313332c5143e766fbba087b6886
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ARg5iABMdEb1upcxaZZ5eUFPLWmR-gEhR0Zjl_yLH8s.jpg?w=1024&s=52363361ed8a967f9bbc7281c8507e72
<malutka> 3
<malutka> <
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/LSE9iVRi9hR5hX4DJqA-wSmuOiPCo17d_g5qJULxivA.jpg?w=1024&s=528a709ae7d574b75f8e8eaba68d5720
<malutka> *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/6jREeq1IHzETGv4jApx5U8BxuidATZmoQ4V83WzMPV4.jpg?w=768&s=f32a6c452b72e5fdb5eb3584a01d193d
<malutka> :o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-25
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> Ciekawostka: kabelek ethernetowy dołączony do mojego gigagitowego rutera ma tylko dwie pary przewodów. :D WTF
<Mhrok> \o/
<TheNumb> Mhrok: kto ci taką lipę zrobił?
<Mhrok> TheNumb: TPLINK.
<Mhrok> Nie chcę wiedzieć, czemu UTP CAT.5 ma tylko dwie pary, ale to trochę smutne. https://imgur.com/a/0YuED
<TheNumb> Może tylko dwie są zarobione
<TheNumb> Utnij i sprawdź
<jacekowski> nikomu nie jest potrzebne wiecej niz 100Mbits
<Dread> chyba Tobie
<TheNumb> jacekowski: chyba tobie
 * TheNumb ma gigabit
<Ashiren> ke? http://www.wykop.pl/artykul/4181695/kupujesz-karte-graficzna-po-zwrocie-dostaniesz-369zl-mniej/
<TheNumb> Złodzieje
<TheNumb> I oszuści
<Ashiren> a jak duzo zwracali po kopaniu?
<Ashiren> ladna gownoburza w komciach
<Mhrok> A tam, najlepszy jest ten komentarz "zrób odwrotnie, kup ten zestaw a potem zwróć program - powiedz że nie zgadzasz się z ograniczeniami licencyjnymi o których istnieniu zostałeś poinformowany dopiero po dokonaniu zakupu. Wówczas to oni muszą zwrócić Tobie 369zł a kartę możesz zatrzymać."
<drathir> Mhrok: lol
<drathir> jacekowski: O.o seio?
<drathir> jacekowski: 1G lokalnie to teraz standard powoli migracje na 10G zapewne beda popularne jak sprzet w dol pojdzie bo swiatlo 1G/1G popularne sie stanie...
<drathir> Mhrok: jaki model?
<TheNumb> drathir: najtańszy interfejs 10G to aktualnie koło 80-100 usd
<TheNumb> czyli tak z 1/3 ceny aktualnych płyt głównych ;)
<TheNumb> albo i więcej
<TheNumb> prędzej najpierw zaczniemy widzieć interfejsu 2.5G/5G
<drathir> TheNumb: osobiscie nie jestem fanem radiowych technologii dla 'powaznych'/'stabilnych' polaczen...
<TheNumb> ja używam głównie wifi
<TheNumb> 500 Mbps przez powietrze mi wystarcza
<TheNumb> po kablu mam podpięte serwery
<drathir> TheNumb: ciekawe kiedy wpa3 wypuszcza oficjalnie...
<drathir> TheNumb: a to na dostepowki nie mam nic do wifi, ale cala siec lokalnie tylko na kablu...
<drathir> podobnie lokalne meshnety mali lokalni tani isp tez po wifiku daliby rade zapewne...
<TheNumb> mesh jest meh
<drathir> TheNumb: nowe prism-y ubnt tez sa fajne...
<drathir> TheNumb: osobiscie uwielbiam meshnetworking i to przyszlosc uwazam, ze bedzie... tego nie zablokujesz...
<TheNumb> mesh jest meh
<TheNumb> tracisz szybko przepustowosc
<TheNumb> pierdziele taki interes
<TheNumb> wole pociagnac kabel do kazdego ap
<drathir> TheNumb: i cos w stylu freifunk-a na polske tez byloby swietne...
<TheNumb> nie wiem czym jest freifunk
<Ashiren> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freifunk
<TheNumb> Nie rozumiem języka oprawcy
<TheNumb> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Freifunk_router.jpg
<TheNumb> to wygląda jak linksys
<drathir> TheNumb: ale przy meshnecie nie musisz sie uzerac z lokalnymi wladzami, zeby tego kabla moc podciagnac, oczywiscie kablem zawsze lepsza jakosc, ale nie zawsze da rade go podcianac bez problemow ;/
<TheNumb> drathir: wale władze :D
<TheNumb> Mnie interesuje tylko dobry zasięg w mieszkaniu
<TheNumb> Nie jestem ISP.
<Mhrok> drathir: Też nie jestem fanem radia, ale u mnie we wsi mam wybór, do 10 Mb/s (realnie 5) od Orange/Netii albo 100 Mb/s po radiu. Mam 50 Mb/s po radiu i jest ok. Jedyne co się wali to zasilanie w ich stacji albo podobne problemy, takie niezalezne od radiowości radiówki.
<drathir> Mhrok: dobre radio tak jak powinno byc na 'normalnym' sprzecie co dziala jak skala jest rzadkosc... i tak jak na linii netii jesli w  rozsadnej cenie to radio jednak fakt warto rozwazyc...
<drathir> Mhrok: na linii tp to juz mozna by sie zastanawiac ;p a najlepiej technika jakiegos dorwac ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-17
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-18
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-19
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-20
<malutka> o/
<lisu> o/
<drathir> lisu: witaj... hmmm... nick nie zmieniony ?
<drathir> malutka: witaj...
<lisu> od lat ten sam
<lisu> tylko tu zbyt czesto nie zagladam, zona dzieci, ogolnie brak czasu na czaty
<drathir> lisu: oh czyli znc...
<drathir> lisu: nie tracisz duzo, przewaznie spokojnie jest na kanale...
<lisu> domyslam sie, kiedys bylo duzo wiecej osob, teraz kilka raptem, w tym boty.. 2 nawet?
<drathir> lisu: kto drugi ? ^^
<Ashiren> przyjdz w sobote
<lisu> drathir: lubotu3 ubot9? nie wiem - strzelam.
<lisu> Ashiren: czemu w sobote?
<drathir> lisu: a to 3 ze mna... ^^
<lisu> spadam narazie.
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-21
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-22
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/onlg8ujjxai41.jpg
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> https://static2.s-trojmiasto.pl/zdj/c/n/9/2585/3000x0/2585361-Karton-Wedlug-kotow-to-najwykwintniejsze-z-istniejacych-rodzajow-poslan.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/hfm73myawqh41.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/l8mudbxtq2h41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/tbhr8ewlfph41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/6elunf77n3i41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/dz0svieax3i41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/t60twjlrvvh41.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-23
<malutka> o/
